# The Disneyland Hotel Superthread



## Purple Opal

*Welcome to the Disneyland Hotel (Anaheim) FAQ Thread​*





* Hi all!  The Disneyland Hotel in Anaheim is wrapping up its remodel / renovation.  So I've started a new superthread in order to keep track of the updates.  Please feel free to post your photos, questions and information here.​ *



*Quick Facts:* 

*Resort:* The Disneyland Hotel
*Address:* 1150 W Magic Way, Anaheim, CA 92802
*Tel:* (714) 778-6600
*Fax:* (714) 520-6099
*Hotel Operator:*  (714) 520-6099
*Official Website:* http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland-hotel/ 
*Reservations:* (714) 956-MICKEY or www.disneyland.com or your favorite travel agent

*Opening Date:* October5, 1955
*Location:*  Disneyland Resort - Anaheim, California
*Rooms:* 990
*Check In / Out: * Check in: 3:00pm Check out: 11:00am.  Guests check in in the lobby of the Fantasy Tower, located on the north side of the hotel
*AAA Rating:*  In August 2011, the hotel received a AAA 4-Diamond rating for the first time.



*Introduction:* 







The Disneyland Hotel is the first hotel in the history of the Disney Parks & Resorts universe (although originally it was owned and operated by Hollywood producer Jack Wrather, and eventually bought by Disney).  The hotel has been remodeled numerous times since its original opening; in present day, none of the original opening day buildings remain.

Currently the Disneyland Resort comprises three towers that offer standard rooms and larger suites; a conference/convention center; dining, shopping, a pool area and other recreation.

Its just a short ten-minute walk between the Disneyland Hotel and both Anaheim parks:  Disneyland and Disney California Adventure.  Additionally, the hotel is adjacent to Downtown Disney in Anaheim, and a short walk to 1 of 2 Disneyland Monorail stations (the other one is located inside of Disneyland).

*Resort Renovation 2009 - 2011*

A resort-wide refurbishment program began in 2009 and is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2011 (partially in preparation for the re-introduction of the remodeled Disney California Adventure park, and partially because it was long-past due).  

*The remodel includes:*
	Redecorated standard rooms with Queen size beds, flat-screen TVs, and completely updated furnishings, fittings, carpets, etc.
	Re-theming and re-naming of the three hotel towers.  The Towers are now named Frontier (south), Adventure (east) and Fantasy (north / lobby check-in), and each Tower lobby features décor appropriate to the theme.
	Addition of themed suites, including Frontier, Adventure and Fantasy suites (to complement the existing Mickey Mouse penthouse suite).
	Remodeled pool and recreation area, which includes two new water slides that feature original Disneyland park signage at the top.  Each of the two slides tunnel through a monorail "train."  
	Two new dining locations, both featuring Tahitian architecture from the 1950s and 1960s:  Tangaroa Terrace is a counter service restaurant that serves casual dining, and a new bar, Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar (based on the Jungle Cruise's head salesman, Trader Sam). 

Essentially, the remodeled new look seems designed to invoke a nostalgic, retro/modern feel, featuring fans favorite aspects of the original Disneyland Park, complete with a kitschy 1950s inspired Disney blue color and tiki-themed recreational touches.  


* What time can I check in and can the resort store my bags? *


Rooms are officially available from 3pm but you can check in at the front desk as early as you like. You may get lucky and find that a room happens to be ready earlier, or otherwise Bell Services can store your bags while you head off to enjoy the hotel facilities or the theme parks.

Check-out is by 11am, although you can request a free later check-out time (up to 12 p.m.) as long as the room is not need urgently for other guests. Again, Bell Services will store your bags until you are ready to depart.   


* What is the layout of the hotel?  *
The layout is basically a self-contained square, formed by the hotel towers and conference areas, and containing dining and recreational areas within.  The main lobby /  registration / check in is located on the 1st floor of the Fantasy Tower.






* What types of room are available?  *
There are now five room categories: _Standard, Resort View, Pool View, Concierge_ and the _Suites_. 

Standard View rooms can overlook woods, courtyards, garden areas or parking lots. Pool View gives you a view the square. King Bed rooms contain just one King-size bed instead of two queens and are located throughout the resort. Disability Accessible rooms are also available. Suites feature 1-, 2- and 3-bedroom configurations.  The Suites are located in different Towers throughout the hotel, often in keeping with that Towers theme. 


* How much does it cost? *
Room prices vary by weekday/weekend, season and room type. There are likely to be updates to the tiered pricing structure upon completion of the remodel. 

Because the dates / offers range, below lists a wide range:
	Standard View - $215  $300 
	Pool / Resort View - $230 - $325
	Upper Level Resort Pool / Resort View - $245 - $365
	Concierge Level Pool / Resort View - $430 - $480
	(Prices will be updated based on thread feedback)

If you book room-only with Disney you will pay a one room/night deposit in advance and the balance upon arrival. Cancellation with a full refund is possible up until six days before arrival, or 45 days for package bookings.

Some discounts, such as AAA and Disneyland Annual Passholder apply, but these are limited and often sell out very quickly once the rates have been released.

Additionally, The Disneyland Resort hotels recently changed the way they charge for the resort fees.  It is now a flat fee of $15 / day and it covers parking, use of the fitness center and daily Internet charges.


* Can I see Disneyland fireworks from the hotel? *
Sometimes, but you are better served watching fireworks from inside the park.  If you are hoping to be able to see the Disneyland fireworks from your DLH hotel room and you are staying in the Adventure Tower (best tower to see them), you MUST be on the Downtown Disney side (not pool view) and 5th floor or higher. Floors 2-4 have a "treeline" that blocks the fireworks view.


* Can I request a particular location or room type?  *
Some people prefer to request one Tower or the other and its always best to make your requests along with your initial booking. You can also try faxing or phoning the resort a few days before you arrive (no more than five days) as a reminder, but please be aware that Disney will not guarantee any locations apart from on specific medical grounds.

Generally speaking, because of the shape/size of the resort, all Towers have fairly equal access to the pool / dining / recreation area, as well as equal distance to Downtown Disney and the Parks.  However, the closest rooms to Downtown Disney and the Park entrances are in the Fantasy and Adventure Towers.


* What are the rooms like? *









Standard rooms range in size from 364-415 square feet, and feature either a king-size bed or two queen-size beds.  Rooms accommodate up to five people. All rooms include: phone, TV, clock, small fridge (no freezer compartment), bathtub/shower, toilet, table & two chairs, air conditioning, cabled and wireless internet access, small wall-safe, coffee maker, hair dryer, iron & ironing board, clothes hanging rail.  Since the remodel, all rooms now feature a Magic Kingdom-style headboard, which lights up and features music.  A nice added touch.  Video of the new rooms:
	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kmYjViM4Us&feature=related 

Some disabled-access rooms are available which mostly feature one King-size bed, a roll-in shower and wheel-chair height accessible facilities such as safe, wash basin, etc.


* Is smoking allowed in any of the buildings? *
No, smoking is no longer permitted in any part of the Disneyland Resort, apart from specially designated smoking areas which are clearly marked on the resort maps.


* What are the dining options? *

* Steakhouse 55 *  Fine Dining (table service)




_Open every day for breakfast and dinner.  Although Steakhouse 55 is known for its 
dinners and particularly its steaks, many fans also rave about its lesser-known breakfast experience.
Also, for a private dining experience, The Oak Room can be reserved for parties of up to 24 people. _​

* Tangaroa Terrace * Casual Island Dining (counter service)




_Enjoy a tropical setting complete with tiki torches and island music for 
breakfast, lunch or dinner. Indoor and outdoor seating (with pool views) 
are available, as are grab-and-go options._​

* Trader Sam's  Enchanted Tiki Bar * (bar and appetizers)







_The newly-opened bar features exotic wares collected by Trader Sam, 
the world-famous Jungle Cruise's "head" salesman, as well as vintage, 
island cocktails and Asian-inspired bar food. Indoor and outdoor seating 
(with pool views) are available, and live music is often performed outdoors at night.  
Warning:  indoor seating is very limited._​

* Goofy's Kitchen *  Buffet/Character Meals (buffet)










_All-you-can-eat buffet with the Disney Characters during breakfast, brunch or dinner._​


* The Coffee House * (counter service)
_A wide selection of premium coffees and pastries.  Great to drop in for a quick bite prior to heading off to the parks in the morning._




* What options are available for recreation? *

* Pools *












The new pool area has a retro Disneyland look and feel.  There are 2 slides at the Monorail waterslide, as well as a smaller kiddie slide. Poolside cabanas are available at an additional charge, and they feature wireless Internet access, refrigerators and flat- screen televisions.  More information and photos of the pools are available in post #3 in this thread.

* Fitness Center *
Team Mickey's Workout Room is the on-site fitness center and is available to all hotel guests.  The Center features exercise bikes and treadmills, free weights, and various other weight machines as well as TV monitors.

* Spa & Child Care *
Additionally, guests of the Disneyland Hotel can also utilize (for a fee) child care in Pinocchios Workshop, and spa facilities at the Mandara Spa, both located at the Grand Californian Hotel. 


* Can I get early entry into the parks? *
Yes, in certain situations.  The Disneyland Resort offers a Magic Mornings program which currently offers early entry into Disneyland park on certain days (currently Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday).  Check with the hotel to see if your tickets/package allow Magic Mornings, because it is not currently offered every day of the week.

It is rumored that upon completion of its major overhaul, Disney California Adventure park will also begin participating in the Magic Mornings program.


*  What are the transportation options?  * 
The Disneyland Resort in Anaheim is what they refer to as a pedestrian park,  i.e., there is no tram transportation between the hotels and the parks.  However, the Anaheim resort is much more compact than Walt Disney World in Florida, and therefore the parks and Downtown Disney tend to be about a 10-minute walk from the Disneyland Hotel.

As mentioned above, Disneyland park guests can also take the Monorail into the park.  The out-of-park Monorail station is about a 5-minute walk from the hotel.  However, one must have and show a park admission ticket in order to be allowed entrance into the Monorail station (i.e., it is a different transportation system than in Florida, where anyone can hop on a Monorail without a park ticket).


*  Got any photos of holiday decorations?  * 
Here are photos of the Christmas trees in each tower lobby from the 2011 holiday season:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43577798&postcount=167 

_All photos are publicly available online, or else have been submitted/use permission granted.  *If you have photos youd be willing to share with the thread, please notify me by private message, or feel free to post within the thread*._


----------



## Purple Opal

-----------------------------------------------​* LINKS AND OTHER INFO:​  *

*Disneyland Hotel official web page:* http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland-hotel/?name=DisneylandHotelLandingPage 

*Disneyland Hotel information pages on Disboards:*

WDWINFO Page - http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland-hotel/disneyland.htm
Older DLH thread, with photos - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=8295554#post8295554


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*  MAPS AND INFO GIVEN TO GUESTS UPON CHECK-IN:​ *

*Disneyland Hotel Map & Resort Map:*











*Disneyland Hotel Welcome Letter:*











*Disneyland Resort Hotels Weekly Calendar of Activities:*


----------



## Purple Opal

---------------------------------------------------------------​* POOLS​ *
*Located in the center of the hotel's "square," the monorail slides, the splash pool and the D-ticket pool are now open.*


*Aerial View​​*
_ *(photo taken from Fantasy Tower - thanks to Dis poster 94bruin for this shot!)* _





_From bottom-to-top is the E-Ticket pool (left) and the Mickey Mouse spa (right).  The center pool is a partial view of the D-Ticket pool (the rest of the pool is blocked from view by the bridged walkway), and the Monorail slides, Minnie Mouse spa and kid/splash pool are in the background._​

*E-Ticket Pool and Mickey Mouse Spa​​*
The E-Ticket pool is the largest pool, and it lies at the corner of the Fantasy and Adventure Towers.  The Mickey Mouse Spa lies closest to Goofy's Kitchen. 
The entry for both is near the Fantasy Tower.





_Photo taken from Fantasy Tower entrance.  You can see the thatched roof of Tangaroa Terrace in the background._








_Photos taken from bridge walkway over the D-Ticket pool.  From left-to-right:  Mickey Mouse Spa, and E-Ticket Pool.  The lifeguard chair at the bottom of the right photo is facing the D-Ticket pool._



*Frontier Tower Entrance (incl. Minnie Mouse Spa) ​*From left-to-right, here is the view as you walk into the pool area entrance located closest to the Frontier Tower.












_From left-to-right:  Minnie Mouse spa (Frontier Tower in the background), lounge chairs, monorail slides and splash pools, cabanas 
(with Trader Sam's and the Adventure Tower in the background).​_


*Water Slides​*The monorail structure has three slides.  The kid slide and the Blue Monorail slide both "land" into the splash zone, which is only a few inches deep.  
The Red Monorail slide is the biggest slide and lands in its own splash pool (approx 3-4 ft. deep).  
Don't even try to keep your hair dry.  See all the water falling from the Monorail structure?  You have to walk under that water to get to the slide stairs.  *You will get wet. *












_From left-to-right:  kid-size slide for the little ones (located at the base of the stair tower), Blue Monorail slide and splash zone, Red Monorail slide and splash pool_.​



*D-Ticket Pool​*The D-Ticket Pool is the center pool.  It is oddly-shaped and therefore very difficult to photograph.  
A nice feature of this pool is that it travels underneath a central bridge / walkway, and serves as the connecting pool between the Monorail Slides and the future "E-Ticket" Pool (photos were taken during construction, hence the blue walls in the background).









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*  TANGAROA TERRACE​ *












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*  TRADER SAM'S ENCHANTED TIKI BAR​ *





Trader Sam's is a small bar with a small appetizer menu and a big drink menu.  
It features fun tricks and jokes from Adventureland, including "windows" showing a nearby volcano that erupts when certain specialty drinks are ordered.













---------------------------------------------------------------​*  ROSE COURT GARDEN​ *
*Located at the corner of the Frontier and Adventure towers, the Rose Court Garden is used by Disney Weddings, as well as a lovely little spot for photos.*


----------



## Purple Opal

---------------------------------------------------------------​* ROOM REVIEWS AND PHOTOS​*
*  Fantasy Tower​​​​*





Located on the North Side of the property, the Fantasy Tower also hosts the reception / check-in area.





















​


*  Adventure Tower​ *






Located on the East Side of the property, the Adventure Tower is a preferred tower because it is closest walking distance to the parks and Downtown Disney, and Disneyland fireworks are viewable from some rooms.














*Room 2759 *- from disneyfan67 - 

Views - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42273604&postcount=26
Room photos - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42273810&postcount=27



*  Frontier Tower​*





Located on the South Side of the property, the Frontier Tower is closest to the Monorail pool entrance, and features a "geyser" outside the tower entrance, as well as a scale model of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad on the lobby floor.


























​_Placholder for future reviews / links._


----------



## Purple Opal

---------------------------------------------------------------​* SUITE REVIEWS AND PHOTOS​*

* Pirates Suite *









* Fairy Tale Suite *













* Adventureland Suite *









* Big Thunder Suite *









* Mickey Mouse Penthouse Suite *


----------



## Sherry E

You know, I could be wrong but I think one of our mods, Mary Jo, created a thread dedicated to the Disneyland Hotel a long time ago.  I will have to look it up.  It wasn't called a superthread at that point but it was all about the DLH.  I am pretty sure I've seen it float to page 1 every so often.


----------



## DisSarahK

Sherry, there is an old thread, but it has a lot of outdated info--at least if it is the big DLH thread that I'm thinking of.


----------



## Sherry E

DisSarahK said:


> Sherry, there is an old thread, but it has a lot of outdated info--at least if it is the big DLH thread that I'm thinking of.



It's this thread - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=8295554#post8295554 - it was started a long time ago, but there have been posts in it more recently, I think (either that or a different DLH thread).  I'm sure Mary Jo won't mind....but seeing that she's one of the mods here, it might be a good idea to check with her before starting a hotel superthread like this, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Purple Opal

Sherry E said:


> It's this thread - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=8295554#post8295554 - it was started a long time ago, but there have been posts in it more recently, I think (either that or a different DLH thread).  I'm sure Mary Jo won't mind....but seeing that she's one of the mods here, it might be a good idea to check with her before starting a hotel superthread like this, just to be on the safe side.



Hi Sherry,

Yes, I did link to that thread (I think in Post 2).  However, all of the information is outdated, there isn't any info or photos since the remodel.  Also, none of the photos in that original post show up anymore (I'm guessing because they've been taken down off the hosting site...)

I didn't realize we needed permission to start threads?    If so, would you please let me know how I go about doing that?  Or should I rename the thread?

Just trying to be helpful.  I've come on the Dis multiple times looking for info about the remodel, since we were planning a fall trip, and I've never been able to find updated stuff.  So I figured I'd start one that could be used as a resource for others...


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Excellent thread  I don't care if there's an old one *even if it was started by a mod - MaryJo you're great  I say post what you want - who on earth would be offended by this


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Excellent thread  I don't care if there's an old one *even if it was started by a mod - MaryJo you're great  I say post what you want - who on earth would be offended by this



If you question a decision that's made at any point, feel free to PM us.  I already explained what I meant to Purple Opal in a PM, and Mary Jo has probably been in contact with her too.  It's all been cleared up.  I wanted to check with Mary Jo first - and Mary Jo agreed with me that it was the right thing to do for me to ask her first.

When someone spends time on/puts work into a thread like a Superthread (or an equivalent), which involves all kinds of fact-gathering, information-compiling, research, etc., we don't want to step on anyone's toes by negating all of their work and starting a brand new thread, especially if they are still active on the forum.  

I was not sure if Mary Jo had planned to update her DLH thread at any point in the near future with the new hotel information - it was a possibility.  I wanted to check with her first.  Also, another scenario could be that sometimes we - as mods - might have someone lined up to work on something behind the scenes.  (For example, someone may come to us and ask if it's okay to start specific check-in threads and we may tell them "Yes!  Go ahead," but the people on the forum are unaware who is lined up to do what.)  There could be discussions happening or decisions made behind the scenes that you are unaware of.  You just never know.

Finally, if there is more than one thread that exists on a certain subject - for example, if someone suddenly decides to start a new World of Color Superthread when HydroGuy has a perfectly good one in existence; or someone starts a new November Check-In thread when we already have one that exists - we get to make the final call as to whether or not we only want one thread to exist on a certain subject.  In certain cases, we may only want one or two threads about a certain thing (like one active Picture of the Day thread, for example).  We don't have to make that kind of call a lot, of course, but we _can_ make that call if necessary, and we would hope that our forum members support us as well as trust our moderation decisions. 

In any case, Purple Opal's thread is all clear to go forward - it has already been given the green light!  If it hasn't been added already, it will soon be added to Mary Jo's main Info sticky at the top of the page, in the Hotels section.  (If she hasn't added it yet, I will add it there a bit later today.)


----------



## PrincessIM

Thanks for starting this thread! Very informative and I love all the new photos.


----------



## nana50

I love the new updated thread. I was wondering, looking at the pools. Is there only one tiny jacuzzi way at the end??


----------



## DizMe

I love this thread!!!   I've been looking for updated info on DLH, which is my favorite.

As of right now, though, I'm not sure about the new pool area.  It's hard for me to tell by the diagram, but it looks like there isn't much pool left?  And I second what nana50 said--is there just one tiny spa??  

I know the pool area may still be under reno, but are there any recent pictures to show what it looks like (other than the water slides)?


----------



## Niebz

Love this thread!  We're going in December so I'm really looking forward to hopefully lots more pictures of all the new progress!


----------



## aristocat65

Thanks for all your hard work on this thread Purple Opal!  The timing is great, especially with the almost "reinvention" of the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks for the info.  Excited for our first onsite hotel stay here.

Recommendations for tower to request?


----------



## Purple Opal

Hi Everyone,

We'll be visiting the DLH this weekend for the first time since the remodel.  I'll try to get more / better photos of the pool.  Any other requests?  We'll try to fit them in!


----------



## DisSarahK

nana50 said:


> I love the new updated thread. I was wondering, looking at the pools. Is there only one tiny jacuzzi way at the end??



Currently there is one spa--it is fairly large though.  I was impressed at the number of people who fit into it.  It is not restricted to adults only though and many children find their way into it.


----------



## disneydreamer74

I agree..this is a great thread! DLH is my favorite DLR resort, though I think I may be partial becuase it is the ONLY onsite hotel I have stayed at! I love the nostaligic theme of the place and am glad that with the renovation they chose to keep that theme in mind! I will see the new rooms for the first time in a few months! Can't wait! I am curious as to how much the suites cost per night? I know that Mickey's Penthouse is quite pricey!!


----------



## Niebz

I too would love to hear how much the suites are.  The fantasyland suite looks like heaven.  Probably way out of my price range!


----------



## vincev33

Love this thread. Staying in the DLH in December!


----------



## Rhonna

Niebz said:


> I too would love to hear how much the suites are.  The fantasyland suite looks like heaven.  Probably way out of my price range!



It isn't easy getting pricing info. for the suites. They won't even tell you when you call unless they screen you somehow and determine you can actually afford it.  

I found one LA weekly blog I am linking below that has some info. (PLEASE NOTE: there is some language in the article) - they only talk about the Big Thunder and Fairy Tale Suites. The info. is from 2010.

The Fairy Tale Suite is only 750 sq. ft. and meant for only two people. Prices range from off season (mid-January) for $650 to $950 on New Year's. 

The Big Thunder Mt. Suite is much larger, can accommodate 6 people. It goes for a low of $3,000 up to $4,000 on New Year's.

For reference, here is the link I mentioned:

http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/2010/11/disneylands_new_fairy_tale_sui.php


----------



## DizMe

Wow...$650 doesn't seem bad for the FairyTale suite, does it?  I was quoted that much for a regular suite that is basically just 2 standard rooms.  I would be very tempted to stay there 1 night mid January for my birthday .  I just have to find someone to go with me who would pony up the other half and sleep on the couch


----------



## disneydreamer74

Rhonna said:


> It isn't easy getting pricing info. for the suites. They won't even tell you when you call unless they screen you somehow and determine you can actually afford it.
> 
> I found one LA weekly blog I am linking below that has some info. (PLEASE NOTE: there is some language in the article) - they only talk about the Big Thunder and Fairy Tale Suites. The info. is from 2010.
> 
> The Fairy Tale Suite is only 750 sq. ft. and meant for only two people. Prices range from off season (mid-January) for $650 to $950 on New Year's.
> 
> The Big Thunder Mt. Suite is much larger, can accommodate 6 people. It goes for a low of $3,000 up to $4,000 on New Year's.
> 
> For reference, here is the link I mentioned:
> 
> http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/2010/11/disneylands_new_fairy_tale_sui.php



Ah okay, thanks for sharing! It is interesting how they don't make the pricing available! Also, thanks for the heads up on the language on that Blog!! Wowza! People publish things like this? Oh my...


----------



## aristocat65

Were booked at PPH for 2 nights and got a great rate, but I just couldn't get excited about it.  Those new rooms at DLH kept calling to me.  Finally switched our reservation to DLH for our stay next week.  I wish I had done it before our Canadian Dollar went down though.  NOW I'm excited, and thought I'd give this great thread a bump.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Rhonna said:


> It isn't easy getting pricing info. for the suites. They won't even tell you when you call unless they screen you somehow and determine you can actually afford it.
> 
> I found one LA weekly blog I am linking below that has some info. (PLEASE NOTE: there is some language in the article) - they only talk about the Big Thunder and Fairy Tale Suites. The info. is from 2010.
> 
> The Fairy Tale Suite is only 750 sq. ft. and meant for only two people. Prices range from off season (mid-January) for $650 to $950 on New Year's.
> 
> The Big Thunder Mt. Suite is much larger, can accommodate 6 people. It goes for a low of $3,000 up to $4,000 on New Year's.
> 
> For reference, here is the link I mentioned:
> 
> http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/2010/11/disneylands_new_fairy_tale_sui.php



This is actually much better link (it is the disney parks blog--which the above obsene blog probably lifted pics from):

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/11/fairy-tale-suite-at-the-disneyland-hotel/

It has more pics and no foul language!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

I posted a video of the pool construction when we were there last April:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqq6rcssH9Q

We are total Disneyland Hotel nuts--we tyically stay there twice a year, but the last 3 times have really been not so good due to construction.  The last time was the worst, because although we requested the Adventure Tower (called Dreams previously) and paid for a premium view, we were given the furthest tower (use to be called Wonder--now I don't know what it is called!) and the worst possible view of the construction.  The noise was over the top (back hoes, earth movers, and rotating cement trucks are pretty loud).  We tried to switch rooms, but they could only offer us a standard room to switch into that overlooked the parking lot.  After paying for a high tower premium view, I didn't feel that was a fair trade! 

The rooms are nice of course, but the construction and massive construction walls were ridiculous.  We couldn't even walk to our room through the pool area--we had to walk all the way around through the back of the hotel (near parking lot) to get into one entrance of our tower.  Only one elevator worked at that time, as they working on the lobby of our tower.  The lobby was noisy with workers as well.  

We always request a downtown Disney view, but don't typically get it--even when we pay for an upgraded view.

We will be back when the construction is complete!  The rooms are really special, and we like the bigger space for our family of 5 better than the Grand Californian.


----------



## Rhonna

LisainCalifornia said:


> This is actually much better link (it is the disney parks blog--which the above obsene blog probably lifted pics from):
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/11/fairy-tale-suite-at-the-disneyland-hotel/
> 
> It has more pics and no foul language!



Yes, I had seen that link. In fact, the pictures from that link are shown on the first page of this particular thread. 

It is better for photos but not better if you want pricing info. since the disney link has NO pricing. 

People were asking the prices for these suites. I wanted to know the price of them. Disney does NOT publish the prices. As the link I included says (and I mentioned) disney will NOT give out this info. over the phone to just anyone who calls. I never would have used the link with the language since I don't appreciate such language but it was the ONLY one I could find in my research that had ANY prices in it. I'm surprised disney hasn't found it and demanded they pull the page off the internet - not for language but because it gives pricing. 

If you can find any other links (disney or non-disney) that have the pricing of the suites, please include them. I would be happy to see one.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

That makes sense, Rhonna.  Thanks for finding the pricing info!


----------



## Keurigirl

AWESOME thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niebz

Does anyone know when the neverland pool is scheduled to open?  I've heard November but I've also heard not until spring/summer.


----------



## skiingfast

Remodel is complete.


----------



## chickyann

This is exactly the thread I was looking for last month when I started researching the DLH for our next trip. 

disneyfan67 was kind enough to share some awesome photos of their stay in a new room in this thread I started

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776825


----------



## Magalex

Excellent information provided. We are still trying to plan when we will be able to have our first visit to DL. I would love to stay at DL Hotel. Just waiting for official word/date when Carsland will be open.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

Purple Opal said:


> *Resort:* The Disneyland Hotel
> *Address:* 1150 W Magic Way, Anaheim, CA 92802
> *Tel:* (714) 999-4565
> *Fax:* (714) 520-6099
> *Hotel Operator:*  (714) 520-6099
> *Official Website:* http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland-hotel/
> *Reservations:* (714) 956-MICKEY or www.disneyland.com or your favorite travel agent




Main number to the hotel directly is now: (714) 778-6600

Fax is still (714) 520-6099




Purple Opal said:


> *Can I request a particular location or room type? *
> 
> Some people prefer to request one Tower or the other and it’s always best to make your requests along with your initial booking. You can also try faxing or phoning the resort a few days before you arrive (no more than five days) as a reminder, but please be aware that Disney will not guarantee any locations apart from on specific medical grounds.
> 
> Generally speaking, because of the shape/size of the resort, all Towers have fairly equal access to the pool / dining / recreation area, as well as equal distance to Downtown Disney and the Parks.  However, the closest rooms to Downtown Disney and the Park entrances are in the Fantasy and Adventure Towers.



If you are hoping to be able to see the DL fireworks from your room and you are staying in the Adventure Tower (best tower to see them), you MUST be on the DTD side (not pool) and 5th floor or higher. Floors 2-4 have a "treeline" that keeps you from seeing the fireworks show.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

This gal's blog gives some great shots of the current pool incl. a really thorough discussion of the water slides...

http://disneytravelbabble.com/disneyland-hotel-monorail-pool-–-ultimate-photo-tour/


----------



## Purple Opal

chickyann said:


> This is exactly the thread I was looking for last month when I started researching the DLH for our next trip.
> 
> disneyfan67 was kind enough to share some awesome photos of their stay in a new room in this thread I started
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776825



Thanks for this chickyann, I will include in the Room Reviews section.  



SanDiegoSteph said:


> Main number to the hotel directly is now: (714) 778-6600
> 
> Fax is still (714) 520-6099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are hoping to be able to see the DL fireworks from your room and you are staying in the Adventure Tower (best tower to see them), you MUST be on the DTD side (not pool) and 5th floor or higher. Floors 2-4 have a "treeline" that keeps you from seeing the fireworks show.



Thanks for the updated numbers and fireworks info - I will include it!


----------



## DizMe

Ok, started to panic a bit when I read about the construction woes!  We're set to go Oct 13-15.  About a week ago I changed our reservation from GCH to DLH because my kids wanted to stay there to try out the new waterslides.  I had booked us at GCH, even though DLh is our fave, because of the construction but decided it probably wasn't bad.  THEN I read some of the reviews here!!  So I called today to change back to GCH and it's no longer available .  I feel pretty stupid but am consoling myself with the hope that we get Adventure tower DTD view (which I requested and paid for, but you know how that goes) and with the idea that we will enjoy the new Tangaroa Terrace, have ressies for dinner at Goofy's, and  are planning to eat at RFC so DLH is convenient for all of that.  Right?  RIGHT?? 

I love this thread, by the way!!  Thanks so much to all who have contributed photos.  I think we should have a DIS DLH get together for all of us on this thread who love it and go in on one of the fancy suites!!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks SandiegoSteph.  Cool pool shots!


----------



## Purple Opal

So, Hubby and I stayed at the remodeled-but-still-under-construction DLH this past weekend.

As promised, we took more detailed photos of the pool area and a few other places, which I'll be posting as soon as I can find my camera cord for the computer!  

However, based on some of the questions asked here, I can answer a few things right away:

*Pools:*

While there is only one hot tub (right now), it does appear that there will be a second hot tub next to the "E ticket pool" upon completion.  This is the same hot tub that used to be Little Mermaid themed (next to the old Peter Pan-themed pool).  We got a good look and some photos of that area, and it appears that they are keeping this hot tub.  We're assuming this because if the entire pool area will be completed in a few months, they would surely have demolished that hot tub area and gutted it by now??  
The Monorail slides are AWESOME!!    You WILL get wet.  Ladies, no use trying the bun-on-top-of-the-head thing, it doesn't work.  (Trust me, I tried.)  Be prepared for your hair to get soaked.

*Towers:*

According to the clerk at check-in, the room remodels are complete (including in the Fantasy Tower).  All rooms are now operating and open for biz.
While each Tower has a specific "theme" (Frontier, Adventureland, Fantasy), which will be seen in the lobby decor, the hallways of each Tower are standard, i.e., they are all the same.  The decor of the hallways of each Tower are in keeping with the hotel's overall blue/yellow/champagne color scheme, with a Sorcerer's Apprentice-type carpeting in each.

Will update the thread later with more pool photos, etc.


----------



## BrianM

Looking forward to seeing your recent pics. We're checking in on Friday night for a few days, supposedly in the adventure tower, and the kids are really looking forward to the monorail slides (me too!). Also can't wait to see the two new restaurants.


----------



## Purple Opal

Just wanted everyone to know that the thread has been updated with new photos, maps and welcome information (see Posts #1 - #3).

One nice thing:  the map handed to guests pretty much confirms there will be a second hot tub when the "E ticket" pool section opens.  

*Next Up:*  Tower lobby photos...


----------



## DisneytheKid

Thanks for the great thread! I'm looking forward to seeing your new pics!!!


----------



## vettegirl

I love this thread! This is what I needed when I was went a few months ago and stayed at the DLH.


----------



## aristocat65

DizMe said:


> Ok, started to panic a bit when I read about the construction woes!  We're set to go Oct 13-15.  About a week ago I changed our reservation from GCH to DLH because my kids wanted to stay there to try out the new waterslides.  I had booked us at GCH, even though DLh is our fave, because of the construction but decided it probably wasn't bad.  THEN I read some of the reviews here!!  So I called today to change back to GCH and it's no longer available .  I feel pretty stupid but am consoling myself with the hope that we get Adventure tower DTD view (which I requested and paid for, but you know how that goes) and with the idea that we will enjoy the new Tangaroa Terrace, have ressies for dinner at Goofy's, and  are planning to eat at RFC so DLH is convenient for all of that.  Right?  RIGHT??
> 
> I love this thread, by the way!!  Thanks so much to all who have contributed photos.  I think we should have a DIS DLH get together for all of us on this thread who love it and go in on one of the fancy suites!!



Don't worry DizMe.  We just got back from a 2 night stay and LOVED it.  I admit I was worried when we were checking in and walking past construction walls and hearing hammering.  This is only because of course the front desk is in Fantasy Tower which is the only area (and the pool) where construction is still going on.  I booked a standard view and we were given my requested King room on the 4th floor of the Frontier Tower.  The room was beautiful and huge!  We were at the end of the hall and had a corner with a balcony (one of the remaining few).  The room was quiet and even the feel of the resort was so peaceful and relaxing.  In the evening walking back to our tower we could hear the live music at Trader Sams and enjoy the beautiful grounds.  DH and I both agreed we would choose it over GCH next time as much as we love GCH.  

One problem was the wifi wasn't working in our room.  I'm not sure if being at the end of the hall and behind 2 sets of doors affected this.  I had to stand out in the hallway to get anything!  Not really practical.  I did call their help line and report it and he said they would try to fix it remotely or send someone out, but it was never resolved.  I also couldn't get wifi in the lobby of the Frontier tower, but in the Fantasy tower I could.

You'll love your stay


----------



## Purple Opal

aristocat65 said:


> I booked a standard view and we were given my requested King room on the 4th floor of the Frontier Tower.  The room was beautiful and huge!  We were at the end of the hall and had a corner with a balcony (one of the remaining few).



Hey aristocat65 - very cool you had one of the few rooms with a balcony.  If you have any photos and / or the room number,  please let me know and I'll add it to the Room Reviews section.  Thanks!


----------



## aristocat65

Purple Opal said:


> Hey aristocat65 - very cool you had one of the few rooms with a balcony.  If you have any photos and / or the room number,  please let me know and I'll add it to the Room Reviews section.  Thanks!



The room number was 2299 (4th floor).  Interestingly there was a set of double doors we had to go through at the very end of the hallway(with our key) and then 2299 was on the left and 2298 was on the right.  I took a couple of pictures, but they are not very good and I didn't think to take a picture of the balcony.


----------



## DizMe

Thanks, aristocat65!!  How nice of you to let us know about your great stay.  We, too, love DLH and I've just been going back and forth about it all.  I have to admit that I was really scared and when an opening at GCH appeared the next day, I took it.  I immediately began to regret it, LOL.  I PROMISED my dh and kids I would not change us again as they felt that 4 times was enough 

I will certainly plan on staying at DLH next time, and your post just reconfirmed why DLH is our favorite.  I'll be thinking about your big room when we have to order a sleeping bag for one of our kids at GCH .  It will be our first time experiencing a theme park view so I guess that will be fun, and I changed our reservation from Goofy's to Storyteller's, which will also be a first.  I do love that DLH has a lot of better dining options for families than GCH.  I mean $19 for a waffle???  That's nuts.  Fortunately, we're using vouchers from our Costco package


----------



## Purple Opal

The thread is now updated with pool photos.


----------



## nana50

Thanks for the updates. It is looking beautiful. I'll be there the 12th.


----------



## Disneyanajc

aristocat65 said:


> The room number was 2299 (4th floor).  Interestingly there was a set of double doors we had to go through at the very end of the hallway(with our key) and then 2299 was on the left and 2298 was on the right.  I took a couple of pictures, but they are not very good and I didn't think to take a picture of the balcony.



These rooms are were the suites are...what you had was the second room of a two bedrooms suite...one side is the one room suite=a living area with a bedboom  and when you book a two bedroom suite your have room 2298 and 2299...the inside doors can lock into the open position and your have the "hallway" between rooms...both rooms have balconies...which view did you have??
jc


----------



## Disneyanajc

hopefully I can post this???...Andy Castro's DateLine DisneyLand (micechat dot com) has some great pictures of the DLH pool area updates this morning.


----------



## aristocat65

Disneyanajc said:


> These rooms are were the suites are...what you had was the second room of a two bedrooms suite...one side is the one room suite=a living area with a bedboom  and when you book a two bedroom suite your have room 2298 and 2299...the inside doors can lock into the open position and your have the "hallway" between rooms...both rooms have balconies...which view did you have??
> jc



I kind of figured that was the situation.  Our view was not of much, but wasn't a big deal as there were no fireworks or anything while we were there.  We could see the PPH in the distance and our balcony looked down over the "future garden" according to the map we were given and also a building we weren't sure what it was.  It looked like an office/employee building of some sort.  I'm sure someone knows.  2298 would have had a better view as it faced the monorail pool.


----------



## teddygurl28

im very excited to see this thread,

it will be my first time at the DLR and staying here, im so excited!

Does anyone know what deluxe view is?

I booked through Disneyland online and got a package and a fall discount and im staying in a deluxe view...but i cant find anywhere what that means?
i assume is means pool/theme park view?
i wont be getting to the hotel until around 9pm at night, so i doubt any good rooms will be left anyways...

thanks for making this new thread!


----------



## Purple Opal

teddygurl28 said:


> im very excited to see this thread,
> 
> it will be my first time at the DLR and staying here, im so excited!
> 
> Does anyone know what deluxe view is?
> 
> I booked through Disneyland online and got a package and a fall discount and im staying in a deluxe view...but i cant find anywhere what that means?
> i assume is means pool/theme park view?
> i wont be getting to the hotel until around 9pm at night, so i doubt any good rooms will be left anyways...
> 
> thanks for making this new thread!




Hmmmmm that is a new one to me.  If no one else answers you before your trip, I'd love to know!  Let us know when you get back and I'll add "deluxe view" to the room options!


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

When I booked they explained that deluxe view is EITHER pool or DTD view on an upper floor. This category is described on the 1st page as "Upper Level Resort Pool / Resort View"

I took the standard DTD view so we'll probably be below the 5th floor, but hoping for an upgrade. I'll confirm all this and give you an update after we get back at the end of the month!


----------



## teddygurl28

thanks!  I searched for a while but couldn't come up with anything...
i wouldn't mind either view...
actually i wouldn't mind a storage closet, im very excited to go, and since i have such limited time, i don't plan to be in the room other than to sleep anyways


----------



## Denine

This may sound like a stupid question, but what toiletries does the DLH offer?  I am trying to figure out how much body wash to pack.  Regular soap is too drying for my skin.

Can't wait to stay here.  We will be here for the first time and celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Purple Opal

Denine said:


> This may sound like a stupid question, but what toiletries does the DLH offer?  I am trying to figure out how much body wash to pack.  Regular soap is too drying for my skin.
> 
> Can't wait to stay here.  We will be here for the first time and celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary.



Hi Denine,

We were just there a couple of weeks ago.  It appears that all the Disneyland Resort Hotels are now using H2O products.  It included GOOD soap (bar soap but it smelled good and was good quality), shampoo and conditioner, and lotion.  Can't remember if there was shower gel.


----------



## Pjimmeyer

Thanks for the super-thread!  We are going to be there from just after Thanksgiving to the first week in December.  Stayed several times but this is the first time since the remodel of course...so thanks for the info.


----------



## Denine

Purple Opal said:


> Hi Denine,
> 
> We were just there a couple of weeks ago.  It appears that all the Disneyland Resort Hotels are now using H2O products.  It included GOOD soap (bar soap but it smelled good and was good quality), shampoo and conditioner, and lotion.  Can't remember if there was shower gel.




Thanks!  Does anyone else remember if there is shower gel?


----------



## aristocat65

Denine said:


> Thanks!  Does anyone else remember if there is shower gel?



Yes, there was a shower gel.  I used it for bubble bath.


----------



## Purple Opal

Pjimmeyer said:


> Thanks for the super-thread!  We are going to be there from just after Thanksgiving to the first week in December.  Stayed several times but this is the first time since the remodel of course...so thanks for the info.





Excited for you  Hope you will return and contribute photos to the thread!  You are going in November, and the final pool and the Fantasy Tower lobby/registration should be done by then.  

Would love to get photos of those from ANYone on this thread who is going after the completion of the remodel!!


----------



## Denine

aristocat65 said:


> Yes, there was a shower gel.  I used it for bubble bath.



Yeah!!  Thank you!  Now I don't have to pack so many little bottles.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Will be staying over Christmas. Our second stay but first since the remodel.  Very excited.


----------



## kipperoo

Thanks for this thread!  I am getting married at Disneyland on December 8th and will be staying at DLH for our honeymoon.  My sweetie has never stayed at DLH, and I've only been twice (for my 3rd and 13th Birthdays) So I'm glad to see that it has kept it's old charm while undergoing renovations.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Purple Opal

kipperoo said:


> Thanks for this thread!  I am getting married at Disneyland on December 8th and will be staying at DLH for our honeymoon.  My sweetie has never stayed at DLH, and I've only been twice (for my 3rd and 13th Birthdays) So I'm glad to see that it has kept it's old charm while undergoing renovations.  I'm so excited!



Congratulations!  Where are you getting married at Disneyland?


----------



## Virgoinab

kipperoo said:


> Thanks for this thread!  I am getting married at Disneyland on December 8th and will be staying at DLH for our honeymoon.  My sweetie has never stayed at DLH, and I've only been twice (for my 3rd and 13th Birthdays) So I'm glad to see that it has kept it's old charm while undergoing renovations.  I'm so excited!




OH please please post on how it went, and where are you having the wedding, as we are getting married on Dec 22 at the DLH in the small gazebo and having our small reception in the sarfi room.

I wish you the best!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Virgoinab said:


> OH please please post on how it went, and where are you having the wedding, as we are getting married on Dec 22 at the DLH in the small gazebo and having our small reception in the sarfi room.
> 
> I wish you the best!



We will be staying at the DLH then.  The last time we stayed my girls loved catching a glimpse of a Disney bride in fact dd1 proclaimed that she will get married at DL.  DH looked  and I .  

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

kipperoo said:


> Thanks for this thread!  I am getting married at Disneyland on December 8th and will be staying at DLH for our honeymoon.  My sweetie has never stayed at DLH, and I've only been twice (for my 3rd and 13th Birthdays) So I'm glad to see that it has kept it's old charm while undergoing renovations.  I'm so excited!



Kipper I hope your wedding day is wonderful and enjoy your honeymoon.  You will have the perfect reason to return to DL often to celebrate your anniversary.


----------



## Virgoinab

areweindisneyyet said:


> We will be staying at the DLH then.  The last time we stayed my girls loved catching a glimpse of a Disney bride in fact dd1 proclaimed that she will get married at DL.  DH looked  and I .
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day.



Thank you, I am thrilled we could manage it.  See, it was supposed to be just our "regular" every 2 year family trip, however it has now morphed into the entire family reunion, us getting married christmas vacation, everyone coming from Canada trip.

This is both mine and my soon to be DH second go around, and well I have to be honest, I am bloody thrilled to be getting married in DH, to the point that I almost cannot stand the wait.  Decided that at the ripe old age of 43 I am going to be a Disney princess bride!


----------



## Purple Opal

Virgoinab said:


> OH please please post on how it went, and where are you having the wedding, as we are getting married on Dec 22 at the DLH in the small gazebo and having our small reception in the sarfi room.
> 
> I wish you the best!



I hope you will do the same!  Congratulations to you both.  I hope you will return with more photos of the DLH!!


----------



## Virgoinab

I will be sure to post as many pics as possible.  We went out a bought a new camera just for this trip, as we have been to DL and WDW we have never gone as a couple and never at Christmas.  So, new camera that can  really showcase all that is DL at Christmas was in order.

We are in one of the three bedroom suites so I will be sure to get pics of that, so looking forward to it.

And thank you for putting this thread together, it has been invaluable to me.


----------



## jeremyp444

Thanks for all of the great information.  Going in December and this will be my first stay since the remodel.  I booked an upper level resort view and am hoping to get a park or DTD view rather than a pool view.  The DL website is not very clear on room types.  Oh well, I'm sure I will have a great time as always.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Love this thread!!  DLH is so a part of my love for DL.  I am hoping they build a DVC tower here someday as I would love to buy points here.   I have not stayed here since the remodel but we ate at the new restaurants last time we were here in July and we LOVED them.   Great food and atmosphere!   Can't wait to see the place after the remodel is complete.


----------



## Purple Opal

Something interesting (regarding lower rates) I forgot to mention:

Hubby and I stayed at the DLH from September 24 - 26.  When we were checking out on the 26th (a Monday) we got a 'note' from the DLH along with our bill.

It said they were offering us a low rate of $139 / night if we were willing to stay an extra night.  Unfortunately we had to get back to work, so we couldn't take advantage of the offer.

However, it does go to show that, when the hotel isn't busy crowded, the rates can sometimes still go below $200.

Just thought everyone would be interested in knowing this!


----------



## jessicaerv

Just back from a quick 2 night stay (10/18-10/20).  We were in the Frontier Tower, Sixth Floor.  Our room had 2 queens and a daybed and we overlooked the pool area.

My 2 year old DD adored the music and lights on the headboard.  She thought it was the best thing that we allowed her to control it.  I had intended her to sleep in the daybed but she would not stay put, so into the Pack and Play she went.

One thing I noticed is that my toiletries did not have the Mickey ears on them.  I was a little disappointed about that, but not enough to diminish my excitement at staying on property for the first time.


----------



## DizMe

I thought I'd report that we went to DLR Oct 13-15.  I originally booked DLH but after reading about the construction woes some people posted, I switched to GCH.  We had a chance to walk over to DLH and check things out, and I have to admit that I am VERY glad we changed, as DLH had construction walls everywhere, ongoing work on the pool, no good place (IMO) to relax by a pool and the lobby was a mess.

I think the hotel will be awesome when everything is done, but at the moment it's still very much a work in progress.


----------



## jacs1234

I so hope the pool construction is done by the 1st of December.  Is the pool the last thing to be finished off or is there other construction going on?


----------



## goldies 5

Has anybody heard any news on the laundry facilities yet?


----------



## Purple Opal

jessicaerv said:


> Just back from a quick 2 night stay (10/18-10/20).  We were in the Frontier Tower, Sixth Floor.  Our room had 2 queens and a daybed and we overlooked the pool area.
> 
> My 2 year old DD adored the music and lights on the headboard.  She thought it was the best thing that we allowed her to control it.  I had intended her to sleep in the daybed but she would not stay put, so into the Pack and Play she went.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that my toiletries did not have the Mickey ears on them.  I was a little disappointed about that, but not enough to diminish my excitement at staying on property for the first time.



Thanks Jessica - if you have any photos you'd like to share, please feel free to post them or send 'em my way!  As far as I know, the hotels are all using H20 products now.  I don't know whether the DLH will bring back the mickey "ear" toiletries, but it doesn't look that way...



jacs1234 said:


> I so hope the pool construction is done by the 1st of December.  Is the pool the last thing to be finished off or is there other construction going on?



Hi jacs, when we were there last month it looked like there was still construction going on in 3 places:  the last pool area, the lobby of the Fantasy tower (which is where they have hotel registration) and the lawn area west of the monorail pool.  From what I've heard, most of the construction walls around the pool are now DOWN, so you can see the construction work underway...



goldies 5 said:


> Has anybody heard any news on the laundry facilities yet?



Haven't heard anything!!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Sorry if I am repeating.  I read somewhere that there is preferred access entrance on the monorail for resort guests.  

Can anyone fill me in on that.


----------



## jacs1234

bump!  I'm hoping for some new photos.


----------



## DizMe

PoohBearFriends said:


> Sorry if I am repeating.  I read somewhere that there is preferred access entrance on the monorail for resort guests.
> 
> Can anyone fill me in on that.



They used to, but it was discontinued and as far as I know, they never reinstated it.  It was on the return to the hotel--there was a special line for hotel guests.


----------



## MomtoTSA

Great information! Thank you!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Just got back from our stay on Sunday night.  Great room with a view of the fireworks.  We loved standing in the room and watching.  We were on the early shift of getting in at 7am so didn't stay at the parks late.

We also enjoyed seeing all the characters that appeared and spent a lot of time with you right in the lobby.  

I am sure it is missing something with the front, lobby and pool not completed but for our first onsite stay we really felt the magic.


----------



## karengretz

We are going for the first time Nov 6th-10th. We've booked off-site due to cost, but would LOVE to stay on property. Since its getting close and the DLH is under construction, does anyone know of last minute deals to be had? Thanks!!


----------



## princesskayla

I am at DLH right now and I can honestly say I am totally disappointed. 

First, the Disneyland Express dropped me off last after the grand round of hotels, even after driving right by the hotel. I asked why and the driver told me that since we had to let off in the parking lot then DLH guests would be last.  I was left in the first parking lot with 11 bags and a two year old.(My husband and other children were delayed on the plane - not the luggage) No one was around to help me with the bags. I asked every uniformed person (gray line employees) for help and everyone kept saying someone would come with a golf cart. About 15 mins later a CM came with a push cart. 

Second, the lobby area is a complete mess. This really upsets me because I called the hotel directly on the cancellation date and the operator stated that the blue walls in front of the lobby entrance were gone. So very not true. There is no lobby entrance. It is just blue walls, tarps, and barriers and tape lines directing you where to go. 

I am not a hotel snob - but I believe the first impression of the hotel is worth about half of the night's fee. I feel so cheated out of my money right now. I could have stayed in the ditch and had a better welcome.  

Also - we are suprising the kids with their first cruise on the Disney Wonder on Sun. Part of the surprise is a limo that is going to take us to the pier. Now instead of beautiful once in a lifetime pictures of something that is so important to us - we are going to get pictures of the limo in a parking lot with blue contruction walls, dirt, and black tarps. I am so not happy at this moment. 

Look, when I made the reservation I knew about the pool remodel - I was okay with that. However, I would have cancelled in 2 secs had I known that half of the resort would be demolished. Epecially the front of the hotel with my plans. 

Now for the rooms - We got a Downtown Disney view in the Adventure tower. The view is nice, the room is beautiful. Very big - probably one of the biggest standard hotel rooms I have ever been in. No complants about the room except for the bathroom. 

The shower has no water pressure. My husband decribes it as chinese water torture. It really feels like you are standing in a light rainstorm. We called guest services about it. Supposedly someone came to "look" at it - but nothing changed. I will call again today.

The other thing that has annoyed me is the elevator. The main elevator in the Adventure building was not working correctly yesterday. I called front desk but no signs saying the elevator was out of order were placed - so people kept waiting for it all day. The other set of elevators had conference signs blocking the up/down buttons. It is not very easy to maneuver around the sign to hit the button with a 2 yo in you arms. I also informed the CM about that situation. By the end of the day, I resolved it by moving the signs. By the next afternoon it was working again. 

It is also a very long walk from the parks to this hotel. I really think HoJo's is closer. The monorail is great but if you rented a stroller you still have to go to the front, leave the park to get it and be admitted once again. A huge pain and poor design. There is always a CM there- why not leave a few extra strollers there and let people who have a reciept pick one up? (We did not bring our stroller because we are going on a cruise and did not want to take it to our cabin.) 

When the construction is finished, this hotel will be great. Until then, it is a bad vacation investment.


----------



## vincev33

Sorry to hear about your bad experience! We will be there in 30 days for a surprise trip. I hope it is in better condition then. I am more concerned about you bad experience on DL Express. We are taking DLE from LAX and I don't want to use anything else because the DL design on the bus is the first time the surprise will be revealed.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

princesskayla said:


> When the construction is finished, this hotel will be great. Until then, it is a bad vacation investment.



I agree.  You pay so much to stay on property, and it is impossible to get your money's worth staying with the hotel in that condition.

I am the biggest Disneyland Hotel fan--we choose to stay there over the Grand Californian for many reasons.  We like the high tower views and extra space the rooms give for a family of 5.  The Grand doesn't work as well for a family of 5, because the only rooms that have a daybed are "standard" rooms with views of the car park area.  

We have stayed at the Disneyland Hotel 3 times the construction started, and while I LOVE the new rooms, I hate the mess of the construction.  Our last trip was the final straw, and I made the choice not to stay there again until the construction is completed.  Our last two stays at that hotel were in Dec. and April--and both trips we paid for "premium views".  Both trips I called ahead and requested Adventure Tower with views to Downtown Disney (by the way, you were incredibly lucky to get that!).  When arrived at the hotel, we were told we were placed in the furthest tower (used to be called Wonder) and faced the torn up pool.  The lobby for this tower was under construction, so we had to walk all the way around the building through the back parking area to get into it.  There was only one elevator running, and people lined up outside of the parking area to get on.  It was ridiculous!

I did complain and asked why we seemed to never get the view we requested, and we were told that "no view is gauranteed, and we were *technically* given a premium view (high tower facing pool)".  They did offer to move us the second night to a lower floor (4th) overlooking downtown disney, but for a two day trip and such a poor replacement, it hardly seemed worth it.

I keep hearing about people calling and being told that the blue construction walls are down and the pool is "almost complete"--but I would say don't believe it until someone posts a picture here.  Our neighbors were there last weekend, and said the pool is still totally torn up and looks no where near completion.

Buyer beware until construction is over.  Once it is done, I know I will feel the Disneyland Hotel love again.


----------



## Purple Opal

PoohBearFriends said:


> Just got back from our stay on Sunday night.  Great room with a view of the fireworks.  We loved standing in the room and watching.  We were on the early shift of getting in at 7am so didn't stay at the parks late.
> 
> We also enjoyed seeing all the characters that appeared and spent a lot of time with you right in the lobby.
> 
> I am sure it is missing something with the front, lobby and pool not completed but for our first onsite stay we really felt the magic.



Thanks PoohBearFriends!  Would you mind writing a short review of your room and stay?  I'm trying to add to the room review section of this thread.

Feel free to share any photos and your room number as well.



princesskayla said:


> I am at DLH right now and I can honestly say I am totally disappointed.
> 
> First, the Disneyland Express dropped me off last after the grand round of hotels, even after driving right by the hotel. I asked why and the driver told me that since we had to let off in the parking lot then DLH guests would be last.  I was left in the first parking lot with 11 bags and a two year old.(My husband and other children were delayed on the plane - not the luggage) No one was around to help me with the bags. I asked every uniformed person (gray line employees) for help and everyone kept saying someone would come with a golf cart. About 15 mins later a CM came with a push cart.
> 
> Second, the lobby area is a complete mess. This really upsets me because I called the hotel directly on the cancellation date and the operator stated that the blue walls in front of the lobby entrance were gone. So very not true. There is no lobby entrance. It is just blue walls, tarps, and barriers and tape lines directing you where to go.
> 
> I am not a hotel snob - but I believe the first impression of the hotel is worth about half of the night's fee. I feel so cheated out of my money right now. I could have stayed in the ditch and had a better welcome.
> 
> Also - we are suprising the kids with their first cruise on the Disney Wonder on Sun. Part of the surprise is a limo that is going to take us to the pier. Now instead of beautiful once in a lifetime pictures of something that is so important to us - we are going to get pictures of the limo in a parking lot with blue contruction walls, dirt, and black tarps. I am so not happy at this moment.
> 
> Look, when I made the reservation I knew about the pool remodel - I was okay with that. However, I would have cancelled in 2 secs had I known that half of the resort would be demolished. Epecially the front of the hotel with my plans.
> 
> Now for the rooms - We got a Downtown Disney view in the Adventure tower. The view is nice, the room is beautiful. Very big - probably one of the biggest standard hotel rooms I have ever been in. No complants about the room except for the bathroom.
> 
> The shower has no water pressure. My husband decribes it as chinese water torture. It really feels like you are standing in a light rainstorm. We called guest services about it. Supposedly someone came to "look" at it - but nothing changed. I will call again today.
> 
> The other thing that has annoyed me is the elevator. The main elevator in the Adventure building was not working correctly yesterday. I called front desk but no signs saying the elevator was out of order were placed - so people kept waiting for it all day. The other set of elevators had conference signs blocking the up/down buttons. It is not very easy to maneuver around the sign to hit the button with a 2 yo in you arms. I also informed the CM about that situation. By the end of the day, I resolved it by moving the signs. By the next afternoon it was working again.
> 
> It is also a very long walk from the parks to this hotel. I really think HoJo's is closer. The monorail is great but if you rented a stroller you still have to go to the front, leave the park to get it and be admitted once again. A huge pain and poor design. There is always a CM there- why not leave a few extra strollers there and let people who have a reciept pick one up? (We did not bring our stroller because we are going on a cruise and did not want to take it to our cabin.)
> 
> When the construction is finished, this hotel will be great. Until then, it is a bad vacation investment.



I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience.  However, I think this is important info for others who are considering a stay.  If you would like to write a room/trip review, I'll add it to the room review section.

Hope you enjoyed the rest of your stay...



vincev33 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience! We will be there in 30 days for a surprise trip. I hope it is in better condition then. I am more concerned about you bad experience on DL Express. We are taking DLE from LAX and I don't want to use anything else because the DL design on the bus is the first time the surprise will be revealed.



Hi Vince,

As with the others, I'd like to invite you to write a room review after your stay.  

Also, I'm not at all familiar with the Disneyland Express, since we live in southern California.  If anyone has experiences they'd like to share about it, I'd love to add it...


----------



## GeneralTso

I love DLH too. Actually prefer it to GC. But for all the myriad of reasons listed on this long thread, I'm not staying there in Jan for the Tinkerbell Marathon.

We're at the GC and we put the kids (in their 20's) at PP. I can't wait til the DLH is done. I love the pictures of the rooms. Just the rooms isn't enough for me there though. I need the entire atmosphere from arrival to check in to lobby and grounds. That is so important there. It's what made me fall in love with the place. I'll wait.

We made the HUGE mistake of eating at Goofy's Kitchen during their remodel. We were led upstairs where they tried very hard to replicate the real deal, but it was pathetic. That's the word--pathetic. It was exactly like a conference hotel buffet. You wouldn't think it would be that bad because the characters, etc., but it was. It actually highlighted how sub-par the food is. You normally don't notice because of everything around you, the music, the set up. In this scenario though, it's very apparant.


----------



## Niebz

I thought the remodels were set to be done by late November.  Is this no longer the case?  I really hope it's done for our December trip but if not I'll live with it.  I'm just excited about the new room as that's what's most important to me.


----------



## skiingfast

Remodel Complete.


----------



## Purple Opal

Niebz said:


> I thought the remodels were set to be done by late November.  Is this no longer the case?  I really hope it's done for our December trip but if not I'll live with it.  I'm just excited about the new room as that's what's most important to me.





skiingfast said:


> OP.  All the complaining about the construction will not be informative in the future,  Don't link to those reviews that will soon be worthless.
> 
> The pool will be done this month, that has been confirmed and from the look of it, it should be easily done. The last big part of the new E ticket pool was completed this week.  Only small details are left.
> 
> As for the rest of the hotel, the lobby, by my guess will be done in a month.  I'm not sure how much or if they are doing any by the convention center.
> 
> 
> Construction at the DLH peaked last june, it's been getting better ever since, and is nearing the end of a multi year project.



Just a quick update to those who have commented on this:  I spoke last week with media relations reps for the Disneyland Resort who confirmed that the pool is slated to be finished during a nebulous "November 2011" timeframe.  

No updates as to the timing of completion for the rest of the remodel.  But considering the only spot left to finish remodeling is the lobby/check-in area, my guess is that they are hoping to finish that lickety-split, since the entry is guests' first impression.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

skiingfast said:


> OP.  All the complaining about the construction will not be informative in the future,  Don't link to those reviews that will soon be worthless.
> 
> The pool will be done this month, that has been confirmed and from the look of it, it should be easily done. The last big part of the new E ticket pool was completed this week.  Only small details are left.
> 
> As for the rest of the hotel, the lobby, by my guess will be done in a month.  I'm not sure how much or if they are doing any by the convention center.
> 
> 
> Construction at the DLH peaked last june, it's been getting better ever since, and is nearing the end of a multi year project.



Hmmm.  I was just there a few weeks ago (we went to the Mickey Halloween Party on Oct. 14th) and the pool area didn't look almost complete to me.  We stayed at the Paradise Pier Hotel in order to avoid the construction at the Disneyland Hotel, and were very glad we did when we saw the state of the remodeling for ourselves.  When is the last time you saw the Disneyland Hotel in person, Matt?  I suppose it is possible that they did a lot of work in the last two weeks.

We will be staying at the Grand Californian in early December, just because again I don't want to risk having to deal with the construction walls and views.  I keep hearing that the construction is *almost* done, but it honestly didn't look that way to me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Purple Opal

LisainCalifornia said:


> Hmmm.  I was just there a few weeks ago (we went to the Mickey Halloween Party on Oct. 14th) and the pool area didn't look almost complete to me.  We stayed at the Paradise Pier Hotel in order to avoid the construction at the Disneyland Hotel, and were very glad we did when we saw the state of the remodeling for ourselves.  When is the last time you saw the Disneyland Hotel in person, Matt?  I suppose it is possible that they did a lot of work in the last two weeks.
> 
> We will be staying at the Grand Californian in early December, just because again I don't want to risk having to deal with the construction walls and views.  I keep hearing that the construction is *almost* done, but it honestly didn't look that way to me a few weeks ago.



Lisa, just wanted to say that I love your avatar!  I loved, loved, loved Nancy Drew as a kid!


----------



## DianaSparrow

The Disneyland Hotel *"E ticket" pool is now filled with water*!!! So, they should be very close to opening up the whole area, which means no more blue construction walls.  Photos of the pool with water can be viewed at Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat.com.  Hopefully, the lobby will be completed this month too!!


----------



## Niebz

DianaSparrow said:


> The Disneyland Hotel *"E ticket" pool is now filled with water*!!! So, they should be very close to opening up the whole area, which means no more blue construction walls.  Photos of the pool with water can be viewed at Dateline Disneyland on MiceChat.com.  Hopefully, the lobby will be completed this month too!!



Yes I saw this too.  Very promising.  The new pool looks amazing and is definitely on the verge of completion.  I'm so excited for my upcoming stay!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Purple Opal said:


> Lisa, just wanted to say that I love your avatar!  I loved, loved, loved Nancy Drew as a kid!



Thanks!  I loved Nancy Drew too!  My very favorite series.  That is where I got my love of reading cozy mysteries. 
Take care,
Lisa


----------



## soaringirl

I would love to stay at DLH next May! Right now I've booked a Kids Suite at HoJo's but will trade it in an instant if a promo like the current Winter appears.
We're 3 adults (one grandma included  ) and 2 kids... I've been reading and haven't found information about the bedding for a 5th person. Does the standard rooms have a sofa bed?
Thanks!


----------



## NMMickeymom

I am pretty excited to stay in early December.  I am a die hard DLH fan but our last June mid-rennovation stay was less than stellar.  I swore I would not go back until they are done.  I am very hopeful that my Disney dreams are not ruined this time around. (Not really, it would take more than a few bumps in the road to do THAT! ) 

Soaring girl - We have a room for 5 (3 adults and 2 kids) with a daybed but i'm not sure if it is considered a "standard" room.


----------



## soaringirl

NMMickeymom said:


> Soaring girl - We have a room for 5 (3 adults and 2 kids) with a daybed but i'm not sure if it is considered a "standard" room.


Thanks, I guess when the time comes I'll ask a Cast Member about the options.


----------



## DianaSparrow

Someone posted on Twitter the new completed lobby at the Disneyland hotel.  Not sure if I like it - doesn't seem too _Disneyish_, but the blue matches the blue hotel windows!  Here's the linkhttp://twitpic.com/7cmf8l


----------



## larina

I don't like it, if that's the finished product, but maybe it looks different in person! It already too dark and too blue in there. This won't help!


----------



## drag n' fly

Interesting. I think we will have to wait till we get there to decide


----------



## Niebz

DianaSparrow said:


> Someone posted on Twitter the new completed lobby at the Disneyland hotel.  Not sure if I like it - doesn't seem too _Disneyish_, but the blue matches the blue hotel windows!  Here's the linkhttp://twitpic.com/7cmf8l



Wow!  Not sure if I like it either. It's not what I expected but it's not terrible either.  At least it won't be a construction zone for our upcoming trip.


----------



## Rhonna

DianaSparrow said:


> Someone posted on Twitter the new completed lobby at the Disneyland hotel.  Not sure if I like it - doesn't seem too _Disneyish_, but the blue matches the blue hotel windows!  Here's the linkhttp://twitpic.com/7cmf8l



I can't get the link to load yet. 

Anyhow, I was startled when I saw the blue on all the outside of the buildings/windows, I actually thought at first they were covering the buildings during construction. Then I realized it WAS the color. A bit of a jolt. I am not super into the monorail pool theme but I am very glad they have some big slides and I understand the nostalgia of the monorail. But in my thoughts it's a bit too much of a clash to have that bright blue and monorail right alongside the tropical restaurant and bar area. I LOVE the tropical theme. 

I wish they had blended them better. Even in the parks, it was designed to leave one area behind and gently be transported into the next land. This is more like the took Tomorrowland, put it on steroids (the primary, intense blue) and then plopped the Tiki Room right in the middle of it. Or, for WDW fans, it's like a combination of the Contemporary and Polynesian resort painted primary blue like Toy Story.

I do love the new room decor - very lux. The old was so "Holly Hobbit" furniture.


----------



## Rhonna

Just a couple of updates from when I made our reservation.

1) They didn't call the levels of room: "pool/resort" view, etc. They said Standard, (Deluxe?), Premium and then concierge. I double asked the CM. 

Also, room categories are based on whether you are on upper or lower floors. NOT the actual view. They don't guarantee a pool, DTD or resort view at all.

The category one step above standard (I think it was deluxe) is on the lower floors - up to or including the 6th floor. Premium is 6th floor and/or above. 

This means you could be in a higher level, Premium room and STILL see a parking lot. He admitted it to me when I questioned him.



2) The cancellation requirement is 5 days. (The front page of this thread says 6 days). I double questioned that too.


----------



## saved10

Great Thread.....Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Rhonna

DianaSparrow said:


> Someone posted on Twitter the new completed lobby at the Disneyland hotel.  Not sure if I like it - doesn't seem too _Disneyish_, but the blue matches the blue hotel windows!  Here's the linkhttp://twitpic.com/7cmf8l



Finally got it to load. Wow. That is stark and intense. I hope the reality is better than the photo. I guess we will be spending our time in the other areas of the resort and avoiding the front check in area. I had no idea they were changing it so radically. Is it just blue or is there any decor at all?

So, now you have the great lobby of the GCH and the great rooms of the DLH. What are people going to choose?


----------



## soaringirl

Rhonna said:


> So, now you have the great lobby of the GCH and the great rooms of the DLH. What are people going to choose?



Now THAT's an interesting question! I loved the Grand Californian when we stayed there last September. But after looking at those beautiful rooms at the DLH, I'm not sure which I want to stay more!! I have to say I'm geared to the DLH!!!


----------



## DizMe

Oh gosh...I'm a little sad at the looks of DLH now.  I say that hesitantly as I've not seen it in person, but I'm not a fan of the 60s Tomorrowland look.  I love the tropical theme (Tahitian Terrace style) and agree with a PP who said it would have been nice to see more of that and to blend it in.  

Well, I guess others will love the look and I have enjoyed the way DLH has been for the past many years so perhaps it's time someone else had a shot at their style .  And maybe when I see it completed I will find it to be fabulous!  Here's hoping!!


----------



## DianaSparrow

Someone that works for Disney said that the Disneyland Hotel lobby is not completed yet. *Thank goodness!*  It sounds like they still need to add large chandeliers, more furniture, special artwork and a cool Mary Blair carpet (so a lot of color!)  It will be a few more weeks before it is complete.


----------



## Purple Opal

Rhonna said:


> Just a couple of updates from when I made our reservation.
> 
> 1) They didn't call the levels of room: "pool/resort" view, etc. They said Standard, (Deluxe?), Premium and then concierge. I double asked the CM.
> 
> Also, room categories are based on whether you are on upper or lower floors. NOT the actual view. They don't guarantee a pool, DTD or resort view at all.
> 
> The category one step above standard (I think it was deluxe) is on the lower floors - up to or including the 6th floor. Premium is 6th floor and/or above.
> 
> This means you could be in a higher level, Premium room and STILL see a parking lot. He admitted it to me when I questioned him.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) The cancellation requirement is 5 days. (The front page of this thread says 6 days). I double questioned that too.



thanks for letting me know.  I'll call and confirm and then edit.


----------



## DizMe

DianaSparrow said:


> Someone that works for Disney said that the Disneyland Hotel lobby is not completed yet. *Thank goodness!*  It sounds like they still need to add large chandeliers, more furniture, special artwork _and a cool Mary Blair carpet _(so a lot of color!)  It will be a few more weeks before it is complete.


Ok!!  Now we're talking more my style!!  It was looking a bit too severe...I was thinking they were going for super modern but am glad to hear it's just unfinished 


Rhonna said:


> Just a couple of updates from when I made our reservation.
> 
> room categories are based on whether you are on upper or lower floors. NOT the actual view. They don't guarantee a pool, DTD or resort view at all.
> 
> The category one step above standard (I think it was deluxe) is on the lower floors - up to or including the 6th floor. Premium is 6th floor and/or above.
> 
> This means you could be in a higher level, Premium room and STILL see a parking lot. He admitted it to me when I questioned him.



WOW!!!  Now THAT would really tick me off to pay for a premium room and wind up with an upper level parking lot view!!!  I can understand not being able to guarantee pool view vs DTD, but not to guarantee either when you're paying premium rates??  That's crazy.  I would be curious to see if other CMs give this same information because it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Niebz

DianaSparrow said:


> Someone that works for Disney said that the Disneyland Hotel lobby is not completed yet. *Thank goodness!*  It sounds like they still need to add large chandeliers, more furniture, special artwork and a cool Mary Blair carpet (so a lot of color!)  It will be a few more weeks before it is complete.



Thank God!  That will (hopefully) make it look so much better!  Fingers crossed that it turns out amazing!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

I think the new lobby is actually really cool looking.  It sort of reminds me of the "Contemporary" at WDW.  I haven't stayed there since I was a child, but I have seen pics of it and it seems similar.  I am excited to see the new look.  We will be staying at the Grand Californian next month, but I will go into th DLH to get some pics of the lobby for this thread if possible.


----------



## Amy&Dan

LisainCalifornia said:


> I think the new lobby is actually really cool looking.  It sort of reminds me of the "Contemporary" at WDW.  I haven't stayed there since I was a child, but I have seen pics of it and it seems similar.  I am excited to see the new look.  We will be staying at the Grand Californian next month, but I will go into th DLH to get some pics of the lobby for this thread if possible.



That is exactly what dh and I just said when we looked at that link (that it looks like the CR).  I do think the Mary Blair carpet and other furnishing will be a nice touch.

We have loved the DLH for years and are planning on staying there next October.  We stayed there for our first ever Disney trip 9 years ago and will stay there one last time with our son before he goes into the military a few months later.  I can't wait and so appreicate this thread!


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

Why oh why did they get rid of the Mickey head soaps?  I get that the hotel is all remodeled and that is why it costs so much more, but now they are taking away the extra magic...I love those bottle!/end rant !


----------



## Rhonna

Peace.love.mickey said:


> Why oh why did they get rid of the Mickey head soaps?  I get that the hotel is all remodeled and that is why it costs so much more, but now they are taking away the extra magic...I love those bottle!/end rant !



I know, but cute nostalgia aside, I am REALLY looking forward to trying the H2O bath products they are using now at the DL hotel. Have heard nothing but fantastic things about the line from all the guests who have been able to try them out at some of the WDW resorts. Look on Amazon and see all the positive reviews. People use H2O products at WDW resorts and go home hooked on them. If the shampoo and conditioner in reality (for me) is as great as the reviews, I'll be ordering them too. (Maybe you can ask if there are some old Mickey bottles, soaps, etc. left when you go?)

If I remember correctly, they upgraded to H2O line at the deluxe resorts at WDW but not the value resorts (I don't think they upgraded at the moderates either) so the less expensive resorts get the traditional disney toiletries.


----------



## skiingfast

Rhonna said:


> If I remember correctly, they upgraded to H2O line at the deluxe resorts at WDW but not the value resorts (I don't think they upgraded at the moderates either) so the less expensive resorts get the traditional disney toiletries.



There are different tiers of H2O bath products.  So depending on where you stay you get different H2O lines.


----------



## Rhonna

skiingfast said:


> There are different tiers of H2O bath products.  So depending on where you stay you get different H2O lines.



Thanks, wasn't sure how it is currently. I know H2O's Aquatic line is a bit lower in price but even that has great reviews on Amazon. Do you know which level (or name of the line) of H2O is being used at the DLH now?


----------



## skiingfast

Rhonna said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure how it is currently. I know H2O's Aquatic line is a bit lower in price but even that has great reviews on Amazon. Do you know which level (or name of the line) of H2O is being used at the DLH now?



Just a guess.  At the GCH it may be H2O spa, and at the DLH and PPH H2O+ aquatic.  Because at WDW the Grand Floridian gets spa, and others get aquatic +.


----------



## skiingfast

This link reports that and also has a video of other improvements and changes to the DLH.
http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2011/11/14/disneyland-hotel-opens-e-ticket-pool/100173/


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

Well I think they could put the new product in those bottles?!?!?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

We got hooked on the H2O products at WDW.  The Auquatics lotion is all the husband will use in the winter.  I generally order in bulk for him so he never runs out.  I've also tried a bunch of their other facial products and really like them.  We had the opportunity to try the Spa line when we were on our Disney Cruise.  Looooove the body butter!  Smells so fresh!  Bottom line:  H2O products from both the Aquatics & Spa lines are wonderful.  I'll look forward to having them when we get to DLH (hopefully next November).


----------



## Pjimmeyer

We will be there from 11/28 to 12/4...should be QUITE a difference since the last time we stayed there in May 2010.


----------



## Rhonna

skiingfast said:


> Disneyland E-ticket pool opened yesterday Monday the 14th.
> 
> This link reports that and also has a video of other improvements and changes to the DLH.
> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2011/11/14/disneyland-hotel-opens-e-ticket-pool/100173/



Thanks for posting this link! Very nice video on that page. It's nice it shows more of the resort than just the pool. And the blue exterior doesn't seem so intense in the CA sun. I wish they'd shown the lobby but maybe it's not completely done yet.


----------



## Ariel224

skiingfast said:


> Just a guess.  At the GCH it may be H2O spa, and at the DLH and PPH H2O+ aquatic.  Because at WDW the Grand Floridian gets spa, and others get aquatic +.



We got H2O+ Spa at DLH last week.


----------



## skiingfast

Ariel224 said:


> We got H2O+ Spa at DLH last week.



That is good to know.  I wonder if that is part of the reason the DLH has such a high rating 4 diamons like the GCH.

Now I also wonder what the PPH has.


----------



## Rhonna

Bumping to see if anyone has any recent photos of the new lobby. If so, please post the date and if it is finished (including artwork, decor, etc.) Thanks!


----------



## Rhonna

Finally found GREAT photos of the new DLH completed lobby from several angles! Gives a really good view of what it looks like. Also shows the new Mary Blair "small world" artwork and carpet. Hope it's okay to post from another website...it's the best photos I've seen of the new lobby. Now I feel better that it's not just blue, blue, blue. (Although behind the check in desk, it is.)

You have to scroll down about 3/4 of the page to get to them:

http://micechat.com/blogs/dateline-...ess-disneyland-hotel-lobby-holidays-more.html


----------



## Purple Opal

Rhonna said:


> Finally found GREAT photos of the new DLH completed lobby from several angles! Gives a really good view of what it looks like. Also shows the new Mary Blair "small world" artwork and carpet. Hope it's okay to post from another website...it's the best photos I've seen of the new lobby. Now I feel better that it's not just blue, blue, blue. (Although behind the check in desk, it is.)
> 
> You have to scroll down about 3/4 of the page to get to them:
> 
> http://micechat.com/blogs/dateline-...ess-disneyland-hotel-lobby-holidays-more.html



Thanks Rhonna!  I am also not sure about protocol - whether it is OK to post links to other sites, but the photos are appreciated


----------



## Rhonna

Purple Opal said:


> Thanks Rhonna!  I am also not sure about protocol - whether it is OK to post links to other sites, but the photos are appreciated



Welcome!  

I just hoped it was okay to post because over many years and several internet boards I've learned that some unofficial disney websites have issues with other unofficial disney websites. Never could figure out who didn't like who or why but sometimes a mod would pull a post that included info. or links from another site. Hopefully that isn't an issue this time.


----------



## skiingfast

Rhonna said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I just hoped it was okay to post because over many years and several internet boards I've learned that some unofficial disney websites have issues with other unofficial disney websites. Never could figure out who didn't like who or why but sometimes a mod would pull a post that included info. or links from another site. Hopefully that isn't an issue this time.



The DIS will block many sites.  If you type one and it posts with stars in it, ******, it isn't ok.  As long as you have no business interest in another Disney site you are welcome to share the links on the DIS.

I like this on the DIS, that if you see news on another site you can share it here and give a link so others can get details from the source.  On other sites that don't allow you to see the competition, I find it to be a negative against them.

I have heard but not through official Disney sources that the DLH construction is now completely done.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread!  I'm seriously considering booking DLH for our upcoming trip.  This thread is persuasive


----------



## MinnieMama09

Tinkerbellie16 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this thread!  I'm seriously considering booking DLH for our upcoming trip.  This thread is persuasive



Defintely do if you can! We just got back from our 2nd stay at the DLH (1st time since the remodel) over Thanksgiving and it was wonderful! All the construction was finished and the new rooms are beautiful!


----------



## Purple Opal

MinnieMama09 said:


> Defintely do if you can! We just got back from our 2nd stay at the DLH (1st time since the remodel) over Thanksgiving and it was wonderful! All the construction was finished and the new rooms are beautiful!



Hi MinnieMama - sounds like fun!  If you have any photos you'd like to share (or a room review) please feel free to post them here or send them to me in a PM and I'll post them in the Photos / Reviews section.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBabies

vincev33 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience! We will be there in 30 days for a surprise trip. I hope it is in better condition then. I am more concerned about you bad experience on DL Express. We are taking DLE from LAX and I don't want to use anything else because the DL design on the bus is the first time the surprise will be revealed.



What is this?  I have looked to try to find out what the transportation options are from LAX to DLR, but I have found nothing until now.  You may have just saved DH's sanity.  Thanks so much for any info on DL Express.


----------



## vincev33

Follow up - we arrived into LAX yesterday. It is crazy busy. We missed the DL Express bus so we had to wait another 30
Minutes. There are guys in vans that say Disneland Express. They are really persistent. The big bus was great. Smooth ride and our hotel was the first stop.


----------



## DisneyBabies

vincev33 said:


> Follow up - we arrived into LAX yesterday. It is crazy busy. We missed the DL Express bus so we had to wait another 30
> Minutes. There are guys in vans that say Disneland Express. They are really persistent. The big bus was great. Smooth ride and our hotel was the first stop.



So how do I sign us up for the DL Express bus?  What does it cost?  I really can't find any information anywhere else about this.

Thanks


----------



## fidoprincess

? About views & requests: 

In the "olden" days of DLH, when we made our reservations for a regular room, you could pay extra for a premium view or just have a standard view. The premium view was either of the pool or DTD/park and the standard was parking lots mostly.  You could always add a request a specific view/tower but were never guaranteed a darn thing, not even a sofa bed.  9 times out of 10 people didn't get the DTD view.  There just are not that many rooms with that view.  If you paid for a premium view, you might end up in the far tower and have peeks of the park past the Adventure tower and people were not thrilled with that either but they had a pool view and couldn't complain.  You could also end up looking over the pool from a few standard low level rooms so lots of people knew to request that to avoid a parking lot view or they asked for high floors in the check in tower to see the fireworks over the parking lot as a bonus for a standard view.

Now that all the construction is complete, I booked yesterday and saw there are more categories of views to choose from and pay extra in increments. The premium view is still listed as a upper level with view of pool or DTD/park but now you can also pick resort/pool view lowel level along with the standard view. 

The premium view was a lot more, the medium view was only a little more than the standard so I picked the medium one.  I called today to add my requests since I did the booking online and the CM said that I was *assured* a DTD or CA view! I really only wanted to make sure we got a sofa bed but thought if I was calling I would also request the Adventure Tower to be closer (if you've read my "boot" issue post.) 

So does anyone have any insight on where they put you if you pay for the "medium" upgrade because I don't think the CM is right telling me that it's guaranteed to get some kind of park view. I'm almost positive the form said resort/pool view. We used to have some CMs on here to give us tips, do we still?

Also what are the odds of NOT getting the sofa bed if we have 5 in the room but one is a 2 year old? We have always gotten our "requests" but it meant driving down the night before and staying at another hotel just to get up early and check in first thing in the morning. I don't really want to do that but we will if it seems necessary to get a "good" room that we'll be in for 4 nights! We had to do that to get the CGH sofa bed room and got the last one available checking in at 8am. 

I am so excited to be returning to DLH with the construction complete. We have been at the CGH the last few trips and the kids love it but it's time to try something new and fresh and DLH has always been my favorite.


----------



## skiingfast

DisneyBabies said:


> So how do I sign us up for the DL Express bus?  What does it cost?  I really can't find any information anywhere else about this.
> 
> Thanks



Look at this thread.  Where it boldly say "Disneyland Express"  It is actually reffereing to Disneyland Resort Express that runs the buses.  It's operated by grayline.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318297


----------



## Rhonna

fidoprincess said:


> ? About views & requests:
> 
> In the "olden" days of DLH, when we made our reservations for a regular room, you could pay extra for a premium view or just have a standard view. The premium view was either of the pool or DTD/park and the standard was parking lots mostly.  You could always add a request a specific view/tower but were never guaranteed a darn thing, not even a sofa bed.  9 times out of 10 people didn't get the DTD view.  There just are not that many rooms with that view.  If you paid for a premium view, you might end up in the far tower and have peeks of the park past the Adventure tower and people were not thrilled with that either but they had a pool view and couldn't complain.  You could also end up looking over the pool from a few standard low level rooms so lots of people knew to request that to avoid a parking lot view or they asked for high floors in the check in tower to see the fireworks over the parking lot as a bonus for a standard view.
> 
> Now that all the construction is complete, I booked yesterday and saw there are more categories of views to choose from and pay extra in increments. The premium view is still listed as a upper level with view of pool or DTD/park but now you can also pick resort/pool view lowel level along with the standard view.
> 
> The premium view was a lot more, the medium view was only a little more than the standard so I picked the medium one.  I called today to add my requests since I did the booking online and the CM said that I was *assured* a DTD or CA view! I really only wanted to make sure we got a sofa bed but thought if I was calling I would also request the Adventure Tower to be closer (if you've read my "boot" issue post.)
> 
> So does anyone have any insight on where they put you if you pay for the "medium" upgrade because I don't think the CM is right telling me that it's guaranteed to get some kind of park view. I'm almost positive the form said resort/pool view. We used to have some CMs on here to give us tips, do we still?
> 
> Also what are the odds of NOT getting the sofa bed if we have 5 in the room but one is a 2 year old? We have always gotten our "requests" but it meant driving down the night before and staying at another hotel just to get up early and check in first thing in the morning. I don't really want to do that but we will if it seems necessary to get a "good" room that we'll be in for 4 nights! We had to do that to get the CGH sofa bed room and got the last one available checking in at 8am.
> 
> I am so excited to be returning to DLH with the construction complete. We have been at the CGH the last few trips and the kids love it but it's time to try something new and fresh and DLH has always been my favorite.





Rhonna said:


> From when I made our reservation:
> 
> They didn't call the levels of room: "pool/resort" view, etc. They said Standard, (Deluxe?), Premium and then concierge. I double asked the CM.
> 
> Also, room categories are based on whether you are on upper or lower floors. NOT the actual view. They don't guarantee a pool, DTD or resort view at all.
> 
> The category one step above standard (I think it was deluxe) is on the lower floors - up to or including the 6th floor. Premium is 6th floor and/or above.
> 
> This means you could be in a higher level, Premium room and STILL see a parking lot. He admitted it to me when I questioned him.



Sounds like we got different info. I have no idea what we are getting now. ??? We go in May.


----------



## fidoprincess

Yes Rhonna, It has always been so confusing. The problem is that all the rooms are not alike. Some are much bigger with double sinks in the bathroom  with a door to the toilet and plenty of room for the sofa and a table and chairs.  Some bathrooms are pretty tiny and have the vanity outside the toilet/tub area. I just now found out that some rooms have sleeper "chairs" not sofa beds and are much smaller than I have seen so asking for a sofa bed is still no way to guarantee getting one of the bigger rooms. I need a lot of room, a big room more than I care about the view-lol. The biggest room I had (other than a suite) overlooked the waterfall and was a lot bigger than any room we had in adventure tower but I've seen pics of TINY rooms with 2 beds and no chair or table because the bed ends at the window!

 We have stayed many times and it's always been "no guarantees" but I've never paid for premium view and got stuck overlooking either parking lot.  You either overlook the pool or face DTD, not the parking lot. I found some more info and the rate we paid is lower level view of either the pool or resort(ie. DTD) on floors 3-6. 

I wish you could just book adventure tower, dtd view and pay for it but there are just not many of those rooms.  To be fair, we have often gotten our request and once even got upgraded to a suite and a few times our standard room had a great view of the grounds.  When we check, in most times they don't give us our room number if the room isn't ready even though they do assign it and when we got bumped up to the suite I found out why.  Someone else must have complained and ended up getting our DTD view after it was promised to us and we ended up with the pool view.  The CM checking us in had told me the room number and when we came back late from the park, it had changed. I was sad but couldn't complain too much when they were giving me a suite. Oh, and you can't bribe them with cash either for a better room!

In essence, the earlier you are there, the more rooms they have to work with to make you happy. Someone years ago told me that they assign your room a few days ahead of your arrival but I never saw anything to prove that's true and it always seems like they are "looking" for a room when we check in. I was also told you could check in by phone on the way there but tried that at both DLH and GCH and they said no. 

I really do think it depends on when you check in so I just decided to drive down a day early and spend the night at BWPPI so we can check in early at DLH. I will be going back to the hotel for the key as soon as the room is ready instead of waiting until the park closes so they don't give my room to a later arrival who is unhappy with his room-lol.  If they don't call me around 4 or so, I will call them to get the key. They always say they'll call but only once have they called me and it's so easy to lose track of time at DL.

I guess it's just the luck of the draw and believe me, the time we got the suite, I wished we were in Vegas instead-lol!


----------



## DisneyBabies

skiingfast said:


> Look at this thread.  Where it boldly say "Disneyland Express"  It is actually reffereing to Disneyland Resort Express that runs the buses.  It's operated by grayline.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318297



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## vincev33

Sorry I did not respond yesterday to the DLE question. As said above by sf, the DLRE is a big tour bus. I wouldn't get on the vans that say disneyland express. The guy pulled up in this van and tried convincing us to get in. The van was packed with people and I saw him twice drive by. Get the coupon that the Anaheim visitor site has. I can't get the link right now, but google search should have it. It was very seamless. You board the bus and pay as you get off. DL hotel is the first stop.


----------



## skiingfast

vincev33 said:


> I can't get the link right now, but google search should have it. It was very seamless. You board the bus and pay as you get off. DL hotel is the first stop.



Here is that link.
http://anaheimoc.org/coupons


----------



## NMMickeymom

Just returned yesterday from our Disneyland Hotel stay.  I must say the rennovations are simply beautiful!  We had stayed at the DLH last summer and were extremely disappointed.  I was so very pleased to see things back up to a Disney standard.  We had an 8th floor DTD view room with 2 Queens and a day bed connecting to a king bed room.  The rooms were fabulous.  We also loved the grounds.  We kept finding ourselves at Trader Sam's at night under the tiki torches for a nightcap. My love affair with this hotel has been renewed.  
A few notes for people looking for an update.  * They were still actively working on the monorail slide repair  *It still looks like they are lacking chandeliers in the lobby


----------



## Rhonna

NMMickeymom said:


> A few notes for people looking for an update.  * They were still actively working on the monorail slide repair  *



I thought the slides were completely done. Did something happen already that it needs a repair? I missed that one.


----------



## skiingfast

Rhonna said:


> Did something happen already that it needs a repair? I missed that one.



Yes.


----------



## kipperoo

I got married at the GCH last Thursday and stayed at DLH 12/7-12/11.  Slides were down the whole time, but we had plenty else happening to keep us busy.  Loved the renovations.  The headboard was awesome.  Great Service.  Also loved the fire pit out by Trader Sam's.  Fantastic experience.


----------



## Rhonna

skiingfast said:


> Yes.



Okay, that was succinct, lol. Can you give anymore info?


----------



## Virgoinab

Rhonna said:


> Okay, that was succinct, lol. Can you give anymore info?



Sadly the new slides are having rust problems already, so they have closed them to fix the issue.

We are going to be there starting on Dec 19 through to Dec 27, for not only a family vacation, but our wedding on the grounds of the DLH, I am hoping they will have fixed the problem by then.  We are staying in a 3 room suite and I was really looking forward to all of us having a blast at the pool lol

However there are the other pools, and I know that we will enjoy it regardless.


----------



## Rhonna

Virgoinab said:


> Sadly the new slides are having rust problems already, so they have closed them to fix the issue.



Oh man, who didn't do their research when they chose the materials, design, etc.? Good grief they JUST opened them! I certainly hope they are able to do a real fix soon and it doesn't keep happening.


----------



## Purple Opal

Thought everyone would be interested in a quick renovations update.  I'm  not going to link here (because I'm not sure I'm allowed to link to a different Disney blog) but anyone interested in renovations updates should check out Al Lutz's column today.

According to him, the hotel didn't make their Nov finish deadline, so they pulled back on construction through the busy holiday season.  It sounds like all that is left to complete are finishing touches (including chandeliers, artwork and hotel employee uniforms, etc.) and that all these details will be finished in January after the busy holiday season.

We'll be swinging through Anaheim during the Christmas week to take some update photos of the hotel.  If you have any requests, please let  me know here on the board in the next few days!


----------



## fidoprincess

Do they have a date for when the slides will be finished?


----------



## fidoprincess

I just called DLH and they said the SLIDES ARE OPEN-Yippie!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Quick question for the experts!  

I realize DLH's laundry room was closed during/for the big refurb and guests needing to do wash can go to the PPH.  Does anyone know if the guest laundry will be reopened or relocated?  Are there plans to still have a guest laundry at the DLH?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Quick question for the experts!
> 
> I realize DLH's laundry room was closed during/for the big refurb and guests needing to do wash can go to the PPH.  Does anyone know if the guest laundry will be reopened or relocated?  Are there plans to still have a guest laundry at the DLH?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



Sure is open for business.  Have been here since the 21st and we have done two loads of washing so far.

2 tokens are needed which are $1 each for each cycle: wash and dry.


Very happy campers to find it open.


----------



## KCmike

Lot of talk about the slides but how are the new pools and hot tub?  Does anyone have any good pictures?  How many hot tubs are there?  Are they good sized like the old DLH one?


----------



## fidoprincess

KCMike, we are heading there Monday so I'll be sure to report back. I think there are 2 hot tubs now and one looks to be in the same spot as the old one so I hope it's still nice and big. 

I wonder if I can hang in the hot tub and still see the kids on the slides? Mine are older but I still want to be able to keep my eye on them. 

Anyone have the new hotel map or link?


----------



## KCmike

fidoprincess said:


> KCMike, we are heading there Monday so I'll be sure to report back. I think there are 2 hot tubs now and one looks to be in the same spot as the old one so I hope it's still nice and big.
> 
> I wonder if I can hang in the hot tub and still see the kids on the slides? Mine are older but I still want to be able to keep my eye on them.
> 
> Anyone have the new hotel map or link?



Thanks so much!  Have a great time!  Don't forget to pack the swim gear


----------



## 94bruin

KCmike said:


> Lot of talk about the slides but how are the new pools and hot tub?  Does anyone have any good pictures?  How many hot tubs are there?  Are they good sized like the old DLH one?



We were just there last week and were upgraded (without asking) to a room in the Fantasy Tower with view of the pools. If I can figure out how to post a picture, I'll post my picture of the pools. (or if someone can direct me to a link on how to post pictures.)


----------



## Purple Opal

Hi all,

We made a quick stop this week at the DLH and were able to catch some of the Christmas decorations.  Thought you would be interested to see!

In keeping with the themes of each hotel tower, the lobby of each tower had a different tree.

* Fantasy Tower (Main Lobby) *







* Adventure Tower *







* Frontier Tower *







* Goofy's Kitchen *




_a Goofy tree for Goofy's Kitchen._


----------



## 94bruin

Here's a night time photo of the pools. I guess I didn't take any daytime shots as the pools looked really cool at night!


----------



## Purple Opal

94bruin said:


> Here's a night time photo of the pools. I guess I didn't take any daytime shots as the pools looked really cool at night!



Thanks 94bruin!  This is a great shot and really shows the size of the pools and the layout.  Do you remember your room number?

Also, do you  mind if I re-post this photo at the beginning of the thread?


----------



## 94bruin

Purple Opal said:


> Thanks 94bruin!  This is a great shot and really shows the size of the pools and the layout.  Do you remember your room number?
> 
> Also, do you  mind if I re-post this photo at the beginning of the thread?



Sure - go ahead and post it. If I had know that it would end up on this thread, I would have tried to get a better shot with the better camera. I think i took this shot when everyone was asleep. 

I believe we were in room 2530? It was on the 7th floor of the Fantasy Towers. You turned right coming off the elevators and it was the second to last room on the right.


----------



## KCmike

How many hot tubs were there?  Thanks for the shot!


----------



## Purple Opal

KCmike said:


> How many hot tubs were there?  Thanks for the shot!



Hi KC Mike - there are 2 hot tubs.  One is near the monorail slides (the Minnie Mouse spa) closest to the Frontier Tower, and the other (the Mickey spa) is near the E Ticket pool, closest to the Fantasy Tower.

I got some daytime shots of the E Ticket pool and those will soon be posted on Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## skiingfast

KCmike said:


> How many hot tubs were there?  Thanks for the shot!



There was one, and three pools.

Now there are two hot tubs and two pools, plus a spash pool at the base of the slides.


----------



## Purple Opal

FYI.  Thread has been updated (in post #3) with photos of the completed E-Ticket pool and Mickey Mouse spa.


----------



## Purple Opal

Read a very interesting / cool rumor today in Al Lutz' column regarding final touches for the lobby (Fantasy Tower) at the DLH.  He says they are going to install a large animated map of the entire DL property in the lobby.

http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al011712a.htm

Sounds like fun!

Thoughts?


----------



## skiingfast




----------



## cpster

Great thread!  I understand that some of the rooms are bigger than others.  Are there larger rooms with two queens, dual sinks in the bathrooms, table and chairs, and sofa?  Or are the larger rooms only for parties of 5?  Any tips for getting a larger room?  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessIM

Does anyone know what the cost of a cabana rental is?


----------



## thecapells

Does anyone know rack rates for the rooms now that the renovation is complete?  I heard prices were going to increase...


----------



## Misti

thecapells said:


> Does anyone know rack rates for the rooms now that the renovation is complete?  I heard prices were going to increase...



Since there doesn't appear to be a Rack Rate listing as conspicuous as with the WDW hotels, it's tough to say.

During Value Season, there are typically winter offers up to 25% off. The best deals can be found then. Same goes with Annual Passholder rates. For example, a Value Season AP rate is as low as $210/night for a Standard Room. 

That being said, here are Rack Rates during Regular Season:

Standard Room $385
Resort/Pool View $405
Upper Level Resort View $435
Upper Level Pool View $435
Concierge Pool View $590
Concierge Resort View $610

Rack Rates are definitely close to what you'd find at Deluxe properties in WDW.

Happy Planning!


----------



## PrincessIM

I thought I'd bump this up since there have been alot of quesions lately about the renovated rooms at the DLH.


----------



## 2disneyland

PrincessIM said:


> I thought I'd bump this up since there have been alot of quesions lately about the renovated rooms at the DLH.



Thanks so much for bumping this for me!


----------



## Pjimmeyer

A few pictures from our visit in early December:


----------



## Pjimmeyer

a few more from around DLH in early December...


----------



## 2disneyland

Oh my, those are beautiful photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Purple Opal

Pjimmeyer said:


> A few pictures from our visit in early December:



Thanks so much Pjimmeyer!  It looks like maybe you were staying in the Adventure Tower?  Do you remember what room number?  Please let me know if you do, and I'll add it to the Room section on the front page.

Thanks!


----------



## dismom73

Just booked our 7 night stay in July for the DLH...I'M SO EXCITED!  We haven't stayed here as a family since 2003, and my youngest has never stayed here, so I can't wait!  We were going to to go in June, but I didn't want to be there the week CL opened, so pushing it to July, but making the wait worth while by adding an extra night.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

dismom73 said:


> Just booked our 7 night stay in July for the DLH...I'M SO EXCITED!  We haven't stayed here as a family since 2003, and my youngest has never stayed here, so I can't wait!  We were going to to go in June, but I didn't want to be there the week CL opened, so pushing it to July, but making the wait worth while by adding an extra night.



  I'm excited for you ~ you are going to love it!  We stayed at the DLH last August and fell in love with the new rooms, the pool area, Tangaroa Terrace...just the whole thing.    It really made our vacation a wonderful experience.  So much so that we are staying there again this August!    The whole remodel was, I think, done so very well ~ it's just a great overall resort experience now. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## MyMuse

What a wonderful thread! 

I'm currently researching hotels to stay in for my first holiday trip to DL (my second trip ever).

Last time, I stayed at the GCH with my friend's DVC points, which was incredibly wonderful  (especially for a first time stay). However, this time around, it's either DLH or PP or one of the good neighbor hotels. 

I have to say, I'm seriously leaning for DLH. I love the feel of the place, plus the remodel is done.  My preference is to stay on-property b/c I like to stay in the magic. 


I did a quick view online for prices and holy cow! I hope discounts come out for November. I thought it was Value Season. 

My dates are Nov 13-17 and for a standard view, it was $1,375 plus tax -if my math is correct, that is $343.75/night! Without taxes & fees! 

Am I just too early to be booking?


----------



## skiingfast

MyMuse said:


> I did a quick view online for prices and holy cow! I hope discounts come out for November. I thought it was Value Season.
> 
> My dates are Nov 13-17 and for a standard view, it was $1,375 plus tax -if my math is correct, that is $343.75/night! Without taxes & fees!
> 
> Am I just too early to be booking?



It is a bit early, but that is a fairly normal DLH rate.  It's not a cheap place to stay.


----------



## MyMuse

skiingfast said:


> It is a bit early, but that is a fairly normal DLH rate.  It's not a cheap place to stay.




Really? 

In reading the rest of this thread, it seemed pretty high for Value Season. I hope for the best in discounts as time goes by. I'm gotten a little spoiled by WDW rates, I think. 

Though, it really shouldn't have surprised by living in the land of high hotel rates.


----------



## dismom73

So, after looking at all the pictures I could get my hands on...it seems there is no rhyme or reason to the bathroom setup for the rooms at the DLH.  ie single vanity, double vanity, vanity inside/outside shower/toilet area.  Am I correct?  I'm just wondering because my family of 5 is booked in one room and getting ready can be a challenge.  We usually stay off property in a suite or two connecting rooms to help ease the challenge.  However, we are splurging for DD's high school graduation and staying here, and there's no way we can afford a suite or connecting rooms, unless we don't send her to college in the fall.   Does anyone know if there is a "secret" to finding out the bathroom layouts?  I know it's a strange question, but what better to obsess over for the next 3 and a half months?


----------



## bhyer

I am going November 11th to the 19th and am already booked at the DLH.  Went last year around the same time (a couple of weeks later) and booked quite early as well.  Then when the sale prices were announced (in September sometime I think) I phoned and was given the reduced rate.  There is a spot on mousesavers that shows a history of when sales were announced each year.  

We absolutely fell in love with the DLH.  Our only complaint was that we had ice cold water for several mornings of our stay and we were not impressed by the attitude of the cast member we talked to.  No real effort to resolve the issue.

Other than than, EVERYTHING about it is magical.


----------



## MyMuse

bhyer said:


> I am going November 11th to the 19th and am already booked at the DLH.  Went last year around the same time (a couple of weeks later) and booked quite early as well.  Then when the sale prices were announced (in September sometime I think) I phoned and was given the reduced rate.  There is a spot on mousesavers that shows a history of when sales were announced each year.
> 
> We absolutely fell in love with the DLH.  Our only complaint was that we had ice cold water for several mornings of our stay and we were not impressed by the attitude of the cast member we talked to.  No real effort to resolve the issue.
> 
> Other than than, EVERYTHING about it is magical.



Almost the same dates as me!   but I didn't book yet, those prices scare me a little. 

Where did you look on mousesavers? I love that site! I did look but didn't seem to find a timeline for discounts. I will have to look again....


----------



## LisainCalifornia

MyMuse said:


> What a wonderful thread!
> 
> I'm currently researching hotels to stay in for my first holiday trip to DL (my second trip ever).
> 
> Last time, I stayed at the GCH with my friend's DVC points, which was incredibly wonderful  (especially for a first time stay). However, this time around, it's either DLH or PP or one of the good neighbor hotels.
> 
> I have to say, I'm seriously leaning for DLH. I love the feel of the place, plus the remodel is done.  My preference is to stay on-property b/c I like to stay in the magic.
> 
> 
> I did a quick view online for prices and holy cow! I hope discounts come out for November. I thought it was Value Season.
> 
> My dates are Nov 13-17 and for a standard view, it was $1,375 plus tax -if my math is correct, that is $343.75/night! Without taxes & fees!
> 
> Am I just too early to be booking?



Yes, you are just looking too early.  I stay at the DLR Hotels fairly often, so I know the way to get good rates.  You need to wait until their specials come out (and I can gaurantee there will be one for Nov.)--and this usually happens a few months before your travel dates.  In Nov. you are likely to see at least 25-35% off.


----------



## MyMuse

LisainCalifornia said:


> Yes, you are just looking too early.  I stay at the DLR Hotels fairly often, so I know the way to get good rates.  You need to wait until their specials come out (and I can gaurantee there will be one for Nov.)--and this usually happens a few months before your travel dates.  In Nov. you are likely to see at least 25-35% off.



Oh yay! yayayayayayay. yay!  

I'm a member of AAA, Visa Rewards Card and toying with upgrading to Premier Pass (I have an AP for WDW). So, I'm hoping between all these things, I can get in on a discount room!


----------



## bhyer

I can't post the exact link here but if you go to Mouse Savers and then click on Disneyland along the left hand side.  Then on Disneyland FAQ.
There is a "Jump To" section and the fourth item down is:  When Will new disneyland vacation package deals or room discounts become available.
It shows that last year on September 14th the deal became available for discounts on reservations for check-in dates from October 2 to December 24.  

Last year we went from November 29th until December 11th.  Part of the trip was to meet family I'd never met before.  Anyway, we LOVED all the Christmas decorations and festivities.  This year we thought we try going a bit earlier in the hopes that it might me a little less crowded.


----------



## MyMuse

bhyer said:


> I can't post the exact link here but if you go to Mouse Savers and then click on Disneyland along the left hand side.  Then on Disneyland FAQ.
> There is a "Jump To" section and the fourth item down is:  When Will new disneyland vacation package deals or room discounts become available.
> It shows that last year on September 14th the deal became available for discounts on reservations for check-in dates from October 2 to December 24.



Oh, thank you! i'll go check it out.


----------



## mmmears

Thank you so much for compiling all this information and photos into one thread.  I'm trying to decide between trying out the DLH or staying at the GCH (where we usually stay) and this thread will definitely help me with that decision.

The remodel looks amazing!!!


----------



## ChristianR

I know that there are different room sizes at the Disneyland Hotel. But it is not easy to find out which tower holds what room. Some them do have daybeds and some of them have separate vantiy areas. I am planning a trip in October and it would be great to get further information regarding room configurations.


----------



## kkmcan

Couple of questions for our first DLH (and first on property) stay this coming Oct. 

1) Would love to get a room with a decent view and the fold out chair/sofa bed.  What tower do I request and would the fold out chair fit my small 14 year old dd? 


2)  We are going to be checking out of Hojo's  and into the DLH so we will be getting there early when hopefully there are lots of rooms available and therefore more likelyhood of getting a good room.  

Even though our room won't be ready and available to us at 8:00 in the morning can we use the pools that day before our room is ready???

Plan is to check-in, have them hold our luggage and head over to the parks for the morning. After lunch head back to hotel to use pools and relax and then hopefully get into our room.


----------



## Purple Opal

kkmcan said:


> Couple of questions for our first DLH (and first on property) stay this coming Oct.
> 
> 1) Would love to get a room with a decent view and the fold out chair/sofa bed.  What tower do I request and would the fold out chair fit my small 14 year old dd?
> 
> 
> 2)  We are going to be checking out of Hojo's  and into the DLH so we will be getting there early when hopefully there are lots of rooms available and therefore more likelyhood of getting a good room.
> 
> Even though our room won't be ready and available to us at 8:00 in the morning can we use the pools that day before our room is ready???
> 
> Plan is to check-in, have them hold our luggage and head over to the parks for the morning. After lunch head back to hotel to use pools and relax and then hopefully get into our room.



Hi kkmcan, For the best views of the fireworks, people typically request rooms in the Adventure Tower.  (You can request a theme park view room class, but will pay a higher price FYI. Or you can request the Adventure Tower and cross your fingers paying a regular room rate).  As far as the pull out chair/sofa, I don't have any photos of them - perhaps some of the thread users will post something?  (if so, I'll add it to the room reviews section on Page 1).

2.  The answer to the second question is yes - you can use the pools after you check in, even if your room is not ready.

Have fun!  Please take photos and feel free to post them here - especially of your room # / view so we can build the library for other people checking out the hotel.


----------



## Purple Opal

Just wondering whether anyone is planning a stay at the DLH during the upcoming "Grand Re-Opening" of Disney California Adventure.

If so, we hope that you will post photos here!  (including your room number so we can list them in the room reviews at the start of this thread!)


----------



## smiley_face2

kkmcan said:


> Couple of questions for our first DLH (and first on property) stay this coming Oct.
> 
> 1) Would love to get a room with a decent view and the fold out chair/sofa bed.  What tower do I request and would the fold out chair fit my small 14 year old dd?
> 
> 
> 2)  We are going to be checking out of Hojo's  and into the DLH so we will be getting there early when hopefully there are lots of rooms available and therefore more likelyhood of getting a good room.
> 
> Even though our room won't be ready and available to us at 8:00 in the morning can we use the pools that day before our room is ready???
> 
> Plan is to check-in, have them hold our luggage and head over to the parks for the morning. After lunch head back to hotel to use pools and relax and then hopefully get into our room.



 We are going to be doing the same thing! well except we will be at the Park Vue Inn first. We have not stayed at the DLH since the reno so we are very excited to see all the changes. this is a last minute, like today!! addition to our trip and I was so excited when we decided that I cried a little bit!! 
I too am hoping to get a better room by being there early!


----------



## Zbugz

Does anyone know which of the three towers was the original hotel?

TIA, Zbugz


----------



## OKW Lover

Zbugz said:


> Does anyone know which of the three towers was the original hotel?
> 
> TIA, Zbugz



The original hotel is no more.  It was a simple motor inn to start with and that area is now part of DTD if I read the YesterLand site correctly.


----------



## revwog1974

bhyer said:


> I can't post the exact link here but if you go to Mouse Savers and then click on Disneyland along the left hand side.  Then on Disneyland FAQ.
> There is a "Jump To" section and the fourth item down is:  When Will new disneyland vacation package deals or room discounts become available.
> It shows that last year on September 14th the deal became available for discounts on reservations for check-in dates from October 2 to December 24.



I'm going to Disneyland in October with my DD6.  Right now we're booked at the BWPPI but I admit I would feel safer if we could stay on site.  Maybe that's silly since BWPPI is right across the street.  Anyway, if they do run a 30% off special this fall is it likely to be only Monday-Thursday like the current one is?  Also will I need a reservation now to have a hope of getting a room for a weekend?


----------



## Zbugz

OKW Lover said:


> The original hotel is no more.  It was a simple motor inn to start with and that area is now part of DTD if I read the YesterLand site correctly.



Thanks, that link was helpful.


----------



## hulamom

We just booked the DLH for August and reserved a lower level resort/pool view room.  They said the rooms are between the 3rd and 6th floors, and the person assured me that the rooms are sound proofed.

For those who have stayed in these rooms, are they indeed sound proofed or can you hear noise from the pool area or DTD area?

I was thinking about the upper level rooms, but didn't really want to pay for the upgrade.  Celebrating our 20th (and bringing the kids along)!


----------



## bhyer

We stayed on the 6th floor (overlooking the pool) late last year.  There was absolutely no noise at all from outside.  There was however PLENTY of noise from the elevator our room was right next to.


----------



## AngelDisney

Has anyone used the laundry facility onsite the DLH? Does it open 24/7 like those at WDW hotels? If not, does anyone know the opening hours? I usually do laundry late (very late) at night . If it does not open 24/7, I may need to take afternoon breaks to do my laundry .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

AngelDisney said:


> Has anyone used the laundry facility onsite the DLH? Does it open 24/7 like those at WDW hotels? If not, does anyone know the opening hours? I usually do laundry late (very late) at night . If it does not open 24/7, I may need to take afternoon breaks to do my laundry .
> 
> Thanks in advance!



nope sorry it closes at 10pm


----------



## OKW Lover

Agree on the pool noise issue.  We had a room in the Adventure tower overlooking the new monorail slide area of the pool and heard absolutely nothing.


----------



## coopersmom

Post-rennovation are all the concierge theme park view rooms located relatively close to the lounge? I was reading previous reports of being very far away (like separate towers, two elevator rides away). Is that still possible?


----------



## Magalex

We are WDW vets but we are saving for summer 2013 for our "once in a lifetime"trip to DL. I would love, loveto stay at the DLH. Is it worth it to splurge? I receive pin codes/discounts from WDW very often. Does DL ever have summer discounts/pin codes for their hotels?


----------



## ktlm

Rhonna said:


> Finally got it to load. Wow. That is stark and intense. I hope the reality is better than the photo. I guess we will be spending our time in the other areas of the resort and avoiding the front check in area. I had no idea they were changing it so radically. Is it just blue or is there any decor at all?
> 
> So, now you have the great lobby of the GCH and the great rooms of the DLH. What are people going to choose?






Peace.love.mickey said:


> Why oh why did they get rid of the Mickey head soaps?  I get that the hotel is all remodeled and that is why it costs so much more, but now they are taking away the extra magic...I love those bottle!/end rant !



We stayed at DLH 2 weeks ago for the third summer in a row.  I have to say we were pretty disappointed with a couple of the renovations.  Rhonna the inside lobby actually isn't too bad.  They do have tea cup seats that are pretty cute-except they are kind of half tea cups and 6 year old DD wanted to know why they would put "broken" tea cups in the lobby.  The chairs in the kids area are cute too. I would say the lobby is okay, nothing spectacular, but it also didn't make me cringe.   It is the exterior front of the hotel that is horrible.  They took out everything that gave it any character.  It is completely bland and stark.  No giant Mickey greeting you, no pink and blue Sleeping Beauty glass/stone chips in the pavement, no Disneyland Hotel circle on the ground, no beautiful sparkly light fixture.  Everything that we, as WDW vets, were impressed with and found wonderful on our first 2 stays was gone.  All they did to make it in any way Disney was take the small Mickey and Minnie statues that used to be in the lobby and shove them outside.  DD was so upset by the changes to the outside of the hotel that she was almost in tears when we entered the building. I have to say, I can't blame her, my heart absolutely sunk looking around too.  

We also hated the pools.  There was actually no pool where DD was tall enough to be able to swim and stand.  The monorail pool had just opened last year  when we were there, and it is cute, but it is all slides and wading- no swimming area.  The other 2 pools are 4 feet across the board.  There is no 3 foot area.  DD(6) wanted to swim, but she is only 46 inches, so there was no place other than on the steps that she could stand anywhere in the pool.   The 2 pools are not kid friendly at all unless your kid is wearing floaties or a life jacket.  It is also extremely difficult to find anywhere to sit around the pools- there are more chairs in the monorail area, but you can't see the pools from there so if the rest of your family is in the pools, that can be a problem. 

Rhonna, we do really like the renovated rooms which we have stayed in the last 2 years, and the grounds are nice too.  The only thing in the room we hate is the faucet in the tub which while cute, can be extremely difficult to work. I've had to call DH in more than once in the last 2 years, to try to figure out how to either get the water on, or get it completely off.  Just when I think I have the thing figured out, I have trouble with it.  Peace.love.Mickey I am completely with you on the Mickey head bottles and the product inside them.  I didn't know they were gone and I am so dissapointed.  I absolutely loved those things.  I hated it when WDW got rid of them.  I discovered at WDW, that I'm  allergic to that H2O line that they use at DLH now. It just makes my nose stuff up and makes me sneeze! 

We are really considering trying GCH next time, which prior to this trip we loved DLH too much to switch. That is not to say that we wouldn't stay at DLH again because we would.  We just might close our eyes as we enter the building!


----------



## ktlm

Magalex said:


> We are WDW vets but we are saving for summer 2013 for our "once in a lifetime"trip to DL. I would love, loveto stay at the DLH. Is it worth it to splurge? I receive pin codes/discounts from WDW very often. Does DL ever have summer discounts/pin codes for their hotels?




You say it is once in a lifetime, but you better watch out...DL is pretty easy to fall in love with...even for a WDW vet!  If  you are an on-property WDW vet, I would say that DLH is worth the spluge, because to get the total immersion WDW feel, you will want to be on property.  DL did have a summer discount last year.  This year, it had a late spring one which we used for the first week of June but it cut off right before Carsland opened and I don't know of any for this summer because they are already expecting Carsland to fill the place and draw big crowds.  I will also tell you that the DL discounts are not as good as what you will find at WDW.  We usually stay deluxe at WDW with a bounceback or a 30 or 40% discount code.  Even with the DL discount, it costs us the same to stay 4 nights at DLH as it does to stay 7 or 8 nights at a WDW deluxe resort.  DL always gives me sticker shock.  The problem is we have fallen too much in love with it to stay away!  We were going to take a one time trip to DL with DD mostly so she could see the Aladdin show as it is terrific and she was hugely into Aladdin at the time of her first trip there, and now we find ourselves alternating between WDW and DL .


----------



## 8lovesmickey

I agree -- it's amazing how quickly you will be hooked on the DLH.  I haven't been since the renovation (going next week!  Woo hoo!) but I have stayed several times before, plus twice in the Grand Californian and twice in Paradise Pier.  

I loved the luxury of the Grand, but as a Disney addict since my first trip in 1965 (I was in the stroller but I'm sure I was already addicted!) I prefer the DLH for its in-your-face Disney atmosphere.  If both were priced the same, it would be a harder decision.  But since the DLH is a little less expensive and every bit as wonderful, it was a no-brainer this time.

For me it is worth the splurge... and since you can see all of DLR in a lot less time than you need at WDW, you can come close to spending the same as WDW overall.  (Plus we live in Colorado now and can get to CA much cheaper than FL so that saves us hundreds.)

Also if you need a little money saver, it's a cheap cab ride to the closest grocery store... we always stock up on water, quick breakfast (cereal bars & bananas) and wine & beer.  That saves us at least the difference in a night or two of hotel prices between off-site and on-site.

Keep your eyes out for discounts - they've been coming rather randomly this past year.  

Good luck on your trip planning!!


----------



## limace

Maybe I missed it, but I was looking for the answer to a PP's question about which rooms have the fold out beds.  Do those have 2 queens as well? There will be 5 of us, so trying to make this work.


----------



## nicolispicoli

limace said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I was looking for the answer to a PP's question about which rooms have the fold out beds.  Do those have 2 queens as well? There will be 5 of us, so trying to make this work.



Yes, there is a 2 queen with pullout, that is the way their standard 2 queen comes. We always have 5 and we love the layout with the 2 queens and pull out. It works out perfectly for our family. The room is actually still pretty spacious and definitely big enough for us and our stuff as well as the pack and play next to the bed/window.


----------



## MouseFiend

nicolispicoli said:


> Yes, there is a 2 queen with pullout, that is the way their standard 2 queen comes. We always have 5 and we love the layout with the 2 queens and pull out. It works out perfectly for our family. The room is actually still pretty spacious and definitely big enough for us and our stuff as well as the pack and play next to the bed/window.



I had the same question too. Do all standard rooms have the two queen beds and the pull-out or do we have to request a special queen room?  We are a group of 4 and it's me, DH, my mom, and my brother. On paper, it might look like 2 beds would work for us since we are 4 adults. But I don't think my mom and brother want to share a bed  So I want to make sure I request the right room type.  Does anyone happen to have a picture with the pull-out made up? Thanks!!


----------



## Dona Momma

1.Are the concierge rooms in one tower or in all of the towers?  

2.Is there just one concierge lounge?  Isn't it in Adventure Tower?

3.  Can you request a certain tower when you have a concierge room and which tower is best?  I am thinking Adventure Tower if that is where the lounge is???

Please help with the questions.  We are newbies.:


----------



## kylie71

Looking forward to staying year in May of 2013, any new pics would be appreciated!!!   

Lori


----------



## TotalDreamer

It's looks awesome!!

Only problem for me is that I really like the location of paradise pier - we can usually see WoC very well from our room. 

I don't know which one I ent to stay at now.


----------



## kylie71

We are currently saving up to stay here in May 2013.... Have not stayed there since 2000.. cannot wait!

Lori


----------



## BunnieGene

Dona Momma said:


> 1.Are the concierge rooms in one tower or in all of the towers?
> 
> 2.Is there just one concierge lounge?  Isn't it in Adventure Tower?
> 
> 3.  Can you request a certain tower when you have a concierge room and which tower is best?  I am thinking Adventure Tower if that is where the lounge is???
> 
> Please help with the questions.  We are
> 
> 
> newbies.:



I'm pretty sure all of the concierge rooms are on the top 3 floors of the Adventure Tower... E-ticket lounge (concierge lounge) is on the 11th (top) floor... We are here now and loving it!!!


----------



## goofyfordisney

Hi,

What are the pool hours in August?  Anyone know?

TIA!


----------



## Disneyanajc

BunnieGene said:


> I'm pretty sure all of the concierge rooms are on the top 3 floors of the Adventure Tower... E-ticket lounge (concierge lounge) is on the 11th (top) floor... We are here now and loving it!!!



We have done concierge many times at the DLH, and we have been in all three towers with a concierge room. We love concierge, and the best tower is the Adventure Tower, but the last two times we did concierge, we were in the Wonder Tower now named the Frontier Tower.
jc


----------



## aliceindisneyland

Can anyone please confirm that the in-house life vests may be worn on the Monorail water slides at the DL Hotel pool?
Stayed at GCH last summer and we were pleasantly surprised to find out that kids were allowed to wear life vests/life jackets on the water slides.  Hoping that is true for DL Hotel this summer since DD 5 probably can't pass the swim test.
Thanks!


----------



## ktlm

aliceindisneyland said:


> Can anyone please confirm that the in-house life vests may be worn on the Monorail water slides at the DL Hotel pool?
> Stayed at GCH last summer and we were pleasantly surprised to find out that kids were allowed to wear life vests/life jackets on the water slides.  Hoping that is true for DL Hotel this summer since DD 5 probably can't pass the swim test.
> Thanks!



We were there the 1st week of June, and I saw several kids wearing the DLH provided life jackets down the water slide.  I don't know the official policy, but I know they definitely were allowing it the days we stayed there.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

ktlm said:


> We were there the 1st week of June, and I saw several kids wearing the DLH provided life jackets down the water slide.  I don't know the official policy, but I know they definitely were allowing it the days we stayed there.



Thanks!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

We are very interested in staying at DLH in early January (2nd through 6th).

Based on Mousesavers historical discounts, it looks 50/50 as to whether or not discounts will be available for those dates.

Currently, those dates are not available to book.  However, if I book a stay starting on December 31, 2012, it lets me book a stay through January 6th.   

Questions:

1.  If I book a stay from 12/31/2012 to 1/6/2013 and when the 2013 dates open up, drop the first two nights, will my rate change on the remaining nights?  It is currently exactly $300 per night for 1/2/2013 through 1/6/2013 based on the Disneyland website.   Is that a good rate?

2.  Would it be worth $25 extra per night to upgrade to a resort/pool view room?  What are the standard views?

3.  When will the 2013 dates be available for booking?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Subscribing


Jack


----------



## 8lovesmickey

goofyfordisney said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the pool hours in August?  Anyone know?
> 
> TIA!



We were there last week and they were 8 - 8, so that's probably close to what they will be all summer.

Also I noticed this trip that they provided swim diapers along with the life vests. 

The main pool actually seemed pretty large to me, and I thought the mini water park was genius - the side-by-side kiddie slide enabled parents to hold hands with the little ones on their first try.


----------



## silence

8lovesmickey said:


> We were there last week and they were 8 - 8, so that's probably close to what they will be all summer.
> 
> Also I noticed this trip that they provided swim diapers along with the life vests.
> 
> The main pool actually seemed pretty large to me, and I thought the mini water park was genius - the side-by-side kiddie slide enabled parents to hold hands with the little ones on their first try.



Really? The pools close at 8? or just the slides? That seems awfully early to me...bummer.  We arrive on Saturday and were hoping for dinner and some pool time.


----------



## Lady Elle

looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## tnd

Quick question for DLH experts: did they rename the towers? We stayed in the DLH in 2008 and stayed in the Dreams Tower. I loved the location and requested it when I booked for this year, but as I am reading the thread, I saw different names for the towers and just wondered what the Dreams Tower is now called. Thanks!


----------



## tlynk

Thank you for all the information. This thread has been very helpful. I stayed at the DLH years ago and was unimpressed. The hotel looks fantastic now. I can't wait to stay there!


----------



## Virgoinab

tnd said:


> Quick question for DLH experts: did they rename the towers? We stayed in the DLH in 2008 and stayed in the Dreams Tower. I loved the location and requested it when I booked for this year, but as I am reading the thread, I saw different names for the towers and just wondered what the Dreams Tower is now called. Thanks!



The Dreams tower is now called the Adventure tower
The Magic tower is now called the Fantasy tower
The Wonder tower is now called the Frontier tower (my personal fav)

We love the place now, and just came back on Monday from a 5 day stay, and as long as we can afford it, we will stay there.

Looking forward to Oct when I am back in the frontier tower


----------



## Daisybelle

Virgoinab said:
			
		

> The Dreams tower is now called the Adventure tower
> The Magic tower is now called the Fantasy tower
> The Wonder tower is now called the Frontier tower (my personal fav)
> 
> We love the place now, and just came back on Monday from a 5 day stay, and as long as we can afford it, we will stay there.
> 
> Looking forward to Oct when I am back in the frontier tower



What makes you prefer the Frontier tower?


----------



## Virgoinab

Daisybelle said:


> What makes you prefer the Frontier tower?



I prefer the location, I find it to be less busy, and it is nice and close to trader sam's and the fireplace.  which is a really nice place to sit in the evening and relax.  

As well I have stayed in all three tower's and find the rooms just a little bigger for some reason, and the walls a little more soundproof.  Now that could be my imagination, however when we stayed in the Fantasy tower last week, I could hear neighours on one side, and above.  Not over the top loud, but loud enough, I have never heard anything while staying in the frontier tower.

Plus, since we often stay in the two bedroom suite, we get a balcony, so that is a plus


----------



## katejc

Just wondering if concierge level is worth it ...what amenities are offered? Thinking about it for our December trip; that is, if we can get a better-than-the-current rate...


----------



## jonahsmommy

This is my first post, so excited to join!! We leave in 8 days and we can't wait!!! It will be our first time staying at DLH 
We have always stayed off site but this time I want it to be special, we are taking my MIL who is 70 and I want it to be amazing for her!!
I booked a 2 room/ 2 bathroom suite and I want to be able to have a balcony and see the fireworks. So what tower do I request? A corner suite? Thanks so much for this great thread!!


----------



## cocofifi

Does anyone have an educated guess as to whether or not a discount will be offered in October for the Disneyland Hotel? Also, what time of year do they usually come out with the room discount offers for fall. Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## nicolispicoli

cocofifi said:


> Does anyone have an educated guess as to whether or not a discount will be offered in October for the Disneyland Hotel? Also, what time of year do they usually come out with the room discount offers for fall. Thanks so much for the input!



Hard to say with all the Carsland hype. If something comes out, it will probably be in August. I'm also keeping an eye out for our trip in October. I've booked a room only reservation at DLH for something crazy like $1500 for 4 nights (with an AP discount). Last year same time I paid $209/night post remodel. So here's hoping I get something a little better than that. Better to book if you want to stay there, you can always call and have the price adjusted.


----------



## Virgoinab

jonahsmommy said:


> This is my first post, so excited to join!! We leave in 8 days and we can't wait!!! It will be our first time staying at DLH
> We have always stayed off site but this time I want it to be special, we are taking my MIL who is 70 and I want it to be amazing for her!!
> I booked a 2 room/ 2 bathroom suite and I want to be able to have a balcony and see the fireworks. So what tower do I request? A corner suite? Thanks so much for this great thread!!



Call and request that you be placed in the Frontier tower, that is the only tower still left with balconys.  And the two room suites are the one's at the ends.

We had a three room sutie at chirstmass with two balconys, loved it, and had a great view of the fireworks on the nights they could have them.  (winds played havoc at christmas)

Call today and make your request, as they assign rooms 5 days out from your arrival date.

Now, they will tell you that they cannot 100% make sure you get your request but they do try.

Have fun, the hotel is amazing and the suites, no matter really what tower you are in, are fantastic.


----------



## cocofifi

nicolispicoli said:


> Hard to say with all the Carsland hype. If something comes out, it will probably be in August. I'm also keeping an eye out for our trip in October. I've booked a room only reservation at DLH for something crazy like $1500 for 4 nights (with an AP discount). Last year same time I paid $209/night post remodel. So here's hoping I get something a little better than that. Better to book if you want to stay there, you can always call and have the price adjusted.



Thanks for the info. Let's keep our fingers crossed for October!


----------



## Purple Opal

jonahsmommy said:


> This is my first post, so excited to join!! We leave in 8 days and we can't wait!!! It will be our first time staying at DLH
> We have always stayed off site but this time I want it to be special, we are taking my MIL who is 70 and I want it to be amazing for her!!
> I booked a 2 room/ 2 bathroom suite and I want to be able to have a balcony and see the fireworks. So what tower do I request? A corner suite? Thanks so much for this great thread!!



So excited for you JonahsMommy!  I hope that you will share some of your room and hotel photos with us from your trip!  (If you do, I will feature them in the Room Reviews section on Page 1.)  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## tnd

Thank you for your help!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Purple Opal said:


> Hey aristocat65 - very cool you had one of the few rooms with a balcony. If you have any photos and / or the room number, please let me know and I'll add it to the Room Reviews section. Thanks!


 

I was told by a CM yesterday there are no balaconies in the adventure tower(standard rooms_2 queens with day bed) with a upgraded view!

True?

Jack


----------



## Virgoinab

blackjackdelta said:


> I was told by a CM yesterday there are no balaconies in the adventure tower(standard rooms_2 queens with day bed) with a upgraded view!
> 
> True?
> 
> Jack



True Jack

The only tower with balcony's is the Frontier tower, and only for the suites for the most part, according to the CM's at the front desk that checked us into our three bedroom suite last christmas.

Now the second bedroom/room in the suite, can be used as a premium single room ,but generaly they are used as the second bedroom since there is a small hallway that connects the rooms.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Virgoinab said:


> True Jack
> 
> The only tower with balcony's is the Frontier tower, and only for the suites for the most part, according to the CM's at the front desk that checked us into our three bedroom suite last christmas.
> 
> Now the second bedroom/room in the suite, can be used as a premium single room ,but generaly they are used as the second bedroom since there is a small hallway that connects the rooms.


 

Looks like it will have to do, thanks.

Jack


----------



## bhyer

Can anyone tell me how tipping is usually done for the housekeeping staff at the hotel?  Do you leave a tip every morning (and if so how much) or do you just tip the last day you are at the hotel (and if so how much)?


----------



## jonahsmommy

Thank you for your replies. SOOOOO excited!!!!!! I called and made my request and was told that only the Frontier tower had balcony's, thanks so much for the helpful advice. I was also told that the Frontier tower is the tallest tower, 14 floors and the other 2 towers have 11 floors so I hope we get on the 12th floor or higher so we can see the fireworks. 
6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will post pictures (if I can figure out how to do from my iphone) and I will do a trip report.


----------



## hjgaus

MouseFiend said:


> I had the same question too. Do all standard rooms have the two queen beds and the pull-out or do we have to request a special queen room?  We are a group of 4 and it's me, DH, my mom, and my brother. On paper, it might look like 2 beds would work for us since we are 4 adults. But I don't think my mom and brother want to share a bed  So I want to make sure I request the right room type.  Does anyone happen to have a picture with the pull-out made up? Thanks!!



We just stayed at the Paradise Pier (1 night only) but concierge level. I requested standard non view concierge which should have been 2 queens with the futone like sofa bed but they bumped us up to the mini looking suite (5th floor room 522) This room faces the VERY FRONT of the hotel with the street view of people crossing to the Grand California Hotel & all of the back sides of the CA park. However this was just FINE for the 4 us cuz we were interested to see the fireworks show @ DL instead. The room had 2 full baths (1 stand alone shower with glass door & nice tile work and other tub/shower with same tile work & 2 sinks!) Lots of space in that bathroom!  The bedroom had 2 queens and the living/dining room had a L - Shape couch with pull out mattress. (6 ft teenage son didn't want to pull out mattress so he slept on long side of couch.) My other teenager slept on 1 of the queen beds while my hubby & I had the other. We LOVED THIS ROOM!! Last 4th of July we were at the DL Hotel with a standard NO VIEW 2 queen bed in Frontier Building & brought our queen size air mattress with us.  SO this mini type suite @ the Paradise Pier was like heaven to us!!  Although now thinking about it - My hubby & I could have taken the living room couch while the boys in their own bed in bedroom but we didn't want deny ourselves the cozy bed!! LOL


----------



## Virgoinab

jonahsmommy said:


> Thank you for your replies. SOOOOO excited!!!!!! I called and made my request and was told that only the Frontier tower had balcony's, thanks so much for the helpful advice. I was also told that the Frontier tower is the tallest tower, 14 floors and the other 2 towers have 11 floors so I hope we get on the 12th floor or higher so we can see the fireworks.
> 6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will post pictures (if I can figure out how to do from my iphone) and I will do a trip report.



As long as your are above the 6th floor you will see the fireworks if you are on the DTD side.

The way the tower's are situated, the adventure tower does not block the view from the fontier tower at all.

You just need to be on the DTD side.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

We have adjoining Frontier Tower Pool view rooms (requested of course) for our upcoming trip. I'm confused about the balcony talk on here. Is there a chance we will have a balcony or is that for the suites only?

Will we regret being that far from the monorail and DTD? Or is it not that far? Would the Adventure Tower be better because of how much closer it is? 

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> We have adjoining Frontier Tower Pool view rooms (requested of course) for our upcoming trip. I'm confused about the balcony talk on here. Is there a chance we will have a balcony or is that for the suites only?
> 
> Will we regret being that far from the monorail and DTD? Or is it not that far? Would the Adventure Tower be better because of how much closer it is?
> 
> Thanks!



The only remaining balconies are on the corner rooms.

Adventure Tower is is about 2 minutes closer.  It's better but not in a huge way.


----------



## Virgoinab

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> We have adjoining Frontier Tower Pool view rooms (requested of course) for our upcoming trip. I'm confused about the balcony talk on here. Is there a chance we will have a balcony or is that for the suites only?
> 
> Will we regret being that far from the monorail and DTD? Or is it not that far? Would the Adventure Tower be better because of how much closer it is?
> 
> Thanks!



The Balconys are for the suites, so unless they upgrade you, you will not have a balcony.

The walk to the monorail from the frontier tower, compared from the adventure tower is like about 3 min more.  

I have a disability that can make walking at times very difficult, so for me to say that the distance is really that minor, means it is that minor that even for me, I request the frontier tower when we stay there 

Last Christmas when we got married there, my husband was very concerned about distance for me, so he walked it and timed it, from the lobby doors of the adventure tower, then from the lobby doors of the frontier tower, 3 min longer was the time it took for the frontier tower.

I have never understood the comments about how much closer the adventure tower is to the monorail, it is not that much closer, unless other's consider 3 min more walking such a determent that they cannot handle it?    Maybe for some it is, but from someone who is disabled, it is not that much further.

The frontier tower is very nice, and the entrance is very relaxing after a long day at the parks, it is close to trader sam bar, which I hope you try out as well.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Just to be sure I'm clear on the firework views -- Both Frontier and Adventure towers have some rooms with firework views?

Has anyone had any luck getting upgraded from a standard room?  If so, what time did you check in and what time of year was it?


----------



## BriannaRuth

If I want to avoid a room with a bad view (rather than trying to get a great view since I'm booked in a standard room), which tower would work best?  Mainly I'd like to avoid a view of the parking lot.


----------



## kindakrazy2

BriannaRuth said:


> If I want to avoid a room with a bad view (rather than trying to get a great view since I'm booked in a standard room), which tower would work best?  Mainly I'd like to avoid a view of the parking lot.



I'd like to know too!  I'm not looking for anything wonderful - just not the parking lot.  I got that special view last time I stayed there and I'm just looking for a different bad view!  lol!


----------



## skiingfast

BriannaRuth said:


> Just to be sure I'm clear on the firework views -- Both Frontier and Adventure towers have some rooms with firework views?
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting upgraded from a standard room?  If so, what time did you check in and what time of year was it?



Some rooms have firework views.  Only some.  The fireworks are best viewed from the Fantasy and Adventure Towers.

Upgrades take luck and empty rooms like they have more of in the offseason.  It's nothing you should count on.  You shouldn't count on getting the tower of your choice either, but the standard Fantasy Tower standard rooms look north at the parking lot and the fireworks are to the north east.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Virgoinab said:


> The Balconys are for the suites, so unless they upgrade you, you will not have a balcony.
> 
> The walk to the monorail from the frontier tower, compared from the adventure tower is like about 3 min more.
> 
> I have a disability that can make walking at times very difficult, so for me to say that the distance is really that minor, means it is that minor that even for me, I request the frontier tower when we stay there
> 
> Last Christmas when we got married there, my husband was very concerned about distance for me, so he walked it and timed it, from the lobby doors of the adventure tower, then from the lobby doors of the frontier tower, 3 min longer was the time it took for the frontier tower.
> 
> I have never understood the comments about how much closer the adventure tower is to the monorail, it is not that much closer, unless other's consider 3 min more walking such a determent that they cannot handle it?    Maybe for some it is, but from someone who is disabled, it is not that much further.
> 
> The frontier tower is very nice, and the entrance is very relaxing after a long day at the parks, it is close to trader sam bar, which I hope you try out as well.
> 
> Hope you have a great time.



This is all great info..thank you! My parents are traveling with us and my dad has some walking issues, so the closer the better but this will be fine. I hope we get a good view but I'm just happy to be staying there. 

I so plan on checking out Trader Sams, with and without the kids


----------



## mika911

I booked a room for 5 guests. 

Is the 5 guest stigma going to relegate me to a particular tower (to accommodate 5), or is any tower still possible?

I booked a "view," but not an upper view/premium.


----------



## Virgoinab

mika911 said:


> I booked a room for 5 guests.
> 
> Is the 5 guest stigma going to relegate me to a particular tower (to accommodate 5), or is any tower still possible?
> 
> I booked a "view," but not an upper view/premium.



The rooms with the two queen beds and a day bed are in any of the towers, any of three have those rooms.


----------



## foxykendra

I just searched for actual *room reviews* earlier in this thread but couldn't find any 

Could someone steer me in the right direction if what I'm looking for is right under my nose? 

We requested 2 adjoining rooms and would like to stay on a high floor and be able to watch the fireworks.

Thanks


----------



## TwingleMum

Can we get a frig and micro for our room???


----------



## 8lovesmickey

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> Can we get a frig and micro for our room???



I believe all the rooms have fridges now for no additional charge.   I have no idea about microwaves...


----------



## blackjackdelta

TwingleMum said:


> Can we get a frig and micro for our room???


 
No microwaves.

Jack


----------



## TwingleMum

blackjackdelta said:


> No microwaves.
> 
> Jack





8lovesmickey said:


> I believe all the rooms have fridges now for no additional charge.   I have no idea about microwaves...



Thanks my youngest twin is Autistic and its easier to have a micro for him because he can have food issues.


----------



## ethandeansmom

Hello,

First time posting - so my apologies in advance if I do anything wrong...We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel from Aug 4-7. Since we have Deluxe APs we can not go to the parks on Saturday. So I figured we would hang out at the pool. Does anyone know how crowded the pool gets on Saturdays? Will we be able to get chairs or should I just get a cabana? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skiingfast

It doesn't matter thants it's Saturday, it matters more that it's Summer.  If it's hot out the pool will be more crowded.  Also because people are there on Summer vacations the pool will get a lot of use.  

It will be crowded between lunch and 5pm.  Go there in the morning or evening it should be fine.  Maybe use the midday to tour Downtown Disney, or walk through the Grand Californian Hotel.


Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## blackjackdelta

ethandeansmom said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting - so my apologies in advance if I do anything wrong...We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel from Aug 4-7. Since we have Deluxe APs we can not go to the parks on Saturday. So I figured we would hang out at the pool. Does anyone know how crowded the pool gets on Saturdays? Will we be able to get chairs or should I just get a cabana?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Welcome to the disboards. The pools are always packed, early morning or later in the evening is best. They are many chair hogs who leave their towels and try to come back later, you notice this, just let the life guard know, they will pull the towel and deal with the people who are entitled.
Summer is just that and everything is busy or least it has been year after year after in August when we go.  Have a great trip.

Jack


----------



## 8lovesmickey

The pools were crowded every day we were there.  I also have to mention something that REALLY bugged me at the DLH pool.  A man got to the pool early and "saved" no fewer than 8 chairs in a row in front of us.  We watched him tell family after family that the chairs were "reserved" for his family.  He even told several of them that his family was at church but "coming soon.". 

We watched this for almost two hours until his family finally came.  Apparently their church lasted until 3:00 on Sunday...  Of course when they got there the three kids dropped their stuff and hit the pool-they didn't even need chairs at all.  Am I overreacting?  Or was that as rude as it seemed to me?  I guess I get saving one or two chairs or even four or five if it's for ten minutes.  But to deny so many guests a place to sit for two hours so the chairs can be empty?   Didn't seem like the Disney spirit to me!


----------



## ethandeansmom

Thanks so much for your quick responses! Looks like I will look into renting a cabana. If anyone has had any experiences with it good or bad I'd love to hear about it. Thanks and have a good weekend


----------



## PrincessMira

ethandeansmom said:


> Thanks so much for your quick responses! Looks like I will look into renting a cabana. If anyone has had any experiences with it good or bad I'd love to hear about it. Thanks and have a good weekend



I've love to know too.  We have one reserved for our trip in a week.  Timing is going by soooo slowly.


----------



## Circusgirl

ethandeansmom said:


> Thanks so much for your quick responses! Looks like I will look into renting a cabana. If anyone has had any experiences with it good or bad I'd love to hear about it. Thanks and have a good weekend



I rented one at the Grand Californian for a little celebration for a friend who was about to be married at a small ceremony out of town.  It was a pool party bachelorette party and we had a fantastic time.  The cast members were lovely and attentive.  When we told one of them how much we liked the towel animals that were waiting in the cabana for us, he stayed for a while and showed us how to make them, and then made a few more.  It was nice to have a sheltered spot as it was a very hot day.  The amenities were lovely.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Sorry if this has already been asked in this thread.   

There is another thread discussing rooms for 5 and the focus was on the GCH.  Someone stated that many rooms for 5 that hotel have bunk beds and a trundle bed and some even give the fifth person a sleeping bag. 

For the DLH, do all the rooms that sleep 5 have two queen beds and a day bed?   I have two big teens and a tween.  They are okay sharing a queen and having a day bed, but a trundle or sleeping bag would not be okay.  

TIA!


----------



## Virgoinab

KSDisneyDad said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked in this thread.
> 
> There is another thread discussing rooms for 5 and the focus was on the GCH.  Someone stated that many rooms for 5 that hotel have bunk beds and a trundle bed and some even give the fifth person a sleeping bag.
> 
> For the DLH, do all the rooms that sleep 5 have two queen beds and a day bed?   I have two big teens and a tween.  They are okay sharing a queen and having a day bed, but a trundle or sleeping bag would not be okay.
> 
> TIA!



The DLH does not use the trundle beds, or bunk beds.  For a room with 5 you get two queens and day bed.


The rooms are a nice size, we just had the queen day bed rm at the beginning of July.

Have a great time!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Virgoinab said:


> The DLH does not use the trundle beds, or bunk beds.  For a room with 5 you get two queens and day bed.
> 
> 
> The rooms are a nice size, we just had the queen day bed rm at the beginning of July.
> 
> Have a great time!



Thanks!  We are looking forward to our first trip on-site at DLR.


----------



## Virgoinab

ethandeansmom said:


> Thanks so much for your quick responses! Looks like I will look into renting a cabana. If anyone has had any experiences with it good or bad I'd love to hear about it. Thanks and have a good weekend



We rented a Cabana at the beginning of July, loved it.

The service was great, the ability to sit inside and have a little privacy was really nice.  My Mom loved that she could lay out on couch and watch TV  

The pools were full, but not over crowded.


----------



## PrincessIM

Does anyone know what the cost of a cabana is?


----------



## Virgoinab

PrincessIM said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of a cabana is?



It was $100.00 for us to rent it from 12:00 to 6:00 pm


----------



## BayGirl22

2 Questions:

Are the cabana's near the kiddie pool and monorail slides?  I recall from a picture that they are near another pool, not in view of the kiddie pool?

Do the King rooms all have the twin fold out sofa?  Or is it a sofa bed.  I'm hoping we can get a King for me & DH and have our 3 year old sleep on the fold out.  We'll also have a crib for the baby, and seems like a King room would have more floor space than 2 queens.


----------



## Virgoinab

BayGirl22 said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> Are the cabana's near the kiddie pool and monorail slides?  I recall from a picture that they are near another pool, not in view of the kiddie pool?
> 
> Do the King rooms all have the twin fold out sofa?  Or is it a sofa bed.  I'm hoping we can get a King for me & DH and have our 3 year old sleep on the fold out.  We'll also have a crib for the baby, and seems like a King room would have more floor space than 2 queens.



There are three Cabana's near the monorail slide pool, the rest are down by the e ticket pool.

As for the rooms, every king we have had, has had a sofa bed and or day bed in it.


----------



## tallpkb

Subscribe


----------



## 8lovesmickey

BayGirl22 said:
			
		

> 2 Questions:
> 
> Are the cabana's near the kiddie pool and monorail slides?  I recall from a picture that they are near another pool, not in view of the kiddie pool?.



I can answer this one.  The cabanas are on the opposite side of the kiddie pool and slides.  You would not be able to see your kids from any cabana if they wanted to swim there.

The cabanas are around the main pool.   Next to the main pool is a smaller pool, and next to that is the zero entry kiddie pool with fountains and several slides for kids of all ages and sizes.  There are chairs around the kiddie pool but no cabanas.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## juliebug1997

8lovesmickey said:


> I can answer this one.  The cabanas are on the opposite side of the kiddie pool and slides.  You would not be able to see your kids from any cabana if they wanted to swim there.
> 
> The cabanas are around the main pool.   Next to the main pool is a smaller pool, and next to that is the zero entry kiddie pool with fountains and several slides for kids of all ages and sizes.  There are chairs around the kiddie pool but no cabanas.
> 
> Hope that helps a little



Do you have to be a guest at the DLH to rent one of the cabanas?  At WDW, I can rent a cabana at the Poly but I don't have to be a guest there.  We are thinking about staying at Paradise Pier.  Thanks!


----------



## Purple Opal

Virgoinab said:


> We rented a Cabana at the beginning of July, loved it.
> 
> The service was great, the ability to sit inside and have a little privacy was really nice.  My Mom loved that she could lay out on couch and watch TV
> 
> The pools were full, but not over crowded.



Hi Virgoinab, that is great!  Did you happen to take any photos when you rented the cabana, and if so, are there any you could post in this thread?  I'd love to add them to the front page...


----------



## Purple Opal

foxykendra said:


> I just searched for actual *room reviews* earlier in this thread but couldn't find any
> 
> Could someone steer me in the right direction if what I'm looking for is right under my nose?
> 
> We requested 2 adjoining rooms and would like to stay on a high floor and be able to watch the fireworks.
> 
> Thanks



Hi FoxyKendra,

Thanks for this question - as of right now we do not have any room reviews because no one has posted any.  I just started this thread earlier this year and have made requests (in the thread) for folks staying at the DLH to leave photos and room reviews here when they return from their trips.  For the most part, no one has taken me up on it - YET - but I'm still hopeful!!  

Have fun on your trip and please feel free to post a room review and photos upon your return!


----------



## Virgoinab

Purple Opal said:


> Hi Virgoinab, that is great!  Did you happen to take any photos when you rented the cabana, and if so, are there any you could post in this thread?  I'd love to add them to the front page...



Sorry Opal, not this time but we are going back in oct and plan to rent another one, so I will endevour to take some for the thread.

I can you that when you rent a cabana you get a really nice fruit platter, plus in the fridge is water, and juices, and pop that are included.  Extra food and adult drinks there is a charge, but again, really nice cabana with a tv, phone, comfortable furnature etc.

Also thinking of maybe surpirsing hubby with at two night stay in the fairytale suite, and will try and get some photo's for that one.

I am still amazed that of the 500 or so photos that we took during our wedding there last chirstmas, that we took no pictures of our three bedroom suite in the frontier tower!  Can you imagine?


----------



## Virgoinab

8lovesmickey said:


> I can answer this one.  The cabanas are on the opposite side of the kiddie pool and slides.  You would not be able to see your kids from any cabana if they wanted to swim there.
> 
> The cabanas are around the main pool.   Next to the main pool is a smaller pool, and next to that is the zero entry kiddie pool with fountains and several slides for kids of all ages and sizes.  There are chairs around the kiddie pool but no cabanas.
> 
> Hope that helps a little



While the three cabana's that are on monorail level of the pool complex do not directly face the monorail sildes, they are right beside it, so you are not having to go up the stairs to use the slides from the other levels where the two other pools are, which do have the majority of the cabana's.

Our cabana was the last one/ or first one depending on how you look at it, on that level.  Right next to the gate that takes you right to trader sams.

To reach the zero entry pool with the slides in it was about 15 ft from the front of our cabana, my mother loved it since she could go and cool her feet without having to go down the stairs to go into the other two pools.


----------



## Purple Opal

Virgoinab said:


> Sorry Opal, not this time but we are going back in oct and plan to rent another one, so I will endevour to take some for the thread.
> 
> I can you that when you rent a cabana you get a really nice fruit platter, plus in the fridge is water, and juices, and pop that are included.  Extra food and adult drinks there is a charge, but again, really nice cabana with a tv, phone, comfortable furnature etc.



Thanks!  I will add this info to the thread when I do updates.



Virgoinab said:


> Also thinking of maybe surpirsing hubby with at two night stay in the fairytale suite, and will try and get some photo's for that one.



That would be awesome!!  All we have to date are the publicity stills released by Disney.  Would love to get some more.



Virgoinab said:


> I am still amazed that of the 500 or so photos that we took during our wedding there last chirstmas, that we took no pictures of our three bedroom suite in the frontier tower!  Can you imagine?



Yes I can imagine   I think during your wedding you probably had a lot of other things that take priority over getting photos for a blog!!


----------



## PrincessIM

Anyone have a photo of the cabanas?  Do you book these directly with the hotel? How many people fit into one.


----------



## Virgoinab

PrincessIM said:


> Anyone have a photo of the cabanas?  Do you book these directly with the hotel? How many people fit into one.



Sorry no photo * I will get one in Oct  *

We booked ours at the front desk in the Fantasy tower, just to the right is a guest services counter.

I would say for it to be comfortable, between the inside, and the two lounger's you have just outside, about 5 adults could spend a relaxing time there by switching up seats, and of course not everyone will be there at the same if you are swimming.

They are not massive, but not tiny either.  A family of four would have more then enough space.

The day we were there, in the next cabana they where celebrating a birthday, and had close to 8 ppl, it looked a little crowded to me.


----------



## smiley_face2

Just checked in this am, it is full house here!! I made my family stop @ the door so I could take pics of our room while it was still pristine, will post asap when we get home  we are in Fantasy up on 6th floor overlooking the pools & i sure like the sound of the cabana rental for tomorrow afternoon! Seems like a very reasonable price! Nap times almost over time to get ready for Goofy's then early bed so we can get into carsland early tomorrow! Ate at Trader Sams while waiting for our room to b ready very good food & first time I've had an alcohol drink b4 noon! But we had to see the volcanos erupt & the ship sink!!


----------



## Purple Opal

smiley_face2 said:


> Just checked in this am, it is full house here!! I made my family stop @ the door so I could take pics of our room while it was still pristine, will post asap when we get home  we are in Fantasy up on 6th floor overlooking the pools & i sure like the sound of the cabana rental for tomorrow afternoon! Seems like a very reasonable price! Nap times almost over time to get ready for Goofy's then early bed so we can get into carsland early tomorrow! Ate at Trader Sams while waiting for our room to b ready very good food & first time I've had an alcohol drink b4 noon! But we had to see the volcanos erupt & the ship sink!!



Thanks Smiley Face!  How exciting for you guys!    Have a great trip, and looking forward to seeing your photos when you return!


----------



## kindakrazy2

smiley_face2 said:


> Ate at Trader Sams while waiting for our room to b ready very good food & first time I've had an alcohol drink b4 noon! But we had to see the volcanos erupt & the ship sink!!




I've heard about this but heard it was only certain drinks that made these things happen.....so....what did you drink?  lol!  

But seriously, I do want to know!


----------



## guynhawaii

Aloha,

Of the six Cabanas (three by the Main Pool and three by the Slides), which location is considered best and why?  My family of four (10 and 11 year old children included) will be spending a day relaxing at DLH before hitting the Parks.  Cabana sounds sweet.  Appreciate y'alls advice and recommendations.


----------



## BayGirl22

I made a reservation for a Cabana for the thursday after Labor Day.  The time choices were 9:30 to 2 or 2:30 to 6:30.  She said the slides open at 10am.  (Park hours are 10am-8pm starting that week)  The cost was $110 for a half day or $180 for the full day.  

I wanted to be near the monorail slides, she said 1-3 are in that area.  We got #1.  

We're doing the morning since I don't think we'd stay as late as 6:30.  Not sure if it will be super crowded then, but we love the luxury of being able to relax in the cabana with the kids.  Apparently they will bring over a pack n play so the baby can sleep in there too.


----------



## bumbershoot

revwog1974 said:


> I'm going to Disneyland in October with my DD6.  Right now we're booked at the BWPPI but I admit I would feel safer if we could stay on site.  Maybe that's silly since BWPPI is right across the street.



I've stayed at DLH (pre-renovation but that makes no difference for this particular topic) and just the other week at BWPPI.  DLH is a hotel, with inside corridors.  So people walking by are almost certainly fellow guests.  BWPPI is a motel, with cars parked immediately outside, and it's possible that people walking by aren't guests.

If I went with pure safety, or rather FEELINGS of safety, I could see that DLH would feel a little less nervous-making that BWPPI.  We (my 8 year old and I) were at the very very very end of the building, so while we had almost no one walking by our room, if there were a problem with someone, say, rattling a doorknob, it would have taken some time for an employee to get to us!  

On the other hand your bed isn't right next to the window/door, or at least it wasn't for us.  Since it's a little mini suite, you've got your living area right there.  Makes it a tad bit less nervous-making.

But as for walking to the parks, there was no worry at all.  It is SO close, and that area of Harbor is always SO busy.  I've walked Harbor early in the morning and I've walked through DTD early in the morning, and I think there are more Disneyland-goers on Harbor that early!  

I would go with your budget, and not let worries about that sort of thing make your decision.  



aliceindisneyland said:


> Stayed at GCH last summer and we were pleasantly surprised to find out that kids were allowed to wear life vests/life jackets on the water slides.





ktlm said:


> We were there the 1st week of June, and I saw several kids wearing the DLH provided life jackets down the water slide.



I find both of those statements incredibly interesting!  It isn't been an issue for us for awhile since DS is tall now and a good swimmer, but when it WAS an issue, he couldn't even go on the GCH's slide, and I definitely remember that they had signs prohibiting life jackets on slides.

So either they've changed it or I have a horrible memory!  




Purple Opal said:


> Additionally, The Disneyland Resort hotels recently changed the way they charge for the resort fees. It is now a flat fee of $15 / day and it covers parking, use of the fitness center and daily Internet charges.



Didn't that change to simply a *parking* fee now?  The rest of the things are just included, and you only pay that 15+ tax if you have a car?  Or have I been mis-reading horribly?  (but PPH didn't charge us anything resort fee-ish last Feb when we didn't have a car)


----------



## DizMe

bumbershoot said:


> Didn't that change to simply a *parking* fee now?  The rest of the things are just included, and you only pay that 15+ tax if you have a car?  Or have I been mis-reading horribly?  (but PPH didn't charge us anything resort fee-ish last Feb when we didn't have a car)



You are correct!  It's now a parking fee, which you don't have to pay if you don't have a car.  All of the other amenities are included with your room rate.


----------



## smiley_face2

Well here are our pictures, we did not end up renting a cabana, did not want to commit a whole half a day to staying at the pool. What we did was head over to the park for early entry, then back to the hotel for a swim and lounge by the pool, then while grandson went for his nap we took turns going up with him while the others stayed by the pool for a bit longer, then got ready for going out to dinner. I would stay at the Disneyland Hotel every time if we could, I just wish we could afford to stay there for a whole 2 weeks at a time! We did like the Park Vue Inn though, and staying at the Disneyland Hotel for the last 4 nights was a perfect way to end out time at the park. 
So annoyed I forgot to take a picture of the menu they bring you by the pool. the drinks are different than what is offered in Trader Sam's. 
This is a banana cabana which was soooooo yummy, and I can't remember what hubby's was. we also tried the mai tai (wow was it strong!! big nap after that one) and the equivilant of a blue hawaiian. had the banana cabana more than once 





Jacob having chicken nuggets by the pool  came with potatoe chips and grapes which were both really good! him and his mommy had the fruit smoothy type drinks, one tastes like a yummy orange creamsicle and the other is like raspberries and cream, sooooo good! 





the view of the slides from where we chose to sit every time. 





view of the pools from our room which was on the 6th floor.


----------



## smiley_face2

different views of our room, and around the grounds, and the front of the hotel. Because we were moving from the PVI we checked in quite early and the room that was available was a handicap accessible room which was fine with us, it was extremely spacious, but had only a chair instead of small sofa and the sink was quite far back in the counter in the bathroom. but the bathroom was huge!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Loved hearing about the drinks!  Great photos!


----------



## ArchOwl

Stayed at the DLH from 7/29-8/2.  Had a lovely stay, although I think the Grand is our favorite.  

The Extra Magic Hour was so great!  I am so glad we decided to stay on site this time.  

Including some of the check in materials which list some of the events that are available at the DLH.  On our check in day, they were showing Ratatouille on the Magic Kingdom Lawn, which our check in CM said was a new thing they were doing.  It is called "A Magical Nights at the Movies".  We didn't go, but she did say we were welcome to bring drinks and enjoy.  

You can see this new event description at the bottom of the calendar of events here:






[/IMG]

You can also see on the above photo that they still list the Extra Magic Hour as only going through September 13, so they will need to update that!  

I also have a picture of the events they had available when we were there, I thought this might help someone in their planning if they were interested.





[/IMG]

And some more information for those who like to plan:





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## smiley_face2

Trader Sam's tiki bar, we had the pupu platter, fish tacos, cheeseburger and yam fries. the drinks that made the volcano erupt were the krakatoa punch, and I think the uh-oa! to make it rain and the ship sinks in the bottle which in an AMAZING effect!! is the shipwreck on the rocks, which I didn't like but hubby did. again grandson and mommy had a skipper sipper with no alcohol and was very good!


----------



## nana50

Wow, those are the best pictures I've seen. Nice and big for old eyes. I'll be there in Sept.


----------



## bumbershoot

Those are fabulous pictures, smiley.  Thank you!


----------



## Mel522

I have a quick question about the Toiletries at DLH.  My family and expecially myself all have Excema, is the soap/body wash good quality?  I want to take as little as possible, and just want to see if I can get away with not taking as many toiletries.  Has anyone with Excema had any experience with the soap/body wash in particular?


I've heard it's h2o, and went to their site http://www.h2oplus.com/category/bath+and+body/disney+resort+amenities.do?nType=2. Is this the exact same stuff at DLH?


----------



## smiley_face2

Mel522 said:


> I have a quick question about the Toiletries at DLH.  My family and expecially myself all have Excema, is the soap/body wash good quality?  I want to take as little as possible, and just want to see if I can get away with not taking as many toiletries.  Has anyone with Excema had any experience with the soap/body wash in particular?
> 
> 
> I've heard it's h2o, and went to their site http://www.h2oplus.com/category/bath+and+body/disney+resort+amenities.do?nType=2. Is this the exact same stuff at DLH?



when I have a flare up of my exzema it is extreme, and unfortunately I had a flare up at the start of our trip. I am now using the H2O products I hoarded during our stay!! don't know if it's that or coincidence but my skin is clearing right up! I was so happy, housekeeping put 2 of everything in our room every day!! maybe because they could see we were using them? the face soap is soooo nice and I plan on finding a place to get it here. Dear daughter works in the spa industry so I am going to ask her if she can get it through the place she works. I'm sure you will be very happy with it, maybe just bring little bottles of your normal stuff just in case.
here you go, went and took a close up pic of them so you can see exactly which ones they are. Quite a strong grapefruit smell to them, but very refreshing! OOPS I see I forgot to put the body lotion in there! there is also one of those, same type.


----------



## Laundress

I see in the recent room photos that there is not a fold out couch in your room.
Is that right? Was it because it was HC?  Do the new rooms not have them?


----------



## smiley_face2

Laundress said:


> I see in the recent room photos that there is not a fold out couch in your room.
> Is that right? Was it because it was HC?  Do the new rooms not have them?



I am pretty sure that is why we did not have one, as I have seen recent pictures of the rooms with the small sofa in them


----------



## kindakrazy2

> the drinks that made the volcano erupt were the krakatoa punch, and I think the uh-oa! to make it rain and the ship sinks in the bottle which in an AMAZING effect!! is the shipwreck on the rocks, which I didn't like but hubby did.




Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## dana278

Nevermind!


----------



## ArchOwl

dana278 said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> I have another question that I was hoping someone could help me with. I was reminded of it when I saw the photo above where it explains parking, and how your room key is your parking permit.
> 
> I'll be visiting the DLH with my mom in September. I made the room reservation for 2 people, and we'll be self parking one car. However, my brother lives in the area, and since we're allowed 2 cars for that $15 charge I was going to have him park in the hotel lot when he comes to meet up with us each day. When I check in, will it be a problem getting a third key for him? I can't imagine that it would, because I'm playing around with pricing online and prices are the same whether you choose 2 or 3 adults, so I'm sure it'll be fine. And will he be able to get INTO the lot to meet us for the first time (so I can then give him the key) or will I need to figure out how to meet up with him somewhere else first?
> 
> Oh and don't worry, I'm not trying to rip DL off and get out of paying for his parking. He works there so he can park for free anyways. LOL I just thought it'd be better for him to be able to meet us in the hotel or at our room instead of somewhere outside at the park.
> 
> Thank you!



I can answer this because we did something like this when I was there last week.  My DH and I had one car to park , but my in-laws were meeting us at the hotel prior to dining at Napa Rose.  We explained the situation to the front desk CM and they gave us an extra key for the room, no problem.  You only need the key upon exit, so it worked out great.  My in-laws flashed the room key and were let out, no muss and no fuss.


----------



## Purple Opal

smiley_face2 said:


> I am pretty sure that is why we did not have one, as I have seen recent pictures of the rooms with the small sofa in them



Thank you!!  These are fantastic photos and I will be adding them to the front of the thread.

One quick question for you Smiley Face:  do you remember which room you were in?


----------



## Purple Opal

ArchOwl said:


> Stayed at the DLH from 7/29-8/2.  Had a lovely stay, although I think the Grand is our favorite.
> 
> The Extra Magic Hour was so great!  I am so glad we decided to stay on site this time.
> 
> Including some of the check in materials which list some of the events that are available at the DLH.  On our check in day, they were showing Ratatouille on the Magic Kingdom Lawn, which our check in CM said was a new thing they were doing.  It is called "A Magical Nights at the Movies".  We didn't go, but she did say we were welcome to bring drinks and enjoy.



This is terrific!  Thanks for posting these ArchOwl; I will add them to the front of the thread, as they are much more recent than the ones I originally posted.


----------



## coopersmom

ArchOwl said:


> Stayed at the DLH from 7/29-8/2.  Had a lovely stay, although I think the Grand is our favorite.
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on why you prefer the Grand to the renovated Disneyland Hotel? We currently have Grand reservations but I'm still tempted to change them to the DLH, both for cost reasons and because the rooms just seem so much nicer to me.


----------



## dana278

ArchOwl said:


> I can answer this because we did something like this when I was there last week.  My DH and I had one car to park , but my in-laws were meeting us at the hotel prior to dining at Napa Rose.  We explained the situation to the front desk CM and they gave us an extra key for the room, no problem.  You only need the key upon exit, so it worked out great.  My in-laws flashed the room key and were let out, no muss and no fuss.



Thanks for the reply! Sorry I didn't see this earlier. You must've been replying just as I was editing to say didn't need to know the answer after all. But I should've just left it up originally because it'll be helpful for other people in the future.


----------



## smiley_face2

Purple Opal said:


> Thank you!!  These are fantastic photos and I will be adding them to the front of the thread.
> 
> One quick question for you Smiley Face:  do you remember which room you were in?



2410 
one thing I learned while there, is the first 2 numbers of your room number make up the floor you are on. like room 2410 - 2+4=6th floor. she actually had to explain it a couple of times before I got it!


----------



## ArchOwl

Purple Opal said:


> This is terrific!  Thanks for posting these ArchOwl; I will add them to the front of the thread, as they are much more recent than the ones I originally posted.



No problem!  I hope someone finds them helpful.  I think watching a Disney movie at the Disneyland Hotel sounds like fun!



coopersmom said:


> Can you elaborate on why you prefer the Grand to the renovated Disneyland Hotel? We currently have Grand reservations but I'm still tempted to change them to the DLH, both for cost reasons and because the rooms just seem so much nicer to me.



Hmmm...I think hotel choices are so personal, but I will try!  The DLH was nice, but the rooms just felt like normal hotel rooms to me.  I preferred the style and theming of the Grand rooms to the DLH.  I also felt like the Grand was more luxurious, with better housekeeping and service.  And location, location, location!  If I am going to spend the money to stay on site, I will probably go for the Grand because it is just so close.  Our opinion may differ from others, however, because we don't have kids and I hear the kids really prefer the pools at DLH.  



dana278 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Sorry I didn't see this earlier. You must've been replying just as I was editing to say didn't need to know the answer after all. But I should've just left it up originally because it'll be helpful for other people in the future.



Sorry!  I didn't even notice that your post disappeared!  I can edit out your question if you prefer, just let me know.  Although someone may find it helpful.  



smiley_face2 said:


> 2410
> one thing I learned while there, is the first 2 numbers of your room number make up the floor you are on. like room 2410 - 2+4=6th floor. she actually had to explain it a couple of times before I got it!



Lol, we stayed on the 6th floor in the Frontier Tower and our room number began with a "24" as well.  Thanks for explaining that, DH and I were racking our brains!


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

Just wondering if there are life jackets for kids at the DLH.

Also can my 4 year old and 2 year old, get on the waterslide with me?

Thanks


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Just wondering if there are life jackets for kids at the DLH.
> 
> Also can my 4 year old and 2 year old, get on the waterslide with me?
> 
> Thanks



They have plenty of life jackets. However, when we were there last month they were only allowing one person on the slide at a time.


----------



## BriannaRuth

Do all the rooms at DLH have refrigerators/mini bars?  If so, is there a freezer or just the frig?  The website says they have have refrigerators but then doesn't actually list them in the room amenities section, so it's a little confusing.  Thanks!


----------



## smiley_face2

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Just wondering if there are life jackets for kids at the DLH.
> 
> Also can my 4 year old and 2 year old, get on the waterslide with me?
> 
> Thanks



Yes they have life jackets, and the little slide, is a side by side so you can either have the 2 kids go down together, or you can go down beside them one at a time. you can see it in this picture. Our grandson will be 3 at the very end of October, and after a day he was so used to the area, he would go around up the short little set of steps and come down the water slide by himself while mommy waited, there is an attendant at the top of the slide to assist them etc. that's my daughter there (expecting 2nd one) and our grandson (he is wearing one of the hotel life jackets)


----------



## smiley_face2

ArchOwl said:


> Lol, we stayed on the 6th floor in the Frontier Tower and our room number began with a "24" as well.  Thanks for explaining that, DH and I were racking our brains!



We took a walk around the grounds and for anyone questioning staying in either the adventure tower or the fantasy tower over the frontier to be closer to the entrance into downtown disney, seriously it is about a 45 second difference! and the landscaping is so beautiful!! The frontier tower is the only tower with any balconies now, and I know that some of them are connecting suites with the king bed in one room, and I have read somewhere that someone requested to stay in that room and were able to, and the picture posted of the view off the balcony and the lovely furniture they had to sit on, was awesome! next trip when it's just hubby and myself, I will be requesting that tower and room and I can just imagine sitting on that balcony by the little water fall with all that nice vegetation, sipping a nice drink


----------



## july2011

Hi!  I am really wanting to stay at DLH next July and have been scouring these boards but cannot find quite what I'm wondering so thought I'd post here 

The current price listed is over $400 per night for a standard room (I'm looking at July 25-29, 2013) and if you request a high-level resort view it's over $500 per night pre-tax.  Is this typical?  I've seen a couple of other posts where people are quoting prices under $200 per night so I'm not sure if I'm just looking too early or if there's that big of a difference in summer vs. other times.

Any recommendations for the best strategy to get a better price?  Should I join AAA?  Or should I get 1 annual pass so I can get a discount?  I'm assuming that they'll offer AP discounts and that the $200 price difference for my AP would be offset by a significant enough hotel savings plus we'd get restaurant discounts but is that normally the case for summer vacations?  And do I go ahead and book the room now so we can get what we want (do they sell out - specifically the resort view upper level) and hope for a discount/deal/AP savings or do I wait?  I'm just kind of ready to get the ball rolling but want to do the smart thing.


----------



## Congo Queen

july2011 said:


> Hi!  I am really wanting to stay at DLH next July and have been scouring these boards but cannot find quite what I'm wondering so thought I'd post here
> 
> The current price listed is over $400 per night for a standard room (I'm looking at July 25-29, 2013) and if you request a high-level resort view it's over $500 per night pre-tax.  Is this typical?  I've seen a couple of other posts where people are quoting prices under $200 per night so I'm not sure if I'm just looking too early or if there's that big of a difference in summer vs. other times.
> 
> Any recommendations for the best strategy to get a better price?  Should I join AAA?  Or should I get 1 annual pass so I can get a discount?  I'm assuming that they'll offer AP discounts and that the $200 price difference for my AP would be offset by a significant enough hotel savings plus we'd get restaurant discounts but is that normally the case for summer vacations?  And do I go ahead and book the room now so we can get what we want (do they sell out - specifically the resort view upper level) and hope for a discount/deal/AP savings or do I wait?  I'm just kind of ready to get the ball rolling but want to do the smart thing.



Sorry for the tardy response July2011.  I haven't looked at this thread for a while.  I'd say that looking to book so far out means that you are not going to know what kind of promo (4th night free or EMH or whatever) Disney is running for July 2013.  They usually do not start publicizing their summer on-property hotel deals/incentives until mid to late spring.  I am a AAA member and typically use them to book my on-property hotel and park hopper packages and find they offer competitive deals (though I've heard Costco is good too.)  Also, in the past if I've booked early w/ AAA and find out subsequently that a lower price deal is being offered by Disney (its usually been something like 4th night free rather than drop on nightly rate) then I call AAA, and they get me that cheaper deal and adjust my package price.  Hope this helps.


----------



## focusondisney

Congo Queen said:


> Sorry for the tardy response July2011.  I haven't looked at this thread for a while.  I'd say that looking to book so far out means that you are not going to know what kind of promo (4th night free or EMH or whatever) Disney is running for July 2013.  They usually do not start publicizing their summer on-property hotel deals/incentives until mid to late spring.  I am a AAA member and typically use them to book my on-property hotel and park hopper packages and find they offer competitive deals (though I've heard Costco is good too.)  Also, in the past if I've booked early w/ AAA and find out subsequently that a lower price deal is being offered by Disney (its usually been something like 4th night free rather than drop on nightly rate) then I call AAA, and they get me that cheaper deal and adjust my package price.  Hope this helps.



Any idea what kind of discount you usually get with AAA?  We're going this Dec & I still need to book.  Thanks!


----------



## smiley_face2

I really don't think there are going to be anymore really good deals for peak season, unless the economy really tanks over the next year. You can book a room now, and keep watching, if you find something comes up you can always call in to change it. we paid $463 a night (with tax) with our annual pass discount this July. a standard view room last week of august and early september midweek is showing at the annual passholder site at $216 before tax, upper view is $266.


----------



## smiley_face2

focusondisney said:


> Any idea what kind of discount you usually get with AAA?  We're going this Dec & I still need to book.  Thanks!



just an FYI on the annual passholder calendar which only goes to the end of November, the last week of november sun-thurs, standard view room at DLH is $293, weekend is $392, view is $324 weekday and $427 weekend, prices should be similar for December with lower rates first week or maybe 2 of December, and closer to Christmas high rates all week long.


----------



## focusondisney

smiley_face2 said:


> just an FYI on the annual passholder calendar which only goes to the end of November, the last week of november sun-thurs, standard view room at DLH is $293, weekend is $392, view is $324 weekday and $427 weekend, prices should be similar for December with lower rates first week or maybe 2 of December, and closer to Christmas high rates all week long.



Thanks!  We are going the first week.  Guess I need to just call & price it out already.


----------



## Congo Queen

focusondisney said:


> Any idea what kind of discount you usually get with AAA?  We're going this Dec & I still need to book.  Thanks!



Oops - apologies if I misunderstood when you are traveling.  So I just went on AAA site and looked up prices for week of December 10th (just picked it as random Dec week) and they are offering $325 per night at DLH.  I have not seen anything close to $200 a night during peak season at DLH for awhile (not since economy tanked).  For example this summer's promo was stay on-property and get EMH.  There was no extra hotel night free or extra parkhopper day free offered like in seasons past.  Good luck with your reservations.


----------



## july2011

Congo Queen said:


> Sorry for the tardy response July2011.  I haven't looked at this thread for a while.  I'd say that looking to book so far out means that you are not going to know what kind of promo (4th night free or EMH or whatever) Disney is running for July 2013.  They usually do not start publicizing their summer on-property hotel deals/incentives until mid to late spring.  I am a AAA member and typically use them to book my on-property hotel and park hopper packages and find they offer competitive deals (though I've heard Costco is good too.)  Also, in the past if I've booked early w/ AAA and find out subsequently that a lower price deal is being offered by Disney (its usually been something like 4th night free rather than drop on nightly rate) then I call AAA, and they get me that cheaper deal and adjust my package price.  Hope this helps.



Thanks Congo Queen!!  You've given me a little hope that there will be potential discounts in the future (but of course I won't count on it!!)  Already called AAA and they didn't have anything special that we would use yet but will keep tabs on them & Costco as well.  Thanks again!!


----------



## PrincessIM

You can also call Disney Reservations and get your discount through them which we have done on our last two trips.  I book my airfare & hotel separately.  If I remember correctly, I believe the CM told me it's 10 % off.


----------



## Zbugz

PrincessIM said:


> You can also call Disney Reservations and get your discount through them which we have done on our last two trips.  I book my airfare & hotel separately.  If I remember correctly, I believe the CM told me it's 10 % off.



10% off is correct.


----------



## darcie2000

Hi there. I have a couple of questions if someone is able to answer them 

We are staying at the DLH for 8 nights next May and I was wondering about the laundry facilities there. So far I know they close at 10pm. What time does the laundry open? Are there many washers and dryers? Is there a better time of day to go to avoid crowding? We are a family of 3 adults and 4 children so I am thinking we will be spending alot of time doing laundry lol.

Also I read on Allears that there is a complimentary coffee service in the lobby of the Magic Tower. Would that be part of the concierge service or is it for ALL DLH guests?

Has anyone used the Pinnochios workshop for their children? If so, did your children enjoy it? I noticed there is a cut off age of 12 years, just wondering if they would strictly enforce it ( eldest child is 13 ).

Thank you in advance


----------



## cgh

darcie2000 said:


> Hi there. I have a couple of questions if someone is able to answer them
> 
> We are staying at the DLH for 8 nights next May and I was wondering about the laundry facilities there. So far I know they close at 10pm. What time does the laundry open? Are there many washers and dryers? Is there a better time of day to go to avoid crowding? We are a family of 3 adults and 4 children so I am thinking we will be spending alot of time doing laundry lol.
> 
> Also I read on Allears that there is a complimentary coffee service in the lobby of the Magic Tower. Would that be part of the concierge service or is it for ALL DLH guests?
> 
> Has anyone used the Pinnochios workshop for their children? If so, did your children enjoy it? I noticed there is a cut off age of 12 years, just wondering if they would strictly enforce it ( eldest child is 13 ).
> 
> Thank you in advance


The laundry facilities are atrocious.  For all of the DLH there are 5 washers and 6 dryers in a tiny room.  We went in the middle of the day in summer and I had to wait 30 minutes to get a washer. Then, another 15 minutes or so to get another.  I started laundry at 1:30  (meaning I got to the laundry room) and finished at 4 with some clothes still a little damp. We had dinner reservations at Goofy's kitchen.  This was also when it was 95.  Someone said night was better. (though I guess morning would be good too as most people I think would be in the park).

We did have a situation with someone who left their laundry in there hours on end and nobody wanted to touch it until I gently encouraged them to do something.  Back from my college days, the laundry etiquette was leave your laundry more then 10 minutes it would show up on a dryer. So, be cautious.

Oh, and the laundry room has no seating. You can wait outside sitting on a wall.


----------



## BriannaRuth

We were just there -- the laundry room is very small, 5 washers and 6 driers sounds about right.  And these are not the large commercial washers and driers that can hold a ton of stuff.  They were small.  

Maybe I was just lucky, but all the machines were free when I did my laundry.  It was about 6pm at night during the week.  No place to sit, so I put my laundry in, then went over to Trader Sam's and had a cocktail.   The washers take 30 minutes and the dryers run for 45.

Cost was $2 for wash, $2 for dry, $1 for soap.  And I would caution that the dryers dry VERY HOT.  I put one load on normal and my clothes were very hot to the touch when I took them out.


----------



## focusondisney

Congo Queen said:


> Oops - apologies if I misunderstood when you are traveling.  So I just went on AAA site and looked up prices for week of December 10th (just picked it as random Dec week) and they are offering $325 per night at DLH.  I have not seen anything close to $200 a night during peak season at DLH for awhile (not since economy tanked).  For example this summer's promo was stay on-property and get EMH.  There was no extra hotel night free or extra parkhopper day free offered like in seasons past.  Good luck with your reservations.



Thanks!  Sorry I didn't see your reply sooner but I apreciate your help.    I finally had tme to call--AAA is indeed 10%. I have a theme park view, upper level room on hold.  Price is $2053 including tax.  I will keep my eye out for any promos, but like all of you, I don't think any will come.  I am so used to booking WDW 6 or more months ahead with discounts, not being booked was killing me.    I know should have ordered the DVD or played on the website awhile trying for  a PIN, but  I did not want to risk there not even being a AAA rate available.  I don't think I have ever paid rack rate at any Disney hotel, don't want to start now!


----------



## AZwldcats

2 Questions....

I Have a reservation for the first week of October thru the Gay Days rate. 

1. Do you pay for the whole week at checkin or at checkout?

2. Can you get a crib/playpen for my 1yo? Would save me a lot oh hassle if I don;t have to bring one. with us.


----------



## smiley_face2

AZwldcats said:


> 2 Questions....
> 
> I Have a reservation for the first week of October thru the Gay Days rate.
> 
> 1. Do you pay for the whole week at checkin or at checkout?
> 
> 2. Can you get a crib/playpen for my 1yo? Would save me a lot oh hassle if I don;t have to bring one. with us.



All the rooms have a pac n play in the closet along with extra blankets


----------



## PrincessIM

Back from our trip and I thought I would post about our stay.  We had booked a standard room with a request for the Adventure tower.  Travelling with two other families, I didn't think our request would be granted but not only did they put us all next to and across from each other but two of the rooms were upgraded to a pool view and all in the Adventure Tower.  The third room was quite nice too as it faced Downtown Disney and although you couldn't see anything, there were plenty of trees and it looked like you were looking out into a jungle, quite fitting for the Adventure Tower.  The rooms are quite a bit larger than the GCH rooms and there was a sofa that became a bed easily accomodating a 5 person.  The kids really enjoyed the lights above the bed.  One thing I didn't like is the tower is open to just anyone walking off the street.  I don't remember if it was at the GCH or in Hawaii but you had to slide your hotel card in order for the elevator to take you to your floor.  I wish the DLH had that too.  I will say that unfortunately, I was a little disappointed in the customer service department.  Staying at the DLH, I was expecting a little more "Disney spirit" but to tell you the truth, I got more of the "disney spirit" when we stayed at the GCH and PP.  The only exception was the CM who checked us in.....she was great!  Warning......if you are planning on using the wake up call don't bother pressing the wake up call button, just call the operator and set it up.  I tried setting it up twice and received no wake up call despite the system confirming the time.  The third day I decided to go to the front desk and mention that I didn't get a wake up call.  I was told they would check into it for me.  Didn't hear back so tried setting up for a 3rd morning and again it didn't work.  I went back down and just mentioned it again that it wasn't working and the excuse I was given after the CM checked with someone on the phone was "oh, I wasn't aware of this but you have to set up your wake up call through the operator, all the hotels do that".  I told the CM that what was the point of having a wake up call button if the wake up call had to be set up through the operator.  If that was the case then they should have a note somewhere in the room stating that.  I told her I have stayed at the GCH and PP and have set up my wake calls in the same way.  Anyways, I was pleasant even though it was the stupidest thing I had ever heard.  Later that day, I was still thinking about it and realized that I wasnt satisfied with the explanation I was given so I went back down to the front desk and this time asked for a supervisor or manager.  A lovely CM came out and introduced herself and I explained the situation.  I made the suggestion that maybe for future guests checking in, it could be mentioned to them that their wake up call button doesn't work or at the very least a note on the phone.  She apologized on behalf of the CM and said she would be speaking to her and gave me a fast pass to any ride for my party.  I was very surprised as I wasn't expecting anything.  Just a warning for anyone that might be relying on a wake up call.  The pool area was great.  Managed to find chairs everyday even on the busy marathon weekend.  A common complaint from alot of the guests was the Bar/food service was really slow...not enough waiters. Overall we enjoyed our stayed, just expected a little more "Disney Magic" being that it was the DLH.


----------



## AZwldcats

smiley_face2 said:
			
		

> All the rooms have a pac n play in the closet along with extra blankets



Thanks. 

Anyone know about payment?


----------



## darkdream

Hello!, I read this boards everyday and hardly ever post but I love it here!. You are all experts when it comes to Disneyland . 

I wanted to ask you something, Is concierge really worth it?. I've got a new job and now I can afford staying at the Disneyland Hotel . But I'm not really sure about paying the extra for concierge. We are a family of four (no kids/teens, all grown ups) but we all love Disneyland and we have awsome family memories at this wonderful place and that's why we LOVE coming back every time we can. So I'm planning inviting the family to Disneyland and surprise them with a stay at this hotel (I'm planning and off season trip for 4 days) and I thought concierge could be a nice extra (check in, food, etc).

I picked this hotel because I think this one is the one with more Disney magic 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## foxykendra

I personally think it's worth it.  To me, staying on the Club Level at the Disneyland Hotel strikes just the right balance between five-star and family.

We're going this week and will be staying Club Level - I will post a review when we get back!  

We've stayed Club Level before and my favorite perk is definitely the complimentary refreshments, especially since every snack break in the Park costs at least $20 for a family of four.  If you're staying Club Level, you can enjoy breakfast in the lounge, grab drinks and snacks to enjoy while in the park, return to the lounge for a refreshing recharge in the afternoon, then pop in before bedtime for a special treat.  When my kids were little, sometimes the hors d'oeuvres from the Wine and Cheese reception were enough for them for dinner!

Magical Beginnings from 6:30 - 10am (Continental Breakfast)
Intermission 11am - 4pm (Light Refreshments and Snacks)
Magic Hours 5pm - 7pm (Wine & Cheese Reception)
Sweet Dreams 8pm - 10pm (Dessert Bar)


----------



## roxychip

Hi 
   Im a newbie on the DIS and will be stay at DLH from the 11th of October till the 17th of October and was just wondering if any of you kind folks could help me, we are staying in a QD Standard Vw DSTD room i was wondering if anyone knows what type of room this is thanks 
Yours Aussie Friend Roxane


----------



## Congo Queen

roxychip said:


> Hi
> Im a newbie on the DIS and will be stay at DLH from the 11th of October till the 17th of October and was just wondering if any of you kind folks could help me, we are staying in a QD Standard Vw DSTD room i was wondering if anyone knows what type of room this is thanks
> Yours Aussie Friend Roxane



Hi Roxychip, Welcome to the wonderful world of the Dis boards.  Lucky you planning a trip so soon to DLH.  My understanding of the room you've booked is that QD Standard Vw DSTD means you have a standard room that has two queen beds and a standard view.  The standard view means it is not a park-view (view of Disneyland) nor a Downtown Disney-view (view of the themed outdoor shopping mall that connects DLH to the parks) nor a pool-view room facing into the interior of the DLH resort (there are three hotel towers that ring around a fantastic pool with waterslides).  Standard view usually means a parking lot view out toward the city of Anaheim. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## mommy2mrb

joining in on the fun here!

have a trip reserved for my DD 13th bday 3/29 - 4/1...we have stayed here before in 2007, looking foward to the new rooms and pool area!


----------



## darkdream

foxykendra said:


> I personally think it's worth it.  To me, staying on the Club Level at the Disneyland Hotel strikes just the right balance between five-star and family.
> 
> We're going this week and will be staying Club Level - I will post a review when we get back!
> 
> We've stayed Club Level before and my favorite perk is definitely the complimentary refreshments, especially since every snack break in the Park costs at least $20 for a family of four.  If you're staying Club Level, you can enjoy breakfast in the lounge, grab drinks and snacks to enjoy while in the park, return to the lounge for a refreshing recharge in the afternoon, then pop in before bedtime for a special treat.  When my kids were little, sometimes the hors d'oeuvres from the Wine and Cheese reception were enough for them for dinner!
> 
> Magical Beginnings from 6:30 - 10am (Continental Breakfast)
> Intermission 11am - 4pm (Light Refreshments and Snacks)
> Magic Hours 5pm - 7pm (Wine & Cheese Reception)
> Sweet Dreams 8pm - 10pm (Dessert Bar)


Thank you! 

I'll be waiting for your review. Have fun!


----------



## nana50

Too many pages to read through. What is the name of the tower that is used for check-in. Also the name of the one closest to the park. I *don't* want to stay in the _way_ way in the back.


----------



## Mel522

nana50 said:


> Too many pages to read through. What is the name of the tower that is used for check-in. Also the name of the one closest to the park. I *don't* want to stay in the _way_ way in the back.



You check in at Fantasy tower.  Adventure Towet is the closest, but by only a minute or so.


----------



## jen541

Does anyone know if the Disneyland addition of the DisUnplugged podcast has done a show about the Disneyland hotel?


----------



## PrincessIM

nana50 said:


> Too many pages to read through. What is the name of the tower that is used for check-in. Also the name of the one closest to the park. I *don't* want to stay in the _way_ way in the back.



We stayed in the Adventure Tower this time but even if you get put in the furthest tower, it really isn't far at all.  I wasn't familar with the DLH and kept hearing about the "far tower".  When we got there, I was really surprised to see that it really wasn't far at all.


----------



## nana50

Mel522 said:


> You check in at Fantasy tower.  Adventure Towet is the closest, but by only a minute or so.



Thanks. I'll ask for either.


----------



## BriannaRuth

We stayed in the Frontier Tower last month.  It's the "far" tower.  If it was just a regular hotel stay, I'd say it wasn't a big deal that it was farther away because it's not that far.  But by the end of a long day in the parks, I was wishing we were in the Adventure Tower or Fantasy Tower!  

On the other hand, the Frontier Tower is nice if you're spending much time at the on-site restaurants, especially Trader Sam's or Tangaroa Terrace.  It's the closest tower to either of those, and is also closest to the laundry facilities.  Also closest to the water slides.  Adventure and Fantasy are closest to the regular pool.


----------



## BayGirl22

I said I'd post pictures of the Cabanas at DLH so here they are.  Overall the setup is really nice.  If you are looking for a luxurious and relaxing day by the pool away from the crowds, or just want a more contained space for a family, they are wonderful.  

Here's what was in the Cabana:  2 lounge chairs w/small table, sofa, loveseat, coffee table, 2 end tables, credenza with refrigerator, safe, power strip, clock radio with iPod cord, flatscreen TV, basket of towels

Cabana host delivered:  4 bottles of water, fruit basket containing 2 apples, a pear, strawberries, grapes
We also requested a pack n play for the baby to nap, that was great

Hours & Price:  1/2 day $110, full day $185  Morning was 9:30-1:30 afternoon 2:30-6:30 (I believe) so 4 or 8 hour blocks
[These details turned out to be a bit different than when I reserved so I had a less than perfect guest experience, and Guest Services didn't seem to care.  When I reserved they told me morning was 9:30-2 and the monorail slides opened at 10.  When we got there we found out we only had the cabana until 1:30 and the slides now open at 11.  In retrospect we should have just reserved the whole day, but at that point I was too annoyed to pay another $75 since they didn't seem sorry for giving out the wrong info.  Then at 1:00 there was an issue (vomit I suspect) and the slides were closed again until 1:40]

We had cabana #1 which is right at the base of the slides, near the wading area, I recommend 1, 2, and 3 if you have kids wading or into the slides.  The others are over by the Eticket pool and perfect if you are spending more time actually swimming.  

Here's the sitting area inside:





And the amenities:





And a view from the outside:


----------



## Daisybelle

Thank you for posting the cabana pictures!  We want to rent one next summer and I've been curious to see who its all actually set up.  Looks pretty awesome.  Do you know/remember how many cabanas were by the pool side?  I'm more interested in being over there.


----------



## Purple Opal

BayGirl22 said:


> I said I'd post pictures of the Cabanas at DLH so here they are.  Overall the setup is really nice.  If you are looking for a luxurious and relaxing day by the pool away from the crowds, or just want a more contained space for a family, they are wonderful.
> 
> Here's what was in the Cabana:  2 lounge chairs w/small table, sofa, loveseat, coffee table, 2 end tables, credenza with refrigerator, safe, power strip, clock radio with iPod cord, flatscreen TV, basket of towels
> 
> Cabana host delivered:  4 bottles of water, fruit basket containing 2 apples, a pear, strawberries, grapes
> We also requested a pack n play for the baby to nap, that was great
> 
> Hours & Price:  1/2 day $110, full day $185  Morning was 9:30-1:30 afternoon 2:30-6:30 (I believe) so 4 or 8 hour blocks
> [These details turned out to be a bit different than when I reserved so I had a less than perfect guest experience, and Guest Services didn't seem to care.  When I reserved they told me morning was 9:30-2 and the monorail slides opened at 10.  When we got there we found out we only had the cabana until 1:30 and the slides now open at 11.  In retrospect we should have just reserved the whole day, but at that point I was too annoyed to pay another $75 since they didn't seem sorry for giving out the wrong info.  Then at 1:00 there was an issue (vomit I suspect) and the slides were closed again until 1:40]
> 
> We had cabana #1 which is right at the base of the slides, near the wading area, I recommend 1, 2, and 3 if you have kids wading or into the slides.  The others are over by the Eticket pool and perfect if you are spending more time actually swimming.
> 
> Here's the sitting area inside:



Thank you so much Bay Girl!  If you don't mind, I'm going to link to your post in the 'review' section of the thread intro.


----------



## BayGirl22

Daisybelle said:


> Thank you for posting the cabana pictures!  We want to rent one next summer and I've been curious to see who its all actually set up.  Looks pretty awesome.  Do you know/remember how many cabanas were by the pool side?  I'm more interested in being over there.


There are 3 in each area I believe, 3 by the slides and 3 by the Eticket pool, near the Fantasy tower.  
For those looking at the slide area, I'd suggest 1.  You can see in the pics, its surrounded by trees on 2 sides so its private even with the sides open, so it feels more spacious.  




Purple Opal said:


> Thank you so much Bay Girl!  If you don't mind, I'm going to link to your post in the 'review' section of the thread intro.


Of course, happy if it helps someone out.


----------



## KalamityJane

Thanks for the pics - I rented cabana 1! About how far from the slides/edge of the splash area is that cabana?


----------



## BayGirl22

KalamityJane said:


> Thanks for the pics - I rented cabana 1! About how far from the slides/edge of the splash area is that cabana?



Maybe 15 feet from the lounge chairs to the edge of the pool?  The steps for the blue and kiddie slide are about 10 feet further.


----------



## cpster

Hi there,

Are the rooms for 5 that have two queens nd a daybed in a specific tower or do all towers have them?  What are the daybeds like?  Is it a chair that unfolds into a bed?  

Thanks!


----------



## jen541

cpster said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Are the rooms for 5 that have two queens nd a daybed in a specific tower or do all towers have them?  What are the daybeds like?  Is it a chair that unfolds into a bed?
> 
> Thanks!



From what I understand all three towers have some rooms with sofas. The DLH site has photos but I haven't seen any that show a bed pulled out. Others have reported they're comfy though. HTH


----------



## twinkletink

Excited to be staying at DLH for the first time in years. When we go as a family we prefer the suites type hotels with a kitchen, but with this trip with my mom who has walking issue I wanted to not worry about parking, etc. Especially since we rented an ETC, which I know she WILL need.

I thought I wanted to stay at GCH, but the more I looked at the pictures, I did not care for the decor at all and it was only  just over $50/day difference between a stand room at GCH and an handicapped 1 bedroom suite with 2 queens and a daybed at DLH.

Between the huge upgrade in space and the better pools (my almost 4 year old DD loves to swim) DLH seemed like a 'no-brainer'.

Does anyone know if these types of suites are located in a particular area or tower? Or any other info that might be helpful?


----------



## twinkletink

I did see a review section, am I missing it?


----------



## kyton

We returned to Australia today from a ten night stay at DLH. We had a two bedroom suite - unfortunately no kitchen facilities available anywhere in the hotel according to reservations. Some rooms have a "wet bar" type set up with a sink but ours was basically a ordinary room with two doubles and a bathroom (plus small bar fridge in bedroom cupboard) adjoining a room with a lounge area, separate bedroom and bathroom. The lounge room area also had a small bar fridge. 

Was good but I don't think worth the money for the room facilities. We have been spoilt with two bedroom suites at Aulani and Trump which have fully contained kitchens - which comes in handy for small children.


----------



## foxykendra

Got back a week ago...finally getting around to posting this video of a 1-Bedroom Suite in the Frontier Tower.  It's room 2898, and it was AMAZING.  Great view of the pool, balcony, and you can see the fireworks from the room at night!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci8p5nv-zKg


----------



## crystal1313

Hello!  Newbie here......I love reading all the threads on this site.  

I was wondering if anyone had heard if Disney will be releasing any special rates for the DLR hotels for December?  Usually by this time, they have announced the deals.  We are planning a trip Dec 2-8.  We would prefer to stay at the DLH, but right now the rates are just too expensive, even with the AP rate.  Even PPH is really pricey.  We normally stay at PPH, but after the last stay, we got frustrating waiting 20+ minutes for an elevator.  I'm wondering with the popularity of the revamped DCA, if they don't need to run promotions to get people to come to the resort.  

Also, wondering your thoughts on how crazy the crowds will be at DL in the evenings because of the candlelight processional.  Maybe we should just stay at DCA at night?  

Thanks!!


----------



## foxykendra

Here is a video of the inside of Cabana #2 at the DLR pool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfkmaJICF1w


----------



## nicolispicoli

crystal1313 said:


> Hello!  Newbie here......I love reading all the threads on this site.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had heard if Disney will be releasing any special rates for the DLR hotels for December?  Usually by this time, they have announced the deals.  We are planning a trip Dec 2-8.  We would prefer to stay at the DLH, but right now the rates are just too expensive, even with the AP rate.  Even PPH is really pricey.  We normally stay at PPH, but after the last stay, we got frustrating waiting 20+ minutes for an elevator.  I'm wondering with the popularity of the revamped DCA, if they don't need to run promotions to get people to come to the resort.
> 
> Also, wondering your thoughts on how crazy the crowds will be at DL in the evenings because of the candlelight processional.  Maybe we should just stay at DCA at night?
> 
> Thanks!!



I definitely would not count on a discount this year. There is usually always deals around Halloweentime or for Fall and this year there were none at all. I think with Carsland, they are happy with the capacity and don't plan on sending out discounts. Keep an eye out, but I wouldn't expect anything. This year for our Halloweentime trip I'm paying $374 (after tax a night in a standard room at the DLH with AP rate. Last year for the same room and similar time period, I paid $209 after tax. I kept telling myself that if nothing came out, i would cancel and stay at the Hojo, but I couldn't bring myself to cancel. Our AP's expire November 11th and we won't be renewing, so we figured we'd go out with a bang


----------



## crystal1313

^Thank you so much for the reply.........that's what I'm thinking too.  I"ve made other back up reservations because I don't think any deals will be released.  

I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to cancel at the DLH!  I wouldn't want to either!  

I did save my vacation on the DL website............have read that if you don't book, they start to send you deals.  So far, they've emailed me the perks of staying on property, but no deals.  We will see.  

I've noticed the rates at the walking distance hotels going up quite a bit too.  Hoping after all the buzz from the revamped DCA has died down, so will the rates.  We will see........

Thanks again for the kind reply.  Have an amazing time on your trip!!


----------



## cari12

crystal1313 said:
			
		

> ^Thank you so much for the reply.........that's what I'm thinking too.  I"ve made other back up reservations because I don't think any deals will be released.
> 
> I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to cancel at the DLH!  I wouldn't want to either!
> 
> I did save my vacation on the DL website............have read that if you don't book, they start to send you deals.  So far, they've emailed me the perks of staying on property, but no deals.  We will see.
> 
> I've noticed the rates at the walking distance hotels going up quite a bit too.  Hoping after all the buzz from the revamped DCA has died down, so will the rates.  We will see........
> 
> Thanks again for the kind reply.  Have an amazing time on your trip!!



It seems this year, EMH is enough to fill the onsite hotels. I had saved dates for our trip Oct 14-20 and 3 times they sent me a deal ending Sept. 29.  I think Disney is very happy with the numbers they are pulling and there is no reason to discount. A far cry from our trip in Oct 2009 where we got the DLH for $163 per night through Expedia.


----------



## Bdchili

Wondering if any of the DLH experts could tell me the best time of day to get to Trader Sams in order to be able to get a seat to listen to the live music? We are headed to DLH on the 16th thru 22nd.


----------



## Tenuviel

We are going to be staying here Nov 5th-8th. This is my first time staying onsite at Disneyland and I am super excited. My parents are going with us so there are 5 of us staying in a room together so that helped with the cost of the room. 

We are arriving early on Monday. I know our room probably won't be ready, but they do have the ability to store our bags while we go to the parks right?

Also- does anyone know what time kids are no longer allowed in Trader Sam's?

Thanks!


----------



## AZwldcats

Tenuviel said:


> We are going to be staying here Nov 5th-8th. This is my first time staying onsite at Disneyland and I am super excited. My parents are going with us so there are 5 of us staying in a room together so that helped with the cost of the room.
> 
> We are arriving early on Monday. I know our room probably won't be ready, but they do have the ability to store our bags while we go to the parks right?
> 
> Also- does anyone know what time kids are no longer allowed in Trader Sam's?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, The Bell Desk can store your bags. And check in whenever you get there. They will issue you your room keys etc and send you a text message with your room number when it is ready.


----------



## Tenuviel

AZwldcats said:


> Yes, The Bell Desk can store your bags. And check in whenever you get there. They will issue you your room keys etc and send you a text message with your room number when it is ready.



Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## dvcterry

jen541 said:


> From what I understand all three towers have some rooms with sofas. The DLH site has photos but I haven't seen any that show a bed pulled out. Others have reported they're comfy though. HTH



the sofa opens to sleep a single.  it is comfortable.


----------



## AZwldcats

dvcterry said:


> the sofa opens to sleep a single.  it is comfortable.



It is very comfortable! This was my daughters bed of choice!


----------



## Bdchili

Are the one bedroom suites comfortable for 5? 2 adults / 3 kids. Any particular room location suggestions?


----------



## frankcastle

Very comfortable, really meets our needs 2 older adults and 3 young adults, 18-22.

Frank


----------



## Bdchili

frankcastle said:
			
		

> Very comfortable, really meets our needs 2 older adults and 3 young adults, 18-22.
> 
> Frank



Great to know. That is what we have reserved but was questioning if should have done two connecting rooms instead.


----------



## awdsmama

Considering splitting our stay between BWPPI and finishing it off at the DLH for a few nights.  

This trip would be last week of April or first week of May (Before grad nights).  


Any idea when April/May 2013  DLH discounts may be announced, if there are any!?


----------



## coluk003

Does anyone have any idea  if checking in early HELPS your chances? This will be my first stay at the hotel and though im not looking for an upgrade(stnd going Dec 9) though would be nice. So would my requests be more priority if i checked in super early? I plan on being there very early in the AM like 7am


----------



## foxykendra

Bdchili said:


> Great to know. That is what we have reserved but was questioning if should have done two connecting rooms instead.



You can get a pretty good sense of the size/layout of the room from the video I posted (post #370).  I went back and forth about whether to get 2 connecting rooms or a suite, and we made the right choice with a suite.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Bdchili

That is great! Question: Do both of thise bathrooms have showers or just the one in the bedroom?  We have 2 adults and 3 children ages 11 thru 7, so it would be great if they all could sleep in the den area.  Is there enough room to pull out the coach and the chair pull-out at the same time?

B-


----------



## foxykendra

Bdchili said:


> That is great! Question: Do both of thise bathrooms have showers or just the one in the bedroom?  We have 2 adults and 3 children ages 11 thru 7, so it would be great if they all could sleep in the den area.  Is there enough room to pull out the coach and the chair pull-out at the same time?
> 
> B-



Only one of the bathrooms has a shower.  The kids could easily sleep in the den area - definitely enough room to pull out both the couch and the sofa at the same time.

My son is sitting next to me and insists I put in a smiley.  Here is his choice:


----------



## Bdchili

That is good to know. We are headed that way Weds and are way fired up. We are DVC members and go to WDW at least once a year. We have been to DL once before a couple of years ago and loved it. 
We stayed at the GCR loved it, but this time thought DLH would be great due to the remodel and nostalgia of it all.  
Got any recommendations on things that are must do's around the hotel. Cabana locations etc?

B-


----------



## foxykendra

Bdchili said:


> That is good to know. We are headed that way Weds and are way fired up. We are DVC members and go to WDW at least once a year. We have been to DL once before a couple of years ago and loved it.
> We stayed at the GCR loved it, but this time thought DLH would be great due to the remodel and nostalgia of it all.
> Got any recommendations on things that are must do's around the hotel. Cabana locations etc?
> 
> B-



See post #372 for my cabana video.


----------



## bumbershoot

nana50 said:


> Too many pages to read through. What is the name of the tower that is used for check-in. Also the name of the one closest to the park. I *don't* want to stay in the _way_ way in the back.



FWIW, Frontier tower isn't that far away.  We found that walking out the *back/side* of the tower (right near its elevators) and following the sidewalk to get to the crosswalk to go through the Grand's entrance was a good solution, rather than walking all the way through DTD.  DH swears it was shorter than going the DTD way.  (and he's a fan of walking through DTD, whereas I am most assuredly am not and would walk much much further to avoid it, LOL)

Now, we almost never use the monorail to enter the park, so if you're going to use the monorail that's not the best way.  (And the ONE day we were going to use the monorail the CM there was so incredibly RUDE to me I refused to use "her" monorail and we walked through DTD.)

And we like walking through the Grand anyway...the lobby is the best part of the hotel, IMO, and we often took the opportunity to sit in their chairs for a bit.


----------



## Imoutnumbered

What are the pools like for kids? We have a 3,5 and 11 month old. Wondering if it will even be worth it i. The beginning of feb. 


Also, how do you get a upgrade? Do you just ask at check in?
Also, I'm assuming I won't need carseats on the DLE?


----------



## AZwldcats

Imoutnumbered said:


> What are the pools like for kids? We have a 3,5 and 11 month old. Wondering if it will even be worth it i. The beginning of feb.



Pools are great. My 6 and 20 Month old loved them. As for weather I can;t answer that one. 




> Also, how do you get a upgrade? Do you just ask at check in?



I put a note on my reservation and got a Pool View room in the tower that I wanted,


----------



## katejc

What level of room did you reserve in the first place, if I might ask? I have a cheapest level reserved and was told when I called to enquire that I would have to pay for the next higher level to get a room in the adventure tower (which I wanted to request). Can I only get a chance at upgrade/adventure tower if I take a more expensive room? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AZwldcats

katejc said:


> What level of room did you reserve in the first place, if I might ask? I have a cheapest level reserved and was told when I called to enquire that I would have to pay for the next higher level to get a room in the adventure tower (which I wanted to request). Can I only get a chance at upgrade/adventure tower if I take a more expensive room? Thanks in advance for any help!



My reservation was for a Convention rate Standard Guest Room. 

I asked for any upgrade available in the Adventure Tower and got a 6th floor Pool View room in that tower,

Good Luck


----------



## cari12

katejc said:
			
		

> What level of room did you reserve in the first place, if I might ask? I have a cheapest level reserved and was told when I called to enquire that I would have to pay for the next higher level to get a room in the adventure tower (which I wanted to request). Can I only get a chance at upgrade/adventure tower if I take a more expensive room? Thanks in advance for any help!



However, we had a parking lot view from the Fantasy tower and we could see the fireworks from our room. Great bonus if your little ones have a bedtime earlier or close to the fireworks time.


----------



## PrincessIM

katejc said:


> What level of room did you reserve in the first place, if I might ask? I have a cheapest level reserved and was told when I called to enquire that I would have to pay for the next higher level to get a room in the adventure tower (which I wanted to request). Can I only get a chance at upgrade/adventure tower if I take a more expensive room? Thanks in advance for any help!



We booked a standard view room at the time of booking.  I then had to call a a month later about something else and asked if we could request the Adventure Tower.  I was told that they would note it in our reservation.  We were travelling with two other families who all booked standard and requested the Adventure Tower and to be close to each other.  They were able to place all of us next to each other in the Adventure Tower and two of the rooms had a pool view.  

I would call back and request the adventure tower.


----------



## katejc

Thanks for all the great tips, everyone. I will definitely call back and request Adventure Tower again!


----------



## Virgoinab

Grrr I just wrote a longish review and the darn site logged me out and lost it!  

Okay so here I go again.  Our stay was from Oct 8 to Oct 14

We arrived at about 2:30 from Vegas, we had flown in from Canada on the Friday, and drove to Anaheim on Monday.  This was an early anniversay trip for us.

Check in was fairly quick, we did not wait in line long.  When I had booked I booked a standard king room, requesting the Frontier tower.

See, we were married at the DLH last Christmas, that is how much I love me some Disney, and the DLH (second marriage for both us, kids are almost adults).  We had stayed in the Frontier tower, 3 bedroom suite, loved it, had two balconys, great view of the fireworks.  We were married in the rose court garden, and had our reception in the Mark Twain room in the Frontier tower.

In june  I went with my DM & DN we stayed in the Fantasy tower, parking lot view, but again, had bouns view of the fireworks.

So, back to check in......

Since Disney cater's mostly to family's, we understand that king rooms are not huge there, and that is just fine.  I had asked for the Frontier tower, but the only king room they had was in the Adventure tower, and again, fine with me since now I can say I have stayed in all three towers.

Our room was not ready upon check in, okay, no big deal, we understand.

The first hour goes by...no text to say our room is ready.  So off the Ralph Brennins for a late lunch, early dinner.

Second hour goes by.......

By 5:20 my DH is not a happy camper, as a matter of fact he starts to look alot like that grumpy on his jacket.

So we are now hitting the 3 hour mark.  If we had checked in at 9:00 am, I could understand this, but it is now 5:30 in the afternoon, and still no room.

I come to the conclusion that Disney needs to hire more mousekeepers, sorry but if their rooms are not cleaned by 5:00 at night, there is an issue in my opinion.  Check out is at 11:00 am, they should have enough staff to clean the rooms.

Anywho.....the nice gentelman at the front desk calls and lo and behold our room is ready.  Imagine that?

Off the room we go, in the Adventure tower.  I do have to say that I was happy with the room.  On the fourth floor, right at the end, overlooking the pool, rose court garden (we had an end room so had that little window on the side), bonus since that is where we were married, and trader sams.

The room as on the small side, but for a couple, is was fine, clean, neat, and holding all that DLH charm that I have come to love.

Nice thing about the Adventure tower, it has several banks of elevator's, one main one in the middle, and two at each end of the tower.  So if you are in the end rooms, you are steps from an elevator.  I worried a bit about the noise, but honestly even being like 10 steps from them, we heard nothing in the room all week.  Plus, as an occasional smoker (don't judge, trying for the last year to quit and am down to like three a day   )  It was very nice to be steps from a out of the way smoking section at the front of the tower.

Back to that mousekeeping issue....

We stayed 5 days, and on four of those days our room was not cleaned by 2;00 in the afternoon.  Either again they need to hire more staff, or do some marketing on when their guests are out of the room.  We are morning park goer's having a break in the afternoon.  I would think that most, not all granted, but most people tour this way, so really, having the rooms done by two or three in the afternoon should be the norm.  Twice our room was not even done by 9:00 pm, and we had to call.  Not cool Disney.

I love this hotel, and do not like to complain about it, but, they need to do something about that.  Hoping it was a one off, bad week situation.  We are going back in Feb for a whole family trip, and will be staying in a three bedroom suite again, in the Frontier tower if I can swing it.  Hope we do not have the same issues.

Back to my review.

Having now stayed at all three towers, I still say my fav is the Frontier tower.  All three rooms that I have stayed in, in each tower have been nice, don't get me wrong, I am basing this on how I feel when I walk into the tower's at the end of the day.

Frontier tower is very peacefull for me, and more spacous.  The Adventure tower would be my second choice.  And by the by, the walking distance to the Frontier tower is minutes only further.  I do not understand this constant refrain that the Adventure is sooo much closer.  It is just not.  I have a leg disablity, and for me steps matter, but even for me, the Frontier tower is not a hardship.  For others maybe, I do understand that, but I just cannot see that much advantage, just my opinion.

My least favorite is the Fantasy tower, I guess because the lobby is so busy, with check in, gift shops etc. I do not feel relaxed when I walk in there.

Okay we ate at goofy's, great as always.  Steak house 55 for breakfast, great again.  And of course trader sams, several times for drinks and lunch.  Love their chicken salad.

We did not swim this time, but I have in the past, and love the pool area.  Saw many Disney cats, and one Disney possum early in the morning.  

Still love the place, and will stay there often.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

For sleeping 5, is the daybed really just a pullout sofa?   Is the sofa like the DVC sofa's?

Also, if it is a pullout, does it sleep just one or is it a double?


----------



## sgrap

Do all the guest rooms have a standard pull-out sofa?  We have a 2 queen room for 4 people, but our girls are wild sleepers and it is best to have them separate.


----------



## Tenuviel

Anyone know if the pool is heated?


----------



## Satchmo128

Just returned home from a 3-night trip at the DLH.  We were in the Fantasy tower on the 8th floor with a premium view (which was of the pool....and the roof of the building that Goofy's Kitchen is in).

This was our first time staying on-site and we were impressed - for the most part.  Loved looking for hidden Mickey's throughout the room, the beds were very comfortable, and there was a lot of room (we are just two adults - DH and I - and we were in a 2-queen room).  We also LOVED having early entry during our stay because we were staying on-site. 

........

BUT....

I would never (ever ever) pay full price to stay at DLH.  We were there with friends who cashed in DVC points for the two adjoining rooms.  Much easier on our pocketbook not having to pay the normal rate.

When we arrive at noon, our room was ready, but our friends adjoining room wasn't ready for them to check in until late that evening (I think they finally were contacted around 7:00pm...??).  The next morning as we were leaving our room to head to the parks, we heard a housekeeper in the room across the hall say, "Man, I HATE my job!  This is the first room I am doing today and I already want to go home!"    Now, I can understand venting about your job if no one can hear you......but the door to the room she was cleaning was WIDE OPEN and I heard every word as we walked to the elevator.  Definitely not very magical, if you ask me.

There were also dishes left outside that same room (across the hall) all day, all night, and they were still there the next morning.  ???

All in all, it was a great trip, but these few issues made me sad since I was expecting pure Disney magic while we were there.


----------



## bumbershoot

sgrap said:


> Do all the guest rooms have a standard pull-out sofa?  We have a 2 queen room for 4 people, but our girls are wild sleepers and it is best to have them separate.



No, they don't all have them.  We have stayed at DLH twice and both times didn't get a couch in the room, because we are a family of 3.  I imagine they first go to families that don't simply fit in the two beds; I'd probably see if you could request one of those rooms.


----------



## 8lovesmickey

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> No, they don't all have them.  We have stayed at DLH twice and both times didn't get a couch in the room, because we are a family of 3.  I imagine they first go to families that don't simply fit in the two beds; I'd probably see if you could request one of those rooms.



We had a room in July with two queen beds and no pull-out.  But...there were only two of us, so that could have mattered.  We were in the Fantasy building with a pool view (bonus-didn't pay for that  )


----------



## Nonsuch

Another thread has noted that new thermostats are being installed, that automatically shut of the air conditioning.
In some cases while guests are still in the room 

I have not encountered one of these thermostats, but a solution was posted:



Sgtfox said:


> Hold the temp down button and the system power button simultaneously. "BP" will display on the screen. The motion sensor requirement is now bypassed for 24 hours. Enjoy!


----------



## Jedi5

Dumb question here...

On the Disney site to reserve a room at the DLH, what is the difference between Resort View and Upper Level Resort View?
Is it the obvious that you are one or more floors higher?

Is the Upper level a larger room? Does one have a balcony and the other does not?

Thanks.


----------



## Mel522

Jedi5 said:


> Dumb question here...
> 
> On the Disney site to reserve a room at the DLH, what is the difference between Resort View and Upper Level Resort View?
> Is it the obvious that you are one or more floors higher?
> 
> Is the Upper level a larger room? Does one have a balcony and the other does not?
> 
> Thanks.



Just higher up.  I think upper level resort view is above the 7th floor, and resort view is below.  The rooms are not larger or anything.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jedi5 said:


> Does one have a balcony and the other does not?


Very few rooms have balconies, only the rooms on the ends and top floor of the Frontier Tower.


----------



## Jedi5

Mel522 said:


> Just higher up.  I think upper level resort view is above the 7th floor, and resort view is below.



You are correct, upper level begins on the 7th floor.
Thanks for the help!

Does anyone know how the Expedia room description lines up with the Disney room description?

Would the premium view (Expedia) be the same as the upper level view (Disney)? Premium view on Expedia states it has a balcony. I can't find anything on the Disney site that says if the upper level view has a balcony or not.

Both sites have standard and concierge rooms so i'm guessing that premium and upper level view are the same??


----------



## Sgtfox

Jedi5 said:


> You are correct, upper level begins on the 7th floor.
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Does anyone know how the Expedia room description lines up with the Disney room description?
> 
> Would the premium view (Expedia) be the same as the upper level view (Disney)? Premium view on Expedia states it has a balcony. I can't find anything on the Disney site that says if the upper level view has a balcony or not.
> 
> Both sites have standard and concierge rooms so i'm guessing that premium and upper level view are the same??



Just left the Resort. Had a premium upper level room. It was in the Adventure tower on the 8th floor looking East over the resort. It was the last room on the south end. No balcony, but an _incredible_ view!


----------



## isisisme

We are staying at DLH right now and got upgraded to a suite. 14th floor in the Frontier tower. It is a corner room do balconies facing the Fantasy tower and the Parks. ( we can see all 4 mountains, the Grizzly peak, Cadillac Range, etc). 
The funny thing is that the height of the balconies is kinda freaky to me. Lol. I get nervous out there. :/


----------



## Imoutnumbered

isisisme said:
			
		

> We are staying at DLH right now and got upgraded to a suite. 14th floor in the Frontier tower. It is a corner room do balconies facing the Fantasy tower and the Parks. ( we can see all 4 mountains, the Grizzly peak, Cadillac Range, etc).
> The funny thing is that the height of the balconies is kinda freaky to me. Lol. I get nervous out there. :/



How did you get upgraded?


----------



## igo4yellin

isisisme said:


> We are staying at DLH right now and got upgraded to a suite. 14th floor in the Frontier tower. It is a corner room do balconies facing the Fantasy tower and the Parks. ( we can see all 4 mountains, the Grizzly peak, Cadillac Range, etc).
> The funny thing is that the height of the balconies is kinda freaky to me. Lol. I get nervous out there. :/



I'm also in the Frontier Tower, 6 floors lower than you, with a balcony facing the same way.  I think that even the height from HERE is a little bit disturbing!

Oh also - my room was extremely hot ... thank you to whoever posted that bypass!


----------



## krilyn430

We won our trip and it was booked thru Disney Promotions. I'm just trying to figure out if we'll have a mini-fridge and a coffee maker in our room. I'm pretty sure it's just a standard room. TIA!


----------



## Mel522

krilyn430 said:


> We won our trip and it was booked thru Disney Promotions. I'm just trying to figure out if we'll have a mini-fridge and a coffee maker in our room. I'm pretty sure it's just a standard room. TIA!



Congratulations!  Standard rooms have both a coffee maker and a mini-fridge.


----------



## krilyn430

Mel522 said:


> Congratulations!  Standard rooms have both a coffee maker and a mini-fridge.



Thanks!


----------



## pixleyyy

We're staying at the BWPPI in December.  I'm wondering if someone has suggestions for room requests?  I'd like to not be on the far side of the hotel.  We have a mini-suite, if that matters.   

Also, has anyone had the hotel hold their luggage when they arrive.  Our plane arrives around 9am, so we're expecting to be at the hotel by 11am.  We just want to make sure we have a place to put all our luggage, as we won't have a car to store it in until our room is ready.

Thanks!


----------



## Mel522

pixleyyy said:


> We're staying at the BWPPI in December.  I'm wondering if someone has suggestions for room requests?  I'd like to not be on the far side of the hotel.  We have a mini-suite, if that matters.
> 
> Also, has anyone had the hotel hold their luggage when they arrive.  Our plane arrives around 9am, so we're expecting to be at the hotel by 11am.  We just want to make sure we have a place to put all our luggage, as we won't have a car to store it in until our room is ready.
> 
> Thanks!



This thread is just for the Disneyland Hotel, so you'll have better luck creating a new thread with your question.


----------



## pixleyyy

Mel522 said:


> This thread is just for the Disneyland Hotel, so you'll have better luck creating a new thread with your question.


ROFL... I totally didn't read the thread title correctly.  I thought it was Disneyland hotels (meaning all area hotels).  Oops!


----------



## isisisme

Imoutnumbered said:


> How did you get upgraded?



Sorry I am just getting back to this. We had a great trip and then back to a crazy work week. 

While we were being checked in, I was talking to the CM and told her that my husband proposed at the non gone water falls and it was our first stay at DLH. 
She went in the back, came out with an envelope and 2 anniversary buttons with our names on them. She said she hide a surprise for us, but would tell us at the end because that was the best. I thought it was just the buttons and what was in the envelope. Then she told us she loved our story and was giving us her favorite room.  It was amazing!!!


----------



## isisisme

igo4yellin said:


> I'm also in the Frontier Tower, 6 floors lower than you, with a balcony facing the same way.  I think that even the height from HERE is a little bit disturbing!
> 
> Oh also - my room was extremely hot ... thank you to whoever posted that bypass!



We had 3 balconies. One from the bedroom, and one from the living room, technically facing the pool area direction, and a 3rd one facing technically from DCA. But, it was awesome standing on the one from the living room because you could see everything.  Also, that corner was basically all windows. 

It was so very freaky up there at times. Especially at night. It was funny, we wanted to sit out there, but then..  .LOL..and having the glass as the "protection" around the balcony. LOL..didn't help.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I am so excited to stay at DLH.  We stayed in a renovated room Oct 2011 but the lobby was very much undergoing renovation, pool was closed still and lots of walls out front.

We were debating on which hotel to stay at but the kids pushed for the Disney themeing and "mom we haven't seen it renovated all the way."  Who was I to disagree.


----------



## Lewdannie

Can anyone tell me how much the laundry service costs?


----------



## jennameowse

Not sure if this has been asked (don't really have the time to go through all the pages) but does anyone know the minimum age required to book a room here? Or any of the DLR hotels for that matter? I know many aces are 18 and many are 21 so just curious as to what the policy is here. Thanks!


----------



## Lewdannie

avangeline2 said:


> We are staying at DLH right now and got upgraded to a suite.



Cool, how long are you staying for?


----------



## becky_AK

Thanks for this thread! I'm staying at the DL Hotel in April for the first time despite many previous trips to DL.  I'm excited to start reading through all of these posts...good lazy Sunday reading material


----------



## autumnsmommy

Anyone have a clue about convention buffet menu at the Disneyland hotel?


----------



## Walleandeva2011

Did anybody else ask for a price for the fairy tale suite?

O
M
G

My travel agent said it was like in the $1,000/night range!

Don't know if that's true, but that's what she said


----------



## kindakrazy2

Walleandeva2011 said:


> Did anybody else ask for a price for the fairy tale suite?
> 
> O
> M
> G
> 
> My travel agent said it was like in the $1,000/night range!
> 
> Don't know if that's true, but that's what she said




I know that suite is the least expensive of the suites and I know people have paid in the $800 range off season so the $1000 range sounds about right now that we have moved to a new year with new hotel rates.  The other suites are much, much more then that though.


----------



## wallawallakids

Has anyone here ever stayed in one of the two bedroom suites at DLH?  We just booked it for Aug and I can't find any photos of it online.  We have stayed in DLH once before but booked two connecting rooms.  I didn't want to risk us not being together this summer (figure it is such a busy time and they don't guarantee the connecting rooms might as well go for the sure thing this time!)  We stayed in the one bedroom at GC 2 years ago and it wasn't that large my TA said the 2 bedroom is larger although she didn't know how much larger or what the set up was. Is there a view from the room?  Does anyone know which tower it is in?  OR does every tower have one?  Just curious.  And thanks!!


----------



## Walleandeva2011

kindakrazy2 said:


> I know that suite is the least expensive of the suites and I know people have paid in the $800 range off season so the $1000 range sounds about right now that we have moved to a new year with new hotel rates.  The other suites are much, much more then that though.



Yeah but those other suites are for multiple families though, right? This one is for one freaking rich couple, I guess. Knowing how we all are it is probably not empty too often. That's a lot of cablingy though


----------



## sgrap

Mel522 said:


> Congratulations!  Standard rooms have both a coffee maker and a mini-fridge.



But I gather no microwaves?  I need hot water for tea in the morning!


----------



## sgrap

I saw someone ask about laundry facilities at DLH, but didn't see any response.  Are there laundry facilities there, and how much do they cost?  We are going for 10 days to So Cal, ending at DLR, so I'd like to do laundry somewhere once and not have to pack 10 days worth of clothing.


----------



## Lewdannie

sgrap said:


> But I gather no microwaves?  I need hot water for tea in the morning!



Being Aussies, we can't function without our cuppa!

When we were at the DLH, we just used the coffee maker with no coffee bag, but had to run the the water through twice to make it hot enough, it worked quite well.
I thought about taking something like a Birko jug with us next time, to also heat up pasta or milk:
http://www.birko.com.au/food-drink-heater.html
I'm sure there are similar type of products in the U.S. perhaps in camping stores


----------



## sgrap

Lewdannie said:


> Being Aussies, we can't function without our cuppa!
> 
> When we were at the DLH, we just used the coffee maker with no coffee bag, but had to run the the water through twice to make it hot enough, it worked quite well.
> I thought about taking something like a Birko jug with us next time, to also heat up pasta or milk:
> http://www.birko.com.au/food-drink-heater.html
> I'm sure there are similar type of products in the U.S. perhaps in camping stores


Cool, thanks!  I bought a gadget for myself for Christmas that you just put in a cup of hot water and it heats it up.  You plug it in and I gather the metal heats up.  I need to give it a try.  I think they used to be fairly common years ago before microwaves.  It is smaller than a hot pot type thing, so would be easier to pack.  I'll try to remember to post about it when I give it a try.


----------



## hootey

We stayed at the DLH last week and had a great time. If you need a microwave, there are microwaves for usein the Coffee Shop by the entrance to Goofies Kitchen. There are two cup coffee makers for use in the rooms for hot water. If you would like to bring your own full size coffee pot(we had a bagel toaster), simply unplug it and place it in top of closet after use. Do not leave it plugged in when not in use or not in the room. We used the toaster for bagels and french waffles we brought from home. We had a great time, hope you do as well....


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Does anyone Know if they still have the trivia games or sheets for certain rides that you can get when you check in at Disneyland Hotel? We had a really fun time with that last time and my friend was Asking if they still have that?


----------



## planningjollyholiday

PoohBearFriends said:


> Does anyone Know if they still have the trivia games or sheets for certain rides that you can get when you check in at Disneyland Hotel? We had a really fun time with that last time and my friend was Asking if they still have that?



We were there the last week of september and they had it then. The trivia was for the jungle cruise, pirates, small world, and finding nemo. My DS9 had a blast doing the trivia and thought the little prizes were awesome.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

planningjollyholiday said:
			
		

> We were there the last week of september and they had it then. The trivia was for the jungle cruise, pirates, small world, and finding nemo. My DS9 had a blast doing the trivia and thought the little prizes were awesome.



Thanks. So excited for all the little details!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Ok another ? How long does the gift shop stay open on a Wed night?  I hope they have an autograph book there. We need a new one and I was hoping we could pick it up


----------



## hulliechrisp

had such a great time at the grand californian in october, we figured we'd give the disneyland hotel a try...just booked the first week of may...so excited!!!


----------



## rentayenta

This thread is amazing! We'll be there for a night this March. Can't wait.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Do all the towers have the themed suites?  I'm assuming the adventure suite would be in the adventure tower, the frontier suite in the frontier tower.  What about the pirate suite?


----------



## 8lovesmickey

hulliechrisp said:
			
		

> had such a great time at the grand californian in october, we figured we'd give the disneyland hotel a try...just booked the first week of may...so excited!!!



You'll love it.  We've stayed at both and decided we prefer the DLH.  A little more hectic but FULL of magic!  Enjoy!


----------



## DizMe

Goofy_Mom said:


> Do all the towers have the themed suites?  I'm assuming the adventure suite would be in the adventure tower, the frontier suite in the frontier tower.  What about the pirate suite?



All of the signature suites (themed) are in the Adventure Tower on the top floor (near the concierge lounge).  I stayed in the FairyTale Suite in September--what an experience!!  The themed suites include concierge so it's convenient being in the same tower and on the same floor as the lounge.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

another odd question.

What connections are on the TVs?  If I were to connect my laptop to the TV in order to watch DVD's is there a USB port? or some other computer cord?


----------



## sgrap

PoohBearFriends said:


> Does anyone Know if they still have the trivia games or sheets for certain rides that you can get when you check in at Disneyland Hotel? We had a really fun time with that last time and my friend was Asking if they still have that?


We are staying at the DLH for the first time in March.  I've never heard about these before, but they sound like fun!  Do you just ask when you check-in?


----------



## roobug

Yes they still have the trivia for the rides. You ask at the front desk. They have them for small world pirates and I believe jungle cruise. If you get the right answers you get buttons and kids get to pick from a treasure box for pirates.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

sgrap said:


> We are staying at the DLH for the first time in March.  I've never heard about these before, but they sound like fun!  Do you just ask when you check-in?




Our welcome to The Disneyland resort email came five days out. It listed all the different activities and the trivia challenges were for Jungle cruise, Pirates, and Nemo. 

It was fun to do last time. I think my Best Friend and I had as much fun as the kids.  It has you look at the rides a lot closer.


----------



## N2IT

isisisme said:


> We are staying at DLH right now and got upgraded to a suite. 14th floor in the Frontier tower. It is a corner room do balconies facing the Fantasy tower and the Parks. ( we can see all 4 mountains, the Grizzly peak, Cadillac Range, etc).
> The funny thing is that the height of the balconies is kinda freaky to me. Lol. I get nervous out there. :/



Hey Isisisme,
In regards to your post about the room you were upgraded to in the Frontier tower. I have booked a  two bedroom suite for our April trip. I am wondering if yours was a two bedroom suite. 
This is all new to me as I have not been to the park in 40 years but we are taking our kids and granddaughter for a 4 night stay.  Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks for your time,
N2IT


----------



## isisisme

N2IT said:
			
		

> Hey Isisisme,
> In regards to your post about the room you were upgraded to in the Frontier tower. I have booked a  two bedroom suite for our April trip. I am wondering if yours was a two bedroom suite.
> This is all new to me as I have not been to the park in 40 years but we are taking our kids and granddaughter for a 4 night stay.  Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks for your time,
> N2IT



It was two rooms, not two bedrooms. 
When you walked in the door, there was a 1/2 bath to the left, a small kitchen-y area (fridge, sink, counters/drawers galore, coffee maker). Then the living room with a pull out bed/sofa, tv, desk, sitting chair. Two balconies were off this room. 
Then there was a door and the actual king size bed bedroom, with a full bath and another balcony. 
When I should actually be up (and not having insomnia) I will see if I can get the pics off my phone and upload them. 

We did not pull out the soda bed, but the sofa did prompt my husband to fall asleep watching tv one day.


----------



## isisisme

wallawallakids said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever stayed in one of the two bedroom suites at DLH?  We just booked it for Aug and I can't find any photos of it online.  We have stayed in DLH once before but booked two connecting rooms.  I didn't want to risk us not being together this summer (figure it is such a busy time and they don't guarantee the connecting rooms might as well go for the sure thing this time!)  We stayed in the one bedroom at GC 2 years ago and it wasn't that large my TA said the 2 bedroom is larger although she didn't know how much larger or what the set up was. Is there a view from the room?  Does anyone know which tower it is in?  OR does every tower have one?  Just curious.  And thanks!!


I just posted about the two room suite we had in Oct. it was in Frontier. I'll see about finally posting pics when it's a decent hour.


----------



## wallawallakids

Does anyone know if the restrooms by the pools have showers in them?  We have a really late flight out of LAX on our last day (10pm).  I am wondering if the kids can swim that afternoon before we fly out.  We won't still have our room as check out is at 11pm and I would need a place for them to change and clean up before our trip to the airport.  A day swimming might help then sleep on the red-eye (long flight) home!   Thank you!


----------



## Virgoinab

N2IT said:


> Hey Isisisme,
> In regards to your post about the room you were upgraded to in the Frontier tower. I have booked a  two bedroom suite for our April trip. I am wondering if yours was a two bedroom suite.
> This is all new to me as I have not been to the park in 40 years but we are taking our kids and granddaughter for a 4 night stay.  Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks for your time,
> N2IT



I have stayed in the two bedroom suites a couple of times.

Both times in the Frontier tower.  They are located at the end of the halls.  You enter through a set of double door's first, then on either side you then have the doors to enter the rooms.

On one side is a room (the one's we stayed in) with a king bed, daybed couch, bathroom.   It's pretty much a standard room, but with window's on two walls, and a balcony.  Very spacious.

The second room on the left is more spacious, it has the half bath, living room, balcony, kitchen area with a sink & small fridge, and a breakfast bar.

Through that room is the master bed.  Very spacious, and the bathroom has double sinks.

We love the two bedroom suites as they suite our family well, we have also on one occasion added the third bedroom, which was connected to the smaller bedroom through a door.  That was a standard room with two queens.

What was nice is just keeping the doors propped open during the day so it became very open.


----------



## wallawallakids

Virgoinab said:


> I have stayed in the two bedroom suites a couple of times.
> 
> Both times in the Frontier tower.  They are located at the end of the halls.  You enter through a set of double door's first, then on either side you then have the doors to enter the rooms.
> 
> On one side is a room (the one's we stayed in) with a king bed, daybed couch, bathroom.   It's pretty much a standard room, but with window's on two walls, and a balcony.  Very spacious.
> 
> The second room on the left is more spacious, it has the half bath, living room, balcony, kitchen area with a sink & small fridge, and a breakfast bar.
> 
> Through that room is the master bed.  Very spacious, and the bathroom has double sinks.
> 
> We love the two bedroom suites as they suite our family well, we have also on one occasion added the third bedroom, which was connected to the smaller bedroom through a door.  That was a standard room with two queens.
> 
> What was nice is just keeping the doors propped open during the day so it became very open.



Thank you for this.  It is very helpful.  I reserved a two bedroom this time for our trip in August hoping it would be quite a bit larger than the one bedroom we had last time.  Sounds like it is.  Thanks again!


----------



## jessinabox

I tried to read through as many pages as possible so forgive me if this question has already been addressed numerous times.   Does anyone know what the general pool hours in March are?  Our trip is coming up soon and I'd like to plan accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## SixteenFeet

We just got back from 5 nights here for the first time. I am sure some of these have been addressed but I thought I'd just jot them down here in case it helps someone!

Von's does deliver. DLH staff even carted up our groceries for us since we got the free case of water (which we used up entirely) and paper towels (which were very useful but we had lots left over) for being new to sign up for Von's delivery (we tipped them). We did not test out the "hotel staff will keep food in a cooler until you pick it up" though. We were there when the groceries were delivered. I actually wouldn't recommend trying it - the bell stand was BUSY ALL THE TIME and I wouldn't trust that the staff would be able to make sure your food stays cold. Just schedule the delivery time for when you will be there.

The "dorm fridge" is SMALL. Smaller than an average dorm fridge, I would say. But, incredibly useful. Here is what we were able to fit (and not much more will fit):

1 half gallon of orange juice (there is space for a single half-gallon carton in the door)
1 half gallon of grapefruit juice (laid sideways in the main compartment)
1 quart of milk (in the door)
Pack of salami
Pack of snack cheeses (to go with salami on crackers)
small tub of hummus
package of baby carrots
The freezer is big enough to stick 2 of the SMALL freezer packs, but not much else. In addition, we got a bunch of non-perishables (granola bars, cereal, bananas, apples, crackers) and saved a bunch of $$ on breakfast/snacks. We even made a dinner out of the carrot sticks, crackers/salami/cheese, and fruit on one night. Don't forget to bring things like disposable bowls and spoons (paper towels double as plates). We forgot those things and therefore couldn't eat cereal with milk. If you're traveling with young kids, I'd throw a stack of plastic disposable cups into your suitcase as well - for brushing teeth and for rinsing hair in the bathtub, etc. The room only has 2 paper coffee cups that will fall apart in the bath, and 4 glass cups which you don't want your kids using for teeth brushing at the granite countertops/sinks!

We were in the Adventure tower (by request), park view, 9th floor (I requested a floor on the higher levels) and had a FABULOUS view of the fireworks which was great becaues the kids were so tired they were already in bed, and we could just wake them up to watch and then put them back in bed! We could also see WOC, though only the higher jets of water and of course not the music Also, there is lots of live music in DTD that you can totally hear from the hotel. They will play music well into the evening...until 9 or 10pm. So if this is a concern for you, consider rooms facing the pool instead (though I bet you'd still be able to hear it somewhat). Our kids were so tired it didn't matter. And, I was pleased with how well the sound insulation of the rooms was. The doors are heavy, and walls seem thick. We didn't hear a peep from anyone else during our stay, and could only hear crying babies when out in the hallway. It was so nice!

We had a room with the pull-out and 2 queen beds. Nice size room for two adults and two 4yos!! Anything smaller would've been too small so I am glad we chose DLH over the Grand Californian. My only beef was that there was no small breakfast table and chairs so us adults ate breakfast on the sofa while the kids ate breakfast on the floor. If you're a germaphobe, go downstairs and grab several pool towels to sit your kids on the floor for meals and snacks. That worked great.

We ordered from Marri's one night. It was OK. I wasn't a huge fan of the pizza - the crust is really thick and dough-y and therefore one personal-size pizza is HUGE. We ordered way too much food. 

We were able to swim in early February even though it was "only" in the 60s. Plan to swim in the middle of the afternoon when the sun is highest/hottest if you go during the winter months. Anytime between noon and 4pm is good because the sun keeps things plenty warm, and the water is heated enough to be comfortable - we all got into the pool and had fun. As soon as the sun STARTS to go down in the late afternoon, things get chilly really fast. That's when you head over to the hot tubs We saw people swimming at all hours of the day, including first thing in the morning and late at night (which would've been too chilly for me, but for those wanting to swim laps for a work-out while the pools are not crowded, it's totally do-able). They do close the slides at the shallow play pool early. I think 5pm? They close the big pools at 10pm I believe. No idea when the pools open but we always saw people in the pool as we were leaving around 8am to get to the parks. The pools are worth staying at DLH

They DO NOT have stepstools and do not offer them any more because they have been deemed a "safety hazard". We were able to make do because the girls figured out how to use the bottom shelf (where extra towels are stored) as a kind of "step" and climb up well enough to reach the sink for handwashing so that we didn't constantly have to help. Turning a trash can upside-down wouldn't have worked well. So if this is a big deal for you, consider bringing a folding stepstool.

Anyway, we'd totally stay here again if we splurge on hotel in the future. It was a great stay and picky DH was happy about it too!


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

SixteenFeet said:


> We just got back from 5 nights here for the first time. We were in the Adventure tower (by request), park view, 9th floor (I requested a floor on the higher levels)



May I ask what type of room you reserved? I ask because we have a Deluxe View Room reserved for next month and there's been some confusion on what that means. I was told lower level pool side, but others have been told pool OR DTD between the third and sixth floors. Thanks!


----------



## SixteenFeet

CaliDisneyMama said:


> May I ask what type of room you reserved? I ask because we have a Deluxe View Room reserved for next month and there's been some confusion on what that means. I was told lower level pool side, but others have been told pool OR DTD between the third and sixth floors. Thanks!



We booked premium (which is a step up from deluxe)..at least that's what I have in my notes. However, I am also confused because when we got our final bill, it was nowhere near what the premium room should have cost. To me it looks like we paid for a deluxe room. And, I have no idea if perhaps we were upgraded to a premium room for the deluxe price but if we were, the CM said nothing about it. The bill says nothing about the price level of our room either so I'm confused!

If it helps, we were in the Adventure Tower, 9th floor, room 2763, park view (so from our room which looked straight out the back towards DL/CA, we could see DL on the left side and CA on the right). Perfect view of fireworks off to the left, no trees to obstruct. So maybe you can ask about the price level for the rooms along that side. I imagine that the rooms a few levels down would've had a great view too, and if I remember right there were 11 stories so the top levels I think are the concierge levels.


----------



## RalphMouth

Probably addressed somewhere earlier but can't find the answer....
how long a walk is it from the Adventure Tower to bag check of either DL or DCA ?


----------



## mommy2mrb

RalphMouth said:


> Probably addressed somewhere earlier but can't find the answer....
> how long a walk is it from the Adventure Tower to bag check of either DL or DCA ?



depending on how fast you walk and crowds...we can make it in about 10-15 minutes!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I have a question about Trader Sam's...is this a restaurant where it is necessary to have a reservation for?  We are thinking of dining here on our arrival day for lunch, but don't want to make a reservation because I am not sure exactly when we will get to the resort, also we will be coming off of a 4 and half our flight so I am sure we all will be starving by then and won't want to wait too long to get seated.  Also, is there seating anywhere outside the restaurant where if our kids wanted to swim and DH and I wanted to sit and have a drink, while keeping an eye on them, we could?   Thank you for your help


----------



## Fivers

I ate there on my last trip at the end of January for dinner, and it wasn't too busy.  I think it tends to get busier later in the evening, but I don't think that you'll need a reservation for lunch (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!).  There's not a huge amount of seating inside, but there's outdoor seating as well.  The outdoor seating is near(ish) to the pool, but doesn't really face it, and if I remember correctly you can't really see the pool from there.  

The other option is Tangaroa Terrace, which I believe does face the pool (the entrance does at least), but you still won't get a great view I don't think.  If your kids are older it might work, but if you want to keep a close eye on them I don't think it will work very well.  

Not sure how much help I was, I'm sure someone can chime in with more detailed info.  Have a great trip!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Fivers said:


> I ate there on my last trip at the end of January for dinner, and it wasn't too busy.  I think it tends to get busier later in the evening, but I don't think that you'll need a reservation for lunch (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!).  There's not a huge amount of seating inside, but there's outdoor seating as well.  The outdoor seating is near(ish) to the pool, but doesn't really face it, and if I remember correctly you can't really see the pool from there.
> 
> The other option is Tangaroa Terrace, which I believe does face the pool (the entrance does at least), but you still won't get a great view I don't think.  If your kids are older it might work, but if you want to keep a close eye on them I don't think it will work very well.
> 
> Not sure how much help I was, I'm sure someone can chime in with more detailed info.  Have a great trip!



Thank you, you were a big help .  My kids will be 12 and 9 and won't need too much supervision while they are swimming (they are both like fish when it comes to water).  I was just wondering if it was at all possible to have a nice adult drink while relaxing on the chaise chairs while the kids have fun in the pool.  After a long flight, an adult drink by the pool sounds heavenly


----------



## Fivers

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you, you were a big help .  My kids will be 12 and 9 and won't need too much supervision while they are swimming (they are both like fish when it comes to water).  I was just wondering if it was at all possible to have a nice adult drink while relaxing on the chaise chairs while the kids have fun in the pool.  After a long flight, an adult drink by the pool sounds heavenly



Glad I could help!   That absolutely sounds like the perfect way to kick off a Disney vacation!  We intended on going to Trader Sam's just for drinks, and ended up having dinner there because the atmosphere was just too fun!


----------



## mullii5

Just booked DLH for 4 nights in early June!!  

So excited....I'm not telling the family where we're staying.  How am I going to keep this secret!?!?!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a question about Trader Sam's...is this a restaurant where it is necessary to have a reservation for?  We are thinking of dining here on our arrival day for lunch, but don't want to make a reservation because I am not sure exactly when we will get to the resort, also we will be coming off of a 4 and half our flight so I am sure we all will be starving by then and won't want to wait too long to get seated.  Also, is there seating anywhere outside the restaurant where if our kids wanted to swim and DH and I wanted to sit and have a drink, while keeping an eye on them, we could?   Thank you for your help



I think there are Trader Sam waiters/waitresses that come down to the pool area to take orders? not positive, but I seem to recall a few waitstaff making trips from TS to the pool.


----------



## mommy2mrb

just 31 days out until our stay at DLH for my DD 13th bday!  can't wait to see the look on her face when she find out we are staying here


----------



## carisa81

They do served adults beverages at the pool. Sounds fabulous!


----------



## larina

I'm so nervous about our upcoming stay at DLH. My family loves PPH and the incredible view there. If I understand correctly, most of the suites are in the Adventure tower. Is that right? And then there are others dotted throughout the hotel towers, but not many, right? 

What about balconies? Do all the suites have them? Or only certain ones? We are staying concierge. Does that make a difference? 

I know our stay is a long way off, but I am an over-planner and I'm super anxious that DLH won't live up to our experience at PPH (that view is amazing!!!).


----------



## Virgoinab

larina said:


> I'm so nervous about our upcoming stay at DLH. My family loves PPH and the incredible view there. If I understand correctly, most of the suites are in the Adventure tower. Is that right? And then there are others dotted throughout the hotel towers, but not many, right?
> 
> What about balconies? Do all the suites have them? Or only certain ones? We are staying concierge. Does that make a difference?
> 
> I know our stay is a long way off, but I am an over-planner and I'm super anxious that DLH won't live up to our experience at PPH (that view is amazing!!!).



If you are staying in a 2 or three bedroom suite, and not a theme suite, most of them are actually located in the Froniter tower, at the ends, with balcony's.

They do have the suites in other tower's, but the majority are in the Frontier tower.

If you want a balcony, you can ask to be in the Frontier tower, and you may get one.  That is the only tower with balcony's.

However the Concierge Lounge is in the Adventure tower, which is where the themed suites are located, but also some 1 and 2 bedroom suites.

It really depends on where you request to stay.  If you want quick access to the e ticket Concierge lounge, then request the adventure tower.  If you want a balcony, request the frontier tower.

Hope that helps


----------



## larina

Okay, so I'm more confused than ever. 

Where is our best chance for a view of the fireworks? Hmmm, so much to think about.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you, you were a big help .  My kids will be 12 and 9 and won't need too much supervision while they are swimming (they are both like fish when it comes to water).  I was just wondering if it was at all possible to have a nice adult drink while relaxing on the chaise chairs while the kids have fun in the pool.  After a long flight, an adult drink by the pool sounds heavenly





PoohsFan1 said:


> I have a question about Trader Sam's...is this a restaurant where it is necessary to have a reservation for?  We are thinking of dining here on our arrival day for lunch, but don't want to make a reservation because I am not sure exactly when we will get to the resort, also we will be coming off of a 4 and half our flight so I am sure we all will be starving by then and won't want to wait too long to get seated.  Also, is there seating anywhere outside the restaurant where if our kids wanted to swim and DH and I wanted to sit and have a drink, while keeping an eye on them, we could?   Thank you for your help





Fivers said:


> I ate there on my last trip at the end of January for dinner, and it wasn't too busy.  I think it tends to get busier later in the evening, but I don't think that you'll need a reservation for lunch (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!).  There's not a huge amount of seating inside, but there's outdoor seating as well.  The outdoor seating is near(ish) to the pool, but doesn't really face it, and if I remember correctly you can't really see the pool from there.
> 
> The other option is Tangaroa Terrace, which I believe does face the pool (the entrance does at least), but you still won't get a great view I don't think.  If your kids are older it might work, but if you want to keep a close eye on them I don't think it will work very well.
> 
> Not sure how much help I was, I'm sure someone can chime in with more detailed info.  Have a great trip!



Fivers is right; you can't see the pool from Tarangoa Terrace/Trader Sam's (and though it seems a good idea wanting to watch the kiddos from there, you can imagine why they don't want the public to be able to gawk over the pool !) 

My kids were 5/8 last summer, great swimmers, and DH and I parked in lounge chairs and took turns going out of the pool gate to get drinks at Trader Sam's.  You just tell them you're at the pool and they'll give you the plastic cups.  There is cocktail service, friendly but not bartenders (in case you like to try different things they can't really answer questions about recipes and stock) and we ordered from the cocktail servers a couple times  but decided that just going into the bar is much faster, even when TS looks full; plus you get to check out the cool bar!


----------



## Virgoinab

larina said:


> Okay, so I'm more confused than ever.
> 
> Where is our best chance for a view of the fireworks? Hmmm, so much to think about.



Either the adventure tower, or the Frontier tower, theme park view.

Frontier tower theme park view above the 6 flr, will garner you a great view of the fireworks.

Adventure tower, will give you easy access to e ticket lounge.

Hope that helps


----------



## Princess&JackMom

So excited that we decided to take the plunge and stay at the DH for our July/August trip. It's a splurge but worth it since this will probably be our only DLR trip (we are East Coasters and frequent fliers to Florida).

My kids play the Disneyland App on the iPad and saw the new Monorail pools and that was it for them. I knew they'd be disappointed with anything else (me, too!).

Now to get myself a new countdown ticker!


----------



## mommy2mrb

two weeks from now we will be at DLH  can't wait to see my DD face when she realizes we are staying all 5 nights there  and so looking forward to our dinner that night at steakhouse 55 to celebrate her 13th birthday


----------



## netter7997

Virgoinab said:


> Either the adventure tower, or the Frontier tower, theme park view.
> 
> Frontier tower theme park view above the 6 flr, will garner you a great view of the fireworks.
> 
> Adventure tower, will give you easy access to e ticket lounge.
> 
> Hope that helps



What is the e ticket lounge?  This is the first I've read about it.  Sorry if its been asked before.


----------



## wallawallakids

netter7997 said:


> What is the e ticket lounge?  This is the first I've read about it.  Sorry if its been asked before.



It is the concierge lounge at the DLH.


----------



## DarthMole

We just booked up the DLH for 12/22-12/26.  

Now to catch up on a 30+ pages of posts.


----------



## arichau

Virgoinab said:


> Either the adventure tower, or the Frontier tower, theme park view.
> 
> Frontier tower theme park view above the 6 flr, will garner you a great view of the fireworks.
> 
> Adventure tower, will give you easy access to e ticket lounge.
> 
> Hope that helps



Just ran into this and feel the need to add to the confusion LOL! I have a 2 bedroom suite reserved. When I said we needed both rooms to have 2 queen beds they said that request would put us in the Fantasy Tower. I asked about my view options and they said both pool and park. I asked for park but have been concerned ever since that it will be a sad excuse for a park view.

Anyone ask for or have a park view in the Fantasy Tower - if so what did you think? If you were in a 2 bedroom suite even better!

Thanks!


----------



## larina

arichau said:
			
		

> Just ran into this and feel the need to add to the confusion LOL! I have a 2 bedroom suite reserved. When I said we needed both rooms to have 2 queen beds they said that request would put us in the Fantasy Tower. I asked about my view options and they said both pool and park. I asked for park but have been concerned ever since that it will be a sad excuse for a park view.
> 
> Anyone ask for or have a park view in the Fantasy Tower - if so what did you think? If you were in a 2 bedroom suite even better!
> 
> Thanks!



Funny, we reserved the same (2 queens in each room of a two bedroom suite) for December 21-27 and they told me we'd most likely be in the Frontier tower.


----------



## arichau

larina said:


> Funny, we reserved the same (2 queens in each room of a two bedroom suite) for December 21-27 and they told me we'd most likely be in the Frontier tower.



That's so interesting. I was thinking about requesting the Frontier Tower (because I heard they were the only tower that had balconies) but I also would love a glimpse of the park and was concerned about photos I have seen from that tower where the Adventure Tower was half of that view.

I changed from a standard room to a 2 bedroom suite for part of my June trip - was shocked they had any available - maybe that had something to do with it? Maybe I'll call back and see if someone else give me different info just to drive me crazy LOL!

For the first part of our trip we are in a standard with an upper level park view upgrade. I'm thinking for that I should request Adventure Tower.

Or in more sane times I think I should just ask for pool views for both!! Turns out it's not a huge deal to me what my view is - since I'll be trapped in the room for several nights with one of my young ones I'd love to see a glimpse of fireworks or people watching in DTD which is why I am even bothering trying to figure this out.

I love the DLH but obviously hate the prices (so bummed there are no AP discounts for suites and they said for my June reservation no AAA discounts either) so I am trying to at least make a smart request - knowing full well they can't guarantee anything.


----------



## dec2009mama

If I booked an upper level theme park view room what building would I be in and what would be the highest floor I could get?

Trying to decided whether to stay at DLH or DGC


----------



## DizMe

dec2009mama said:


> If I booked an upper level theme park view room what building would I be in and what would be the highest floor I could get?
> 
> Trying to decided whether to stay at DLH or DGC



This is most likely going to be the Adventure Tower.  We are booked for the same but with concierge.  The lounge is in Adventure so as long as you're not in a suite, they try to keep you in the top 3 floors of Adventure for concierge.  I can't remember now how high that tower goes.  11 or 12 floors?

ETA: forgot to say we're booked for Dec 5-8!  Can't wait!!


----------



## DoughR

dec2009mama said:


> If I booked an upper level theme park view room what building would I be in and what would be the highest floor I could get?
> 
> Trying to decided whether to stay at DLH or DGC



They still might put you in Frontier Tower. Some of the rooms near the east end of the building they consider resort/district view. Without concierge, Adventure isn't a guarantee. You can still make a non-guaranteed request though. I think upper is considered floors 7-10.


----------



## netter7997

Sorry if its been asked but I couldn't find this. Are there adjoining standard rooms in DLH since the remodel? Wondering if they offer them or if they want people to get suites. If they have them, are they in a specific tower? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## wallawallakids

netter7997 said:


> Sorry if its been asked but I couldn't find this. Are there adjoining standard rooms in DLH since the remodel? Wondering if they offer them or if they want people to get suites. If they have them, are they in a specific tower? Just curious. Thanks!



Yes they do have standard connecting rooms.  We stayed in them a few visits ago in the first remodeled tower.  (I forget the name of the tower, sorry).  But it was the first tower done and it had already been remodeled when we stayed there.  We had one room with a king and it connected to another standard room with two queens.  It worked out perfect for our family of 6.  HTH

ETA: Just remember you can request connecting rooms but they are not guaranteed so you may not get them even if you ask.  However, we have always had good luck with getting what we have requested but they will tell you it isn't guaranteed.  I am sure at higher volume times it is more of a risk.  Also you need to say connecting and not adjoining.  Adjoining just means next to each other, connecting has a door connecting them.


----------



## Disney_dreamer

We just stayed at the DLH (LOVED it!) in the Frontier tower.  We were in a standard 2 Queen room and there was a connecting door in the room.

What a wonderful hotel.... so convenient to everything.  It was so easy to walk back from the parks and relax by the pool every afternoon when the crowds became too much.  One of the highlights was the dinner we had outside Trader Sam's on the couches....  same cost as eating quick service in the parks but what a great way to take a break!  And the food was delicious....


----------



## Alice28

I'm staying in a concierge room, park view this week for my birthday. I'd love to see pics of the E-ticket lounge if anyone can post a link. I found some once, but am always interested in seeing more. 

I've stayed at the DLH numerous times, my most recent time last summer. I love it. It's my favorite of the three DLHotels, I love it even more than Grand CA. This is my first time staying club level.


----------



## pixiepowers

We loved the Fantasy Tower park view room.  My kids are not fans of loud fireworks, so we just watched from our room every night.  We just turned off the lights, opened the curtains and turned on the channel for the fireworks music.  It was absolutely magical (and we didn't have to fight through crowds on our way home afterwards).


----------



## Princess&JackMom

We are so excited (well, at least I am!) to be staying at the DLH for our first family trip to Disneyland in August. Almost to the 100 day mark!


----------



## DizMe

Alice28 said:


> I'm staying in a concierge room, park view this week for my birthday. I'd love to see pics of the E-ticket lounge if anyone can post a link. I found some once, but am always interested in seeing more.
> 
> I've stayed at the DLH numerous times, my most recent time last summer. I love it. It's my favorite of the three DLHotels, I love it even more than Grand CA. This is my first time staying club level.



Here is a view from the lounge:





[/IMG]

And a shot of the food part of the lounge.  Sorry it isn't very good!


----------



## Briarrose1306

I am so excited to stay here in two weeks!  My first ever stay at the DLH!  So proud of myself for reading through all 33 pages! lol


----------



## aliceindisneyland

We are leaving in 5 days for a 4 night DLH stay!  I have a few questions; if anyone has info I would appreciate it, as if I call DKs will overhear and the cousin is a surprise.
1. I have booked a room for 5 so my little cousin can stay with us.  We won't all arrive at the same time; his parents will bring him.  Since our family is parking 1 car and the reservation allows for 2, can the cousin's parents park in DLH parking to drop him off?  I am sure we will have dinner and visit as well, so can they park for about 3 hours? I can't remember from past visits if when we drive in to the hotel they check our reservation.  I know the little cousin will have a room key, but will that work for in/out of parking lot (I could leave it at front desk for pick up)?  I seem to remember that the kids' keys are coded differently.  And how would they return to pick him up another day? (He would need his room key for early entry.) 
2. I know about the 1 cup coffee pots, but I can't remember whether hot paper cups with lids are stocked in the room.  As they take up a lot of room I'd rather not pack hot cups/lids if I don't need to. 
3. We have Premium View booked and I have requested to stay in Adventure tower as we have stayed in Frontier 3x already.  Is it correct that Adventure tower has either Park or Pool view?  Which is better in your experience?  Thank you! Getting so excited  and packing already!


----------



## dec2009mama

We leave this Saturday for our 4 night stay at the DLH too!!

We booked an uppper level resort view and when I made the booking I was told the room would be in the adventure tower 6th floor or higher -- not too sure of a Premium View room I guess that could be either pool or resort view?
I found booking thru a person vs online is different when it comes to room descriptions -- when I called the CM could only book me a Premium View room (either pool or resort -- no guarantee) but online I could book an Upper Level Resort View room. 
No idea what the difference is between the two but I wanted to ensure I got a resort view rather than pool view so I booked online instead.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

dec2009mama said:


> We leave this Saturday for our 4 night stay at the DLH too!!
> 
> We booked an uppper level resort view and when I made the booking I was told the room would be in the adventure tower 6th floor or higher -- not too sure of a Premium View room I guess that could be either pool or resort view?
> I found booking thru a person vs online is different when it comes to room descriptions -- when I called the CM could only book me a Premium View room (either pool or resort -- no guarantee) but online I could book an Upper Level Resort View room.
> No idea what the difference is between the two but I wanted to ensure I got a resort view rather than pool view so I booked online instead.



We booked online through a travel site.  The upper level rooms were listed as park/pool.  I called to request park and explained that it would be our first time in the hotel and how over the moon excited we were to stay there!

Anyone been lately? I'd love to see more pictures of the room and the view.


----------



## july2011

Goofy_Mom said:


> We booked online through a travel site.  The upper level rooms were listed as park/pool.  I called to request park and explained that it would be our first time in the hotel and how over the moon excited we were to stay there!
> 
> Anyone been lately? I'd love to see more pictures of the room and the view.



Goofy_Mom - since you booked with a travel company who did you call about requesting park view vs. pool?  The hotel directly?  If so, what # did you use & how far in advance can you call?

I just cancelled our reservation & am going to rebook today using the Orbitz 15% off code and want to be sure if I do premium view that we get park view (like a previous poster, I noticed you can only distinguish on DL's website).  Assuming I rebook with Orbitz, can I still call Disney about room requests or do they not see my reservation # until we get there?  I'm really debating doing premium view still or downgrading to deluxe, especially if premium view risks being a pool view.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

july2011 said:


> Goofy_Mom - since you booked with a travel company who did you call about requesting park view vs. pool?  The hotel directly?  If so, what # did you use & how far in advance can you call?
> 
> I just cancelled our reservation & am going to rebook today using the Orbitz 15% off code and want to be sure if I do premium view that we get park view (like a previous poster, I noticed you can only distinguish on DL's website).  Assuming I rebook with Orbitz, can I still call Disney about room requests or do they not see my reservation # until we get there?  I'm really debating doing premium view still or downgrading to deluxe, especially if premium view risks being a pool view.




I called the hotel directly about an hour after I booked through the travel company (I used travelocity).  Our dates are Friday October 11 to Tuesday October 15 (4 nights for $1857)  The hotel CM pulled up our reservation without any problems and said "it's not a guarantee, just a request".  I told her I understand.  I don't think I've ever heard a request not be granted.


----------



## july2011

Goofy_Mom said:


> I called the hotel directly about an hour after I booked through the travel company (I used travelocity).  Our dates are Friday October 11 to Tuesday October 15 (4 nights for $1857)  The hotel CM pulled up our reservation without any problems and said "it's not a guarantee, just a request".  I told her I understand.  I don't think I've ever heard a request not be granted.



Great news!  And do you know what the direct hotel # is or where I can find it?  Everything I see is the reservations company and not direct.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

july2011 said:


> Great news!  And do you know what the direct hotel # is or where I can find it?  Everything I see is the reservations company and not direct.  Thank you!!!



I found these numbers on disneyland's website.  Click on places to stay, then on the DL hotel.  on the right column you'll find the address and these numbers.

Hotel Operator:
(714) 778-6600

and 

(714) 956-MICKEY
(714) 956-6425


I don't recall which number I dialed, but I know it was one of these.  Also, after you book your hotel through a travel site, there is usually a phone number to your hotel listed on your confirmation statement.  BE SURE TO SAVE YOUR STATEMENT!!! YOU'LL NEED IT FOR CHECK IN!!!  It also comes in handy when they "can't" find your reservation.  It hasn't happened to me at a Disney hotel, but on more than on occasion I got the "I can't seem to find your reservation".  After I say, well I've got a confirmation right here, the reservation magically appears.


----------



## dec2009mama

First I called the DLH reservation line direct and the CM told me I could only book a Premium view room with a request for resort or pool view (they do not classify rooms as park view)  I advised that I was on disneyland.com and it shows I can book a specific view room being a resort view or pool view and it doesnt look like a non-guaranteed request.   CM suggested I book online thru Disneyland.com so I can guarantee the room and view I wanted rather than thru the phone only being able to book Premium View.


----------



## july2011

Thanks guys!  So I just found 20% off DLH at a travel website (I posted it separately) so I got the premium room & will call to request park view vs. pool view.  Even though I had requested it with my previous reservation directly, I wasn't 100% confident that they would give me that view so may as well save some cash for the same risk    Getting SO excited about this trip!!!


----------



## ShelsGoingToDisney

I apologize if this has been discussed but I searched and couldn't come up with the answer.

I just noticed on the email documents from the TA that there is not a parking fee any longer as mentioned in post #1. There is a $13.80 "resort fee" that covers parking, telephone, and internet service.

Is this correct?  We were planning to get rid of our car when we arrived at the DLH so we didn't have to pay $15 per day to park it. We'd just get a cab to the airport. If we have to pay $13.80 even without having a car maybe it would be cheaper to keep the car and return it back to the airport?

Any word on this? $15 parking fee or $13.80 resort fee even with no car????


----------



## SPOERLX3

Hoping someone can help give us an idea or where the standard rooms would be located at the Disneyland Hotel.

My daughter won a trip to Disneyland for 4 days/3 nights for 4 and since her husband can't get off work to go, she ask me to go with her and my 2 grandkids!!

The trip includes a standard room at the Disneyland Hotel and we were just wondering if there is a specific area(s) that the standard rooms are located?
Is there any chance that we could request a specific building for a standard room?


----------



## Fivers

SPOERLX3 said:


> Hoping someone can help give us an idea or where the standard rooms would be located at the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> My daughter won a trip to Disneyland for 4 days/3 nights for 4 and since her husband can't get off work to go, she ask me to go with her and my 2 grandkids!!
> 
> The trip includes a standard room at the Disneyland Hotel and we were just wondering if there is a specific area(s) that the standard rooms are located?
> Is there any chance that we could request a specific building for a standard room?



Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all three buildings have standard rooms.  Adventure Tower has the fewest, I think only the first three floors are considered standard, the rest are considered view.  As far as I know you can request any tower you want!  You may not get it, but it's always worth a try  

When my Mom and I went in January, she did the booking and had no idea which tower to request (booking for a standard room), so the the CM suggested Adventure as it's the closest.  We ended up 6th floor Adventure Tower with a DtD/Theme Park view   It was awesome!   I say request whichever tower you like, and maybe there will even be a bit of Disney magic waiting for you when you check in!  Hope you have an awesome trip, that's super exciting!


----------



## SPOERLX3

Fivers said:


> Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe all three buildings have standard rooms.  Adventure Tower has the fewest, I think only the first three floors are considered standard, the rest are considered view.  As far as I know you can request any tower you want!  You may not get it, but it's always worth a try
> 
> When my Mom and I went in January, she did the booking and had no idea which tower to request (booking for a standard room), so the the CM suggested Adventure as it's the closest.  We ended up 6th floor Adventure Tower with a DtD/Theme Park view   It was awesome!   I say request whichever tower you like, and maybe there will even be a bit of Disney magic waiting for you when you check in!  Hope you have an awesome trip, that's super exciting!





Sounds great! What is the best way to request? Fax or call?


----------



## TinkFlies

I booked through AAA and there didn't seem to be a place to request a certain tower.  I have two questions:

1.  Is there anything I can do before we arrive to request a certain tower? (I think I want Adventure since it's closest.)
2.  If you book a standard room do they sometimes upgrade you and/or are there any tricks to getting upgraded?


----------



## SPOERLX3

TinkFlies said:


> I booked through AAA and there didn't seem to be a place to request a certain tower.  I have two questions:
> 
> 1.  Is there anything I can do before we arrive to request a certain tower? (I think I want Adventure since it's closest.)
> 2.  If you book a standard room do they sometimes upgrade you and/or are there any tricks to getting upgraded?



I was looking for this information too.
I checked the first AMAZING post on this thread and found this:
Can I request a particular location or room type? 
Some people prefer to request one Tower or the other and its always best to make your requests along with your initial booking. You can also try faxing or phoning the resort a few days before you arrive (no more than five days) as a reminder, but please be aware that Disney will not guarantee any locations apart from on specific medical grounds.

Hope this helps


----------



## SPOERLX3

*Can I request a particular location or room type?* 
Some people prefer to request one Tower or the other and its always best to make your requests along with your initial booking. You can also try faxing or phoning the resort a few days before you arrive *(no more than five days)* as a reminder, but please be aware that Disney will not guarantee any locations apart from on specific medical grounds.


Knowing this now, I guess my only question would be now:
Since our initial reservation was made by the company that my daughter won the trip through, should we call and see if the DLH can add it now or should we use the "no more that 5 days before" rule?


----------



## Fivers

Hmmm...  Good question.  From reading that, it sounds like the "no more than 5 days" rule goes for if you've already made a request when you made the reservation, and want to confirm/remind them about your request.  In your situation, I think I'd give them a call now and see if you can add a request to your reservation.  From what I've heard, some CMs are more accommodating than others, but I think usually they're pretty helpful!  

And for TinkFlies (sorry, forgot to quote!), I don't know about any tips/tricks for getting upgraded, but I think most people agree if you ask for an upgrade when you check in, you pretty much nix any chance of getting a free upgrade.  My intuition is that requesting Adventure Tower may increases your chances as there are fewer standard rooms in that tower, but if all the view rooms have been booked then you'll be out of luck no matter what.  Personally, I tend to just check in as normal, and if you're lucky enough to get some extra pixie dust at check in, then that's a nice bonus!    And yes, we did get upgraded when we checked in for our January trip, so it does happen!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## TinkFlies

Thanks *SPOERLX3*!  Doing the blond high five for now checking the first post!!  DOH!


----------



## SPOERLX3

TinkFlies said:


> Thanks *SPOERLX3*!  Doing the blond high five for now checking the first post!!  DOH!



I actually read the first post entirely and must have just missed that.


----------



## joeysmommy

Has anyone ever used the microwave on the main floor in the Adventure tower?

Anyone have a pic?


----------



## sgrap

joeysmommy said:


> Has anyone ever used the microwave on the main floor in the Adventure tower?
> 
> Anyone have a pic?


We ended up getting upgraded to GCH, so I can't help you on that one, even though I was asking about it.  My little retro water heater gizmo worked great, though!


----------



## joeysmommy

sgrap said:


> We ended up getting upgraded to GCH, so I can't help you on that one, even though I was asking about it.  My little retro water heater gizmo worked great, though!



Ooh! What was your little water heater gizmo??
That sounds much better than schlepping downstairs!


----------



## diskids2

Hi Everyone!

We will be going to DLR for the first time in the summer (August) 2014.  We are a family of five adults DH, me, and our kids (well um they will always be my kids)  27, 23, 19.

We keep going around and around on this question.  I'm not sure if we should book a two bedroom suite at DLH and request the tower with no guarantee or if we should book two separate concierge theme park view rooms (or standard and hope for cabana 3rd floor) at PPH.

Since this is our first visit, we are sure to be spending less time in the rooms.  We would want to hang out at the pool for at least one or two afternoons, but probably not a full day.  We plan on staying Saturday to Saturday and will most likely spend 3-4 days at DL/DCA and then two days at another venue - maybe tour of LA or Universal etc.  

Any thoughts on which hotel and configuration we should choose?  I'm also posting on PPH super thread.  And thank you so much!


----------



## sgrap

joeysmommy said:


> Ooh! What was your little water heater gizmo??
> That sounds much better than schlepping downstairs!


I can't remember exactly where I got mine, maybe World Market?  But here is a link to what it is like:
http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Immersion-Water-Heater-Voltage/dp/B000AXS0UE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

My friend just put water through the coffee pot without any coffee, though, and that worked fine too.  I hate the taste of coffee, so I didn't even want to try it.  I just used the immersion heater . . . I put it in a cup of water before I got in the shower and it was hot by the time I was out and dressed.  I always bring my own mug because the hotel mugs are tiny.  You do have to be careful with little kids around these immersion heaters, because that metal part gets really hot.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## AZlady

I'm starting my search of which on site hotel to stay at~
The DL home "hotel" page does not list a fridge for the DL hotel, but reading the first few pages of this superthread (I admit, I did not read all 500 posts ) it states they do.
Does a standard room have a mini fridge? (do all 3 onsite hotels?)
Thanks


----------



## darcie2000

AZlady said:


> I'm starting my search of which on site hotel to stay at~
> The DL home "hotel" page does not list a fridge for the DL hotel, but reading the first few pages of this superthread (I admit, I did not read all 500 posts ) it states they do.
> Does a standard room have a mini fridge? (do all 3 onsite hotels?)
> Thanks



We recently stayed at DLH in a standard room and yes we had a mini fridge.


----------



## WJD2011

AZlady said:


> I'm starting my search of which on site hotel to stay at~
> The DL home "hotel" page does not list a fridge for the DL hotel, but reading the first few pages of this superthread (I admit, I did not read all 500 posts ) it states they do.
> Does a standard room have a mini fridge? (do all 3 onsite hotels?)
> Thanks



I called DLH yesterday to verify our reservation and room/tower request for our upcoming trip. I also verifed with the CM that all rooms at DLH have a refrigerator.  Not sure about GCH and PP as there some posts on this board about a recent fire at GCH due to a malfunction of a refrigerator. There was a report that all of refrigerators were removed from GCH.


----------



## BunnieGene

WJD2011 said:


> I called DLH yesterday to verify our reservation and room/tower request for our upcoming trip. I also verifed with the CM that all rooms at DLH have a refrigerator.  Not sure about GCH and PP as there some posts on this board about a recent fire at GCH due to a malfunction of a refrigerator. There was a report that all of refrigerators were removed from GCH.



We are at GCH now and have a refrigerator in our room...


----------



## Jenna319

So excited! Just booked our 1st stay at the DLH!  We put in a request for the Adventure tower.  Can anyone tell me if they have a pool bar? I don't know how I am going to wait until September....


----------



## Congo Queen

There is no pool bar at DLH pool, but there is poolside drink service.  Then just outside the enclosed pool area there is a great tiki bar called Trader Sam's. Don't miss it.  One of my favorite places in the whole resort


----------



## closetmickey

Hoping to go in October for the first time since the refurb.  Thanks for this thread!


----------



## lindyv321

We will be staying at DLH soon!!! I need to call and put in my request for tower preference   We will be in a resort/pool view room and I would prefer the Fantasy or Adventure tower.  Does anyone know if we can request a cot or something as we will have 5 people in the room with two queen sized beds...

Also do you think it's worth the extra cost to upgrade to club level?


----------



## tlovesdis

lindyv321 said:


> We will be staying at DLH soon!!! I need to call and put in my request for tower preference   We will be in a resort/pool view room and I would prefer the Fantasy or Adventure tower.  Does anyone know if we can request a cot or something as we will have 5 people in the room with two queen sized beds...
> 
> Also do you think it's worth the extra cost to upgrade to club level?



Your room will have a couch that turns into a bed.  It's not a pull out, it's a single that kind of folds down, but it works well for a kid/teen or even smallish adult!!


----------



## lindyv321

tlovesdis said:


> Your room will have a couch that turns into a bed.  It's not a pull out, it's a single that kind of folds down, but it works well for a kid/teen or even smallish adult!!



Perfect!!!! Thank you


----------



## LMO429

Just booked The Disneyland Hotel for February 2014. We stayed at the Grand Californian back in 2008 and I found the rooms to be on the small side. How would the rooms at disneyland compare?


----------



## ChristianR

LMO429 - Be sure to request a room with a day bed (which are located in all three towers). I stayed in one without a day bed and it was comparable to a room at the GCH. But the one with a day bed I stayed in last year was very roomy.


----------



## krispin41

Just booked my first stay at the DLH! (Last two trips DH and I stayed at PPH, which we love, but trying something new.) So excited, will have to devour this thread now!


----------



## kculvie

We just got back from 5 days at DLH it was awesome!!! We had room 1125 in the fantasy tower. Its a standard parking lot view however if you look to the right you can see the matterhorn, BTMRR, and a perfect view of the fireworks.  Also in the lobby daily was Goofy, Balou, Snow White, Chip and Dale, and princess Jasmine.


----------



## elamarca

I've wanted to stay at the DL Hotel since I was a little girl, but never got the chance, since I grew up not far away. We're taking our six year old this December for two nights and I can't wait!! I think the trip is just as much, if not more, for me than him.


----------



## hootey

We just got back from 5 days at DLH it was awesome!!! We had room 1125 in the fantasy tower. Its a standard parking lot view however if you look to the right you can see the matterhorn, BTMRR, and a perfect view of the fireworks. _Also in the lobby daily was Goofy, Balou, Snow White, Chip and Dale, and princess Jasmine.  _09-26-2013 02:33 PM 

  I am delighted to see someone else posting about seeing characters in the DLH lobby  Thanks a million. I have posted similar comments in the past and each time others have questioned my truthfulness
  Glad to see I am not the only one that meets characters in the DLH lobby!


----------



## tlovesdis

hootey said:


> I am delighted to see someone else posting about seeing characters in the DLH lobby  Thanks a million. I have posted similar comments in the past and each time others have questioned my truthfulness
> Glad to see I am not the only one that meets characters in the DLH lobby!



I've seen characters in the lobby too!!!!


----------



## Itinkso

tlovesdis said:


> I've seen characters in the lobby too!!!!



I saw Goofy in the lobby last week! 

Mickey used to be the "greeter" at the front entrance. Does he still greet?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We saw Goofy in the lobby last Feb. Hoping to see some more this coming trip!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Itinkso said:
			
		

> I saw Goofy in the lobby last week!
> 
> Mickey used to be the "greeter" at the front entrance. Does he still greet?



I have never seen mickey ever at the hotel. I have seen lots of other characters though in the lobby and sometimes outside of the fantasy tower close to the pool. I think the best time to see characters is around 12:30/1:00 when goofys kitchen is finishing their brunch. It seemed like once the characters from goofys kitchen were done they would head over to the lobby for a short visit. Loved how easy it was to get pictures and autographs,  my DS 10 kept saying , "mom this is awesome, we dont even have to stand in line."


----------



## Itinkso

planningjollyholiday said:


> I have never seen mickey ever at the hotel...



Thanks! I realize it could have been over 20 years ago that we were first at DLH and saw him!


----------



## eagleone1983

Is it okay to ask what your rates are for the rooms? I've got mine booked for February 8-10, 2014 for my daughter's 3rd birthday with the military salute pricing which is supposed to be 35% off but my rates don't fall in the range that was posted in the first post on this thread for a standard room. 

Just wondering, we'll be going either way more importantly I'm hoping my daughter grows another 3 inches in 4 months to hit the infamous 40" mark.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

eagleone1983 said:
			
		

> Is it okay to ask what your rates are for the rooms? I've got mine booked for February 8-10, 2014 for my daughter's 3rd birthday with the military salute pricing which is supposed to be 35% off but my rates don't fall in the range that was posted in the first post on this thread for a standard room.
> 
> Just wondering, we'll be going either way more importantly I'm hoping my daughter grows another 3 inches in 4 months to hit the infamous 40" mark.



The first page is out of date as far as rates go. The absolute cheapest you can get a standard room with no discount is $300. That is for a weekday and only offered for very few weeks of the year. The price will probably go up for 2014.


----------



## eagleone1983

Thank you for the info. Just for those military members wondering our rate was $241/day for sat, sun, and mon. So it seems that is probably even a better rate than APs get. 

My daughters gonna flip out when she sees any of the characters. We took her to Sea World earlier this year since I was there on business and I almost had to tackle her to keep her from running after Elmo and she doesn't like him near as much as anything Disney.


----------



## firstdislander

I booked 4 nights through Costco and then another night through the Disney reservation number.  They couldn't link the reservations together and said I may have to change rooms.  It just seems like I should be able to have the reservations linked, any advice?

Thanks


----------



## disneylandette

Just got back yesterday staying 5 nights and 6 days at the Disney Hotel. We had a nice stay EXCEPT for two unfortunate situations  

1.) When we checked in around 10am we where told our room was not ready and it may not be ready up to 4pm that they will text me when it was ready. We walked around DTD for several hrs then went and hung out at the pool for several more hrs. All along looking at my phone for my text......nothing! Around 2pm I went in and asked to make sure they had the correct number which they did. Finally we went in at 4:10 to tell them we never received a text and we had been there sense 10am. The guest service guy looked us up and said that he will see if they could get us into a room right away that was ready that they had call ins?? I didn't want to start off the vacation on a bad note but was SHOCKED that it took that long! When we got into our room we where nicely surprised that we had a really good view of DTD on the 4th floor in the tower that I asked for. 

2.) I had brought down with me a certain amount of cash. The first day we went into Disneyland I only took with me a little of that money and kept the rest in my purse. When we came back I noticed my purse was not where I thought I left it in my suitcase. I pulled out my cash and started counting it and after running the numbers through our heads come up with $100 short  again I didn't want to go down this road even though it made me sad and furious that someone would steel!?!? I understand I should have put it in the safe like I usually do when on vacation but I think I had the thought of Disneyland in my head I didn't think 



All in all we had a good time but I am disappointed and thinking of writing a letter. This will not stop me from visiting/staying at the hotel just more aware.


----------



## Dot2Vegas

disneylandette said:
			
		

> Just got back yesterday staying 5 nights and 6 days at the Disney Hotel. We had a nice stay EXCEPT for two unfortunate situations
> 
> 1.) When we checked in around 10am we where told our room was not ready and it may not be ready up to 4pm that they will text me when it was ready. We walked around DTD for several hrs then went and hung out at the pool for several more hrs. All along looking at my phone for my text......nothing! Around 2pm I went in and asked to make sure they had the correct number which they did. Finally we went in at 4:10 to tell them we never received a text and we had been there sense 10am. The guest service guy looked us up and said that he will see if they could get us into a room right away that was ready that they had call ins?? I didn't want to start off the vacation on a bad note but was SHOCKED that it took that long! When we got into our room we where nicely surprised that we had a really good view of DTD on the 4th floor in the tower that I asked for.
> 
> 2.) I had brought down with me a certain amount of cash. The first day we went into Disneyland I only took with me a little of that money and kept the rest in my purse. When we came back I noticed my purse was not where I thought I left it in my suitcase. I pulled out my cash and started counting it and after running the numbers through our heads come up with $100 short  again I didn't want to go down this road even though it made me sad and furious that someone would steel!?!? I understand I should have put it in the safe like I usually do when on vacation but I think I had the thought of Disneyland in my head I didn't think
> 
> All in all we had a good time but I am disappointed and thinking of writing a letter. This will not stop me from visiting/staying at the hotel just more aware.



I'm sorry that you had money stolen. Always, always lock up your valuables or take them with you. In room theft happens anywhere, even Disney. Maybe even especially Disney. If someone is going going to steal from a room they will choose a place that is a little more upscale (likely better items to steal). 
As far as the room not being ready, I don't see anything wrong with that. If they told you up to 4pm its for a reason. I am assuming their check in time is 4pm? The hotel could have been full the night before and it takes time to turn it over. Its nice to be able to check in early but not a guarantee.
Disney sounds like they really try to make it right with unhappy guests. Definitely write them and share your experiences! I hope everything didn't spoil your trip!


----------



## disneylandette

Dot2Vegas said:


> I'm sorry that you had money stolen. Always, always lock up your valuables or take them with you. In room theft happens anywhere, even Disney. Maybe even especially Disney. If someone is going going to steal from a room they will choose a place that is a little more upscale (likely better items to steal).
> As far as the room not being ready, I don't see anything wrong with that. If they told you up to 4pm its for a reason. I am assuming their check in time is 4pm? The hotel could have been full the night before and it takes time to turn it over. Its nice to be able to check in early but not a guarantee.
> Disney sounds like they really try to make it right with unhappy guests. Definitely write them and share your experiences! I hope everything didn't spoil your trip!



Oh definitely we didn't expect the room to be ready but it was like 4:05-4:10 and we had to walk up to the desk and was still told it wasn't ready but they will try and get us in a room that was. Just didn't make sense


----------



## grizzly 1

What kind of coffee makers does DLH have? Is the coffee good and do you get plenty of coffee?


----------



## nhoch123

grizzly 1 said:
			
		

> What kind of coffee makers does DLH have? Is the coffee good and do you get plenty of coffee?



We are here now.  They have cuisinart one or two cup makers and use pods. Coffee was fine to me but I'm not to picky.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

This is a copy and paste of what I posted on tripadvisor.com from our stay in mid October. For $398/night I was expecting a bit more of the Disney wow factor.  I was disappoint in our stay.

As a family, we go to Disneyland at least once a year. This was our first time staying on property. For the cost of just this hotel stay, we can usually pay for an entire vacation (including food). I'm a big Disney fan and I was super excited when my husband surprised me with a Disneyland Hotel for our entire vacation!

We booked through priceline.com and paid extra for a "preferred room" and called the hotel to request a view of Down Town Disney so we could see the fireworks from our room. Well, we checked in around 10am and our room wasn't ready. We had tickets for the Halloween Party that day and we needed our room by 1pm at the latest in order to get ready. The guy at the front desk said he'll try to get us a room to see the fireworks & the pool. I thought he was doing us a favor. Turns out the fireworks/pool view is in the oldest tower. The wallpaper was peeling and it kinda felt we were tucked away and forgotten. The pool view was amazing, the fireworks not so much. One of the perks was you're supposed to be able to turn your tv to a specific channel and you could hear the soundtrack that goes with the fireworks. Ours didn't work. Neither did any of the "special" channels like bedtime stories or the world of color channel.

Another of the perks was if you left a card at check in, you're supposed to be able to charge purchases to your room at any Disney owned location. So one day I walked over to the Brand's White Water grill after hearing how great their food was and reasonably priced. I got all the way there, verified that I could use my hotel key to pay even though it was a different hotel, made the order, and. . . It didn't work. I had left my stuff back I my room so I couldn't pay with something else and I wasn't about to make that long walk again.

During this vacation, my youngest developed a nasty stomach bug (not Disney's fault). I got to the point where he couldn't go 10 minutes without having to go poop. Dumb mommy moment, I left our medical Id's at home. So I went to the front desk and told them of the problem with mini 's tummy and we are with Kiaser (yuck) and we needed a Kaiser facility. They let me talk to an on site nurse. After describing symptoms, nurse said not to worry but if he starts to throw up or get a fever to go see a doc. When we get home, the first thing I did was make an appointment with his doc. She said nurse was wrong and only gave a diagnosis for someone with an ulcer, which my 5 year old didn't have. She also said not to give pepto bismo to a little one with diarrhea as that causes the bacteria to grow while his system is trying to flush it out, prolonging the experience.

The hotel knew we were staying for a birthday, but we never received a birthday card. I've heard stories from friends who when the hotel was notified that someone wasn't well, they got a little get well card. We didn't  Like I said before, it's like we were tucked out of the way. We didn't even get towel animals.

The headboard was very cool, and the kids and I really liked Tagarroa Terrace. On my birthday, I went to soak in the Minnie hot tub, that was lovely. Afterward I went be Trader Sam's to get a birthday drink. I tired an attendant just outside in the door door seating, she said she couldn't help. I tried walking up to the bar, after 10 minutes of trying to get someone's attention I gave up that plan. Flagged down a waiter inside the bar, he said I'd have to order at the bar if I wasn't at a table. Almost in tears, I sat down at the fire pit and waited for a host/hostess. One did come, I ordered a drink, 20 minutes later she came back with my order, I gave her my credit card to pay for the drink, 20 minutes later she comes back with my card and my check to sign. The drink was outstanding! But such a headache to get. I don't drink much, maybe one adult beverage every 4 months. Having one on my birthday while at the Disneyland Hotel was something I was really looking forward to. 

We were put in the Frontier Tower on the 9th floor.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Goofy_Mom said:


> This is a copy and paste of what I posted on tripadvisor.com from our stay in mid October. For $398/night I was expecting a bit more of the Disney wow factor.  I was disappoint in our stay.  As a family, we go to Disneyland at least once a year. This was our first time staying on property. For the cost of just this hotel stay, we can usually pay for an entire vacation (including food). I'm a big Disney fan and I was super excited when my husband surprised me with a Disneyland Hotel for our entire vacation!  We booked through priceline.com and paid extra for a "preferred room" and called the hotel to request a view of Down Town Disney so we could see the fireworks from our room. Well, we checked in around 10am and our room wasn't ready. We had tickets for the Halloween Party that day and we needed our room by 1pm at the latest in order to get ready. The guy at the front desk said he'll try to get us a room to see the fireworks & the pool. I thought he was doing us a favor. Turns out the fireworks/pool view is in the oldest tower. The wallpaper was peeling and it kinda felt we were tucked away and forgotten. The pool view was amazing, the fireworks not so much. One of the perks was you're supposed to be able to turn your tv to a specific channel and you could hear the soundtrack that goes with the fireworks. Ours didn't work. Neither did any of the "special" channels like bedtime stories or the world of color channel.  Another of the perks was if you left a card at check in, you're supposed to be able to charge purchases to your room at any Disney owned location. So one day I walked over to the Brand's White Water grill after hearing how great their food was and reasonably priced. I got all the way there, verified that I could use my hotel key to pay even though it was a different hotel, made the order, and. . . It didn't work. I had left my stuff back I my room so I couldn't pay with something else and I wasn't about to make that long walk again.  During this vacation, my youngest developed a nasty stomach bug (not Disney's fault). I got to the point where he couldn't go 10 minutes without having to go poop. Dumb mommy moment, I left our medical Id's at home. So I went to the front desk and told them of the problem with mini 's tummy and we are with Kiaser (yuck) and we needed a Kaiser facility. They let me talk to an on site nurse. After describing symptoms, nurse said not to worry but if he starts to throw up or get a fever to go see a doc. When we get home, the first thing I did was make an appointment with his doc. She said nurse was wrong and only gave a diagnosis for someone with an ulcer, which my 5 year old didn't have. She also said not to give pepto bismo to a little one with diarrhea as that causes the bacteria to grow while his system is trying to flush it out, prolonging the experience.  The hotel knew we were staying for a birthday, but we never received a birthday card. I've heard stories from friends who when the hotel was notified that someone wasn't well, they got a little get well card. We didn't  Like I said before, it's like we were tucked out of the way. We didn't even get towel animals.  The headboard was very cool, and the kids and I really liked Tagarroa Terrace. On my birthday, I went to soak in the Minnie hot tub, that was lovely. Afterward I went be Trader Sam's to get a birthday drink. I tired an attendant just outside in the door door seating, she said she couldn't help. I tried walking up to the bar, after 10 minutes of trying to get someone's attention I gave up that plan. Flagged down a waiter inside the bar, he said I'd have to order at the bar if I wasn't at a table. Almost in tears, I sat down at the fire pit and waited for a host/hostess. One did come, I ordered a drink, 20 minutes later she came back with my order, I gave her my credit card to pay for the drink, 20 minutes later she comes back with my card and my check to sign. The drink was outstanding! But such a headache to get. I don't drink much, maybe one adult beverage every 4 months. Having one on my birthday while at the Disneyland Hotel was something I was really looking forward to.  We were put in the Frontier Tower on the 9th floor.



I'm so sorry to hear that your vacation wasn't as magical as you had hoped and especially that your little guy got sick on your trip - having been there, I know that isn't any fun!

Just a few things though - check in isn't technically until 4pm, so it's not really the hotel's fault you couldn't get in at 10am when you got there. I understand the frustration when you just want to get into the room, but it's something to keep in mind when checking into any hotel. Second, and this is more of a question, what did the on site nurse say that was wrong? What did the doctor say should have been done? I ask this because with 4 small children, it's always good to know. We also have Kaiser and have to need them while in SoCal (which was a headache in itself), but we've always just called Kaiser advice (24 line). I also may have emailed the doctor (our pedi always responds within 24 hrs, even over weekends) - just for the future. I'm also surprised to hear of the pealing wall paper - all of the towers were renovated over the last few years, so it's disappointing to hear they are already showing wear & tear like that.

The rest of it does seem disappointed and down right frustrating - not having your card work, slow service, etc.


----------



## ExcitedSam

I've booked DLH for the Feb 2014 through the Dapper Day website. It's myself and a friend going (no hubby or kids!!  ) should we especially request two queens? Should we request a certain tower? If so how far in advance should I make requests and can I just call? 

We have only booked a standard room and since we are getting such a good rate I'm not sure how much we can request. Are there certain rooms set aside for events/conference bookings? 

I'm super excited to be staying onsite, even if its for only half our stay, we will be there from the 22 but only onsite from the 25th. I really want to make the most of it. Will be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Nonsuch

ExcitedSam said:


> I've booked DLH for the Feb 2014 through the Dapper Day website. It's myself and a friend going (no hubby or kids!!  ) should we especially request two queens? Should we request a certain tower? If so how far in advance should I make requests and can I just call?
> 
> We have only booked a standard room and since we are getting such a good rate I'm not sure how much we can request. Are there certain rooms set aside for events/conference bookings?


I'm also taking advantage of the Dapper Day rates, my first visit to DLH since the remodel 
I'm not an expert on DLH, since we generally stay at the GCH 

You should have no problem getting 2 queen beds, since that is the most common configuration.  Many (or perhaps most) also have a daybed.  The Dapper Day rate has a limit of 4 guests per room, which would allow the hotel to assign DD guests to the rooms without a daybed.

I'm sure the DLH experts can answer your question about when to call the hotel, and what tower to request.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your vacation wasn't as magical as you had hoped and especially that your little guy got sick on your trip - having been there, I know that isn't any fun!
> 
> Just a few things though - check in isn't technically until 4pm, so it's not really the hotel's fault you couldn't get in at 10am when you got there. I understand the frustration when you just want to get into the room, but it's something to keep in mind when checking into any hotel. Second, and this is more of a question, what did the on site nurse say that was wrong? What did the doctor say should have been done? I ask this because with 4 small children, it's always good to know. We also have Kaiser and have to need them while in SoCal (which was a headache in itself), but we've always just called Kaiser advice (24 line). I also may have emailed the doctor (our pedi always responds within 24 hrs, even over weekends) - just for the future. I'm also surprised to hear of the pealing wall paper - all of the towers were renovated over the last few years, so it's disappointing to hear they are already showing wear & tear like that.
> 
> The rest of it does seem disappointed and down right frustrating - not having your card work, slow service, etc.



I kind of expected that the room wouldn't be ready at 10am, I wasn't really complaining about that part so sorry if it came off that way. We went to DTD and had an early lunch at Earl (which I thought was rather tasty). I wanted to go swimming until the room was ready, but Hubby vetoed my idea.

My son was having major tummy issues, having to go potty every 10 minutes on a couple of days. Hubby was nice enough to stay back with him on one day so DD wouldn't be cooped up in the hotel room. The other day we all stayed back, DD went swimming solo (she's almost 13 and we could see her clearly from our room). 

**TMI WARNING** Ds's bowel movements looked like skittles colors: bright greens, pinks, and yellows. A couple times they had noticeable full on red splotches. I had thought he had eaten too many of the Nature Valley crunchy granola bars (he'd eat 2-3/day, he loves them). I read on a md web site that too much fiber in a tiny belly could cause diarrhea. But I was really concerned about how long the diarrhea was lasting and the bright vibrate colors, especially the red/pink. The nurse said the red/pink colors were from the children's pepto (I stopped giving him some after this call to see if the red/pink would go away). She said I should start worrying if the bowel movements were dark red almost black. If he starts throwing up or develops a fever to see the doctor. Other then that, the diarrhea will run it's course.

We get home and I make an appointment for his doc. Doc orders a stool sample (testing for bacteria infection and parasites) and says that the dark poo would have been from an ulcer. She said that while granola bars can cause diarrhea if taken in abundance, it's unlikely that the bars are what caused it. This is when I learned that pepto can prolong diarrhea. It just so happened, this was the last day that DS pooped and it was before the appointment. Poor boy didn't poop for a day and a half after his appointment.  And it took a couple "sessions" to get enough of a sample for the lab.  And, it's solid and normal colored, but a bit on the oily side. A few days later, the lab says no bacteria and no parasites so we have no clue what caused it.


----------



## HappyGal

bump


----------



## HappyGal

I just booked DLH for spring break!  Great thread.  Are there any FB pages for DLH planning or DL panning in general?  

Thanks!


----------



## Gisele

Goofy_Mom said:
			
		

> I kind of expected that the room wouldn't be ready at 10am, I wasn't really complaining about that part so sorry if it came off that way. We went to DTD and had an early lunch at Earl (which I thought was rather tasty). I wanted to go swimming until the room was ready, but Hubby vetoed my idea.
> 
> My son was having major tummy issues, having to go potty every 10 minutes on a couple of days. Hubby was nice enough to stay back with him on one day so DD wouldn't be cooped up in the hotel room. The other day we all stayed back, DD went swimming solo (she's almost 13 and we could see her clearly from our room).
> 
> **TMI WARNING** Ds's bowel movements looked like skittles colors: bright greens, pinks, and yellows. A couple times they had noticeable full on red splotches. I had thought he had eaten too many of the Nature Valley crunchy granola bars (he'd eat 2-3/day, he loves them). I read on a md web site that too much fiber in a tiny belly could cause diarrhea. But I was really concerned about how long the diarrhea was lasting and the bright vibrate colors, especially the red/pink. The nurse said the red/pink colors were from the children's pepto (I stopped giving him some after this call to see if the red/pink would go away). She said I should start worrying if the bowel movements were dark red almost black. If he starts throwing up or develops a fever to see the doctor. Other then that, the diarrhea will run it's course.
> 
> We get home and I make an appointment for his doc. Doc orders a stool sample (testing for bacteria infection and parasites) and says that the dark poo would have been from an ulcer. She said that while granola bars can cause diarrhea if taken in abundance, it's unlikely that the bars are what caused it. This is when I learned that pepto can prolong diarrhea. It just so happened, this was the last day that DS pooped and it was before the appointment. Poor boy didn't poop for a day and a half after his appointment.  And it took a couple "sessions" to get enough of a sample for the lab.  And, it's solid and normal colored, but a bit on the oily side. A few days later, the lab says no bacteria and no parasites so we have no clue what caused it.



 double  with a ewwie and gross... (Shudder)
OMG!


----------



## LisaT91403

I've stayed at GCH a bunch of times, but never at the DLH. We are going to give it a try for just one night next week. A couple of questions:

1. Is there valet parking at DLH? I only see self-parking mentioned on the reservations website.

2. I am booking a standard view. From reading this thread, it seems like I could request the Adventure Tower with any upgrade that might be available. Does that sound like a good plan?

3. Does anyone know how deep the pool is at the bottom of the bigger monorail slide? I'm wondering if my 5 year old will be able to stand, or if I am going to have to wait in the pool for him to come down. It was 80 degrees here today!

If you have any other tips for a GCH loyalist, please let me know


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LisaT91403 said:


> I've stayed at GCH a bunch of times, but never at the DLH. We are going to give it a try for just one night next week. A couple of questions:  1. Is there valet parking at DLH? I only see self-parking mentioned on the reservations website.  2. I am booking a standard view. From reading this thread, it seems like I could request the Adventure Tower with any upgrade that might be available. Does that sound like a good plan?  3. Does anyone know how deep the pool is at the bottom of the bigger monorail slide? I'm wondering if my 5 year old will be able to stand, or if I am going to have to wait in the pool for him to come down. It was 80 degrees here today!  If you have any other tips for a GCH loyalist, please let me know



1. Yes I believe there is valet parking although we've never used it.

2. I think that is a good plan

3. In order to use the big monorail slide, they have to be able to swim from the end of the slide to the side of the pool. It is fairly deep (not stand-able for a 5 yr old) and parents aren't allowed to wait in the water.  Or that is how it was when we went in early 2011.


----------



## LisaT91403

DisneyJamieCA said:


> 3. In order to use the big monorail slide, they have to be able to swim from the end of the slide to the side of the pool. It is fairly deep (not stand-able for a 5 yr old) and parents aren't allowed to wait in the water.  Or that is how it was when we went in early 2011.



Ah, okay. He *can* swim, but sometimes chooses not to 

We were just at Aulani, and they let me stand right at the bottom of the big, fast, dark water slide...so I thought it might be the same policy here. I guess he will have to choose to swim, or not go on the slide! Thanks for the info!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

LisaT91403 said:


> Ah, okay. He *can* swim, but sometimes chooses not to   We were just at Aulani, and they let me stand right at the bottom of the big, fast, dark water slide...so I thought it might be the same policy here. I guess he will have to choose to swim, or not go on the slide! Thanks for the info!



The big water slide dumps into it's own mini pool. The smaller slide wouldn't be a problem at all though.


----------



## bbeagle

Does anyone know what floors a Disneyland Hotel 'Upper Level Resort View' room gets? Do you always get the Adventure Tower, or might you get the Fantasy Tower?


----------



## allsaintsatx

LisaT91403 said:


> I've stayed at GCH a bunch of times, but never at the DLH. We are going to give it a try for just one night next week. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is there valet parking at DLH? I only see self-parking mentioned on the reservations website.
> 
> 2. I am booking a standard view. From reading this thread, it seems like I could request the Adventure Tower with any upgrade that might be available. Does that sound like a good plan?
> 
> 3. Does anyone know how deep the pool is at the bottom of the bigger monorail slide? I'm wondering if my 5 year old will be able to stand, or if I am going to have to wait in the pool for him to come down. It was 80 degrees here today!
> 
> If you have any other tips for a GCH loyalist, please let me know



1. Not sure as I've never driven to DLH, but they had a bunch of bellboys running around in front, chances are one of them want to park your car! 

2. Be warned, a CM told me that all the rooms at Adventure were basically deluxe rooms, that there was only a handful of standards and those few standards sell out quickly - why? Because there's no parking lot to stare at! You either get park view or pool view which, on the other towers, is the best views! The back end of the Tangaroa Terrace restaurant abuts the pool view/left side of Adventure, and if you're on a low floor it seems like all you would see was their back door. Maybe someone on the DIS has stayed standard Adventure? I'm curious myself! 

3. The big slide dumps into a wading pool which is about waist deep maybe? There's a lifeguard on duty at the bottom of the pool, and there's a nice standing/waiting area for parents. The lifeguard was yelling (well, Disney "yelling" - speaking in a concerned manner I suppose! ) at parents who were waiting in the pool for their kids to come down, it's for sliders only! The pool has stairs and a handrail that go into the pool and the slide spits you out pretty far (it's the fast one!) so by the time you come up out of the water, you're about a couple feet from the stairs. Not that I know, the slides for meant for kids. Ahem.  And the base/pool of the slide is not too far from the rest of the waterslide/splash area so it's easy to watch your kid if they're running back and forth between the 2 slides which they inevitably will do. But, it is kind of far (in "parent watching kids" terms) from the lounge chairs and the umbrellas, so you may have to put down that drink and walk around a bit!


----------



## allsaintsatx

bbeagle said:


> Does anyone know what floors a Disneyland Hotel 'Upper Level Resort View' room gets? Do you always get the Adventure Tower, or might you get the Fantasy Tower?



I'm curious myself as we will be getting a similar room in December.

You can request Adventure Tower when you make your reservation for deluxe pool view rooms, maybe you can for resort view as well. We did this our last trip (with deluxe pool view) and it worked!


----------



## kP72

We have a 2 bdrm suite booked that we will be enjoying in about 6 weeks! 

I'll try my hand at a TR once we get back so watch for that!


----------



## Mainebound

Hi folks,

A friend is looking at staying at the Disneyland Hotel and is finding the cost of the room 50% higher for a single occupant than for double. Does that sound right? Got any advice for a solo traveler?

Thank you!


----------



## hlsperring

Going to DL for the first time and staying in a 1 BR suite at DLH. What exactly should I request for the best possible room? Which tower? View? Etc.  I'm clueless!!!! Also, *if* the Fairytale Suite happens to become available, would they allow 2 adults and a 3 year old? Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Mainebound said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> A friend is looking at staying at the Disneyland Hotel and is finding the cost of the room 50% higher for a single occupant than for double. Does that sound right? Got any advice for a solo traveler?
> 
> Thank you!



That isn't right. I just put a random weekend in March in on the Disneyland site and the price came back the same for one occupant as it is for two. Where are they getting their pricing from. You can book room only on the website.



hlsperring said:


> Going to DL for the first time and staying in a 1 BR suite at DLH. What exactly should I request for the best possible room? Which tower? View? Etc.  I'm clueless!!!! Also, *if* the Fairytale Suite happens to become available, would they allow 2 adults and a 3 year old? Thanks!!!



I can't answer that, and I'm sure you already know this, but just in case - the fairytale suite is a signature suite and MUCH more money than a regular suite.


----------



## Mainebound

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That isn't right. I just put a random weekend in March in on the Disneyland site and the price came back the same for one occupant as it is for two. Where are they getting their pricing from. You can book room only on the website.




Thank you! I will share the information with her.


----------



## aliceindisneyland

LisaT91403 said:


> I've stayed at GCH a bunch of times, but never at the DLH. We are going to give it a try for just one night next week. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is there valet parking at DLH? I only see self-parking mentioned on the reservations website.
> 
> 2. I am booking a standard view. From reading this thread, it seems like I could request the Adventure Tower with any upgrade that might be available. Does that sound like a good plan?
> 
> 3. Does anyone know how deep the pool is at the bottom of the bigger monorail slide? I'm wondering if my 5 year old will be able to stand, or if I am going to have to wait in the pool for him to come down. It was 80 degrees here today!
> 
> If you have any other tips for a GCH loyalist, please let me know



1. Yes valet parking, but you have to pay add'l $ for your length of stay. If you're in & out a lot I guess it would be worth it but where you self park is not far; DH is always back within 10 min if he has to run to the car to retrieve something.
2. Yes, request Adventure! There is nothing more disappointing [First World Problem-wise] than having a great view of the ugly parking lot! I have had an upgraded "pool view" room in Adventure that showed only the big pool and the roof of Tangaroa Terrace, and it was still a million times better than looking at that parking lot! I have also had a standard room that had the absolutely most perfect view ever of the slides, geyser, etc. in Frontier - pretty sure they Pixie-dusted me on that one!
3. 5 yr old will probably not be able to stand; I think it's 3.5-4 ft. The force pushes the kids (and me, for that matter!) halfway towards the steps though, so it's really not far to swim. IME it is 100% lifeguard's choice whether parents can help kids out of the slide exit pool. I've seen some who let parents sit on the edge and jump in once the kid shoots out, some who let parents be in the exit pool but off to the side, and some who don't even let parents put a toe in. I have never seen a lifeguard let a parent catch the kid coming right off the slide. Your little one can wear a life jacket on the slide.


----------



## LisaT91403

aliceindisneyland said:


> 1. Yes valet parking, but you have to pay add'l $ for your length of stay. If you're in & out a lot I guess it would be worth it but where you self park is not far; DH is always back within 10 min if he has to run to the car to retrieve something.
> 2. Yes, request Adventure! There is nothing more disappointing [First World Problem-wise] than having a great view of the ugly parking lot! I have had an upgraded "pool view" room in Adventure that showed only the big pool and the roof of Tangaroa Terrace, and it was still a million times better than looking at that parking lot! I have also had a standard room that had the absolutely most perfect view ever of the slides, geyser, etc. in Frontier - pretty sure they Pixie-dusted me on that one!
> 3. 5 yr old will probably not be able to stand; I think it's 3.5-4 ft. The force pushes the kids (and me, for that matter!) halfway towards the steps though, so it's really not far to swim. IME it is 100% lifeguard's choice whether parents can help kids out of the slide exit pool. I've seen some who let parents sit on the edge and jump in once the kid shoots out, some who let parents be in the exit pool but off to the side, and some who don't even let parents put a toe in. I have never seen a lifeguard let a parent catch the kid coming right off the slide. Your little one can wear a life jacket on the slide.




Thanks for the info -- we actually visited a couple of weeks ago, but I appreciate your taking the time to answer! And just in case anyone else is interested, a few follow ups now that we visited:

- Valet parking is available

- We booked a Standard view, and requested the Adventure tower. Our request was granted. We were on the 4th floor, so our view was mostly of tree tops...but we could see a little bit of DTD and the ice rink out there.

- The lifeguards wouldn't let the parents in the slide pool at all. They told me the rule was that the slider was not allowed to enter the slide until the pool was completely free of people. The slide definitely gives you a "push" into the pool, and my DS had no trouble swimming over to the side on his own. So all was good


----------



## hlsperring

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That isn't right. I just put a random weekend in March in on the Disneyland site and the price came back the same for one occupant as it is for two. Where are they getting their pricing from. You can book room only on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't answer that, and I'm sure you already know this, but just in case - the fairytale suite is a signature suite and MUCH more money than a regular suite.



Yes, I'm aware the signature suites are much more expensive, the Mickey Penthouse became available for 3 nights of our stay, but only right in the middle and we didn't want to change rooms twice so we didn't take it. My daughter is much more princess/fairytale interested so although very cool, the Penthouse wouldn't have impressed her enough to justify the $$!!


----------



## smiles33

Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.  I was leaning toward Frontier, the one farthest from DTD.  We previously stayed at HoJo in the Kids' Suite facing the freeway, but I'd put AC on max to drown out the traffic.  It seems most folks prefer to be closer to the parks, though, right? Which tower should I request?

Also, I haven't read the whole thread but has anyone else stayed in an accessible room?  We booked a Resort/Pool View/Wheelchair Access with Tub/Option for Hearing Accessibility/2 Queen Beds.  DH may still need an ECV (I'm hoping not, but his hip hasn't fully recovered from surgery), so I requested a wheelchair access room thinking it would have wider aisles for DH's ECV.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## LisaT91403

smiles33 said:


> Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.



We stayed on a Sunday night in January, and were on the 4th floor in the Adventure tower. Noise from DTD was definitely audible -- there was a band playing, and it seemed like they played until pretty late into the night. We never had noise problems at GCH, but the soundproofing at DLH was not good.


----------



## krismom345

Hi all- just wondering if there's a location to request when checking in (or a few days prior) that would give us closest proximity to monorail/DTD.
Thanks in advance~


----------



## tlovesdis

smiles33 said:


> Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.  I was leaning toward Frontier, the one farthest from DTD.  We previously stayed at HoJo in the Kids' Suite facing the freeway, but I'd put AC on max to drown out the traffic.  It seems most folks prefer to be closer to the parks, though, right? Which tower should I request?
> 
> Also, I haven't read the whole thread but has anyone else stayed in an accessible room?  We booked a Resort/Pool View/Wheelchair Access with Tub/Option for Hearing Accessibility/2 Queen Beds.  DH may still need an ECV (I'm hoping not, but his hip hasn't fully recovered from surgery), so I requested a wheelchair access room thinking it would have wider aisles for DH's ECV.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



I've never stayed in an accessible room, but I use an ECV and had a regular room in October and there was plenty of room to get in and out of the room and store it, so I would imagine an accessible room would be even better!


----------



## smiles33

LisaT91403 said:


> We stayed on a Sunday night in January, and were on the 4th floor in the Adventure tower. Noise from DTD was definitely audible -- there was a band playing, and it seemed like they played until pretty late into the night. We never had noise problems at GCH, but the soundproofing at DLH was not good.



Wow, that's terrible! I'd be so annoyed as DH is such a light sleeper and I need to make sure he gets a good night's sleep so he doesn't complain about being at DLR (he already grudgingly tags along for us).  Thanks for the tip!



krismom345 said:


> Hi all- just wondering if there's a location to request when checking in (or a few days prior) that would give us closest proximity to monorail/DTD.
> Thanks in advance~


If you look at page 1, it seems like Adventure tower is the closest. I read somewhere that someone timed it and it's a 3 minute shorter walk. Not much, but every minute counts when you have a bad blister!



tlovesdis said:


> I've never stayed in an accessible room, but I use an ECV and had a regular room in October and there was plenty of room to get in and out of the room and store it, so I would imagine an accessible room would be even better!



Thanks for the tip! ECVs are huge and I know it took up a lot of room in the Kids' Suite.  Glad to hear standard DLH rooms are big enough!


----------



## SixteenFeet

smiles33 said:


> Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.  I was leaning toward Frontier, the one farthest from DTD.  We previously stayed at HoJo in the Kids' Suite facing the freeway, but I'd put AC on max to drown out the traffic.  It seems most folks prefer to be closer to the parks, though, right? Which tower should I request?
> 
> Also, I haven't read the whole thread but has anyone else stayed in an accessible room?  We booked a Resort/Pool View/Wheelchair Access with Tub/Option for Hearing Accessibility/2 Queen Beds.  DH may still need an ECV (I'm hoping not, but his hip hasn't fully recovered from surgery), so I requested a wheelchair access room thinking it would have wider aisles for DH's ECV.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



We stayed in the Adventure Tower, above the treeline (7th or 9th floor - can't remember!), park view, last Feb. You can definitely hear DTD, and the bands do play pretty late into the night on the fri/sat nights. It wasn't an issue for us since we were so wiped each night that it was super easy to fall asleep but it sounds like you'll have to balance the proximity of that tower to the park entrances with the noise issue... We had a great view of the fireworks though!!!


----------



## allsaintsatx

smiles33 said:


> Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.  I was leaning toward Frontier, the one farthest from DTD.  We previously stayed at HoJo in the Kids' Suite facing the freeway, but I'd put AC on max to drown out the traffic.  It seems most folks prefer to be closer to the parks, though, right? Which tower should I request
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



We've stayed in an upper pool view 7th floor in Adventure, and an upper pool view 8th floor in Frontier. There was no noise in either room from DTD that I could hear. And it wasn't like it was Judas Priest playing at DTD it was a rockabilly band!  I don't even recall being able to hear the bands that much as we approached the Adventure tower while we were still outside, but I was chatting and tired so maybe I wasn't paying attention. 

But, if your DH is a light sleeper, and you don't want to take the chance (and who wants to worry about noise at such a nice hotel?) I would request the Frontier tower. It is a little farther away, but also farther away from noise-emitting-stuff like DTD, the main swimming pool, Trader Sams, etc etc. 

The extra walk is extremely nice, the grounds are immaculately kept in a tropical theme, there's a small waterfall, an outdoor fireplace and there's usually a Hawaiian band on the porch of Trader Sams playing (very very quiet) Hawaiian music. 

Not wanting to stay in the Frontier tower because it's a longer walk would be like not wanting to go to Haunted Mansion because it's farther away than Pirates! You would still be on a spectacular Disney property and the extra walk is actually quite beautiful.


----------



## krismom345

Oops- double post. Sorry


----------



## Nonsuch

Thanks for all the valuable information in this thread.  My first DLH visit (post remodel) starts tomorrow 


Purple Opal said:


> ...Additionally, The Disneyland Resort hotels recently changed the way they charge for the resort fees.  It is now a flat fee of $15 / day and it covers parking, use of the fitness center and daily Internet charges.


This information from the first post is not accurate.  All the DLR hotels charge $15/night for self parking, and there is no resort fee.


----------



## bumbershoot

smiles33 said:


> Bumping this up to ask 2 questions of those who have stayed at DLH before: is noise from DTD an issue?  DH is a very light sleeper.  I was leaning toward Frontier, the one farthest from DTD.  We previously stayed at HoJo in the Kids' Suite facing the freeway, but I'd put AC on max to drown out the traffic.  It seems most folks prefer to be closer to the parks, though, right? Which tower should I request?



We were in Frontier tower.  If you go out the back/side, and head over towards PPH and the Grand, you can then cross over to the Grand and use their entrance to DCA or DTD to get to DL.  It's the same distance as if you stay in a closer-to-DTD tower and walk through the mall (er, DTD).

And it's far nicer.  Especially if you, like me, see nothing fun in DTD that you can't get at a mall.


Regarding the accessible room...I think you might want to call the resort and get an idea of exactly what the room will have in it.  Sometimes accessible rooms really aren't appropriate when an ECV is the only issue.  I haven't had the problem at DLR, but at WDW we've twice gotten an accessible room assigned to us, and it can be missing things that are actually important, even sometimes to those who think they need/want an accessible room.  

Our non-accessible, normal, Frontier tower parking lot view room, had a good amount of space in it where an ECV could be parked.


----------



## smiles33

Thanks for the tips!  I called today and Wayne suggested I stick with the accessible room to ensure there is sufficient space. So I agreed to keep it. I did request Frontier and a quiet room. Also told him about DD4's birthday (3 days before we arrive) so I hope they have a birthday button waiting for her at check-in!


----------



## atmail35

I'm trying to figure out which tower to request.  I've booked a pool/resort view.  I'd prefer resort view...just love looking out and seeing the park.  Any thoughts?  There are so many posts and I'm getting confused. 

Also is there a place to get (decent) coffee in each tower?  DH likes to have coffee and a pastry or something before we leave the room.  I usually bring DD some cereal that she can eat, but we need a place to easily get coffee if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Gisele

Rapunzel's Tower is quite popular. But......beware! 
For some say that during a full moon, at the strike of midnight, either madness, mischief or mayhem may take place. 


~~~~~


----------



## sleepymouse

atmail35 said:


> I'm trying to figure out which tower to request.  I've booked a pool/resort view.  I'd prefer resort view...just love looking out and seeing the park.  Any thoughts?  There are so many posts and I'm getting confused.


Request Adventure Tower with resort view.


----------



## Gisele

Nope....Rapunzel!


----------



## atmail35

sleepymouse said:


> Request Adventure Tower with resort view.



Great, thanks!


----------



## lucysmom

I haven't stayed at the DLR in 29 years, but I will be bringing my high school aged girl scouts the first weekend in October. They have been selling cookies for years to fund this adventure. When I come with my family, we stay at the GCH because it is closest to the parks. I have some physical limitations, and the DLH always seemed like a much farther walk when you are already worn out.  I considered the PPH for the scout trip but that would involve crossing the city street to go through the GCH and get to the gates. It is not that the girls don't know how to cross the street ; I just want to keep them completely immersed within the Disney security bubble. So, we have booked  DLH standard view rooms. We got a great rate and I feel uncomfortable asking for any special consideration regarding our tower. However, I have read on this thread that the Adventure Tower is the closest to the parks. What do you think? Should I ask for the Adventure tower? Advice?


----------



## sleepymouse

There may not be any standard rooms in the Adventure Tower. I think all rooms either face pool or downtown Disney. This is just a guess. I would call the hotel and ask them if all towers have standard rooms. If yes, request the Adventure Tower. If no, request the Fantasy Tower because it is much closer to the parks than the further Frontier Tower. You should not feel uncomfortable making requests. Anyone and everyone staying at the hotel has a right to make requests. They are only requests, not demands


----------



## atmail35

atmail35 said:


> Also is there a place to get (decent) coffee in each tower?  DH likes to have coffee and a pastry or something before we leave the room.  I usually bring DD some cereal that she can eat, but we need a place to easily get coffee if possible.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm bumping up my question as I think it got buried.  I'd like to find a place to grab coffee in the AM.  Any thoughts?

I know a new Starbucks opened up, and I'd love to go there, but I fear it is too far for me to walk down and back.  We will be on East Coast time and up early, but I want to get to the parks early.

I forget, if we get Starbucks and go to the entrance, can we bring it in to the park?  I think no right?

Thanks!


----------



## crystal1313

There's a coffee shop near Goofy's kitchen.  They have pastries too.  You can bring in Starbucks to the parks, they don't stop you.  The walk from Starbucks in DTD to the rooms would be kinda far.  Almost to the Esplanade, but I think it would be a fast walk since DTD would be empty (depending on the time).  I would check the Starbucks hours though.  You could always grab Starbucks on the way into the parks....

Here's a link to the Coffee House at DLH:

http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_cof.htm

EDIT:  Checked Starbucks hours...according to their website, 6AM to 1AM.


----------



## atmail35

crystal1313 said:


> There's a coffee shop near Goofy's kitchen.  They have pastries too.  You can bring in Starbucks to the parks, they don't stop you.  The walk from Starbucks in DTD to the rooms would be kinda far.  Almost to the Esplanade, but I think it would be a fast walk since DTD would be empty (depending on the time).  I would check the Starbucks hours though.  You could always grab Starbucks on the way into the parks....
> 
> Here's a link to the Coffee House at DLH:
> 
> http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_cof.htm
> 
> EDIT:  Checked Starbucks hours...according to their website, 6AM to 1AM.



Thank you!

Perhaps we'll try the Coffee House on day one and then maybe try to get a Starbucks another morning on the way to the parks.  Thanks for the times as well.  If I'm up at 5:30, I could hoof it to SB, be there by 6 and on my way back to the hotel shortly thereafter, but I'm not sure I need additional walking!


----------



## Alice28

sleepymouse said:


> There may not be any standard rooms in the Adventure Tower. I think all rooms either face pool or downtown Disney. This is just a guess. I would call the hotel and ask them if all towers have standard rooms. If yes, request the Adventure Tower. If no, request the Fantasy Tower because it is much closer to the parks than the further Frontier Tower. You should not feel uncomfortable making requests. Anyone and everyone staying at the hotel has a right to make requests. They are only requests, not demands



I stayed at DLH in January and booked a standard view room. They put me in a lower level room in the Adventure Tower. Depending when you are going, I don't think it will be too difficult to get the Adventure Tower; it does save you a few steps when walking back from the park. Take advantage of the monorail when coming back from Disneyland. It's a great leg-saver at the end of a long day.

I think I've stayed 5-6 times since the remodels and not once have I been put in Frontierland Tower. Weird.


----------



## crystal1313

atmail35 said:


> Thank you!  Perhaps we'll try the Coffee House on day one and then maybe try to get a Starbucks another morning on the way to the parks.  Thanks for the times as well.  If I'm up at 5:30, I could hoof it to SB, be there by 6 and on my way back to the hotel shortly thereafter, but I'm not sure I need additional walking!



Yeah! I hear you on the walking. We walk so much! 11 miles one day  last trip and we had our kids (which slows us down. Lol)  I've also heard Hagen das (sp?) in DTD has peets coffee but I don't think they open very early.


----------



## Jairy

atmail35 said:


> Thank you!  Perhaps we'll try the Coffee House on day one and then maybe try to get a Starbucks another morning on the way to the parks.  Thanks for the times as well.  If I'm up at 5:30, I could hoof it to SB, be there by 6 and on my way back to the hotel shortly thereafter, but I'm not sure I need additional walking!


It's not open until 7am. When we were there last week, people were lined up by 6:45 and they waited at least a half hour for a coffee! There was a line every time we walked by the Starbucks, at any time of day. 

  "Rubinfeld declined to disclose the cost of the new store. But the store's long hours should indicate the kind of volume that Starbucks expects it to do: 7 a.m. to 11:30 p.m. Monday through Thursday and 7 a.m. to 12:30 a.m. Friday through Sunday."


----------



## crystal1313

Then there website is incorrect.   

http://www.starbucks.com/store-locator/search/location/anaheim, ca, usa/detail/1006973


----------



## Jairy

crystal1313 said:


> Then there website is incorrect.  http://www.starbucks.com/store-locator/search/location/anaheim%2C%20ca%2C%20usa/detail/1006973


Yes, I was wondering.  Because I stopped a guy to ask how long he waited and he told me that it opened at 7.


----------



## Jairy

Jairy said:


> Yes, I was wondering.  Because I stopped a guy to ask how long he waited and he told me that it opened at 7.


Maybe it changed this week because of Spring Break season?? That could be it.


----------



## crystal1313

Jairy said:


> Yes, I was wondering.  Because I stopped a guy to ask how long he waited and he told me that it opened at 7.



So weird! You would think they would open earlier to get all the business from people getting early entry!


----------



## DarthMole

crystal1313 said:


> So weird! You would think they would open earlier to get all the business from people getting early entry!



You would think that about a lot of things but the offerings to those with a 7AM early entry are limited, especially if you're trying to get in line around 6:30.

Concierge lounges that open as you should be leaving to get to bag check.  Don't even consider Steakhouse 55 for breakfast.  If you have early entry, you really just need to plan on having something in the room if you want something before entering the park.


----------



## whoever

atmail35 said:


> I'm bumping up my question as I think it got buried.  I'd like to find a place to grab coffee in the AM.  Any thoughts?



The  coffee for the coffee maker in the room is just as good as what fourbux offers IMHO... atleast at the Grand.


----------



## Gisele

whoever said:
			
		

> The  coffee for the coffee maker in the room is just as good as what fourbux offers IMHO... atleast at the Grand.



Hey.....don't forget that quarter. So that's $$4.25 cents.    No, really! 
I love it just so much when prices are increased too. Blah....


----------



## Jairy

whoever said:


> The  coffee for the coffee maker in the room is just as good as what fourbux offers IMHO... atleast at the Grand.


I think I just have to politely agree to disagree on this point! The coffee in the rooms and at the parks was awful.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jairy said:


> I think I just have to politely agree to disagree on this point! The coffee in the rooms and at the parks was awful.


I think I have to politely agree to agree with you on this point 
It's much easier to brew my own coffee, rather that use hotel coffee makers (and DLR coffee makers are among the worst).

This is my "road trip" coffee setup, which I bring to DLR even with access to the concierge lounge (not needed for VGC, which have standard 12-cup drip coffee makers).


----------



## Alice28

I have to agree- the in room coffee set up at the DLH was crummy. I haven't tried the coffee at the coffee shop downstairs, but I'm super happy that Starbucks is an option for those of us who like it.  I usually make one cup in the room to get me going and then grab a SBX in one of the parks.


----------



## hootey

I usually go down to the coffee shop at the DLH to get morning coffee. It not Starbucks but, it is a lot better than the stuff in the rooms. The wife & I do enjoy our morning coffee while our sons get around and get dressed to start the day.


----------



## junmatno

DarthMole said:


> You would think that about a lot of things but the offerings to those with a 7AM early entry are limited, especially if you're trying to get in line around 6:30.  Concierge lounges that open as you should be leaving to get to bag check.  Don't even consider Steakhouse 55 for breakfast.  If you have early entry, you really just need to plan on having something in the room if you want something before entering the park.



According to their app, they are open 6am-1am every day this week and their app is very accurate...so probably adjusts hours according to park hours too.


----------



## atmail35

If I weren't flying, I'd pack a coffee maker/coffee.  

It sounds like the SB might be too crowded to deal with.  I'll just make DH suffer with the coffee from the coffee shop


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Do the Standard View rooms have a refrigerator in them?  The Disneyland website doesn't list them, but, I have read several other places that list them.


----------



## Andray

I wrote to Disney and they said they do have a small refrigerator.


----------



## Circusgirl

Nonsuch said:


> I think I have to politely agree to agree with you on this point
> It's much easier to brew my own coffee, rather that use hotel coffee makers (and DLR coffee makers are among the worst).
> 
> This is my "road trip" coffee setup, which I bring to DLR even with access to the concierge lounge (not needed for VGC, which have standard 12-cup drip coffee makers).



Greetings from another Peet's fan!  I, too travel with a hot water boiler and a drip coffee cone.  Great coffee is a must, and I love to have it before I leave my room.  Love your setup!!


----------



## smiles33

I just wanted to share my recent experience of trying to book a pool cabana at the DLH.  Long story short, if you don't want the details: 1) Call GCH directly 2) Call no earlier than 6:30 am two months out.  There is still some confusion amongst CM whether it's 60 days exactly, or just 2 calendar months in advance.

I wanted it for 6/8, so I called Wednesday morning 4/9/14 at 7 am.  I had previously called the day before, 4/8, to confirm the exact process.  When I called on Tuesday, I had been transferred by the main Disney vacation package number to someone else who explained that I shouldn't call at midnight 4/8, because the computers think it is 4/7 until after 6:30 am PST the next day (after the graveyard shift has left and when the computers are updated).

So I called at 7 am the next day and the woman at the main line told me I could not book a cabana yet. I told her I had talked to someone the day before who told me to call after 6:30 am on that exact day.  She put me on hold and then came back and said she talked to someone in that department who told her I could not book yet.  I insisted she ask again. Five minutes later she said a Lead told her I had to wait TWO more days to book for Sunday 6/8.

I finally accepted it and hung up. But then I started digging around here and on the website and found out that GCH handles DLH's pool cabana rentals. I called them directly and lo and behold--around 7:30 am on 4/9 I got through and was able to book it!  

So even CM Leads apparently get things wrong and persistence pays off!

PS I'm still not sure why the lead didn't just open the date on the computer to see if it would work. The lady who answered the direct GCH line typed the date into her computer and VOILA!


----------



## lucysmom

Geesh! Well that experience would definitely put a frown on anyone's face. Good to know the process now........until they change it, that is!


----------



## mummabear

Yay doing a split stay and now staying 5 nights at DLH on our upcoming trip whoop whoop! 
I am shocked that you have to pay for parking though (a perk we are used to being included at WDW)


----------



## Jenjenthern

Question,

Has anyone ever upgraded to concierge at check in? We were offered it during our honeymoon at WDW wilderness lodge and loved it! We have a resort/pool view room booked for 4 nights, so just wondered if anyone had ever been offered that option....


----------



## JDirrim

I am sure this as been asked 100x, but can someone please tell me about the cabanas at DLH? Is this something you must reserve in advance? Can you book it once you are there? How much is it? What does it all include? Would 4 adults benefit from it? This will be my first visit to the DLR, and I want to make sure I am knowledgeable about a variety of things Thank you so much.


----------



## atmail35

Jenjenthern said:


> Question,
> 
> Has anyone ever upgraded to concierge at check in? We were offered it during our honeymoon at WDW wilderness lodge and loved it! We have a resort/pool view room booked for 4 nights, so just wondered if anyone had ever been offered that option....



We were at DLH mid-April, but hadn't had a chance to come back an post about our trip.  We were offered to upgrade to concierge without asking (for a fee per night) .  I had originally booked a park view room (Premium View Room DPRM - 2 queen beds or 1 king bed) via Orbitz.

We checked in around 2:30 and were able to get into our room then go to the E-Ticket Lounge right away.  We were in the Adventure Tower facing DTD on the 10th floor (Concierge is on 11).

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## redwing

atmail35 said:


> We were at DLH mid-April, but hadn't had a chance to come back an post about our trip.  We were offered to upgrade to concierge without asking (for a fee per night) .  I had originally booked a park view room (Premium View Room DPRM - 2 queen beds or 1 king bed) via Orbitz.  We checked in around 2:30 and were able to get into our room then go to the E-Ticket Lounge right away.  We were in the Adventure Tower facing DTD on the 10th floor (Concierge is on 11).  Let me know if you have other questions.


Hi...we will be there in July and would love to upgrade to concierge if possible.  Do you know if they offer it to everyone?  If you get concierge, is the room different than the one you originally booked (I booked an upper level premium room, too)?  and, how much more was the add-on for you?  Thanks!


----------



## atmail35

redwing said:


> Hi...we will be there in July and would love to upgrade to concierge if possible.  Do you know if they offer it to everyone?  If you get concierge, is the room different than the one you originally booked (I booked an upper level premium room, too)?  and, how much more was the add-on for you?  Thanks!



It was our first time staying at DLH, I don't know if they offer it to all.  I would ask if they do not offer it.  My guess is that they offer it to the premium level rooms when concierge rooms are available and try to keep upgrading people a level to get more $.

We paid an additional $125 + tax per night.  

We originally requested Adventure Tower with 2 queen beds and a DTD view.  We received a king with a pull out sofa (twin), which was perfect for DD9.  I thought the room felt more spacious without two queen beds.  We were on the 10th floor, a bit down from the elevators.  It really was a few doors down from where the concierge lounge space is located.  I think our view was very close to the same as the Lounge.

I don't regret upgrading, but I'm not sure we got $125 per night's worth from the Lounge.  DD has food allergies and there wasn't much besides fruit and drinks that she could have.  We had reservations for dinner so we didn't take advantage of the evening appetizers.  DH and I did use it for breakfast.  I did get some bottled waters each day to have in the park and brought to my room juices/sodas.  Although it was not that hot in Calif, so I didn't feel too dehydrated..at WDW we would have needed more drinks.

It's nice that you can borrow DVDs to watch, but who has the time?  The view is nice, but similar to that from our room.

However, we did really enjoy having a space to go to relax that didn't require us to sit on our bed!

Also there is a computer/printer in there, which worked out well since I had a Build-A-Bear coupon that I wanted to print and use.


----------



## mummabear

Can you request a tower? And if so, how and when do I?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Just got home from 7 nights at the DLH:  4/26-5/3.  We were in the Fantasy tower, 10th floor.  FYI, the center elevator was out of service the entire time we were there.  The right elevator was working maybe 1/3 of the time.  We used the service elevator a few times, too.  The elevator situation was a bit of an irritation for us.  The stairs are okay for going down but up wasn't an option.  First, I'm not walking up 10 stories.  Second, you can't enter the stairwell.  You cn only come out.


----------



## youarethefocus

We'll be in a 1 br suite 5/29-6/2. I haven't made a room request yet. If our top priority is being able to see the fireworks, what tower/location should I request? 

Also, we will be there on our 10th anniversary...would this improve our chances of getting a good view/getting what we request?

Thanks


----------



## elaw

redwing said:


> Hi...we will be there in July and would love to upgrade to concierge if possible.  Do you know if they offer it to everyone?  If you get concierge, is the room different than the one you originally booked (I booked an upper level premium room, too)?  and, how much more was the add-on for you?  Thanks!


We've stayed DLH/CL before and are going again at the end of June ... but we book it that way to start with. I'm not sure if it's offered to everyone but I suppose it's possible. It's certainly more convenient when your room is on the same floor as the lounge but it's not mandatory. I think the rooms are pretty much the same.


----------



## elaw

youarethefocus said:


> We'll be in a 1 br suite 5/29-6/2. I haven't made a room request yet. If our top priority is being able to see the fireworks, what tower/location should I request?
> 
> Also, we will be there on our 10th anniversary...would this improve our chances of getting a good view/getting what we request?
> 
> Thanks



Last time we stayed at the DLH we had a CL Premium View/DTD (Adventure Tower) and had a great view of the Fireworks.


----------



## youarethefocus

elaw said:


> Last time we stayed at the DLH we had a CL Premium View/DTD (Adventure Tower) and had a great view of the Fireworks.



Wow, that's an awesome view!! Daytime & nighttime pics are lovely! I had called and requested simply a fireworks view & a higher floor, but I think I'll call back and specify Adventure Tower & higher floor. 

Also when I called I asked about Concierge, they said we should be offered it at check in b/c we are in a suite, and it will be an extra $200/nt 

I wonder why suites don't have the same options as the rooms at time of booking? All you can chose is "1 br suite" I haven't seen "1 br Suite CL" or "1 br Suite xxx View"...?


----------



## mummabear

Can you see the fireworks from any of the rooms in the fantasy tower?
If not is there a shared space (like a balcony) where anyone staying at the hotel can watch it?


----------



## elaw

mummabear said:


> Can you see the fireworks from any of the rooms in the fantasy tower? ...



It looks like you should be able to ... Fantasy tower is within the yellow circle in the lower left marked "A", Fireworks are generally in the location where the upper right yellow circled area is.






More Info Here:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48096236&postcount=492


----------



## mummabear

Thanke elaw
Can you request a tower? And if so, how and when do I?


----------



## mesaboy2

mummabear said:


> Thanke elaw
> Can you request a tower? And if so, how and when do I?



Call the hotel directly about a week before your arrival and make your request.


----------



## hootey

We have done it numerous times. We have stayed in all three towers, as well as had parking lot, resort, and pool views. We keep going back cause we like it


----------



## Rubygoose

Can anyone tell me how the price of a 1br or 2br suite compares to the price of getting 2 standard rooms? We'll be going in August (exactly 3 months away) and I've already started thinking of our next trip, and think we may want to bring my parents along.


----------



## Haymak

Are there any recent room pictures on this thread? I went back about ten pages and didn't see one. But maybe I am missing it?


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Rubygoose said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how the price of a 1br or 2br suite compares to the price of getting 2 standard rooms? We'll be going in August (exactly 3 months away) and I've already started thinking of our next trip, and think we may want to bring my parents along.



Sorry I can't give you prices. I have looked into this before though for the exact same reason as you. I know it was cheaper for us to get two rooms then a 1 bedroom suite, and considerably cheaper then a 2 bedroom.  When we go with my parents we've requested adjoining rooms,  and that has worked well for us.


----------



## whjensen

This has probably already been asked before, but how is the concierge lounge in DH


----------



## 5forMickey

Rubygoose said:


> Can anyone tell me how the price of a 1br or 2br suite compares to the price of getting 2 standard rooms? We'll be going in August (exactly 3 months away) and I've already started thinking of our next trip, and think we may want to bring my parents along.



Hi Rubygoose -- not sure if anyone has answered you yet.....so here's my two cents.

We are going the week of New Year's 2014 (yeah!).  There are nine in our party and we have booked the 2 bedroom suite. This room has two queen beds in each room and a queen pull out in the living room.  There are also three bathrooms. We looked at this option or three individual rooms as we are taking "unmarried" dating kids so we needed some specific spaces . I compared the price of the suite to three club level rooms and the suite was $185.00 less a night than the three rooms.  This made it a little nicer for us as we can put the girlfriends in the middle room and keep the boys with us. We split the room price three ways so it works out better for us.   Good Luck!


----------



## Nonsuch

whjensen said:


> This has probably already been asked before, but how is the concierge lounge in DH


This thread has information about all 3 lounges 
Pictures of all 3 Disneyland Hotel Concierge Lounges

The DLH lounge could use more space and seating, overall I found it much more crowded than the GCH lounge.


----------



## sgtdisney

A couple of questions for the DLH experts.   Just curious, but which tower tends to have the larger (more spacious) double queen rooms of the three.  We stayed in the Fantasy tower (before it was called that) a few years back and the room seemed a little smaller than the pictures of rooms I've seen in the other towers.  I don't recall a day bed in there either.   Do most of the rooms in the Adventure or Frontier tower have day beds?  

Many years ago we stayed in the Frontier tower (when it was called Bonita) and from my memory that room seemed big.  We had originally been assigned a room behind the elevator bank where the view was obstructed by the elevator walls so we were moved to a larger room on the resort side which seemed big.  

If you book a standard view room any suggestions for room requests?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

sgtdisney said:


> A couple of questions for the DLH experts.   Just curious, but which tower tends to have the larger (more spacious) double queen rooms of the three.  We stayed in the Fantasy tower (before it was called that) a few years back and the room seemed a little smaller than the pictures of rooms I've seen in the other towers.  I don't recall a day bed in there either.   Do most of the rooms in the Adventure or Frontier tower have day beds?  Many years ago we stayed in the Frontier tower (when it was called Bonita) and from my memory that room seemed big.  We had originally been assigned a room behind the elevator bank where the view was obstructed by the elevator walls so we were moved to a larger room on the resort side which seemed big.  If you book a standard view room any suggestions for room requests?



We had a standard view for our recent stay.  We were in the Fantasy tower, 10th floor, overlooking the hotel entrance.  The vistas were mountains.  If we looked right we could see DL park and watch fireworks.  The sunrises over the mountains beyond the park were gorgeous.  We had a daybed and our room was quite large.  We specifically requested Fantasy tower, high floor, daybed was the biggest priority.  With 2 large teenage boys the daybed was an absolute must because they can't sleep together.  That's a fist fight waiting to happen.


----------



## Tanner208

Hello,

I had some questions about the DLH as it will be my 1st time staying there.  We will be staying at the DLH from Sept. 9-13 with 6 people (2 adults and 4 children).  I understand the national fire code only allows 5 people per room but the 6th person is our daughter who is only 13months.  Unfortunately, we can't afford a suite so I did the best i could and ordered a premium view (upper level) room at the DLH through Expedia.  I recently found out after the fact, that the size of the rooms can vary despite what "view" you reserve.  correct?  After booking the reservation through Expedia, I called their hotel dept. to add a comment on the reservation that we would request a room in the adventure tower, with 2 queens and a daybed, with a park view.  I then called the DLH directly to verify they received the reservation from Expedia and also mentioned the requests to be noted.  

I just want to make sure I'm doing everything the right way to ensure I find a room that will fit all of us (comfortably).  Is there any additional advice or tips that can give us a better chance of getting a sizable room?  My son will be turning  4 years old a week prior to our check-in (so its like a birthday present) for him.  I would hate to arrive to the hotel only to be given a small room even though it provides the "premium view".  Would I be better off Looking for a different hotel?

I appreciate your time and feedback in advance.


----------



## Congo Queen

Hi Tanner208 - I think you have done everything right that can be done in advance.  You'll just need to see what happens when you check in.  Explain to the CM at the DLH front desk what your needs are.  Say that the most important thing is that you all have enough room and ask if the room they have assigned for you is spacious.  They will do their best to get you the room you need (that has been my experience any way) unless there is some major reason the hotel is booked solid.  But you are going in Sept so should be fine.  DLH is awesome.  Your kids are going to love the pools, and all the CMs there really do try to make sure guests are happy if you ask them nicely for help.  Have fun!


----------



## LisaT91403

Tanner208 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had some questions about the DLH as it will be my 1st time staying there.  We will be staying at the DLH from Sept. 9-13 with 6 people (2 adults and 4 children).  I understand the national fire code only allows 5 people per room but the 6th person is our daughter who is only 13months.  Unfortunately, we can't afford a suite so I did the best i could and ordered a premium view (upper level) room at the DLH through Expedia.  I recently found out after the fact, that the size of the rooms can vary despite what "view" you reserve.  correct?  After booking the reservation through Expedia, I called their hotel dept. to add a comment on the reservation that we would request a room in the adventure tower, with 2 queens and a daybed, with a park view.  I then called the DLH directly to verify they received the reservation from Expedia and also mentioned the requests to be noted.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm doing everything the right way to ensure I find a room that will fit all of us (comfortably).  Is there any additional advice or tips that can give us a better chance of getting a sizable room?  My son will be turning  4 years old a week prior to our check-in (so its like a birthday present) for him.  I would hate to arrive to the hotel only to be given a small room even though it provides the "premium view".  Would I be better off Looking for a different hotel?
> 
> I appreciate your time and feedback in advance.



When we booked a room for 5 (2 adults, 3 kids), we were told by DLH that we'd have a room with 2 double beds and a daybed. They said we wouldn't end up with a different room configuration (e.g. one king bed and a daybed) because there would need to be a place for each person to sleep. 

Have you confirmed with the hotel directly that having 6 people is okay? I would check so as to make sure you don't have a problem when you check in.


----------



## Tanner208

LisaT91403 said:


> When we booked a room for 5 (2 adults, 3 kids), we were told by DLH that we'd have a room with 2 double beds and a daybed. They said we wouldn't end up with a different room configuration (e.g. one king bed and a daybed) because there would need to be a place for each person to sleep.
> 
> Have you confirmed with the hotel directly that having 6 people is okay? I would check so as to make sure you don't have a problem when you check in.



Yes I did confirm with the hotel that the 6th person is ok, but they just warn us because it may be uncomfortable since the rooms are designed for no more than 5.  However, in my case it should be fine since our 6th is under 2 yrs old.


----------



## Brunolvr

foxykendra said:


> Got back a week ago...finally getting around to posting this video of a 1-Bedroom Suite in the Frontier Tower.  It's room 2898, and it was AMAZING.  Great view of the pool, balcony, and you can see the fireworks from the room at night!!



Thank you for taking the time to post your video of the 1-bedroom suite.  I was surprised to see that it had 2 bathrooms.  Are they both "full" bathrooms?  including bathtub and shower?  Do all the 1-bedroom suites have 2 bathrooms?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## abminer

I'm sure this is somewhere earlier in the thread so sorry for the repeat, but we booked standard and would like to avoid a parking lot view if possible (if that's what we end up with we can handle it). Which tower is best to request?

Does anyone know if requests are less likely to be honored if you booked with a group rate (gay days)?


----------



## Renae De Liz

Hey all you DLH experts! Could I pretty please have some help with a question? 

I've only ever stayed at GCH, and haven't stayed at DLH since I was 11 years old or so (around 1993!) and am really wanting to try it out. The problem is, my husband is addicted to GCH's balconeys. He LOVES them. Does DLH have some room with balconies still? If so, how would I go about getting one?

Thank you!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Brunolvr said:
			
		

> Thank you for taking the time to post your video of the 1-bedroom suite.  I was surprised to see that it had 2 bathrooms.  Are they both "full" bathrooms?  including bathtub and shower?  Do all the 1-bedroom suites have 2 bathrooms?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The 1 bedroom suites all have 1 full bath and 1 half bath (just a toilet and sink)


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Renae De Liz said:
			
		

> Hey all you DLH experts! Could I pretty please have some help with a question?
> 
> I've only ever stayed at GCH, and haven't stayed at DLH since I was 11 years old or so (around 1993!) and am really wanting to try it out. The problem is, my husband is addicted to GCH's balconeys. He LOVES them. Does DLH have some room with balconies still? If so, how would I go about getting one?
> 
> Thank you!



The only rooms with balconies are in the frontier tower, and I am fairly certain that they are all suites, not normal rooms.


----------



## sgtdisney

I was at the Disneyland Hotel last week.  It looks like all the rooms on the 14th floor of the Frontier tower have balconies.   Also, all the corner rooms on every floor of the Frontier tower have balconies on the sides of the building.  From what I understood many of the rooms on the 14th floor are suites.  However when I was checking in, someone next to me was asking for a regular room with a balcony and the cast member said they have a few standard rooms on the top floor of the frontier tower.  They said the room was a standard view (not pool view).  Hope this helps.   

We had a room on the 11th floor overlooking the pool and could also see parts of Downtown Disney, the Matterhorn, etc from our room.  We also watched a few weddings in the Rose Garden from the room.  Loved our room and our view.


----------



## JadeRom123

Really a nice post can anyone tell me the accommodation Price for stay there?


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hello, all!  We originally had a PPH standard view room booked but then I got a great rate for a DLH standard view room.  This is our 1st time staying at DLH. 

I'm going to call & make a room request.  We'd like to stay at either the Adventure Tower or Fantasy Tower.  Since our very short trip will only include relaxing onsite in the room, pools, restaurants, DTD, we prefer either of these towers.

Would it be a reasonable request to ask, "high floor, fantasy or adventure tower, view of DTD or DLP"?

We will already be getting a room with 2 queens since we are a family of 4 and I already requested a daubed (both kids move around like crazy when they sleep & may potentially whack each other in their sleep! 

TIA!!!


----------



## sgtdisney

pepe3penelope said:


> Hello, all!  We originally had a PPH standard view room booked but then I got a great rate for a DLH standard view room.  This is our 1st time staying at DLH.
> 
> I'm going to call & make a room request.  We'd like to stay at either the Adventure Tower or Fantasy Tower.  Since our very short trip will only include relaxing onsite in the room, pools, restaurants, DTD, we prefer either of these towers.
> 
> Would it be a reasonable request to ask, "high floor, fantasy or adventure tower, view of DTD or DLP"?
> 
> We will already be getting a room with 2 queens since we are a family of 4 and I already requested a daubed (both kids move around like crazy when they sleep & may potentially whack each other in their sleep!
> 
> TIA!!!



Others here on the board may know more than I about this, but I will let you know my experiences.  Standard view rooms will typically get you a view of trees or a parking lot, these rooms can be on high or low floors depending on the building and which side of the building.  Deluxe view rooms most often have a view of the pool and are on the middle floors of the three buildings.  Premium view rooms can have a view of the pool or DTD and will be on the higher floors.   You can request things, but since view rooms are typically charged more than a standard room, and are a booking category, it will probably take some Disney magic to get one of those if you booked a Standard view.  Also some rooms do not have a day bed.  I am guessing some of the two queen rooms in the Fantasy tower do not have day beds because I am pretty sure those rooms appear to be slightly smaller (not as wide) than rooms in Adventure or Frontier Towers. 

We were at DLH earlier this month with room booked with a Premium view.  I had requested a room with a view of DTD with a daybed.  When I checked in we wrere assigned to a room with neither of those.  When I saw the room number I could tell it was in the fantasy tower which I confirmed with the CM, so I asked if the room had a daybed.  It didn't.   The cast member told me I had to pick what was more important to me, either DTD view or daybed, so we picked daybed.  Our experience with this CM was less than "magical" but that's another story.  Anyway she called the room assigner and  they re-assigned us to an awesome room on the 11th floor in the Frontier tower with a view of parts of DTD, Disneyland, and the Pool as well.  We found we loved that tower, personally, and lucked out to get one of the limited parking spaces next to Frontier so we had a very short walk from car to hotel elevators.  

I would request what is most important to you.  You can get Standard rooms in the Adventure Tower, but they will probably be on the floors 2-4 with a view of trees and landscaping.  There are Standard view rooms in Fantasy tower on the parking lot side of building which do have a side view of Disneyland and can see the fireworks.  Standard view rooms in Fantasy can be low or high.  Make sure when you check in to ask again for your preferences.  They should at least be able to get you a Daybed room and maybe you are lucky they will get the view you're asking for too, if they can.


----------



## pepe3penelope

sgtdisney said:


> Others here on the board may know more than I about this, but I will let you know my experiences.  Standard view rooms will typically get you a view of trees or a parking lot, these rooms can be on high or low floors depending on the building and which side of the building.  Deluxe view rooms most often have a view of the pool and are on the middle floors of the three buildings.  Premium view rooms can have a view of the pool or DTD and will be on the higher floors.   You can request things, but since view rooms are typically charged more than a standard room, and are a booking category, it will probably take some Disney magic to get one of those if you booked a Standard view.  Also some rooms do not have a day bed.  I am guessing some of the two queen rooms in the Fantasy tower do not have day beds because I am pretty sure those rooms appear to be slightly smaller (not as wide) than rooms in Adventure or Frontier Towers.
> 
> We were at DLH earlier this month with room booked with a Premium view.  I had requested a room with a view of DTD with a daybed.  When I checked in we wrere assigned to a room with neither of those.  When I saw the room number I could tell it was in the fantasy tower which I confirmed with the CM, so I asked if the room had a daybed.  It didn't.   The cast member told me I had to pick what was more important to me, either DTD view or daybed, so we picked daybed.  Our experience with this CM was less than "magical" but that's another story.  Anyway she called the room assigner and  they re-assigned us to an awesome room on the 11th floor in the Frontier tower with a view of parts of DTD, Disneyland, and the Pool as well.  We found we loved that tower, personally, and lucked out to get one of the limited parking spaces next to Frontier so we had a very short walk from car to hotel elevators.
> 
> I would request what is most important to you.  You can get Standard rooms in the Adventure Tower, but they will probably be on the floors 2-4 with a view of trees and landscaping.  There are Standard view rooms in Fantasy tower on the parking lot side of building which do have a side view of Disneyland and can see the fireworks.  Standard view rooms in Fantasy can be low or high.  Make sure when you check in to ask again for your preferences.  They should at least be able to get you a Daybed room and maybe you are lucky they will get the view you're asking for too, if they can.



Thank you so much for your thoughtful and detailed response! So helpful. After reading it, I discussed your comments & recommendations to DH. We decided that the view is more important and we can live without the daybed. I'll call later with my preferences and hope when we check in that we get pixie dust! 

Thank you again!


----------



## pepe3penelope

So I got off the phone with DLH & we requested the Fantasy tower in order to get the better view & better chance of a view. Decided we would love a view of DLP & some fireworks.


----------



## Kilale

I have never stayed at DLH and find the different towers confusing.. for the dates we are there Premium view was the only rate available so that is what we went with.  What tower would you request to be in to get the best possible view of DTD/DL?

Which number did you call?  I am a little worried as our plane doesn't get in till 8 so I don't imagine we will check in before 10 or so, late check in time (I did ask them to make a note of that) generally means you get the picked over rooms.. Columbus Day weekend as well so I imagine the hotel is going to be packed, at least for the first few nights.  

Also, it is our Honeymoon and I was thinking of ordering a gift basket through the hotel to be waiting for us as a surprise for her, anyone have experience/tips for dealing with this at DLH?


----------



## pepe3penelope

Kilale said:


> I have never stayed at DLH and find the different towers confusing.. for the dates we are there Premium view was the only rate available so that is what we went with.  What tower would you request to be in to get the best possible view of DTD/DL?  Which number did you call?  I am a little worried as our plane doesn't get in till 8 so I don't imagine we will check in before 10 or so, late check in time (I did ask them to make a note of that) generally means you get the picked over rooms.. Columbus Day weekend as well so I imagine the hotel is going to be packed, at least for the first few nights.  Also, it is our Honeymoon and I was thinking of ordering a gift basket through the hotel to be waiting for us as a surprise for her, anyone have experience/tips for dealing with this at DLH?



I just called DLH directly & asked to make my requests. Your best bet for DTD view may be Adventure Tower & DLP view may be Fantasy tower. Just tell the CM your desires. She was very helpful explaining the differences. 

Hope you have a great honeymoon!!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Kilale said:


> I have never stayed at DLH and find the different towers confusing.. for the dates we are there Premium view was the only rate available so that is what we went with.  What tower would you request to be in to get the best possible view of DTD/DL?  Which number did you call?  I am a little worried as our plane doesn't get in till 8 so I don't imagine we will check in before 10 or so, late check in time (I did ask them to make a note of that) generally means you get the picked over rooms.. Columbus Day weekend as well so I imagine the hotel is going to be packed, at least for the first few nights.  Also, it is our Honeymoon and I was thinking of ordering a gift basket through the hotel to be waiting for us as a surprise for her, anyone have experience/tips for dealing with this at DLH?


Forgot to give u their number: DLH 714-778-6600, listen to the prompts.


----------



## Kilale

Thank you very kindly


----------



## abminer

sgtdisney said:


> I would request what is most important to you.  You can get Standard rooms in the Adventure Tower, but they will probably be on the floors 2-4 with a view of trees and landscaping.  There are Standard view rooms in Fantasy tower on the parking lot side of building which do have a side view of Disneyland and can see the fireworks.  Standard view rooms in Fantasy can be low or high.  Make sure when you check in to ask again for your preferences.  They should at least be able to get you a Daybed room and maybe you are lucky they will get the view you're asking for too, if they can.



We also booked a standard room, we don't need a daybed, it's just the two of us. A king bed is preferred, but even that isn't that big a deal. What we would prefer avoiding is a view of a parking lot and nothing more and I'm a bit worried about the location of the Frontier tower. What would be the best request?  Has anyone ever requested to NOT be in the frontier tower and let chance take over beyond that?   Maybe request fantasy tower upper floor?


----------



## sgtdisney

abminer said:


> We also booked a standard room, we don't need a daybed, it's just the two of us. A king bed is preferred, but even that isn't that big a deal. What we would prefer avoiding is a view of a parking lot and nothing more and I'm a bit worried about the location of the Frontier tower. What would be the best request?  Has anyone ever requested to NOT be in the frontier tower and let chance take over beyond that?   Maybe request fantasy tower upper floor?



Honestly I think the hardest tower to get into, in the standard category could possibly be the Adventure tower since pretty much any room on either side of the building above the 5th floor is going to be deluxe or premium level.  That said, it's not impossible.  I would guess the only way to get a standard view that is not over looking the parking lot would be one on the lowest floors of either side of Adventure or the internal facing rooms of Fantasy or Frontier on the lowest floors.  One plus of the parking lot side of the building of the Fantasy tower is a side view of Disneyland and Fireworks at night.  

We personally loved the Frontier tower as there is the Minnie Hot Tub close to the tower as well as the fire pit area and Trader Sams is closer to Frontier than to Fantasy.   The Monorail slides are close too.  Not to mention there is a nice waterfall and geyser right outside the tower.  However I can understand some guests may prefer to be closer to the lobby/giftshops, etc.  If you really prefer to not be in Frontier, just let them know.   One thing to keep in mind too, if you're up on a higher floor in the standard rooms, you're really not looking into or at a parking lot, but over them.  Above the 6th or 7th floor you really have some nice vistas out into the Orange county area and towards the mountains in the distance.  From our room in Frontier on the 11th floor we could see Knots Berry Farm in the distance.


----------



## Astylla

sgtdisney said:


> Honestly I think the hardest tower to get into, in the standard category could possibly be the Adventure tower since pretty much any room on either side of the building above the 5th floor is going to be deluxe or premium level.  That said, it's not impossible.  I would guess the only way to get a standard view that is not over looking the parking lot would be one on the lowest floors of either side of Adventure or the internal facing rooms of Fantasy or Frontier on the lowest floors.



Just as a heads up we were in a standard view room in the Adventure Tower that overlooked the walkway of Trader Sam's/fire pit area to the left/Frontier Tower walkway area with a king bed and we loved it. It was on the second floor. The room was next to an elevator but we never heard it. So like its been said it is rare but we checked in around 12 noon , asked if anything was available in Adventure tower and we got some pixie dust 

Here are some photos from room 2064 in the Adventure tower.

Looking left from window :






Looking right from window :






Hope this helps


----------



## Newsiemj

I have a question - if you want to park in self parking do they at least let you pull up to the front of the hotel first to unload? I'm nervous about getting three kids plus luggage out from the parking lot since I heard they don't let you use luggage carts.


----------



## LisaT91403

Newsiemj said:


> I have a question - if you want to park in self parking do they at least let you pull up to the front of the hotel first to unload? I'm nervous about getting three kids plus luggage out from the parking lot since I heard they don't let you use luggage carts.



If you want to self park, you still pull up to the front of the hotel first. The bellman will load all of your luggage onto a cart, then you can go park and come back to check in. Once you are done checking in, the bellman will bring the luggage to your room (if it's ready). If the room isn't ready, they will store your luggage and then bring it to you once you are in your room.


----------



## abminer

Astylla said:


> Just as a heads up we were in a standard view room in the Adventure Tower that overlooked the walkway of Trader Sam's/fire pit area to the left/Frontier Tower walkway area with a king bed and we loved it. It was on the second floor. The room was next to an elevator but we never heard it. So like its been said it is rare but we checked in around 12 noon , asked if anything was available in Adventure tower and we got some pixie dust
> 
> Here are some photos :
> 
> Looking left from window :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking right from window :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



This looks good to me!


----------



## allsaintsatx

I don't know if the point of this super thread is to make me want to go back to the DLH or not, but whatever it is it's totally working


----------



## auteur55

If I'm checking out on a Friday at DLH but I'm planning on going to the parks that day can I still come back and use the pools that day if I'm checked out? They let you park there till close.

Also I have to move over to Castle Inn that Friday for just one night. We are leaving on Saturday but are staying late in the parks Friday for fireworks and Fantasmic. Does everyone recommend I move my car over early in the day or late after closing? What would take less time?


----------



## Astylla

auteur55 said:


> If I'm checking out on a Friday at DLH but I'm planning on going to the parks that day can I still come back and use the pools that day if I'm checked out? They let you park there till close.
> 
> Also I have to move over to Castle Inn that Friday for just one night. We are leaving on Saturday but are staying late in the parks Friday for fireworks and Fantasmic. Does everyone recommend I move my car over early in the day or late after closing? What would take less time?



When moving hotels I personally prefer to do it before regular check in time due to the crunch that can happen later. Using it as a midday break could work too. I just know how exhausting it can be late in the night and it's just DH and me.

We are kind of doing the same thing ( staying at DLH the 9th-13th and Castle Inn 13-14th) and will likely move our car after lunch but before 3pm. Having worked in hotels for awhile I find that trying to register early ( even if no room is open yet ) just makes it easier for us.


----------



## Astylla

Astylla said:


> Just as a heads up we were in a standard view room in the Adventure Tower that overlooked the walkway of Trader Sam's/fire pit area to the left/Frontier Tower walkway area with a king bed and we loved it. It was on the second floor. The room was next to an elevator but we never heard it. So like its been said it is rare but we checked in around 12 noon , asked if anything was available in Adventure tower and we got some pixie dust
> 
> Here are some photos :
> 
> Looking left from window :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking right from window :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps





abminer said:


> This looks good to me!



This was also our first stay on site at the DLH and celebrating our anniversary. Maybe we just got lucky ? However I didn't call ahead to request anything just asked at check in if anything in the Adventure tower was available and stated we didn't care about bed configuration. We ended up with a King bed room and a lovely view. At night with all the tiki torches lit up it was very relaxing looking out while the headboard was lit up and taking it all in. We checked in early at 12 noon ( which might have helped) and our CM Markus was wonderful.

We loved everything so much we booked our stay for the 9th-13th to celebrate my hubby's promotion at work


----------



## Kilale

Got another question, this one is very specific.  What time does the Enchanted Tiki Bar serve food until?  Does it vary from night to night? I noticed that the restaurant it shares a kitchen with closes at 10 PM.  We are arriving late our first night (9-10 PM) and I was hoping to get in there for a late bite after a long day of flying.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

What are the Pool Hours at the DLH?


----------



## Cinderellly

pepe3penelope said:


> Hello, all! We originally had a PPH standard view room booked but then I got a great rate for a DLH standard view room. This is our 1st time staying at DLH.
> I'm going to call & make a room request.  We'd like to stay at either the Adventure Tower or Fantasy Tower.  Since our very short trip will only include relaxing onsite in the room, pools, restaurants, DTD, we prefer either of these towers.
> 
> Would it be a reasonable request to ask, "high floor, fantasy or adventure tower, view of DTD or DLP"?
> 
> 
> TIA!!!



I just called to make some requests for our upcoming trip and was told that the DTD side of the Adventure Tower is for the Premium View category only.  Funny, because there won't even be fireworks during our stay!  We reserved a Deluxe view, so we will have a view of the pool.  Not bad in my opinion, but if that holds true, I don't think a standard view category will get you a view of DTD, or a very high floor for that matter.  Unless some pixie dust happens upon check in!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Cinderellly said:


> I just called to make some requests for our upcoming trip and was told that the DTD side of the Adventure Tower is for the Premium View category only.  Funny, because there won't even be fireworks during our stay!  We reserved a Deluxe view, so we will have a view of the pool.  Not bad in my opinion, but if that holds true, I don't think a standard view category will get you a view of DTD, or a very high floor for that matter.  Unless some pixie dust happens upon check in!



Thanks...I had posted a follow up earlier that I requested Fantasy Tower. There's a chance of getting DLP with fireworks. I'm hoping for the pixie dust.


----------



## ColoBlu6

Booking reservations for Tinker Bell Marathon. My question is how are the beds soft/hard? We just stayed at Fairfield on Harbor and the beds were hard. We have stayed at the Hilton and they are soft. Thank you for your help


----------



## madasax12

I know that its just a "req" but I called and requested to _hopefully_ get the DTD side of the Adventure Tower.....We have a premium view booked so here is to hoping! Either way I feel that with a premium view room we will get something decent! 

Hoping it all works out....we have a stroller booking (citystrollers) and surprise packages coming for the kids the first day we check in (around 6pm?)!


----------



## adykate

We were just at the DLH in a premium room. When we checked in they said I had a pool view. I asked if there were any firework/DTD views available, or rooms with the day bed. We only had 2 adults and 2 kids, but both kids are young and don't sleep well in the same bed. She said the daybeds were full, but then she got on the phone and called over to someone, and said, "Okay, all set!". I thanked her profusely and she said that since we had booked a premium level room it was much easier to accommodate the request . We ended up on the 8th floor, facing DTD in 2665, with a day bed. The room was much bigger than I expected. My husband ended up being able to watch the half marathon runners go by, and popped right downstairs with our kids to cheer me on! We are really torn about our January trip. We loved the DLH, but might try Paradise Pier to save some money since I doubt we will use the pool much.


----------



## Brunolvr

I'd like to book a 2-bedroom suite for our December 2nd visit to DL.  I've been hoping to see some type of a discount offering as I've seen in the past.  Do you think I might lose out on booking a 2-bedroom suite if I wait too long?  I just saw that WDW is offering 30% off their hotels and I was hoping DL might do the same?  Any ideas???  Does the DL hotel have a lot of 2-bedroom suites?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Brunolvr said:


> I'd like to book a 2-bedroom suite for our December 2nd visit to DL.  I've been hoping to see some type of a discount offering as I've seen in the past.  Do you think I might lose out on booking a 2-bedroom suite if I wait too long?  I just saw that WDW is offering 30% off their hotels and I was hoping DL might do the same?  Any ideas???  Does the DL hotel have a lot of 2-bedroom suites?  Thanks!



I would be very worried you've waited too long. We have booked our suites 8-12 months in advance. I would call and book it and then try to apply any discounts that may come out later.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Brunolvr said:
			
		

> I'd like to book a 2-bedroom suite for our December 2nd visit to DL.  I've been hoping to see some type of a discount offering as I've seen in the past.  Do you think I might lose out on booking a 2-bedroom suite if I wait too long?  I just saw that WDW is offering 30% off their hotels and I was hoping DL might do the same?  Any ideas???  Does the DL hotel have a lot of 2-bedroom suites?  Thanks!



Ever since carsland opened the hotel discounts have been sparse.  I think it is highly unlikely that you will find discounts as high as 30% off. The last hotel discounts were for up to 20% off of premium rooms and that excluded suites.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Brunolvr said:


> I'd like to book a 2-bedroom suite for our December 2nd visit to DL.  I've been hoping to see some type of a discount offering as I've seen in the past.  Do you think I might lose out on booking a 2-bedroom suite if I wait too long?  I just saw that WDW is offering 30% off their hotels and I was hoping DL might do the same?  Any ideas???  Does the DL hotel have a lot of 2-bedroom suites?  Thanks!



I just checked the Disneyland website, and there *is* a 2-bedroom suite available, on Dec. 2nd(didn't know how long you were staying so I just put in the dates of Dec. 2nd-6th).

This was just* rack rate*, not AP rate, and the price is listed at *$933.50 per night, plus tax!*

If you truly want to book a suite, I would *book ASAP*, and then wait and see *if* any kind of discount comes out!

I *definitely* think you will* lose out *on the opportunity to get a suite, if you wait for any possible discounts(which for suites, are probably unlikely!)

Just checked the AP page(after the fact), and the AP rate is the same as the rack rate, for the 2-bedroomsuite.


----------



## Brunolvr

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would be very worried you've waited too long. We have booked our suites 8-12 months in advance. I would call and book it and then try to apply any discounts that may come out later.



Thanks, I thought about doing that but I've read on the discounts there's a disclaimer that it's not available on bookings done previously.


----------



## Brunolvr

planningjollyholiday said:


> Ever since carsland opened the hotel discounts have been sparse.  I think it is highly unlikely that you will find discounts as high as 30% off. The last hotel discounts were for up to 20% off of premium rooms and that excluded suites.



Oh, thanks for the info.  I wasn't aware the discounts didn't include suites.


----------



## Brunolvr

Cheshirecatty said:


> I just checked the Disneyland website, and there *is* a 2-bedroom suite available, on Dec. 2nd(didn't know how long you were staying so I just put in the dates of Dec. 2nd-6th).
> 
> This was just* rack rate*, not AP rate, and the price is listed at *$933.50 per night, plus tax!*
> 
> If you truly want to book a suite, I would *book ASAP*, and then wait and see *if* any kind of discount comes out!
> 
> I *definitely* think you will* lose out *on the opportunity to get a suite, if you wait for any possible discounts(which for suites, are probably unlikely!)
> 
> Just checked the AP page(after the fact), and the AP rate is the same as the rack rate, for the 2-bedroomsuite.




Thanks for all the info.  I guess I should go ahead and book the suite.  Hope we can get the Adventure Tower with a good view!


----------



## Astylla

Here now and loving our room!  We booked a premium pool view via Orbitz. 
Room was ready for us at 12 noon when we arrived. 2 queen bed room with sofa which works fine for us. The view is wonderful. Frontier tower 9th floor. 
Pool view and resort view to the right. 

Hard to tell but can see the Matterhorn, top of Splash and the monorail track, and part of downtown Disney. 


http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a518/astylla/20140909_123245_zpsc66a2ae0.jpg


http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a518/astylla/20140909_123249_zps9c874a6b.jpg


----------



## adudeinblue

I'm trying to build a convincing argument with my manager to allow me to rent a car for my business trip next week at the Disneyland Hotel. And it's cheaper to rent a car versus shuttle and taxi for me (shuttle for arrival and for return I have to taxi because of a late flight). I just had some quick questions. 

Are parking fee included in the bundle of resort fees? Or is it a separate itemized bill? The first page of this thread is probably outdated?

I was debating on get an annual pass but I was wondering if the Premium AP also covers parking at the Disneyland Hotel? I know it covers parking at the park, but what about the hotel specifically?


----------



## VicMom

Laundry room question...

I know that there is one at DLH but I thought that I had read that it was closed for improvements.  Does anyone know if this is correct or if it is open for guests?

We leave on Saturday morning and the availability of laundry rooms will help to decide how much clothes to pack (that darn 3.5yr old goes through 2-3 shirts a day-plus if I can wash our stuff it means less in the suitcase and more room for souvenirs  ).


----------



## madasax12

Anyone know what the pool hours are? I tried to find them and cant....trying to plan on some water time to beat the heat.


----------



## pepe3penelope

adudeinblue said:


> I'm trying to build a convincing argument with my manager to allow me to rent a car for my business trip next week at the Disneyland Hotel. And it's cheaper to rent a car versus shuttle and taxi for me (shuttle for arrival and for return I have to taxi because of a late flight). I just had some quick questions.  Are parking fee included in the bundle of resort fees? Or is it a separate itemized bill? The first page of this thread is probably outdated?  I was debating on get an annual pass but I was wondering if the Premium AP also covers parking at the Disneyland Hotel? I know it covers parking at the park, but what about the hotel specifically?



The resort fees do NOT include parking. Parking is $17/night for self parking & $25/night for valet parking. The premium AP parking only allows parking in the parks's lot, but not in the hotel parking. I thought about doing this until DH reminded me that the Mickey & Friends lot states no overnight parking or the vehicle would be towed.

The type of parking you choose is stated in your hotel key card and it's charged to the room. You will see it reflected in your room bill.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pepe3penelope

madasax12 said:


> Anyone know what the pool hours are? I tried to find them and cant....trying to plan on some water time to beat the heat.



We were just there this weekend and it was from 8a-10pm. The Monorail slides and E Ticket pool were open at 8am but the middle D ticket pool was used for lifeguard training (I think until 10 am).

Best recommendation would be to call the hotel's Guest Services, tell them your dates of stay & they should be able to tell you. Just don't know how far in advance they can tell you (1 week vs. 2 months ahead of time).


----------



## 2tinkerbell

pepe3penelope said:


> We were just there this weekend and it was from 8a-10pm. The Monorail slides and E Ticket pool were open at 8am but the middle D ticket pool was used for lifeguard training (I think until 10 am).
> 
> Best recommendation would be to call the hotel's Guest Services, tell them your dates of stay & they should be able to tell you. Just don't know how far in advance they can tell you (1 week vs. 2 months ahead of time).



Thanks!  I was wondering about this, too.  Everything that I've read says the hours vary and are subject to change.  

It appears that they close about the same time as the Parks.  I was hoping for a swim after a day at the Parks, but, it might be that everyone is too tired.  I also think that it cools down too much at night.


----------



## LisaT91403

adudeinblue said:


> Are parking fee included in the bundle of resort fees? Or is it a separate itemized bill? The first page of this thread is probably outdated?



They do not charge "resort fees" anymore. You pay for your room and taxes, and parking if you have a car.


----------



## Kittymomm

We are staying here the first week in October - looks to be a busy week/weekend.  I am wondering for those of you who have stayed in a standard room, did you ask for a specific tower or view?  We are going for DD's (surprise) birthday so I was really hoping for a nicer view - guessing that won't happen with a standard room.  We were very fortunate to stay at GCH in an excellent view room (and we paid for standard).  

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## cmrolli68

I currently have a deluxe room reserved for Oct 22-26th.  For an additional $80 I can upgrade to a premium room.  Worth it?  I don't expect we'll be in the room much.


----------



## Cinderellly

cmrolli68 said:


> I currently have a deluxe room reserved for Oct 22-26th.  For an additional $80 I can upgrade to a premium room.  Worth it?  I don't expect we'll be in the room much.



We just returned from a stay at the DLR, and here's my opinion.  I booked a deluxe view room, and had originally requested the Adventure tower with a daybed.  Upon arrival, we were put in the Fantasy tower without a daybed.  I kindly asked if there was any way that we could move to the Adventure tower--with or without a daybed, and our request was granted.  In fact, we were upgraded to a premium view room with a daybed for no extra charge.  We were super excited, but honestly I wouldn't pay the extra money.  The premium view rooms on the pool side of the Adventure Tower are just higher up.  Other premium view rooms also include DTD views--which would be nice if you are planning on watching the fireworks from your room.  

I guess it depends on what you are interested in.  We loved having the daybed with our 2 kids, so I would take a deluxe view with a daybed over a premium view without one.


----------



## Brunolvr

Cheshirecatty said:


> I just checked the Disneyland website, and there *is* a 2-bedroom suite available, on Dec. 2nd(didn't know how long you were staying so I just put in the dates of Dec. 2nd-6th).
> 
> This was just* rack rate*, not AP rate, and the price is listed at *$933.50 per night, plus tax!*
> 
> If you truly want to book a suite, I would *book ASAP*, and then wait and see *if* any kind of discount comes out!
> 
> I *definitely* think you will* lose out *on the opportunity to get a suite, if you wait for any possible discounts(which for suites, are probably unlikely!)
> 
> Just checked the AP page(after the fact), and the AP rate is the same as the rack rate, for the 2-bedroomsuite.



We did it!!!  Initially the 2-bedroom suite was going to be $1,055 a night including taxes but we asked and got the discount so now it's $845 a night including taxes, a savings of $210 a night!


----------



## Astylla

Kittymomm said:


> We are staying here the first week in October - looks to be a busy week/weekend.  I am wondering for those of you who have stayed in a standard room, did you ask for a specific tower or view?  We are going for DD's (surprise) birthday so I was really hoping for a nicer view - guessing that won't happen with a standard room.  We were very fortunate to stay at GCH in an excellent view room (and we paid for standard).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.



Our first stay at the DLH a few months ago during peak summer season , when making the reservation directly through Disney , I mentioned we were celebrating our anniversary and a birthday. Upon check in we asked if any rooms with any bed configuration were available in the adventure tower.

Our check in guy Markus excused himself for a few moments to check on that with the room assigner. We were pleasantly surprised when he came back and asked us if a king bed room would be okay. We thanked him for his help and were very happy with our room. We were on the second floor of the Adventure tower overlooking the walkways past Trader Sam's. It was a lovely room and not sure if it's considered standard or we got some pixie dust. We checked in around 12 noon. It never hurts to ask , it is a request not a promise after all


----------



## Tyggress

We just stayed in a 2-BR suite September 4 - 7th.

I did not ask for anything special upon booking...but we were there during a slow week/end.  I booked an AP rate, but can't remember the exact amount.
somewhere in the $800/night range.

We checked in EARLY (8am) and were given a room on the 9th floor in Fantasy tower, overlooking the pools.  Definitely some pixie dust there, as I did not request or pay for a premium room...but going on a slow week and checking in early on a Thursday probably helped.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I've booked what I can afford - a standard room.  I am sure I will be happy and my DD will be happy just to be staying at the DLH.  If some pixie dust happens we of course will be thrilled, but, I'm not expecting it.  I did let them know we are celebrating DD's birthday when I made my reservations.


----------



## MrsWyman

Super excited! We'll be checking in Saturday! I called today to put in my request for a DTD view with our Premium room. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

MrsWyman said:


> Super excited! We'll be checking in Saturday! I called today to put in my request for a DTD view with our Premium room. Fingers crossed!



I'm excited for you!  Have a great time.


----------



## Kittymomm

Astylla said:


> Our first stay at the DLH a few months ago during peak summer season , when making the reservation directly through Disney , I mentioned we were celebrating our anniversary and a birthday. Upon check in we asked if any rooms with any bed configuration were available in the adventure tower.
> 
> Our check in guy Markus excused himself for a few moments to check on that with the room assigner. We were pleasantly surprised when he came back and asked us if a king bed room would be okay. We thanked him for his help and were very happy with our room. We were on the second floor of the Adventure tower overlooking the walkways past Trader Sam's. It was a lovely room and not sure if it's considered standard or we got some pixie dust. We checked in around 12 noon. It never hurts to ask , it is a request not a promise after all



That's awesome - like you said, can't hurt to ask.  Merci!


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

*How early do they let you check in to the DLH?? *
I see people saying they checked in at noon...or even 8 AM!??!

That is AWESOME!! I was planning on arriving around 2 PM to get unloaded and check in at 3 PM posted checkin...but it looks like we can arrive MUCH, MUCH earlier?!?!


----------



## sgrap

DisneyJulieZ said:


> *How early do they let you check in to the DLH?? *
> I see people saying they checked in at noon...or even 8 AM!??!
> 
> That is AWESOME!! I was planning on arriving around 2 PM to get unloaded and check in at 3 PM posted checkin...but it looks like we can arrive MUCH, MUCH earlier?!?!


A few years ago, a friend checked into GCH ( to a room adjoining ours) at 6 a.m.  I had called the hotel ahead of time to make sure it was OK to check in early.  Her room was actually ready at 6 a.m.--by the time I called her at 6:30 a.m to tell her we were awake, she was in her room and unpacked!   That is highly unusual--but they will hold your luggage and then text you when your room is ready. That way,  you can make use of EMH.  I am almost positive this is the policy for all DLR hotels.


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

excellent info! Thank you! I just got off the phone with the hotel itself, and they verified you can "check in" anytime that day--5 AM if you want! You'll get your hotel key, but your room may not be ready until as late as 4 PM. :-( But you can use the pool, resort, etc while waiting for the text that your room is ready. (I think she said you get your room number in the text they send too...not ahead of time?)


----------



## roflclaw

!!!!!! WE ARE BOOKED !!!!!!

It's the last trip on our passes and I'm not sure if we'll be able to renew (they were Christmas gifts!), so we're going all out and staying onsite! Well.. for most of the trip lol. We have a 2 night voucher at another hotel that was meant to be used on our two night trip in July... but I messed up and forgot to book outside of the 30 day mark so we figured we'll just use it this time -- so hey, we're calling it free since it's already paid for! 

We're staying January 11-12 at another hotel, then the 13-16 at DLH! Ugh I am so excited for just the HEADBOARD lol The roughly 1,200 bill is kind of freaking me out but I think I'll be okay.


----------



## abminer

Checking in Thursday - our first trip to DLR. We're in a standard room. Will it have a mini fridge?  I just found out that only the DTD Starbucks is open before EMH this weekend. I'd like to get milk and stuff to keep in the room for breakfasts, but obviously that requires a fridge.


----------



## NASSAUDT

Hello everyone!! I am a newbie to Disneyland but I am a WDW vet. My fiancée and I are getting married on the 24th of this month and leaving for DL the day after, on the 25th, for our honeymoon. I just received our package in the mail and I see that my fiancée put my new last name on the reservation. Would that cause any problems checking in since my drivers license has my maiden name on it? (The reservation is under my fiancée's name and credit card). Do they ask for everyone's photo ID or just one photo ID? And also we booked the Disneyland express and I see my voucher also has my new last name on it. Would that also cause any problems getting on the bus from LAX to DLH?


----------



## pepe3penelope

NASSAUDT said:


> Hello everyone!! I am a newbie to Disneyland but I am a WDW vet. My fiancée and I are getting married on the 24th of this month and leaving for DL the day after, on the 25th, for our honeymoon. I just received our package in the mail and I see that my fiancée put my new last name on the reservation. Would that cause any problems checking in since my drivers license has my maiden name on it? (The reservation is under my fiancée's name and credit card). Do they ask for everyone's photo ID or just one photo ID? And also we booked the Disneyland express and I see my voucher also has my new last name on it. Would that also cause any problems getting on the bus from LAX to DLH?



I believe everything has to have the name that is on your license now: airline tickets, reservations for the hotel, etc. the name hasn't been legally changed with DMV (I'm assuming) until you've returned from your trip. 

Call your travel agent to change. You can still get your pixie dust when our check in by saying your on our honeymoon: get your buttons & enjoy wearing them!

Not sure how much time you'll be at Disneyland & how much time yiu will be in the parks. If time & money allow, I'd recommend dinner at Napa Rose @Grand Californian and/or Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel.

Congratulations & enjoy!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

NASSAUDT said:


> Hello everyone!! I am a newbie to Disneyland but I am a WDW vet. My fiancée and I are getting married on the 24th of this month and leaving for DL the day after, on the 25th, for our honeymoon. I just received our package in the mail and I see that my fiancée put my new last name on the reservation. Would that cause any problems checking in since my drivers license has my maiden name on it? (The reservation is under my fiancée's name and credit card). Do they ask for everyone's photo ID or just one photo ID? And also we booked the Disneyland express and I see my voucher also has my new last name on it. Would that also cause any problems getting on the bus from LAX to DLH?


  There won't be any problem for the Disneyland Express. They just take the voucher - they have never checked any of our ids. I also think it should be fine at the DLH. I've always checked us in and they've never asked to see DH's id (that I can remember). That said, it wouldn't hurt to call the hotel directly now, explain the situation and have them make a note of your maiden name on the reservation. Your airline ticket would be the only one that would definitely be a problem if the ticket didn't match the id. 

 Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## DharmaLou

A couple questions:

We are checking in in 12 days!! 

I'm paying everything in gift cards. Do we have to pay our balance upon check in? 

Also, I bought 3 day PH at the Disney Store with the intentions to turn them into 5 day PH. Can the hotel desk do that for us, or do we have to go to a ticket booth?

Finally, we arrive to the resort at about 10am or so. I know they will store our luggage for us so we can go to the parks, but do they call/text when the room is ready? Will they automatically deliver our luggage, or do we have to stop at the desk to let them know we are ready for it?

Thanks! This is a lifelong dream for me to stay at DLH - I've been to DLR a dozen times in my life, and always wanted to stay here!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DharmaLou said:


> A couple questions:  We are checking in in 12 days!!   I'm paying everything in gift cards. Do we have to pay our balance upon check in?  Also, I bought 3 day PH at the Disney Store with the intentions to turn them into 5 day PH. Can the hotel desk do that for us, or do we have to go to a ticket booth?  Finally, we arrive to the resort at about 10am or so. I know they will store our luggage for us so we can go to the parks, but do they call/text when the room is ready? Will they automatically deliver our luggage, or do we have to stop at the desk to let them know we are ready for it?  Thanks! This is a lifelong dream for me to stay at DLH - I've been to DLR a dozen times in my life, and always wanted to stay here!



I think you pay the balance at checkout. Although you could probably pay the balance of the room when you get there and just leave a credit card for incidentals. 

I know my brother was able to buy tickets at the front desk (and even charge it to his room), so I would think you could upgrade, although I don't know that 100%.

They will text you when you room is ready. They will not deliver your luggage for you. You can tell bell services on your way back in or just call from your room. 

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## DharmaLou

Thanks so much! I'll make sure to leave 30 minutes for checkout since we're paying in $50 gift cards... sorry DLH & people in line behind me!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I should clarify - they won't deliver your luggage automatically when your room is ready! They WILL deliver it when you let them know. I'm sure you realized that's what I meant, but I don't want any confusion!


----------



## DharmaLou

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I should clarify - they won't deliver your luggage automatically when your room is ready! They WILL deliver it when you let them know. I'm sure you realized that's what I meant, but I don't want any confusion!



That's how I interpreted it - thanks!


----------



## krispin41

DisneyJamieCA said:


> There won't be any problem for the Disneyland Express. They just take the voucher - they have never checked any of our ids. I also think it should be fine at the DLH. I've always checked us in and they've never asked to see DH's id (that I can remember). That said, it wouldn't hurt to call the hotel directly now, explain the situation and have them make a note of your maiden name on the reservation. Your airline ticket would be the only one that would definitely be a problem if the ticket didn't match the id.
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!



You shouldn't have any issues with your DL Express voucher or room reservation...they will print the name on your room key. The only thing that would be of concern is your airline ticket.


----------



## TreeDharni

Has anyone had experience checking in about 7am?  We will be picking up our park tickets upon check in and heading over for early entry. I am just wondering how busy check in is in the 7 o'clock hour. How long should I expect the process to take?


----------



## princessmocha

TreeDharni said:


> Has anyone had experience checking in about 7am?  We will be picking up our park tickets upon check in and heading over for early entry. I am just wondering how busy check in is in the 7 o'clock hour. How long should I expect the process to take?



You shouldn't have any problems with this.  This is what we plan on doing as well.    In general it isn't too busy at that time of day.


----------



## TreeDharni

princessmocha said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with this.  This is what we plan on doing as well.    In general it isn't too busy at that time of day.



Thank you!


----------



## Stitch35

We are staying at the DLH for the first time next weekend. This is Santa's big gift to our boys, delivered by our elf. My question is, has anyone checked in after midnight? Have you ever had your room given away? Is the customer service still great that late? Thank you!


----------



## Congo Queen

My suggestion would be to call the DLH directly and let them now when you are checking in and ask them if there will be any problem with a post midnight check in.  I am sure this happens pretty regularly as it is such a major hotel with an international clientele who are arriving at all hours.  Main thing is for them to have already noted in your record that you are arriving very late so if they are sold out they will hold the room.  They don't assign specific rooms until you arrive any way.  I have stayed at DLH about 8 times and had excellent front desk service every time and can only hope that at midnight they are even kinder to a family with kids who will be exhausted and need some TLC.  Have fun!


----------



## TheDoleWhipper

We will be staying at the Disneyland hotel for our first-time visit in June! Sooo excited! I like how the whole thing just oozes Disney history! The monorail slides are great, too! I also like it because it is unique to Disneyland!


----------



## travelbug08

I have a standard view room booked for 2 adults and 3 small kids, so are hoping for a two queen room and will also need a pack and play and have a stroller.  Does one tower have slightly larger rooms than another?  I want to call and add these requests to our reservation.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

travelbug08 said:


> I have a standard view room booked for 2 adults and 3 small kids, so are hoping for a two queen room and will also need a pack and play and have a stroller.  Does one tower have slightly larger rooms than another?  I want to call and add these requests to our reservation.



I think every tower has a mixture of bigger and smaller rooms, and It's just luck of the draw which one you get. I would put in a request  for a two queen room with a sofa. These rooms tend to be bigger,  and would fit your needs better. Plus the sofa turns into a bed which would be a nice option if you want to split up your kids.


----------



## StellaD

We have booked a deluxe view.  I'm wondering if it is worth the extra for premium view.  Does anyone know what floor levels are considered deluxe?


----------



## krispin41

I was upgraded to a deluxe room on my recent trip 12/10-12/13. I was in a King room in the Adventureland Tower on the 5th floor, room 2344. Right next to the elevator (and not noisy at all). I had an amazing view of the Pool.


----------



## StellaD

Thanks ,  that would be just fine.  This room is already a splurge and it would be good to not śpend and more!


----------



## lorijohnhill

Does anyone know what temp the pools are kept? My daughter and I are staying at DLH at the end of January and I know she is going to want to try out that slide!


----------



## RebeccaW23

Hi! We are looking to book a 2 BR suite in January 2016, probably the second week at some point. I wonder if anyone had any thoughts on how early I should book this to be safe? And when in January? One person in the party is a chef and his country club is closed until the 15th, so we should probably depart by the 13th. I'm sure these questions have been asked, but I can't search through the app. Thank you so much!


----------



## RebeccaW23

Ok, how about in general how far ahead would you book for the second week in January, no matter the room?


----------



## BunnieGene

RebeccaW23 said:


> Hi! We are looking to book a 2 BR suite in January 2016, probably the second week at some point. I wonder if anyone had any thoughts on how early I should book this to be safe? And when in January? One person in the party is a chef and his country club is closed until the 15th, so we should probably depart by the 13th. I'm sure these questions have been asked, but I can't search through the app. Thank you so much!




I always book as soon as I know my dates of travel... Then I just keep checking for discounts


----------



## RebeccaW23

BunnieGene said:


> I always book as soon as I know my dates of travel... Then I just keep checking for discounts


Thank you! I'm trying to piece together when exactly that would be right now. Since it's not for a year it's hard to predict a lot of things.


----------



## RebeccaW23

When I talked to someone on the Disneyland website, she said there are no DTD views from DLH suites- just pool, trees, and parking lot. But I swear I've read there are suites with DTD views! And what is a tree view?


----------



## adykate

Is there currently construction/refurbs going on at the DLH? I came across a post that mentioned construction noise around the pool area, no hot water and rolling blackouts this week??? We are arriving tomorrow and I will be very upset if we have to deal with all of that, on top of all of the closures in the parks, after paying a fair amount to stay onsite over the race weekend. Please someone who is there now, tell me this is not happening at the hotel.


----------



## Astylla

adykate said:


> Is there currently construction/refurbs going on at the DLH? I came across a post that mentioned construction noise around the pool area, no hot water and rolling blackouts this week??? We are arriving tomorrow and I will be very upset if we have to deal with all of that, on top of all of the closures in the parks, after paying a fair amount to stay onsite over the race weekend. Please someone who is there now, tell me this is not happening at the hotel.



I tried goggling such things but couldn't find anything. Where was this posted by chance that you saw ? You could always call directly if there are standing concerns.


----------



## jasy

adykate said:


> Is there currently construction/refurbs going on at the DLH? I came across a post that mentioned construction noise around the pool area, no hot water and rolling blackouts this week??? We are arriving tomorrow and I will be very upset if we have to deal with all of that, on top of all of the closures in the parks, after paying a fair amount to stay onsite over the race weekend. Please someone who is there now, tell me this is not happening at the hotel.



I'm not sure where you got this information but I have seen anything indicating that there is any construction going on now. The DLH just finished a major renovation and I was under the impression that next up was the GCH. 

If you're truly concerned I would call the hotel directly.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

jasy said:


> I'm not sure where you got this information but I have seen anything indicating that there is any construction going on now. The DLH just finished a major renovation and I was under the impression that next up was the GCH.  If you're truly concerned I would call the hotel directly.



Information was posted by someone currently there (or leaving today?) in the January planning thread.


----------



## Astylla

Ah okay I saw that now thanks for pointing it out. It's unusual that it wasn't mentioned on the site as typically during construction hotels post something warning guests. I'm wondering if it was last minute, regardless I can understand how frustrating it could be for any guest not notified beforehand. Hopefully it's resolved quickly so all guests and the hotel can get back to normal operating procedures. 
Maybe ask at check in to be away from the areas that are being worked on if possible. I do hope it works out for you.


----------



## jasy

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Information was posted by someone currently there (or leaving today?) in the January planning thread.



I just saw that now. Either way I would call if you're really worried about it.


----------



## Astylla

FWIW I called the DLH to inquire about the blackouts/water/construction concerns for any concerned.
.
The cast member was very kind and apologetic and was aware of the items referenced. He stated that the blackouts were finished and certainly not planned - it was part of maintenance that had to be done asap. and said it was over ( hopefully this is accurate for you too).

He did say that the other construction is regarding safety railings so I am assuming that is part of the OSHA thing that obviously has to be done but couldn't promise a completion date. I hope this helps others and hoping it doesn't impact people too much.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

My TA says that there is a $17/day parking fee charge for the DLH which is an additional fee on top of the package price they have quoted me.  In the OP, it states that there is a $15/day resort fee (which includes, parking, wifi, etc).  Does anyone know which of these is true?


----------



## StellaD

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> My TA says that there is a $17/day parking fee charge for the DLH which is an additional fee on top of the package price they have quoted me.  In the OP, it states that there is a $15/day resort fee (which includes, parking, wifi, etc).  Does anyone know which of these is true?



We were just there in February and we just paid to park.  I do not believe there was any kind of resort fee.  We had a lump sum for the room and wireless was included in that fee since there was noting other than parking and taxes broken out on our bill for the room.


----------



## Angrose

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> My TA says that there is a $17/day parking fee charge for the DLH which is an additional fee on top of the package price they have quoted me.  In the OP, it states that there is a $15/day resort fee (which includes, parking, wifi, etc).  Does anyone know which of these is true?



They do not charge a resort fee, Wifi is free, but parking is $17/day.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

StellaD said:


> We were just there in February and we just paid to park.  I do not believe there was any kind of resort fee.  We had a lump sum for the room and wireless was included in that fee since there was noting other than parking and taxes broken out on our bill for the room.





Angrose said:


> They do not charge a resort fee, Wifi is free, but parking is $17/day.



Thank you!  I'm trying to decide about what to do with the car I am renting as we will be coming from Sequoia National Park.  When we are in DLR, we wanted to spend one day whale watching so we will need it for that but not much else.  Is it worth keeping the car for the whole trip?


----------



## thatgrljme

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying to decide about what to do with the car I am renting as we will be coming from Sequoia National Park.  When we are in DLR, we wanted to spend one day whale watching so we will need it for that but not much else.  Is it worth keeping the car for the whole trip?



We were just there and rented a car to drive from SNA to DLH. We just like having access to a car incase we need anything, like going to the store or the drug store to get meds, which we needed this trip. I have a 3 yr old so if anything happens we need access to immediate transportation. We self parked at $17 a day.


----------



## Angrose

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying to decide about what to do with the car I am renting as we will be coming from Sequoia National Park.  When we are in DLR, we wanted to spend one day whale watching so we will need it for that but not much else.  Is it worth keeping the car for the whole trip?



It probably would end up costing you more to return the original car, rent another car for a day, then pay for taxi/shuttle back to the airport. Not to mention the time spent back and forth to the rental agency. I would price it out both ways and see what ends up being cheaper. But, sometimes convenience wins out over price.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

Angrose said:


> It probably would end up costing you more to return the original car, rent another car for a day, then pay for taxi/shuttle back to the airport. Not to mention the time spent back and forth to the rental agency. I would price it out both ways and see what ends up being cheaper. But, sometimes convenience wins out over price.



Great advice!  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNinja

Is there a way to reserve a room for one night without having to pay for it when you make the reservation? Like if you call as opposed to reserve online?


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

I saw a thread about special "secrets" about staying at GCH so I was wondering if there were any for DLH?


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

Just bumping...Any DLH "secrets" we should look for?


----------



## RKKUNK

There is a rental car company right by the DLH by the Earl of Sandwich. I want to say it is Alamo? Anyway, you might want to check that out.


----------



## atmail35

We have used the Alamo rental across from the DLH twice  and they were great.  We booked through Costco.


----------



## atmail35

Does anyone know if the King Rooms at DLH all have the pull out sofabed? Thanks!


----------



## BunnieGene

I've stayed in two different kings rooms that didn't have a sofa... Both concierge level, one pool view, one Downtown Disney view...


----------



## imaswede78

Hi! New to the Disneyland Forum! My brother and SIL work for Disney World so we are fortunate to visit FL several times per year. However, we are heading to Disneyland and the DLH in October for the first time - so excited!!  We reserved a two bedroom suite (cheaper than two rooms/more room for excited kids - and parents!- - to jump up and down lol).  Are suites usually located on upper floors? Just curious.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Does anyone know what time tangaroa opens for breakfast?

Found it... 7 am... I wish places opened earlier... 7 am isn't early enough for an 8 am opening...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

They charge you to park there...? Are he kidding me?


----------



## planningjollyholiday

CampbellzSoup said:


> They charge you to park there...? Are he kidding me?


I Don't know many hotels that don't charge for parking anywhere I've travelled. It certainly stinks to shell out more money after you've already paid a bunch for a room, but this is definitely an industry norm.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

planningjollyholiday said:


> I Don't know many hotels that don't charge for parking anywhere I've travelled. It certainly stinks to shell out more money after you've already paid a bunch for a room, but this is definitely an industry norm.



Not me to be honest I haven't had many hotels charge me at all I know they tried to in Canada but we parked in the casino and played some games there for free parking!

17 dollars is steep too


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

CampbellzSoup said:


> Not me to be honest I haven't had many hotels charge me at all I know they tried to in Canada but we parked in the casino and played some games there for free parking!
> 
> 17 dollars is steep too



We pay $40-$50 a night depending on the Seattle hotel... So you probably would choke if you stayed in Seattle if you think $17 is steep


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Wow...crazy!


----------



## londonlovesdisney

Does anyone know where I can see a recent daily activity schedule (hotel/pool/movies)? Thanks!


----------



## LATJLP

OOps...sorry, never mind......didn't notice this thread is for Disneyland...the link I sent was for WDW.


----------



## minniebeth

DaveNinja said:


> Is there a way to reserve a room for one night without having to pay for it when you make the reservation? Like if you call as opposed to reserve online?



I'm pretty sure that a one night's deposit is required when you book the room, whether online or on the phone. So if you are staying one night, you are paid in full for the room.


----------



## MommyJKM

londonlovesdisney said:


> Does anyone know where I can see a recent daily activity schedule (hotel/pool/movies)? Thanks!



When you check in they will give you a weekly flyer that shows what's available. The schedule stays pretty much the same except for the pool parties.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/hotels/disneyland-hotel/recreation/


----------



## Bigrob37

Hi, Does anyone have a map showing the room numbers for the Adventure Tower? More specifically where the concierge lounge and signature suites are located.

Thanks


----------



## jerseygal

jasy said:


> I'm not sure where you got this information but I have seen anything indicating that there is any construction going on now. The DLH just finished a major renovation and I was under the impression that next up was the GCH.
> 
> If you're truly concerned I would call the hotel directly.



I read the same thing I believe on the GCH thread.  HOPING for you that it pertains to GCH, but I didn't read anything specific about timeframe about GCH.
ANYONE know? I'm curious myself as we are tentatively planning a DL trip next year, May timeframe.  TIA!


----------



## RainyDayPixie

I just booked DLH through Orbitz for a few weeks from now. So excited to stay at DLH for the first time! I've stayed at GC twice and love the proximity to the parks, but thought the rooms were tiny and have always wanted to stay at DLH. 

A quick question: Our booking clearly states we are 4 people. All the room types (we booked Deluxe View), seemed to state a king bed or 2 queens, but with a capacity of 5. Do the King bed rooms all have a sleeper sofa?

Another question: Has anyone had luck with specific requests for 3rd party bookings? Were you able to call DLH and make a tower request?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 5forMickey

Bigrob37 said:


> Hi, Does anyone have a map showing the room numbers for the Adventure Tower? More specifically where the concierge lounge and signature suites are located.
> 
> Thanks


They are all located on the 11th floor of the Adventure Tower.  If I remember correctly, the concierge lounge is straight ahead once you get off the elevator (it faces DTD).  To the left of that on the same side of the hall is the Fairytale, directly to the right of the lounge is the Mickey Penthouse. Across the hall and down a few doors from the Penthouse is the Big Thunder (I think overlooking the pool).Also across from the E ticket lounge is one/two room suite that overlooks the pool.  There might also be 4 or 5 regular rooms that connect to the one room suites on that level. I can find room numbers if you need but hopefully that helps!


----------



## Angrose

RainyDayPixie said:


> I just booked DLH through Orbitz for a few weeks from now. So excited to stay at DLH for the first time! I've stayed at GC twice and love the proximity to the parks, but thought the rooms were tiny and have always wanted to stay at DLH.
> 
> A quick question: Our booking clearly states we are 4 people. All the room types (we booked Deluxe View), seemed to state a king bed or 2 queens, but with a capacity of 5. Do the King bed rooms all have a sleeper sofa?
> 
> Another question: Has anyone had luck with specific requests for 3rd party bookings? Were you able to call DLH and make a tower request?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you call the hotel directly you can put in your requests, no matter where you booked. I booked through Orbitz last year and then called the hotel to request a high floor with fireworks view and we got it! We only paid for a standard room, so we were very happy.
From what I've read about the sleeper sofas, they are more like daybeds and can only accommodate one person. So, if you are four people they will put you in a 2 queen bed room. That would be a good thing to confirm when you call the hotel. The CMs I've spoken with were very helpful.


----------



## RainyDayPixie

Angrose said:


> If you call the hotel directly you can put in your requests, no matter where you booked. I booked through Orbitz last year and then called the hotel to request a high floor with fireworks view and we got it! We only paid for a standard room, so we were very happy.
> From what I've read about the sleeper sofas, they are more like daybeds and can only accommodate one person. So, if you are four people they will put you in a 2 queen bed room. That would be a good thing to confirm when you call the hotel. The CMs I've spoken with were very helpful.



Thanks Angrose! I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## shadowmender

My family will be staying in a two bedroom suite for our first visit to DLR. What floors are two bedroom suites located on and which tower is preferable? Thank-you!


----------



## leholcomb

Hello everyone! I just booked my first stay at the DLH in November! 

I paid the deposit with my CC. I know the balance is not due until check in but I would like to pay it off with my giftcards. I would rather not travel with that much "cash" on hand. Can I call them with my giftcard number and apply it to the reservation prior to arrival? I have always done this at WDW but I know the two destinations are completely different. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I don't know if this has been posted yet but wanted to share some info about DLH I didn't know.  We stayed there in May and stopped at a store on the way from airport.  We got to the hotel early, about 10:00 am and I didn't even think about our food that needed to be refrigerated.   Bellhop took our luggage and happily said he would put our groceries in their fridge while we waited for our room.   That worked out great!  Wanted to share that info in case anyone else runs into the same situation.    I'm so ready to go back, we loved our our room at DLH!!


----------



## lorijohnhill

leholcomb said:


> Hello everyone! I just booked my first stay at the DLH in November!
> 
> I paid the deposit with my CC. I know the balance is not due until check in but I would like to pay it off with my giftcards. I would rather not travel with that much "cash" on hand. Can I call them with my giftcard number and apply it to the reservation prior to arrival? I have always done this at WDW but I know the two destinations are completely different.
> 
> Thanks!!



I tried to pay ahead with gift cards for our recent GCH stay, but was told they do not have the ability to take gift card payments over the phone. I then tried to pay with them upon check-in and was told I had to wait until a night was billed on the account. So, I ended up just putting them in the safe and then paying upon check out. It would be nice if they could take them ahead of time. It took quite a bit of time for them to run $2000 worth of gift cards at check out.


----------



## Ferrentinos

I have lots to read up on - we are starting to plan our first DL/DCA trip for July 2016 and are pretty sure we're doing the DLH and staying CL - we will probably stay for 10 nights as we are coming from NJ so we need a day or two to adjust to the time before we really get settled.  We are planning to do DLH as our homebase and possibily getting the Premier Passport to cover a WDW trip the following summer if we can time it perfectly.  Lots of research to do as we've never been to DL/DCA!


----------



## nicolispicoli

lorijohnhill said:


> I tried to pay ahead with gift cards for our recent GCH stay, but was told they do not have the ability to take gift card payments over the phone. I then tried to pay with them upon check-in and was told I had to wait until a night was billed on the account. So, I ended up just putting them in the safe and then paying upon check out. It would be nice if they could take them ahead of time. It took quite a bit of time for them to run $2000 worth of gift cards at check out.



That's weird, maybe it's a new policy. I was able to apply all of mine at check-in and it also took a long time to do. The woman checking us in was pretty rude about us using the gift cards (Although, I assume this is common at all of the DLR hotels), but that's a whole other thread. After double checking the cards, I realized afterwards that one of the cards had $450 on it when it definitely should not have. I had about 8 or 10 cards, so it was lucky I just tossed them all in my purse since I usually let my DD4 play with them when they're spent. When I compared to the bill, I noticed it was planning on charging my credit card for that $450. After many hours and going to the manager on duty, they fixed it, but it was such a huge headache. I'm doing it again next month, so here's hoping it's a smoother transaction


----------



## Angrose

nicolispicoli said:


> That's weird, maybe it's a new policy. I was able to apply all of mine at check-in and it also took a long time to do. The woman checking us in was pretty rude about us using the gift cards (Although, I assume this is common at all of the DLR hotels), but that's a whole other thread. After double checking the cards, I realized afterwards that one of the cards had $450 on it when it definitely should not have. I had about 8 or 10 cards, so it was lucky I just tossed them all in my purse since I usually let my DD4 play with them when they're spent. When I compared to the bill, I noticed it was planning on charging my credit card for that $450. After many hours and going to the manager on duty, they fixed it, but it was such a huge headache. I'm doing it again next month, so here's hoping it's a smoother transaction


I don't know if you've seen it mentioned yet, but you can now combine your Disney gift cards at https://disneygiftcard.com/. I haven't tried it yet, but I've read on the budget board that several people have done it. You can have 5 cards up to $1,000 each. I plan on doing this for my stay at CGH in Feb. I think it will save us all from the headaches of processing so many cards! I just wish they would let us reserve a room with a gift card. I'm not sure why they don't allow that. I have called and a CM told me that I can just have them refund my credit card at check-in and then recharge it to the gift card.
Good luck!


----------



## LizzyS

You generally have to reserve hotel rooms with credit cards so that in case you don't show up, they can bill the card for one night's stay.  I'm not sure they can do that with gift cards.


----------



## nicolispicoli

Angrose said:


> I don't know if you've seen it mentioned yet, but you can now combine your Disney gift cards at https://disneygiftcard.com/. I haven't tried it yet, but I've read on the budget board that several people have done it. You can have 5 cards up to $1,000 each. I plan on doing this for my stay at CGH in Feb. I think it will save us all from the headaches of processing so many cards! I just wish they would let us reserve a room with a gift card. I'm not sure why they don't allow that. I have called and a CM told me that I can just have them refund my credit card at check-in and then recharge it to the gift card.
> Good luck!



THANK YOU sooooooo much!! I've been combining my target cards to purchase the disney cards and was wondering why they couldn't do something like that for the disney cards. I love when wishful thinking becomes reality!!


----------



## DharmaLou

lorijohnhill said:


> I tried to pay ahead with gift cards for our recent GCH stay, but was told they do not have the ability to take gift card payments over the phone. I then tried to pay with them upon check-in and was told I had to wait until a night was billed on the account. So, I ended up just putting them in the safe and then paying upon check out. It would be nice if they could take them ahead of time. It took quite a bit of time for them to run $2000 worth of gift cards at check out.



Last November I paid $2000 worth of gift cards at check in without a problem.


----------



## lorijohnhill

DharmaLou said:


> Last November I paid $2000 worth of gift cards at check in without a problem.


Maybe the guy checking me in just didn't feel like dealing with it so told me it couldn't be done. Wouldn't be the first time! I am glad that we can now combine cards! That will make it so much easier!

Next wish? Let us pay for room only, or convention rooms, with DVA!


----------



## trishadono

5forMickey said:


> They are all located on the 11th floor of the Adventure Tower.  If I remember correctly, the concierge lounge is straight ahead once you get off the elevator (it faces DTD).  To the left of that on the same side of the hall is the Fairytale, directly to the right of the lounge is the Mickey Penthouse. Across the hall and down a few doors from the Penthouse is the Big Thunder (I think overlooking the pool).Also across from the E ticket lounge is one/two room suite that overlooks the pool.  There might also be 4 or 5 regular rooms that connect to the one room suites on that level. I can find room numbers if you need but hopefully that helps!


Just booked the Fairytale suite!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 5forMickey

trishadono said:


> Just booked the Fairytale suite!! Thanks for the info!


How super exciting for you.  Hope your stay is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Circusgirl

Trisha how awesome for Alyssa's trip!!!  There is so much to see at Disneyland, especially with the new things for the 60th, but you will find it hard to leave your room!   I'm so excited for you!


----------



## grannyminnie

Circusgirl said:


> Trisha how awesome for Alyssa's trip!!!  There is so much to see at Disneyland, especially with the new things for the 60th, but you will find it hard to leave your room!   I'm so excited for you!



*Circusgirl*, *Trish *is making me jealous!!  Can you point us to the link somewhere on here that says what other "perks" come with the suites?  (VIP parade, Fantasmic seating)  I know I saw it somewhere....it will help me build my case!  hahahaha


----------



## jammyjam25

Checking into the DLH right about 5 days from now! Any tips anyone can recommend? We just have a standard room reserved.

Thanks!


----------



## Astylla

I've booked standard once and requested Adventure tower as it was our first stay and had a 2nd floor room overlooking the walkway to Trader Sams/corner of pool area. Honestly the whole hotel is amazing and it's my "home".
If you think you may spend enough time to warrant a deluxe view (lower pool) or premium you can always ask at check in if you can pay for an upgrade , or you may get pixie dust you never know.

Adventure tower is certainly closest but not by leaps and bounds imo. Frontier has been good to us and haven't stayed in Fantasy yet but might get put there on our trip in December so we'll see !
Definitely take time to walk through the different towers as they all have unique themes. The pools are awesome and my hubby loves the water slide.
Trader Sam's is fantastic and they allow kids before 8pm if that's a concern. I recommend an early break here around 1-3pm for their bbq pork flatbread and yummy drinks !
Tangoraga Terrace is adjacent and awesome for grabbing a late night meal to the room too.


----------



## jammyjam25

Thanks!! No kiddos, just my BFF and I to celebrate her birthday! We will definitely be hitting up Trader Sam's. And we do have some free time on our Halloween Party day so we'll be checking out the pool for sure.

I think I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best as far as our tower/view goes. The hotel is sold out all week for Gay Days so I'm not sure how much wiggle room they'll have for Pixie Dust!


----------



## donnishobson

Questions about staying in 3 bedroom suite in 2 weeks.
1. Is it 3 bedrooms and a sitting room with pullout couch or is it just 3 rooms total?
2. Is there a small refrigerator in each room ?
3. What kind of coffee maker is there?
4. Is there a microwave somewhere in the hotel we can use? We have a toddler with us.

The call center doesn't seem too helpful with stuff like this.

Thanks for any info


----------



## kappyfamily

MeeskaMooska13 said:


> Thank you!  I'm trying to decide about what to do with the car I am renting as we will be coming from Sequoia National Park.  When we are in DLR, we wanted to spend one day whale watching so we will need it for that but not much else.  Is it worth keeping the car for the whole trip?


Check to see what it would cost to drop it at the downtown Disney car rental spot. That's what we are doing....


----------



## 5forMickey

donnishobson said:


> Questions about staying in 3 bedroom suite in 2 weeks.
> 1. Is it 3 bedrooms and a sitting room with pullout couch or is it just 3 rooms total?
> 2. Is there a small refrigerator in each room ?
> 3. What kind of coffee maker is there?
> 4. Is there a microwave somewhere in the hotel we can use? We have a toddler with us.
> 
> The call center doesn't seem too helpful with stuff like this.
> 
> Thanks for any info



1.  Yes, you should have three separate rooms joined by one "living room" with a couch and table etc.  The ones we have stayed in did not have bars but I believe some do. We had a total of three and 1/2 bathrooms.  Each bedroom had a bath and the main room had a 1/2 bath.
2.  Yes each room has a small fridge.
3.  Didn't check out the coffee can't help with that one.
4.  There should be a microwave on the 1st floor of each tower but I can't really verify that.

Hope you have a great trip and come back and report how your room was /


----------



## grannyminnie

kappyfamily said:


> Check to see what it would cost to drop it at the downtown Disney car rental spot. That's what we are doing....


I checked into a scenario like that and decided not to do


5forMickey said:


> 1.  Yes, you should have three separate rooms joined by one "living room" with a couch and table etc.  The ones we have stayed in did not have bars but I believe some do. We had a total of three and 1/2 bathrooms.  Each bedroom had a bath and the main room had a 1/2 bath.
> 2.  Yes each room has a small fridge.
> 3.  Didn't check out the coffee can't help with that one.
> 4.  There should be a microwave on the 1st floor of each tower but I can't really verify that.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip and come back and report how your room was /


Re: the microwave, I was told I'd have to go to the Adventure Tower to find one.  (on the first floor, right off the main lobby).  We were in the Fantasy Tower but only needed the microwave once, so no problem.


----------



## donnishobson

5forMickey said:


> 1.  Yes, you should have three separate rooms joined by one "living room" with a couch and table etc.  The ones we have stayed in did not have bars but I believe some do. We had a total of three and 1/2 bathrooms.  Each bedroom had a bath and the main room had a 1/2 bath.
> 2.  Yes each room has a small fridge.
> 3.  Didn't check out the coffee can't help with that one.
> 4.  There should be a microwave on the 1st floor of each tower but I can't really verify that.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip and come back and report how your room was /


Thanks for the info


----------



## donnishobson

Thanks for the response. The CM at the call center said it was 3 rooms total. I was worried since that wouldn't fit us all in and the the hotel is sold out Oct 18-22.


----------



## donnishobson

grannyminnie said:


> I checked into a scenario like that and decided not to do
> 
> Re: the microwave, I was told I'd have to go to the Adventure Tower to find one.  (on the first floor, right off the main lobby).  We were in the Fantasy Tower but only needed the microwave once, so no problem.


Good to know.


----------



## 5forMickey

donnishobson said:


> Thanks for the response. The CM at the call center said it was 3 rooms total. I was worried since that wouldn't fit us all in and the the hotel is sold out Oct 18-22.



That's odd, but sometimes I wonder if they have ever been in the rooms.  We have only stayed in one three room suite and it was prior to the remodel but it was three full rooms with a middle room adjoining the first two.  We typically stay in the two room suites but it is the same theory, two full rooms with the middle section and  2 1/2 baths.  For our upcoming trip for some reason I had to reserve a three room suite (with the same amount that usually stay in a two) which was a little odd to me.  I think it must have something to do with overall hotel occupancy.  How many are in your party? We traveled with 9 and the two room suites we have had are really quite large and accommodate us perfectly. We usually have them bring in two roll-away beds just because of the dynamics of who can sleep where (unmarried adults and brothers that can't touch) and have two ECV's and there is still plenty of room. The roll-away beds are actually very comfortable.

Malcon10t might also have some useful information -- very knowledgeable about the Disneyland Hotel.

I would call the Hotel Directly and visit with one of the CM's about your bedding needs and they should be able to help.


----------



## grannyminnie

donnishobson said:


> Good to know.


Oops...just noticed I didn't finish my first sentence!  Guess my brain just got away from my fingers! lol  To finish the thought: I didn't rent from near DD because the price was so much higher to me.


----------



## GXIncognto

A couple of room service questions:

1. What is the earliest you can get breakfast?  We are going in October and some of the days the parks open really early (7-8AM) so I'd like to get pretty early room service breakfast.

2. Can you call in your order the night before or do you have to place your order right when you want it?

DLH room service info is a bit tough to find.


----------



## donnishobson

5forMickey said:


> That's odd, but sometimes I wonder if they have ever been in the rooms.  We have only stayed in one three room suite and it was prior to the remodel but it was three full rooms with a middle room adjoining the first two.  We typically stay in the two room suites but it is the same theory, two full rooms with the middle section and  2 1/2 baths.  For our upcoming trip for some reason I had to reserve a three room suite (with the same amount that usually stay in a two) which was a little odd to me.  I think it must have something to do with overall hotel occupancy.  How many are in your party? We traveled with 9 and the two room suites we have had are really quite large and accommodate us perfectly. We usually have them bring in two roll-away beds just because of the dynamics of who can sleep where (unmarried adults and brothers that can't touch) and have two ECV's and there is still plenty of room. The roll-away beds are actually very comfortable.
> 
> Malcon10t might also have some useful information -- very knowledgeable about the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> I would call the Hotel Directly and visit with one of the CM's about your bedding needs and they should be able to help.



We have 8 - 3 couples plus my daughter and grandson (3 years old). The 3 bedroom will be ideal. Is the 1/2 bath just a sink and toilet or does it have a stall shower also. 

I will call with requests this week. Thanks for you help.


----------



## closetmickey

By definition, a 1/2 bath does not include a shower - usually just toilet and sink.


----------



## 5forMickey

It is just a sink and toilet, however, it is very good extra space if you have girls wanting to primp  ! A three bedroom should definitely give you separate space for each couple and then if you get one of the rooms with 2 queens that would be perfect.  I think you will really like it!.


----------



## Tyggress

GXIncognto said:


> A couple of room service questions:
> 
> 1. What is the earliest you can get breakfast?  We are going in October and some of the days the parks open really early (7-8AM) so I'd like to get pretty early room service breakfast.
> 
> 2. Can you call in your order the night before or do you have to place your order right when you want it?
> 
> DLH room service info is a bit tough to find.


You can put your order in the night before by making selections on a door hanger card and putting it out on your door in the evening...they come and collect them and deliver your breakfast at the time you designated on the card the night before.  IIRC, I believe they start breakfast room service at 6 am.


----------



## GXIncognto

Tyggress said:


> You can put your order in the night before by making selections on a door hanger card and putting it out on your door in the evening...they come and collect them and deliver your breakfast at the time you designated on the card the night before.  IIRC, I believe they start breakfast room service at 6 am.



Thanks so much for the info.  If it starts at 6 that would be perfect, I was worried it would not start until 7.


----------



## Tyggress

I would call and double-check....I stayed there a year ago, so I wouldn't trust my memory.


----------



## MeeskaMooska13

kappyfamily said:


> Check to see what it would cost to drop it at the downtown Disney car rental spot. That's what we are doing....


Thank you for replying but our trip was in July. We ended up, for convenience sake, just keeping the car for the whole trip.  Thanks again!


----------



## TinaMcTeer

It took two tries but I finally booked our rooms at DLH for next August. I knew I would have to book multiple rooms to fit our party which consists of 16 of us. There are 11 adults, 3 teens and 2 kids, consisting of 4 generations of our family.The first time I called the CM I spoke to said that they wouldn't allow a group our size in the 3 bedroom suite, that we would have to add two separate rooms (I could see one room, but not two). I called back and the second CM was reluctant to book us as well, was transferred to a supervisor who was able to fit our group into the 3 bedroom suite added CL (plus another room club level, premium view).  I had to explain the entire group dynamic in order to allow us to finally book, they allowed 11 in the suite and 5 in the separate room. It was more of a headache than I had planned on having but now I can just look forward to spending quality family time at my favorite place!


----------



## Nonsuch

TinaMcTeer said:


> It took two tries but I finally booked our rooms at DLH for next August. I knew I would have to book multiple rooms to fit our party which consists of 16 of us. There are 11 adults, 3 teens and 2 kids, consisting of 4 generations of our family...


You might consider renting DVC points for a VGC Grand Villa.  The official occupancy limit is 12, but the GV is much larger that a 3 bedroom suite:  1 king bed, 4 queen beds, 2 fold out sofas, 4 full baths, full kitchen, washer/dryer, pool table, 4 balconies, huge 2 story window.

It can be difficult to rent the large number of points needed for a GV, but might be worth investigating.
If you are interested, DISboards has DVC sub-forums.


----------



## blue888

Can anyone tell me what towers the 3 bedroom suites are in?


----------



## 5forMickey

blue888 said:


> Can anyone tell me what towers the 3 bedroom suites are in?



They are located in all three of the towers.  I think they usually try and put those that have added concierge to their suite in the Adventure Tower but there are only so many suites in that tower so you could still get be in any of the towers.


----------



## missycakes99

jammyjam25 said:


> Checking into the DLH right about 5 days from now! Any tips anyone can recommend? We just have a standard room reserved.
> 
> Thanks!



Same here! Doesn't seem as easy to make room requests as it is at WDW hotels. If we booked standard, but I make mention of celebrating a birthday is there any chance we get an upgrade? I'm told that the resorts are VERY busy this next week so I'm not sure we'll get any extra perks, but worth a shot right?


----------



## blue888

Thanks! That is very helpful.

I'm super excited.


----------



## whoever

LOVED our room (right next to the E-ticket lounge).  Beautiful view, quick elevators, great amenities.  Didn't like the walk.  During EMH and coming back late at night, it seems SOOOOO far.  Adds about 5 minutes over the Grand, and not all that far, but still not what you want early in the morning or late at night.  I'll have a full review up with my TR, but REALLY liked it.  There was no "popping back" to the room though.  When we went back, we went for hours or just stayed when we got there.


----------



## 5forMickey

whoever said:


> LOVED our room (right next to the E-ticket lounge).  Beautiful view, quick elevators, great amenities.  Didn't like the walk.  During EMH and coming back late at night, it seems SOOOOO far.  Adds about 5 minutes over the Grand, and not all that far, but still not what you want early in the morning or late at night.  I'll have a full review up with my TR, but REALLY liked it.  There was no "popping back" to the room though.  When we went back, we went for hours or just stayed when we got there.


I have been anxiously waiting to hear if you liked your stay or not......so glad you LOVED your room (I think they are fantastic).....the walk.....yeah not as good. We also love the E-ticket lounge and I feel a little silly sometimes when people say "how can you justify that" so I've decided I can't and I don't really care because it just makes us all happy!!!


----------



## blue888

How did you find the lounge? Was it nice? Reviews pretty please


----------



## TrySomethingNew

Saving -I'll be at DLH in Dec for the first time!


----------



## whoever

5forMickey said:


> I have been anxiously waiting to hear if you liked your stay or not......so glad you LOVED your room (I think they are fantastic).....the walk.....yeah not as good. We also love the E-ticket lounge and I feel a little silly sometimes when people say "how can you justify that" so I've decided I can't and I don't really care because it just makes us all happy!!!



We got a great price.  I'm not sure I would have paid rack for it ($750/night).  It did save me a ton of $ though for the rate I got it for.




blue888 said:


> How did you find the lounge? Was it nice? Reviews pretty please


Very nice.  Not enough seating though, and food got sparse at times.


----------



## donnishobson

3 bedroom suite. I had some trouble finding out the details on the 3 bedroom suite so here is a description of the one we had Oct 18-22, 2015. The main room was 2809 with 2811 and 2813 connected. I requested a wet bar and got it - sink and small refrig with bar and 2 stools. There was a queen pull out sofa, comfortable. Also a big TV and DVD player. And a dining table with 4 chairs. The bathroom had a sink and toilet. The connected bedroom had no outside door, full bath, NO refrigerator. The other 2 rooms were connected. You had to go through 2811 to get to 2813 but both had doors opening to the hall, full baths, small refrigerators, 2 queen beds. I didn't ask for a king so didn't get any. Each room had a coffee maker - Cuisinart pods. The rooms were on the 10th floor looking towards entrance and Santa Ana Mountains. There was enough room for 3 couples and a mother and 3 year old, but shower sharing was necessary. It worked out fine for the 8 of us. Bottom line: 4 rooms, 3.5 baths, 3 refrigerators.

The check in time was 3 pm. By 4:30, we still didn't have a room. We had arrived at 2:30. We complained a bit saying we didn't care if housekeeping was still cleaning, we wanted to go sit down. The lobby was packed, Trader Sam's had no tables, and we had a tired 3 year old and his pregnant mother. The room was finally ready around 4:45 but they compensated us most generously with 8 vouchers for dinner at Steakhouse 55 or a premium character breakfast. We used  5 vouchers at Steakhouse 55 (appetizers, entrée, side, dessert, tax and tip included) and 3 at Storytellers. Pretty great!


----------



## tacobelle

hello everyone!  I've currently booked a standard view room at DLH for 4/18 to 4/20 (Monday through Thursday, arriving at 10:30am Monday, and an overnight flight home on that Thursday night) to celebrate my birthday.  I've been checking to see if discounts are available for that time that I can have applied but nothing yet.  I see that in the past they have offered x% off a premium room.  What is considered a "premium" room at DLH?  Is that the concierge level, or just a better room view?  I'm not opposed to upgrading if it is a better deal in the long-run (I am interested in the continental breakfast.)  I'm lurking on the budget boards learning how to get as much "free" Disney money as possible and I've been reading all the threads here that I can.  So excited for this trip!

Also, I'm traveling solo, so if anyone has a suggestion about which tower/floor would be best I would appreciate it!  And if anyone has visited the Mandara Spa at GCH I am also interested in going there, but have read mixed reviews...


----------



## 5forMickey

donnishobson said:


> We complained a bit saying we didn't care if housekeeping was still cleaning, we wanted to go sit down. The lobby was packed, Trader Sam's had no tables, and we had a tired 3 year old and his pregnant mother. The room was finally ready around 4:45 but they compensated us most generously with 8 vouchers for dinner at Steakhouse 55 or a premium character breakfast. We used 5 vouchers at Steakhouse 55 (appetizers, entrée, side, dessert, tax and tip included) and 3 at Storytellers. Pretty great!



I'm sorry that must have been frustrating but SOOOOOO glad they more than made up for it.  That has always been our experience at the DLH, they don't always get it perfect, but when they don't, they go above and beyond to fix it.


----------



## 5forMickey

tacobelle said:


> What is considered a "premium" room at DLH? Is that the concierge level, or just a better room view? I'm not opposed to upgrading if it is a better deal in the long-run (I am interested in the continental breakfast.)



you have to book concierge level to take advantage of the "club level" aka continental breakfast and other food offerings. While I'm a big fan of concierge level, I'm not sure it would be worth it for one person.  You can get room service for cheaper.


----------



## closetmickey

tacobelle said:


> hello everyone!  I've currently booked a standard view room at DLH for 4/18 to 4/20 (Monday through Thursday, arriving at 10:30am Monday, and an overnight flight home on that Thursday night) to celebrate my birthday.  I've been checking to see if discounts are available for that time that I can have applied but nothing yet.  I see that in the past they have offered x% off a premium room.  What is considered a "premium" room at DLH?  Is that the concierge level, or just a better room view?  I'm not opposed to upgrading if it is a better deal in the long-run (I am interested in the continental breakfast.)  I'm lurking on the budget boards learning how to get as much "free" Disney money as possible and I've been reading all the threads here that I can.  So excited for this trip!
> 
> Also, I'm traveling solo, so if anyone has a suggestion about which tower/floor would be best I would appreciate it!  And if anyone has visited the Mandara Spa at GCH I am also interested in going there, but have read mixed reviews...



I believe the upper view rooms are considered "Premium".  You do not have to be concierge.


----------



## OneThree

For the poolside cabana rentals are they strict on the number of people? We have four adults and four kids and I believe they allow for six?


----------



## thatgrljme

Does anyone know which towers have King beds? Or more specifically room numbers? My fiancé and I will be there for our honeymoon and would obviously want a king bed. Honestly...it would be nice to have a view but I could really care less as long as we have a king sized bed lol


----------



## robin2588

I believe all towers have King size beds.  The only things specific I have heard about the towers aside from different suites is the Fantasy Tower has some rooms with balconies and the Adventure Tower only has some standard rooms.  You can call the Disneyland hotel front desk and request a King size bed, and I would assume more than likely you would get it.  We placed a request for adjoining rooms and each room to have 2 queen beds. It is only a request and they do not have to meet it, but I would assume not many people are requesting King bed only rooms


----------



## Nonsuch

thatgrljme said:


> Does anyone know which towers have King beds? Or more specifically room numbers?


Some friends had room 2048 in the Adventure tower, 2nd floor facing the pool.
The room was smaller than a typical room, a quarter of the usual floor space was a closet accessed from the hall.

Bathroom had a single sink, and the toilet and shower were separated by a door.  The typical layout at DLH
has a door to the bathroom with 2 sinks and shower, then a second door to the toilet.
 
The king bed is centered on the wall (to give an idea of overall room size)


If your budget allows, you might also consider the Fairy Tale Suite.
This is essentially a "Honeymoon Suite".  Located adjacent to the concierge lounge (access is included).
Some VIP viewing (fireworks, WOC...) might also be included.


----------



## mmmears

I haven't stayed at the DLH since I was a kid.  Can someone tell me what the "view" options are if we book a standard view room?  (as in, are their better/worse options or things we might want to request?)


----------



## thatgrljme

Nonsuch said:


> Some friends had room 2048 in the Adventure tower, 2nd floor facing the pool.
> The room was smaller than a typical room, a quarter of the usual floor space was a closet accessed from the hall.
> 
> Bathroom had a single sink, and the toilet and shower were separated by a door.  The typical layout at DLH
> has a door to the bathroom with 2 sinks and shower, then a second door to the toilet.
> View attachment 157991
> The king bed is centered on the wall (to give an idea of overall room size)
> View attachment 157990
> 
> If your budget allows, you might also consider the Fairy Tale Suite.
> This is essentially a "Honeymoon Suite".  Located adjacent to the concierge lounge (access is included).
> Some VIP viewing (fireworks, WOC...) might also be included.



Thanks Nonsuch....we've already booked the trip and do not have the budget for an $800 a night five night stay lol

When I was there in 2014 my father, my son and I stayed in the Frontier tower 9th floor 2 queen and a daybed. The bathroom had everything in one room with one sink and a little nook outside of where the actual beds are located. Apparently not the typical floor layout. We're not concerend with room size as it will only be the two of us and most of the day will be spent in the parks, just wanted a king bed


----------



## robin2588

mmmears said:


> I haven't stayed at the DLH since I was a kid.  Can someone tell me what the "view" options are if we book a standard view room?  (as in, are their better/worse options or things we might want to request?)



As far as I am aware a Standard view will more than likely get you a lower floor with a view of the "city/parking lot".  If you are able to get one of the Standard view rooms in the Adventure tower then you will either be facing the trees of DTD or the trees of the DLH pool.  The next level up would be Deluxe Resort view.  Those are supposed to be somewhat in the middle level of the towers that face the pool or from what I read the tops of the trees in for DTD in the Adventure tower, but if your in the Fronteir or Fantasy I would assume you could still get a "city/parking lot" view.  Premium view rooms are on higher floors and same thing unobstructed pool view or I believe "theme park view" in Fronteir, or Fantasy.  Adventure tower premium view would be unobstructed pool view or DTD view.  I may be wrong, but that is what I gathered reading this entire thread.  I have stayed at DLH once and booked a Premium view room and was put in the Fantasy Tower on the 11th floor facing the pool.  I liked the view, but was hoping for DTD view in the Adventure tower.


----------



## robin2588

Also from reading this thread I learned the first 2 numbers of your 4 digit room # indicate what floor you are on


----------



## mmmears

Thanks so much, @robin2588


----------



## mattykin

Hello, thank you all for the great information. We are staying at DLH ( sounds silly but a dream of mine since I was a little girl) for spring dapper days to celebrate my sons 16th birthday. I was wondering if anyone knew how much it would be to upgrade to concierge level? Is it per a person or per a room? And what does it include? Thank you for your help


----------



## Nonsuch

mattykin said:


> ...I was wondering if anyone knew how much it would be to upgrade to concierge level? Is it per a person or per a room? And what does it include?


Upgrade price varies, but approximately $200/night.   Charge is per room, regardless of the number of guests (5 max for a regular room). Primary benefit is access to the concierge lounge.


----------



## OneThree

For standard rooms is there a preferred tower for folks? August will be our first stay ever at the DLH. I know they do not have to but wondering if I should ask to see if we can be in a particular tower?


----------



## mattykin

Nonsuch said:


> Upgrade price varies, but approximately $200/night.   Charge is per room, regardless of the number of guests (5 max for a regular room). Primary benefit is access to the concierge lounge.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Janemall

Is there something I'm missing for rates? All of the info I've read says it should be $215-$300 a night, but all of the travel sites to book it are $650cdn and up. 

I'm looking for one Saturday in December. Was thinking of splurging, but this is way too much.


----------



## Nonsuch

Janemall said:


> Is there something I'm missing for rates? All of the info I've read says it should be $215-$300 a night, but all of the travel sites to book it are $650cdn and up.
> 
> I'm looking for one Saturday in December. Was thinking of splurging, but this is way too much.


Rates close to $250 offered for conventions (also Gay Days and Dapper Day) are the best available. Weekends in December will be expensive, some promotions might bring the rate down to $500.


----------



## nallepuh

Hi, me and my family are staying at the DLH June 12 -14 and I'm just wondering if anyone knows which tower we will end up in if we have booked a Premium View Room?


----------



## robin2588

We booked a Premium view room last May at DLH and was put in the Fantasy tower facing the pool on the 11th floor.  I asked when we checked in if they had anything available facing DTD and they didn't.  If you have a preference you should call the front desk 1-2 weeks out and put a request in for whatever tower/view your wanting.  That may help, but it is only a request, and not all requests can be granted.


----------



## atmail35

Should we get turndown service each night?  This is our fourth night and only received it last night. I have been tipping daily.

Also today I tipped and they only left us one set of towels. There are 3 of us in the room. They did send up more when I called.  

Should I complain about the turndown service or is it not worth it? 

This is our third time here and it seems like service has gone downhill.

Thanks!


----------



## Geemo

atmail35 said:


> Should we get turndown service each night?  This is our fourth night and only received it last night. I have been tipping daily.
> 
> Also today I tipped and they only left us one set of towels. There are 3 of us in the room. They did send up more when I called.
> 
> Should I complain about the turndown service or is it not worth it?
> 
> This is our third time here and it seems like service has gone downhill.
> 
> Thanks!


We have not had turn-down service when staying at DHL or PPH.  
When we have stayed at GCH  we had turned-down service every night of the stay.

To me it's not an issue.  The little candy on the pillow did spark enjoyment with the kids.


----------



## SeaSpray

Great thread!!   We may add a few days at DL after our Phoenix, AZ trip.


----------



## oohykitten

Yes. In Oct i think. The PPH pool is being re-surfaced I believe and those guests will have access to pool hop. 


jerseygal said:


> I read the same thing I believe on the GCH thread.  HOPING for you that it pertains to GCH, but I didn't read anything specific about timeframe about GCH.
> ANYONE know? I'm curious myself as we are tentatively planning a DL trip next year, May timeframe.  TIA!


----------



## Jane VanTassel

TrySomethingNew said:


> Saving -I'll be at DLH in Dec for the first time!


ME TOO!!!  So excited, hope you have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Jane VanTassel

Going in December 2016: DLH 2 bedroom suite booked/5 in our group.  Any tips on how to get the bed configuration that I want.  Hoping for each bedroom to have 2 queen beds.  When I called to put in a request for this configuration: she stated my party was too small.  I can understand this, but how to I ensure my 80 yo Mom isn't on a Daybed or sofa sleeper?!?


----------



## Angrose

Jane VanTassel said:


> Going in December 2016: DLH 2 bedroom suite booked/5 in our group.  Any tips on how to get the bed configuration that I want.  Hoping for each bedroom to have 2 queen beds.  When I called to put in a request for this configuration: she stated my party was too small.  I can understand this, but how to I ensure my 80 yo Mom isn't on a Daybed or sofa sleeper?!?


I've heard that you can get a rollaway bed in the suites. I would call the hotel again and explain the situation.


----------



## Nonsuch

Jane VanTassel said:


> Going in December 2016: DLH 2 bedroom suite booked/5 in our group.  Any tips on how to get the bed configuration that I want.  Hoping for each bedroom to have 2 queen beds.  When I called to put in a request for this configuration: she stated my party was too small.  I can understand this, but how to I ensure my 80 yo Mom isn't on a Daybed or sofa sleeper?!?


You could update your reservation, increase your party size to the maximum allowed for a 2 bedroom suite (there is no extra charge).


----------



## cinder-ellah

Jane VanTassel said:


> Going in December 2016: DLH 2 bedroom suite booked/5 in our group.  Any tips on how to get the bed configuration that I want.  Hoping for each bedroom to have 2 queen beds.  When I called to put in a request for this configuration: she stated my party was too small.  I can understand this, but how to I ensure my 80 yo Mom isn't on a Daybed or sofa sleeper?!?


Wishing you lots of good luck on your "request".  Just remember as they reminded me in August when we got our 3 bedroom suite..... and one of our beds was a fold out couch in the frontroom.... "Yes, they take requests....but a request is not a guarantee and they don't guarantee requests." My request was to have atleast 2 of our bedrooms to have 2 queens each.  We wanted to have the front room as a front room....not a bedroom.   We had a family group of 10 / 3 bedroom suite.   Hope it all works out well for your group.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

cinder-ellah said:


> Wishing you lots of good luck on your "request".  Just remember as they reminded me in August when we got our 3 bedroom suite..... and one of our beds was a fold out couch in the frontroom.... "Yes, they take requests....but a request is not a guarantee and they don't guarantee requests." My request was to have atleast 2 of our bedrooms to have 2 queens each.  We wanted to have the front room as a front room....not a bedroom.   We had a family group of 10 / 3 bedroom suite.   Hope it all works out well for your group.


Yes, I totally understand your front room wanting to stay just that and not a "make-shift" bedroom.  As you pointed out, I was told our request was no guarantee.  I will stay hopeful and positive:  how bad can it be:  we are in DL for 9days!!!


----------



## 5forMickey

Jane VanTassel said:


> I can understand this, but how to I ensure my 80 yo Mom isn't on a Daybed !?



What are the ages of your other travelers? Worst case you get two kings (which im not even sure they have) your mom could be in one room, the second room would sleep 2 at a minimum and then two easily on the pull out. You should have plenty of space, we usually have 9 in a queen/king set up (we get two roll always) and we are more than comfortable.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Jane VanTassel said:


> I will stay hopeful and positive:  how bad can it be:  we are in DL for 9days!!!


Yes !   Exactly our attitude !
Stay positive, you're  at DL so enjoy your time and discover the Magic !


----------



## twodogs

I just booked a 1 bedroom suite for next May, and then a 2 bedroom suite for next October. Had a less than magical experience with DL travel last night, so I called back tonight and booked.  I am trying to request a king bed in the 1 bedroom suite, and for the 2 bedroom suite: one room with a king and one room with 2 queens. Any idea on my chances?  One CM was very encouraging since it's so far out, but the other was very discouraging. UGH!

My reservation documents have these codes on them:
1 bedroom: DH/1F/1
2 bedroom: DH/2I/2

Any clue what configuration those refer to??

Separately, she did try to sell me the Big Thunder Suite for next October. Want to have your jaw drop at the price??  For 5 nights, it was $24,460. No that's not a typo!  About $5000/night. But she did say "it's 1440 square feet and has 2 bedrooms like you are looking for". Um I'm not looking for anything at that price!  She actually seemed disappointed at my response. Hope someone on here can stay there and tell us all about it!

Edited to add the numbers at the end of the "code"


----------



## nikerbokers

twodogs said:


> I just booked a 1 bedroom suite for next May, and then a 2 bedroom suite for next October. Had a less than magical experience with DL travel last night, so I called back tonight and booked.  I am trying to request a king bed in the 1 bedroom suite, and for the 2 bedroom suite: one room with a king and one room with 2 queens. Any idea on my chances?  One CM was very encouraging since it's so far out, but the other was very discouraging. UGH!
> 
> My reservation documents have these codes on them:
> 1 bedroom: DH/1F
> 2 bedroom: DH/2I
> 
> Any clue what configuration those refer to??
> 
> Separately, she did try to sell me the Big Thunder Suite for next October. Want to have your jaw drop at the price??  For 5 nights, it was $24,460. No that's not a typo!  About $5000/night. But she did say "it's 1440 square feet and has 2 bedrooms like you are looking for". Um I'm not looking for anything at that price!  She actually seemed disappointed at my response. Hope someone on here can stay there and tell us all about it!



Mine says DH / S4/ 1

I think it means Disneyland Hotel / Standard Room for 4 guests/ 1 room. 

That's me taking a guess though.


----------



## twodogs

nikerbokers said:


> Mine says DH / S4/ 1
> 
> I think it means Disneyland Hotel / Standard Room for 4 guests/ 1 room.
> 
> That's me taking a guess though.



That makes sense.  I am guessing the F and I refer to the suite configuration, and I am just wondering what that configuration is??  We had a 2 bedroom at  GCH 2 years ago, and I requested the same configuration as this year (one king, one with 2 queens), and that reservation said CH/2H/2.  I think DH stands for DLH and CH for GCH, but the "H", "I" and "F" are ??  Mystery.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

My reservation statement has none of this information.  Hope I have a room in December!?!  It just states "room type-2 bedroom suite":  how many times do I need to call and "re-confirm" my confirmations


----------



## twodogs

Jane VanTassel said:


> My reservation statement has none of this information.  Hope I have a room in December!?!  It just states "room type-2 bedroom suite":  how many times do I need to call and "re-confirm" my confirmations



Did you book directly with Disneyland Travel?  Since I booked by phone, they sent me an email confirmation, with a document attached.  Frighteningly, it doesn't say anywhere on it that I can see, "2 bedroom suite", just has these weird codes.  So I hope we both have rooms!!  When I booked online at WDW but booked it online, it just said "2 bedroom suite" on the confirmation that was sent from the online booking.  Did you book via phone or online?  Why can't they standardize this???


----------



## Disneyanajc

twodogs said:


> Did you book directly with Disneyland Travel?  Since I booked by phone, they sent me an email confirmation, with a document attached.  Frighteningly, it doesn't say anywhere on it that I can see, "2 bedroom suite", just has these weird codes.  So I hope we both have rooms!!  When I booked online at WDW but booked it online, it just said "2 bedroom suite" on the confirmation that was sent from the online booking.  Did you book via phone or online?  Why can't they standardize this???


We have stayed in the 2 bedroom suite at the DLH 8 times, our confirmation never has "2 bedroom suite" they have the code DH 2I / 2. We request 1 king and 2 queen beds, just a request but this is always the configuration we receive. We are a party of 6 adults. Hope this helps...


----------



## twodogs

Disneyanajc said:


> We have stayed in the 2 bedroom suite at the DLH 8 times, our confirmation never has "2 bedroom suite" they have the code DH 2I / 2. We request 1 king and 2 queen beds, just a request but this is always the configuration we receive. We are a party of 6 adults. Hope this helps...



Thank you for posting this!  At least I feel like my 2 bedroom request got put in correctly!!  Now I just need to figure out what 1F means, for our 1 bedroom stay request??!!  Anyone have theirs, know what they requested and can share?


----------



## MinnieMouse84

My parents and I booked two rooms for April 10-11. Standard rooms. We requested the Adventure tower. We'll go to the parks on the 11th-12th and we'll stay at another hotel on the 12th. What's cool is that my parents spent a day at Disneyland during their honeymoon, and we'll arrive on their 36th anniversary.


----------



## jammyjam25

twodogs said:


> Separately, she did try to sell me the Big Thunder Suite for next October. Want to have your jaw drop at the price??  For 5 nights, it was $24,460. No that's not a typo!  About $5000/night. But she did say "it's 1440 square feet and has 2 bedrooms like you are looking for". Um I'm not looking for anything at that price!  She actually seemed disappointed at my response.



The fact that she tried to upsell you from a regular suite to a $5000/night suite is almost hilarious! Glad she seems to think travelers to DL have that kinda cash ready to throw around!


----------



## twodogs

I was actually laughing at the price and she seemed hurt by that. But I am not spending that kind of money ever on a hotel!  But I thought it would be nice to confirm the booking price for this suite since the first posts only had prices for the smaller special suites. Crazy price,  but I want pictures if someone on the DIS splurges on this suite!


----------



## twodogs

I called today to have a day added to our October 2017 reservations at DLH, and I also wanted to add the 10% military discount that can be used on suites.  Long hold to talk to someone (25 minutes) which I assume is die to discounts released for WDW resorts today (though they always say the reservations systems are "separate"??).  Finally thought we had it all confirmed, but the email confirmation said "DH 1F/1" for our supposed 2 bedroom suite.  This seemed to show a 1 bedroom suite and the price was of the 1 bedroom.  Called back (Chat could not help me), another 25 minute hold.  Yep, somehow in the adding of the day, we got put in a 1 bedroom.  She was able to put us back in the 2 bedroom, but now the confirmation says "DH 2H/2".  Our request was for 1 king bed in one room, 2 queens in the other, and our original confirmation (before adding the day) said "DH 2I/2".  Is this the same room type?  I am unwilling to call back a third time today with the wait times, but just wondering.  For reference, I looked back at our GCH confirmation from two years ago, where we did a 2 bedroom suite and requested the same configuration.  It said "CH 2H/2"


----------



## twodogs

Can anyone check your reservation "code" and share it along with what room configuration you requested for a suite?  Thanks!


----------



## 5forMickey

The codes don't indicate that.  There really is no way to know.  They will look at the number of guest on the reservations and you will be assigned a room that will be a minimum fit for all of you.  Now that doesn't mean that they don't try and honor your request, but they will fill the rooms first on needed space and then requests if that helps? For example, if you are a party of 8 you could end up with a room that has one king(2), one room with two queens (4) and two people on the queen sleeper (2).

It's actually very frustrating when you are paying that amount of money that you can't confirm a specific layout, location or view but they take into consideration all of the suites they have rented. I wished they would go to staggered pricing like the do for the regular rooms and then you could at least decide if you were willing to pay extra for certain configurations or views.  As it is now, you are completely at the mercy of the room assigners.

I don't have my reservation with me but I'm thinking it is something like 2H/something and all that designates is a 2 room suite.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Yes, I agree with @5forMickey ....  very frustrating when you can't be given the option to pay for a type of view / location with the suites. 
On our invoice for a family group of 10 for a 3 bedroom suite it stated :  Accommodations/ Number of Rooms DH3M/3.

Upon arrival we were told we were placed in the Adventure Tower.  A CM escorted us to the E Ticket Lounge and again stated our suite was in the Adventure Tower.  When our suite was ready .... our suite was in the Frontier Tower, 3rd floor, tree foliage and parking lot were our view.

We had "requested" Adventure Tower and were so happy on arrival & check in that our "request" was granted.  I never could get a real answer as to why the change in placement. It was frustrating.


----------



## twodogs

Thanks all. I agree it is crazy to pay these rates and be unable to even confirm view or bedding. Some would pay more for views etc. Come on Disney, take some more money!  Haha!  We will just hope for the best. We are a party of 6 (4 adults, 2 kids). I guess the "smallest" configuration is 2 kings but I think those are rare at DLH??


----------



## 5forMickey

twodogs said:


> Thanks all. I agree it is crazy to pay these rates and be unable to even confirm view or bedding. Some would pay more for views etc. Come on Disney, take some more money!  Haha!  We will just hope for the best. We are a party of 6 (4 adults, 2 kids). I guess the "smallest" configuration is 2 kings but I think those are rare at DLH??



Honestly, even if you were given a king/king, which I agree is rare, you would have plenty of room. The couch in the king rooms double as a bed so you still would not need to use the living room for sleeping. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## twodogs

Thank you!  I agree that we are fine with king/king or king/2 queens. I just don't want 4 queens. But as OP said, bigger parties probably need 4 queens and the sofa bed to all fit, so those rooms would be propioritized to larger parties (hopefully!).


----------



## Jane VanTassel

twodogs said:


> Thanks all. I agree it is crazy to pay these rates and be unable to even confirm view or bedding. Some would pay more for views etc. Come on Disney, take some more money!  Haha!  We will just hope for the best. We are a party of 6 (4 adults, 2 kids). I guess the "smallest" configuration is 2 kings but I think those are rare at DLH??


Hello:  I have the same "people" configuration.  I called 3+ times and each time they stated they hold the 2 queen bed per room configurations for larger parties.  They also stated repeatedly each time that there is a sofa sleeper in the "living room" area.  I don't want this as a make shift bedroom.  I booked the 2 bedroom suite to have a "living" area.  They just stated each time upon check in is when we would know. 
The only documented/phrasing on my reservations states:  2 Bedroom Suite.


----------



## cinder-ellah

Jane VanTassel said:


> Hello:  I have the same "people" configuration.  I called 3+ times and each time they stated they hold the 2 queen bed per room configurations for larger parties.  They also stated repeatedly each time that there is a sofa sleeper in the "living room" area.  I don't want this as a make shift bedroom.  I booked the 2 bedroom suite to have a "living" area.  They just stated each time upon check in is when we would know.
> The only documented/phrasing on my reservations states:  2 Bedroom Suite.


I agree, very frustrating.


----------



## 5forMickey

Jane VanTassel said:


> Hello:  I have the same "people" configuration.  I called 3+ times and each time they stated they hold the 2 queen bed per room configurations for larger parties.  They also stated repeatedly each time that there is a sofa sleeper in the "living room" area.  I don't want this as a make shift bedroom.  I booked the 2 bedroom suite to have a "living" area.  They just stated each time upon check in is when we would know.
> The only documented/phrasing on my reservations states:  2 Bedroom Suite.



A King/Queen would sleep 5 adults fine without having to use the living room (unless you are trying to separate people). The King room will also have a couch (at least ours have) that can be used in that room as a bed so that would give you "4" sleeping locations without having to use the living room.

ETA:  It will also depend a great deal on if you are going during a busy time. They are limited on how many suites they have so during a busy time the odds will be reduced.


----------



## twodogs

We are planning for mid October next year. I think that can be a busy time with parties going on, but hopefully still less crowded than summer, holidays, spring break. For us, the reason for the suite is that each pair of adults has a bedroom and bath (DH and I, and my parents), and the kids have a separate sleeping area in the living room.  This way everyone has some space, my husband can work later into the night while the kids sleep, etc. So I want to use the living room pull out couch for the kids, but not have to put anyone in either bedroom other than adults. I'm fine with king/2queens or king/king, as adults can sleep either way. But my parents prefer 2 queens, and I prefer a king. Fingers crossed that lots of big parties book suites at the same time as we do and get all the 2 queen/2 queens suites!  Then everyone is happy!


----------



## twodogs

Jane VanTassel said:


> Hello:  I have the same "people" configuration.  I called 3+ times and each time they stated they hold the 2 queen bed per room configurations for larger parties.  They also stated repeatedly each time that there is a sofa sleeper in the "living room" area.  I don't want this as a make shift bedroom.  I booked the 2 bedroom suite to have a "living" area.  They just stated each time upon check in is when we would know.
> The only documented/phrasing on my reservations states:  2 Bedroom Suite.



Thanks for sharing, and I hope you get your desired configuration too!!


----------



## stazmatic

Would someone mind sharing the nightly rate on these suites? I am looking for something that sleeps 8 and the suites I saw on their website say they sleep up to 6. This seems incorrect as it states it could have up to 4 queen beds which would sleep more than 6. Anyway, Im just trying to figure out if this is even in my budget. Thanks!


----------



## cinder-ellah

stazmatic said:


> Would someone mind sharing the nightly rate on these suites? I am looking for something that sleeps 8 and the suites I saw on their website say they sleep up to 6. This seems incorrect as it states it could have up to 4 queen beds which would sleep more than 6. Anyway, Im just trying to figure out if this is even in my budget. Thanks!


The 3 BR suite at DLH that we had in Aug actually stated on their site that it slept 6, but when I clicked on it and did the reservation it then had me enter everyone's names, ages etc.  And it slept 10.   You might want to call just to double check on the room occupancy.

Beds : we had 2 King, 2 Queens and 1 fold out couch (queen size ?) in the living room.


----------



## 5forMickey

stazmatic said:


> Would someone mind sharing the nightly rate on these suites? I am looking for something that sleeps 8 and the suites I saw on their website say they sleep up to 6. This seems incorrect as it states it could have up to 4 queen beds which would sleep more than 6. Anyway, Im just trying to figure out if this is even in my budget. Thanks!



If you deal directly with the hotel you will fit fine in a two room.  The WDT company made us get a three room suite once and it was bigger than we needed. This last trip, I talked with one of the room assigners and he had me just reserve as 6 on the reservation and then we added the other 3 when we checked in.  We had a two room suite, we had two queens in one room that slept me, DH, DD and the other room had a king that slept my parents.  The four kids slept in the living room.  The married couple slept on the pull out sofa and my DS brought the couch out of the grandparents room and his DGF slept on a roll away.  It worked great.

We paid between $850.00 and $1100.00 a night during that stay (room rates change frequently).


----------



## blue888

Just booked a 3 bedroom suite for next Christmas!
Trying to determine what to request. I think our top priority is Adventure tower (as we are hoping for concierge) and we want a downtown Disney view. Any recommendations on what to request?

I think we can make any room configuration work for our party of 10.


----------



## Nonsuch

blue888 said:


> Just booked a 3 bedroom suite for next Christmas!
> Trying to determine what to request. I think our top priority is Adventure tower (as we are hoping for concierge) and we want a downtown Disney view. Any recommendations on what to request?


Several Signature Suites are in the Adventure tower, so there might be few 3 bedroom suites.

You might also consider renting points for a Grand Villa at the Grand Californian


----------



## blue888

We prefer Disneyland hotel for the awesome pool and the big rooms. 





Nonsuch said:


> Several Signature Suites are in the Adventure tower, so there might be few 3 bedroom suites.
> 
> You might also consider renting points for a Grand Villa at the Grand Californian


----------



## Nonsuch

blue888 said:


> We prefer Disneyland hotel for the awesome pool and the big rooms.


DLH certainly has awesome pools, and I'm hoping GCH upgrades their pools during the renovation (pools are closed for at least the first 3 months of 2017).

While regular rooms at DLH are larger than GCH, the Grand Villa is likely the largest room in DLR


----------



## blue888

Yes of course. I'm sure once my kids are older we may move to the GCH. But for now they love the slides and water features. 



Nonsuch said:


> DLH certainly has awesome pools, and I'm hoping GCH upgrades their pools during the renovation (pools are closed for at least the first 3 months of 2017).
> 
> While regular rooms at DLH are larger than GCH, the Grand Villa is likely the largest room in DLR
> View attachment 206628


----------



## 5forMickey

Your odds of getting a 3 room suite in Adventure tower are low, especially during Christmas.  My understanding is that most of the 3 rooms suites are in Frontier Tower.  You can call and put in the request for that tower and if you are adding "club" services it may give you a slight advantage but even that won't guarantee you will be in Adventure.

Our last trip we had to downsize to a 2 room suite for better odds (per the room schedulers advice) of being in that tower because I did want to be close to the lounge. We were lucky enough to have our request met, but  they had to pull a few strings for it to work.  I think the fact that we are frequent flyers (2 times a year for the past several years) helped a little.

If it's a top priority to be in Adventure Tower, I'm with Nonsuch you might want to reconsider the Villas at the Grand. You are probably not going to have your request met.

My suggestion to them last time we traveled was that maybe they should consider putting a second club in either of the other two towers to make it more accessible for guest when they are  not staying in Adventure tower.  Maybe when the new hotel is opened it will be a little easier to have your requests met.


----------



## blue888

That is good to know. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that we get it. We put in the request and that was our only request. We were planning on upgrading to concierge so hopefully that helps our chances. Our travel agent said because we are staying longer we have a better chance of getting it. 

If not, I'm sure we will make it work. Unfortunately a 2 bedroom is too small for our party so we need a 3 bedroom. 

Would you still recommend concierge if we end up in Feontier tower?



5forMickey said:


> Your odds of getting a 3 room suite in Adventure tower are low, especially during Christmas.  My understanding is that most of the 3 rooms suites are in Frontier Tower.  You can call and put in the request for that tower and if you are adding "club" services it may give you a slight advantage but even that won't guarantee you will be in Adventure.
> 
> Our last trip we had to downsize to a 2 room suite for better odds (per the room schedulers advice) of being in that tower because I did want to be close to the lounge. We were lucky enough to have our request met, but  they had to pull a few strings for it to work.  I think the fact that we are frequent flyers (2 times a year for the past several years) helped a little.
> 
> If it's a top priority to be in Adventure Tower, I'm with Nonsuch you might want to reconsider the Villas at the Grand. You are probably not going to have your request met.
> 
> My suggestion to them last time we traveled was that maybe they should consider putting a second club in either of the other two towers to make it more accessible for guest when they are  not staying in Adventure tower.  Maybe when the new hotel is opened it will be a little easier to have your requests met.


I'm going


----------



## 5forMickey

blue888 said:


> Would you still recommend concierge if we end up in Feontier tower?



That's a hard one as it is very inconvenient.  It still worked for our family as we made good use of the breakfast but I don't know it I would do it again. If I knew upfront that we were going to be put in one of the other towers I would change and go to the Villas or a three room at the Grand -- and I don't know of anyone who loves the DLH as much as our family.I just really don't like being in the Frontier Tower but others really like it.

The three room suite we had in Frontier Tower was on the top floor and had a full balcony which you could sit on and see DTD , the pool and a good view of DCA. It had very nice views and the balcony for sure was nice to have.  I found the room layout to be odd.  It was more like a one bedroom suite on the one side with a King Bedroom, living room with bar and then you went across the hall and there was two, two bedrooms.



blue888 said:


> Our travel agent said because we are staying longer we have a better chance of getting it.



Not to be disrespectful but no, that won't give you any better chance.  TA's sometimes tell you what you want to hear and not what really goes on. I'm not even really sure how many, if any, three room suites they have in Adventure.  I think there might be two but Malcon10t would probably know for sure.  It will depend on who is staying before and after you as it's like playing tetris to assign the rooms. Also if there is a guest that spends a good amount of time at the resort they will place them first.

I would just go into it knowing that you will most likely not be in Adventure and if you are okay with that, then if it happens you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## blue888

Ok thanks. Unfortunately a 3 bedroom at GCH and renting a Villa are quite a bit more and out of our budget. 

I will anticipate that we will be more than likely placed in frontier but will cross our fingers for adventure. I'll call a bit ahead and check then too. Concierge doesn't seem as convenient if we have to walk to another building but we will see what everyone thinks. 

We requested Adventure tower and then Upper floor. So hopefully no matter the tower we get a good view. 





5forMickey said:


> That's a hard one as it is very inconvenient.  It still worked for our family as we made good use of the breakfast but I don't know it I would do it again. If I knew upfront that we were going to be put in one of the other towers I would change and go to the Villas or a three room at the Grand -- and I don't know of anyone who loves the DLH as much as our family.I just really don't like being in the Frontier Tower but others really like it.
> 
> The three room suite we had in Frontier Tower was on the top floor and had a full balcony which you could sit on and see DTD , the pool and a good view of DCA. It had very nice views and the balcony for sure was nice to have.  I found the room layout to be odd.  It was more like a one bedroom suite on the one side with a King Bedroom, living room with bar and the you went across the hall and there was two, two bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be disrespectful but no, that won't give you any better chance.  TA's sometimes tell you what you want to hear and not what really goes on. I'm not even really sure how many, if any, three room suites they have in Adventure.  I think there might be two but Malcon10t would probably know for sure.  It will depend on who is staying before and after you as it's like playing tetris to assign the rooms. Also if there is a guest that spends a good amount of time at the resort they will place them first.
> 
> I would just go into it knowing that you will most likely not be in Adventure and if you are okay with that, then if it happens you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## fsjking

Does tower choice matter if you are in a standard room? I'm assuming that I'm going to get to look at trees or a parking lot, but are the rooms any different or is it just about how close you are to the parks?


----------



## Littlebitofsunshine

Does anyone know what a Deluxe Room is?  It's priced a bit higher than a standard. Does it guarantee a better view?


----------



## eeyore70

Can anyone tell me about character interaction at the disneyland hotel?  My daughter actually doesn't care for the characters.  So we will not go to the character dining, but are there other places or times we should avoid when the characters might be at the hotel??  Thanks.


----------



## Laundress

Personally I have not seen any characters wander around the DLH.  
We have stayed there for the last 7 years.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Does anyone have a copy of the room service menu they can post? I'm curious about all the meals, but particularly breakfast. I heard on the DIS podcast show that you can order breakfast for 6:00. I'm thinking that could be perfect for eating something as we get ready before leaving for early entry.


----------



## Laundress

If you have a chance google 
Allears.net.    They have an comprehensive catalog of Disney menus.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Laundress said:


> If you have a chance google
> Allears.net.    They have an comprehensive catalog of Disney menus.



Thanks a bunch! It never occurred to me to check Allears for room service!!!  They had exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## ashnjam

eeyore70 said:


> Can anyone tell me about character interaction at the disneyland hotel?  My daughter actually doesn't care for the characters.  So we will not go to the character dining, but are there other places or times we should avoid when the characters might be at the hotel??  Thanks.



Goofy was hanging out in the lobby on our last visit from what I understand he’s there often.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Littlebitofsunshine said:


> Does anyone know what a Deluxe Room is?  It's priced a bit higher than a standard. Does it guarantee a better view?



I was given a "Deluxe" room on my last visit and it was a view of the pool.


----------



## Laundress

ashnjam said:


> Goofy was hanging out in the lobby on our last visit from what I understand he’s there often.



Thank you for that info.  I would hate to have made a problem for 3TinksAndAnEeyore.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Laundress said:


> Thank you for that info.  I would hate to have made a problem for 3TinksAndAnEeyore.



I adore Goofy! He's never a problem for me!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

eeyore70 said:


> Can anyone tell me about character interaction at the disneyland hotel?  My daughter actually doesn't care for the characters.  So we will not go to the character dining, but are there other places or times we should avoid when the characters might be at the hotel??  Thanks.


We have seen characters everytime we stay at the DLH. During check in time is when you I'll most likely see goofy. Also after the character breakfast is over for brunch (I think around 1ish) some characters from there will hop over to the lobby of the fantasy tower sometimes. Characters  will hang out in and around the fantasy tower. Request for the Frontier tower if you need to completely avoid characters.


----------



## OneThree

eeyore70 said:


> Can anyone tell me about character interaction at the disneyland hotel?  My daughter actually doesn't care for the characters.  So we will not go to the character dining, but are there other places or times we should avoid when the characters might be at the hotel??  Thanks.



Echoing what others have said, when we checked in, around 1:00 PM, is when we saw Goofy, Minnie Mouse, Chip 'n Dale and Pluto


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

Can anyone who has stayed here recently and had a room with two sinks tell me what tower/room they stayed in?  Was it a standard room or upgraded view?  It seems like the majority of the rooms here have a single sink but I have seen photos of rooms with a double sink.  Our last visit to the DLH was for the 50th anniversary and that was before the rooms were updated.  My family is considering trying this hotel out for a future trip since our usual beloved GCH will be under renovation most of the year.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneThree

GoldnSilverPixieDust said:


> Can anyone who has stayed here recently and had a room with two sinks tell me what tower/room they stayed in?  Was it a standard room or upgraded view?  It seems like the majority of the rooms here have a single sink but I have seen photos of rooms with a double sink.  Our last visit to the DLH was for the 50th anniversary and that was before the rooms were updated.  My family is considering trying this hotel out for a future trip since our usual beloved GCH will be under renovation most of the year.  Thanks in advance.



We had a standard view room on the 5th floor of the Adventure Tower that had a bath with two sinks


----------



## Jane VanTassel

OneThree said:


> We had a standard view room on the 5th floor of the Adventure Tower that had a bath with two sinks


Hello: I just got back from a wonderful trip in December, we were in a 2 bedroom suite in the Fantasy tower: and both of those bathrooms were single sinks as well.  I've seen pictures as well, good luck.


----------



## GoldnSilverPixieDust

Thank you OneThree and Jane VanTassel!  I guess it is random throughout the hotel.  Looks like we will have to take our chances if we stay there.  I am curious about staying in the refurbished rooms.  Last time we were there was in 2005.  Although the GCH is now my favorite, the DLH is still special to my family.


----------



## lvdis

Has anyone done the Happiest Hotel on Earth Tour at Disneyland Hotel recently?  I'm wondering what my chances are of being able to do the tour on arrival day. I saw an old schedule in another post that showed the Disneyland Hotel tour is offered on Saturdays and Wednesdays at 1:00. 

We arrive on Saturday, April 22 around 11am and I thought this might be a nice time to do this, so we don't take up park time on Wed.  Do you know if we can sign up at check-in or should I call the day before to get on the list?

I'm so excited!  This will be my first time staying at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## maleficent55

No, but I just wanted to say, we will be arriving at the DLH too on the same day and around the same time as you! Our first time too and I'm beyond excited! 
Cheers to a magical stay!


----------



## lvdis

maleficent55 said:


> No, but I just wanted to say, we will be arriving at the DLH too on the same day and around the same time as you! Our first time too and I'm beyond excited!
> Cheers to a magical stay!


Awesome!  Where are you flying into?  We are coming into SNA. Planning to take Uber or Lyft.


----------



## maleficent55

We are flying into SNA too. We are using a private transfer, there are 5 of us and need a car seat, so we are using 4MostCoach


----------



## HeatherLassell

Just got our flights the other day!  $1000 for the 2 of us roundtrip.  And from Manitoba that was pretty good!  lol  I envy Americans and their cheap airfares!

169 days to go!!!  I can't wait!  I still have to register for the DL Half Marathon!


----------



## Spintopbeach

I don't know if this is where to ask this but can anyone tell me about the club level.  Are they open for breakfast at 6:30?  And do I check into the regular desk or is there a special check in for club?  If there is a special check in are they open early?  Will be there in august.


----------



## NewRunner

Can anyone give me any recommendations on what tower/area of hotel to request if I would like to be closest to the parks/downtown Disney?  TIA!


----------



## otten

I am so excited that we're going to stay 2 nights at the DLH! We were booked at the Grand Legacy but I got a pin code for 40% off valid Sun-Thurs. So we're sticking with the Grand Legacy for Saturday night and moving over to the DLH for Sun and Mon. 

We're planning to rope drop DL on the same day as our DLH check in. Does anyone know if we'd be able to leave our luggage at the hotel that early? 

Also, we are in a standard room. Any recommendations for room requests?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

NewRunner said:


> Can anyone give me any recommendations on what tower/area of hotel to request if I would like to be closest to the parks/downtown Disney?  TIA!



Adventure Tower


----------



## BriannaRuth

Adventure, but good luck getting it!  We've requested it 3 times but never gotten it.  Although last time they upgraded us to a suite in Frontier, so that was fine!


----------



## otten

BriannaRuth said:


> Adventure, but good luck getting it!  We've requested it 3 times but never gotten it.  Although last time they upgraded us to a suite in Frontier, so that was fine!


How do you even go about requesting anything? I am new to DL


----------



## OneThree

Call about a week before you arrive and make your request. They will most likely tell you it's only a request, can't guarantee, etc...

We did that for our stay and then I called again about three days before we arrived just to ask if my request was still on my reservation.

When we checked in they were able to accommodate us no problem. I imagine it depends on the season, room type, etc...


----------



## Congo Queen

otten said:


> We're planning to rope drop DL on the same day as our DLH check in. Does anyone know if we'd be able to leave our luggage at the hotel that early?
> 
> Also, we are in a standard room. Any recommendations for room requests?



Yep you can check your luggage in with the bell service desk at DLH. They will be there to help you and will give you a tag to retrieve your bags when you arrive back at the hotel later that day. Or once you get to your room you can call the bell desk and have them deliver your luggage to you in your room.


----------



## otten

One more question, we decided to book our first night there as well to avoid switching hotels mid trip but since my pin code was only good for April 23 onward, we have two reservations. If I ask at check in, will we be able to avoid having to check out of our first reservation and check in again?


----------



## BriannaRuth

otten said:


> One more question, we decided to book our first night there as well to avoid switching hotels mid trip but since my pin code was only good for April 23 onward, we have two reservations. If I ask at check in, will we be able to avoid having to check out of our first reservation and check in again?



Yes.  However, if I were you I would call ahead of time to alert them to that just to be sure you don't have to change rooms.  I read someplace that they start making tentative room assignments the morning before.


----------



## krispin41

NewRunner said:


> Can anyone give me any recommendations on what tower/area of hotel to request if I would like to be closest to the parks/downtown Disney?  TIA!


Adventure Tower


----------



## krispin41

BriannaRuth said:


> Adventure, but good luck getting it!  We've requested it 3 times but never gotten it.  Although last time they upgraded us to a suite in Frontier, so that was fine!


Wow, the three times I have stayed at the DLH, I have only been in the Adventure Tower, but they have all been solo trips. One time I requested it (first stay) the other times, I took whatever was given to me.


----------



## Angrose

otten said:


> One more question, we decided to book our first night there as well to avoid switching hotels mid trip but since my pin code was only good for April 23 onward, we have two reservations. If I ask at check in, will we be able to avoid having to check out of our first reservation and check in again?


Call the hotel directly and ask them to link your two reservations.  If they are both the same room type then they won't make you check out/in again.


----------



## Rubygoose

otten said:


> One more question, we decided to book our first night there as well to avoid switching hotels mid trip but since my pin code was only good for April 23 onward, we have two reservations. If I ask at check in, will we be able to avoid having to check out of our first reservation and check in again?



We stayed at the GCH a couple years ago with two different reservations - we used an Orbitz reservation for the first night and a Disney promotion for the next 4 nights. It was the same room category, and when I talked to the CM on the phone, he said that I wouldn't have to change rooms. Also, I double checked on this when we checked in, and they said that was fine and that we didn't have to check-in for the other reservation the next day. However on our second day, which would have been check-out day for our first reservation, all four of our rooms keys didn't work to open the door. So I had to go down to the lobby, which was a really long way from our room, and wait in a ridiculously long line to get them to issue me new keys. The computer system was requiring me to check-in again, even though we didn't have to change rooms. All of the CMs who were dealing with this situation were confused, and it took a very long time to sort it out - but when it was time to check out and I saw my bill, they had given me a 10% credit for me trouble, so that was a nice surprise. 

Hopefully you won't have the same problem, but make sure you factor in some time to check-in for the second part of your reservation if your room keys don't work.


----------



## Rubygoose

NewRunner said:


> Can anyone give me any recommendations on what tower/area of hotel to request if I would like to be closest to the parks/downtown Disney?  TIA!



We always request Adventure tower, but there aren't very many standard rooms in that one, so they fill up pretty quickly. The good thing about making the request for Adventure, though, if you book as standard room, is that they may give you a slight upgrade if that can't be done. In 2013 we requested Adventure and they upgraded us to a premium view room in Frontier where we had a huge corner room and were able to see the pool, downtown disney and the fire works. On our most recent trip (last week) we also requested Adventure, but they had us in a standard in Frontier - the CM said, "I'll go in the back and see if there's any magic back there" and we ended up in a room on the 4th floor in Adventure with a day bed. I think it was probably a "Deluxe" category room, because we've booked a Deluxe before and ended up on the 4th floor facing the pool, but that room was much smaller and it didn't have a day bed. 

The only thing about being in the Adventure tower, though, is that you hear all of the noise from Downtown Disney. Our family likes to go to bed early and get up really early for EMH, but we could hear the bands each night, which were practically right outside of our window. They finish promptly at 10pm, which was fine for me, but my kids are usually asleep by around 9pm.


----------



## psac

We checked in today to the DLH. We had a Downtown Disney view booked, and when we booked, the club level was over $200 more per night, and we knew there was no guarantee you would be in Adventure Tower. But since we were in Adventure anyway, at check-in we asked if there were any club upgrades available (thanks to the people here who said to ask!), and we were able to get it for WAY WAY cheaper!!!  Very happy. Room isn't ready yet, but that's okay!


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

psac said:


> View attachment 228800
> 
> We checked in today to the DLH. We had a Downtown Disney view booked, and when we booked, the club level was over $200 more per night, and we knew there was no guarantee you would be in Adventure Tower. But since we were in Adventure anyway, at check-in we asked if there were any club upgrades available (thanks to the people here who said to ask!), and we were able to get it for WAY WAY cheaper!!!  Very happy. Room isn't ready yet, but that's okay!



I'd love to know at the end of your trip if you think the extra cost was worth it and how you used the amenities!

Have a great time!!!


----------



## psac

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I'd love to know at the end of your trip if you think the extra cost was worth it and how you used the amenities!
> 
> Have a great time!!!



It's been a couple of weeks (post-trip blues), but we really liked the Disneyland Hotel. We were able to upgrade from a king bed DTD view in Adventure Tower to the same view but added club level for $59 (!!!) per night for the two of us at Check-in. I don't know if the number of people influenced the price. The one thing to mention was the room was TINY. If you look at the floor plan on the door, you can see some of the rooms have space taken away for CM elevators. That was the case with us. We would NOT ask for a king room again!  For the two of us it was fine, but easily 1/3 of the room was lost, if not more.  The bed was comfortable though. 

We ended up using the lounge for breakfast every day except one, and the selection was great. Just the smoked salmon alone was probably worth a bunch of the cost back.  the lattes we had every morning saved us from Starbucks trips, and I had a second one every afternoon.  We only had the evening apps twice, but they were very good. The desserts we had a bunch, and we really liked those, and it saved us from buying desserts at the restaurants every night. We're not big drinkers (just one big glass of Chardonnay one night), so we didn't save much money there, but you easily could. One table all had mimosas one morning that looked great. I had non alcoholic mimosas every morning. Well, okay, just OJ.   overall for the convenience it was definitely worth it for us. I would've done it again for that price without question. For the $200 per night pre-arrival cost, its much harder to say. If we had a few kids, then maybe!

Oh, we also refilled our water bottles with the filtered water spigot in the lounge a few times, which saved us from buying about half the bottles we would have. 

Staff and grounds and the room cleanliness and everything were all great. No complaints at all. Check-in person (Holly) even got a guest relations email mention from us because she was sooo nice!

The burgers at the quick service place were really good. Goofy's was good for a character meal (not bad food, really fun character interactions), but Steakhouse 55 underwhelmed us compared to Napa Rose the night before. 

Overall would definitely recommend.


----------



## psac

Oh yeah, we could also see the DL fireworks every night right from our room! They were great.


----------



## Nonsuch

psac said:


> ...The one thing to mention was the room was TINY. If you look at the floor plan on the door, you can see some of the rooms have space taken away for CM elevators. That was the case with us. We would NOT ask for a king room again!  For the two of us it was fine, but easily 1/3 of the room was lost, if not more...


Photos of a similar tiny King room (from earlier in this thread).


----------



## Niltiac

psac said:


> The one thing to mention was the room was TINY. If you look at the floor plan on the door, you can see some of the rooms have space taken away for CM elevators. That was the case with us. We would NOT ask for a king room again!


When we stayed at DLH last year we had a tiny room by an elevator too, but it wasn't a king bed, so I think it's just luck of the draw whether you request king or not. I remember it was a pain because we had a wheelchair with us, but we hadn't asked for an accessible room since the person was able to move around the room just fine without the chair. Based on pictures I had thought there would be space off to the side to stash the chair, but no - the beds literally extended wall-to-wall and the only place for the wheelchair was right in the walkway. It's our fault because we didn't request an accessible room, but still we were really disappointed after hearing that room size was supposedly pretty good at DLH.


----------



## psac

Yeah, it's like Disneyland Hotel -- much bigger rooms than GCH... unless you get a smaller one.


----------



## Goose&mavie

We upgraded to club level on check in in order to get the downtown Disney view for the fireworks.
To be honest, if you have stayed club level at a ritz Carlton in Maui, the club level at the DLH is really not worth it, plus we were only there at breakfast and maybe for pm apps/snacks

For breakfast: same menu for the 3 days, bagels, yogurt, granola, fruit, croissants, lox, deviled eggs, cereal, OJ, special coffees, teas. Filtered water was available.

For snacks in the afternoon: prepackaged peanut butter and jelly sandwiches (surprisingly my favorite), granola bars, canned sodas and juice in fridge, fruit, 1 day chips and salsa

For hot apps: varied, but not that good, honestly. Drinks-- prosecco, wine, beer

Dessert at night: stopped by but not impressive, cookies, cake, etc.

Lots of people at breakfast were loading up on stuff to take into the park-- they even brought their own containers! One person took all the bananas and kept loading more and more into their stroller. Seemed like they were regulars. 

FYI- there aren't any to go containers. They have paper plates you can take out and the concierges told us we could take the China and silverware to our rooms.  The cups are small and flimsy so bring your own thermoses if you want to bring drinks to the park.


----------



## twodogs

psac said:


> Yeah, it's like Disneyland Hotel -- much bigger rooms than GCH... unless you get a smaller one.



Are the rooms that make up the suites on the bigger side?  We just stayed at DLH a week ago in a 1 bedroom suite, and it was very large compared to the suite we stayed at in GCH 3 years ago.  We are going to stay in DLH 2 bedroom suite this fall, but I am going to be frustrated if one of the bedrooms is tiny?  Does anyone know if the small rooms are used to make a suite?


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

I booked the DLH today for next month.  Do they do online check in like WDW does?


----------



## Linkura

We have decided to stay onsite for our September trip, most likely DLH.  My question is: What is the quietest area of the hotel?  I remember reading somewhere that you can sometimes hear music from DTD bars at the DLH.  That type of noise can be a major issue for me when I'm trying to sleep.  EDIT: I just found it in the thread, it's Adventure Tower that has a noise issue, I'll definitely make sure to NOT request it then!

Also, if we are looking to wait for discounts, is it better to wait to book when the discounts are available or should we book something now?


----------



## psac

Linkura said:


> We have decided to stay onsite for our September trip, most likely DLH.  My question is: What is the quietest area of the hotel?  I remember reading somewhere that you can sometimes hear music from DTD bars at the DLH.  That type of noise can be a major issue for me when I'm trying to sleep.  EDIT: I just found it in the thread, it's Adventure Tower that has a noise issue, I'll definitely make sure to NOT request it then!
> 
> Also, if we are looking to wait for discounts, is it better to wait to book when the discounts are available or should we book something now?



If you book now, as long as your room category is still available so you can see discount pricing, once the discount comes out, you can call and they will apply the new pricing.  As long as you book direct or through a Disney approved travel agent and not through Expedia or something like that!

And you're correct about adventure tower having the DTD noise issues!  They stop it at 10, but if you go to sleep before then, it can be a problem. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BriannaRuth

Frontier Tower is generally known for being the quietest of the 3.


----------



## Linkura

psac said:


> If you book now, as long as your room category is still available so you can see discount pricing, once the discount comes out, you can call and they will apply the new pricing.  As long as you book direct or through a Disney approved travel agent and not through Expedia or something like that!
> 
> And you're correct about adventure tower having the DTD noise issues!  They stop it at 10, but if you go to sleep before then, it can be a problem.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you very much!!! Even with the discount prices, I think DLH or onsite might be too much than we want to pay.  I mean, we can afford it, but it just doesn't seem like enough of a value for the price.  The rack rate for our stay is $431/night for a regular room without tax.  Even with 20% off, it's still nearly $350/night without tax.  $200/night more than a comparable offsite hotel just seems like a poor value proposition to me, considering I'll be getting 1 MM at DL anyway with my ticket and don't plan on doing much in DCA.

I'll still monitor the DL site for discounts, though, to see if the prices aren't as bad as I think they will be when discounts come out.  And will DEFINITELY avoid Adventure Tower- that's too late for us considering we're coming from the East Coast!  Frontier Tower sounds good to me.


----------



## psac

Linkura said:


> Thank you very much!!! Even with the discount prices, I think DLH or onsite might be too much than we want to pay.  I mean, we can afford it, but it just doesn't seem like enough of a value for the price.  The rack rate for our stay is $431/night for a regular room without tax.  Even with 20% off, it's still nearly $350/night without tax.  $200/night more than a comparable offsite hotel just seems like a poor value proposition to me, considering I'll be getting 1 MM at DL anyway with my ticket and don't plan on doing much in DCA.
> 
> I'll still monitor the DL site for discounts, though, to see if the prices aren't as bad as I think they will be when discounts come out.  And will DEFINITELY avoid Adventure Tower- that's too late for us considering we're coming from the East Coast!



Yeah we came from the east coast, too. Even knowing about it, we thought 10 would be fine. Until we wanted to crash at 8pm local time that first night because of the time difference!!  We had been up since 4am ET for our flight. It was rough. Same with the last night for our early pickup to the airport.  The rest of the week, being able to see the DLH fireworks from the room was great. (Trade-offs...)


----------



## Linkura

psac said:


> Yeah we came from the east coast, too. Even knowing about it, we thought 10 would be fine. Until we wanted to crash at 8pm local time that first night because of the time difference!!  We had been up since 4am ET for our flight. It was rough. Same with the last night for our early pickup to the airport.  The rest of the week, being able to see the DLH fireworks from the room was great. (Trade-offs...)


We generally went to bed by 9PM EST at WDW on our last trip, so I can't see us lasting very late at all at DL!  We'll also be up early because of our early flight, but we hope to at least get a catnap or two on the plane.


----------



## RJmurphy

Heads up on the fireworks. we were just there and there are only fireworks on the weekends during the school year. If I had to make the choice again about staying on site versus paying much less for a room, I would choose staying across the street and paying  much less. These old bones didn't like the walk from the Disneyland hotel through DTD.


----------



## ChloroformSdxn

Interesting about the club level upgrades - can you sometimes get them at a deal if you ask at check-in rather than at the time of booking? How much could I conceivably save?


----------



## twodogs

I hope everyone has better luck at CL upgrades at check in than we did.  We do CL sometimes when we are there, but only when we have 6 in a 2 bedroom suite, because then it is more economical (price per "room", not per person).  This time is was just the 4 of us in a 1 bedroom suite. We did not ask for CL when booking since we didn't think we'd use it much.  When we checked in, he offered to add CL at $250/night.  Not interested at that rate, and that was basically the same rate it would have been if we had requested it at the time of reserving the room, so no "last minute" discount.  I would have likely said yes if it was less than $100, but that wasn't even close.  Hopefully others' experiences will be different!


----------



## RJmurphy

Exactly the same thing happened to us. Didn't ask for it, she said " you are eligible for an upgrade to Concierge for" it was over $200 for the 4 of us that's all I remember. Haha , like we would pay that for cereal and muffins, and no fireworks during the week, please


----------



## ChloroformSdxn

OK, good to know. I'm hoping to maybe stay at DLH for our trip in October (we usually stay at one of the S Harbour hotels for proximity), and something like that might be fun. I guess we'll see when we get there. I really think my kids would get a kick out of the DLH, but they also do like the routine of Denny's in the morning so I would have to look for a comparable breakfast option on that side.


----------



## psac

I wonder if the club upgrades are priced per person? Ours was really cheap ($59/nt), but we only had two people.  Or supply and demand and they were slow in the club that week, so getting the extra $ was better than wasting the food...?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a good place to put a pack n play in a standard room? I like to put it somewhere sort of away from where we will be sleeping, if possible, like a nook or corner.


----------



## OneThree

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a good place to put a pack n play in a standard room? I like to put it somewhere sort of away from where we will be sleeping, if possible, like a nook or corner.



The standard room with two queens (Adventure Tower) we had also had a small chair in the corner so bed, bed, chair, window. The corner where the chair was would be out of the way. Of course I'm assuming all standard room layouts are the same.


----------



## arichau

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a good place to put a pack n play in a standard room? I like to put it somewhere sort of away from where we will be sleeping, if possible, like a nook or corner.



A few years ago we had a standard room and put the pack and play (the one that came in the room) partially in the (open) closet and draped a blanket over it. So it was like a fort  I think it was between the beds and the bathroom - so not REALLY out of the way but it was "separate" so our young one could settle and sleep. I'm pretty sure this was a standard room that slept 5 (not 4) FYI. But I'm assuming the closets are the same. This was a few years ago but I think I'm remembering this right.


----------



## Niltiac

OneThree said:


> The standard room with two queens (Adventure Tower) we had also had a small chair in the corner so bed, bed, chair, window. The corner where the chair was would be out of the way. Of course I'm assuming all standard room layouts are the same.


They're not all the same. Last year we had a room where the beds reached all the way to the window and there was no extra space on either side. If you get a room like that, the only place for a pack and play would be in front of the beds (in the walkway), unless the closet idea PP mentioned works. Or unless you could ask the front desk to temporarily remove some of the furniture next to the TV. I think your best bet would be to mention the pack and play at checkin and ask if they can make sure you're not placed in an especially small room. They were not able to move us (we had a wheelchair we wanted to keep out of the way because it was not needed in the room), but it was a busy weekend. I don't think these small rooms are the norm because people talk about DLH being more spacious than GCH, and this particular room was the smallest hotel room I've ever stayed in.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

arichau said:


> A few years ago we had a standard room and put the pack and play (the one that came in the room) partially in the (open) closet and draped a blanket over it. So it was like a fort  I think it was between the beds and the bathroom - so not REALLY out of the way but it was "separate" so our young one could settle and sleep. I'm pretty sure this was a standard room that slept 5 (not 4) FYI. But I'm assuming the closets are the same. This was a few years ago but I think I'm remembering this right.



I would love that!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Niltiac said:


> They're not all the same. Last year we had a room where the beds reached all the way to the window and there was no extra space on either side. If you get a room like that, the only place for a pack and play would be in front of the beds (in the walkway), unless the closet idea PP mentioned works. Or unless you could ask the front desk to temporarily remove some of the furniture next to the TV. I think your best bet would be to mention the pack and play at checkin and ask if they can make sure you're not placed in an especially small room. They were not able to move us (we had a wheelchair we wanted to keep out of the way because it was not needed in the room), but it was a busy weekend. I don't think these small rooms are the norm because people talk about DLH being more spacious than GCH, and this particular room was the smallest hotel room I've ever stayed in.



This is good to know. I will be sure to mention it at check in. But I think it will be busy because we are going for Dapper Days.


----------



## pharmama

arichau said:


> A few years ago we had a standard room and put the pack and play (the one that came in the room) partially in the (open) closet and draped a blanket over it. So it was like a fort  I think it was between the beds and the bathroom - so not REALLY out of the way but it was "separate" so our young one could settle and sleep. I'm pretty sure this was a standard room that slept 5 (not 4) FYI. But I'm assuming the closets are the same. This was a few years ago but I think I'm remembering this right.



We have done this in a room in Fantasy tower (it was a while ago...pre remodel though I wouldn't think they would change the structural room layout) that had a two queens and a daybed.  There was a "dressing area" between the bathroom and the hall way entering the room with the closet on one side and counter with a mirror on the other.  This area made a good "bedroom" for the PNP.  I've also had a standard view room with two queens in Fantasy that had a similar bathroom area configuration (though the room itself was much smaller- no daybed, not even room for a chair between the second bed and the window). 

We had a pool view corner room in Adventure this weekend that had 1 king bed, a daybed and a chair that pulled out into a twinXL.  TONS and TONS of space in this room.  It was great! The daybed, tv armoire thing and desk are off to the left side of the room.  The bathroom was very different than others we've had in DLH, though this was our first time in Adventure tower.  It was a long skinny room with a huge double vanity and tub/shower at the end with a "toilet room" next to the tub.  It was narrow though- if someone was at the sink you couldn't really get by them to get the toilet.  The closet was kind of in the room just outside the bathroom (and just to the right in the photo) and was very dark- my only complaint about this room.  It was very hard to see in the closet and there wasn't a light in the room close enough to really help.  You could put a PNP any number of places in this room...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

pharmama said:


> We have done this in a room in Fantasy tower (it was a while ago...pre remodel though I wouldn't think they would change the structural room layout) that had a two queens and a daybed.  There was a "dressing area" between the bathroom and the hall way entering the room with the closet on one side and counter with a mirror on the other.  This area made a good "bedroom" for the PNP.  I've also had a standard view room with two queens in Fantasy that had a similar bathroom area configuration (though the room itself was much smaller- no daybed, not even room for a chair between the second bed and the window).
> 
> We had a pool view corner room in Adventure this weekend that had 1 king bed, a daybed and a chair that pulled out into a twinXL.  TONS and TONS of space in this room.  It was great! The daybed, tv armoire thing and desk are off to the left side of the room.  The bathroom was very different than others we've had in DLH, though this was our first time in Adventure tower.  It was a long skinny room with a huge double vanity and tub/shower at the end with a "toilet room" next to the tub.  It was narrow though- if someone was at the sink you couldn't really get by them to get the toilet.  The closet was kind of in the room just outside the bathroom (and just to the right in the photo) and was very dark- my only complaint about this room.  It was very hard to see in the closet and there wasn't a light in the room close enough to really help.  You could put a PNP any number of places in this room...



This is some great information, thank you. I guess it is really going to depend on what exact room we get. I didn't realize they varied so much at this hotel. Hopefully, when I mention the pack n play at check in, the person at the front desk might be able to help me out a bit.


----------



## pharmama

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This is some great information, thank you. I guess it is really going to depend on what exact room we get. I didn't realize they varied so much at this hotel. Hopefully, when I mention the pack n play at check in, the person at the front desk might be able to help me out a bit.



I have always found them to be very helpful at check in.  I've had especially good luck when we check in early in the am before going to the parks for the day (we often stay with local family the night before to save 1 hotel night).  I think they have the most flexibility to move you around at this time since not a lot of the rooms being turned over will have been checked in to yet.  This weekend, for example, my original booking was just me and my 5yr old. My MIL (local) decided she might want to join us for one night.  When I checked in around 8:30am on Saturday, they had us in a king room with no other bedding (likely the very small king discussed earlier in this thread) since there were just two of us.  I love my DD but prefer not to sleep with her since she moves around a lot so I told the CM that and our hope to also accommodate MIL the second night.  She went to the back (they always do) and came back with the room I described above.  And it was ready right then and we were able to go right up (I've never been that lucky before).


----------



## OneThree

Are the two-bedroom suites available in all three towers of the DLR or only a certain tower?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a good place to put a pack n play in a standard room? I like to put it somewhere sort of away from where we will be sleeping, if possible, like a nook or corner.



Just to update, the room we had in the Fantasy tower had a full closet with a door that we were able to fit the pack n play in... it was like my son had his own little room it was fantastic. It's interesting to note that my parents room next door did not have this same closet, the bathroom and closet area were different in our two rooms.


----------



## tink89

We will be staying at DLH in less than two weeks and I had a few questions. First our shuttle will stop by a store, but I rather just get to the Hotel and waste those 30 min. Is there a grocery delivery in the area and has anyone done it at the DLH? do they have an issue with this, do they leave it at the front desk? We just want to order water, granola bars and other breakfast/ snack foods. 

We currently have a standard room booked. Do any of the standard rooms have an ok view or do they all look out to the parking lot?


----------



## Aladora

tink89 said:


> We will be staying at DLH in less than two weeks and I had a few questions. First our shuttle will stop by a store, but I rather just get to the Hotel and waste those 30 min. Is there a grocery delivery in the area and has anyone done it at the DLH? do they have an issue with this, do they leave it at the front desk? We just want to order water, granola bars and other breakfast/ snack foods.
> 
> We currently have a standard room booked. Do any of the standard rooms have an ok view or do they all look out to the parking lot?



We have used Von's for grocery delivery on a number of occasions with delivery to a few different hotels including all 3 of the DLR hotels. The only issue is if you order any alcohol, in that case they require you to be there to accept the delivery. Otherwise, there is no problem collecting it from Bell Services.

I have also heard of many people using Amazon Prime but being Canadian, we have not used it.


----------



## Angrose

tink89 said:


> We will be staying at DLH in less than two weeks and I had a few questions. First our shuttle will stop by a store, but I rather just get to the Hotel and waste those 30 min. Is there a grocery delivery in the area and has anyone done it at the DLH? do they have an issue with this, do they leave it at the front desk? We just want to order water, granola bars and other breakfast/ snack foods.
> 
> We currently have a standard room booked. Do any of the standard rooms have an ok view or do they all look out to the parking lot?


Last year we used Amazon Prime Now for groceries. We were able to select a one hour window for when we wanted it delivered the night we arrived. They brought it up to the room for us, it was great! We were even able to order milk for cereal, sodas, etc.

I have only ever had standard rooms. I like the ones in the fantasy tower that are on a high floor so you can look into Disneyland and see the fireworks. They do overlook the parking lot, but if you're up high then you don't really notice it as much. You can call the hotel directly to put in your request. Have fun!!


----------



## mom2rtk

We booked a standard room at DLH and requested Adventure Tower as high up as possible. We got a room overlooking Downtown Disney. Not sure if they upgraded us and we didn't know, but it was a great room with a decent view of the fireworks, only partially blocked by the treetops.


----------



## tink89

Angrose said:


> Last year we used Amazon Prime Now for groceries. We were able to select a one hour window for when we wanted it delivered the night we arrived. They brought it up to the room for us, it was great! We were even able to order milk for cereal, sodas, etc.
> 
> I have only ever had standard rooms. I like the ones in the fantasy tower that are on a high floor so you can look into Disneyland and see the fireworks. They do overlook the parking lot, but if you're up high then you don't really notice it as much. You can call the hotel directly to put in your request. Have fun!!



We use amazon prime so that would work perfectly  because i could choose a window for items to be delivered. 

When calling the hotel do i just request the highest floor they can give me. Is one tower better than the other in terms of views. I have read that some seem further away but we are ok with that as long as the view is nice? Do you remember what floor you were on when you saw the fireworks?


----------



## OneThree

tink89 said:


> We use amazon prime so that would work perfectly  because i could choose a window for items to be delivered.
> 
> When calling the hotel do i just request the highest floor they can give me. Is one tower better than the other in terms of views. I have read that some seem further away but we are ok with that as long as the view is nice? Do you remember what floor you were on when you saw the fireworks?



Our last trip we were in a 5th floor standard room in the Adventure tower that overlooked DTD. We were just above the tree tops but could clearly see the fireworks. I have to assume that the Adventure tower has the best view becuase of the way the tower is oriented. You are either on the side that overlooks the pools or the side that looks out towards DTD. Frontier and Fantasy both also have pool facing sides but both also have sides that face large parking lots. Just my $.02!


----------



## Angrose

tink89 said:


> We use amazon prime so that would work perfectly  because i could choose a window for items to be delivered.
> 
> When calling the hotel do i just request the highest floor they can give me. Is one tower better than the other in terms of views. I have read that some seem further away but we are ok with that as long as the view is nice? Do you remember what floor you were on when you saw the fireworks?


I think we were on the 9th or 10th floor. When I put in my request I just said high floor with view of fireworks. Fantasy tower is not far at all. It's the main tower with the lobby, reception, gift store, etc. The Frontier tower is the furthest away and you would most likely get a view of just the parking lot without the benefit of facing towards Disneyland.


----------



## Melanie415

We loved our stay at DLH (Saturday 11/26-Friday 12/1) When I checked in at 3 our room was ready but not in the Adventureland tower as requested (booked thru Expedia 51% off).  The cast member said it was no problem to move us.  I was so happy to be there I really wasn’t that concerned about moving but he insisted it was no trouble and our pool view room ready 30 minutes later.  Honestly, I was not demanding at all, he just really wanted to make our stay great.  I had also booked an in room welcome that was already set up but they assured me they would be happy to move it to our new room.  I was impressed by their eagerness to make our trip special.

  The room was in great shape and roomy.  My son slept on the couch/bed and our beds and pillows were comfy.  Never got too hot or cold.  Shower temp. was a bit tricky to regulate though.  A room service tray was in the hallway for 3 days, hello old milk and cookies!  Dinner at Goofys was a great way to start our trip.  Had a fun date night at The tiki bar, only waited about 5 minutes for a seat at the the Tiki bar around 4:30 on a Tuesday night.  The first bartender wasn’t that friendly but the guy who came in at 5pm was super fun.  Breakfast at Tangaroa was yummy.  We used the pool 2 days in the afternoon, outside temps were in the 80’s but my Hawaii born kids wanted to stay in the jacuzzi cuz they were cold.  Not crowded at all.  In fact, the kids would of had more fun if more kids and activities would of been happening.  Slide was good but kind of boring having come from the water slide heaven of great Wolf Lodge.

It was a super quick trip down  the elevator right to the Security entrance to DTD for morning rope drop, grab my Mobil ordered Starbucks and get in line for rope drop.  Never encountered more than 5 people in front of us, arriving at least 30 minutes prior to early entry.  Then in the afternoon, take the monorail from
 Tomorrowland ( always got on the first monorail, with plenty of open seating) dropping us off super close to our tower.

Also, housekeeping was great.  Room
Was always cleaned, stuffed animals posed when we got back in the afternoon and I was surprised to receive turn down service at night too.  Stayed 6 nights.  One day, we accidentally left the safe open and money on the table and everything was there when we came back! Hotel employees always greeted us with a smile and a hello.

Our last day was made better as we were waiting out front for our Lansky driver (about 15 minutes, 1:30 to 1:45) to take us to the airport, we had Chip, Goofy and Pluto show up taking pictures with the kids before we left and waving goodbye.  A great way to end the trip!  I was happy in my tough decision to have chosen DLH over the Grand Californian.


----------



## OneThree

Can anyone who recently stayed at the DLH confirm if they have switched over to Keurig instead of the other coffee machines in the rooms? I thought I read that the switch had happened at GCH and PPH but not sure about DLH. Thanks!


----------



## blue888

OneThree said:


> Can anyone who recently stayed at the DLH confirmed if they have switched over to Keurig instead of the other coffee machines in the rooms? I thought I read that the switch had happened at GCH and PPH but not sure about DLH. Thanks!


They didn't have Keurig when we were there at Christmas.


----------



## OneThree

Thanks @blue888!


----------



## blue888

Adding my review of DLH. We stayed at DLH for a week over Christmas in a 3 bedroom suite.  It was amazing. We were in Fantasy Tower. We requested a high floor and received our request. We had a lovely pool view.  The rooms were connected 2 queen bedroom with full bath, living room (with bar stools, sink, table with 4 chairs, and a pull out queen sofa) plus a half bath, a 1 king bedroom and then a 2 queen bedroom. It was absolutely perfect for our group (6 adults, 4 kids (age 8, 6, 4, 2).  My SIL slept on the sofa and she said it was quite comfortable. She enjoyed having a room to herself.   Our King room was an accessible room, so it was very large and had an accessible shower. The other bath rooms had tubs.   We had 3 separate room keys so we could enter our room without disturbing others. 

We requested concierge on check in and got it. It was absolutely wonderful.  We used it for breakfast every day and snacks for the kids. They even brought up gluten free items for 2 members of our party who are celiac.  The coffee was amazing. We also went up almost every night for desserts and beer/wine. I ate a lot of Mickey cake pops, lol.  We watched the fireworks one night and the view was great.  We loved the kids area with the small table and chairs, plus the tv.  Even though we were not in Adventure tower, it was a very quick walk from Fantasy tower to the lounge.  The service was amazing. They helped us rent a electric wheelchair for a member of our group and answered all our questions so quickly.    With a large party, it was definitely worth it. I only wish you could book concierge with a suite right on the site, instead of having to wait until check in.  Every member of our party really enjoyed concierge, it definitely made it more "all inclusive". We often just brought the kids back there for a light lunch, as they usually eat snack type food for lunch anyways.


----------



## OneThree

Where is bag check/security now in relation to the DLH? Our last trip it was at the east end of DTD but it has been moved correct? Just trying to plan accordingly for EMH and park days in general. Thanks!


----------



## wowsmom

OneThree said:


> Where is bag check/security now in relation to the DLH? Our last trip it was at the east end of DTD but it has been moved correct? Just trying to plan accordingly for EMH and park days in general. Thanks!



It's now kind of between Earl of Sandwich and ESPN Zone - really close to DLH (across the little street by the sorceror's hat).


----------



## jhaig

What would a first time visitor need to know about staying at the DL Hotel? Our first DL trip (our first trip to CA in fact) is in August and we are at the DL Hotel from Sun 8/5 to Tues 8/7.

Are there any rooms that are better than the others as far as noise (we would prefer a quieter room), do I request what tower we are placed in on our reservation, and if so which tower is preferable over the others?


----------



## blue888

jhaig said:


> What would a first time visitor need to know about staying at the DL Hotel? Our first DL trip (our first trip to CA in fact) is in August and we are at the DL Hotel from Sun 8/5 to Tues 8/7.
> 
> Are there any rooms that are better than the others as far as noise (we would prefer a quieter room), do I request what tower we are placed in on our reservation, and if so which tower is preferable over the others?



We were in Adventure tower, higher up, facing the pool and it was very quiet. No complaints about noise at all.


----------



## LizzyS

I'm tentatively planning a stay at DLH for our 10th wedding anniversary next February.  Are any of the rooms overlooking Galaxy's Edge, out of curiosity?  I know it won't be open yet (and I'm trying to avoid the insanity right at first), of course.


----------



## OneThree

LizzyS said:


> I'm tentatively planning a stay at DLH for our 10th wedding anniversary next February.  Are any of the rooms overlooking Galaxy's Edge, out of curiosity?  I know it won't be open yet (and I'm trying to avoid the insanity right at first), of course.



Maybe a high floor, DTD side, of the Adventure tower? I am not sure when construction of the new hotel will start though so you may only have a view of that.


----------



## Niltiac

jhaig said:


> Are there any rooms that are better than the others as far as noise (we would prefer a quieter room), do I request what tower we are placed in on our reservation, and if so which tower is preferable over the others?


I was in the Frontier tower and it was very quiet, both inside and outside, because that building is a little bit more tucked away than the others.  It is a _very_ slightly longer walk to and from the parks than the other towers and some people don't like that, but it's definitely quiet.  I think there's a good chance construction will be going on in DtD by August so definitely don't take a room facing DtD.  Even if construction hasn't started yet, I've heard you can hear the music from DtD in those rooms and it goes on until about 10pm.  You can request your tower/room situation in the notes when you make your reservation, but it doesn't hurt to call ahead and/or mention it when you check in too.


----------



## sweethannah

Does anybody know if the Disneyland hotel offers turndown service.? When we stayed at the Grand the year before last they did and I wasn't sure if that was constant across all Disneyland Resort Properties or specific to the Grand. Thanks!


----------



## mrjudkins

Does anyone know if it’s possible to upgrade to Concierge access for only part of your stay? 

It would be super useful the first night of our stay, but we probably wouldn’t make the most of it after that...


----------



## Melanie415

sweethannah said:


> Does anybody know if the Disneyland hotel offers turndown service.? When we stayed at the Grand the year before last they did and I wasn't sure if that was constant across all Disneyland Resort Properties or specific to the Grand. Thanks!


We had turn down service for our pool view room.  Wasn’t expecting it but it happened all 6 nights.


----------



## TEAMJACOB

Can anyone tell me if Disneyland hotel has the refillable drink mugs like WDW does? Leaving in 10 days.


----------



## OneThree

TEAMJACOB said:


> Can anyone tell me if Disneyland hotel has the refillable drink mugs like WDW does? Leaving in 10 days.



I have never seen them at the DLH


----------



## Nonsuch

OneThree said:


> I have never seen them at the DLH


Not available anywhere at DLR


----------



## Malcon10t

jhaig said:


> Are there any rooms that are better than the others as far as noise (we would prefer a quieter room), do I request what tower we are placed in on our reservation, and if so which tower is preferable over the others?


What category of room did you book?  Quietest rooms are usually Frontier tower. I personally love this tower.  And while it is furthest from the security area, if you cut thru the Grand coming back (like we do), it is the closest!



OneThree said:


> Maybe a high floor, DTD side, of the Adventure tower? I am not sure when construction of the new hotel will start though so you may only have a view of that.


That would be a premium or deluxe view room.  STandard rooms will be lower floors and they are louder with DTD and pools.   




TEAMJACOB said:


> Can anyone tell me if Disneyland hotel has the refillable drink mugs like WDW does? Leaving in 10 days.


Nope.


----------



## Malcon10t

sweethannah said:


> Does anybody know if the Disneyland hotel offers turndown service.? When we stayed at the Grand the year before last they did and I wasn't sure if that was constant across all Disneyland Resort Properties or specific to the Grand. Thanks!


We usually have turn down service when we stay there.


----------



## mrjudkins

Thanks for all the awesome advice being offered here!

What do we need for device charging purposes in a DLH Premium View room? 

Are there any USB sockets, or will we need adapters? Are there plenty of power sockets, or should we bring a multi-board?


----------



## Malcon10t

mrjudkins said:


> Thanks for all the awesome advice being offered here!
> 
> What do we need for device charging purposes in a DLH Premium View room?
> 
> Are there any USB sockets, or will we need adapters? Are there plenty of power sockets, or should we bring a multi-board?


There are 2 USBs in the clocks in the rooms we have had.  *I* think there are enough sockets, but not all agree.  I usually bring a few adaptors so I can charge my chargers in addition to our phones.


----------



## misskari

I know that places are soon to close in DTD area and gearing up for construction.  Is there any construction now?  If so I would like a room as far away as possible and need a room/tower request suggestion.  I know people said Frontier but is that quieter for regular day to day noise or something more?


----------



## Laundress

We stayed at the DLH 2 weeks ago.  No construction.  Last I heard June 30th was the date for closing Rainforest Cafe, ESPN , etc..


----------



## Niltiac

misskari said:


> I know that places are soon to close in DTD area and gearing up for construction.  Is there any construction now?  If so I would like a room as far away as possible and need a room/tower request suggestion.  I know people said Frontier but is that quieter for regular day to day noise or something more?


I haven't heard that construction has started yet. But at any rate Frontier tower is farther away from DTD so it should be a good choice whether you're trying to avoid noise from construction or just nornal DTD noise such as music.


----------



## Malcon10t

Niltiac said:


> I haven't heard that construction has started yet. But at any rate Frontier tower is farther away from DTD so it should be a good choice whether you're trying to avoid noise from construction or just nornal DTD noise such as music.


Demolition likely won't start til Sept.  Frontier tower is the furthest from the noise, but also, it is only further away by a 1-2 min walk.


----------



## jhaig

Malcon10t said:


> What category of room did you book?  Quietest rooms are usually Frontier tower. I personally love this tower.  And while it is furthest from the security area, if you cut thru the Grand coming back (like we do), it is the closest!



We have a standard view room on our reservation. Can we request a specific tower and how would we do that?


----------



## Malcon10t

jhaig said:


> We have a standard view room on our reservation. Can we request a specific tower and how would we do that?


You can call and ask them to add the note to your reservation.


----------



## tink89

Just booked a 3 bedroom suite. Does anyone know what the bed configurations are for a party of 12?
Also which tower?
I know all towers have suites but the CM said suites that fit up to 14 guest which is what they gave us are in the Fantasy tower and maybe in the adventure tower.

Do all suites have a view?

Has anyone stayed in a suite with a party of 12 or larger?


----------



## Malcon10t

If you have the suite that will fit up to 14, it will be 3 bedrooms of 2 queens and a sofa sleeper in the living room.  And you will have 3 baths (maybe 4 I can't remember if there is a bath in the living room.)  I have not seen a 3 bed of this configuration in the Adventure tower, only in the Fantasy Tower.


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> If you have the suite that will fit up to 14, it will be 3 bedrooms of 2 queens and a sofa sleeper in the living room.  And you will have 3 baths (maybe 4 I can't remember if there is a bath in the living room.)  I have not seen a 3 bed of this configuration in the Adventure tower, only in the Fantasy Tower.



That sounds great. Do you or does any on know what view is in those suites in Fantasy Tower?

Can we park two cars?
If i am upgrading to Annual passport at the end of stay do i get free parking?


----------



## Malcon10t

tink89 said:


> That sounds great. Do you or does any on know what view is in those suites in Fantasy Tower?
> 
> Can we park two cars?
> If i am upgrading to Annual passport at the end of stay do i get free parking?


They were looking out over the parking lot, but you also can see fireworks.

Yes, you can park 2 cars, but no free parking.  The Signature Pass parking is for the day parking only.  Hotels are $20 for self parking a night and $30 for valet a night.


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> They were looking out over the parking lot, but you also can see fireworks.
> 
> Yes, you can park 2 cars, but no free parking.  The Signature Pass parking is for the day parking only.  Hotels are $20 for self parking a night and $30 for valet a night.


Fireworks is great!!
I guess $20 it is.


----------



## LizzyS

We are considering returning to DLR at the end of next February and staying at the DLH for the first time.  We stayed at PPH once before and really enjoyed it.  Is this a bad time considering the construction in DTD or would it just be wise to request the Frontier Tower as I've seen people recently suggest?  I would probably make reservations in a couple of months, I think.


----------



## Malcon10t

tink89 said:


> Fireworks is great!!
> I guess $20 it is.


Just so there are no surprises, it is $20 per car.


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> Just so there are no surprises, it is $20 per car.


yes i am aware. We were already paying that at the Marriott so no difference.

Imagine my surprise if i thought it was only $20 total. That would be priceless. 

Although i do think it should be free for Annual passes. Or at least a discount.


----------



## tink89

Do Any of the suites have balconies?


----------



## Malcon10t

tink89 said:


> Do Any of the suites have balconies?


Many of the suites located in the Frontier tower have balconies.


----------



## tink89

"

review of the DLH from December from a little vlogger I know.
Please excuse the quality as she did this all herself.


----------



## OneThree

LizzyS said:


> We are considering returning to DLR at the end of next February and staying at the DLH for the first time.  We stayed at PPH once before and really enjoyed it.  Is this a bad time considering the construction in DTD or would it just be wise to request the Frontier Tower as I've seen people recently suggest?  I would probably make reservations in a couple of months, I think.



Given the size and the scope of the project it would seem there will be impacts to both the DLH and PPH. Since you are not looking to book for a few months maybe that will give you a better idea of the impacts once the new hotel project starts this summer.


----------



## Little E

I'm wondering if there is free coffee service anywhere at the DLH?   I read that there was (I'm thinking in one of the tower lobbies?) on an allears document online a few days back, but I think the document was old.  I don't need fancy schmanzy coffee...just regular coffee with a little cream and sugar so that I can function as a happy hearted mom first thing in the am.  I know that there is an actual coffee shop somewhere at the DLH, but I read that there was complimentary coffee service and wondered if that was a thing of the past?

TIA for any info!


----------



## wowsmom

I don't know if there is any free coffee service in the lobbies, but there is a coffee maker in the room.  It's similar to a keurig but not quite the same.  I made in-room coffee for my niece 2 mornings back in the spring.


----------



## limace

I don’t know about DLH but they did tell us about it at the Grand this week.


----------



## tink89

When staying in the 3 bedroom suite at DLH will they allow a rollaway also. There is enough room for everyone but one or two of the kids might prefer to sleep in a rollaway by themselves instead of sharing a bed if it is an option. Will they allow for a rollaway if available( safety wise).


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Anyone know the specific type of coffee maker they have in the rooms, thanks!


----------



## tink89

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Anyone know the specific type of coffee maker they have in the rooms, thanks!


Cuisinart


----------



## kristie73

I just booked a standard room for this hotel in Oct 2019.  It seemed to be a really high price, but I was afraid it would sell out so I just made the reservation through Disney just in case. I think I can modify if I need to?   What is a normal price for standard rooms there per night?


----------



## whoever

kristie73 said:


> I just booked a standard room for this hotel in Oct 2019.  It seemed to be a really high price, but I was afraid it would sell out so I just made the reservation through Disney just in case. I think I can modify if I need to?   What is a normal price for standard rooms there per night?


Depends on the season, but after taxes/fees, anything below $500 is great.


----------



## whoever

It just occurred to me I never linked my pictures and a review of my stay in the Adventureland Suite to this thread.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...reland-suite-at-the-disneyland-hotel.3672847/


----------



## kristie73

whoever said:


> Depends on the season, but after taxes/fees, anything below $500 is great.



Thanks.  Yes, I'm starting to second guess our decision for this hotel.  It just seems too expensive.  I've never tried to make changes, can I change to a Good Neighbor hotel?


----------



## whoever

kristie73 said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I'm starting to second guess our decision for this hotel.  It just seems too expensive.  I've never tried to make changes, can I change to a Good Neighbor hotel?



I honestly wouldn't.  We've stayed offsite as a family once.. in a much more spacious room at a fraction of the cost... I wouldn't do it again.  Staying on-site is the only way to roll and DLH or the GCH&S are the only hotels for us.


----------



## Liz Z

This will be our first time staying at The DLH in 2 weeks. Driving cross country from CT.  And our first time visiting Disneyland. 

we have a standard room booked and requested the Fantasy tower.  Will that be the closest walk to the parks? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Liz


----------



## Malcon10t

Liz Z said:


> This will be our first time staying at The DLH in 2 weeks. Driving cross country from CT.  And our first time visiting Disneyland.
> 
> we have a standard room booked and requested the Fantasy tower.  Will that be the closest walk to the parks?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Liz


The difference in the walk between the 3 towers is less than 2 mins.  

The Fantasy tower is great.  Often the standard rooms will have a view of the fireworks and a small section of Disneyland.   I also like the Frontier tower as it is the furthest from noise.  It is the newest of the towers.


----------



## Liz Z

^^ Thank you so much for the quick reply.  If we get the Fantasy tower is there a better floor to request?

And i've been hearing about construction in DTD. Has construction started?

I'm sure we'll know more once we get there.  Guess we can put up with it as we're only there for 3 nights but sooo excited!!
Liz


----------



## Malcon10t

Liz Z said:


> ^^ Thank you so much for the quick reply.  If we get the Fantasy tower is there a better floor to request?
> 
> And i've been hearing about construction in DTD. Has construction started?
> 
> I'm sure we'll know more once we get there.  Guess we can put up with it as we're only there for 3 nights but sooo excited!!
> Liz


Construction has not started, and I figure it is at least a full month away, if not more.  Floor?  Higher is always better, but standard rooms are usually lower floors.


----------



## azdisneylover

Liz Z said:


> This will be our first time staying at The DLH in 2 weeks. Driving cross country from CT.  And our first time visiting Disneyland.
> 
> we have a standard room booked and requested the Fantasy tower.  Will that be the closest walk to the parks?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Liz



Woohoo!!! Hope you have a safe drive. Have fun in the parks!


----------



## Liz Z

Thanks everyone for all your help and well wishes

Liz


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

Staying at at the DLH from September 25th-29th, premium view. Will this be pool view or DTD view? I'm hoping for pool view...should I request this? I already requested Adventure Tower.


----------



## Little E

@FutureDisneyEventPlanner I'm no DLH expert by any means, as we've only stayed one time (mid August this year).  What I do know is that our room category at the DLH indicated "premium downtown Disney view".  So, I'm thinking "premium view" is different?  We were on the 7th floor of the Adventure Tower and we overlooked DTD.


----------



## gerilyne

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Staying at at the DLH from September 25th-29th, premium view. Will this be pool view or DTD view? I'm hoping for pool view...should I request this? I already requested Adventure Tower.



I haven't stayed at the DLH (yet) but I have a reservation for a premium view room for my October trip. When I called the hotel to ask about something else I talked to them about the room types and was told the premium view and downtown Disney views were different categories.  Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Has anyone had experience receiving a grocery delivery with alcohol recently? I know I have to be there to accept the delivery since bell services can't accept the alcohol. Do I put my room number down and wait for them to come up to the room?  Seems like a silly question, but I wasn't sure if that was the norm or if you meet them in the lobby during your time frame. I'm planning on using Amazon Prime Now, but may do Von's... still deciding.


----------



## OneThree

We had some booze included in our Vons order. Met the delivery guy at the scheduled time, order was transferred over to a bell man who then brought it all up to our room.


----------



## StarlitNight05

OneThree said:


> We had some booze included in our Vons order. Met the delivery guy at the scheduled time, order was transferred over to a bell man who then brought it all up to our room.


Great thanks! That's very helpful.


----------



## kappyfamily

Received an email from Disney saying that our stay at DLH may have construction going on outside of it in 2 weeks. Now that the new hotel is cancelled is anyone there now that can say yes or no if indeed there is any construction? Thank you


----------



## BrokeMack

Just got back yesterday. There was some landscaping work (scrims up over several areas) and Tangaroa Terrace is being renovated as well.


----------



## kappyfamily

BrokeMack said:


> Just got back yesterday. There was some landscaping work (scrims up over several areas) and Tangaroa Terrace is being renovated as well.


Thank you for the quick response! I can handle all of that, whew!


----------



## Erin M

Well wasn't this just the best bumped up thread to wake up to.  We're staying at DLH for the first time next month and I feel like this should be required reading. I had no idea I could make a request for which tower to stay in and room types.  I suppose since we'll be there the week after Thanksgiving it will be full, so maybe our request won't be filled, but it can't hurt to ask!  I think I'll ask about upgrading at check in too, because why not check??


----------



## kappyfamily

Does anyone know how busy Trader Sams is at either noon or 5pm?


----------



## OneThree

kappyfamily said:


> Does anyone know how busy Trader Sams is at either noon or 5pm?



For when? Tangaroa Terrace is currently closed until "early 2019" so Trader Sams could be busier than typical. We have not found Trader Sams to be busy when we have gone before.


----------



## kappyfamily

OneThree said:


> For when? Tangaroa Terrace is currently closed until "early 2019" so Trader Sams could be busier than typical. We have not found Trader Sams to be busy when we have gone before.


Ooops, I guess that would’ve helped to put the date! Next week, October 25th to be exact!


----------



## OneThree

kappyfamily said:


> Ooops, I guess that would’ve helped to put the date! Next week, October 25th to be exact!



If you are going for lunch or dinner I would expect it to be busy as others are going to be doing the same and Tangaroa Terrace is not an option. Maybe another DIS'r will chime in who has been there more recently.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Ok, I'm hoping you folks that have stayed at the DLH can help me out a bit here. I'm at the point where I want to put in my room requests. I'm going back and forth between which tower to request. I only have a standard room booked, so I was thinking of possibly asking for the Fantasy tower since I've heard some of those standard rooms can see fireworks. I also like the idea of being in the "action" with the main lobby. However, I've heard that the Adventure tower, though it has limited standard rooms, may offer a better overall view (some trees possibly instead of a parking lot). Frontier tower is lowest on my list since those parking lot views seem kind of crummy with no chance of fireworks --maybe I'm wrong on that aspect though.  Mind you all of my opinions are based off of posts on this topic, viewing room photos, and YouTube videos. I have never stayed at DLH so I don't have much context.

Any pointers on the best types of requests?  Since I can't really decide, I was thinking of asking for either Adventure or Fantasy and leaving it up to them. I'm also requesting a King bed.

Also, I know the disclaimer about requests being just that (a request) -- they aren't guaranteed.


----------



## tink89

StarlitNight05 said:


> Ok, I'm hoping you folks that have stayed at the DLH can help me out a bit here. I'm at the point where I want to put in my room requests. I'm going back and forth between which tower to request. I only have a standard room booked, so I was thinking of possibly asking for the Fantasy tower since I've heard some of those standard rooms can see fireworks. I also like the idea of being in the "action" with the main lobby. However, I've heard that the Adventure tower, though it has limited standard rooms, may offer a better overall view (some trees possibly instead of a parking lot). Frontier tower is lowest on my list since those parking lot views seem kind of crummy with no chance of fireworks --maybe I'm wrong on that aspect though.  Mind you all of my opinions are based off of posts on this topic, viewing room photos, and YouTube videos. I have never stayed at DLH so I don't have much context.
> 
> Any pointers on the best types of requests?  Since I can't really decide, I was thinking of asking for either Adventure or Fantasy and leaving it up to them. I'm also requesting a King bed.
> 
> Also, I know the disclaimer about requests being just that (a request) -- they aren't guaranteed.



If you want a view then pay for the upgrade otherwise like you said request are just that. We requested the Adventure, then Fantasy tower and got the frontier tower overlooking the parking lot. Honestly I did not mind. Yes I would rather be looking at the pool or DtD but I did not pay for it and DD was just excited to just be at the the DLH.


----------



## StarlitNight05

tink89 said:


> If you want a view then pay for the upgrade otherwise like you said request are just that. We requested the Adventure, then Fantasy tower and got the frontier tower overlooking the parking lot. Honestly I did not mind. Yes I would rather be looking at the pool or DtD but I did not pay for it and DD was just excited to just be at the the DLH.


True -- this was a super last minute trip (well for me) so I was just going for the lowest cost. But all in all I am just happy to be at DLH. I am thinking I'll just go with the King request and leave it at that. That's what is most important to me anyway.


----------



## OneThree

StarlitNight05 said:


> True -- this was a super last minute trip (well for me) so I was just going for the lowest cost. But all in all I am just happy to be at DLH. I am thinking I'll just go with the King request and leave it at that. That's what is most important to me anyway.



Like you said, requests are just requests but it never hurts to ask. Our first stay at the DLH we requested Adventure and got 5th floor for a standard room. That put us just above the tree tops with a view of DTD, fireworks and you could just see the top of Matterhorn. We have stayed in the Fantasy Tower also however that trip was a bigger family trip so we were in a 2 BR suite overlooking the main entrance to the DLH.


----------



## StarlitNight05

OneThree said:


> Like you said, requests are just requests but it never hurts to ask. Our first stay at the DLH we requested Adventure and got 5th floor for a standard room. That put us just above the tree tops with a view of DTD, fireworks and you could just see the top of Matterhorn. We have stayed in the Fantasy Tower also however that trip was a bigger family trip so we were in a 2 BR suite overlooking the main entrance to the DLH.


That sounds like an amazing room in the Adventure Tower!


----------



## cinnaminny

I just booked my first DLH reservation! I've been to Disneyland many times but I've never actually stayed at a Disneyland hotel. After spending a week and a half at the Contemporary this last summer at WDW I couldn't stop thinking about upgrading from a good neighbor hotel for our DLR trip and we finally decided to take the plunge. I picked this hotel because it seemed to me, like it would have the classic Disney magic!! I am excited and thought I better subscribe to this thread so I don't miss any news!!  lol


----------



## wallawallakids

Has anyone stayed in the 2 bedroom suite or the 2 bedroom jr suite?  I am trying to figure out the difference between the two.  I understand the jr suite is smaller but I cannot find any more information about it.  It isn't much more to do the full 2 bedroom suite but I am not sure if we need it?  Both were less then two rooms at the time of our trip.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Aladora

wallawallakids said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2 bedroom suite or the 2 bedroom jr suite?  I am trying to figure out the difference between the two.  I understand the jr suite is smaller but I cannot find any more information about it.  It isn't much more to do the full 2 bedroom suite but I am not sure if we need it?  Both were less then two rooms at the time of our trip.  Thank you for your help.



We stayed in a 2 bedroom suite in 2011 and this video shows what our suite was like. It's not my video but I think it might be the exact same suite as we were in!


----------



## Nonsuch

wallawallakids said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2 bedroom suite or the 2 bedroom jr suite?...


A recent thread about the differences.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

wallawallakids said:


> Has anyone stayed in the 2 bedroom suite or the 2 bedroom jr suite?  I am trying to figure out the difference between the two.  I understand the jr suite is smaller but I cannot find any more information about it.  It isn't much more to do the full 2 bedroom suite but I am not sure if we need it?  Both were less then two rooms at the time of our trip.  Thank you for your help.



We haven’t stayed in the regular two bedroom suite but have stayed in the two bedroom junior suite in June 2018.  Our two bedroom jr was in the Fantasy tower, tenth floor, view of the parking lot. We loved the view, though, because it was an amazing view of the fireworks and we could see a fair bit of Disneyland and the construction in Galaxy’s Edge.

Bedroom #1 has two queen beds and full bathroom, no sofa in the bedrooom but it had a chair and a bench and had a full bathroom. It also had a mini fridge.   Bedroom #2 was small, it had a King bed with enough space (barely) for a chair.  It had no attached bathroom but shared a full bath with the living room. Bedroom #2 did not have a mini fridge. The living room was smaller than the 3bedroom suite we stayed in, but plenty big enough for the seven people we had staying in the suite. The living room had a little console with a mini fridge, a couch, two chairs, the tv. The couch was a sofa bed and then under the tv was a twin sized pull down bed (murphy bed). Total it can comfortably sleep 9 people.

Edit to add, our room number was 2805.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

We recently stayed in a three bedroom suite at the Disneyland Hotel, with six queen beds and a queen sleeper sofa (sleeps 14). It was on the tenth (10th) floor of the fantasy tower, view of the parking lot, Galaxy’s edge, a good bit of Disneyland and an awesome view of the fireworks. Our stay was the week of Thanksgiving, 2018. 

There were three entrances into the suite - room 2827, 2829, 2831. It was down the hall from the two bedroom junior suite we stayed at in June.

Bedroom #1 and the living room share hallway entrance room 2831, bedroom #2 has hallway entrance room #2829 and bedroom #3 has hallway entrance room 2827. All three rooms have two queen beds, a chair, and tv console.

Bedrooms #2 and #3 also have a mini fridge. Bedroom #1 does not, but there is a little larger (and nicer) mini fridge in the living room wet bar area, so there are three fridges total.

Bedrooms #1 and #2 also each have a vanity counter with mirror outside the bathroom, and a small vanity with single sink inside the bathroom. Bedroom #3 has a little bit larger vanity and sink area inside the bathroom, and no outside the bathroom vanity counter with mirror. So, we put the teenage girls in the bedrooms with the outside the bathroom vanity area! All three bedrooms have closets with hanging space, but bedroom #3 has the biggest closet. There is also a closet in the living room.

The living room also has a powder room, so there were three and a half bathrooms total, which came in very, very handy.

The living room was amazing, and where we spent most of our time. The living room has a wet bar area with nice fridge, bar sink and counter bar area with a single bar stool (we found it odd there was only one barstool). There is a couch, two chairs, tv console and a dining table with three chairs (also found it odd the dining table only had three chairs...). Each of the three bedrooms had desks with chairs, so we went ahead and moved the desk chairs to the dining table and the table was big enough to easily and comfortably seat six when we wanted it to.  That way, also, 12 people had chairs or a place to sit in the living room (and kids can sit on the floor). If you wanted to, you could move the easy chairs from the bedrooms too and have seating for all 14 in the living room with space to spare.

We used the wet bar area to set up our food area. We bring a lot of food and eat less in the park, because of many food allergies, so it was perfect. Because of all the food allergies, we also requested, and were able to get, a microwave. Then we prepared/set food out on the bar, and then snacks in bins on the living room end tables.

The living room sofa bed was memory foam and rather comfortable for a sofa bed. It was also easy to pull out each evening and put away each day.

We were told, after asking at guest services, that if we needed it, we could have a rollaway for the suite as well. We ended up opting not to, but it was nice to know it was available.

We loved being able to turn on the fireworks music and watch the fireworks at night.

We also added Club Level service, which in my opinion was a bargain. It was just around $15 per person, per day, and we definitely ate that much food in the E Ticket Lounge. We loved being able to use the lounge, breakfast was amazing, and we enjoyed hanging out there in the evening as well. Dustin and June were our favorites and they always worked hard to help us with everything. The concierge was amazing, he helped us iron out dining details and fixed any plans we needed help with. Even wwith all the food allergies, Dustin and June and the rest of the cast members made sure we had a delicious mickey waffle breakfast every day and snacks and treats. The kids loved getting snacks for the park for the day. One of the biggest hits were the mini pears! It was totally worth the cost to us.

I will share photos as soon as I am on my laptop and not ipad. Thanks for reading


----------



## wallawallakids

Aladora said:


> We stayed in a 2 bedroom suite in 2011 and this video shows what our suite was like. It's not my video but I think it might be the exact same suite as we were in!





Polkadot Princess said:


> We haven’t stayed in the regular two bedroom suite but have stayed in the two bedroom junior suite in June 2018.  Our two bedroom jr was in the Fantasy tower, tenth floor, view of the parking lot. We loved the view, though, because it was an amazing view of the fireworks and we could see a fair bit of Disneyland and the construction in Galaxy’s Edge.
> 
> Bedroom #1 has two queen beds and full bathroom, no sofa in the bedrooom but it had a chair and a bench and had a full bathroom. It also had a mini fridge.   Bedroom #2 was small, it had a King bed with enough space (barely) for a chair.  It had no attached bathroom but shared a full bath with the living room. Bedroom #2 did not have a mini fridge. The living room was smaller than the 3bedroom suite we stayed in, but plenty big enough for the seven people we had staying in the suite. The living room had a little console with a mini fridge, a couch, two chairs, the tv. The couch was a sofa bed and then under the tv was a twin sized pull down bed (murphy bed). Total it can comfortably sleep 9 people.



Thank you so much!  This was very helpful.  I think I will just go for the full two bedroom as the cost isn't that much more in the grand scheme of things and does seem to have quite a bit more room.  Thank you again!


----------



## tink89

Polkadot Princess said:


> We recently stayed in a three bedroom suite at the Disneyland Hotel, with six queen beds and a queen sleeper sofa (sleeps 14). It was on the tenth (10th) floor of the fantasy tower, view of the parking lot, Galaxy’s edge, a good bit of Disneyland and an awesome view of the fireworks. Our stay was the week of
> 
> There were three entrances into the suite - room 2827, 2829, 2831. It was down the hall from the two bedroom junior suite we stayed at in June.
> 
> Bedroom #1 and the living room share hallway entrance room 2831, bedroom #2 has hallway entrance room #2829 and bedroom #3 has hallway entrance room 2827. All three rooms have two queen beds, a chair, and tv console.
> 
> Bedrooms #2 and #3 also have a mini fridge. Bedroom #1 does not, but there is a little larger (and nicer) mini fridge in the living room wet bar area, so there are three fridges total.
> 
> Bedrooms #1 and #2 also each have a vanity counter with mirror outside the bathroom, and a small vanity with single sink inside the bathroom. Bedroom #3 has a little bit larger vanity and sink area inside the bathroom, and no outside the bathroom vanity counter with mirror. So, we put the teenage girls in the bedrooms with the outside the bathroom vanity area! All three bedrooms have closets with hanging space, but bedroom #3 has the biggest closet. There is also a closet in the living room.
> 
> The living room also has a powder room, so there were three and a half bathrooms total, which came in very, very handy.
> 
> The living room was amazing, and where we spent most of our time. The living room has a wet bar area with nice fridge, bar sink and counter bar area with a single bar stool (we found it odd there was only one barstool). There is a couch, two chairs, tv console and a dining table with three chairs (also found it odd the dining table only had three chairs...). Each of the three bedrooms had desks with chairs, so we went ahead and moved the desk chairs to the dining table and the table was big enough to easily and comfortably seat six when we wanted it to.  That way, also, 12 people had chairs or a place to sit in the living room (and kids can sit on the floor). If you wanted to, you could move the easy chairs from the bedrooms too and have seating for all 14 in the living room with space to spare.
> 
> We used the wet bar area to set up our food area. We bring a lot of food and eat less in the park, because of many food allergies, so it was perfect. Because of all the food allergies, we also requested, and were able to get, a microwave. Then we prepared/set food out on the bar, and then snacks in bins on the living room end tables.
> 
> The living room sofa bed was memory foam and rather comfortable for a sofa bed. It was also easy to pull out each evening and put away each day.
> 
> We were told, after asking at guest services, that if we needed it, we could have a rollaway for the suite as well. We ended up opting not to, but it was nice to know it was available.
> 
> We loved being able to turn on thr fireworks music and watch the fireworks at night.
> 
> We also added Club Level service, which in my opinion was a bargain. It was just around $15 per person, per day, and we definitely ate that much food in the E Ticket Lounge. We loved being able to use the lounge, breakfast was amazing, and we enjoyed hanging out there in the evening as well. Dustin and June were our favorites and they always worked hard to help us with everything. The concierge was amazing, he helped us iron out dining details and fixed any plas we needed help with. Even wwith all the food allergies, Dustin and June and the rest of the cast members made sure we had a delicious mickey waffle breakfast every day and snacks and treats. The kids loved getting snacks for the park for the day. One of the biggest hits were the mini pears! It was totally worth the cost to us.
> 
> I will share photos as soon as I am on my laptop and not ipad. Thanks for reading


Yes please share photos!! We are staying in the 3 bedroom suite in a few weeks and would love to see what we are getting. there aren't many reviews or pics of it anywhere. Are any of the rooms connecting? It sounds like you say they each have their own entrance. I had read somewhere that there were two connecting rooms. But please do share photos as soon as you can.


----------



## Choirmom

What type of coffemakers do the hotel rooms have? We are staying in a standard room.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

Choirmom said:


> What type of coffemakers do the hotel rooms have? We are staying in a standard room.


They have single serving “coffee pod” coffee makers. Decaf and regular coffee are provided, along with disposable coffee cups with lids. You put the pod and water in the coffee maker and it makes one cup of coffee at a time. If you have E Ticket lounge, they have a nescafe coffee station where you can make yourself a latte, cappucino, hot cocoa, etc.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

tink89 said:


> Yes please share photos!! We are staying in the 3 bedroom suite in a few weeks and would love to see what we are getting. there aren't many reviews or pics of it anywhere. Are any of the rooms connecting? It sounds like you say they each have their own entrance. I had read somewhere that there were two connecting rooms. But please do share photos as soon as you can.



Going to try and send pictures today. So basically, the suite is set up so it can be a one bedroom suite, two bedroom suite or three bedroom suite. Bedroom #1 and living room share an entrance.  Then there is a double connecting (lock off) door from the living room to bedroom #2 and bedroom #2 has its own hallway entrance. Then there is another double connecting (lockoff) door between bedroom #2 and bedroom #3. Bedroom #3 also has its own hallway entrance. The only way to get from bedroom #3 to the living room is to go through bedroom #2 or go into the hall and come back in. For this reason, if part of your group likes or needs privacy and doesn’t want people walking through their room, and they don’t want to walk through someone else’s room, put them in bedroom #1.

Also, our keys worked all three entrances. We didn’t have to specify this person in this specific room. It was nice because we could use our key for our own bedrooms if we were in bedroom 2 or 3 and our key worked the living room entrance.

One of the best parts was the mini fridge in the living room, because it had a freezer compartment, and the wet bar sink. We liked having a dedicated sink to wash up dishes and things like that. Also the suite has three coffee makers, so if you are coffee drinkers, it is really nice to be able to make three cups of coffee at a time. Also the additional closet in the living room was really nice to be able to store empty suitcases.


----------



## tink89

Polkadot Princess said:


> Going to try and send pictures today. So basically, the suite is set up so it can be a one bedroom suite, two bedroom suite or three bedroom suite. Bedroom #1 and living room share an entrance.  Then there is a double connecting (lock off) door from the living room to bedroom #2 and bedroom #2 has its own hallway entrance. Then there is another double connecting (lockoff) door between bedroom #2 and bedroom #3. Bedroom #3 also has its own hallway entrance. The only way to get from bedroom #3 to the living room is to go through bedroom #2 or go into the hall and come back in. For this reason, if part of your group likes or needs privacy and doesn’t want people walking through their room, and they don’t want to walk through someone else’s room, put them in bedroom #1.
> 
> Also, our keys worked all three entrances. We didn’t have to specify this person in this specific room. It was nice because we could use our key for our own bedrooms if we were in bedroom 2 or 3 and our key worked the living room entrance.
> 
> One of the best parts was the mini fridge in the living room, because it had a freezer compartment, and the wet bar sink. We liked having a dedicated sink to wash up dishes and things like that. Also the suite has three coffee makers, so if you are coffee drinkers, it is really nice to be able to make three cups of coffee at a time. Also the additional closet in the living room was really nice to be able to store empty suitcases.


Thank you I understand the set up so much more now. I am a coffee maker but last year our room had a cusinart. Are they different in the suite? You mentioned they were pods. Keurig? 
Did you have a microwave? I know there are some on the bottom of each floor, but wondering if the suites had any? Please send pics when you can.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

Photos of 3 bedroom suite, 6 queen beds and queen sized sofa bed, Disneyland Hotel. Fantasy tower, 10th floor, room entrance numbers 2827, 2829, 2831.

Living room





















Bedroom #1 (the three bedrooms were very similar - all three had a desk and desk chair, an easy chair, two queen beds and one end table between the beds. The difference between the three was the closet/bathroom layout)









Closet/bath entrance for Bedroom #1





Vanity area for Bedroom #1





Bathroom for bedroom #1 (all three bedroom bathrooms had a single sink with vanity, separate toilet room, and a tub/shower combination)






View






Will try to add more photos later. I hope this helps. Please let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Polkadot Princess

tink89 said:


> Thank you I understand the set up so much more now. I am a coffee maker but last year our room had a cusinart. Are they different in the suite? You mentioned they were pods. Keurig?
> Did you have a microwave? I know there are some on the bottom of each floor, but wondering if the suites had any? Please send pics when you can.



We requested and received a microwave. It's not included with the room. We have multiple people with multiple food allergies and medical issues and so they were able to get us one. I think you have to show an actual need for it. 

The coffee pot is the same as the regular room. The "pod" isn't like a Keurig, it's almost a flat disc. I think it is a cusinart. We only had one coffee drinker and I don't drink coffee, so I didn't pay a ton of attention, but you can see it in the photo of the wet bar area. If you get the E Ticket Lounge (which was totally worth the cost to us) they do have a microwave they will warm food up for you in. For this tower, you can also use the microwave in the Coffee Shop, and there are microwaves in the lobby areas of Adventure and Frontier towers. 

E Ticket Lounge also has the Nespresso machine so you can make Lattes and Cappuccinos, and it has a milk steamer (which made amazing hot cocoa, just saying, hahah! They have cocoa packets there too). We averaged the cost of the E Ticket Lounge at $15 per person per day for our 14 person group. It was worth it, because that included a mickey waffle breakfast, snacks, drinks, all the coffee you could want. There was beer and wine service in the evening that was included, also a dessert buffet. In the afternoon, after 5pm, they put out an appetizer bar which included things like mini corn dogs, pot stickers, spring rolls, pizza bites, taquitos, and you can eat all you want. You could easily fill up for breakfast and dinner in the place, and that combined with Disney themed desserts made the cost very worth it to us. Might be something to look into. If you get it, say hi to Dustin and June - they are awesome!

(sorry for the photo of my wheelchair in the one photo. I totally didn't notice until just now)

The two big bottles of Dasani are included on your first night. They don't give you two new ones each day.


----------



## tink89

Polkadot Princess said:


> We requested and received a microwave. It's not included with the room. We have multiple people with multiple food allergies and medical issues and so they were able to get us one. I think you have to show an actual need for it.
> 
> The coffee pot is the same as the regular room. The "pod" isn't like a Keurig, it's almost a flat disc. I think it is a cusinart. We only had one coffee drinker and I don't drink coffee, so I didn't pay a ton of attention, but you can see it in the photo of the wet bar area. If you get the E Ticket Lounge (which was totally worth the cost to us) they do have a microwave they will warm food up for you in. For this tower, you can also use the microwave in the Coffee Shop, and there are microwaves in the lobby areas of Adventure and Frontier towers.
> 
> E Ticket Lounge also has the Nespresso machine so you can make Lattes and Cappuccinos, and it has a milk steamer (which made amazing hot cocoa, just saying, hahah! They have cocoa packets there too). We averaged the cost of the E Ticket Lounge at $15 per person per day for our 14 person group. It was worth it, because that included a mickey waffle breakfast, snacks, drinks, all the coffee you could want. There was beer and wine service in the evening that was included, also a dessert buffet. In the afternoon, after 5pm, they put out an appetizer bar which included things like mini corn dogs, pot stickers, spring rolls, pizza bites, taquitos, and you can eat all you want. You could easily fill up for breakfast and dinner in the place, and that combined with Disney themed desserts made the cost very worth it to us. Might be something to look into. If you get it, say hi to Dustin and June - they are awesome!
> 
> (sorry for the photo of my wheelchair in the one photo. I totally didn't notice until just now)
> 
> The two big bottles of Dasani are included on your first night. They don't give you two new ones each day.


Thank you for all the info. I had searched before but there is not much on a 3 bedroom suite fro 14 ppl. Since you said pods i was hoping for Keurig. I guess it is the same ones. The adults are all coffee drinkers. I can not eat a thing and be fine but i need coffee.

Im guessing we will not get a microwave no allergies or anything of that sort with us. I will ask at check in, but its no big deal.
For the Eticket lounge i'm still debating. I guess I will have to see what the cost is when we arrive. I booked a reservation for 2 breakfast and 3 Dinners. So i am not sure how much we would use the E ticket lounge. I did read they open at 6:30 and we will be doing EMH and would probably miss the breakfast and we have dinners planned.


----------



## Polkadot Princess

tink89 said:


> Thank you for all the info. I had searched before but there is not much on a 3 bedroom suite fro 14 ppl. Since you said pods i was hoping for Keurig. I guess it is the same ones. The adults are all coffee drinkers. I can not eat a thing and be fine but i need coffee.
> 
> Im guessing we will not get a microwave no allergies or anything of that sort with us. I will ask at check in, but its no big deal.
> For the Eticket lounge i'm still debating. I guess I will have to see what the cost is when we arrive. I booked a reservation for 2 breakfast and 3 Dinners. So i am not sure how much we would use the E ticket lounge. I did read they open at 6:30 and we will be doing EMH and would probably miss the breakfast and we have dinners planned.



You’re welcome, I was surprised as well when we were planning the trip, how little information was available on the 14 person suite.  

A good thing to know is when we asked at guest services, they said they do have rollaways available for the two and three bedroom suites and that if we wanted one, they would bring one up. So if you have any members of your party that don’t want to share a bed, it’s a good option. We put two of the kids on the pullout, and then all adults in the queen beds. 

Per the microwave, if you don’t have food allergies, I wouldn’t count on one being available, but you can always request one and see. Another option might be an uber to walmart to pick up a cheap one if it’s important to you. 

With that many dinners planned and a breakfast, yes I would think about not doing e ticket. We only had one breakfast in the park (Minnie character breakfast) but we are also slow to get up people. We don’t do rope drop and spend more time than most in the hotel, so the lounge worked great for us. As people woke up, small groups went to breakfast. 

I hope you have a blast!!


----------



## tink89

Polkadot Princess said:


> You’re welcome, I was surprised as well when we were planning the trip, how little information was available on the 14 person suite.
> 
> A good thing to know is when we asked at guest services, they said they do have rollaways available for the two and three bedroom suites and that if we wanted one, they would bring one up. So if you have any members of your party that don’t want to share a bed, it’s a good option. We put two of the kids on the pullout, and then all adults in the queen beds.
> 
> Per the microwave, if you don’t have food allergies, I wouldn’t count on one being available, but you can always request one and see. Another option might be an uber to walmart to pick up a cheap one if it’s important to you.
> 
> With that many dinners planned and a breakfast, yes I would think about not doing e ticket. We only had one breakfast in the park (Minnie character breakfast) but we are also slow to get up people. We don’t do rope drop and spend more time than most in the hotel, so the lounge worked great for us. As people woke up, small groups went to breakfast.
> 
> I hope you have a blast!!


 The people sharing a bed are 2 teen girls and 2 teen boys in another room they should be fine but good to know anyways.  The microwave is not a big deal.And yes we are for sure rope drop people and will usually head back to the hotel to relax. nap, use pool, shop around 1pm for a a few hours. 

I'm sure we will have a blast. Thanks.


----------



## LizzyS

We weren't going to stay at DLH for our 10th wedding anniversary, though we casually said we *might* years ago after staying at PPH for our 5th, BUT the hotel project was canceled and then I saw rooms for $356 per night during our stay, so I canceled our reservations at Red Lion and booked DLH for our trip and I'm really excited about it!  It seemed like the universe was trying to tell me that this is our opportunity to make this happen.

Anyway, I have a standard room booked.  If I wanted to request a particular tower, is one better than the others?  I've been in Fantasyland only when we had reservations at Steakhouse 55 for dinner.

Also, what should I do if I make a request?  Call 5 or less days out?  I requested a certain section of our resort at WDW earlier this year, but I called and had that added on to our reservation way in advance.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tink89

LizzyS said:


> We weren't going to stay at DLH for our 10th wedding anniversary, though we casually said we *might* years ago after staying at PPH for our 5th, BUT the hotel project was canceled and then I saw rooms for $356 per night during our stay, so I canceled our reservations at Red Lion and booked DLH for our trip and I'm really excited about it!  It seemed like the universe was trying to tell me that this is our opportunity to make this happen.
> 
> Anyway, I have a standard room booked.  If I wanted to request a particular tower, is one better than the others?  I've been in Fantasyland only when we had reservations at Steakhouse 55 for dinner.
> 
> Also, what should I do if I make a request?  Call 5 or less days out?  I requested a certain section of our resort at WDW earlier this year, but I called and had that added on to our reservation way in advance.
> 
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


I would say call and have it noted on the reservation and then call again a few days before the trip. Many people have gotten what they requested. I requested last year the Fantasy or Adventure and got the frontier. It was during Christmas and we got there late so i am sure they were full and were not able to accommodate, but it never hurts to ask.

As far as which is better depends on what you want.


----------



## LizzyS

tink89 said:


> I would say call and have it noted on the reservation and then call again a few days before the trip. Many people have gotten what they requested. I requested last year the Fantasy or Adventure and got the frontier. It was during Christmas and we got there late so i am sure they were full and were not able to accommodate, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> As far as which is better depends on what you want.



I guess we're not picky, so maybe it really doesn't matter, in our case.


----------



## kailuagirl

tink89 said:


> I would say call and have it noted on the reservation and then call again a few days before the trip. Many people have gotten what they requested. I requested last year the Fantasy or Adventure and got the frontier. It was during Christmas and we got there late so i am sure they were full and were not able to accommodate, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> As far as which is better depends on what you want.



Hi, curious.... are the rooms in the different towers different?  We've gotten Frontier every single time.  Would really like something else this time


----------



## kailuagirl

Does the DLH offer the little trivia games like GCH?  Or any other special hotel events?  We love staying at the GCH and participating in all the fun things they offer on our "rest" day.  But we've never been given a schedule or anything similar at DLH   Just wondering if anything is offered?  Thanks!


----------



## wowsmom

kailuagirl said:


> Hi, curious.... are the rooms in the different towers different?  We've gotten Frontier every single time.  Would really like something else this time



In my experience, yes.  We've stayed in all 3 towers, although in Adventure we were in a pool view room.  But we've been in standard rooms in Fantasy and Frontier and the rooms in Fantasy were nicer, seemed newer and had a bathroom with all included (toilet, shower and sink all together) or all together, but the toilet in its own little room, but still inside the bathroom.  In Frontier, the toilet and shower were in a room to the right and the sink was to the left, fully visible from the beds, which was awkward for us.


----------



## Nonsuch

kailuagirl said:


> Does the DLH offer the little trivia games like GCH?  Or any other special hotel events?  We love staying at the GCH and participating in all the fun things they offer on our "rest" day.  But we've never been given a schedule or anything similar at DLH   Just wondering if anything is offered?  Thanks!


There was a DLH tour, but might not be currently offered.
Get the "Family Activities" brochure from the Guest Services desk, which will list all the events at the DLR hotels (covers all 3 hotels and is published weekly).


----------



## LizzyS

Are the toiletries at the DLH like the ones offered at WDW now?

Just curious.


----------



## lildreamer101

What does the food spread look like in the E-ticket lounge? Any pics?


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Staying for the 1st time over the Christmas Holidays.  Are there any specific room pictures/layout maps on which rooms are Standard, View, Premium like in the GHC Superthread?


----------



## wddub2015

Is bell services open early enough to drop off bags and still get to the parks before a 7:00 extra magic hour opening time?


----------



## mom2rtk

wddub2015 said:


> Is bell services open early enough to drop off bags and still get to the parks before a 7:00 extra magic hour opening time?


Yes. We did just that on our departure day last December.


----------



## kimmar067

.....I'm a newbie when it comes to DL (we've visited WDW numerous times).  We have reservations for PPH but are considering changing them to the DLH.  We only have a 2-night stay [we are actually visiting Ca. to attend a wedding in Carlsbad] but the difference would be around $300.  Here's the rub: we've already spent a small fortune [car rental, airfare, hotel in Carlsbad, wedding gift, etc.] and this mini trip is basically free due to the Visa points we've accumulated.  However, to play Devil's Advocate, chances are, we'll never visit DL again.  Convince me to switch hotels....


----------



## blue888

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm a newbie when it comes to DL (we've visited WDW numerous times).  We have reservations for PPH but are considering changing them to the DLH.  We only have a 2-night stay [we are actually visiting Ca. to attend a wedding in Carlsbad] but the difference would be around $300.  Here's the rub: we've already spent a small fortune [car rental, airfare, hotel in Carlsbad, wedding gift, etc.] and this mini trip is basically free due to the Visa points we've accumulated.  However, to play Devil's Advocate, chances are, we'll never visit DL again.  Convince me to switch hotels....


Are you planning on using the pools? IMO: the pools are better at DLH.  The rooms are much bigger than the PPH rooms.   



lildreamer101 said:


> What does the food spread look like in the E-ticket lounge? Any pics?



I may have a pic or two if you are still looking.


----------



## Daisybelle

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm a newbie when it comes to DL (we've visited WDW numerous times).  We have reservations for PPH but are considering changing them to the DLH.  We only have a 2-night stay [we are actually visiting Ca. to attend a wedding in Carlsbad] but the difference would be around $300.  Here's the rub: we've already spent a small fortune [car rental, airfare, hotel in Carlsbad, wedding gift, etc.] and this mini trip is basically free due to the Visa points we've accumulated.  However, to play Devil's Advocate, chances are, we'll never visit DL again.  Convince me to switch hotels....



As of last week I’ve now stayed at both, and I have to say DLH blew us away. The property is beautiful and the rooms felt so cozy.  I love PPH, but DLH just feels a little more decadent. We loved the shops and the close food options. The walk to the park was easy and security was always ridiculously fast.  
If it’s once in a lifetime shot and you can afford it, I think you’ll really enjoy it.  It’s going to be hard to stay elsewhere for us now but I doubt I’ll be able to afford to stay there again anytime soon!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm a newbie when it comes to DL (we've visited WDW numerous times).  We have reservations for PPH but are considering changing them to the DLH.  We only have a 2-night stay [we are actually visiting Ca. to attend a wedding in Carlsbad] but the difference would be around $300.  Here's the rub: we've already spent a small fortune [car rental, airfare, hotel in Carlsbad, wedding gift, etc.] and this mini trip is basically free due to the Visa points we've accumulated.  However, to play Devil's Advocate, chances are, we'll never visit DL again.  Convince me to switch hotels....


A two night stay is not very long. I'm assuming you are only in the parks for a couple of days which is not much time to enjoy the parks. I would imagine you will not be spending any time at the hotel since you will be busy trying to get as many attractions done as you can. DLH is my absolute favorite but for this situation I would vote to stay at PP. The extra money isn't worth it if you wont even have the time to really enjoy it.


----------



## LizzyS

Daisybelle said:


> As of last week I’ve now stayed at both, and I have to say DLH blew us away. The property is beautiful and the rooms felt so cozy.  I love PPH, but DLH just feels a little more decadent. We loved the shops and the close food options. The walk to the park was easy and security was always ridiculously fast.
> If it’s once in a lifetime shot and you can afford it, I think you’ll really enjoy it.  It’s going to be hard to stay elsewhere for us now but I doubt I’ll be able to afford to stay there again anytime soon!



We had the same experience recently (stayed at PPH 5 years ago and stayed at DLH at the end of February this year) and I have the exact same feelings!


----------



## kimmar067

blue888 said:


> I may have a pic or two if you are still looking.


...and what exactly IS the E-ticket lounge? [...oh, and I'd love to see some pix!  ]


----------



## lildreamer101

kimmar067 said:


> ...and what exactly IS the E-ticket lounge? [...oh, and I'd love to see some pix!  ]



Me too! Anyone have any pics?


----------



## dieumeye

Fresh Baked did a video tour of the E ticket lounge recently. It should be not too far back on the list of uploads.


----------



## kimmar067

....do you actually need an E-ticket to get in?


----------



## blue888

I'll look for some pics later today.

I can tell you what they offered. We found it was a huge selection and everyone in our party of 10 was able to find lots to eat. 

Breakfast: mickey waffles, fruit tray, veggie tray, yogourt with toppings, fresh berries, cookies, pastries, granola, juice, water, milk (they even brought up soy milk for my 6 year old), muffins, coffee (fancy nespresso machine), tea, gluten free muffins and bagels (you need to ask for these).  We found that if they didn't have something and you asked, that they would bring it up.  

Snacks (mid day): goldfish, snacks, cookies, packaged pb sandwiches, fruit tray, meat tray, veggie tray, dessert tray, yummy homemade chips, salsa. I'm sure there was more. A few days for lunch my husband and I got a nice sandwich from downtown Disney and then took the kids up to the lounge to eat. My kids love snacky food for lunch anyways, so it was perfect. 

Evening: Trays of desserts, fruit, wine, beer,  assorted appies, snacks.

All day there was a fridge with drinks available.

I'm sure I'm missing some items.  

A lot of the items were available all day. The breakfast was the biggest assortment. We used it every morning for breakfast.  We also usually went back for snacks to take to the pool. They allow you to take food out and even give you paper plates. Every evening we took desserts back to our room and fruit.  We also grabbed water and juice boxes and snacks for the park. We used it a ton. We had 4 kids with us and so I think we made very good use of it. The coffee was amazing and so nice to have unlimited coffee and pop.  
They had a special kids table with little chairs and a tv, so they could watch tv and eat.  I would say with small kids it was a fabulous deal and would totally go again.


----------



## t3hWheez

Anyone have some pool construction photos?


----------



## kimmar067

blue888 said:


> Breakfast: mickey waffles, fruit tray, veggie tray, yogourt with toppings, fresh berries, cookies, pastries, granola, juice, water, milk (they even brought up soy milk for my 6 year old), muffins, coffee (fancy nespresso machine), tea, gluten free muffins and bagels (you need to ask for these).  We found that if they didn't have something and you asked, that they would bring it up.
> 
> Snacks (mid day): goldfish, snacks, cookies, packaged pb sandwiches, fruit tray, meat tray, veggie tray, dessert tray, yummy homemade chips, salsa. I'm sure there was more. A few days for lunch my husband and I got a nice sandwich from downtown Disney and then took the kids up to the lounge to eat. My kids love snacky food for lunch anyways, so it was perfect.
> 
> Evening: Trays of desserts, fruit, wine, beer,  assorted appies, snacks.
> 
> All day there was a fridge with drinks available....


...thanks for the info...


----------



## OneThree

t3hWheez said:


> Anyone have some pool construction photos?



Fresh Baked had some video of the pool not too long ago on their YouTube channel. I think it was the one where they check out Tangeroa Terrace

Here it is. Just a quick view though


----------



## kimmar067

OneThree said:


> Fresh Baked had some video of the pool not too long ago on their YouTube channel. I think it was the one where they check out Tangeroa Terrace
> 
> Here it is. Just a quick view though


....lovin' the vid!


----------



## TyRy

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm a newbie when it comes to DL (we've visited WDW numerous times).  We have reservations for PPH but are considering changing them to the DLH.  We only have a 2-night stay [we are actually visiting Ca. to attend a wedding in Carlsbad] but the difference would be around $300.  Here's the rub: we've already spent a small fortune [car rental, airfare, hotel in Carlsbad, wedding gift, etc.] and this mini trip is basically free due to the Visa points we've accumulated.  However, to play Devil's Advocate, chances are, we'll never visit DL again.  Convince me to switch hotels....



Hi Kimmar!  We got back a few weeks ago from our first DL trip.  If you can swing it, I'd stay at the DL hotel.  It was AMAZING!  Loved everything about it and that was even with the pool slide and one pool closed.  So easy to get to security at DTD and off to the parks.  If you want me to answer any questions, just PM me.  
Ty


----------



## avalon451

TyRy said:


> Hi Kimmar!  We got back a few weeks ago from our first DL trip.  If you can swing it, I'd stay at the DL hotel.  It was AMAZING!  Loved everything about it and that was even with the pool slide and one pool closed.  So easy to get to security at DTD and off to the parks.  If you want me to answer any questions, just PM me.
> Ty


Except for our first disastrous trip 11 years ago (when we stayed at GCH, and it was so gorgeous that DH and I  almost didn't mind taking turns staying at the hotel with the sick DD12), we've always stayed offsite because I just couldn't justify spending that much. But this time we're splurging, because the whole family is going, even DD23 (aka "Amazing Barf Girl") and her DH of 2 years, who's a massive Star Wars fan. Having made the decision and winced at the price, I'm SO psyched now. Because my 3 DD's will definitely appreciate the atmosphere, pool time in their cute swimsuits, the available dining and shopping in DTD, and the proximity to security and the parks. This thread is my sanity lifeline right now. So looking forward to September!


----------



## kimmar067

TyRy said:


> Hi Kimmar!  We got back a few weeks ago from our first DL trip.  If you can swing it, I'd stay at the DL hotel.  It was AMAZING!  Loved everything about it and that was even with the pool slide and one pool closed.  So easy to get to security at DTD and off to the parks.  If you want me to answer any questions, just PM me.
> Ty


..........hmmmm, TyRy from the "WL" days? And, for the record, I did switch....boy, am I excited!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

kimmar067 said:


> ..........hmmmm, TyRy from the "WL" days? And, for the record, I did switch....boy, am I excited!



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Quick question for anyone who drives:  How bad is the self parking lot from a distance standpoint?  I'm trying to decide if Valet parking is worth the extra money.  We will probably not use the car much at all over our few days at DLH.  Thanks.


----------



## dieumeye

Dr.Mickey said:


> Quick question for anyone who drives:  How bad is the self parking lot from a distance standpoint?  I'm trying to decide if Valet parking is worth the extra money.  We will probably not use the car much at all over our few days at DLH.  Thanks.


It's about 1000 feet from the self parking lot to the lobby. It's easy to walk.

You can still pull up to the valet area, drop off your luggage, and then pull around to the self park area and walk back to the lobby.


----------



## superden

Dr.Mickey said:


> Quick question for anyone who drives:  How bad is the self parking lot from a distance standpoint?  I'm trying to decide if Valet parking is worth the extra money.  We will probably not use the car much at all over our few days at DLH.  Thanks.



We self parked, it wasn't a hassle at all. If you plan on stashing you car for a few days while at the park, I'd say pass on the valet parking.


----------



## LizzyS

Oh yeah, self parking is super easy and pretty close.  If you're curious as to how it's all laid out, I'd suggest doing street view via Google as you can zip all around the drop off and parking areas at DLH (I did this before our trip because I do this every time I go somewhere new, whenever possible).


----------



## TyRy

kimmar067 said:


> ..........hmmmm, TyRy from the "WL" days? And, for the record, I did switch....boy, am I excited!


 Yep - one in the same!!!  I really really hope you like DL.  MY DH had always been the one who loved DL and I thought it was going to be a one and done for me (have two WDW trips this year, WL and AKV) and I can honestly say all I want to do is get back to Disneyland and the DL Hotel.  Absolutely fell in love with everything about the Disneyland resort.


----------



## Summer2018

TyRy said:


> Yep - one in the same!!!  I really really hope you like DL.  MY DH had always been the one who loved DL and I thought it was going to be a one and done for me (have two WDW trips this year, WL and AKV) and I can honestly say all I want to do is get back to Disneyland and the DL Hotel.  Absolutely fell in love with everything about the Disneyland resort.


This makes me so excited!


----------



## kimmar067

Summer2018 said:


> This makes me so excited!


...that makes two of us!


----------



## TyRy

Dr.Mickey said:


> Quick question for anyone who drives:  How bad is the self parking lot from a distance standpoint?  I'm trying to decide if Valet parking is worth the extra money.  We will probably not use the car much at all over our few days at DLH.  Thanks.



Self parking was fairly close to check in...much better than at Grand Californian.  We paid the extra for valet for our two nights - dumb on our part.  We never used the car during that time so we paid extra for nothing.


----------



## kimmar067

TyRy said:


> Self parking was fairly close to check in...much better than at Grand Californian.  We paid the extra for valet for our two nights - dumb on our part.  *We never used the car during that time so we paid extra for nothing*.


....which is why I didn't want to rent a car from LAX....and don't forget the parking fee...


----------



## swimchick1984

Hello everyone,

Ok few questions to the most kind and helpful people on this thread.

1. Quick google search shows me the pool is set to be done in May is this still correct?
2. Trying to decide between this hotel and Grand Californian. How bad is the walk to the front gates? I have heard that the DTD security is much faster then the other side is this still true?
3. Is the monorail convenient to take when we are done for the night? The hardest part we had last year was my daughters tires feet walking back to our offsite hotel.
4. Any other fun tips?


----------



## dieumeye

1. (I don't know, hopefully someone else does)

2. The walk is not "bad" at all in my opinion, but everyone is different. It's a short 1-2 minute walk from any of the DLH Towers to the DLH Security check. Then literally 1 minute walk from security check to the monorail, or 5-10 minute walk from security check to the park entrance. Usually the DLH Security is not too crowded. It can back up at times, but the same can be said for any of the security checkpoints.

3. THe monorail is very convenient both to and from the parks. However, if you are doing EMH or trying to rope drop, taking the monorail is not the best option into the park for that. It is a great option to return to the DLH at the end of the day if you are in Disneyland. Again, probably no more than a 5 minute walk from the monorail to DLH. The ride itself, including loading time, is around 7 minutes.

4. There are movie screenings in the evening at DLH for guests. All the towers have displays on the main level with models, concept art, and memorabilia from the parks that can be fun to check out if you are just looking to stroll around the grounds one evening... perhaps on the way to Trader Sam's. There's a nice fireplace seating area outside Trader Sam's too. Goofy's Kitchen and Steakhouse 55 are both in the DLH. You can grab snacks or food at the Coffee Shop or at Tangaroa Terrace (which also has mobile ordering).

I like the DLH a lot and would recommend it. Of course, I also like GCH a lot too, so you can't really go wrong either way.


----------



## azdisneylover

swimchick1984 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ok few questions to the most kind and helpful people on this thread.
> 
> 1. Quick google search shows me the pool is set to be done in May is this still correct?
> 2. Trying to decide between this hotel and Grand Californian. How bad is the walk to the front gates? I have heard that the DTD security is much faster then the other side is this still true?
> 3. Is the monorail convenient to take when we are done for the night? The hardest part we had last year was my daughters tires feet walking back to our offsite hotel.
> 4. Any other fun tips?



2. For me, I would take the Grand over the DLH. The walk at night is nice. Plus, I love that hotel.
3. When the monorail is running, it is nice, but the wait is long at night. 
4. Grand Californian is nice when the last ride of the day is Grizzly Rapids. You can ride it over and over until you are soaking wet knowing the entrance to your hotel is steps away from the exit of the ride!  Whitewater Snacks is a nice place to get something to take a break when you have spent the morning in the parks and you are waiting for your room to be cleaned. There is something for everyone there. I love relaxing on the balcony of my room during my stay.


----------



## Tasmen

azdisneylover said:


> 4. Grand Californian is nice when the last ride of the day is Grizzly Rapids. You can ride it over and over until you are soaking wet knowing the entrance to your hotel is steps away from the exit of the ride!



Hah! I didn't even think about that as being a perk of being at the Grand Californian.  You are so right!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Heading back to the Disneyland Hotel this June for the first time since I was around 14! I’m assuming much has changed in 20 years! 

We used to go every two or three years when I was a kid and switched from the Disneyland hotel to the grand Californian when it opened. Then we made the transition to going to Disney World instead - so it’s been a while! I’m super excited to see what it’s like now!

My wallet is less excited for 5 days at Disneyland it was only $500 shy of December 2018 trip to Disney world for 12 days at port orleans FQ!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

dieumeye said:


> 1. (I don't know, hopefully someone else does)
> 
> 2. The walk is not "bad" at all in my opinion, but everyone is different. It's a short 1-2 minute walk from any of the DLH Towers to the DLH Security check. Then literally 1 minute walk from security check to the monorail, or 5-10 minute walk from security check to the park entrance. Usually the DLH Security is not too crowded. It can back up at times, but the same can be said for any of the security checkpoints.
> 
> 3. THe monorail is very convenient both to and from the parks. However, if you are doing EMH or trying to rope drop, taking the monorail is not the best option into the park for that. It is a great option to return to the DLH at the end of the day if you are in Disneyland. Again, probably no more than a 5 minute walk from the monorail to DLH. The ride itself, including loading time, is around 7 minutes.
> 
> 4. There are movie screenings in the evening at DLH for guests. All the towers have displays on the main level with models, concept art, and memorabilia from the parks that can be fun to check out if you are just looking to stroll around the grounds one evening... perhaps on the way to Trader Sam's. There's a nice fireplace seating area outside Trader Sam's too. Goofy's Kitchen and Steakhouse 55 are both in the DLH. You can grab snacks or food at the Coffee Shop or at Tangaroa Terrace (which also has mobile ordering).
> 
> I like the DLH a lot and would recommend it. Of course, I also like GCH a lot too, so you can't really go wrong either way.


Where are the movie screenings? We didn't know about this...


----------



## dieumeye

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Where are the movie screenings? We didn't know about this...


I can’t remember for sure, but I think in the Adventure Tower.


----------



## 2 Pinks

We are heading to the Disneyland Hotel for a week in September. Arriving late on a Saturday and planning to go to the parks Mon-Fri and going home on the following Saturday. It will be myself, my husband, his mother (who hasn't been to Disneyland since the early 1980's and our two teen girls (just turned 15 and almost 14). Is Goofy's Kitchen a fun place for teens? Neither were interested in the Princess Breakfast at Napa Rose. I'm thinking either the Saturday we arrive or Sunday (our non-park day) for dinner?


----------



## OneThree

2 Pinks said:


> We are heading to the Disneyland Hotel for a week in September. Arriving late on a Saturday and planning to go to the parks Mon-Fri and going home on the following Saturday. It will be myself, my husband, his mother (who hasn't been to Disneyland since the early 1980's and our two teen girls (just turned 15 and almost 14). Is Goofy's Kitchen a fun place for teens? Neither were interested in the Princess Breakfast at Napa Rose. I'm thinking either the Saturday we arrive or Sunday (our non-park day) for dinner?



Do your teens like Disney? We have enjoyed Goofy’s in the past. Lots of food options and the characters roam from table to table so no forced interaction, well except for the Goofy photo op when you check in if they are still doing that.


----------



## 2 Pinks

OneThree said:


> Do your teens like Disney? We have enjoyed Goofy’s in the past. Lots of food options and the characters roam from table to table so no forced interaction, well except for the Goofy photo op when you check in if they are still doing that.



They do, but are more at an age where Avengers are more exciting than the original characters. I gave them a few options, including Goofy's Kitchen for dinner on Sunday and they opted to go for a more higher end option. They are also excited about trying new foods which I'm excited about too! Thank you for your response!


----------



## KirklandTutu

The last time we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel it was prior to the renovation. The noise level coming up from the bar at night put me off the hotel for good. Curious if there is still a problem with noise or not.


----------



## Summer2018

KirklandTutu said:


> The last time we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel it was prior to the renovation. The noise level coming up from the bar at night put me off the hotel for good. Curious if there is still a problem with noise or not.


Dare I bring this up again...

On a different thread that has been closed because it became very contentious, I posted about a baby crying in the room next to me.  It went on for hours every single day of our trip.  Ear plugs did very little to help.  Sleep was fleeting.   

In my experience, the walls are paper thin.

Should we return to Disneyland one day, we won't be staying at the Disneyland Hotel for that reason.  Perhaps we will try the Grand Californian...


----------



## KirklandTutu

Thank you for the reply.
 I can understand why that would be would be difficult.
I think that I am more curious about the windows and if they provide more sound abatement than in the past.


----------



## DisMomMT

Does anyone know if/when they are reclassifying room views based on now being able to see SWGE?  From the number of things I have read where people were able to see the construction from standard view rooms at the DLH it would seem like this would be happening?  Or potentially some great pixie dust opportunities for people with standard view rooms booked for the opening?


----------



## OneThree

KirklandTutu said:


> The last time we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel it was prior to the renovation. The noise level coming up from the bar at night put me off the hotel for good. Curious if there is still a problem with noise or not.



Which bar? Trader Sams? Never head anything from Trader Sams or anything from the pool area for that matter. When we had a room in the Adventure Tower we could hear the bands playing in DTD by the former ESPN Zone but if I recall correctly it stopped right at 10:00 PM every night.


----------



## KirklandTutu

OneThree said:


> Which bar? Trader Sams? Never head anything from Trader Sams or anything from the pool area for that matter. When we had a room in the Adventure Tower we could hear the bands playing in DTD by the former ESPN Zone but if I recall correctly it stopped right at 10:00 PM every night.



It was the bar by the pool, not sure if it has always been Trader Sams or not. Maybe it was a particular convention group? but it was loud every single night, hearing loud laughter and very clear conversations.


----------



## LizzyS

I felt like I heard a little noise from Trader Sam's, but it ended pretty early in the night, imo.


----------



## DisMomMT

Does anyone have a status update on the pool refurbishments?


----------



## kimmar067

2 Pinks said:


> We are heading to the Disneyland Hotel for a week in September. Arriving late on a Saturday and planning to go to the parks Mon-Fri and going home on the following Saturday. It will be myself, my husband, his mother (who hasn't been to Disneyland since the early 1980's and our two teen girls (just turned 15 and almost 14). Is Goofy's Kitchen a fun place for teens? Neither were interested in the Princess Breakfast at Napa Rose. I'm thinking either the Saturday we arrive or Sunday (our non-park day) for dinner?


....it seems like a lot of fun...however, to be honest, there WERE lots of younger kids there...the Napa Rose is such a lovely place for a meal...and EASY access to DCA!


----------



## kimmar067

DisMomMT said:


> Does anyone have a status update on the pool refurbishments?


....just about completed....


----------



## kimmar067

KirklandTutu said:


> The last time we stayed at the Disneyland Hotel it was prior to the renovation. The noise level coming up from the bar at night put me off the hotel for good. Curious if there is still a problem with noise or not.


...our room faced the pool [Adventurer Tower] and we were on the 6th floor, with no discernable noise...


----------



## kimmar067

Summer2018 said:


> Dare I bring this up again...
> 
> On a different thread that has been closed because it became very contentious, I posted about a baby crying in the room next to me.  It went on for hours every single day of our trip.  Ear plugs did very little to help.  Sleep was fleeting.
> 
> In my experience, the walls are paper thin....


...[last Wednesday] we were in Room 2448, very near the elevators [of the Adventurer Tower] and and really didn't notice any exceptional noise...


----------



## kimmar067

dieumeye said:


> I can’t remember for sure, but I think in the Adventure Tower.


... wow, I didn't see that either...


----------



## study stewart

Just returned from 4 night in the frontier tower, twelfth floor, facing pool and trader Sams, no noise issues at all.  Last year in the adventure tower DTD music was loud but ended at the same time each night.


----------



## DisMomMT

study stewart said:


> Just returned from 4 night in the frontier tower, twelfth floor, facing pool and trader Sams, no noise issues at all.  Last year in the adventure tower DTD music was loud but ended at the same time each night.



I would love to hear all about your recent experience at the DLH if you want to share more!  How was your room?


----------



## 2 Pinks

study stewart said:


> Just returned from 4 night in the frontier tower, twelfth floor, facing pool and trader Sams, no noise issues at all.  Last year in the adventure tower DTD music was loud but ended at the same time each night.


I would like to hear about your trip as well! Especially about the room!


----------



## AndrewC

Does anyone know up to what floor on the adventure tower is still considered a “standard view” room?  (Facing out toward downtown Disney) 

First time I stayed at DLH I got placed in Adventure Tower and now I just really like being in that tower for some reason, lol. First year I lucked out and got a room with a slight downtown Disney view and palm tree. Not sure if the hotel was just at capacity and my room wasn’t really a standard view but was what was left (checked in around 10pm!) Second time they were able to put me back in the Adventure tower (because they’re awesome), but it had a pool view. Any specific floor I could request while not asking for something outside of the “standard view”? Any specific rooms that are sweet spots (between palm tree fronds or something etc)


----------



## 2 Pinks

Disneyland Hotel page took down the "Pools are undergoing refurbishment" statement as of this morning! So the monorail slide must be open again!


----------



## l4dyj8

KirklandTutu said:


> It was the bar by the pool, not sure if it has always been Trader Sams or not. Maybe it was a particular convention group? but it was loud every single night, hearing loud laughter and very clear conversations.


I remember before the hotel renovation, there was a different bar. It was more open. Not Trader Sam’s. Trader Sam’s took over the space above the “Wine Cellar.”

I can see how the old bar was a problem. It was very much an outdoor bar with TVs. This was 2009 I believe

It’s no longer like that. And the new trader Sam’s renovation is facing the pool. Aka, away from the windows of the nearby tower. We stayed on the 4th floor and didn’t hear a thing


----------



## KirklandTutu

l4dyj8 said:


> I remember before the hotel renovation, their was a different bar. It was more open. Not Trader Sam’s. Trader Sam’s took over the space above the “Wine Cellar.”
> 
> I can see how the old bar was a problem. It was very much an outdoor bar with TVs. This was 2009 I believe
> 
> It’s no longer like that. And the new trader Sam’s renovation is facing the pool. Aka, away from the windows of the nearby tower. We stayed on the 4th floor and didn’t hear a thing



 Thank you! perfect answer.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## DisMomMT

Thank you so much for current pictures!  We are there the end of the month and I am so excited!  I would love any reviews updates you feel like sharing!


----------



## kimmar067

DisMomMT said:


> Thank you so much for current pictures!  We are there the end of the month and I am so excited!  I would love any reviews updates you feel like sharing!


...well, for one thing, we couldn't get a more perfect location!  The CMs were cordial and attentive.  The room was well-appointed and spotless.  Who could ask for more?


----------



## kimmar067

Every morning, we ate breakfast from the Tangaroa Terrace.


----------



## kimmar067

...of course, if you have little ones, you might want to make an ADR here:


----------



## study stewart

2 Pinks said:


> I would like to hear about your trip as well! Especially about the room!


We had a 1 bedroom suite for two adults and 4 kids. Lots of natural light. Every CM we met went above and beyond with hospitality.  Pool area was great even with the construction and life guard training. Perfect view of fireworks, pool, and weddings. The room was larger than expected with a decent sized fridge and sink. We came back for pool breaks and rests during the day and felt the room was very relaxing.
We like using the monorail and the security area is so quick.  Hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## OneThree

AndrewC said:


> Does anyone know up to what floor on the adventure tower is still considered a “standard view” room?  (Facing out toward downtown Disney)
> 
> First time I stayed at DLH I got placed in Adventure Tower and now I just really like being in that tower for some reason, lol. First year I lucked out and got a room with a slight downtown Disney view and palm tree. Not sure if the hotel was just at capacity and my room wasn’t really a standard view but was what was left (checked in around 10pm!) Second time they were able to put me back in the Adventure tower (because they’re awesome), but it had a pool view. Any specific floor I could request while not asking for something outside of the “standard view”? Any specific rooms that are sweet spots (between palm tree fronds or something etc)



Our last stay in the Adventure Tower we were on the 5th floor in a standard. That put us just above the palm trees on the DTD side.


----------



## AndrewC

OneThree said:


> Our last stay in the Adventure Tower we were on the 5th floor in a standard. That put us just above the palm trees on the DTD side.



That's awesome! Do you happen to remember your room number? Were you happy with your location?


----------



## OneThree

I don’t. We were on the end towards the Frontier Tower, maybe five or six rooms from the elevator. No complaints. Perhaps the only negative is you can hear the music from DTD but it stopped right at 10:00 PM. We were so wiped from being in the parks we didn’t care though.


----------



## DisMomMT

Does anyone know the current pool hours at the DLH?


----------



## kimmar067

study stewart said:


> ....We like using the monorail and the security area is so quick...


ITA!


----------



## chimo2u

Booked for a E-ticket / club level premium view room in September. Are all Club level rooms in the adventure tower? Would hate to not be in the tower where the lounge is. So hopeful we can get a room in the Adventure Tower! We had to downgrade our room from the GCH CLUB Level as it was just too pricey, DLH CL was our compromise I am hopeful we enjoy it!


----------



## DisPhanatic

Can anyone there in the past week report back on the main pool and the waterslides?  I have heard the monorail slides were closed for a repair.  We check in Thursday - fingers crossed.  Thanks!


----------



## crystal1313

DisPhanatic said:


> Can anyone there in the past week report back on the main pool and the waterslides?  I have heard the monorail slides were closed for a repair.  We check in Thursday - fingers crossed.  Thanks!


We check in Friday and are also crossing our fingers!  I called last week and the CM I talked to acted like the slides coule be open, but might close unexpectedly due to an issue they need to fix.


----------



## Ksdisney22

crystal1313 said:


> We check in Friday and are also crossing our fingers!  I called last week and the CM I talked to acted like the slides coule be open, but might close unexpectedly due to an issue they need to fix.


We just checked out and slides were closed. Can go to pp. They do have daily pool parties and are open till 10pm. Hth.


----------



## DisPhanatic

Darn - thanks for the info.  The pool at PP I'm sure is great but the big draw for DLH was Trader Sam's while the kids enjoyed the slides.  I am surprised Disney isn't posting anything the slides being closed.  I'll keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## DisPhanatic

I called the hotel and was just told that they have dates for the slides reopening.  The week of 6/24 is the word they are getting.


----------



## crystal1313

We were there 6/14 and the slides were closed and looked like they would be for quite some time still....


----------



## chimo2u

Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH?? Our kids are staying across the road at Best Western Park Place Inn, so we will be meeting up with them daily somewhere....perhaps starbucks / DTD....not quite decided on the location yet. From what I've read, we can use the monorail to cut down some walking going to Disneyland?? What's the walk like going to DCA?? hard for me to picture the location as I haven't been to DL in 30 years! I am looking forward to our September visit! Maybe, just maybe we may get lucky and have a discount that would make staying at GCH more in reach, however.....If we need to stay put, I am excited for DLH, it is only the extra walking that is slightly worrying me!


----------



## crystal1313

I did not find the walk long at all.  I think we got to the gates in less than ten minutes.  I think meeting at starbucks would be a good spot!  The DCA entrance is directly across from the Disneyland entrance (where the parking lot used to be).  And yes, you can enter Disneyland using the monorail.  The monorail only stops in Disneyland though, not DCA.  We loved our stay at the DLH last week!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## LizzyS

chimo2u said:


> Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH?? Our kids are staying across the road at Best Western Park Place Inn, so we will be meeting up with them daily somewhere....perhaps starbucks / DTD....not quite decided on the location yet. From what I've read, we can use the monorail to cut down some walking going to Disneyland?? What's the walk like going to DCA?? hard for me to picture the location as I haven't been to DL in 30 years! I am looking forward to our September visit! Maybe, just maybe we may get lucky and have a discount that would make staying at GCH more in reach, however.....If we need to stay put, I am excited for DLH, it is only the extra walking that is slightly worrying me!



The walk is not bad at all.  We stayed at the DLH last February and I loved entering from that side of the esplanade.


----------



## gerilyne

chimo2u said:


> Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH?? Our kids are staying across the road at Best Western Park Place Inn, so we will be meeting up with them daily somewhere....perhaps starbucks / DTD....not quite decided on the location yet. From what I've read, we can use the monorail to cut down some walking going to Disneyland?? What's the walk like going to DCA?? hard for me to picture the location as I haven't been to DL in 30 years! I am looking forward to our September visit! Maybe, just maybe we may get lucky and have a discount that would make staying at GCH more in reach, however.....If we need to stay put, I am excited for DLH, it is only the extra walking that is slightly worrying me!



I usually stay at at the GCH but last year tried the DLH for the first time and I didn't think the walk was that bad.  I also like taking the monorail back to get closer when I was ready for a break in the middle of the day.  The other plus I found is there were food trucks by the DLH which were great for a late night snack, plus Earl of Sandwich had just reopened.   I feel there are things I had missed out on by not staying at the DLH since it was at the end of DTD and I had no reason to go that way.  Plus the DLH has Trader Sam's right there and dole whips with rum!!!!


----------



## crystal1313

gerilyne said:


> Trader Sam's right there and dole whips with rum!!!!


^Added bonus!


----------



## avalon451

chimo2u said:


> Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH?? Our kids are staying across the road at Best Western Park Place Inn, so we will be meeting up with them daily somewhere....perhaps starbucks / DTD....not quite decided on the location yet. From what I've read, we can use the monorail to cut down some walking going to Disneyland?? What's the walk like going to DCA??* hard for me to picture the location* as I haven't been to DL in 30 years! I am looking forward to our September visit! Maybe, just maybe we may get lucky and have a discount that would make staying at GCH more in reach, however.....If we need to stay put, I am excited for DLH, it is only the extra walking that is slightly worrying me!


If you want to get an idea, take a look at Google Maps to see exactly where everything is in relationship to DLH as opposed to BWPPI. Switch to Satellite image. Use the little person in the lower right-hand corner, drag it over to the DLH entrance, and you can do a virtual walk through to see exactly what it looks like as you walk through DTD to the Esplanade. https://www.google.com/maps/@33.8063578,-117.9165314,928m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## PatriciaH

I booked club level for DLH in November. We have stayed at all of the DL hotels at one point, but never CL. At WDW you have access to the lounges from whenever you check in (even if your room is not ready) until midnight of the day you check out. Even if your magic band does not work anymore the lounge CMs can cut you an access key card for the rest of that day. Is that how DL club level is too? We are working an hour away for the fall/winter and may want to do a few more 1-2 night stays. Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

chimo2u said:


> Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH??


...absolutely NOT!  And that's coming from someone with osteoarthritis in both knees.  From a WDW vet, the difference in how amazingly close everything is is simply astounding!


----------



## chimo2u

kimmar067 said:


> ...absolutely NOT!  And that's coming from someone with osteoarthritis in both knees.  From a WDW vet, the difference in how amazingly close everything is is simply astounding!


Thank you so much! That is a relief to know! My heart would love to switch back to GCH, but I just can't  overlook that $2,500 difference, that's a lot of money that would go a long way towards paying for our food and other incidentals , as well as that light sabre DH wants to build  . I think it's DLH for us unless something major changes in the next 68 days price wise! Wish I could afford to pay the difference so our boys could stay at DLH with us.... but it would be about $1,400 more added to what they are paying to stay at Best Western Park Place inn..... they are paying $1,300 for the 5 nights, and DLH is pricing at $2,700 for the most basic standard view. Guess they'll be meeting up with us, as that's still a substantial difference between the 2!


----------



## interstate70s

Anybody know if the slides are open yet?


----------



## AndrewC

chimo2u said:


> Thank you so much! That is a relief to know! My heart would love to switch back to GCH, but I just can't  overlook that $2,500 difference, that's a lot of money that would go a long way towards paying for our food and other incidentals , as well as that light sabre DH wants to build  . I think it's DLH for us unless something major changes in the next 68 days price wise! Wish I could afford to pay the difference so our boys could stay at DLH with us.... but it would be about $1,400 more added to what they are paying to stay at Best Western Park Place inn..... they are paying $1,300 for the 5 nights, and DLH is pricing at $2,700 for the most basic standard view. Guess they'll be meeting up with us, as that's still a substantial difference between the 2!



Hopefully the walk for you won’t be bad, there are plenty of places in Downtown Disney to sit down for a minute or two if your feet or legs are just killing you. Ultimately the extra distance though is probably a little less than 0.3 mile, or about 1500 feet, and honestly GCH and DLH are about equal distance to the monorail. So GCH is only closer to the front gates and of course DCA park. I hear security into Downtown Disney can be quicker than from GCH too because they have room to have more bag check stations, etc. I don’t think I’ve ever waiting longer than about three minutes.

(For reference, from the front gate to the castle looks to be about 1000 feet)


----------



## interstate70s

interstate70s said:


> Anybody know if the slides are open yet?



Anyone?


----------



## 2 Pinks

interstate70s said:


> Anybody know if the slides are open yet?





DisPhanatic said:


> I called the hotel and was just told that they have dates for the slides reopening.  The week of 6/24 is the word they are getting.



According to DisPhanatic, they should be open by now, but it might be worth calling the hotel directly.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

PatriciaH said:


> I booked club level for DLH in November. We have stayed at all of the DL hotels at one point, but never CL. At WDW you have access to the lounges from whenever you check in (even if your room is not ready) until midnight of the day you check out. Even if your magic band does not work anymore the lounge CMs can cut you an access key card for the rest of that day. Is that how DL club level is too? We are working an hour away for the fall/winter and may want to do a few more 1-2 night stays. Thanks!



You will have access to the lounge from the time you check in until the time you check out. If you stay in the lounge after checkout, you will not be kicked out. But if you leave, you will not be let back in. We usually arrive very early in the morning on check in day to eat breakfast and hang out in the lounge and then take advantage of EMH on our arrival day.


----------



## Summer2018

kimmar067 said:


> ...absolutely NOT!  And that's coming from someone with osteoarthritis in both knees.  From a WDW vet, the difference in how amazingly close everything is is simply astounding!


I agree.  In WDW, I end up needing a wheelchair.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel, I was able to walk on my own.  We used the monorail in and out of Disneyland, and that was my saving grace.  I absolutely loved being just steps away from whatever I wanted to do.  Amazing.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

What are everyone's thoughts of staying here with small kids? Trying to decide whether to splurge or stay offsite. My son will be 4.


----------



## 2 Pinks

Summer2018 said:


> I agree.  In WDW, I end up needing a wheelchair.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel, I was able to walk on my own.  We used the monorail in and out of Disneyland, and that was my saving grace.  I absolutely loved being just steps away from whatever I wanted to do.  Amazing.


I'm glad to hear that! We are traveling with my mother-in-law who has knee problems and we were concerned with the distance when debating staying at DLH vs DGC but the price difference was too big to ignore. So I'm glad to hear it shouldn't be that difficult. And we certainly plan to utilize the monorail as much as possible.


----------



## 2 Pinks

DreamtheImpossible said:


> What are everyone's thoughts of staying here with small kids? Trying to decide whether to splurge or stay offsite. My son will be 4.



We stayed at the Grand Californian  when my girls were 9 and 10 and while they enjoyed the pool area but were a little disappointed in the slide. This time we are going to the Disneyland Hotel because the pool area looks like so much fun, despite them being 13 and 14 now! I don't have little ones anymore but even they are excited about Goofy's Kitchen and the prospect of meeting Goofy in the lobby (I hear he hangs around sometimes).


----------



## AndrewC

2 Pinks said:


> We stayed at the Grand Californian  when my girls were 9 and 10 and while they enjoyed the pool area but were a little disappointed in the slide. This time we are going to the Disneyland Hotel because the pool area looks like so much fun, despite them being 13 and 14 now! I don't have little ones anymore but even they are excited about Goofy's Kitchen and the prospect of meeting Goofy in the lobby (I hear he hangs around sometimes).



Goofy’s photo op is really whimsical and as far as I can tell he takes a picture with everyone as they enter (at least if you have a somewhat early reservation, like 8 or 9).


----------



## interstate70s

At the DLH now. The yellow monorail slide and the kiddie slide are open. But the red one is still closed.


----------



## Nonsuch

chimo2u said:


> Hi! I had to make the downgrade to DLH Club Level from the Grand Club level to save us approx. $2,500 USD, (add more for exchange and it's even bigger savings)  …. with the Cdn exchange that it just too big a difference to ignore. I know that GCH would have the optimal location, but Do you find the walk to the parks that horrible staying at DLH?? Our kids are staying across the road at Best Western Park Place Inn, so we will be meeting up with them daily somewhere...


Your kids could switch to Best Western Stovall (Disneyland and Katella), the shortest walk to DLH. 
You can add your kids to your DLH room and all of your family can enjoy the E-Ticket lounge, also a good place to meet in the morning.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

chimo2u said:


> Thank you so much! That is a relief to know! My heart would love to switch back to GCH, but I just can't  overlook that $2,500 difference, that's a lot of money that would go a long way towards paying for our food and other incidentals , as well as that light sabre DH wants to build  . I think it's DLH for us unless something major changes in the next 68 days price wise! Wish I could afford to pay the difference so our boys could stay at DLH with us.... but it would be about $1,400 more added to what they are paying to stay at Best Western Park Place inn..... they are paying $1,300 for the 5 nights, and DLH is pricing at $2,700 for the most basic standard view. Guess they'll be meeting up with us, as that's still a substantial difference between the 2!



We just returned from our first stay at DLH. I was a little worried about the walk, but it turned out not to be a big deal - except for the one day we over exerted ourselves with too much walking in the park. In fact, Downtown Disney is so nice that we usually just wandered through - how else would we have stumbled across the Jazz Kitchen To Go and beignets?  

One more thing to put your mind at ease. When you are envisioning the short walk from GCH, you are thinking of starting in the lobby. But that hotel stretches half the length of DTD. I can promise you that DLH is not much further than those rooms. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Summer2018

2 Pinks said:


> We stayed at the Grand Californian  when my girls were 9 and 10 and while they enjoyed the pool area but were a little disappointed in the slide. This time we are going to the Disneyland Hotel because the pool area looks like so much fun, despite them being 13 and 14 now! I don't have little ones anymore but even they are excited about Goofy's Kitchen and the prospect of meeting Goofy in the lobby (I hear he hangs around sometimes).


The characters wander around a lot.  They were out at the pool and lobby while we stayed there.


----------



## minnie-may

Have our first ever trip to DL booked for November!  8 nights at the DLH, standard room. (50+ trips to Disney World) We really would like a room with a sofa sleeper. I have looked at room pics of the DLH, and noticed that some rooms have a sofa and some have a chair.  Some rooms look more "roomy" than others. And bathroom setups look different. Are there different kinds of rooms at different views? Can't find this info anywhere.


----------



## iMadHatter

I've been following this thread and this one on the monorail slides. I splurged for our next Disney vacation to stay at the DLH. It's been one of my bucket list items forever. My parents stayed there on their honeymoon. They're coming with us this trip to celebrate their 50th. 

Seems the pool is closed all of July and they're sending guests to the PPH pool. It would kill the experience to have to schlep all the way to the PPH to use their less impressive pool. Part of the draw to the DLH are their slides and pool area. Bucket list item or not, I would let my parents stay there by themselves and we'd save our money to stay elsewhere with a great pool.

It seems sacrilegious to pray about it, but I'm praying just the same that the DLH slides are open by August!!


----------



## DLgal

iMadHatter said:


> I've been following this thread and this one on the monorail slides. I splurged for our next Disney vacation to stay at the DLH. It's been one of my bucket list items forever. My parents stayed there on their honeymoon. They're coming with us this trip to celebrate their 50th.
> 
> Seems the pool is closed all of July and they're sending guests to the PPH pool. It would kill the experience to have to schlep all the way to the PPH to use their less impressive pool. Part of the draw to the DLH are their slides and pool area. Bucket list item or not, I would let my parents stay there by themselves and we'd save our money to stay elsewhere with a great pool.
> 
> It seems sacrilegious to pray about it, but I'm praying just the same that the DLH slides are open by August!!



The pool itself is open. The slides are half open. The larger slide is closed. However, the slides are not attached to the main 2 pools, and also, the slide work is expected to be completed by August, so you should be fine.


----------



## cinnaminny

I really hope the slide is completed by August. The pool is not our main draw but it did play a role in our decision.


----------



## Summer2018

cinnaminny said:


> I really hope the slide is completed by August. The pool is not our main draw but it did play a role in our decision.


I hope so for your sake. The other pool was so overcrowded when we were there in April.


----------



## kimmar067

Summer2018 said:


> I agree.  In WDW, I end up needing a wheelchair.  Staying at the Disneyland Hotel, I was able to walk on my own.  We used the monorail in and out of Disneyland, and that was my saving grace. * I absolutely loved being just steps away from whatever I wanted to do.  Amazing.*


....ITA!


----------



## kimmar067

chimo2u said:


> Thank you so much! That is a relief to know! My heart would love to switch back to GCH, but I just can't  overlook that $2,500 difference, that's a lot of money that would go a long way towards paying for our food and other incidentals , as well as that light sabre DH wants to build  . I think it's DLH for us unless something major changes in the next 68 days price wise! Wish I could afford to pay the difference so our boys could stay at DLH with us.... but it would be about $1,400 more added to what they are paying to stay at Best Western Park Place inn..... they are paying $1,300 for the 5 nights, and DLH is pricing at $2,700 for the most basic standard view. Guess they'll be meeting up with us, as that's still a substantial difference between the 2!


....after having traveled there, I originally had reservations at PPH and switched at the last minute....boy was I glad that I did!


----------



## chimo2u

Nonsuch said:


> Your kids could switch to Best Western Stovall (Disneyland and Katella), the shortest walk to DLH.
> You can add your kids to your DLH room and all of your family can enjoy the E-Ticket lounge, also a good place to meet in the morning.


Thanks for your thoughts! Is BW Stovall a nice hotel? Does it offer free breakfast too? This is the shorter walk to DLH? We do have them added to our room to access the amenities of the E ticket lounge and pool


----------



## Nonsuch

chimo2u said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Is BW Stovall a nice hotel? Does it offer free breakfast too? This is the shorter walk to DLH? We do have them added to our room to access the amenities of the E ticket lounge and pool


I just assumed that Stovall would be similar to the BW your kids have already booked, but I have not stayed at any of them.
Stovall is the closest non-Disney hotel to DLH.


----------



## halo19

At the pools, are we allowed to bring our own vests/floaties for the kids or do we need to use ones provided by the hotel?


----------



## DisTXMom

Our 3rd DLR trip is in September and we can’t wait to get back to DLH! I know the Grand is grand, but for us, you just can’t beat the nostalgic vibe of the Disneyland hotel! The throwback art/pictures/map, the light up headboards, Pluto in the lobby!  It is just so Disney we can’t wait!!


----------



## avalon451

DisTXMom said:


> Our 3rd DLR trip is in September and we can’t wait to get back to DLH! I know the Grand is grand, but for us, you just can’t beat the nostalgic vibe of the Disneyland hotel! The throwback art/pictures/map, the light up headboards, Pluto in the lobby!  It is just so Disney we can’t wait!!


Woo Hoo! We'll be there the second week in September! We've never stayed at DLH before, so super excited! 
I'm admin of the September Check in thread; can I add you? What are your dates?


----------



## chimo2u

avalon451 said:


> Woo Hoo! We'll be there the second week in September! We've never stayed at DLH before, so super excited!
> I'm admin of the September Check in thread; can I add you? What are your dates?


Hi! Can you add me?? I decided to bite the bullet and pay for my boys to stay at DLH with us so we are all together onsite!
Our dates are Sept 2-7 DLH Club level Premium View - very much looking forward to the whimsical magic of DLH


----------



## NorthernCalMom

halo19 said:


> At the pools, are we allowed to bring our own vests/floaties for the kids or do we need to use ones provided by the hotel?


When my kids were little, it was “hotel vests/floaties” only, but they’re teenagers now, so I’m not sure if my information is current...


----------



## Avery's mom

NorthernCalMom said:


> When my kids were little, it was “hotel vests/floaties” only, but they’re teenagers now, so I’m not sure if my information is current...



We bring our own every time. We have the kind that they sell at Costco, where it snaps in the back & has two flotation devices on the arms & one around the torso.


----------



## 5forMickey

After a 2 year hiatus we have decided to return August 27 - September 3 staying at the Disneyland Hotel. If you would like to add us to the list. Apologies in advance to anyone who is slowed by our caravan which includes my elderly parents in ECV’s. They are both quite ill in there own ways but we just couldn’t leave them home. We have done 28+ trips with them as a family. In the beginning it was my Father that was the big strong man carrying tired little kids around the park. Now it will be his big strong Grandsons taking care of his needs. Even when your ill, there’s no better place to be than Disneyland and we are all looking forward to returning to our happy place. We’ve shared a lifetime of happy memories there and one last trip with the complete family will be the cherry on top.


----------



## kimmar067

5forMickey said:


> After a 2 year hiatus we have decided to return August 27 - September 3 staying at the Disneyland Hotel....They are both quite ill in there own ways but we just couldn’t leave them home. We have done 28+ trips with them as a family. In the beginning it was my Father that was the big strong man carrying tired little kids around the park. Now it will be his big strong Grandsons taking care of his needs. Even when your ill, there’s no better place to be than Disneyland and we are all looking forward to returning to our happy place. *We’ve shared a lifetime of happy memories there * and one last trip with the complete family will be the cherry on top.


...if walls could talk... [hope your vacay is MAGICAL!]


----------



## iMadHatter

5forMickey said:


> In the beginning it was my Father that was the big strong man carrying tired little kids around the park. Now it will be his big strong Grandsons taking care of his needs. Even when your ill, there’s no better place to be than Disneyland and we are all looking forward to returning to our happy place. We’ve shared a lifetime of happy memories there and one last trip with the complete family will be the cherry on top.


I love this! I think this is why I love Disneyland so much- I love that Walt created a place where this can happen and every member of the family can have a magical time together. Have a wonderful trip and treasure those memories you are making as a family!


----------



## kimmar067

NorthernCalMom said:


> When my kids were little, it was “hotel vests/floaties” only, but they’re teenagers now, so I’m not sure if my information is current...


...off-topic, but the pic in your siggie is ADORBS!


----------



## smartlabelprint

It depends on your budget. Our kids need breakfast immediately. We like homewood suites because they have breakfast right there waiting, dinner provided m-th at 5-7. It’s a 20 min walk but worth it to us. The pool has a spray of water that shoots up. Not water park like though. There is a short pool they can play in alone with you near. (We use life vests and we did see a kid fall and the mom had to jump in)

Others like the courtyard Marriott theme park entrance. We’d stay there but no immediate breakfast. 

Hojo is a loved hotel. 

I just can’t spend the kind of money at DLH because my kids need a suite to sleep. 



DreamtheImpossible said:


> What are everyone's thoughts of staying here with small kids? Trying to decide whether to splurge or stay offsite. My son will be 4.


----------



## Casabran

Sorry if this has been addressed already but from reading it looks like the bathroom setups are different in some rooms. Does anyone know if they have rooms with two queen beds that also have double sinks? Looks like the toilet is always in its own room which is what we need. And do I need to call to make a request or can I fax something? Thanks!!


----------



## Erin M

When there last year we had two queen beds, two sinks and the toilet in a separate room, so they do exist! I think you can call and request but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## wowsmom

Casabran said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed already but from reading it looks like the bathroom setups are different in some rooms. Does anyone know if they have rooms with two queen beds that also have double sinks? Looks like the toilet is always in its own room which is what we need. And do I need to call to make a request or can I fax something? Thanks!!


In Fantasy & Adventure towers, we've had double sinks with toilet between sink & tub, double sinks with toilet in separate area & I think also single sink with toilet in separate area. In Frontier tower, the tub & toilet were in a room to the right of the door and the sink/counter were to the left of the door, not enclosed at all. Most of these rooms were 2 queens, but at least one in Adventure was a King room.


----------



## viaggiamo

Hi, does the DLH do anything fun or Halloween-centric on Halloween? We have missed out on party tickets for the evening and we are hoping to do something fun. We are Australian, so looking for something great as we don't celebrate Halloween much here. Thanks.


----------



## Sydnerella

Are all slides open at this time? We arrive August 26th and are looking forward to the pools and slides.


----------



## kristie73

I am getting excited.  We'll only be there 4 nights (Oct 13-17) but I'm also feeling a bit guilty on the DLH cost.  I only booked a standard room too.  I hope it will feel worth it.  We were there once before when my boys were little so it's nice to do it again with them, but man every time I look at the cost, I cringe.  I'm just happy we are going.  We have MaxPass and Hoppers so I'm sure we'll do all that we want and have time to enjoy the hotel.  Anyone else feeling that with the cost?


----------



## LizzyS

kristie73 said:


> I am getting excited.  We'll only be there 4 nights (Oct 13-17) but I'm also feeling a bit guilty on the DLH cost.  I only booked a standard room too.  I hope it will feel worth it.  We were there once before when my boys were little so it's nice to do it again with them, but man every time I look at the cost, I cringe.  I'm just happy we are going.  We have MaxPass and Hoppers so I'm sure we'll do all that we want and have time to enjoy the hotel.  Anyone else feeling that with the cost?



I feel like all 3 DLR hotels are overpriced, definitely.  When we went last February, I got a discounted rate they were running for DLH Sun-Thurs nights for $356 per night (standard room) and that's at the top end of what I'm willing to pay for a splurge hotel (I have only paid a little more than this at Hotel del Coronado in San Diego).

I've also stayed at PPH and the pricing was around $330 or so per night (weekend days included in this trip), but that was over five years ago at this point.

It's really disappointing considering how WDW hotels are priced, also. We stayed at POR last year and the cost was around $220 or so per night as it's a moderate.


----------



## Elle23

I was looking at the first post in this thread, which I assume was written in 2011, and it said the average cost for standard view was $215-300! Wow!

I have tried and tried to justify the insane cost, but I just can’t. I priced out a reservation for an upgraded concierge level room at Anaheim Marriott (with a private balcony and city view), and it was _still_ $1000 less than a standard room at DLH!


----------



## kristie73

The price is keeping me from purchasing anything extra, no Halloween Party, no WOC or Fantasmic dining packages, etc.  I will just quit looking at the price and know that this is probably the last time we'll do it with my boys as kids/teens.  Maybe Anaheim has more costs to Disney than Orlando?


----------



## Elle23

kristie73 said:


> The price is keeping me from purchasing anything extra, no Halloween Party, no WOC or Fantasmic dining packages, etc.  I will just quit looking at the price and know that this is probably the last time we'll do it with my boys as kids/teens.  Maybe Anaheim has more costs to Disney than Orlando?



I have just gone over and over trying to figure out what the DLH offers that justifies the cost, and I’m coming up pretty empty.

There is the 1 hour early access to the park in the mornings. But considering I already get 1 hour with my ticket, then I would really only get 3 early morning days, so $333 for 1 extra hour in the park.

Other than some special theming, I’m just not seeing the benefit of the cost, personally.

What  are your thoughts on what makes it worth it to you? I have never stayed there so I’m sure I’m missing something (and I would love to stay there...as I said, I have tried and tried to justify it but haven’t been able to!)


----------



## BostonEd

Thinking about a DLR trip in 2021 (yeah, I know. Armchair traveling at this point.) I think the DLH looks _really_ cool. But the difference in cost to the hotels just on the other side of the park is significant. My question is this: what things can we do at the DLH as visitors? Trader Sam's, I'm guessing. Goofy's? What else? At WDW you can pretty much walk around and experience everything except the rooms and pool. With one or two "meal" type visits, I _think_ I might see enough to give it a pass. I can use the savings on blow-out meals at the DLH, for example. Thoughts?


----------



## Valbot

So last year I stayed at Disneyland hotel for the first time and ended up with an upgrade to a deluxe view. I'm coming back in September but booked a standard. What is the difference between the two? Just the floor?


----------



## dieumeye

Elle23 said:


> I have just gone over and over trying to figure out what the DLH offers that justifies the cost, and I’m coming up pretty empty.
> 
> There is the 1 hour early access to the park in the mornings. But considering I already get 1 hour with my ticket, then I would really only get 3 early morning days, so $333 for 1 extra hour in the park.
> 
> Other than some special theming, I’m just not seeing the benefit of the cost, personally.
> 
> What  are your thoughts on what makes it worth it to you? I have never stayed there so I’m sure I’m missing something (and I would love to stay there...as I said, I have tried and tried to justify it but haven’t been able to!)


I'm a big fan of the DLH, and while GCH is the "best" on property hotel, I actually think I like staying at DLH more.

I've stayed at all the on-property hotels and several of the hotels on Harbor many times over the past 10-15 years. There are a lot of objective factors that make one hotel better than another - room size, amenities, location, how "up to date" the decor and furnishings are. The DLH is nice, but it's not obviously "better" than other hotels in the area on these objective factors. There are hotels that have bigger rooms, locations that are just as close (or closer), pools that are comparable (or better), etc. If you are judging the value of the DLH over another on objective factors, then it may never make sense to stay at the DLH. And there are lots of people who would agree that the price of the DLH doesn't make sense compared to what you can get at other nearby hotels.

Having said all that, I still like staying at the DLH. Here are some of the things I enjoy that make it worth it to me:

I do think there is a bubble staying on property as opposed to staying off property. This is totally subjective, but it's easier to forget the real world when I don't have to walk out into it, even for a few minutes. Even if the walk to the DLH is a little longer than walking to a hotel on harbor, I much prefer that walk thru DTD than going thru the Transportation Center and Harbor. And compared to GCH (which is great, don't get me wrong) I actually like that the DLH is just a little more removed from the hustle and bustle of DTD and the always crowded GCH lobby.

I like the valet parking and bell service at DLH. I like getting EMH at DL and DCA. I like sitting in the chairs outside the Fantasy Tower in the evening on the walk back form the park. I like taking a stroll on the DLH grounds... over the pool to Trader Sam's, by the fireplace, around Cascade Falls & Ol' Unfaithful, and thru the Rose Garden. I'm also a fan of the restaurants at DLH, so it's likely that on any given trip I'll end up at at least one of them.

I totally get why some people don't think it's worth staying there. Objectively, there's plenty of arguments against it, but It's just a nice, relaxing place, that has a lot of subjective value to me.


----------



## smartlabelprint

BostonEd said:


> Thinking about a DLR trip in 2021 (yeah, I know. Armchair traveling at this point.) I think the DLH looks _really_ cool. But the difference in cost to the hotels just on the other side of the park is significant. My question is this: what things can we do at the DLH as visitors? Trader Sam's, I'm guessing. Goofy's? What else? At WDW you can pretty much walk around and experience everything except the rooms and pool. With one or two "meal" type visits, I _think_ I might see enough to give it a pass. I can use the savings on blow-out meals at the DLH, for example. Thoughts?


In DLH there are teacup chairs in the lobby. You’re welcome to walk around and see the historic photos on the walls.


----------



## Elle23

dieumeye said:


> I'm a big fan of the DLH, and while GCH is the "best" on property hotel, I actually think I like staying at DLH more.
> 
> I've stayed at all the on-property hotels and several of the hotels on Harbor many times over the past 10-15 years. There are a lot of objective factors that make one hotel better than another - room size, amenities, location, how "up to date" the decor and furnishings are. The DLH is nice, but it's not obviously "better" than other hotels in the area on these objective factors. There are hotels that have bigger rooms, locations that are just as close (or closer), pools that are comparable (or better), etc. If you are judging the value of the DLH over another on objective factors, then it may never make sense to stay at the DLH. And there are lots of people who would agree that the price of the DLH doesn't make sense compared to what you can get at other nearby hotels.
> 
> Having said all that, I still like staying at the DLH. Here are some of the things I enjoy that make it worth it to me:
> 
> I do think there is a bubble staying on property as opposed to staying off property. This is totally subjective, but it's easier to forget the real world when I don't have to walk out into it, even for a few minutes. Even if the walk to the DLH is a little longer than walking to a hotel on harbor, I much prefer that walk thru DTD than going thru the Transportation Center and Harbor. And compared to GCH (which is great, don't get me wrong) I actually like that the DLH is just a little more removed from the hustle and bustle of DTD and the always crowded GCH lobby.
> 
> I like the valet parking and bell service at DLH. I like getting EMH at DL and DCA. I like sitting in the chairs outside the Fantasy Tower in the evening on the walk back form the park. I like taking a stroll on the DLH grounds... over the pool to Trader Sam's, by the fireplace, around Cascade Falls & Ol' Unfaithful, and thru the Rose Garden. I'm also a fan of the restaurants at DLH, so it's likely that on any given trip I'll end up at at least one of them.
> 
> I totally get why some people don't think it's worth staying there. Objectively, there's plenty of arguments against it, but It's just a nice, relaxing place, that has a lot of subjective value to me.



Thank you for this!


----------



## avalon451

Valbot said:


> So last year I stayed at Disneyland hotel for the first time and ended up with an upgrade to a deluxe view. I'm coming back in September but booked a standard. What is the difference between the two? Just the floor?


I'm interested in this, too. I'm thinking it's probably a higher floor and a nicer view.

We are also booked standard, but we'll be checking in relatively early (like 10:30-11:00 am) so I will ask if there are any free upgrades available. Sometimes you get lucky. We were upgraded to a nicer, courtyard view at GCH when we stayed there.


----------



## Reepicheep

Elle23 said:


> I priced out a reservation for an upgraded concierge level room at Anaheim Marriott (with a private balcony and city view), and it was _still_ $1000 less than a standard room at DLH!



Last week, we spent 3 days at the Paradise Pier in a club room, followed two days later by a one night stay at the Marriott (somewhere in this forum is a thread where I did a detailed review of our stay at the PP).  Although we love the PP, the Marriott concierge rooms are undoubtedly a better deal.  The evening food and morning breakfast at the Marriott were exceptional.  The only change in food quality I saw at the Marriott, when compared to our past stays, is that there were only two desserts served during the 8pm - 10pm dessert time (chocolate chip cookies and a type of coffee cake).  During our other stays, numerous desserts were served, and they tended to be quite fancy.

When there is no convention in town, the rates at the Marriott are down right reasonable.  

Yesterday, for my future reference, I made a list of prices at the various hotels that have some sort of evening meal, for Wednesday August 28, 2019.  The prices for the PP, Marriott, and Sheraton Park are for club level, the other two hotels offer an evening meal to all guests.  We've stayed at all five hotels in the past, I like them all.  All hotels except the Marriott offer free alcohol (somehow, free beer always tastes better to me than beer that I pay for).

All prices are pre-tax, 2 adults and 1 child, basic room with 2 beds:

*$487 - Paradise Pier, club level
$175 - Marriott, club level
$148 - Sheraton Park, club level 
$138 - Homewood (evening reception Mon to Thurs)
$93 - Staybridge (evening reception Mon to Weds)*

Interestingly, the above rank based on cost is identical to how I'd rank the hotels if cost was not a factor.

At the above prices, and considering hotel locations, I'd definitely pick the Homewood (it is ranked #1 on TripAdvisor).  The Marriott definitely has the best quality food of the five hotels. 

As much as I like the PP, they have priced themselves out of my price range.  And don't get me started on the rates at the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian...


----------



## Elle23

Reepicheep said:


> Last week, we spent 3 days at the Paradise Pier in a club room, followed two days later by a one night stay at the Marriott (somewhere in this forum is a thread where I did a detailed review of our stay at the PP).  Although we love the PP, the Marriott concierge rooms are undoubtedly a better deal.  The evening food and morning breakfast at the Marriott were exceptional.  The only change in food quality I saw at the Marriott, when compared to our past stays, is that there were only two desserts served during the 8pm - 10pm dessert time (chocolate chip cookies and a type of coffee cake).  During our other stays, numerous desserts were served, and they tended to be quite fancy.
> 
> When there is no convention in town, the rates at the Marriott are down right reasonable.
> 
> Yesterday, for my future reference, I made a list of prices at the various hotels that have some sort of evening meal, for Wednesday August 28, 2019.  The prices for the PP, Marriott, and Sheraton Park are for club level, the other two hotels offer an evening meal to all guests.  We've stayed at all five hotels in the past, I like them all.  All hotels except the Marriott offer free alcohol (somehow, free beer always tastes better to me than beer that I pay for).
> 
> All prices are pre-tax, 2 adults and 1 child, basic room with 2 beds:
> 
> *$487 - Paradise Pier, club level
> $175 - Marriott, club level
> $148 - Sheraton Park, club level
> $138 - Homewood (evening reception Mon to Thurs)
> $93 - Staybridge (evening reception Mon to Weds)*
> 
> Interestingly, the above rank based on cost is identical to how I'd rank the hotels if cost was not a factor.
> 
> At the above prices, and considering hotel locations, I'd definitely pick the Homewood (it is ranked #1 on TripAdvisor).  The Marriott definitely has the best quality food of the five hotels.
> 
> As much as I like the PP, they have priced themselves out of my price range.  And don't get me started on the rates at the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian...



I am actually booked at Homewood Suites. It was by far the cheapest option, and I have heard good things about it.

I looked into a standard room at PP, but even the standard room is expensive (I believe it was $335 per night, no discounts available). And it just seems too far from the parks to me for that price.


----------



## cruisehopeful

BostonEd said:


> My question is this: what things can we do at the DLH as visitors? Trader Sam's, I'm guessing. Goofy's? What else? At WDW you can pretty much walk around and experience everything except the rooms and pool. With one or two "meal" type visits, I _think_ I might see enough to give it a pass. I can use the savings on blow-out meals at the DLH, for example. Thoughts?


You'll be able to walk around the grounds and access everything that isn't part of the pools. You don't need to stay there to eat at the restaurants. There are nice pictures in the lobby area and the gift shop there is pretty good, too. Steakhouse 55 is great. Trader Sam's has great atmosphere, but often poor service. Goofy's Kitchen is fun if you have children with you. I think the food is pretty bad there, but the character interaction is good. Just make sure you make reservations if you plan to go to Steakhouse 55 or Goofy's.


----------



## Valbot

avalon451 said:


> I'm interested in this, too. I'm thinking it's probably a higher floor and a nicer view.
> 
> We are also booked standard, but we'll be checking in relatively early (like 10:30-11:00 am) so I will ask if there are any free upgrades available. Sometimes you get lucky. We were upgraded to a nicer, courtyard view at GCH when we stayed there.



It sounds like its just the view. I'm going to see at check in if theres any free upgrades. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## LizzyS

BostonEd said:


> Thinking about a DLR trip in 2021 (yeah, I know. Armchair traveling at this point.) I think the DLH looks _really_ cool. But the difference in cost to the hotels just on the other side of the park is significant. My question is this: what things can we do at the DLH as visitors? Trader Sam's, I'm guessing. Goofy's? What else? At WDW you can pretty much walk around and experience everything except the rooms and pool. With one or two "meal" type visits, I _think_ I might see enough to give it a pass. I can use the savings on blow-out meals at the DLH, for example. Thoughts?



We really like Steakhouse 55 at the DLH.  We've done both dinner and breakfast (underrated and delicious, imo).


----------



## avalon451

I just got an email from Disney saying the 15% off on select rooms at Disneyland hotel has been extended to September 26th, Sun-Thurs nights. We have three rooms booked Wed-Sunday, so it only applies to us for two nights. But I called and got right on with a CM, and had it adjusted; saved a goodly chunk of change. I feel better about booking there, now. Although, when I booked, the prices weren't so bad as they are now anyway.


----------



## kristie73

Elle23 said:


> I have just gone over and over trying to figure out what the DLH offers that justifies the cost, and I’m coming up pretty empty.
> 
> There is the 1 hour early access to the park in the mornings. But considering I already get 1 hour with my ticket, then I would really only get 3 early morning days, so $333 for 1 extra hour in the park.
> 
> Other than some special theming, I’m just not seeing the benefit of the cost, personally.
> 
> What  are your thoughts on what makes it worth it to you? I have never stayed there so I’m sure I’m missing something (and I would love to stay there...as I said, I have tried and tried to justify it but haven’t been able to!)



Well for our family, 2010 was our first visit to DLH and I had not been to WDW yet, so the Disney themed hotel was new and a treat for us, being immersed in Disney.  Maybe back then it felt more affordable and worth the perks.  Now that my boys are older, its more making these memories with them while they are still "kids". Having that memory there with them when they were little and then now that they are older.  The hotel feels special with the Disney theming.  I do wish they offered a little more, like a breakfast or something.  I definitely prefer the Orlando Disney hotels and pricing compared to Anaheim.  The next time we do Disneyland we probably will not chose a Disney hotel unless there was some wild discount.


----------



## Erin M

avalon451 said:


> I just got an email from Disney saying the 15% off on select rooms at Disneyland hotel has been extended to September 26th, Sun-Thurs nights. We have three rooms booked Wed-Sunday, so it only applies to us for two nights. But I called and got right on with a CM, and had it adjusted; saved a goodly chunk of change. I feel better about booking there, now. Although, when I booked, the prices weren't so bad as they are now anyway.


I'm booked through Costco, I wonder if they will give me the better rate for our first few nights? Perhaps not if their rates are locked in.

ETA: I just went to look at the current price to see if it was lower, and the only rooms available for our dates now is a premium view or a a suite. So it must be pretty well booked up?


----------



## Erin M

Quick question I can't seem to find the answer to online, can we bring our own food to the pool? I was hoping to grab some sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich for a mid day pool break but didn't want to break any rules.


----------



## 2 Pinks

Erin M said:


> Quick question I can't seem to find the answer to online, can we bring our own food to the pool? I was hoping to grab some sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich for a mid day pool break but didn't want to break any rules.


I'd like to know too! We are planning a pool day and wondered what our options where in terms of bringing in food from Downtown Disney.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Erin M said:


> Quick question I can't seem to find the answer to online, can we bring our own food to the pool? I was hoping to grab some sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich for a mid day pool break but didn't want to break any rules.


Don’t know about food, but when the cast member who was taking orders came by to ask if I wanted anything, she did NOT have an issue with the giant Starbucks drink I had sitting there (which I had obviously brought in from the outside).


----------



## OneThree

Erin M said:


> Quick question I can't seem to find the answer to online, can we bring our own food to the pool? I was hoping to grab some sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich for a mid day pool break but didn't want to break any rules.



We did that very thing our last trip. If I recall correctly the only rules were no glassware and no alcohol from outside.


----------



## Elle23

I think I have lost my mind, but I am seriously considering switching to DLH from PPH for our trip in 2 weeks. I just can’t get away from it and can’t manage to talk myself out of it.  I grew up a few miles from Disneyland and the warm happy feelings I get watching videos of the hotel just brings me right back to my childhood.

Good thing my other kids love the values at WDW, because this may be the only time I ever spend $450 a night on a hotel room! (I am taking my 22 year old son for his first ever Disney trip!!! He never wanted to go before, but SWGE changed his mind!)


----------



## Elle23

Well, I did it!!! And I am super excited! 

So for this trip I ended up going from Candy Cane Inn (and a few other Good Neighbor Hotels) to PPH to DLH. This trip had better get here quick before I end up at GCH in a club level suite! 

In all seriousness, the difference between DLH and PPH was only around $550, which is worth it, I think. Especially for my son’s first visit!


----------



## Erin M

Elle23 said:


> Well, I did it!!! And I am super excited!
> 
> So for this trip I ended up going from Candy Cane Inn (and a few other Good Neighbor Hotels) to PPH to DLH. This trip had better get here quick before I end up at GCH in a club level suite!
> 
> In all seriousness, the difference is between DLH and PPH was only around $550, which is worth it, I think. Especially for my son’s first visit!


I did something similar this trip, we’d been book at PPH, but then I just had to look up the DLH prices and it wasn’t that much more for our stay. I’m pretty sure there is something in the water there. We stayed at DLH last November and it was so amazing now I don’t think I can do anywhere else. At least when traveling with DD. To watch her face when the headboard lights up is so fun.


----------



## Elle23

Erin M said:


> I did something similar this trip, we’d been book at PPH, but then I just had to look up the DLH prices and it wasn’t that much more for our stay. I’m pretty sure there is something in the water there. We stayed at DLH last November and it was so amazing now I don’t think I can do anywhere else. At least when traveling with DD. To watch her face when the headboard lights up is so fun.



Yes, I was thinking the difference would be much more!  

They asked if I had a Tower preference, and I said no. I think I’ll just see where I end up and go from there (after I get a feel for the layout). It doesn’t look like the hotel will be full, so hopefully there will be some wiggle room!

14 days from today we will be checking in to DLH!


----------



## 2 Pinks

Elle23 said:


> Yes, I was thinking the difference would be much more!
> 
> They asked if I had a Tower preference, and I said no. I think I’ll just see where I end up and go from there (after I get a feel for the layout). It doesn’t look like the hotel will be full, so hopefully there will be some wiggle room!
> 
> 14 days from today we will be checking in to DLH!


We will be there at the same time! We check in on the 7th!


----------



## Elle23

2 Pinks said:


> We will be there at the same time! We check in on the 7th!



We will be there 9/10-9/15!  I’m getting so excited!


----------



## avalon451

We'll be there the 11th-15th-- 2 weeks from tomorrow!


----------



## Elle23

avalon451 said:


> We'll be there the 11th-15th-- 2 weeks from tomorrow!



Yay!!!!


----------



## Elle23

I have a few questions if anyone can answer!

1. Does DLH have laundry facilities and where are they located? Do they use cash or credit cards?

2. If I have groceries delivered, will Bell Services know to keep the cold stuff cold until I am able to pick it up? (I’ve never had groceries delivered before, so it’s new to me!)

3. What kind of breakfast items are available at the Coffee House in the morning? It looks like that will be our only breakfast option at the hotel that will be open to allow enough time for 7 am EMH. Everything else opens at 7am. (We don’t need anything big.... just something to tide us over till later).

4. Is Starbucks a close enough walk to go and grab something and bring it back to the room? I noticed they open at 5 am. Is security out that early?

Thanks!!


----------



## tink89

Elle23 said:


> I have a few questions if anyone can answer!
> 
> 1. Does DLH have laundry facilities and where are they located? Do they use cash or credit cards?
> 
> 2. If I have groceries delivered, will Bell Services know to keep the cold stuff cold until I am able to pick it up? (I’ve never had groceries delivered before, so it’s new to me!)
> 
> 3. What kind of breakfast items are available at the Coffee House in the morning? It looks like that will be our only breakfast option at the hotel that will be open to allow enough time for 7 am EMH. Everything else opens at 7am. (We don’t need anything big.... just something to tide us over till later).
> 
> 4. Is Starbucks a close enough walk to go and grab something and bring it back to the room? I noticed they open at 5 am. Is security out that early?
> 
> Thanks!!


1. Yes they do they are located to the the Right of Fantasy Tower right behind Goofys Kitchen and next to the Fitness Center.

2. Not sure about cold stuff

3. when we went in January they had some breakfast items because Tangoroa Terrace was closed. Like a waffle with fruit biscuit, bacon platter. Not sure if they still have that there or back at Tangaroa Terrace. What they do have at the coffee house is pastries, fruit, yogurt and a few other small items.  We sometimes order Starbucks and pick it up and eat while we wait in line to enter. We leave DLH around 6:30 grab coffee and wait in line. 

4. Yes their is one close but i do not think you can order ahead. Maybe now you can. But it is probably just easier to order and go to the gates than go out of the hotel then get coffee then come back to hotel then go back out. Or Maybe someone can leave 5-10 minutes earlier and order and wait for everyone.


----------



## gpjacobs

Elle23 said:


> I have a few questions if anyone can answer!
> 
> 1. Does DLH have laundry facilities and where are they located? Do they use cash or credit cards?
> 
> 2. If I have groceries delivered, will Bell Services know to keep the cold stuff cold until I am able to pick it up? (I’ve never had groceries delivered before, so it’s new to me!)
> 
> 3. What kind of breakfast items are available at the Coffee House in the morning? It looks like that will be our only breakfast option at the hotel that will be open to allow enough time for 7 am EMH. Everything else opens at 7am. (We don’t need anything big.... just something to tide us over till later).
> 
> 4. Is Starbucks a close enough walk to go and grab something and bring it back to the room? I noticed they open at 5 am. Is security out that early?
> 
> Thanks!!


I can answer a few of your question but hoping other DISers chime in! 

1. Yes, there is a small laundry room on site. It takes credit/debit cards and there is vending machine with laundry supplies as well. 

2. We've had groceries delivered but didn't leave them at the Bell Desk. Personally, I'd recommend being at the hotel during the delivery window so you can get everything into the fridge ASAP. For example, we needed lactose-free milk for our kiddo (not available in the parks) and, by the time it was delivered, the container was already sweating and wasn't exactly cold to the touch. I'd hate for any of your groceries to spoil at the Bell Desk. 

4. Room to door, I'd say it's a 7-10 minute walk to Starbucks depending on which tower your in - so def. doable!


----------



## Elle23

Thank you for your responses! They were very helpful!!!

Do y’all know if there is anywhere that we can refill a water bottle? That’s one thing I always liked about WDW hotels. There is always a place to fill water bottles! If not, I’ll just have some delivered, but it would be nice not to have to waste all that plastic!

Oh, and one more question! How early should be leave to arrive for 7 am EMH (or whatever they are called)? Do we need to go and camp out a bit, or can we get there closer to the start time?


----------



## Becca1007

Elle23 said:


> Thank you for your responses! They were very helpful!!!
> 
> Do y’all know if there is anywhere that we can refill a water bottle? That’s one thing I always liked about WDW hotels. There is always a place to fill water bottles! If not, I’ll just have some delivered, but it would be nice not to have to waste all that plastic!
> 
> Oh, and one more question! How early should be leave to arrive for 7 am EMH (or whatever they are called)? Do we need to go and camp out a bit, or can we get there closer to the start time?


Not sure about at the hotel, however we travel with our hydroflasks in the park all the time now. We just ask at a counter service location for a glass of ice or ice water to top them up. You can fill them at Rancho del Zocalo (outdoor water filling station) or Pizza Port (indoors on the soda machines), counter service has to give it to you in a cup they can't fill your container directly, so there is waste there but at least it is compostable (in theory). Starbucks in DTD has always just filled my water bottle directly as long as it was empty when I give it to them.


----------



## tink89

Elle23 said:


> Thank you for your responses! They were very helpful!!!
> 
> Do y’all know if there is anywhere that we can refill a water bottle? That’s one thing I always liked about WDW hotels. There is always a place to fill water bottles! If not, I’ll just have some delivered, but it would be nice not to have to waste all that plastic!
> 
> Oh, and one more question! How early should be leave to arrive for 7 am EMH (or whatever they are called)? Do we need to go and camp out a bit, or can we get there closer to the start time?


We did EMH in December during Christmas staying at FatasyTower and in January during MLK weekend staying at frontier tower. Both times we left our room about 6:30 am and either went to the coffee house or order Starbucks. We were in line always by 6:45. Usually that would put at least about 15 families in front of us. But we never try to be the first inline during EMH especially with MP. We get so much done.


----------



## Elle23

tink89 said:


> We did EMH in December during Christmas staying at FatasyTower and in January during MLK weekend staying at frontier tower. Both times we left our room about 6:30 am and either went to the coffee house or order Starbucks. We were in line always by 6:45. Usually that would put at least about 15 families in front of us. But we never try to be the first inline during EMH especially with MP. We get so much done.



Thank you!!


----------



## Elle23

Becca1007 said:


> Not sure about at the hotel, however we travel with our hydroflasks in the park all the time now. We just ask at a counter service location for a glass of ice or ice water to top them up. You can fill them at Rancho del Zocalo (outdoor water filling station) or Pizza Port (indoors on the soda machines), counter service has to give it to you in a cup they can't fill your container directly, so there is waste there but at least it is compostable (in theory). Starbucks in DTD has always just filled my water bottle directly as long as it was empty when I give it to them.



Thank you!!


----------



## 2 Pinks

Elle23 said:


> Thank you for your responses! They were very helpful!!!
> 
> Do y’all know if there is anywhere that we can refill a water bottle? That’s one thing I always liked about WDW hotels. There is always a place to fill water bottles! If not, I’ll just have some delivered, but it would be nice not to have to waste all that plastic!
> 
> Oh, and one more question! How early should be leave to arrive for 7 am EMH (or whatever they are called)? Do we need to go and camp out a bit, or can we get there closer to the start time?


I'm curious about these as well. We will have water bottles, about the only things we plan to carry, and would like to refill them. And I was anticipating leaving the hotel rooms at 6:30 for EMH so good to hear thats about right, especially with a Starbucks stop on the way!


----------



## Becca1007

2 Pinks said:


> I'm curious about these as well. We will have water bottles, about the only things we plan to carry, and would like to refill them. And I was anticipating leaving the hotel rooms at 6:30 for EMH so good to hear thats about right, especially with a Starbucks stop on the way!


See above ... also I remembered there is a water bottle filling station by the Innoventions building/Tomorrowland Terrace area; but to be honest if I am over that way I just go into Pizza Port because then I get ice too!


----------



## AndrewC

Does anyone know if the laundry is open 24/7? Is there any connectivity to show the status/availability of the machines? This will probably be the first year I make use of it (since I've stretched my trip out to 8 days now) and probably will do one load real quick after I get done with the parks (10pm or 11pm depending on the day). What's everyone preferred method for carrying dirty/clean clothes between your room and the laundry area? I'll probably request Adventure Tower (was randomly placed there my first year and enjoy it )


----------



## avalon451

Elle23 said:


> I have a few questions if anyone can answer!
> 
> 1. Does DLH have laundry facilities and where are they located? Do they use cash or credit cards?
> 
> 2. If I have groceries delivered, will Bell Services know to keep the cold stuff cold until I am able to pick it up? (I’ve never had groceries delivered before, so it’s new to me!)
> 
> 3. What kind of breakfast items are available at the Coffee House in the morning? It looks like that will be our only breakfast option at the hotel that will be open to allow enough time for 7 am EMH. Everything else opens at 7am. (We don’t need anything big.... just something to tide us over till later).
> 
> 4. Is Starbucks a close enough walk to go and grab something and bring it back to the room? I noticed they open at 5 am. Is security out that early?
> 
> Thanks!!


I'll chime in with the things I'm familiar with:

2. Yes, the bell desk has cold storage, and will store the perishables from your grocery delivery until you can pick up. You do not have to be present, unless you have alcohol included in your grocery order.

3. Related to groceries, we always pick up breakfast items to keep in the room-- there are small fridges and microwaves. You  can order your yogurt, granola, milk, juice, muffins, power bars, etc. and a case of bottled water in your grocery delivery. Eat while getting ready, or take it with  you to eat while you stand in line at the gate. It's enough to tide you over till snack time or a late breakfast/brunch. 

4. Agree with the PP who suggested you get your Starbucks on the way. If you've never used mobile order for Starbucks, it's a lifesaver. Get it on your phone, and put in your order just before or when you leave your hotel room (I'd leave by 6:15 for a 7 a.m. MM). Then pick it up on the way through Downtown Disney. Be sure you're ordering at the correct one, which is between Sunglass Hut and World of Disney, 1570 Disneyland Drive, suite 105. 

Re: water bottles... I can't stand the taste of CA water. Guess we're spoiled living in the Pacific Northwest, with our good water. I will fill our refillable water bottles with bottled water before leaving the hotel room, then refill at available places around the parks during the day.


----------



## LizzyS

Elle23 said:


> 3. What kind of breakfast items are available at the Coffee House in the morning? It looks like that will be our only breakfast option at the hotel that will be open to allow enough time for 7 am EMH. Everything else opens at 7am. (We don’t need anything big.... just something to tide us over till later).



I would skip The Coffee House, tbh.  We went there before EMH at Disneyland one morning and the line was long (it moved fast, however), but they were almost out of pastries by the time we got up to the counter and that's all we were there for.  I wasn't impressed. 

It'd probably be better to send someone early to Starbucks in DtD, honestly.


----------



## pharmama

I have a couple of pool questions- I believe I've seen before that you can use the pool on check out day "until you are ready to leave".  So will the key card still work all day to access the pool area?  I also vaguely recall reading that there are restrooms by the pool that might have changing areas?

Finally, is there wi-fi by the pools?  I am looking at a scenario where I might need to work down in the pool area on check out day while my kids play until probably early afternoon.


----------



## wowsmom

avalon451 said:


> 4. Agree with the PP who suggested you get your Starbucks on the way. If you've never used mobile order for Starbucks, it's a lifesaver. Get it on your phone, and put in your order just before or when you leave your hotel room (I'd leave by 6:15 for a 7 a.m. MM). Then pick it up on the way through Downtown Disney. Be sure you're ordering at the correct one, which is between Sunglass Hut and World of Disney, 1570 Disneyland Drive, suite 105.



I would probably order at Starbucks West, which is right before the Lego store...it's much less crowded, in my experience.


----------



## DLgal

There is a Coke Freestyle machine inside Tangaroa Terrace where you can fill up water bottles with ice and filtered water.


----------



## Elle23

DLgal said:


> There is a Coke Freestyle machine inside Tangaroa Terrace where you can fill up water bottles with ice and filtered water.



Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## DLgal

Elle23 said:


> Good to know! Thank you!



You're welcome! My son and I went there for breakfast last week and I was glad to see that machine in there.


----------



## Becca1007

pharmama said:


> I have a couple of pool questions- I believe I've seen before that you can use the pool on check out day "until you are ready to leave".  So will the key card still work all day to access the pool area?  I also vaguely recall reading that there are restrooms by the pool that might have changing areas?
> 
> Finally, is there wi-fi by the pools?  I am looking at a scenario where I might need to work down in the pool area on check out day while my kids play until probably early afternoon.


We got a pool access card from the front desk on our checkout day. Our key stopped working the gate at the normal checkout time. This was about 1 year ago, so it might have changed.


----------



## Elle23

6 days until we check in!!!

A couple of questions....

Will I be able to charge tips back to the hotel like we do at WDW?

And does anyone know if there is a micowave anywhere available for use?

Thanks!

Edit...thought of a couple more!

Can I charge Starbucks at Downtown Disney back to the hotel room (and other DD shops and restaurants)?

And is there anywhere to purchase bottled water at the hotel, like at the gift shop?

Thanks again!


----------



## Elle23

Does DLH always have turn down service? We have gotten it for the last 2 nights! We are just a standard non-club level room, so I certainly wasn’t expecting it!


----------



## Erin M

Elle23 said:


> Does DLH always have turn down service? We have gotten it for the last 2 nights! We are just a standard non-club level room, so I certainly wasn’t expecting it!


We did not get turn down service last year in our premium view room.  I think you got some pixie dust!


----------



## StarlitNight05

Elle23 said:


> Does DLH always have turn down service? We have gotten it for the last 2 nights! We are just a standard non-club level room, so I certainly wasn’t expecting it!


We didn't get turn down service during our stay last November either. Lucky!


----------



## AndrewC

Just switched from a standard room to premium downtown Disney view room. I requested being in the Adventure Tower, does anyone know which floors the premium DTD view rooms are on?


----------



## Elle23

StarlitNight05 said:


> We didn't get turn down service during our stay last November either. Lucky!



I was surprised! If I had known we would receive it that first night, I would have left my room a lot cleaner that afternoon!


----------



## mouschievous

Two DLH questions - 

1 - If I reserve now just to have the reservations, and better rates become available later, can I get the better rate?  We aren't going until Sept 2020.

2 - If we stay at DLH but get our tickets through UT or LMT, can we still use the MM/EMH each day, or does that only work if you bought your tickets through Disney also?


----------



## AndrewC

mouschievous said:


> Two DLH questions -
> 
> 1 - If I reserve now just to have the reservations, and better rates become available later, can I get the better rate?  We aren't going until Sept 2020.
> 
> 2 - If we stay at DLH but get our tickets through UT or LMT, can we still use the MM/EMH each day, or does that only work if you bought your tickets through Disney also?



You should be able to cancel up to a couple days before your travel dates IF you don’t book a travel package. Don’t book airfare or tickets with your hotel, I don’t think you can cancel those packages.


----------



## avalon451

Elle23 said:


> Does DLH always have turn down service? We have gotten it for the last 2 nights! We are just a standard non-club level room, so I certainly wasn’t expecting it!


Hey, we didn’t get it the last two nights! Lucky!


----------



## Summer2018

Elle23 said:


> Does DLH always have turn down service? We have gotten it for the last 2 nights! We are just a standard non-club level room, so I certainly wasn’t expecting it!


We got none of that in April.  100% Pixie Dust.


----------



## Elle23

Well I’m thankful for the pixie dust!!!

We had a rough check in, so I was wondering if that had anything to do with it?

I was craving something sweet last night and was so excited when I remembered the chocolates I had stashed in the drawer!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

AndrewC said:


> Just switched from a standard room to premium downtown Disney view room. I requested being in the Adventure Tower, does anyone know which floors the premium DTD view rooms are on?



I believe premium rooms are above floor 8. The view and tower you requested is my fave, have fun!!


----------



## Skjhjb

How are you all requesting towers?? I have no information yet.

My best pal is my TA, and she booked this for me. So I can't see any of my reservation on the app or my account at all. She is currently on her way home from DW, so I imagine my travel info is all currently in her mailbox for my trip in 10 days.

But she's called - she was told no online check in, I do it all when I get there. So do we just request that tower when we check in? We're just in a standard room....


----------



## AndrewC

Skjhjb said:


> How are you all requesting towers?? I have no information yet.
> 
> My best pal is my TA, and she booked this for me. So I can't see any of my reservation on the app or my account at all. She is currently on her way home from DW, so I imagine my travel info is all currently in her mailbox for my trip in 10 days.
> 
> But she's called - she was told no online check in, I do it all when I get there. So do we just request that tower when we check in? We're just in a standard room....



I called and politely asked for that tower and a room with two bed (I’m going with a good friend... but I don’t think she considers me THAT good of a friend ) They can’t guarantee anything, but they do their best. I’ll ask again at check it. The last couple years they have been able to honor the request, but I never get my hopes up.


----------



## 5forMickey

Elle23 said:


> I was surprised! If I had known we would receive it that first night, I would have left my room a lot cleaner that afternoon!



We’ve always received it unless someone left the “Do not disturb” sign up. On our last trip we had just gotten back to the room when they came to turn down the sheets and some of the party was quietly sleeping (okay, snoring loudly). My DH told them we were fine so she just handed him a handful of chocolates


----------



## DWillowBay

5forMickey said:


> We’ve always received it unless someone left the “Do not disturb” sign up. On our last trip we had just gotten back to the room when they came to turn down the sheets and some of the party was quietly sleeping (okay, snoring loudly). My DH told them we were fine so she just handed him a handful of chocolates


Love it when people just hand me handfuls of chocolates!!    What a great way to end a day....anywhere!


----------



## Summer2018

Skjhjb said:


> How are you all requesting towers?? I have no information yet.
> 
> My best pal is my TA, and she booked this for me. So I can't see any of my reservation on the app or my account at all. She is currently on her way home from DW, so I imagine my travel info is all currently in her mailbox for my trip in 10 days.
> 
> But she's called - she was told no online check in, I do it all when I get there. So do we just request that tower when we check in? We're just in a standard room....


I requested Fantasy Tower when we booked it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Skjhjb said:


> How are you all requesting towers?? I have no information yet.
> 
> My best pal is my TA, and she booked this for me. So I can't see any of my reservation on the app or my account at all. She is currently on her way home from DW, so I imagine my travel info is all currently in her mailbox for my trip in 10 days.
> 
> But she's called - she was told no online check in, I do it all when I get there. So do we just request that tower when we check in? We're just in a standard room....


Call the hotel directly 10 days to 2 Weeks before check-in.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

mouschievous said:


> 2 - If we stay at DLH but get our tickets through UT or LMT, can we still use the MM/EMH each day, or does that only work if you bought your tickets through Disney also?


Yes! Your early admission is tied to your resort hotel key and will work, regardless of where you’ve bought your tickets.


----------



## kristie73

mouschievous said:


> Two DLH questions -
> 
> 1 - If I reserve now just to have the reservations, and better rates become available later, can I get the better rate?  We aren't going until Sept 2020.
> ?



So I booked our hotel last year, but didn't pay for the whole thing up front, I've been paying on it all year.  There is a new discount for rooms that is recently advertised, 20-25% during the dates that I'll be there.  So I called to see if the discount could be applied for my reservation.  It cannot.  He said there weren't any discounted rooms left for the dates that I have reserved. I think it's BS.  It must be hit or miss, if the dates you want still have allotted discounted rooms available then it would probably work.  He also then told me because I'm within my 30 days, that I would be charged $50 to change my reservation. What!??  So whatever, I guess it's the full on price -no discount.  I hope I get a free upgrade or some pixie dust.


----------



## Sydnerella

avalon451 said:


> Hey, we didn’t get it the last two nights! Lucky!


The four of us (DH, DS15, DD12) were pleasantly surprised to receive turn down service in our standard room for our recent weeks vacation. We wondered if it was standard for the hotel or because it was noted on our reservation that we were celebrating our 20th anniversary or something. We were happy to have fresh towels and made beds after our afternoon breaks and it reminded us of our cruise to have the service and chocolates. No towel creatures though 



Summer2018 said:


> I requested Fantasy Tower when we booked it.


I understand doing that and I definitely had thought of doing so but did not end up doing it, which is SO unlike me! So I did not make an advance room request but I had really hoped for the Fantasy tower (and a pixie dust upgrade) and also I did not ask for any upgrades at check-in but knew our TA noted our 20th Anniversary in our ressie.

Fortunately we were placed in the Fantasy tower, on the 5th floor if I recall correctly. Facing Disneyland so we could see Fireworks at night and Galaxy’s Edge lit up ( and yes, the parking lot). But I was thrilled! It was perfect! We had a room with two queens and a sofa. Enclosed toilet. Single sink and shower in the bathroom. And the little bathroom sized room outside the bathroom with the counter/mirror/coffee maker and closet which gave us so much more room to get ready. It was great for our family with teens.  Better than the smaller counter in the hall set up. The CM said it would be a good room for us. And boy was he right in so many ways 

Im so glad I did not make a request because who knows what we may have been switched into, a “better view” with less functionality? I told myself if the desk person was “seasoned” to go with what they gave me and trust them to choose well for us. Im so pleased I did! Our view of fireworks from our beds as we drifted off to sleep that first night is something we will never forget and have never experienced before!


----------



## Elle23

Sydnerella said:


> The four of us (DH, DS15, DD12) were pleasantly surprised to receive turn down service in our standard room for our recent weeks vacation. We wondered if it was standard for the hotel or because it was noted on our reservation that we were celebrating our 20th anniversary or something. We were happy to have fresh towels and made beds after our afternoon breaks and it reminded us of our cruise to have the service and chocolates. No towel creatures though
> 
> 
> I understand doing that and I definitely had thought of doing so but did not end up doing it, which is SO unlike me! So I did not make an advance room request but I had really hoped for the Fantasy tower (and a pixie dust upgrade) and also I did not ask for any upgrades at check-in but knew our TA noted our 20th Anniversary in our ressie.
> 
> Fortunately we were placed in the Fantasy tower, on the 5th floor if I recall correctly. Facing Disneyland so we could see Fireworks at night and Galaxy’s Edge lit up ( and yes, the parking lot). But I was thrilled! It was perfect! We had a room with two queens and a sofa. Enclosed toilet. Single sink and shower in the bathroom. And the little bathroom sized room outside the bathroom with the counter/mirror/coffee maker and closet which gave us so much more room to get ready. It was great for our family with teens.  Better than the smaller counter in the hall set up. The CM said it would be a good room for us. And boy was he right in so many ways
> 
> Im so glad I did not make a request because who knows what we may have been switched into, a “better view” with less functionality? I told myself if the desk person was “seasoned” to go with what they gave me and trust them to choose well for us. Im so pleased I did! Our view of fireworks from our beds as we drifted off to sleep that first night is something we will never forget and have never experienced before!



We actually had a better view of the fireworks from our DLH room than we did when we were at RBT after Fantasmic! We were so disappointed when all of the fireworks were behind trees at RBT when we had just seen them so beautifully the night before from our hotel room!


----------



## Aurora0427

Hi! We are staying one night at the Disneyland Hotel in mid October. I’m so excited! They told me our room category was deluxe? She said either a pool view or city view. Any advice on which tower etc to ask for???? Thanks!


----------



## joy@disney

Can anyone tell me what ammenities are in the Disneyland Hotel rooms. We just have a standard room. I’m looking for a coffee maker, microwave, toaster, refrigerator with freezer.


----------



## dansdad

joy@disney said:


> Can anyone tell me what ammenities are in the Disneyland Hotel rooms. We just have a standard room. I’m looking for a coffee maker, microwave, toaster, refrigerator with freezer.




You might get more, or quicker, replies if you post this over on the Disneyland Board.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/disneyland-california.26/


----------



## DLgal

joy@disney said:


> Can anyone tell me what ammenities are in the Disneyland Hotel rooms. We just have a standard room. I’m looking for a coffee maker, microwave, toaster, refrigerator with freezer.



Um, you will get a coffee maker and small fridge. There isn't a full kitchen. Hotel rooms typically don't have toasters and freezers. There are microwaves for public use in the ground floor of each DLH tower near the vending machines.


----------



## Lynne M

Moving this to the Disneyland board.


----------



## avalon451

What DLgal said. You can get kitchens if you stay at Grand Californian DVC, otherwise you'll have to go offsite for kitchenettes. Most of the hotels on Harbor have a microwave and a dorm-sized fridge as well as the usual coffeemaker. They aren't fancy but the ones near the crosswalk (BWPPI, Park Vue, Tropicana, Desert Inn, Grand Legacy, Camelot) are actually probably closer than DLH or PPH, and about 1/2 to 1/3 the price.


----------



## VandVsmama

joy@disney said:


> Can anyone tell me what ammenities are in the Disneyland Hotel rooms. We just have a standard room. I’m looking for a coffee maker, microwave, toaster, refrigerator with freezer.



Coffee maker and fridge - yes.
Microwave, toaster, freezer - no.  1 microwave per "tower."  No toaster and I don't recall there being any small freezer in the in-room fridge the times we've stayed at the DLH.

The non-standard rooms don't have microwave, toaster, or freezer either.  GCH DVC probably does, but snagging a DVC reservation at the GCH is challenging even for DVC owners.  The problem is that there aren't a whole lot of DVC rooms/suites available at that property.

If those are must have items, then you should consider staying off site.


----------



## Elle23

Aurora0427 said:


> Hi! We are staying one night at the Disneyland Hotel in mid October. I’m so excited! They told me our room category was deluxe? She said either a pool view or city view. Any advice on which tower etc to ask for???? Thanks!



I would suggest either Fantasy or Adventure.

We were originally put in the Frontier Tower, and our key didn’t work (twice). After slogging between Frontier and Fantasy several times trying to get it resolved, Frontier felt a hundred miles away.  I finally asked to be put in Fantasy, and I was SO glad I did. It is much closer to DTD and much more convenient to everything else.


----------



## wowsmom

Elle23 said:


> I would suggest either Fantasy or Adventure.
> 
> We were originally put in the Frontier Tower, and our key didn’t work (twice). After slogging between Frontier and Fantasy several times trying to get it resolved, Frontier felt a hundred miles away.  I finally asked to be put in Fantasy, and I was SO glad I did. It is much closer to DTD and much more convenient to everything else.




Also, city view in Fantasy makes fireworks visible (if they're going that night) whereas city view in Frontier gives you a view of the parking lots.


----------



## avalon451

We stayed in Adventure tower 3 weeks ago, it was nice. So close to the entrance; we stepped out of the elevator, through the doors to a walkway, maybe a hundred feet or so along the walkway to cross the street to the security entrance. 

When checking in, I asked if there was a free upgrade available, and she gave us a pool view, which was really nice.


----------



## ADLFAN

You could always snag a toaster at Target and set yourself up! One time I brought my own electric tea kettle, but it ended up being a waste of space. Microwaves were off the lobby in a vending machine room.


----------



## twodogs

ADLFAN said:


> You could always snag a toaster at Target and set yourself up! One time I brought my own electric tea kettle, but it ended up being a waste of space. Microwaves were off the lobby in a vending machine room.


I think some hotels specifically prohibit you from bringing a toaster.  I guess it is a fire hazard (or at least a hazard of setting off the fire alarms due to smoke?). So I would check with the hotel before you buy or bring a toaster.


----------



## twodogs

kristie73 said:


> So I booked our hotel last year, but didn't pay for the whole thing up front, I've been paying on it all year.  There is a new discount for rooms that is recently advertised, 20-25% during the dates that I'll be there.  So I called to see if the discount could be applied for my reservation.  It cannot.  He said there weren't any discounted rooms left for the dates that I have reserved. I think it's BS.  It must be hit or miss, if the dates you want still have allotted discounted rooms available then it would probably work.  He also then told me because I'm within my 30 days, that I would be charged $50 to change my reservation. What!??  So whatever, I guess it's the full on price -no discount.  I hope I get a free upgrade or some pixie dust.


I am guessing you had a package, which is why you have a 30 day cancellation/change fee. If you book room only, you can cancel up to 5 days prior to check in with no penalty (you have to put down a deposit equal to one night’s charges when you book it; I’m not sure if you can make payments along the way or not).  That way, if a better deal comes out close to your trip, you can cancel and rebook without a penalty.  It would not have helped you here, however, as it sounds like there were no rooms available for your dates for the discount anyway.  Discounted rooms are limited, and once they are booked for certain days, then they won’t be able to give you the discount regardless of room only or package because there are simply no rooms to book at that rate.  Just because they have rooms available for your dates does not mean that they have “sale” rooms available for your dates.  We have had this happen before, and it is just luck of the draw.  Sometimes it works out and we rebook and get the deal, and sometimes the deals go so fast that we miss it.  I actually recheck hotel prices almost daily (just takes a moment) for the months leading to our trip.  That way I can rebook if anything better comes up.  They will apply the sale rate to only some of the days of your reservation and keep the others at full price if only some nights are available with the deal or some are already sold out with the deal (many deals are only Sunday through Thursday nights, for example).  Hope you have a great trip either way!!


----------



## twodogs

Just to continue my answer, the current holiday discount is only good for “most” Sunday through Thursday nights during the offer period.  We are traveling in 2 weeks, and I just rebooked my room last week when this offer came out.  It only saved me on one night (the Sunday night of our Friday to Monday trip), but that alone saved us $300 (we also were able to downgrade our view from DTD to Woods/Courtyard at GCH, which is the view I wanted but it was booked so I had the more expensive view booked initially).  I booked this room months ago, checked daily and finally got a little discount 2 weeks before the trip for one night of our stay.  It is still a big savings.  And, it would still outweigh the $50 change fee they are charging you if a discounted room did become available at any time before your trip.  So I would advise to keep checking, as people with room only reservations can cancel up to 5 days before without a penalty. So someone with a discounted room may cancel and it could open up for you.  Just be aware that the sale may only apply to certain nights of your stay, as in this case, only “most” Sunday through Thursday nights.  Good luck!


----------



## Aurora0427

Elle23 said:


> I would suggest either Fantasy or Adventure.
> 
> We were originally put in the Frontier Tower, and our key didn’t work (twice). After slogging between Frontier and Fantasy several times trying to get it resolved, Frontier felt a hundred miles away.  I finally asked to be put in Fantasy, and I was SO glad I did. It is much closer to DTD and much more convenient to everything else.



Thank you!


----------



## Aurora0427

avalon451 said:


> We stayed in Adventure tower 3 weeks ago, it was nice. So close to the entrance; we stepped out of the elevator, through the doors to a walkway, maybe a hundred feet or so along the walkway to cross the street to the security entrance.
> 
> When checking in, I asked if there was a free upgrade available, and she gave us a pool view, which was really nice.



Awesome! I’ll ask nicely and see if we get a little extra Disney Magic!


----------



## hootey

We have stayed in all three towers at the DLH, enjoyed all three. there are pros & cons to each tower.


----------



## Cloe Colton

twodogs said:


> Just to continue my answer, the current holiday discount is only good for “most” Sunday through Thursday nights during the offer period.  We are traveling in 2 weeks, and I just rebooked my room last week when this offer came out.  It only saved me on one night (the Sunday night of our Friday to Monday trip), but that alone saved us $300 (we also were able to downgrade our view from DTD to Woods/Courtyard at GCH, which is the view I wanted but it was booked so I had the more expensive view booked initially).  I booked this room months ago, checked daily and finally got a little discount 2 weeks before the trip for one night of our stay.  It is still a big savings.  And, it would still outweigh the $50 change fee they are charging you if a discounted room did become available at any time before your trip.  So I would advise to keep checking, as people with room only reservations can cancel up to 5 days before without a penalty. So someone with a discounted room may cancel and it could open up for you.  Just be aware that the sale may only apply to certain nights of your stay, as in this case, only “most” Sunday through Thursday nights.  Good luck!



So did you just call to see if the offer could be applied to the dates of your trip that were eligible?


----------



## pharmama

Just stayed in Frontier tower earlier this week in a pool view room on the 11th floor. The room was great- very spacious-but we all hated the slog down to that tower. It’s not really that far but it sure seems like it when you have to walk past the others to get there and are already tired. The schlep from the room to self parking with our bags also seemed eternal. 

I requested Adventure or Fantasy on check in  but we also wanted three beds to reduce sharing (it was me and my 3 DDs). The only availability for three beds (2 queens and the daybed/sofa) was Frontier tower so we went with it. 

Now that I’ve stayed in all 3, Adventure tower is my favorite for sure followed by Fantasy then Frontier.


----------



## LizzyS

I really liked the Adventure Tower when we stayed there this past February.  My husband was amazed at how close we were to the security checkpoint at the end of DtD, lol.

On a related note, I took that little "Neat and Ready" card with the picture of Walt and the maid's name on it home, laminated it, and have it hanging on my bathroom mirror.  It makes me smile to see Walt, anyway.  I have a quote of his hanging here at work and that photo of him walking through the castle hanging in my home (the same one can be seen in many DLH hotel rooms).


----------



## twodogs

Cloe Colton said:


> So did you just call to see if the offer could be applied to the dates of your trip that were eligible?


I just kept checking the website, and when the dates and room that I wanted became available with the discount, I rebooked online (yes, paid another deposit) and then called to cancel my other reservations.  This is probably not the most economical way to do it, but I have seen these rooms disappear from my cart (especially when there is a sale involved).  I have been stalking this reservation for months, so I had no problem double booking, and then calling to cancel my other reservations.  The refund of those deposits hit my card within 2-3 days (they said it might take 14 days but it didn’t).  I think I could have called, but they would not ” apply” it, as I understand that they technically book a new reservation, then move your existing deposit to the new reservation.  But yes it can be done by phone if availability is still there.  I don’t trust the hold times, so I just snagged it online straight away.


----------



## Aurora0427

We just returned from a one night stay at the Disneyland Hotel. From start to finish, the service of every cast member we encountered was top notch. We checked in early Monday morning, and the CM at the desk helped me decide on a tower and found us a wonderful room in the Adventure Tower with a fantastic view of the pool. He really went above and beyond to make sure our first experience was excellent. We spent most of Monday at Disneyland, and while my husband got cleaned up and checked work emails, my mom and I took the kids to Trader  Sam’s. Our server was wonderful, the drinks and appetizers delicious, the dole whips perfect, and the atmosphere SO MUCH FUN. 

Two incidents have made me a fan for life... I left my Malificent Minnie ears on the table. When I went back less than an hour later, they were nowhere to be found and hadn’t been turned in. I was sad because I bought these years ago at WDW and they’re unique. So an hour later as we are called for our table at Goofy’s Kitchen, a CM comes running up with my ears! They’d been found at TS, and a cast member personally delivered them to me at dinner. I couldn’t believe it. Apparently we had issues leaving things because we left 3 items in our room. After completing the online form, a cast member from the DLH list and found called me this morning confirming everything and told me she was putting our items in the mail. Such excellent service! 

I fell in love with the DLH. I love the classic Disney music they play around the grounds, the retro tiki vibe, the special haunted mansion effects in the fantasy tower, the special trick or treating for hotel guests, and most of all the amazing cast members at the hotel. We are locals from San Diego, and staying here every trip isn’t possible, as we come too frequently, but the DLH will always have my heart and I can’t wait to splurge on a longer stay for my bday in April! 

Just had to share my thoughts... if you’re thinking of booking the DLH, just do it! It’s awesome. Even the other guests were all friendly and upbeat!


----------



## KrzyKtty101

We are really excited to stay at this hotel for our 1st visit to Disneyland this Christmas.  Cannot wait to try Trader Sam's.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Staying here in Feb for the first time.  We were able to stay at PPH and GCH this past June so we're looking forward to completing the "trifecta"


----------



## MotherofMouseketeers

We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel for our first time during Christmas Eve and Day. Has anyone stayed during this time? Any advice to make it extra magical for the holiday?


----------



## MotherofMouseketeers

KrzyKtty101 said:


> We are really excited to stay at this hotel for our 1st visit to Disneyland this Christmas.  Cannot wait to try Trader Sam's.


We’re staying at the Disneyland hotel for our first time at Christmas too!


----------



## kristie73

I just wanted to come back and post our experience with our stay at DLH. We stayed 4 nights, Oct 13 week. I booked a standard room. I requested either Fantasy or Adventure tower. We got the 11th floor in Fantasy tower. At first I was disappointed with no free upgrade, but view was ok. We could see Star Wars land and the fireworks from our room Sunday night. The bathroom was with toilet in own room inside bathroom with sink and shower, but there was a spot outside the bathroom where I could do makeup, hair while others were showering inside bathroom. 

The pool slide was a little disappointing, the top slide wasn't open. I'm not sure why, but my 12 year old said it was lame. We did enjoy the pool and hot tub during breaks. I wish it stayed open later so we could soak in the hot tub in the evening, but it closed at 9pm, which seemed too early? We did not eat at the hotel, but ordered a few drinks from the pool. Overall our stay was fine.


----------



## tink89

MotherofMouseketeers said:


> We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel for our first time during Christmas Eve and Day. Has anyone stayed during this time? Any advice to make it extra magical for the holiday?


We stayed there dec 21 -25 last year. I love the holidays at the DL.  I know DLH and i believe the other 2 hotels have a Santa on site. They will give you a schedule when you check in of events and activities happening at the hotels. You can always get a package to decorate the room. I just love being on site with the holiday music playing as you walk in to the parks. There is usually a gingerbread house at one of the hotels also.


----------



## MotherofMouseketeers

tink89 said:


> We stayed there dec 21 -25 last year. I love the holidays at the DL.  I know DLH and i believe the other 2 hotels have a Santa on site. They will give you a schedule when you check in of events and activities happening at the hotels. You can always get a package to decorate the room. I just love being on site with the holiday music playing as you walk in to the parks. There is usually a gingerbread house at one of the hotels also.


Would be amazing to spot Santa at the happiest place on earth before he makes his travels! Do you know how to go about ordering a package for decorating the room? Also, we’re you able to come and go from the parks even if the park hits capacity? Thanks for your help


----------



## tink89

MotherofMouseketeers said:


> Would be amazing to spot Santa at the happiest place on earth before he makes his travels! Do you know how to go about ordering a package for decorating the room? Also, we’re you able to come and go from the parks even if the park hits capacity? Thanks for your help



For decorating and other items go to disney floral and gifts. http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/home.do

We went in 2017 12/28-31 and park did hit capacity one of the days. in 2018 we went 12/21-25 and do not recall park hitting capacity. We always utilize EMH and Max pass. We had a group of 12 in 2018 and we got there at 7 am and by 1 pm we had already done all the must rides for the day and we were out of the parks and going either to the pool or shopping. We would go back in to the parks after 5 pm. and go on rides we had a MP for or just to shop in the parks or eat a churro. Go early and use MP. By 2 pm crowds are a bit crazy. Have a plan and you will be fine.


----------



## bandaidqueen

MotherofMouseketeers said:


> We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel for our first time during Christmas Eve and Day. Has anyone stayed during this time? Any advice to make it extra magical for the holiday?


We always bring a small tree to set up in the room, but we drive there so it's not a issue. I have seen doors with wreaths that I assume guests brought with them. Idk.


----------



## MotherofMouseketeers

We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel over Christmas and we’ve never been. 

Can someone tell me the differences between each tower at the Disneyland Hotel?

Does every room have a light up castle headboard?


----------



## dieumeye

MotherofMouseketeers said:


> We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel over Christmas and we’ve never been.
> 
> Can someone tell me the differences between each tower at the Disneyland Hotel?
> 
> Does every room have a light up castle headboard?


All three towers are very similar. While there are some differences, they are pretty minor, so I wouldn't worry about being disappointed if you get one tower instead of another. Here are some differences.

Fantasy Tower - the "main" tower. It's the one that has the lobby, gift shop, and is connected to the ballroom/convention rooms where Goofy's Kitchen and Steakhouse 55 are located. Views are either city view or of the courtyard/pool area. There are pictures of celebrities visiting Disneyland on the walls along with a large collage of Disney memorabilia, and some photos of Disneyland through the years.

Adventure Tower - technically the "closest" to DTD and the parks (although I think the difference in proximity is way overblown, it's not that much closer). Views are either facing DTD or the courtyard/pool area. There is some concept art/models of Adventureland displayed on the main floor.

Frontier Tower - technically the "farthest away" from DTD and the parks (but again, I think this is way overblown, as it's not that much farther). Views are either city or the pool/courtyard area. There is concept art and a model BTMM on the main floor. Also, a plaque with a tribute to Ol' Unfaithful is outside the entrance to the Frontier Tower.

All of them are more or less the same distance from the courtyard/pool/Trader Sam's area. You can tour the main level of all the towers of you want to see the art installations.


----------



## Angrose

MotherofMouseketeers said:


> We’re staying at the Disneyland Hotel over Christmas and we’ve never been.
> 
> Can someone tell me the differences between each tower at the Disneyland Hotel?
> 
> Does every room have a light up castle headboard?


Yes, they all have the magical headboards!


----------



## superdeluxe

Anyone have recent experience with the best western plus Anaheim inn,  I notice it is closer to the BW that most people stay on harbor


----------



## smartlabelprint

superdeluxe said:


> Anyone have recent experience with the best western plus Anaheim inn,  I notice it is closer to the BW that most people stay on harbor


 you’ll get answers posting on the main board. This thread is about “the Disneyland hotel”


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

We’ve stayed at DLH a few times and I think each time they’ve slipped a note under the door on last day with an offer to stay an extra day for a big discount. Has anyone been there in the last year that has had that happen? We’re going this month and I’m hoping they do but not sure if they’ve done away with it


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> We’ve stayed at DLH a few times and I think each time they’ve slipped a note under the door on last day with an offer to stay an extra day for a big discount. Has anyone been there in the last year that has had that happen? We’re going this month and I’m hoping they do but not sure if they’ve done away with it



I have received that note many times. Last year I received one when I stayed in a regular room, but not the time I was upgraded to a suite. It just depends on when you go. I think if the hotel is empty, they try to entice people to stay. If it’s not, they don’t.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

kristensideaoffun said:


> I have received that note many times. Last year I received one when I stayed in a regular room, but not the time I was upgraded to a suite. It just depends on when you go. I think if the hotel is empty, they try to entice people to stay. If it’s not, they don’t.



Thanks. Debating whether to take the chance we get the note or not. We would prefer to stay an extra night but would be nice not to have to pay full price if don’t need to. It’s a gamble I guess.


----------



## AndrewC

I’ve stayed there four years in a row (late October time frame) for three or four nights and have never got the note. I wonder if they look to see if you’re within drive distance and then issue the notes that way. I’m from Washington state and always fly down, so it wouldn’t help me anyway, but very interesting...


----------



## Aurora0427

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> We’ve stayed at DLH a few times and I think each time they’ve slipped a note under the door on last day with an offer to stay an extra day for a big discount. Has anyone been there in the last year that has had that happen? We’re going this month and I’m hoping they do but not sure if they’ve done away with it



We stayed mid October and did not get a note! We would’ve booked if we’d received one. We are within driving distance.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

AndrewC said:


> I’ve stayed there four years in a row (late October time frame) for three or four nights and have never got the note. I wonder if they look to see if you’re within drive distance and then issue the notes that way. I’m from Washington state and always fly down, so it wouldn’t help me anyway, but very interesting...



I’m also from out of state. I’m guessing it’s based on how many vacant rooms they have.


----------



## MotherofMouseketeers

dieumeye said:


> All three towers are very similar. While there are some differences, they are pretty minor, so I wouldn't worry about being disappointed if you get one tower instead of another. Here are some differences.
> 
> Fantasy Tower - the "main" tower. It's the one that has the lobby, gift shop, and is connected to the ballroom/convention rooms where Goofy's Kitchen and Steakhouse 55 are located. Views are either city view or of the courtyard/pool area. There are pictures of celebrities visiting Disneyland on the walls along with a large collage of Disney memorabilia, and some photos of Disneyland through the years.
> 
> Adventure Tower - technically the "closest" to DTD and the parks (although I think the difference in proximity is way overblown, it's not that much closer). Views are either facing DTD or the courtyard/pool area. There is some concept art/models of Adventureland displayed on the main floor.
> 
> Frontier Tower - technically the "farthest away" from DTD and the parks (but again, I think this is way overblown, as it's not that much farther). Views are either city or the pool/courtyard area. There is concept art and a model BTMM on the main floor. Also, a plaque with a tribute to Ol' Unfaithful is outside the entrance to the Frontier Tower.
> 
> All of them are more or less the same distance from the courtyard/pool/Trader Sam's area. You can tour the main level of all the towers of you want to see the art installations.


Thank you for such a detailed response! So helpful!


----------



## LizzyS

superdeluxe said:


> Anyone have recent experience with the best western plus Anaheim inn,  I notice it is closer to the BW that most people stay on harbor


 
I have reservations for this hotel for our next trip at the end of February.  It looks pretty good, though you don't hear about it much on the boards.


----------



## smartlabelprint

10/31-11/3/19 Thought I'd mention we had the dapper day rate.  We made no requests.  Received a king bed, as hoped.  It was in Adventure Tower 9th floor, right next to the elevator that's closest to the park.  It was nice having that practically private elevator so close! Very quiet at that end of the hall.  Room always cleaned when we got back mid morning.


----------



## AndrewC

Mind if I ask what the rate was that you paid and roughly how early you booked that?


----------



## smartlabelprint

AndrewC said:


> Mind if I ask what the rate was that you paid and roughly how early you booked that?


IT WAS A SPECIAL CONVENTION RATE BECAUSE WE CAME FOR DAPPER DAYS.  I ALSO PURCHASED A $15 TICKET TO THE CONVENTION BUT NEVER MADE IT THERE. I WAS MOSTLY INTERESTED IN EVERYONES CUTE OUTFITS AND DRESSING UP MYSELF.

IT WAS >$900 FOR 3 NIGHTS, WITH TAXES. BOOKED IT THE WEEK I GOT THE E-MAIL FROM DAPPER DAYS THAT THE RATES WERE AVAILABLE. WE HAD ALREADY PLANNED THIS TRIP; WE WERE COMING SPECIFICALLY FOR DAPPER DAYS. MAYBE 9 MOS EARLY?

(SORRY I FORGOT TO TAKE OFF ALL CAPS.)


----------



## Summer2018

LizzyS said:


> I have reservations for this hotel for our next trip at the end of February.  It looks pretty good, though you don't hear about it much on the boards.


I LOVED it.


----------



## AndrewC

smartlabelprint said:


> IT WAS A SPECIAL CONVENTION RATE BECAUSE WE CAME FOR DAPPER DAYS.  I ALSO PURCHASED A $15 TICKET TO THE CONVENTION BUT NEVER MADE IT THERE. I WAS MOSTLY INTERESTED IN EVERYONES CUTE OUTFITS AND DRESSING UP MYSELF.
> 
> IT WAS >$900 FOR 3 NIGHTS, WITH TAXES. BOOKED IT THE WEEK I GOT THE E-MAIL FROM DAPPER DAYS THAT THE RATES WERE AVAILABLE. WE HAD ALREADY PLANNED THIS TRIP; WE WERE COMING SPECIFICALLY FOR DAPPER DAYS. MAYBE 9 MOS EARLY?
> 
> (SORRY I FORGOT TO TAKE OFF ALL CAPS.)



Ya, I would like to give Dapper Days a try... not sure I would dress up (sadly) because of the heat (I was there the week before and it was mid 90s!) but would certainly buy a ticket to the convention and probably walk around it a little to see if anything catches my eye. The dapper day rate is pretty good but Disney did run a promo that took Disneyland Hotels down to close to that rate, but that wasn't announced until right around the start of October. Do you know if the Dapper Day rate is a flexible booking that can be cancelled and refunded ?


----------



## LizzyS

Summer2018 said:


> I LOVED it.



Awesome!  I'm really looking forward to staying there.


----------



## smartlabelprint

AndrewC said:


> Ya, I would like to give Dapper Days a try... not sure I would dress up (sadly) because of the heat (I was there the week before and it was mid 90s!) but would certainly buy a ticket to the convention and probably walk around it a little to see if anything catches my eye. The dapper day rate is pretty good but Disney did run a promo that took Disneyland Hotels down to close to that rate, but that wasn't announced until right around the start of October. Do you know if the Dapper Day rate is a flexible booking that can be cancelled and refunded ?


One night cannot be refunded. Charged at time of booking.


----------



## l4dyj8

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> We’ve stayed at DLH a few times and I think each time they’ve slipped a note under the door on last day with an offer to stay an extra day for a big discount. Has anyone been there in the last year that has had that happen? We’re going this month and I’m hoping they do but not sure if they’ve done away with it



We stay on site often (2 times a year), and have only had this offer once. And I can’t recall if it was at PPH or DLH. But I believe it was PPH and a Sunday night offer. With work and school, we can never take it.
I would say it’s at random, on a weeknight and only when there is room. Just as when we request a late checkout or get a random free upgrade.


----------



## natebenma

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Anyone know the specific type of coffee maker they have in the rooms, thanks!





tink89 said:


> Cuisinart



This is the most recent info I found when searching this thread for info about the in-room coffee maker.  Is it still the Cuisinart pod machines?

Also, does anyone know what time the quick service breakfast place(s) open at the DLH 

Thanks!


----------



## KrzyKtty101

I believe the quick service breakfast location opens at 8:00 a.m.

 I didn't pay that much attention to the population and our Room, but I know it was not a pod machine, as in K cups. More like a small one cup coffee machine that took filter pods.


----------



## dieumeye

natebenma said:


> This is the most recent info I found when searching this thread for info about the in-room coffee maker.  Is it still the Cuisinart pod machines?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what time the quick service breakfast place(s) open at the DLH
> 
> Thanks!


Restaurant times are on the app.

Tomorrow for example, DLH Coffee House opens at 6am and Tangaroa Terrace opens at 7am. And Starbucks nearby at DTD opens at 5am.

Times could always change, so check the app prior to your dates, but these are pretty typical opening times for these locations.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

dieumeye said:


> Restaurant times are on the app.
> 
> Tomorrow for example, DLH Coffee House opens at 6am and Tangaroa Terrace opens at 7am. And Starbucks nearby at DTD opens at 5am.
> 
> Times could always change, so check the app prior to your dates, but these are pretty typical opening times for these locations.



Starbucks allows order ahead on the app.  So you can just walk up and pick up food and drinks


----------



## natebenma

Thank you all for your replies!




KrzyKtty101 said:


> I believe the quick service breakfast location opens at 8:00 a.m.
> 
> I didn't pay that much attention to the population and our Room, but I know it was not a pod machine, as in K cups. More like a small one cup coffee machine that took filter pods.



Like this?








dieumeye said:


> Restaurant times are on the app.
> 
> Tomorrow for example, DLH Coffee House opens at 6am and Tangaroa Terrace opens at 7am. And Starbucks nearby at DTD opens at 5am.
> 
> Times could always change, so check the app prior to your dates, but these are pretty typical opening times for these locations.



Great tip!  Thanks!  I have just started playing around with the app.  




PoohBearFriends said:


> Starbucks allows order ahead on the app.  So you can just walk up and pick up food and drinks



Thanks!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

PoohBearFriends said:


> Starbucks allows order ahead on the app.  So you can just walk up and pick up food and drinks



... unless you are not from the US. As a Canadian, with a Canadian version of the app, I was unable to mobile order. (The line was never more than 2 deep anyway.)

The last time I stayed at the DLH (2016?) the coffee maker was pod-style, closer to a Keurig.


----------



## KrzyKtty101

natebenma said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 462145
> 
> 
> View attachment 462144
> 
> 
> 
> Great tip!  Thanks!  I have just started playing around with the app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.  Exactly like that.


----------



## jcatron243

I'm excited!  I just booked the Disneyland Hotel Club Level  with Premium View as a suprise for my kids!  I've only stayed at the DLH one other time (although we have been every year since 2006)  Our last trip was terrible, so I want this trip to be extra special.  I want to ask for the Adventure tower, but I also would like the two queen beds and the pull out bed.   Do I call and ask?


----------



## ChristianR

Is the DLH also offering complimentary coffee to its hotel guests? When I stayed at the GCH a couple of years back I was able to grab one at Whitewater Snacks by showing my room key.


----------



## OneThree

ChristianR said:


> Is the DLH also offering complimentary coffee to its hotel guests? When I stayed at the GCH a couple of years back I was able to grab one at Whitewater Snacks by showing my room key.



Not that I have seen. Coffee is available in your room or for a charge in the Coffee House.


----------



## azdisneylover

jcatron243 said:


> I'm excited!  I just booked the Disneyland Hotel Club Level  with Premium View as a suprise for my kids!  I've only stayed at the DLH one other time (although we have been every year since 2006)  Our last trip was terrible, so I want this trip to be extra special.  I want to ask for the Adventure tower, but I also would like the two queen beds and the pull out bed.   Do I call and ask?



I would call and add it to your reservation. This way, it is noted, so hopefully, you will get at CM in a good mood when you check in. I always let the CM know when I make a reservation my requests. If I add anything, change dates, etc, I go over my requests to make sure they are on there. I am always kind and polite. Sometimes I get the requests, and sometimes I do not. 
When are you going again? I think club level is on the 11th floor. I would request the same floor, closest to DTD/elevators. The walk to the parks aren't bad because you are excited to be going _to _Disneyland, it is the walk _back_ that your feet make you curse every step back to your room. 
I know, the monorail is there, but, sometimes the ride is down, or, you are in DCA, or you just got off Splash Mountain and you want to go back to the room to change and rest. Do you walk all the way back? Get on the train at NOS, get off in TL, then get on the monorail? 
 Sorry, flashbacks. I have teens that we surprised with DL trip and we stayed at the DLH. We try to stay at the Grand now whenever we can. Teens, they are the creators of grey/white or no hair.


----------



## jcatron243

We have stayed at the DLH before, the walk fighting the crowds is a put off!  Normally we stay on S. Harbor BLVD so the distance isn't gonna be too bad (we have gone every school year since 2006).  I'm sure we will do the monorail in the afternoon, and walk back in the evenings.  We are an early to the park kind of family and usually back to the hotel for the night by 8ish Thanks for the advice on adding my request!   We have a premium veiw, but I don't know what that actually is.  And Yes, the kids do give me the grey hair!!!

We are going during peak spring break week!  April 6-10  (we don't mind the crowds at all)


----------



## bethwc101

jcatron243 said:


> We have stayed at the DLH before, the walk fighting the crowds is a put off!  Normally we stay on S. Harbor BLVD so the distance isn't gonna be too bad (we have gone every school year since 2006).  I'm sure we will do the monorail in the afternoon, and walk back in the evenings.  We are an early to the park kind of family and usually back to the hotel for the night by 8ish Thanks for the advice on adding my request!   We have a premium veiw, but I don't know what that actually is.  And Yes, the kids do give me the grey hair!!!
> 
> We are going during peak spring break week!  April 6-10  (we don't mind the crowds at all)


I am nervous/excited for our first stay at the DLH. We normally do across at the BWs on Harbor, or GCH during dapper days. I will be attending another conference where discounts are at DLH so that is going to be our hotel since it is the same price as across the street on harbor! 
I am not excited though for the after park crowds through DTD. I thought they were rough when we were at GCH and would have to go that far. But going that extra distance is a little intimidating, especially since I will be responsible for two children that week. Do you or anybody know if the monorail runs at night? After fireworks and everything at midnight will the monorail be running. That would be VERY convenient. I think they stop it for a while at least during fireworks. I don't know if they end up resuming.


----------



## tink89

bethwc101 said:


> I am nervous/excited for our first stay at the DLH. We normally do across at the BWs on Harbor, or GCH during dapper days. I will be attending another conference where discounts are at DLH so that is going to be our hotel since it is the same price as across the street on harbor!
> I am not excited though for the after park crowds through DTD. I thought they were rough when we were at GCH and would have to go that far. But going that extra distance is a little intimidating, especially since I will be responsible for two children that week. Do you or anybody know if the monorail runs at night? After fireworks and everything at midnight will the monorail be running. That would be VERY convenient. I think they stop it for a while at least during fireworks. I don't know if they end up resuming.


We have stayed at DLH many times and we will be there this weekend. From my experience crowds are usually only from La Brea Bakery up to the Starbucks by World of Disney. After that there are almost no crowds. I think it gets very crowded in that section because World of Disney, the tram is right there and the walkway is so narrow. After Passing GCH the crowds disperse a bit more. Which is why if we are going straight to the hotel from DL we grab the monorail or if going from DCA we cut through GCH.


----------



## bethwc101

tink89 said:


> We have stayed at DLH many times and we will be there this weekend. From my experience crowds are usually only from La Brea Bakery up to the Starbucks by World of Disney. After that there are almost no crowds. I think it gets very crowded in that section because World of Disney, the tram is right there and the walkway is so narrow. After Passing GCH the crowds disperse a bit more. Which is why if we are going straight to the hotel from DL we grab the monorail or if going from DCA we cut through GCH.


So it does run in the evenings, 11pm-midnight ish?


----------



## jcatron243

I'm pretty sure the monorail is only down for fireworks.


----------



## Tulles

I cannot for the life of me figure out the difference between the Premium and the Deluxe view rooms at the Disneyland Hotel.  They both say views of the pool but I can't find a distinction.  There must be one for the price difference.  Does anyone know the secret?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I think it’s just which floor they are on. Premium is higher. We stayed in a premium and were on a really high floor, can’t remember which, 11th maybe?  They redid the room categories a few years ago so it’s confusing I know.  Can always call to get clarification too.  HTH!


----------



## alvernon90

Keep in mind that the categories do not match very well to expectations, based on my last two visits.  We had a premium view but we were placed at the very western end of the Fantasy tower, so our view was of the filthy roof of the steakhouse.  I mentioned this at check-in next time we visited, and the clerk promised to give us a room with a good view.  He did -- except in the Frontier tower, so the view was exclusively a view of pool construction, plus the room had one of the tiny little bathrooms.

For our next visit it's a toss up between just getting the cheapest room because the chances are high of getting screwed on a view room, or alternatively not going to DLH at all.


----------



## AndrewC

I basically wouldn't worry about the view unless you book one that says Downtown Disney view, and even that go in knowing that the palm trees are pretty tall and may partially block the view. The basic rooms seem to be on floors 1 through maybe 3 or 4 depending when you check in and how busy they are/how many basic views have been booked. I would just always get the basic view and then request via phone (ask politely they add a note to the account) and then at check in for a high floor. Don't expect to be real high up, but you should be able to probably get a couple floors up and that might help reduce some of the noise you hear on the walking path. Or book a Downtown Disney view. Otherwise book it for the location, being in the Disney bubble, and then go spend your time in the parks.

(I've stayed there for the last four years in a row for about a week each time, I LOVE the DLH, but it's expensive and the rooms are usually solid, but not fancy. The fun of it is the grounds are done really well and give a slightly adventure land tropical feel, the pools look nice, though I've never used them (no time), the bar is nice, but very small, and the walk is great. I actually like walking all the way through downtown Disney to get the full experience of what's going on and unwind from the day in the park, or build up to it in the morning. I love staying in the Disney bubble with the music and activity going on at all hours of the day.)


----------



## Elle23

We booked a standard view room and had an amazing view of the fireworks and SWGE!

The view to me isn’t such a big deal with no balcony. It’s not like I’m siting there for hours staring outside.  I just book whatever is cheapest.


----------



## MaddAboutYou

Elle23 said:


> We booked a standard view room and had an amazing view of the fireworks and SWGE!
> 
> Which tower were you in? I've got a standard room booked for June, hoping for the best but prepared to overlook the parking lot, lol.


----------



## Elle23

We were in the Fantasy Tower.


----------



## anne0225

Do you get to choose which cabana you want?  I just made a reservation for one and he stated that he didn't have the option to note my preference, but, overall, I wasn't 100% confident that he knew what he was doing (not the greatest Disney reservation experience  ).  I can call back and hope to get someone else, but thought I'd ask here first!


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

The first time we rented a cabana I just requested which pool I wanted to be near (didn’t want to be near the monorail slide). The next couple of times I requested a specific cabana (and got it). The last time I made a res the CM told me I couldn’t make that kind of request. I ended up calling back another day and they noted it. So I would just call back another time and hope you get a more helpful CM.


----------



## Whistlebee

You can put in a request, but of course there is no guarantee you’ll get the one you want.  I’d call back, ask to speak with a concierge, confirm your reservation and then ask to add on your request to the reservation.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Elle23 said:


> We booked a standard view room and had an amazing view of the fireworks and SWGE!
> 
> The view to me isn’t such a big deal with no balcony. It’s not like I’m siting there for hours staring outside.  I just book whatever is cheapest.


Same! Last time we stayed at DLH we booked standard and got a 5th floor Adventure tower room facing DtD. It was partially obstructed by trees, but we could still see fireworks!

Can't wait to stay again in April.


----------



## goofy1954

So, I'm making one final check of the official Disney website before making a reservation for Nov. 15-20 and I see this notice for the first time:



It says the work will start in February and continue through the winter of 2020. Naturally, I'm EXTREMELY wary of staying at a property where major renovations are taking place.
Does anyone know what the scope of the project is, and how it will affect guests. Is it possibly related to the proposed new DVC tower?


----------



## ChristianR

goofy1954 said:


> So, I'm making one final check of the official Disney website before making a reservation for Nov. 15-20 and I see this notice for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 467334
> 
> It says the work will start in February and continue through the winter of 2020. Naturally, I'm EXTREMELY wary of staying at a property where major renovations are taking place.
> Does anyone know what the scope of the project is, and how it will affect guests. Is it possibly related to the proposed new DVC tower?


I called the DLH number yesterday. It was news for the CM, as well. So she asked a manager who thinks that the room refurbishment which has been in the talks for over a year is finally happening.


----------



## mjlum

We're staying at the DL Hotel for a conference.  I thought all guests at DL Hotels get magic morning but the tickets through the conference says it doesn't include magic morning.  Do you just show your card key to get in for magic morning?  Do you link your tickets to hotel reservation?  Do they scan your key card ?  Trying to figure out if we get MM by default being a hotel guest.

Also what's the quickest queue... monorail or walking through downtown Disney?


----------



## SeaDis

Your room key gets you Extra Magic Hour every day of your stay (including check-in/check-out day if you want).  You only need to show the key, no scanning/linking required.

DL: Tues/Thurs/Sat
DCA: Sun/Mon/Wed/Fri

Magic Morning is good for one day at DL only (choose from days above) and comes with 3 day+ tickets bought online or app.  So this doesn't apply to your tickets.  Convention tickets state that it's not included because many of those discounted tickets are sold to people staying off-site.

The Monorail is not reliable in the morning and can backfire.  Often they are only running one train.  You also miss out on the morning walk up Main Street.  Save the Monorail for the trip back to DLH or in the afternoon/evening to return to DL.  The safe bet is to grab food/coffee, enjoy the walk through DTD, and be at the gate 15-30+ mins before Early opening (depending on day of the week and crowd levels).


----------



## goofy1954

ChristianR said:


> I called the DLH number yesterday. It was news for the CM, as well. So she asked a manager who thinks that the room refurbishment which has been in the talks for over a year is finally happening.


I asked Disney reservations about it, and the agent said she knew nothing in the works beyond the current pool and spa projects that are scheduled to conclude by spring at the latest.
I guess we'll go ahead and make the reservation with the knowledge that if projects that emerge are too disruptive, we have time to cancel and reserve another property.


----------



## Summer2018

goofy1954 said:


> So, I'm making one final check of the official Disney website before making a reservation for Nov. 15-20 and I see this notice for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 467334
> 
> It says the work will start in February and continue through the winter of 2020. Naturally, I'm EXTREMELY wary of staying at a property where major renovations are taking place.
> Does anyone know what the scope of the project is, and how it will affect guests. Is it possibly related to the proposed new DVC tower?


I cannot believe that they are still working on the monorail pool. They were working on it last April. I would have thought that they would be finished by now.


----------



## tink89

Summer2018 said:


> I cannot believe that they are still working on the monorail pool. They were working on it last April. I would have thought that they would be finished by now.


They monorail pool was open when we went in November but closed in January. I do think they close it down every winter after the holidays. It was closed when we went last year in January also but open in December.


----------



## Congo Queen

goofy1954 said:


> Does anyone know what the scope of the project is, and how it will affect guests. Is it possibly related to the proposed new DVC tower?


I do not have definitive knowledge, but another fan site says the DVC tower is scheduled to open in 2022. The building plan still has to go through approvals with the city of Anaheim. It is certainly possible that they will do prep work starting in February 2020 to demolish the buildings that are currently on the site and also clear away the landscaping, etc. Maybe that is it.


----------



## Congo Queen

Also once that tower is built, it will be interesting to see how the addition of the extra guests effects the experience of DLH amenities like the pools.  Right now, during the summer, that pool is crammed with people and it is very hard to get a chair.  I can't imagine what it will be like with a whole extra tower of people to accommodate.  We shall see.


----------



## Bmlors

SeaDis said:


> Your room key gets you Extra Magic Hour every day of your stay (including check-in/check-out day if you want). You only need to show the key, no scanning/linking required.



Can someone explain how EMH would work on check-in day? I’ve seen that stated in multiple places, but I’m confused on how you can possibly obtain a room key/check-in at an early enough time to get into the parks early?


----------



## bcla

Bmlors said:


> Can someone explain how EMH would work on check-in day? I’ve seen that stated in multiple places, but I’m confused on how you can possibly obtain a room key/check-in at an early enough time to get into the parks early?



I believe you can check in early and leave your bags.

This explains how it's done at WDW, but I believe it should be similar.

https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/emh-used-day-check-359270/


----------



## azdisneylover

bcla said:


> I believe you can check in early and leave your bags.
> 
> This explains how it's done at WDW, but I believe it should be similar.
> 
> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/emh-used-day-check-359270/



Yes, this is exactly how you do it. EE is awesome in DCA because it is only the hotel guests allowed. The earlier, the better (I am an early riser).


----------



## disneedee

Does one of the towers still have those tiny balconies?


----------



## Bmlors

So even though the room won't be ready, we can show up very early to the hotel and they will issue us a room key that we can use to enter EMH? I guess I'm puzzled because it's an actual room key, unlike WDW where it's a magic band that they just activate when your room is ready.


----------



## sjmac42

Bmlors said:


> So even though the room won't be ready, we can show up very early to the hotel and they will issue us a room key that we can use to enter EMH? I guess I'm puzzled because it's an actual room key, unlike WDW where it's a magic band that they just activate when your room is ready.



It will be a room key that cant be used because they will not give you the room number until your room is actually ready.  So unless you make a 1 in 1000 lucky guess, you won’t be walking in on another family.


----------



## bcla

Bmlors said:


> So even though the room won't be ready, we can show up very early to the hotel and they will issue us a room key that we can use to enter EMH? I guess I'm puzzled because it's an actual room key, unlike WDW where it's a magic band that they just activate when your room is ready.


Each room key has the name of the guest and the stay dates printed.  Not sure what system they use, but the key itself is supposed to be presented for EMH and maybe parking?






Not sure what the key system is.  Most magnetic stripe card keys have a code that sets the expiration dates and are designed to lock out the previous guest keys once used.  But those have to be programmed for the room number.  The WDW procedure is to use Magic Bands.

Of course you can ask when you get there.  I’d think you would need to return to get it programmed for the room number.


----------



## Carl4628

Which tower do you like the most and why?


----------



## maleficent55

Fantasy for location

but I highly recommend going into the lobby’s of each tower, there are incredible displays and art work


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Fantasy!  With high floors (10-11), I’ve lucked into park-view  “standard rooms” on several occasions!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Doing a girls trip to DL in March and first stay at disneyland  hotel. Have booked a concierge floor and wanted to ask if concierge will call or send email (which is what has been done when we have stayed at wdw concierge) TIA!


----------



## azdisneylover

Gryhndmom said:


> Doing a girls trip to DL in March and first stay at disneyland  hotel. Have booked a concierge floor and wanted to ask if concierge will call or send email (which is what has been done when we have stayed at wdw concierge) TIA!



I don't know if they do, haven't heard of anyone mentioning that here. I wish you lots of fun and hope you take lots of pics, especially of the E ticket club (all the food for us food porn junkies).


----------



## OneThree

Stayed in Fantasy and Adventure. I can’t really say one was better than the other though if I had to choose would probably do Adventure.


----------



## LilyJC

Adventure is our favorite


----------



## pharmama

Definitely agree with Adventure or Fantasy with slight nod to Adventure. We had Frontier last visit and I wasn’t a fan of the extra walking back to that tower.  Is it really THAT much farther? No, not really, but having to walk sort of past Fantasy and then right past Adventure...and then keep walking was annoying. We also had to go back and forth between our car in self parking a couple times during our stay and that seemed like it took forever, especially toting some bags.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gryhndmom said:


> Doing a girls trip to DL in March and first stay at Disneyland hotel. Have booked a concierge floor and wanted to ask if concierge will call or send email (which is what has been done when we have stayed at wdw concierge) TIA!


No.


----------



## gottalovepluto

There is now a notice on the Disneyland Hotel website from February 2 through Winter 2020 the Disneyland Hotel will be undergoing refurbishment and construction. Construction noise will not start until 9am and some guest rooms will not be available. I tried to call for more info because I have a trip in April but the the agent said they only see what is posted online. Tried calling the hotel and got the same information.

Has anyone heard anything? Is this a full scale hotel refurbishment or some Tangaroa Terrace style construction project?


----------



## DizMe

First of Feb through winter 2020? Sounds like a decent sized project. I'm sorry I don't know what it's about, but I also don't buy the line that no one knows anything except what's posted online. The hotel is undergoing something that takes rooms out of commission in a week and goes through the end of the year but no one at the hotel knows why? I could possibly see that the CMs answering the phones have been told not to give out info, but I don't buy the idea that they only know what's posted.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Following along as we have a trip planned in April at DLH too. Hopefully we get more info soon!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DizMe said:


> First of Feb through winter 2020? Sounds like a decent sized project. I'm sorry I don't know what it's about, but I also don't buy the line that no one knows anything except what's posted online. The hotel is undergoing something that takes rooms out of commission in a week and goes through the end of the year but no one at the hotel knows why? I could possibly see that the CMs answering the phones have been told not to give out info, but I don't buy the idea that they only know what's posted.


100% I don’t buy it either but I cannot get anymore info. I tried asking on Twitter and they told me to call. Told them very politely I called and there was no more info when I called, that somebody at Disneyland had to know what was happening so I hoped the Twitter team could help me. DL Today ghosted me at that point lol.

The duration of project and mention of rooms being unavailable are what concerned me this could be a big type refurb and that is not something I want to deal with on my trip...


----------



## Where's Wall-E

Isn't the rumour it's the building of a new DVC tower? Although I don't know why this would take existing rooms out of commission, unless they don't want rooms occupied directly next to the building site?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Where's Wall-E said:


> Isn't the rumour it's the building of a new DVC tower? Although I don't know why this would take existing rooms out of commission, unless they don't want rooms occupied directly next to the building site?


They want to build a DVC tower. Permits haven't even been approved by the City yet.

But if they really want it to look nice they should update the rest of the DLH property, it needs it... I just want clarity on how what they're doing my affect my vacation. Fat chance I know.


----------



## crystal1313

Where's Wall-E said:


> Isn't the rumour it's the building of a new DVC tower? Although I don't know why this would take existing rooms out of commission, unless they don't want rooms occupied directly next to the building site?


But they just submitted plans for that for approval.  I do not know how long that takes, but seems like Feb is way too soon for that!  But that was my first thought as well.  Hmmm


----------



## dieumeye

Sounds like they have to relocate the DLH laundry and fitness center once the DVC tower is under construction. The new tower may not even be approved yet, but that doesn't necessarily stop them from starting to move the fitness/laundry facility in preparation for tower construction.

Perhaps they are removing/reconfiguring some rooms to add laundry/fitness to an existing area of the hotel, assuming that the fitness/laundry for DLH guests would not be built into the new DVC tower.

Or maybe they have to fix some plumbing, who knows.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneyland has a refurb warning up online from Feb through Winter 2020, chat told me it’s a soft refurb (NO idea if they are reliable!). If anyone stays at DLH in the next few months please update with any construction you see or hear about. There aren’t even any rumors as to what this entails so post away if you get anything concrete from being onsite


----------



## goofy1954

Depending on how you read the alert, it's possible "Winter 2020" could either end in March of 2020 or March of 2021. So information on the duration of the project would also be helpful.


----------



## azdisneylover

gottalovepluto said:


> 100% I don’t buy it either but I cannot get anymore info. I tried asking on Twitter and they told me to call. Told them very politely I called and there was no more info when I called, that somebody at Disneyland had to know what was happening so I hoped the Twitter team could help me. DL Today ghosted me at that point lol.
> 
> The duration of project and mention of rooms being unavailable are what concerned me this could be a big type refurb and that is not something I want to deal with on my trip...



This sounds like a full refurb to me. DH has worked on many hotel refurbs, and the way they are usually done is, they block off a wing on a floor, then each trade has a certain amount of time to do their type of work. Once that wing is finished, it is turned back over and another is blocked off. They will fit in the common areas (restaurants, bathrooms, elevator lobbies, front desk, lobby, sundries store, in all of that time.  First a mock up will be done. Perhaps someone knows something about that? Hope we will hear something soon.


----------



## crystal1313

Have the rooms been refurbished at all since they re-themed them?  We stayed in December 2009, my son was 2 months old and they were in the process of refurbishing to the new style of rooms with the light up headboards.  I remember because they had a killer rate for the old style rooms.  Just curious if anything has been done since then? Maybe that is what this is about?  (A refresh, not a re-theme.)


----------



## MaddAboutYou

crystal1313 said:


> Have the rooms been refurbished at all since they re-themed them?  We stayed in December 2009, my son was 2 months old and they were in the process of refurbishing to the new style of rooms with the light up headboards.  I remember because they had a killer rate for the old style rooms.  Just curious if anything has been done since then? Maybe that is what this is about?  (A refresh, not a re-theme.)


We were there in January 2017 and the rooms had the "new" light up headboards.


----------



## crystal1313

MaddAboutYou said:


> We were there in January 2017 and the rooms had the "new" light up headboards.


Yes, that is what they did in 2009...I meant has any kind of refurbishment happened since then.  Like replacing carpeting, updating furniture, etc.  I LOVE the light up headboards!  So neat =)


----------



## ambula603

Random question - the WDW resorts have their own Disney Resort TV station with park hours and instrumental Disney music.  It is legit one of my favorite things about staying on property there.  Does The Disneyland Hotel have this??


----------



## wowsmom

ambula603 said:


> Random question - the WDW resorts have their own Disney Resort TV station with park hours and instrumental Disney music.  It is legit one of my favorite things about staying on property there.  Does The Disneyland Hotel have this??



Yes.  We like to put it on when we take a nap.


----------



## OneThree

ambula603 said:


> Random question - the WDW resorts have their own Disney Resort TV station with park hours and instrumental Disney music.  It is legit one of my favorite things about staying on property there.  Does The Disneyland Hotel have this??



Yes, the DLR properties have the Disneyland Today channel on the hotel room TVs. I am a fan as well and have found a few on YouTube that I stream every once in awhile.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

crystal1313 said:


> Yes, that is what they did in 2009...I meant has any kind of refurbishment happened since then.  Like replacing carpeting, updating furniture, etc.  I LOVE the light up headboards!  So neat =)



No, nothing has been updated since then. I have always been really lucky with our rooms there, but I have heard complaints that furniture, carpets, etc are looking “worn”in a lot of rooms. I am assuming this is what is being addressed in this “soft” renovation (as a PP called it).


----------



## crystal1313

kristensideaoffun said:


> No, nothing has been updated since then. I have always been really lucky with our rooms there, but I have heard complaints that furniture, carpets, etc are looking “worn”in a lot of rooms. I am assuming this is what is being addressed in this “soft” renovation (as a PP called it).


That is what I assuming as well!  Otherwise, I think this would be bigger news on all the disney sites...


----------



## goofy1954

As more time passes, I would think we would hear if something more than a cosmetic refresh is in the works.
Thanks, everyone, for helping me keep on top of this.


----------



## ambula603

OneThree said:


> Yes, the DLR properties have the Disneyland Today channel on the hotel room TVs. I am a fan as well and have found a few on YouTube that I stream every once in awhile.



I do this, too!  Well actually I prefer to listen to Sorcerer Radio (srsounds.com) to get all the Disney music.  I also use Disney scented oils in my office.  My coworkers think I am obsessed. They aren't wrong. )


----------



## azdisneylover

While I was checking out Dapper Day rates, I came across this:
Hotel Refurbishment - Disneyland Hotel












Disneyland Hotel begins a magical guest room enhancement February 2, finishing fall 2020. Guests may see and hear construction in various areas, but to minimize disruptions, work with the highest noise potential will occur between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. All of the Hotel’s unique amenities will remain available, including shopping, dining and pools. If you have questions about your reservation please call (714)520-5005.  All construction and reopening dates are subject to change.
                                                Hide details


----------



## goofy1954

I called that number today, and the CM said that at this point, that statement is all they know. He suggested calling back the second week of February, once work is under way, and he would be able to give me a better idea of the scope of the work.


----------



## azdisneylover

goofy1954 said:


> I called that number today, and the CM said that at this point, that statement is all they know. He suggested calling back the second week of February, once work is under way, and he would be able to give me a better idea of the scope of the work.



DH says hotel staff usually say "enhancements" instead of refurbishment because less people cancel with that wording.


----------



## mjlum

I thought Disneyland Hotel had activities at the resort. I’ve seen a movie night and tour. Is there more?  We went through grand California and I thought they had more. How old do you have to be for the tour?


----------



## Mousetopia

I have a res. for September and got a letter warning of the pending updates. I figure hearing so far in advance that it has to be significant. I am not sure I am willing to pay the inflated rated to stay with this going on.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mousetopia said:


> I have a res. for September and got a letter warning of the pending updates. I figure hearing so far in advance that it has to be significant. I am not sure I am willing to pay the inflated rated to stay with this going on.


Did you book through Disney and get a letter from Disney? Via email or snail mail? I have a res for Apr and haven't been notified of anything. Does it have anymore info beyond what we already know? (which is they will not have disruptive noises between 5pm-9am - also we know that is, uh, "untrue" given their past history  )


----------



## Mousetopia

Hi, I was notified via email from disney travel. I booked via phone call to disney. It just said what we already know. So far in advance cant possibly be a small refurb. That a 9 month ahead warning! This is my first time back since childhood and Im 
Definitely on the fence about spending to say there.


----------



## emacat

Hello! We are looking at changing over our reservation from Hojo to DH. We've stayed at the PP, which had a Keurig (as does the Hojo). What style does the DH currently have? Coffee as a half awake mom with hair in all directions is a big thing in my world. 
**edit** On a dig, I found that they are Cuisinart. Sounds like those are not overly popular. So, leading into my next question...as we look at PP vs. DH, what would make DH the hotel to try this time instead of staying at PP again?


----------



## DisneyHusker

emacat said:


> Hello! We are looking at changing over our reservation from Hojo to DH. We've stayed at the PP, which had a Keurig (as does the Hojo). What style does the DH currently have? Coffee as a half awake mom with hair in all directions is a big thing in my world.
> **edit** On a dig, I found that they are Cuisinart. Sounds like those are not overly popular. So, leading into my next question...as we look at PP vs. DH, what would make DH the hotel to try this time instead of staying at PP again?


Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there is an easy way to walk to Disneyland from PP... HOJO is closer. Disneyland Hotel is way closer than PP and it's closer to Downtown Disney so you've got some good cheap food options.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

DisneyHusker said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but* I don't think there is an easy way to walk to Disneyland from PP*... HOJO is closer. Disneyland Hotel is way closer than PP and it's closer to Downtown Disney so you've got some good cheap food options.



The PPH is just over from the DLH. It's maybe an additional 5 minute walk (at the speed of two adults). You go out the back of the hotel, walk up the path towards the DLH and meet up with the DLH right by the security check point.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyHusker said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think there is an easy way to walk to Disneyland from PP... HOJO is closer. Disneyland Hotel is way closer than PP and it's closer to Downtown Disney so you've got some good cheap food options.


PP poster is correct that the PPH is an easy walk (just minutes) to the DLH bag check, which then connects to DTD -- from there it is a very easy walk to either the Monorail entrance (if open) or to the DL or DCA gates. On the walk back from the parks through DTD, PPH guests can cut through the GCH, go out the front entrance, and cross Disneyland Dr. right to the front of the PPH. (NB This cannot be done to get to DTD -- i.e. PPH guests cannot cut through the GCH to get to DCA or DTD -- but can be done to get back to the PPH.)


----------



## NorthernCalMom

emacat said:


> Hello! We are looking at changing over our reservation from Hojo to DH. We've stayed at the PP, which had a Keurig (as does the Hojo). What style does the DH currently have? Coffee as a half awake mom with hair in all directions is a big thing in my world.
> **edit** On a dig, I found that they are Cuisinart. Sounds like those are not overly popular. So, leading into my next question...as we look at PP vs. DH, what would make DH the hotel to try this time instead of staying at PP again?


We went last August, and the had a 2-cup coffee machine using these pod thingies:

Here’s my “maximizing my Disney coffee buzz” routine (developed after Market House turned Starbucks & stopped giving free refills).

(1.) Before the trip: Wean myself off my regular dosage by stopping to drink any & all coffee the week leading up to our trip. Since I usually drink a lot that tends to result in some fatigue & minor headaches, which is worth it to me to not have to buy overpriced coffee in the parks all day long to match my non-Disney nursing that mug for most of my day...

(2.) I’m the only one in my family to drink coffee, so I hog all the pods. You usually get two regular & two decaf. If I, for whatever reason, haven’t used both of the regulars by the time the maid comes, I stash them away, so we get more.

(3.) I usually get oversized plastic cups with lids at my local Starbucks or Jamba Juice before we leave, one for each park day. I also get a bunch of single serve Starbucks Via packs. This way I can up the caffeine in both the coffee I make in the hotel and (since those packs are a fixture of my park bag/survival kit) in the parks. We usually buy some stuff at Vons on arrival day, so I stock up on half & half or cream (I’m not a big fan of the powdery creamer that comes with the hotel coffee, and there is a fridge in the room).

(4.) My morning routine on park days: Get both sides of the coffee machine going right after I wake up. Toss both cups of fresh coffee with one of the VIA packets and cream (I like my coffee strong, so you might be ok without the VIA) into one of the large cups I brought. On hot days I’ve also been known to get ice from the ice machine to make myself iced coffee.

(5.) Drink on the run to not miss even one second of that precious early morning park time!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

There is also a lovely coffee shop on the DLH grounds. And there's always Starbucks in DTD if you can hold off until you pass security.


----------



## goofy1954

Mousetopia said:


> Hi, I was notified via email from disney travel. I booked via phone call to disney. It just said what we already know. So far in advance cant possibly be a small refurb. That a 9 month ahead warning! This is my first time back since childhood and Im
> Definitely on the fence about spending to say there.


I booked recently through Disney Destinations for mid-November, and so far I've receive no email notification.


----------



## crystal1313

Can you continue to use the pool on the day you check out?  TIA!


----------



## bethwc101

Do all rooms come with an iron or do we need to request one?


----------



## crystal1313

bethwc101 said:


> Do all rooms come with an iron or do we need to request one?


In my experience, the rooms have always had an iron and ironing board in them already and you do not need to request one.


----------



## tink89

bethwc101 said:


> Do all rooms come with an iron or do we need to request one?


Yes every room we have had has had an Iron


----------



## sherilaine

Any news on pool renovations?  The website only states "The Disneyland Hotel’s pool area is scheduled for refurbishments." but it makes no mention of dates.  It also states that there are renovations to the pool area but the dates mentioned are 2019 - is this a typo on their website?


----------



## jcatron243

I read on a blog that the E-ticket lounge, while it opens at 6:30 doesn’t serve food until 7:00. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## whoever

jcatron243 said:


> I read on a blog that the E-ticket lounge, while it opens at 6:30 doesn’t serve food until 7:00. Can anyone confirm this?


That was my experience.  Sucked for EMH.


----------



## azdisneylover

sherilaine said:


> Any news on pool renovations?  The website only states "The Disneyland Hotel’s pool area is scheduled for refurbishments." but it makes no mention of dates.  It also states that there are renovations to the pool area but the dates mentioned are 2019 - is this a typo on their website?



There isn't anything mentioned for pool refurbishment at the DLH listed. This comes up when I click on the "See Details" link:

*Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*

From February 2 through fall 2020, it is possible that you may see and hear construction as we make improvements to the Disneyland Hotel. To minimize any disruptions, activities that may create noise will not start earlier than 9:00 AM. Some Guest rooms will not be available during this time.

To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call. All construction and reopening dates are subject to change.

I hope you find out more info.


----------



## jcatron243

whoever said:


> That was my experience.  Sucked for EMH.


That’s what I was afraid of.   One of the big selling points of club level for us was the breakfast.  We will still use the E-ticket lounge but more for wine and deserts!


----------



## whoever

jcatron243 said:


> That’s what I was afraid of.   One of the big selling points of club level for us was the breakfast.  We will still use the E-ticket lounge but more for wine and deserts!


Oh, don't get me wrong, but it's better when you are there at 4PM for a few hours.  For EMH, it's just dumb they don't have it opened and full of breakfast.


----------



## sherilaine

azdisneylover said:


> There isn't anything mentioned for pool refurbishment at the DLH listed. This comes up when I click on the "See Details" link:
> 
> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> 
> From February 2 through fall 2020, it is possible that you may see and hear construction as we make improvements to the Disneyland Hotel. To minimize any disruptions, activities that may create noise will not start earlier than 9:00 AM. Some Guest rooms will not be available during this time.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call. All construction and reopening dates are subject to change.
> 
> I hope you find out more info.



Thank you - I did find that now - that seems to be a general renovation rather than specific to the pools.  I did send an email asking them so I guess I'll find out well before our trip.

This is what I was mentioning though about the pools on their website:


----------



## natebenma

sherilaine said:


> Any news on pool renovations?  The website only states "The Disneyland Hotel’s pool area is scheduled for refurbishments." but it makes no mention of dates.  It also states that there are renovations to the pool area but the dates mentioned are 2019 - is this a typo on their website?



The monorail pool slide was closed during our visit from Feb 3-6.  We didn't ask about when it would be open again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sherilaine said:


> Thank you - I did find that now - that seems to be a general renovation rather than specific to the pools.  I did send an email asking them so I guess I'll find out well before our trip.
> 
> This is what I was mentioning though about the pools on their website:
> 
> View attachment 475387


Part of the pool area was scheduled for refurbishment through Feb 7. In good ol' Disneyland fashion they have not bothered to update Disneyland's refurbishment schedule since Jan 29- at least to TA's that was the last update. Maybe they'll give an update in another week or two? The pools are supposed to remain open through the refurbishment of 2020, I take that to mean at least part of the pool area will remain open for the year.

They recently did a major refurbishment of the pools so another one hopefully isn't on the horizon. Also in the pool's favor is this is a soft goods refurbishment of rooms (carpets, furniture) not hard goods refurb of hotels (ripping out walls, digging out the pools, etc. as GCH saw a couple years ago).


----------



## sherilaine

gottalovepluto said:


> Part of the pool area was scheduled for refurbishment through Feb 7. In good ol' Disneyland fashion they have not bothered to update Disneyland's refurbishment schedule since Jan 29- at least to TA's that was the last update. Maybe they'll give an update in another week or two? The pools are supposed to remain open through the refurbishment of 2020, I take that to mean at least part of the pool area will remain open for the year.
> 
> They recently did a major refurbishment of the pools so another one hopefully isn't on the horizon. Also in the pool's favor is this is a soft goods refurbishment of rooms (carpets, furniture) not hard goods refurb of hotels (ripping out walls, digging out the pools, etc. as GCH saw a couple years ago).



Thanks for the info.  I can see them not being up on having their website updated.

That is good too that it's not serious renovations, so noise levels should not be too much although having someone replacing carpet above you could be pretty loud...ha ha


----------



## gottalovepluto

sherilaine said:


> Thanks for the info.  I can see them not being up on having their website updated.
> 
> That is good too that it's not serious renovations, so noise levels should not be too much although having someone replacing carpet above you could be pretty loud...ha ha


I'm hoping they do a good job of blocking sections off so guests aren't disturbed.

I'm also looking forward to our first report of a renovated room although that's probably a couple months out at this point!


----------



## Caracoles

sherilaine said:


> Thanks for the info.  I can see them not being up on having their website updated.
> 
> That is good too that it's not serious renovations, so noise levels should not be too much although having someone replacing carpet above you could be pretty loud...ha ha


We were there Feb. 2-8, and the slide area did reopen on the 7th.  It was also closed when we were there last June - I would imagine or at least hope they are done with repairs for a while!


----------



## goofy1954

azdisneylover said:


> There isn't anything mentioned for pool refurbishment at the DLH listed. This comes up when I click on the "See Details" link:
> 
> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> 
> From February 2 through fall 2020, it is possible that you may see and hear construction as we make improvements to the Disneyland Hotel. To minimize any disruptions, activities that may create noise will not start earlier than 9:00 AM. Some Guest rooms will not be available during this time.
> 
> To learn more about these refurbishments, please call (714) 956-6425. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call. All construction and reopening dates are subject to change.
> 
> I hope you find out more info.


I did find out a bit more.
The renovations are general, mostly cosmetic improvements to rooms. They will be done floor by floor, and work has started in the Frontier Tower.
The CM I talked to did not know which tower would be the next to be worked on, but she was fairly confident the entire project could be completed by November.
I plan to keep checking in and will be happy to share.


----------



## graciedad

does the disneyland hotel have the same disney tv information that disney world has on their tvs?  for instance, park hours, music, etc?


----------



## Malcon10t

Don't remember if it is exactly the same, but it is similar.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Not up to date daily info like park hours but there is a park channel with content like things to do and see.


----------



## SL6827

If you book here, is there anything that would give you better odds of getting to stay in the Fantasy or Adventure tower?


----------



## Malcon10t

SL6827 said:


> If you book here, is there anything that would give you better odds of getting to stay in the Fantasy or Adventure tower?


Booking a club level premium room or a Downtown Disney Premium view is going to give you a good shot at Adventure Tower.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Hi friends.

I was just exploring the Disneyland website, and nostalgia for our west coast 2019 trip got the better of me.  I was thumbing through the official Disneyland Hotel photos, and I noticed the picture of the check-in desk showed an area with a few purple armchairs and a bunch of couches.  Isn't that where the awesome "Teacup" style chairs are located?  Did they get removed in the refurbishment?  If so, I suspect they could have sold those for quite a pretty penny, although that's not really Disney's MO.  Anyway, I wondered if anyone has a report on changes to the lobby, as well as any other changes.  I hope the giant DL map on the wall stays, and I hope the historic photos stay.  I LOVE the style of that lobby.  

Thanks!


----------



## DianaSparrow

Dr.Mickey said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I was just exploring the Disneyland website, and nostalgia for our west coast 2019 trip got the better of me.  I was thumbing through the official Disneyland Hotel photos, and I noticed the picture of the check-in desk showed an area with a few purple armchairs and a bunch of couches.  Isn't that where the awesome "Teacup" style chairs are located?  Did they get removed in the refurbishment?  If so, I suspect they could have sold those for quite a pretty penny, although that's not really Disney's MO.  Anyway, I wondered if anyone has a report on changes to the lobby, as well as any other changes.  I hope the giant DL map on the wall stays, and I hope the historic photos stay.  I LOVE the style of that lobby.
> 
> Thanks!


I just viewed that on the website and I've never seen those chairs in the lobby before - albeit I haven't stayed there for 3 years.  I'm guessing they may have removed the Teacup seating so it looks less apealing to children to view as a play area during the pandemic?  But I do really like those purple chairs!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dr.Mickey said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I was just exploring the Disneyland website, and nostalgia for our west coast 2019 trip got the better of me.  I was thumbing through the official Disneyland Hotel photos, and I noticed the picture of the check-in desk showed an area with a few purple armchairs and a bunch of couches.  Isn't that where the awesome "Teacup" style chairs are located?  Did they get removed in the refurbishment?  If so, I suspect they could have sold those for quite a pretty penny, although that's not really Disney's MO.  Anyway, I wondered if anyone has a report on changes to the lobby, as well as any other changes.  I hope the giant DL map on the wall stays, and I hope the historic photos stay.  I LOVE the style of that lobby.
> 
> Thanks!


Nothing has changed. That section doesn’t have teacups, those are the usual chairs. If you zoom in on the photo on the right side you can see the teacups in the section next to it.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

gottalovepluto said:


> Nothing has changed. That section doesn’t have teacups, those are the usual chairs. If you zoom in on the photo on the right side you can see the teacups in the section next to it.
> View attachment 514959



Cool!  Thanks for the update. I love the look of all of that area.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dr.Mickey said:


> Cool!  Thanks for the update. I love the look of all of that area.


Well, this is what is was on closure. It’s still possible it looks different when it finally reopens. We have no idea if they’ll refurb it while they do the soft refurb of the rooms. At this point we don’t even know if they’ll continue with the soft refurb (I would think they would since it was started) or what it will look like/how extensive it will be.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Has anyone ever done a split stay between the DLH and GCH? Do they move your luggage for you? Our 2021 trip is gonna be  bananas and rather than just picking one hotel, why not do both?


----------



## crystal1313

gottalovepluto said:


> Well, this is what is was on closure. It’s still possible it looks different when it finally reopens. We have no idea if they’ll refurb it while they do the soft refurb of the rooms. At this point we don’t even know if they’ll continue with the soft refurb (I would think they would since it was started) or what it will look like/how extensive it will be.


When we went to DTD you could see they were working on frontier tower. There were fences up and construction trucks parked there. Plus big containers in the parking lot in the back. I’m guessing they are continuing the soft refurb.


----------



## StarlitNight05

gottalovepluto said:


> Well, this is what is was on closure. It’s still possible it looks different when it finally reopens. We have no idea if they’ll refurb it while they do the soft refurb of the rooms. At this point we don’t even know if they’ll continue with the soft refurb (I would think they would since it was started) or what it will look like/how extensive it will be.


I love the GCH, but all this talk about DLH refurb is getting me excited! We loved the DLH the one time we stayed last year, but it was in need of a little TLC (mainly the headboard, which was cracking a bit).


----------



## pjredhead

Has anyone ever stayed at the Disneyland Hotel 2 bedroom connecting rooms?  What floor and room. Planning a trip next year planning to stay there.
thanks  for the info


----------



## CO2CA

Following along as we're looking into this as well


----------



## ParkHopper1

Two connecting rooms or two bedroom suite?


----------



## disneedee

pjredhead said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at the Disneyland Hotel 2 bedroom connecting rooms?  What floor and room. Planning a trip next year planning to stay there.
> thanks  for the info


have stayed in one but can't remember the details or when.  usually do the 3 bdrms.  which just opens a connecting door to the 2 bdrms.


----------



## viaggiamo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Has anyone ever done a split stay between the DLH and GCH? Do they move your luggage for you? Our 2021 trip is gonna be  bananas and rather than just picking one hotel, why not do both?



Yes we did this last year. It was easy. We called the porter and they came and picked up our luggage from our room in DLH and dropped it into our room at GCH after we checked in. Totally easy.


----------



## tink89

pjredhead said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at the Disneyland Hotel 2 bedroom connecting rooms?  What floor and room. Planning a trip next year planning to stay there.
> thanks  for the info


We have stayed in the 3 bedroom suite at Fantasy tower. Ill have to double check which room. but it was facing the parking lot.


----------



## StarlitNight05

I'm resurrecting this thread!

Any news on how the DVC tower construction has been impacting recent hotel stays? I'd appreciate any other thoughts from recent stays. Thanks!


----------



## cruisehopeful

StarlitNight05 said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread!
> 
> Any news on how the DVC tower construction has been impacting recent hotel stays? I'd appreciate any other thoughts from recent stays. Thanks!


I stayed in the Adventureland Tower a couple weeks ago for 2 nights and had zero impact. I could see the construction through my window. I don't recall ever hearing any noise.


----------



## GrizzlyGirl

cruisehopeful said:


> I stayed in the Adventureland Tower a couple weeks ago for 2 nights and had zero impact. I could see the construction through my window. I don't recall ever hearing any noise.


Do you know if there were laundry facilities open onsite?


----------



## cruisehopeful

GrizzlyGirl said:


> Do you know if there were laundry facilities open onsite?


I never looked for that.


----------



## Malcon10t

GrizzlyGirl said:


> Do you know if there were laundry facilities open onsite?


The laundry facilities were demolished for the build of the DVC property.    I think for now, you would need to use the facilities at the PP hotel.


----------



## GrizzlyGirl

I knew they were demolished.  I was hoping they set up a different location.   hauling to PP


----------



## Malcon10t

It would be difficult to plumb an area for a laundry facility.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Coming to inquire about the DVC Tower construction noise! I see above it was NBD a couple months back, still the case? Have they started building the actual tower yet?


----------



## jknc

Does anyone know when June 2022 room discounts would drop?


----------



## PlutoIsHere

gottalovepluto said:


> Coming to inquire about the DVC Tower construction noise! I see above it was NBD a couple months back, still the case? Have they started building the actual tower yet?




I'm interested as well. Planning a trip for 4 adults and 3 kids in early December 2022 and we are going to splurge for our first time at the Disneyland Hotel. I've never been to the hotel before but I'm a park veteran. Is there a specific tower that is better than others? Also is the construction a reason to not stay at the Disneyland Hotel right now?


----------



## sbbwdw

Wondering how the construction of the tower and more importantly, that side of Downtown Disney will impact the walk to the parks. Anyone know?  If not, would love someone to report back when it gets into full swing soon.


----------



## AndrewC

sbbwdw said:


> Wondering how the construction of the tower and more importantly, that side of Downtown Disney will impact the walk to the parks. Anyone know?  If not, would love someone to report back when it gets into full swing soon.


They could always make the unprecedented decision to shuffle resort guests through the Grand, lol


----------



## PlutoIsHere

AndrewC said:


> They could always make the unprecedented decision to shuffle resort guests through the Grand, lol




Hope not! Sounds like a potential nightmare. Really interest in seeing how things progress at the resort leading up to our trip in December. If things are still really limited and shut down might just push the trip back a year.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

PlutoIsHere said:


> Hope not! Sounds like a potential nightmare. Really interest in seeing how things progress at the resort leading up to our trip in December. If things are still really limited and shut down might just push the trip back a year.





Went ahead and booked a 2 bedroom suite, club level for our group of 4 adults and 3 kiddos! Excited. Hopefully things will be more open in December but we are gonna be flexible and reschedule if needed. Most excited for the club level and pool as this will be the first time our stays on site! Hopefully the construction isn't too bad...


----------



## CO2CA

We're doing something we never thought we would do - club level at the Disneyland Hotel this March!!! Super excited, first time on property after 20+ years of visiting the resort.

Can anyone give an update on the current offerings for breakfast, snacks at lunch, and dinner? I would really appreciate any tips you have!

Also - I heard there is construction going on with DtD and the new DVC wing. Do you think this will significantly impact the trek to the park by the second week of March?


----------



## Malcon10t

CO2CA said:


> We're doing something we never thought we would do - club level at the Disneyland Hotel this March!!! Super excited, first time on property after 20+ years of visiting the resort.
> 
> Can anyone give an update on the current offerings for breakfast, snacks at lunch, and dinner? I would really appreciate any tips you have!
> 
> Also - I heard there is construction going on with DtD and the new DVC wing. Do you think this will significantly impact the trek to the park by the second week of March?


Breakfast is an array of pastries, bagels, oatmeal, deviled eggs (2 types per day), meat and cheeses, yogurt bar.  "Lunch" snacks are chips and a very good french onion dip, a couple other dips and fruits and veggies, cookies, and Smuckers PBJs.  "Dinner" appetizers usually have 3 hot options (skewers, mini quesadillas, mini egg rolls, and various other items) veggies and dip, cheeses and crackers, and a few other items.  At 8p, they put out a variety of desserts.

The new DVC wing - We were there almost 2 weeks in a room facing the construction and we heard nothing.  We could see work going on.  We will have to wait and see what they do in DTD.


----------



## Wilcojoe

CO2CA said:


> We're doing something we never thought we would do - club level at the Disneyland Hotel this March!!! Super excited, first time on property after 20+ years of visiting the resort.
> 
> Can anyone give an update on the current offerings for breakfast, snacks at lunch, and dinner? I would really appreciate any tips you have!
> 
> Also - I heard there is construction going on with DtD and the new DVC wing. Do you think this will significantly impact the trek to the park by the second week of March?


We’re going to be there March 6-9th in club level as well.  It’s our first trip back to DL since 2016.  Really hoping the monorail is going to re-open as scheduled on 3/6. Fingers crossed !


----------



## CO2CA

Malcon10t said:


> Breakfast is an array of pastries, bagels, oatmeal, deviled eggs (2 types per day), meat and cheeses, yogurt bar.  "Lunch" snacks are chips and a very good french onion dip, a couple other dips and fruits and veggies, cookies, and Smuckers PBJs.  "Dinner" appetizers usually have 3 hot options (skewers, mini quesadillas, mini egg rolls, and various other items) veggies and dip, cheeses and crackers, and a few other items.  At 8p, they put out a variety of desserts.
> 
> The new DVC wing - We were there almost 2 weeks in a room facing the construction and we heard nothing.  We could see work going on.  We will have to wait and see what they do in DTD.



Thank you for the details! We're really excited, never something we thought we could do.


----------



## Wilcojoe

Question?  Can you still cut thru the GCH when leaving DCA to return to the DLH?


----------



## sanibel11

jknc said:


> Does anyone know when June 2022 room discounts would drop?


Also curious about June 2022 discounts?


----------



## Pluto468

Are you allowed to use the pools at DLH after checkout? We'll have about 4 hours between check out and when we need to get to the airport but we'll have used up our park tickets. I'll try to get Trader Sam's lunch reservations for that day and I thought it would be fun to swim if we're allowed. Do they have changing areas around the pool or would we need to use the hotel bathroom?

Do they ever allow late checkout?

Thanks!


----------



## Malcon10t

Wilcojoe said:


> Question?  Can you still cut thru the GCH when leaving DCA to return to the DLH?


Yes.  And the gates have key scans to get into the DLH nearer to the Frontier tower so you don't have to walk all the way around.


Pluto468 said:


> Are you allowed to use the pools at DLH after checkout? We'll have about 4 hours between check out and when we need to get to the airport but we'll have used up our park tickets. I'll try to get Trader Sam's lunch reservations for that day and I thought it would be fun to swim if we're allowed. Do they have changing areas around the pool or would we need to use the hotel bathroom?
> 
> Do they ever allow late checkout?
> 
> Thanks!


Typically if they allow "late check out" it is only extended til 1pm.  Yes, you can use the pool all day.  There is a place to change near the pool, though I am not sure where (my kids did it in Sept.)


----------



## buzzrelly

jknc said:


> Does anyone know when June 2022 room discounts would drop?




I have been waiting for any kind of discount for May. We currently have DLH booked, as well as Tropicana Inn as a back-up. I really would love to stay at DLH but don't know if it's worth rack rate, especially with no early morning hours or any real on-site benefits, but I've been stalking the site daily to see if any discounts drop!


----------



## tink89

Ive even looking for rooms but for some reason during the days I want there is only availability for 1 or 2 adults but once I add a child it says there any no rooms available. I thought all/most rooms accommodated up to 5 guests is that not the case?


----------



## Malcon10t

tink89 said:


> Ive even looking for rooms but for some reason during the days I want there is only availability for 1 or 2 adults but once I add a child it says there any no rooms available. I thought all/most rooms accommodated up to 5 guests is that not the case?


They might be down to just a couple King rooms left.  What dates are you looking for?


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> They might be down to just a couple King rooms left.  What dates are you looking for?


Yea that’s what I was thinking but I thought maybe the king rooms had at least a pull out bed or something. Looking at anything from 19-25 we just need 2 or 3 nights on site. Preferably DLH but wouldn’t mind PPH or GCH. We might just have to book offsite.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

Any word on if construction at the new DVC tower is affecting things more at the rest of the hotel? Also curious to see how the downtown Disney construction changes things before our trip in December.


----------



## Wilcojoe

Will be there 3/6-3/9 but hopefully someone else will give an update before then.


----------



## tink89

PlutoIsHere said:


> Any word on if construction at the new DVC tower is affecting things more at the rest of the hotel? Also curious to see how the downtown Disney construction changes things before our trip in December.


From what I have read it doesn't look like the construction f the DVC is affecting things much. We will be there next week and will report back. 

Does anyone know if all DLH hotels have Keurigs now instead of Cuisinart?


----------



## PlutoIsHere

tink89 said:


> From what I have read it doesn't look like the construction f the DVC is affecting things much. We will be there next week and will report back.
> 
> Does anyone know if all DLH hotels have Keurigs now instead of Cuisinart?





Any word on how the hotel experience went for you guys? Our trip is inching closer at a snails pace and I'm drooling for any news I can get especially regarding the DLH.


----------



## tink89

PlutoIsHere said:


> Any word on how the hotel experience went for you guys? Our trip is inching closer at a snails pace and I'm drooling for any news I can get especially regarding the DLH.


It went great. We had never stayed in Adventure tower and did request it and got it. We did not do check in on the phone but once we arrived at around 7:15 am. Checked in and left our bags with the bellman and went to the parks. We were walking back around 12 to look through DtD when we got a text our room was ready. 

Elevator in Adventure tower does take forever. We would sometimes use the one on the other end. We had a deluxe room and everything was great. New carpet, new beds, no more happily ever after pillow  but fireworks headboard still there. We did have a keuring with Jeoffreys (sp) coffee.

We did order in the morning from the coffee house and it took an extra 15 min once I said I was there. We normally stay at DLH during very busy times and had never waited in more than a one to 2 person line or had to order ahead. It might have been because there was a dance competition at the hotel. 

I did not hear any construction noise at all. Not sure if it is because they might have not been working but I am sure I saw construction workers there. We were in Frontier tower when they were remodeling the pool last and also did not really hear anything.  Our stay was great overall. Let me know if you have any questions I might be able to answer.


----------



## Wilcojoe

We stayed last week, Club level in the adventure tower and didn’t notice a peep from the construction. However there was a band playing until 11pm on Sunday night  in DTD that was quite noisy.  If it wasn’t for the all free beer and wine from the lounge, there is no way we could have slept thru it.


----------



## Malcon10t

tink89 said:


> It might have been because there was a dance competition at the hotel.


We were there at the same time.  When we arrived, we ere greeted by a couple of the valets who know us, and their first words were "Oh, we didn't know you were with Show Stoppers!"  We gave him a look, and reminded him we were not.  But this reminded me our next trip will also be a Show Stopper weekend.

The "front" elevator can take longer first thing in the morning, or during check out time, or at night when everyone is returning. We tend to use the far bank simply because it is easier for us.


----------



## chezcurrie

Pluto468 said:


> Are you allowed to use the pools at DLH after checkout? We'll have about 4 hours between check out and when we need to get to the airport but we'll have used up our park tickets. I'll try to get Trader Sam's lunch reservations for that day and I thought it would be fun to swim if we're allowed. Do they have changing areas around the pool or would we need to use the hotel bathroom?
> 
> Do they ever allow late checkout?
> 
> Thanks!


I can confirm we did this in Dec 2021. The change rooms by the pools are quite large and of course clean. It was great to be able to relax by the pool all afternoon and enjoy a dole whip with rum in the hot tub.


----------



## tink89

Malcon10t said:


> We were there at the same time.  When we arrived, we ere greeted by a couple of the valets who know us, and their first words were "Oh, we didn't know you were with Show Stoppers!"  We gave him a look, and reminded him we were not.  But this reminded me our next trip will also be a Show Stopper weekend.
> 
> The "front" elevator can take longer first thing in the morning, or during check out time, or at night when everyone is returning. We tend to use the far bank simply because it is easier for us.


 we have stayed many times over the Christmas holiday and other DL events and have never seen the pool as packed and busy as this time during the dance competition. The weather wasn't even that great. 

And yes we learned after the first couple of times to just walk over to the other side. It was our first time in Adventure tower probably because we mostly stay in standard rooms.


----------



## foolish-mortal

Hi we will be staying at the DL hotel in early June.  We have 2 teens.  It will be our first time staying on property and most of my family's first time at DL at all!  We can't wait.  We will be traveling around different places around California, 3 nights at DL.  We are splurging since it's a one-time thing vacation and are staying Club Level at the DL Hotel.  Any recent reviews about how club level is at the hotel?  Any tips,  recommendations or things not to miss about staying club level there or the hotel in general?

Thanks!!


----------



## cruisehopeful

foolish-mortal said:


> Any tips, recommendations or things not to miss about staying club level there or the hotel in general?


The biggest tip I have is to be sure to pay attention to the times of the breakfast and happy hour. You can bring plates back to your room and you'll have a mini fridge. We took deviled eggs and cheese from breakfast since protein seems to be harder to get on the go throughout the day. If you bring ziplock baggies, you can put some trail mix/crackers/etc in them and bring into the parks. Unfortunately, they only have juice boxes and canned soda to take, no bottled water which is what we would have wanted to take. They do not pool tips. We didn't know our first time and accidently stiffed some of our servers.


----------



## foolish-mortal

cruisehopeful said:


> The biggest tip I have is to be sure to pay attention to the times of the breakfast and happy hour. You can bring plates back to your room and you'll have a mini fridge. We took deviled eggs and cheese from breakfast since protein seems to be harder to get on the go throughout the day. If you bring ziplock baggies, you can put some trail mix/crackers/etc in them and bring into the parks. Unfortunately, they only have juice boxes and canned soda to take, no bottled water which is what we would have wanted to take. They do not pool tips. We didn't know our first time and accidently stiffed some of our servers.



So the servers in the E-Ticket lounge can accept tips?  It's been a couple years but I recall that the servers in CL lounges at WDW were not allowed to accept tips or gifts of any kind.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## cruisehopeful

foolish-mortal said:


> So the servers in the E-Ticket lounge can accept tips?  It's been a couple years but I recall that the servers in CL lounges at WDW were not allowed to accept tips or gifts of any kind.  Thanks for the info!


Yes, they accept tips. Even the concierge people at the desk accept tips. We made the mistake of giving a large tip to the concierge thinking she would pass it to the servers and found out on our next visit that they only get tips that you give them directly. I've also seen people bring in envelopes with specific names on them, but they still hand those directly to the person they want to receive it.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

cruisehopeful said:


> Yes, they accept tips. Even the concierge people at the desk accept tips. We made the mistake of giving a large tip to the concierge thinking she would pass it to the servers and found out on our next visit that they only get tips that you give them directly. I've also seen people bring in envelopes with specific names on them, but they still hand those directly to the person they want to receive it.



This is exactly right. We make sure to give them a tip as soon we interact with them instead of leaving it on the table. There is the kindest gentleman that used to work in the E-ticket Lounge. It's been so long I can't remember his name. I really hope he came back (unless, of course, he found a much better job where he is treated well) and is there when we are next time. He always remembers us and usually has soy milk waiting for my daughter in the mornings. Seriously one of the best CMs in all the land. And he would never accept our tips, even though he definitely deserved them.


----------



## cruisehopeful

kristensideaoffun said:


> This is exactly right. We make sure to give them a tip as soon we interact with them instead of leaving it on the table. There is the kindest gentleman that used to work in the E-ticket Lounge. It's been so long I can't remember his name. I really hope he came back (unless, of course, he found a much better job where he is treated well) and is there when we are next time. He always remembers us and usually has soy milk waiting for my daughter in the mornings. Seriously one of the best CMs in all the land. And he would never accept our tips, even though he definitely deserved them.





kristensideaoffun said:


> This is exactly right. We make sure to give them a tip as soon we interact with them instead of leaving it on the table. There is the kindest gentleman that used to work in the E-ticket Lounge. It's been so long I can't remember his name. I really hope he came back (unless, of course, he found a much better job where he is treated well) and is there when we are next time. He always remembers us and usually has soy milk waiting for my daughter in the mornings. Seriously one of the best CMs in all the land. And he would never accept our tips, even though he definitely deserved them.


Sounds like Robert.


----------



## Malcon10t

cruisehopeful said:


> Yes, they accept tips. Even the concierge people at the desk accept tips. We made the mistake of giving a large tip to the concierge thinking she would pass it to the servers and found out on our next visit that they only get tips that you give them directly. I've also seen people bring in envelopes with specific names on them, but they still hand those directly to the person they want to receive it.


Yes, hand it directly to the server.  At Christmas, we do envelopes.


kristensideaoffun said:


> This is exactly right. We make sure to give them a tip as soon we interact with them instead of leaving it on the table. There is the kindest gentleman that used to work in the E-ticket Lounge. It's been so long I can't remember his name. I really hope he came back (unless, of course, he found a much better job where he is treated well) and is there when we are next time. He always remembers us and usually has soy milk waiting for my daughter in the mornings. Seriously one of the best CMs in all the land. And he would never accept our tips, even though he definitely deserved them.


ROBERT!!!  I usually have it in an envelope with his name on it.  Ask him about his band.....


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, hand it directly to the server.  At Christmas, we do envelopes.
> ROBERT!!!  I usually have it in an envelope with his name on it.  Ask him about his band.....



YES!!! Robert!!!! My daughter said his name was Robert but I am shocked she remembers that. She has epilepsy and for years her brain had a hard time turning short term memory into long term, so remembering names and people was a struggle for her. I cannot believe she remembers him that well, he clearly made a huge impression on her over the years. We’ve talked about his family before and my husband said something about a band so they must have talked about that at some point. The first time we met him, my daughter was playing with a younger boy that looked a lot like her. He asked if he was her little brother and she said, “No. I don’t have any brothers or sisters, but I wish I did.” She told us yesterday, “I hope Robert is there so I can show him I finally have a little brother. He will be so excited.” I looked at her and said, “Who’s Robert?”  Unfortunately, there were no concierge level rooms available when I booked tomorrow’s trip. I’m hoping to add it to our room when we get there, but it’s likely we won’t see him this trip.

But the very last time we saw him I think was at the beginning of March 2020. We tried to tip him and he refused to take it from us. He said we were such a nice family and he really appreciated our kindness, and that was all he needed (or something like that). My husband and I talked about it afterward, and we think he must have been having a rough day or something. Hopefully it wasn’t because people were treating him unkindly, how can someone not be nice to Robert??


----------



## CO2CA

We just stayed Club Level last week and enjoyed it so much! When I get more time, I will add pictures and an in-depth review. 

The servers were all fantastic. It made me a little sad, though, because I didn't notice anyone else tipping. There were a few people that we noticed ordering quite a few alcoholic bevs during the time we popped in for a bit during lunch/dinner (which is fine as it is included) but I really didn't see anyone tip. When we did, the servers seemed really grateful. 

I know how it feels for people to stiff on tipping after working really hard, so I never want someone else to feel that way. My #1 tip is to bring plenty of cash and keep some on you to tip!


----------



## Malcon10t

cruisehopeful said:


> Unfortunately, they only have juice boxes and canned soda to take, no bottled water which is what we would have wanted to take. They do not pool tips. We didn't know our first time and accidently stiffed some of our servers.


Disney has been trying to cut back on the plastics, so they have water, tea, and lemonade in the pitchers that you can use a cup and refill your reusables, but they stopped the bottle waters about 5 years ago.   (I used to shake my head watching people come in and take 20 with them....)


CO2CA said:


> I know how it feels for people to stiff on tipping after working really hard, so I never want someone else to feel that way. My #1 tip is to bring plenty of cash and keep some on you to tip!


I keep an envelope that I put all smaller bills in between trips so I am not caught without.  Now I am figuring out all my tip envelopes for our upcoming Disney cruise!!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Malcon10t said:


> Disney has been trying to cut back on the plastics, so they have water, tea, and lemonade in the pitchers that you can use a cup and refill your reusables, but they stopped the bottle waters about 5 years ago.   (I used to shake my head watching people come in and take 20 with them....)
> I keep an envelope that I put all smaller bills in between trips so I am not caught without.  Now I am figuring out all my tip envelopes for our upcoming Disney cruise!!



Isn’t there a little water fountain/bottle filler right next to the espresso machine? Maybe I’m remembering wrong…


----------



## Malcon10t

kristensideaoffun said:


> Isn’t there a little water fountain/bottle filler right next to the espresso machine? Maybe I’m remembering wrong…


I believe there is.  Will have to look at pics we have, or check next trip.


----------



## Pluto468

Does anyone know if the king bedrooms have daybeds? I booked the 2 bedroom suite thinking it would have at least 3 beds, but I called today to verify and it turns out the one I booked only has 2 king beds. I'm hoping there might be a daybed in at least one of the bedrooms, too.
    I'll see if I can switch to 4 queens at check in, but the CM sounded doubtful that I'd be able to. She thought there might be a sofabed in the living room but wasn't certain. I requested Fantasy tower because she said it has the most suites and best chance of changing later.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Pluto468 said:


> Does anyone know if the king bedrooms have daybeds? I booked the 2 bedroom suite thinking it would have at least 3 beds, but I called today to verify and it turns out the one I booked only has 2 king beds. I'm hoping there might be a daybed in at least one of the bedrooms, too.
> I'll see if I can switch to 4 queens at check in, but the CM sounded doubtful that I'd be able to. She thought there might be a sofabed in the living room but wasn't certain. I requested Fantasy tower because she said it has the most suites and best chance of changing later.



They assign suites based on the number of people staying in your room. Disneyland “counts” people as 2 people per king or queen, and 1 person for a day bed. If you have 4 people in your party, that’s likely why you got a 2 king/2 bedroom suite.


----------



## Malcon10t

Pluto468 said:


> Does anyone know if the king bedrooms have daybeds? I booked the 2 bedroom suite thinking it would have at least 3 beds, but I called today to verify and it turns out the one I booked only has 2 king beds. I'm hoping there might be a daybed in at least one of the bedrooms, too.
> I'll see if I can switch to 4 queens at check in, but the CM sounded doubtful that I'd be able to. She thought there might be a sofabed in the living room but wasn't certain. I requested Fantasy tower because she said it has the most suites and best chance of changing later.


The sofa in the living room is usually a pull out queen.


----------



## Pluto468

kristensideaoffun said:


> They assign suites based on the number of people staying in your room. Disneyland “counts” people as 2 people per king or queen, and 1 person for a day bed. If you have 4 people in your party, that’s likely why you got a 2 king/2 bedroom suite.




Thanks! My sister might be joining us for part of it so I guess I should add her to the reservation if it isn't too late.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

I couldn’t add my sister and nieces because they already had tickets and I bought ours as a package. I have a 3 bedroom suite that shows 4 on the reservation but there’s 8 of us. It says sleeps 11-14 so should be ok and most won’t mind sharing a bed! A pain not to be able to add tho!


----------



## Malcon10t

Westcorkdisfan said:


> I couldn’t add my sister and nieces because they already had tickets and I bought ours as a package. I have a 3 bedroom suite that shows 4 on the reservation but there’s 8 of us. It says sleeps 11-14 so should be ok and most won’t mind sharing a bed! A pain not to be able to add tho!


I would still call and check about adding.  They will need to be added when you arrive at minimum, and as one person had an issue with not being able to add.  There is a possibility of getting 3 king beds and a sofa sleeper.  But that should sleep the 8 of you.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

Malcon10t said:


> I would still call and check about adding.  They will need to be added when you arrive at minimum, and as one person had an issue with not being able to add.  There is a possibility of getting 3 king beds and a sofa sleeper.  But that should sleep the 8 of you.


Thanks. I did call, messaged and emailed….. they couldn’t add but there is a record anyway! As long as the 15 year old boy has his own bed we’re good to go! The rest of us don’t mind sharing. I read someone else had canceled their booking and re booked room only then bought tickets separately but it was too late for me to do that. I’d be stressed if I had a 2 bedroom (which is what I originally had).


----------



## DLgal

Westcorkdisfan said:


> Thanks. I did call, messaged and emailed….. they couldn’t add but there is a record anyway! As long as the 15 year old boy has his own bed we’re good to go! The rest of us don’t mind sharing. I read someone else had canceled their booking and re booked room only then bought tickets separately but it was too late for me to do that. I’d be stressed if I had a 2 bedroom (which is what I originally had).



You are going to need a room key for everyone staying in order to access the pool. At least, in theory. Why can't they add the people?


----------



## Pluto468

Westcorkdisfan said:


> Thanks. I did call, messaged and emailed….. they couldn’t add but there is a record anyway! As long as the 15 year old boy has his own bed we’re good to go! The rest of us don’t mind sharing. I read someone else had canceled their booking and re booked room only then bought tickets separately but it was too late for me to do that. I’d be stressed if I had a 2 bedroom (which is what I originally had).



Just wondering if you spoke to a supervisor. I called yesterday to change my dates and add someone to the reservation, but for some reason the CM couldn't do that. She directed me to a supervisor, who was able to help me with my changes. It might be worth a try for you to call again.


----------



## Westcorkdisfan

DLgal said:


> You are going to need a room key for everyone staying in order to access the pool. At least, in theory. Why can't they add the people?


They said I couldn’t add on the phone but I can when we check in. It was because I bought a package instead of room only and they already had tickets. I would of had to put them onto the package and buy more tickets so obviously that wasn’t an option!


----------



## Peachy0118

Probably a dumb question.... but does every room have the fancy famous headboards?


----------



## Mascara&MouseEars

The room categories listed on the site are standard, deluxe, premium, and premium downtown disney.  Deluxe and premium are both listed as pool views. Does anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## Pluto468

Peachy0118 said:


> Probably a dumb question.... but does every room have the fancy famous headboards?




As far as I know, they all do


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Mascara&MouseEars said:


> The room categories listed on the site are standard, deluxe, premium, and premium downtown disney.  Deluxe and premium are both listed as pool views. Does anyone know the difference between the two?



Deluxe rooms are on lower floors, usually mid-building. Premium will be on the top floors of the building.


----------



## Malcon10t

Mascara&MouseEars said:


> The room categories listed on the site are standard, deluxe, premium, and premium downtown disney.  Deluxe and premium are both listed as pool views. Does anyone know the difference between the two?


If I remember correctly, premium is floors areeither 6 or 7 and higher, and deluxe are lower floors.


----------



## Pluto468

Mascara&MouseEars said:


> The room categories listed on the site are standard, deluxe, premium, and premium downtown disney.  Deluxe and premium are both listed as pool views. Does anyone know the difference between the two?




We had a deluxe pool view last time and it was really nice. I think we had a 4th floor room.


----------



## DLgal

Peachy0118 said:


> Probably a dumb question.... but does every room have the fancy famous headboards?



Yes


----------



## Ursula J

I just finished my first Disneyland visit, staying at DLH. My two cents: I wouldn't pay extra for a premium or deluxe view room right now. The construction of the DVC tower has gone vertical, and the AMC demo is in full swing. We had a great, deluxe view of a crane :/ Only other gripe is pool crowding due to sharing with PPH.  But we loved the hotel overall and would definitely go back!


----------



## DLgal

Ursula J said:


> I just finished my first Disneyland visit, staying at DLH. My two cents: I wouldn't pay extra for a premium or deluxe view room right now. The construction of the DVC tower has gone vertical, and the AMC demo is in full swing. We had a great, deluxe view of a crane :/ Only other gripe is pool crowding due to sharing with PPH.  But we loved the hotel overall and would definitely go back!



Did you complain about the pool crowding? You should, honestly. Send an email. I think if they are going to allow pool sharing, they should allow it at both the other hotels so that one doesn't get overwhelmed. It's just as easy to cross the street from PPH to GCH and use those pools. They should not be making ALL the PPH guests go to DLH.

The AMC is now fully down, so hopefully that noise won't be too problematic going forward, although they are supposedly putting up a new building in that spot eventually.


----------



## SFMommy

Does anyone know the location(s) of the 2-bedroom family connecting suites? And if so, which would be the best tower/location to request to have the quietest rooms?


----------



## DLgal

SFMommy said:


> Does anyone know the location(s) of the 2-bedroom family connecting suites? And if so, which would be the best tower/location to request to have the quietest rooms?



I think they are all in the Frontier Tower, at the ends facing Downtown Disney, because they have balconies.


----------



## PurpleKomodo

This may be a strange question, but maybe someone has been in a similar situation. My party is arriving separately because some are flying and some are driving. I will be there early with my two older kiddos and would like to go ahead and check in both rooms because we want them to be as close to each other or adjoining if possible. My husband is the head person on the other room and won't arrive until closer to dinner time. Will they let me check in both rooms? What is the best way to try to get adjoining rooms?


----------



## DLgal

PurpleKomodo said:


> This may be a strange question, but maybe someone has been in a similar situation. My party is arriving separately because some are flying and some are driving. I will be there early with my two older kiddos and would like to go ahead and check in both rooms because we want them to be as close to each other or adjoining if possible. My husband is the head person on the other room and won't arrive until closer to dinner time. Will they let me check in both rooms? What is the best way to try to get adjoining rooms?



Just do mobile check in via the app. Once you arrive, reference the other reservation and ask to get rooms near each other. If they have already assigned you rooms, they may be able to shuffle things around to meet your request. You can also call in advance and link the 2 reservations together on Disney's end and make the room request directly with them.

There is no reason to physically check in now at the DLH or GCH, as they have gone fully digital key using your phones.


----------



## Pluto468

PurpleKomodo said:


> This may be a strange question, but maybe someone has been in a similar situation. My party is arriving separately because some are flying and some are driving. I will be there early with my two older kiddos and would like to go ahead and check in both rooms because we want them to be as close to each other or adjoining if possible. My husband is the head person on the other room and won't arrive until closer to dinner time. Will they let me check in both rooms? What is the best way to try to get adjoining rooms?



 I don't think there is a way to guarantee adjoining rooms. Call and request it and they will hopefully give you what you need when you check in.
 If you absolutely need adjoining rooms you could consider a 2 bedroom suite (unless you have already booked.)

The earlier you check in the better, because they have all day to try to find the rooms you want.


----------



## jkstewart1800

What's all this about pool sharing? I am a WDW veteran but this is only my 3rd trip to DL and we are staying at the DLH.
Why is the pool hopping allowed? Is it because there is construction at one of the other hotels?


----------



## kristensideaoffun

jkstewart1800 said:


> What's all this about pool sharing? I am a WDW veteran but this is only my 3rd trip to DL and we are staying at the DLH.
> Why is the pool hopping allowed? Is it because there is construction at one of the other hotels?



When one of the hotel pools is closed, they allow those hotel guests to use one of the other hotel pools. The Paradise Pier pool is currently closed, so those guests can use the DLH pool.


----------



## jkstewart1800

kristensideaoffun said:


> When one of the hotel pools is closed, they allow those hotel guests to use one of the other hotel pools. The Paradise Pier pool is currently closed, so those guests can use the DLH pool.


I wonder how long that will be going on... anyone know?


----------



## joseph821

Ursula J said:


> I just finished my first Disneyland visit, staying at DLH. My two cents: I wouldn't pay extra for a premium or deluxe view room right now. The construction of the DVC tower has gone vertical, and the AMC demo is in full swing. We had a great, deluxe view of a crane :/ Only other gripe is pool crowding due to sharing with PPH.  But we loved the hotel overall and would definitely go back!


HI.

What tower were you in? What kind of view did you have? I was wondering if paying extra $$$ for a view room is a waste or not.


----------



## Ursula J

joseph821 said:


> HI.
> 
> What tower were you in? What kind of view did you have? I was wondering if paying extra $$$ for a view room is a waste or not.


I was in Adventure, deluxe room (4th floor). I suppose it was nice to not have a parking lot view, but we were a bit disappointed.


----------



## joseph821

Ursula J said:


> I was in Adventure, deluxe room (4th floor). I suppose it was nice to not have a parking lot view, but we were a bit disappointed.


Ok. I like the Adventure Tower pool view.  Can you tell me why you were disappointed. Thanks.

Was it noisy?
View obscured?


----------



## foolish-mortal

Can anyone tell me what drinks are available in the E Ticket lounge in the evening?  Does anyone know if Disaronno is available when the desserts are out?  Thanks!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

foolish-mortal said:


> Can anyone tell me what drinks are available in the E Ticket lounge in the evening?  Does anyone know if Disaronno is available when the desserts are out?  Thanks!



I’m pretty sure they only serve wine and beer in the lounge.


----------



## BGinCali

Can I call and make a payment using gift cards prior to my checkin? I do this at WDW, using 2-3 gift cards to pay off the balance in lieu of having my credit card charged on checkin day - not sure if DLH is the same? (Trying to find - apologies if it’s already talked about in the forum!)


----------



## jknc

BGinCali said:


> Can I call and make a payment using gift cards prior to my checkin? I do this at WDW, using 2-3 gift cards to pay off the balance in lieu of having my credit card charged on checkin day - not sure if DLH is the same? (Trying to find - apologies if it’s already talked about in the forum!)


Yes, you can also look up your room reservation in the app and pay the balance


----------



## jknc

What’s the bed configuration for 5 people? 2 adults and 3 kids?


----------



## CeCe0906

jknc said:


> What’s the bed configuration for 5 people? 2 adults and 3 kids?


That what we will have.  I was told 2 queens and a day bed.


----------



## BGinCali

jknc said:


> Yes, you can also look up your room reservation in the app and pay the balance


Thank you!


----------



## dieumeye

Anyone else wish they’d finally announce the “big plans” for what’s to become of the former Steakhouse 55? Really missing a nice sit down restaurant at DLH.


----------



## Malcon10t

dieumeye said:


> Anyone else wish they’d finally announce the “big plans” for what’s to become of the former Steakhouse 55? Really missing a nice sit down restaurant at DLH.


I have an "emergency" trip this coming weekend (I think).  I will try and sneak around and see if there is anything out there.


----------



## CeCe0906

I noticed an answer on the plan disney site that stated that you could request a microwave for your room at the Disneyland Hotel.  But this was dated a year ago.
Has anyone done this at DLH?


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

dieumeye said:


> Anyone else wish they’d finally announce the “big plans” for what’s to become of the former Steakhouse 55? Really missing a nice sit down restaurant at DLH.


What was the reason for its closure?  Was it purely pandemic related or something else?


----------



## OneThree

SFMommy said:


> Does anyone know the location(s) of the 2-bedroom family connecting suites? And if so, which would be the best tower/location to request to have the quietest rooms?


Like two one bedrooms connected to make a two bedroom suite? If yes then such a configuration is available in the Fantasy Tower.


----------



## Malcon10t

CeCe0906 said:


> I noticed an answer on the plan disney site that stated that you could request a microwave for your room at the Disneyland Hotel.  But this was dated a year ago.
> Has anyone done this at DLH?


It is usually a medical need. There are only a few. There are microwaves in all the buildings.  In the Adventure Tower, on the ground floor in the room where the vending machines are.  In Frontier Tower, it is also on the ground floor.


----------



## Malcon10t

OneThree said:


> Like two one bedrooms connected to make a two bedroom suite? If yes then such a configuration is available in the Fantasy Tower.


Those are generally in the Fantasy and Frontier tower.  I prefer the Frontier Tower, but many like Fantasy better.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Stayed this weekend and took some photos of the room. Booked a standard room but upgraded to a pool view. We were in 2114 in the Fantasy Tower. You can see the big crane from the DVD construction.


----------



## Pluto468

Great pictures! Was there any construction noise?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Pluto468 said:


> Great pictures! Was there any construction noise?


I was only there one night (Saturday) but we also hung out all day Sunday. Not once did I hear construction noise.


----------



## dieumeye

Obi-J Kenobi said:


> What was the reason for its closure?  Was it purely pandemic related or something else?


I don’t believe there was ever any stated reason. It didn’t open initially when the parks and hotels reopened, I would assume because of staffing, just like the many other things that did not open initially. And at some point they announced that it would be closed permanently.

Curiously this was around the same time that the similarly themed Steakhouse 71 opened in WDW.

Part of me has always wondered whether the closure is part of some  larger plans the DLH with the addition of the DVC tower. Regardless, I assume they will one day have a sit down restaurant at the DLH. I just wish they would get on with it!


----------



## Malcon10t

It is my understanding, it was closed to expand Goofy's.  But haven't seen expansion.  I was told "something is coming" that will make me happy.


----------



## OneThree

Have to travel to the Anaheim area for work next month so thought I’d see what was available at the DLH. Only one room type is. I always wondered how much these suites cost lol!


----------



## Malcon10t

OneThree said:


> Have to travel to the Anaheim area for work next month so thought I’d see what was available at the DLH. Only one room type is. I always wondered how much these suites cost lol!
> 
> View attachment 665048


That is actually on the low side (so must be a week day.  Generally it is $4500 a night Fri-Mon.  Plus tax.  Don't forget to add the $650 a night tax on that!


----------



## PurpleKomodo

Swimming on arrival day. We arrive by plan at like 9:30am. I assume the pool opens at 10? We will have minimal luggage, but will have our swim stuff. Will bell services hold our bags for us and is there a public restroom we can use to change into swim gear so we can hit the pool?


----------



## DizMe

OneThree said:


> Have to travel to the Anaheim area for work next month so thought I’d see what was available at the DLH. Only one room type is. I always wondered how much these suites cost lol!
> 
> View attachment 665048


What does "Standard Room Only" mean here? No parrot or serving wenches?


----------



## 707MickeyGirl

Malcon10t said:


> I have an "emergency" trip this coming weekend (I think).  I will try and sneak around and see if there is anything out there.


Lol - I just booked an emergency trip as well! I love this term for it!


----------



## Malcon10t

DizMe said:


> What does "Standard Room Only" mean here? No parrot or serving wenches?


No discounts.  When you have any other room, if you have a discount (Spring Magical Rate, Magical Getaway) it lists it there.  But no parrot or wenches in that room.....


707MickeyGirl said:


> Lol - I just booked an emergency trip as well! I love this term for it!


Me too.  I had something come up that I need to be on site for, So might as well come down a couple days early!  (Don't have to be there til Monday...)


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

PurpleKomodo said:


> Swimming on arrival day. We arrive by plan at like 9:30am. I assume the pool opens at 10? We will have minimal luggage, but will have our swim stuff. Will bell services hold our bags for us and is there a public restroom we can use to change into swim gear so we can hit the pool?


Yes, this is what we always do. There is a bathroom inside the pool. You might need to ask for a pool key if your room is not ready yet.


----------



## disneymum58

Sorry the pic is sideways. This is the view of the pool area from the 12th floor Frontier Tower. You can see the construction happening. It was not noisy at all during the day but we were quite high.


----------



## Pluto468

Wow. Thanks for posting these. It's alot easier to get an idea of what the construction is like. It's so close to the pool! I wonder how long this will be going on for.


----------



## CeCe0906

Any reports from the pool, as to noise?  Planning on doing a cabana, for arrival day.  Any suggestions as to the best location?  Figure around the main swimming pooling would be best, as the kids wouldn't be sliding all the time.  I'll be in the pool with the youngest, and the other grandma on deck watching the other two.   They are 9 and 7 and pretty good swimmers. The 5 year old is getting there,  could probably swim across by herself now, but I'm not letting her in without me, even if I do bring a floaty vest 
Do they take requests


----------



## disneymum58

CeCe0906 said:


> Any reports from the pool, as to noise?  Planning on doing a cabana, for arrival day.  Any suggestions as to the best location?  Figure around the main swimming pooling would be best, as the kids wouldn't be sliding all the time.  I'll be in the pool with the youngest, and the other grandma on deck watching the other two.   They are 9 and 7 and pretty good swimmers. The 5 year old is getting there,  could probably swim across by herself now, but I'm not letting her in without me, even if I do bring a floaty vest
> Do they take requests


We were at the pool every day Sunday till Thursday and I heard no noise from construction. I actually forgot about the construction.


----------



## disneymum58

CeCe0906 said:


> Any reports from the pool, as to noise?  Planning on doing a cabana, for arrival day.  Any suggestions as to the best location?  Figure around the main swimming pooling would be best, as the kids wouldn't be sliding all the time.  I'll be in the pool with the youngest, and the other grandma on deck watching the other two.   They are 9 and 7 and pretty good swimmers. The 5 year old is getting there,  could probably swim across by herself now, but I'm not letting her in without me, even if I do bring a floaty vest
> Do they take requests


The three cabanas near the main swimming pool and away from the slides are  #4, 5 and 6. I don’t see why you couldn’t request one of these knowing it wouldn’t be guaranteed.


----------



## Peachy0118

disneymum58 said:


> Sorry the pic is sideways. This is the view of the pool area from the 12th floor Frontier Tower. You can see the construction happening. It was not noisy at all during the day but we were quite high.
> View attachment 665169


We were floor 4 of the Frontier Tower and also didn't hear any construction noise.


----------



## shosh1530

Hello! We are tentatively planning our first ever DLH stay in early June (just me and my 10 year old).

Any advice on room requests based on location, construction, etc.? We'd likely book a standard room. Is one tower better than the other? Is Fantasy tower the closest to the parks?

We'd love a quiet room if possible (I'm a light sleeper).


----------



## Lillebelle

CeCe0906 said:


> Any reports from the pool, as to noise?  Planning on doing a cabana, for arrival day.  Any suggestions as to the best location?  Figure around the main swimming pooling would be best, as the kids wouldn't be sliding all the time.  I'll be in the pool with the youngest, and the other grandma on deck watching the other two.   They are 9 and 7 and pretty good swimmers. The 5 year old is getting there,  could probably swim across by herself now, but I'm not letting her in without me, even if I do bring a floaty vest
> Do they take requests



We went to the pool this week and the construction literally looks down on the slide area. I could hear noise from it if I paid attention but honestly for us it didn't detract. If you're worried about it though, requesting a cabana in the lower section would remove you more from the construction, I think. The slide area cabanas face the construction.



shosh1530 said:


> Hello! We are tentatively planning our first ever DLH stay in early June (just me and my 10 year old).
> 
> Any advice on room requests based on location, construction, etc.? We'd likely book a standard room. Is one tower better than the other? Is Fantasy tower the closest to the parks?
> 
> We'd love a quiet room if possible (I'm a light sleeper).



We're currently in the Frontier tower and haven't noticed the construction noise from our room at all. However, we do hear music and whatnot from the Trader Sam's/Tangaroa area (our room looks out into the middle between the buildings). I honestly think having a room on the outside (opposite of where we are) would be a bigger factor if you are trying to avoid noise vs avoiding the construction specifically.


----------



## Therunnerflight

Anyone have any advice on which tower to book that has the best view right now? I booked a premium view so I’d like a somewhat decent view. But I know there’s construction going on. I’m leaning toward fantasy tower but not sure what it looks like right now


----------



## jodeja

Could anyone tell me what type of coffee makers are in the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel? Are they the regular 4-cup drip or do they have Keurigs? Do all room types have the same type of coffee maker?
I spoke to someone in reservations at the hotel yesterday, but she wasn't sure. 
Thank you!


----------



## DLgal

jodeja said:


> Could anyone tell me what type of coffee makers are in the rooms at the Disneyland Hotel? Are they the regular 4-cup drip or do they have Keurigs? Do all room types have the same type of coffee maker?
> I spoke to someone in reservations at the hotel yesterday, but she wasn't sure.
> Thank you!



Its a Keurig that makes 12oz cups. Just checked out a couple days ago.


----------



## DLgal

CeCe0906 said:


> Any reports from the pool, as to noise?  Planning on doing a cabana, for arrival day.  Any suggestions as to the best location?  Figure around the main swimming pooling would be best, as the kids wouldn't be sliding all the time.  I'll be in the pool with the youngest, and the other grandma on deck watching the other two.   They are 9 and 7 and pretty good swimmers. The 5 year old is getting there,  could probably swim across by herself now, but I'm not letting her in without me, even if I do bring a floaty vest
> Do they take requests



We went to the hot tub Tuesday morning around 9:30. The construction noise was bad. It was a lot of banging, metal against metal that reverberated. 

We were also at the pool Sunday afternoon. No construction on Sundays, so it was nice.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Therunnerflight said:


> Anyone have any advice on which tower to book that has the best view right now? I booked a premium view so I’d like a somewhat decent view. But I know there’s construction going on. I’m leaning toward fantasy tower but not sure what it looks like right now


View from Fantasy Tower Pool View from last weekend.



My brother and SIL had a pool view from Adventure tower (fourth floor) and it was a better view because you couldn’t really see the crane from that angle.


----------



## PiratesOfTheSea

shosh1530 said:


> Hello! We are tentatively planning our first ever DLH stay in early June (just me and my 10 year old).
> 
> Any advice on room requests based on location, construction, etc.? We'd likely book a standard room. Is one tower better than the other? Is Fantasy tower the closest to the parks?
> 
> We'd love a quiet room if possible (I'm a light sleeper).


Adventure Tower is closer but it's probably negligible compared to the Fantasy Tower and it really depends on the room. 

Adventure Tower pool view might be the best choice right now because of the construction on the DTD side.


----------



## DLgal

PiratesOfTheSea said:


> Adventure Tower is closer but it's probably negligible compared to the Fantasy Tower and it really depends on the room.
> 
> Adventure Tower pool view might be the best choice right now because of the construction on the DTD side.


We had a room on the 4th floor of the adventure tower facing DTD. Did not hear one thing. It was one of the quietest rooms I've ever had anywhere. We were at the far end closest to Frontier tower.


----------



## Pluto468

Does anyone know if all of the slides are open right now?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Pluto468 said:


> Does anyone know if all of the slides are open right now?


They were all open last weekend.


----------



## Pluto468

Thanks!


----------



## DLgal

Pluto468 said:


> Does anyone know if all of the slides are open right now?


They are, but they do not keep the same hours as the pool. They open about an hour to 90 minutes after the pool does, and they close earlier as well. 

They make a cute announcement when they open them for the day.


----------



## rpfennig

We just stayed in the Frontier Tower on the 11th floor (facing the parking lot) from April 22nd - 29th and didn't hear any construction noise. We had one afternoon where we could here someone on a microphone that we assumed was part of a wedding party (lots of weddings over the week we were there). At the pool on the Thursday afternoon there was construction noise on the side by the water slides but just going around the other side by the Fantasy Tower and it was construction noise quiet but kids playing noisy, so you know... your choice. 

We made the classic mistake of packing too much into the schedule at the beginning of the trip and not going to the pool until our last day only to realize that some of the afternoon naps could have been replaced with laying out in the sun and soaking weary feet in the hot tub. Lesson learned.


----------



## Pluto468

How are the sofabeds at Disneyland hotel? We'll be in a 1 bedroom family suite in June and someone will end up in the sofabed. So many sofabeds are ridiculously uncomfortable, I'm really hoping the ones at DLH are nice.

Also, if I want to add club level is it better to check in at the desk instead of mobile check in? Or should I call the morning we arrive? I know it's only a slight chance we can upgrade, but I want to at least ask. Really enjoyed club level during our last stay 

Thanks!


----------



## Malcon10t

Pluto468 said:


> How are the sofabeds at Disneyland hotel? We'll be in a 1 bedroom family suite in June and someone will end up in the sofabed. So many sofabeds are ridiculously uncomfortable, I'm really hoping the ones at DLH are nice.
> 
> Also, if I want to add club level is it better to check in at the desk instead of mobile check in? Or should I call the morning we arrive? I know it's only a slight chance we can upgrade, but I want to at least ask. Really enjoyed club level during our last stay
> 
> Thanks!


II would check in at front desk if you want to add concierge.

My daughters haven't had complaints about the sofa beds.  (They are mid 30s.).


----------



## Pluto468

Malcon10t said:


> II would check in at front desk if you want to add concierge.
> 
> My daughters haven't had complaints about the sofa beds.  (They are mid 30s.).


Thanks! It would probably be my 15yo on the sofabed.


----------



## CoachBeard

I'm 40 years old and lived within an hour and a half of DL my whole life. This Thursday night I will be staying at the Disneyland Hotel for my first time ever! Very excited! Hope I can get a seat at Trader Sam's.


----------



## nursemelis374

We are also in a 1 BR family suite.  How much is it to add club level?


----------



## ThreeMountains

Would someone please give me a rundown of what I might expect for a check-in experience at DL Hotel?  It will be Sunday June 5th probably early to mid morning.  I will likely be arriving at the hotel before my brother and sister-in-law, and we’ve all agreed if I can get us checked before they get there, that will give us more time in the parks that day since we won’t be getting to rope drop.

- Are rooms generally available earlier in the day or should I expect to wait?

- Would you expect a long check-in line early to mid morning on a Sunday this time of year?

- It’s listed as Standard View w/ Two Queen Beds and Day Bed.  Is there a certain tower, room, floor, etc. I should request or will it be luck of the draw?  If there may be different tower/building options, is there a quick breakdown of the pros/cons of each?

- He booked the room but he said he’s going to fully pay ahead of time and I am already listed on the room (adult).  Do you foresee this being an issue without him present?

Feel free to mention anything else I should be aware of!  I’ve been to DL twice before, but each time was only for a single day and I wasn’t staying on property.  Looking forward to an actual trip with three days in the parks (four for them)!  Thanks!


----------



## Pluto468

ThreeMountains said:


> Would someone please give me a rundown of what I might expect for a check-in experience at DL Hotel?  It will be Sunday June 5th probably early to mid morning.  I will likely be arriving at the hotel before my brother and sister-in-law, and we’ve all agreed if I can get us checked before they get there, that will give us more time in the parks that day since we won’t be getting to rope drop.
> 
> - Are rooms generally available earlier in the day or should I expect to wait?
> 
> - Would you expect a long check-in line early to mid morning on a Sunday this time of year?
> 
> - It’s listed as Standard View w/ Two Queen Beds and Day Bed.  Is there a certain tower, room, floor, etc. I should request or will it be luck of the draw?  If there may be different tower/building options, is there a quick breakdown of the pros/cons of each?
> 
> - He booked the room but he said he’s going to fully pay ahead of time and I am already listed on the room (adult).  Do you foresee this being an issue without him present?
> 
> Feel free to mention anything else I should be aware of!  I’ve been to DL twice before, but each time was only for a single day and I wasn’t staying on property.  Looking forward to an actual trip with three days in the parks (four for them)!  Thanks!


I stayed 2 weeks ago and I got the text that my room was ready at about 1:00 that day. I expect that could vary from day to day, though. In 2019 we checked in at 8am and our room wasn't ready until 4:00.

I did online check in. I ended up going to the desk for keys and there was no wait, but that was a Tuesday afternoon. 

We had standard view with 2 beds/ and a day bed in Adventure tower. It was really nice. I think those are in all the towers, but maybe someone else here knows for sure. 

Fantasy tower has the lobby and shops in it. Adventure tower is closest to Downtown Disney. Frontier tower is furthest from DTD. They are all super close, though, so the walk to each tower is probably only a matter of one or three minutes difference. 

You probably already know, but there is major construction going on. They are building a new tower and also working on DTD. I was worried about it before we arrived, but it was hardly noticeable once we were there.


----------



## Becca1007

Also ... have a plan for breakfast. The lack of room service and the fact that the breakfast offerings at Tangaroa Terrace did not open early meant that we did not make it to rope drop like we had wanted to. The coffee shop opens early but has limited food options and is crowded since it is the only thing open.

Edited to add:  As the second family to order breakfast at Tangaroa ... it took 35 minutes for an avocado toast and a kids pancake to come out.


----------



## Pluto468

Becca1007 said:


> Also ... have a plan for breakfast. The lack of room service and the fact that the breakfast offerings at Tangaroa Terrace did not open early meant that we did not make it to rope drop like we had wanted to. The coffee shop opens early but has limited food options and is crowded since it is the only thing open.
> 
> Edited to add:  As the second family to order breakfast at Tangaroa ... it took 35 minutes for an avocado toast and a kids pancake to come out.


Good idea. Last time we did club level so we just ate there, but in 2019 it was tricky finding breakfast. I ended up stopping at Starbucks the night before for muffins etc to eat the next morning. They do have Keurigs in the rooms now.


----------



## DLgal

Have your brother do online check in. There is nothing you need to do in person when you arrive. Have him enable you to have mobile key privileges and you don't even need to stop at the desk to pick up keys. 

There seems to always be a long line to check in these days, unfortunately, especially mid morning. 

Skip all that. Use Mobile Checkin. The main person on the reservation needs to do it via the app beginning 5 days before check in. He will need to call in an advanced payment.


----------



## twodogs

Isn't the Mobile Key only available on the app of the person who reserved the room?  This was the case at the GCH over Easter.  I had my kids and DH sign in on their phones as "me" in the app, so we all had the Mobile Key, but the check-in CM said if they didn't sign into the app as me, they would need a plastic key card.  We did get some plastic cards just in case you came back to the hotel with a dead phone battery (thanks G+!).  So you would need to go to the desk for that, but you could wait until they got there.  

 I would not expect the room to be ready any earlier than 3-4pm.  If it is earlier, that's great, but with the lack of housekeepers that Disney has been willing to hire, it takes time to turn over the rooms.  Sunday is a popular check-out day and check-in day, so expect lines if you have to go to the Front Desk. I don't think they will let anyone but the lead guest on the reservation check in at the desk (as others have said), so he should do online check in on his app.  He will get the "room ready" text and will have to let you know.

The lack of breakfast options there is real.  Even the coffee shop ran out of many items before 9am, via Mobile Order.  It would let you order something, and then when they prepared your order and were out of it, they just adjusted your bill.  Not what I wanted!  I wanted that darn muffin!


----------



## Malcon10t

Your brother can check in online and put the credit card on the account from his My DIsneyland.  After this, you only need to go to the front desk to get a key for the room.  Your brother will get a text (or whoever's phone number he lists) when the room is ready.  Many people check out on Sundays, so I wouldn't count on an early check in.  But make sure he lists that you will be arriving at 10am when he does check in.

As far as rooms, all towers have their pros and cons.  Standards tend to be on lower floors.  Frontier tower is a minute or 2 further than the Adventure tower, but f you come back from DCA thru the Grand, it is the closest tower.  The Fantasy Tower has the gift shops if you forget something or need an evening snack.  Tangaroa Terrace is close to all 3, but it is busy in the AM.


----------



## Pluto468

Is there a laundry room at Disneyland hotel? If so, where is it located?

We are booked in a 1 bedroom suite for June. The CM on the phone said those suites always only have 1 bathroom, but isn't it true that alot have 1.5 bathrooms?

I'm planning to request Frontier tower so we hopefully get 1.5 bathrooms and a balcony


----------



## Malcon10t

Its about 50/50 on the extra 1/2 bath.  The laundry facility was demolished when the started the DVC unit.  You can take laundry to the Paradise Pier.  It is about a 5 min walk from the Frontier tower.  There is a gate at the far end oof the Rose garden you can use to exit and enter the property with your key card.


----------



## katyringo

Hello DLH experts!

I am really still in shock that we are going to be staying here. We've been on three previous trips since 2017, but stayed at good neighbor on harbor.  This is going to be a dream trip and we are staying a full 7 nights at DLH. We will arrive around 11am our first day, have 5 full park days plus a day for OBB (so 6 full days) and then don't fly home until around 5pm our last day. So we have plenty of time to enjoy the hotel. We are also afternoon break people. The new of early entry for hotel guests returning is music to my ears because hitting the parks hard in the morning and then breaking before coming back for evening and shows is totally our style.  However, my park knowledge is top notch, but since we always have stayed on the Harbor side, my knowledge of the DLH and the area past DTD is limited. So I'm listing my questions and hope you can help!

Is the best route for Rope Drop/ early entry through DTD and to the esplanade? For both DCA and DL?

Can DLH guest use the GCH DCA entrance? what is the advantage of using it? Is there an entrance from DTD into the GCH?  We plan to do the princess breakfast and I am trying visualize the routes? I remember before we did a character breakfast at paradise pier and we could enter the Grand using the DCA entrance, but we couldn't come back through due to a locked gate. Does being a DLH guest get you through that gate?

We booked a regular standard view. My friend said to request the fantasy tour due to construction- any other room request tips? 

I assume they will hold luggage and you can use the pool everyday of your stay, including check in and check out days? I read there is a good changing area.  Are you able to request late checkout?

Tips for the pool? plan to spend a lot of time there. 

Anything else a first timer here should absolutely know about?


----------



## PlutoIsHere

As our reservation continues to inch closer I was wondering if anyone had any recent experiences with the construction noise? Also, when I made our reservation back in January for our December trip I requested concierge service, but do I also need to request this again upon check in? Our group really wants to experience club level access so I'm hoping to be able to do whatever is needed to make it happen. We have a 2 bedroom connecting suite if that matters.


----------



## Pluto468

PlutoIsHere said:


> As our reservation continues to inch closer I was wondering if anyone had any recent experiences with the construction noise? Also, when I made our reservation back in January for our December trip I requested concierge service, but do I also need to request this again upon check in? Our group really wants to experience club level access so I'm hoping to be able to do whatever is needed to make it happen. We have a 2 bedroom connecting suite if that matters.


 We were there in May and didn't hear any construction noise at all.  We are staying in the 2 bedroom connecting suite in June and I called and added the concierge request to my reservation. I'm planning to ask again when I check in. I really hope we get it! We had a club level standard room in May and it was wonderful.


----------



## DLgal

twodogs said:


> Isn't the Mobile Key only available on the app of the person who reserved the room?  This was the case at the GCH over Easter.  I had my kids and DH sign in on their phones as "me" in the app, so we all had the Mobile Key, but the check-in CM said if they didn't sign into the app as me, they would need a plastic key card.  We did get some plastic cards just in case you came back to the hotel with a dead phone battery (thanks G+!).  So you would need to go to the desk for that, but you could wait until they got there.
> 
> I would not expect the room to be ready any earlier than 3-4pm.  If it is earlier, that's great, but with the lack of housekeepers that Disney has been willing to hire, it takes time to turn over the rooms.  Sunday is a popular check-out day and check-in day, so expect lines if you have to go to the Front Desk. I don't think they will let anyone but the lead guest on the reservation check in at the desk (as others have said), so he should do online check in on his app.  He will get the "room ready" text and will have to let you know.
> 
> The lack of breakfast options there is real.  Even the coffee shop ran out of many items before 9am, via Mobile Order.  It would let you order something, and then when they prepared your order and were out of it, they just adjusted your bill.  Not what I wanted!  I wanted that darn muffin!


My friend had a mobile key via her app when we stayed there in April. The reservation was under my name, and she was listed as the second adult. She had to link the reservation in her app, but that is all it took.


----------



## LilyJC

We just finished a stay in one of the weirdo 2 bedroom suites. I’m not sure where the 2 bedroom connecting family suites are located, but this was our view: 


​We are already DVC members, so seeing the build’s progress was intriguing. I’m not sure other guests would feel the same way. As far as noise, it was loud. The only time it actually bothered me though was our first afternoon when I was hanging out with my youngest on the sleeper sofa in the living room (closest area of the suite to the actual construction). The banging was headache inducing. The next day though we left the parks for four hours and napped in the main bedroom without any problem. 

We have another cheapie staycation at the end of July during a conference my husband has to attend. Truthfully, if it weren’t for the conference/cheaper conference room rate, I would cancel. For younger children I’m sure it doesn’t matter, but my teenagers were completely grossed out by the pool. They have certainly been spoiled by our pool at home and other Disney resort pools (Aulani). It doesn’t help that every time they go in, someone poops and everyone is forced to get out. The signage at the pool entrances about not using the pools if diarrhea has been an issue in the past 14 days was a total buzz-kill for me.  Sooo, all that to say YMMV, but I’d likely opt for a different resort if available.


----------



## Pluto468

LilyJC said:


> We just finished a stay in one of the weirdo 2 bedroom suites. I’m not sure where the 2 bedroom connecting family suites are located, but this was our view:
> 
> View attachment 676879
> View attachment 676880​We are already DVC members, so seeing the build’s progress was intriguing. I’m not sure other guests would feel the same way. As far as noise, it was loud. The only time it actually bothered me though was our first afternoon when I was hanging out with my youngest on the sleeper sofa in the living room (closest area of the suite to the actual construction). The banging was headache inducing. The next day though we left the parks for four hours and napped in the main bedroom without any problem.
> 
> We have another cheapie staycation at the end of July during a conference my husband has to attend. Truthfully, if it weren’t for the conference/cheaper conference room rate, I would cancel. For younger children I’m sure it doesn’t matter, but my teenagers were completely grossed out by the pool. They have certainly been spoiled by our pool at home and other Disney resort pools (Aulani). It doesn’t help that every time they go in, someone poops and everyone is forced to get out. The signage at the pool entrances about not using the pools if diarrhea has been an issue in the past 14 days was a total buzz-kill for me.  Sooo, all that to say YMMV, but I’d likely opt for a different resort if available.


That's crazy! What tower were you in? And out of curiosity, what is a weirdo 2 bedroom suite?


----------



## Christine

Pluto468 said:


> Is there a laundry room at Disneyland hotel? If so, where is it located?
> 
> We are booked in a 1 bedroom suite for June. The CM on the phone said those suites always only have 1 bathroom, but isn't it true that alot have 1.5 bathrooms?
> 
> I'm planning to request Frontier tower so we hopefully get 1.5 bathrooms and a balcony


I was told there wasn't one in the building and I'd have to go to Paradise Pier.  I'm not sure if that is correct or not (my adult son did the checking).


----------



## Christine

PlutoIsHere said:


> As our reservation continues to inch closer I was wondering if anyone had any recent experiences with the construction noise? Also, when I made our reservation back in January for our December trip I requested concierge service, but do I also need to request this again upon check in? Our group really wants to experience club level access so I'm hoping to be able to do whatever is needed to make it happen. We have a 2 bedroom connecting suite if that matters.



I just got back and didn't hear any noise while in the hotel.  We were in the Adventure Tower.  I did hear the construction during the day, outside, but it was barely noticeable to me.  Once you request concierge or club level, that should have changed your room category (and price) so you should be able to see that on your reservation (Club Level).  You don't need to ask about it again when checking in.


----------



## Christine

DLgal said:


> My friend had a mobile key via her app when we stayed there in April. The reservation was under my name, and she was listed as the second adult. She had to link the reservation in her app, but that is all it took.


Agree.  Reservation was in my name and there was some option to allow my 2 guests access to the mobile key.  I did that and no problem.


----------



## StarlitNight05

LilyJC said:


> We just finished a stay in one of the weirdo 2 bedroom suites. I’m not sure where the 2 bedroom connecting family suites are located, but this was our view:
> 
> View attachment 676879
> View attachment 676880​We are already DVC members, so seeing the build’s progress was intriguing. I’m not sure other guests would feel the same way. As far as noise, it was loud. The only time it actually bothered me though was our first afternoon when I was hanging out with my youngest on the sleeper sofa in the living room (closest area of the suite to the actual construction). The banging was headache inducing. The next day though we left the parks for four hours and napped in the main bedroom without any problem.
> 
> We have another cheapie staycation at the end of July during a conference my husband has to attend. Truthfully, if it weren’t for the conference/cheaper conference room rate, I would cancel. For younger children I’m sure it doesn’t matter, but my teenagers were completely grossed out by the pool. They have certainly been spoiled by our pool at home and other Disney resort pools (Aulani). It doesn’t help that every time they go in, someone poops and everyone is forced to get out. The signage at the pool entrances about not using the pools if diarrhea has been an issue in the past 14 days was a total buzz-kill for me.  Sooo, all that to say YMMV, but I’d likely opt for a different resort if available.


Eww about the pool and the sign (so gross lol). I don't do pools for that reason. I remember growing up and going to a nearby athletic club pool...they were constantly having to clear it out due to someone's accidental #2. I think that was traumatizing enough for me to swear off them!


----------



## PlutoIsHere

Christine said:


> I just got back and didn't hear any noise while in the hotel.  We were in the Adventure Tower.  I did hear the construction during the day, outside, but it was barely noticeable to me.  Once you request concierge or club level, that should have changed your room category (and price) so you should be able to see that on your reservation (Club Level).  You don't need to ask about it again when checking in.




Interesting. Mine just says concierge services requested on my reservation in the app. I ordered through Costco so maybe that messed it up somehow even though I talked to the Disney vacation rep on the phone when setting up up?


----------



## Christine

PlutoIsHere said:


> Interesting. Mine just says concierge services requested on my reservation in the app. I ordered through Costco so maybe that messed it up somehow even though I talked to the Disney vacation rep on the phone when setting up up?


Well, that's different.  Mine definitely said Premium View Club Level Room.


----------



## monkeypat83

Christine said:


> Well, that's different.  Mine definitely said Premium View Club Level Room.


If you are staying in a regular room there is a separate category (and price) for Club Level but when staying in a suite you can request to add Club Level but it won't be confirmed until you check in and they confirm it is available. The people who actually book Club Level in regular rooms have priority over those adding to suites (except the suites like the Fantasy Suite and Adventureland Suite which automatically have access to the lounge) so that sounds like the difference


----------



## dieumeye

LilyJC said:


> The signage at the pool entrances about not using the pools if diarrhea has been an issue in the past 14 days was a total buzz-kill for me.


This same sign is pretty much posted at every pool at every hotel, resort, and water park. Maybe it’s a California thing, but it is not unique.


----------



## DLgal

StarlitNight05 said:


> Eww about the pool and the sign (so gross lol). I don't do pools for that reason. I remember growing up and going to a nearby athletic club pool...they were constantly having to clear it out due to someone's accidental #2. I think that was traumatizing enough for me to swear off them!


That sign is a state of CA requirement for all public pools. We have them on the gates of all our community pools here too.


----------



## CO2CA

I'm surprised others haven't seen that sign before. I thought it was standard because I've seen it at every pool I've been to (residential/club house pool and hotels) and not just in California.

This one is obviously a joke but it made me lol!


----------



## LilyJC

Pluto468 said:


> That's crazy! What tower were you in? And out of curiosity, what is a weirdo 2 bedroom suite?



We were in the Frontier Tower. It’s a strange setup as it only accommodates six! Each bedroom has a king size bed and it’s own bathroom (which was amazing), and then there is a queen sleeper sofa in the living room plus an additional 1/2 bathroom. It was so weird to have a 2 bedroom suite just for six people!   Here are some quick pics I snapped:


Main bedroom - slightly bitter it didn’t have the special headboard 



Rough pic, but view from the living room/sleeper sofa.​


----------



## LilyJC

PlutoIsHere said:


> Interesting. Mine just says concierge services requested on my reservation in the app. I ordered through Costco so maybe that messed it up somehow even though I talked to the Disney vacation rep on the phone when setting up up?



We considered adding concierge as well, and the requested note was on our reservation as well. The CM I spoke with told us we’d need to find out if it was available at check-in. This is different than booking a club level room as it would be the additional $250 added per night if available. We opted to not add it as it wasn’t going to work well with our touring schedule and just did online checkin.


----------



## Pluto468

LilyJC said:


> We were in the Frontier Tower. It’s a strange setup as it only accommodates six! Each bedroom has a king size bed and it’s own bathroom (which was amazing), and then there is a queen sleeper sofa in the living room plus an additional 1/2 bathroom. It was so weird to have a 2 bedroom suite just for six people!   Here are some quick pics I snapped:
> 
> View attachment 677029
> Main bedroom - slightly bitter it didn’t have the special headboard
> 
> View attachment 677030
> View attachment 677031
> Rough pic, but view from the living room/sleeper sofa.​


Wow- I thought all the beds had the light up head board! That is really some view. Is it the 2 bedroom jr suite?  Or the 2 bedroom family suite? It will always be the Weirdo suite to me now, I'm just curious


----------



## DLgal

CO2CA said:


> I'm surprised others haven't seen that sign before. I thought it was standard because I've seen it at every pool I've been to (residential/club house pool and hotels) and not just in California.
> 
> This one is obviously a joke but it made me lol!
> 
> View attachment 677009



Life with IBS, honestly...


----------



## limace

CO2CA said:


> I'm surprised others haven't seen that sign before. I thought it was standard because I've seen it at every pool I've been to (residential/club house pool and hotels) and not just in California.
> 
> 
> View attachment 677009



I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## StarlitNight05

DLgal said:


> That sign is a state of CA requirement for all public pools. We have them on the gates of all our community pools here too.


That makes sense! I guess I just never see the signs because I don't use public pools (I know, I know, it's strange lol).


----------



## LilyJC

Pluto468 said:


> Wow- I thought all the beds had the light up head board! That is really some view. Is it the 2 bedroom jr suite?  Or the 2 bedroom family suite? It will always be the Weirdo suite to me now, I'm just curious



It’s the 2 bedroom family suite


----------



## Christine

monkeypat83 said:


> If you are staying in a regular room there is a separate category (and price) for Club Level but when staying in a suite you can request to add Club Level but it won't be confirmed until you check in and they confirm it is available. The people who actually book Club Level in regular rooms have priority over those adding to suites (except the suites like the Fantasy Suite and Adventureland Suite which automatically have access to the lounge) so that sounds like the difference


That makes sense then.  One morning I was in the lounge and a women was in their with her 2 kids and the concierge was showing her the food and she said she was trying to make a decision on whether to add it onto her stay, at least for one or two days.  She was wanting to see all the menus.  I was a little perplexed over the conversation because I had no idea you could add it like that.


----------



## Pluto468

LilyJC said:


> It’s the 2 bedroom family suite


We're in the 2 bedroom family connecting suite this time but another trip (that ended up cancelled) we were booked in the 2 bedroom family/weirdo suite. It was apparently going to have only 2 king beds, so must have been similar to yours.


----------



## roflclaw

We're staying in a 1br family suite next month as 3 and I'm wondering how the pullout couch bed is comfort wise?

Is it a regular mattress that can you feel the weird bar in the middle? Or is the mattress thick enough you can't? My mom would be the one sleeping on it for 4 nights and she's wondering if she should just bring a twin size blow up she knows is comfortable instead and leaving the couch as a couch the entire time.


----------



## Pluto468

roflclaw said:


> We're staying in a 1br family suite next month as 3 and I'm wondering how the pullout couch bed is comfort wise?
> 
> Is it a regular mattress that can you feel the weird bar in the middle? Or is the mattress thick enough you can't? My mom would be the one sleeping on it for 4 nights and she's wondering if she should just bring a twin size blow up she knows is comfortable instead and leaving the couch as a couch the entire time.


My 12yo thought it was too firm but my dh thought it was really comfortable and he didn't notice a bar in the middle like on most sofabeds. The mattress was a nice thickness. The only weird thing was the bedding was too small. It had a bottom sheet, but the blankets and top sheet seemed to be made for a twin. They might have just been the room we were in, though.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

Bumping this back up. Getting excited for our December trip coming up! Got the park reservations done and now just waiting for dining reservations, cabana rentals, and keeping an eye out for any potential hotel discounts! If a hefty enough one pops i may try and move our groups reservations over to the GCH but we will see. We are stoked about the DLH regardless.


----------



## BGinCali

Does anyone know if I book 2 rooms and we later only need 1, does the “change” with the reservation option allow to cancel 1 of the rooms vs the entire reservation? (Room only reservation).


----------



## RoseColored97

BGinCali said:


> Does anyone know if I book 2 rooms and we later only need 1, does the “change” with the reservation option allow to cancel 1 of the rooms vs the entire reservation? (Room only reservation).


I would just give the Walt Disney Travel Company a call. There is never a wait, the CMs are friendly, and it's a pretty painless process. That way you can be sure that only 1 is cancelled. But, I'm always super nervous pressing the "change/cancel" button because I worry I'll press the wrong thing and cancel everything lol


----------



## BGinCali

RoseColored97 said:


> I would just give the Walt Disney Travel Company a call. There is never a wait, the CMs are friendly, and it's a pretty painless process. That way you can be sure that only 1 is cancelled. But, I'm always super nervous pressing the "change/cancel" button because I worry I'll press the wrong thing and cancel everything lol


Thanks! I’m so nervous to select the option too, always afraid of doing something I am not intending!


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Hello, just back from a stay at the Disneyland Hotel. We had a great trip, but just for others to be aware I thought I would mention this.

 We checked in at 10pm when we arrived and were given a note about the new construction and also the painting of the existing towers. We were told they might be painting around our windows for a couple hours one day so just be aware so we can close the curtains. Ok, no big deal!

Well, it was dark when we arrived, but the next morning when we woke up I discovered the staging area for the painters working on the Frontier Tower was right outside our window. This meant all day long there were workers there, so we had to keep our curtains closed during their long work hours. This is where they did their prep work, took their breaks, had meetings, ate their lunch etc… so it was very uncomfortable to have people just feet from the window. (Probably for them as well)

I noticed this staging area took up about 6 windows, so it was affecting 6 rooms. It seems to me Disney should not have sold these rooms, especially for the price we pay. This was a well built staging platform that Disney knew would be there for some time.

Since we didn’t notice this at check-in since it was dark and were fully unpacked and settled by morning I didn’t request another room.

However, you might just want to make sure you don’t get a room on the 2nd floor of the Frontier Tower right now.

I snapped a few pictures after they finished work for the day, just so you could see what it looked like outside our window. I have pictures of when it was full of workers, but don’t want to post those here due to respecting their privacy.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello, just back from a stay at the Disneyland Hotel. We had a great trip, but just for others to be aware I thought I would mention this.
> 
> We checked in at 10pm when we arrived and were given a note about the new construction and also the painting of the existing towers. We were told they might be painting around our windows for a couple hours one day so just be aware so we can close the curtains. Ok, no big deal!
> 
> Well, it was dark when we arrived, but the next morning when we woke up I discovered the staging area for the painters working on the Frontier Tower was right outside our window. This meant all day long there were workers there, so we had to keep our curtains closed during their long work hours. This is where they did their prep work, took their breaks, had meetings, ate their lunch etc… so it was very uncomfortable to have people just feet from the window. (Probably for them as well)
> 
> I noticed this staging area took up about 6 windows, so it was affecting 6 rooms. It seems to me Disney should not have sold these rooms, especially for the price we pay. This was a well built staging platform that Disney knew would be there for some time.
> 
> Since we didn’t notice this at check-in since it was dark and were fully unpacked and settled by morning I didn’t request another room.
> 
> However, you might just want to make sure you don’t get a room on the 2nd floor of the Frontier Tower right now.
> 
> I snapped a few pictures after they finished work for the day, just so you could see what it looked like outside our window. I have pictures of when it was full of workers, but don’t want to post those here due to respecting their privacy. View attachment 697974


Yeah, that’s no good. I would be sending a letter to guest services. They need to discount your room.


----------



## Astylla

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello, just back from a stay at the Disneyland Hotel. We had a great trip, but just for others to be aware I thought I would mention this.
> 
> We checked in at 10pm when we arrived and were given a note about the new construction and also the painting of the existing towers. We were told they might be painting around our windows for a couple hours one day so just be aware so we can close the curtains. Ok, no big deal!
> 
> Well, it was dark when we arrived, but the next morning when we woke up I discovered the staging area for the painters working on the Frontier Tower was right outside our window. This meant all day long there were workers there, so we had to keep our curtains closed during their long work hours. This is where they did their prep work, took their breaks, had meetings, ate their lunch etc… so it was very uncomfortable to have people just feet from the window. (Probably for them as well)
> 
> I noticed this staging area took up about 6 windows, so it was affecting 6 rooms. It seems to me Disney should not have sold these rooms, especially for the price we pay. This was a well built staging platform that Disney knew would be there for some time.
> 
> Since we didn’t notice this at check-in since it was dark and were fully unpacked and settled by morning I didn’t request another room.
> 
> However, you might just want to make sure you don’t get a room on the 2nd floor of the Frontier Tower right now.
> 
> I snapped a few pictures after they finished work for the day, just so you could see what it looked like outside our window. I have pictures of when it was full of workers, but don’t want to post those here due to respecting their privacy. View attachment 697974



I worked in the hotel industry so there is a lot I tell people to just try to make the best of..however..this is NOT one of those times.

I  absolutely agree these rooms should not be sold or used as emergency overflow only/cast member discounts , etc.
This absolutely needs to be addressed and not just accepted. There is a respectful way to approach it and obviously those working at the front desk are not the ones in charge of making the final decision but firm feedback is absolutely warranted. I still would have spoken to the front desk upon departure and showed the photos.

Sorry to hear about this experience.


----------



## Chickinvic

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello, just back from a stay at the Disneyland Hotel. We had a great trip, but just for others to be aware I thought I would mention this.
> 
> We checked in at 10pm when we arrived and were given a note about the new construction and also the painting of the existing towers. We were told they might be painting around our windows for a couple hours one day so just be aware so we can close the curtains. Ok, no big deal!
> 
> Well, it was dark when we arrived, but the next morning when we woke up I discovered the staging area for the painters working on the Frontier Tower was right outside our window. This meant all day long there were workers there, so we had to keep our curtains closed during their long work hours. This is where they did their prep work, took their breaks, had meetings, ate their lunch etc… so it was very uncomfortable to have people just feet from the window. (Probably for them as well)
> 
> I noticed this staging area took up about 6 windows, so it was affecting 6 rooms. It seems to me Disney should not have sold these rooms, especially for the price we pay. This was a well built staging platform that Disney knew would be there for some time.
> 
> Since we didn’t notice this at check-in since it was dark and were fully unpacked and settled by morning I didn’t request another room.
> 
> However, you might just want to make sure you don’t get a room on the 2nd floor of the Frontier Tower right now.
> 
> I snapped a few pictures after they finished work for the day, just so you could see what it looked like outside our window. I have pictures of when it was full of workers, but don’t want to post those here due to respecting their privacy. View attachment 697974


With the price they charge, that is totally unacceptable. I would not have accepted that room, or would be demanding a big discount.


----------



## DizMe

Oh no. No no no no no, you did NOT have to accept that room, regardless of the time of night you checked in. If I woke to that in the morning, you'd better believe I'd be right down at Guest Services in the morning to express that this is not ok. 

You had every right to do this. They gave you a room that shouldn't have been assigned, as Astylla mentioned. If they were out of rooms, they should have transferred you to GCH (I've had that happen). If there simply were no rooms of any type at your reserved level or above at either hotel when you checked in, then they needed to be clearer about the actual state of the room and offered you a very generous discount. You need to contact them and be very clear that this was a terrible situation that was not mentioned prior to arrival and not fully communicated to you at check-in. Explain everything that you posted here and let them know that you've always been appreciative of the fantastic customer service in the past but this has given you reason to question their current customer service policies and the company as a whole.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Astylla said:


> I worked in the hotel industry so there is a lot I tell people to just try to make the best of..however..this is NOT one of those times.
> 
> I  absolutely agree these rooms should not be sold or used as emergency overflow only/cast member discounts , etc.
> This absolutely needs to be addressed and not just accepted. There is a respectful way to approach it and obviously those working at the front desk are not the ones in charge of making the final decision but firm feedback is absolutely warranted. I still would have spoken to the front desk upon departure and showed the photos.
> 
> Sorry to hear about this experience.


Thank you, you all have made me feel like my expectations were not crazy, and that the room was not ok! I was shocked when I woke up.
I did write Disney this morning and will follow up with them, as needed.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

DizMe said:


> Oh no. No no no no no, you did NOT have to accept that room, regardless of the time of night you checked in. If I woke to that in the morning, you'd better believe I'd be right down at Guest Services in the morning to express that this is not ok.
> 
> You had every right to do this. They gave you a room that shouldn't have been assigned, as Astylla mentioned. If they were out of rooms, they should have transferred you to GCH (I've had that happen). If there simply were no rooms of any type at your reserved level or above at either hotel when you checked in, then they needed to be clearer about the actual state of the room and offered you a very generous discount. You need to contact them and be very clear that this was a terrible situation that was not mentioned prior to arrival and not fully communicated to you at check-in. Explain everything that you posted here and let them know that you've always been appreciative of the fantastic customer service in the past but this has given you reason to question their current customer service policies and the company as a whole.


Even though we didn’t arrive until 10pm I received the room notification text at 3:30pm with the room number. This makes me think these rooms are being assigned as normal. I will let everyone know Disney’s response when I hear back.


----------



## katyringo

Hello all,

I called today to ask about a Cabana rental for October 11th. Price was $425 for full day and $375 for a half day.  I don't think we will be doing that. Bit of a sticker shock there! (We could basically stay another night for that amount..) But thought folks would like to know. The 11th is a Tuesday.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

katyringo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I called today to ask about a Cabana rental for October 11th. Price was $425 for full day and $375 for a half day.  I don't think we will be doing that. Bit of a sticker shock there! (We could basically stay another night for that amount..) But thought folks would like to know. The 11th is a Tuesday.


Good to know. Were they willing to let you book that far ahead?


----------



## msbatchelor5

katyringo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I called today to ask about a Cabana rental for October 11th. Price was $425 for full day and $375 for a half day.  I don't think we will be doing that. Bit of a sticker shock there! (We could basically stay another night for that amount..) But thought folks would like to know. The 11th is a Tuesday.


Oh wow. Thanks for sharing because that is  something I was thinking about but not for that amount (for us). Now I can stop thinking on it. Ha


----------



## Pluto468

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Hello, just back from a stay at the Disneyland Hotel. We had a great trip, but just for others to be aware I thought I would mention this.
> 
> We checked in at 10pm when we arrived and were given a note about the new construction and also the painting of the existing towers. We were told they might be painting around our windows for a couple hours one day so just be aware so we can close the curtains. Ok, no big deal!
> 
> Well, it was dark when we arrived, but the next morning when we woke up I discovered the staging area for the painters working on the Frontier Tower was right outside our window. This meant all day long there were workers there, so we had to keep our curtains closed during their long work hours. This is where they did their prep work, took their breaks, had meetings, ate their lunch etc… so it was very uncomfortable to have people just feet from the window. (Probably for them as well)
> 
> I noticed this staging area took up about 6 windows, so it was affecting 6 rooms. It seems to me Disney should not have sold these rooms, especially for the price we pay. This was a well built staging platform that Disney knew would be there for some time.
> 
> Since we didn’t notice this at check-in since it was dark and were fully unpacked and settled by morning I didn’t request another room.
> 
> However, you might just want to make sure you don’t get a room on the 2nd floor of the Frontier Tower right now.
> 
> I snapped a few pictures after they finished work for the day, just so you could see what it looked like outside our window. I have pictures of when it was full of workers, but don’t want to post those here due to respecting their privacy. View attachment 697974


   That is totally unacceptable and I'm so sorry you had that room! We had a very similar thing happen in June with construction workers right outside our window. We had to keep the curtains closed the whole time. Your situation looks even worse.  I called the day after we checked in and spoke to someone and they gave me a discount. 
    They really shouldn't be putting people in those rooms. If they MUST they should have an extreme discount and tell people exactly what to expect. For us, we saved up for years to stay at DLH in a nice suite, so it was beyond disappointing to have all the construction right there. We couldn't enjoy the room or the view at al. Our room also had this fine white dust all over everything that we assumed was connected to the construction. We would have stayed somewhere else if we'd known.

 I hope you hear back soon and they are able to give you a partial refund or something.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Pluto468 said:


> That is totally unacceptable and I'm so sorry you had that room! We had a very similar thing happen in June with construction workers right outside our window. We had to keep the curtains closed the whole time. Your situation looks even worse.  I called the day after we checked in and spoke to someone and they gave me a discount.
> They really shouldn't be putting people in those rooms. If they MUST they should have an extreme discount and tell people exactly what to expect. For us, we saved up for years to stay at DLH in a nice suite, so it was beyond disappointing to have all the construction right there. We couldn't enjoy the room or the view at al. Our room also had this fine white dust all over everything that we assumed was connected to the construction. We would have stayed somewhere else if we'd known.
> 
> I hope you hear back soon and they are able to give you a partial refund or something.


Thank you! Im sorry you also experienced something similar. Disney actually just called me. They gave me a $450 refund ($150/night), but I told them it was more important to me that they take action and stop selling these rooms for future guests. They asked to see my pictures, so I am emailing them to them. Hopefully they listen and block these rooms.


----------



## katyringo

PlutoIsHere said:


> Good to know. Were they willing to let you book that far ahead?


I didn't try to book after hearing the price but it sounded like it? It's really only 39 days away..


----------



## avalon451

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! Im sorry you also experienced something similar. Disney actually just called me. They gave me a $450 refund ($150/night), but I told them it was more important to me that they take action and stop selling these rooms for future guests. They asked to see my pictures, so I am emailing them to them. Hopefully they listen and block these rooms.


I so appreciate hearing about your recent experience and this update. I'm meeting my daughter in the parks next week, and I'd booked Tropicana for Wed 9/7-Friday 9/9-- many of my usual places had no availability, probably due to D23, and the DLR hotels had all sold out, too, with the Keyholder summer rates. However, I happened to be looking 2 days ago, and lo and behold, an availability had popped up at DLH, at the MagicKeyholder summer rate. So I nabbed it. But after your description, I will not be using the checkin feature on the app. I'll check in in person so I can request an upgrade, or failing that, at least get into the Adventure tower. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pluto468

DisneyMommy77 said:


> Thank you! Im sorry you also experienced something similar. Disney actually just called me. They gave me a $450 refund ($150/night), but I told them it was more important to me that they take action and stop selling these rooms for future guests. They asked to see my pictures, so I am emailing them to them. Hopefully they listen and block these rooms.


I'm so glad you were able to get a refund. When I spoke to them I said the main thing is they should really let people know ahead of time what they will be getting if they book those rooms. Did they reply about your pictures yet?


----------



## Pluto468

avalon451 said:


> I so appreciate hearing about your recent experience and this update. I'm meeting my daughter in the parks next week, and I'd booked Tropicana for Wed 9/7-Friday 9/9-- many of my usual places had no availability, probably due to D23, and the DLR hotels had all sold out, too, with the Keyholder summer rates. However, I happened to be looking 2 days ago, and lo and behold, an availability had popped up at DLH, at the MagicKeyholder summer rate. So I nabbed it. But after your description, I will not be using the checkin feature on the app. I'll check in in person so I can request an upgrade, or failing that, at least get into the Adventure tower.
> 
> Thanks!


I would call ahead to request Adventure tower before you get there so they can make a note of it. You may have a better chance of getting what you want if you contact them ahead of time. Have a fun trip!


----------



## DisneyMommy77

Pluto468 said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get a refund. When I spoke to them I said the main thing is they should really let people know ahead of time what they will be getting if they book those rooms. Did they reply about your pictures yet?


Hi. Not yet, but if they do I will report back.


----------



## DisneyMommy77

avalon451 said:


> I so appreciate hearing about your recent experience and this update. I'm meeting my daughter in the parks next week, and I'd booked Tropicana for Wed 9/7-Friday 9/9-- many of my usual places had no availability, probably due to D23, and the DLR hotels had all sold out, too, with the Keyholder summer rates. However, I happened to be looking 2 days ago, and lo and behold, an availability had popped up at DLH, at the MagicKeyholder summer rate. So I nabbed it. But after your description, I will not be using the checkin feature on the app. I'll check in in person so I can request an upgrade, or failing that, at least get into the Adventure tower.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you have a great time and get an awesome room!


----------



## Soccer Princess

We have a Premium View booked next month and would love to not be right next to construction. What room requests should we make to get the best view/less noise? Thank you!


----------



## Pluto468

Soccer Princess said:


> We have a Premium View booked next month and would love to not be right next to construction. What room requests should we make to get the best view/less noise? Thank you!


The main thing is which tower, as the construction is right next to Frontier. If you are in Fantasy or Adventure you should be ok, but you'll still see the construction. Parking lot view or Downtown Disney view wouldn't overlook construction. You could call ahead of time and tell them that you don't want to be close to the construction. Also go to the desk when you arrive and speak to a CM before you check in to your room.


----------



## katyringo

I called today to add trip insurance and make final payment. The cast member I spoke to was SO nice. She asked if we had our park reservations, knew about EE, knew about package delivery, the mobile ordering to DTD food places since there is no room services, etc.  I feel like anyone who is booking at a Disney hotel should get a phone call from her. haha.  I knew all those things, but she just delivered it so well.  She also took my room request for fantasy tower.


----------



## thenicefamily

katyringo said:


> I called today to add trip insurance and make final payment. The cast member I spoke to was SO nice. She asked if we had our park reservations, knew about EE, knew about package delivery, the mobile ordering to DTD food places since there is no room services, etc.  I feel like anyone who is booking at a Disney hotel should get a phone call from her. haha.  I knew all those things, but she just delivered it so well.  She also took my room request for fantasy tower.


Is there a direct number for DLH? I know there is one for GCH, because I just used to to call about the Spa. I just don't want to go to the main booking number for all resort hotels, would prefer to speak directly with DLH.


----------



## katyringo

thenicefamily said:


> Is there a direct number for DLH? I know there is one for GCH, because I just used to to call about the Spa. I just don't want to go to the main booking number for all resort hotels, would prefer to speak directly with DLH.


+1 (714) 778-6600
Anaheim, CA


----------



## thenicefamily

katyringo said:


> +1 (714) 778-6600
> Anaheim, CA


Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFEB2013

We usually visit Disney World, but will be visiting Disneyland for the 2nd time in February.  We have reservations at the Disneyland Hotel.  Do you know if they usually offer a discount program (25% off stay for example)?  For DW, we were usually able to secure a discount and apply to our reservation around October for a February trip. If they do offer hotel discounts for Disneyland, when do they usually come out for a February reservation?  Thank you!


----------



## katyringo

DisneyFEB2013 said:


> We usually visit Disney World, but will be visiting Disneyland for the 2nd time in February.  We have reservations at the Disneyland Hotel.  Do you know if they usually offer a discount program (25% off stay for example)?  For DW, we were usually able to secure a discount and apply to our reservation around October for a February trip. If they do offer hotel discounts for Disneyland, when do they usually come out for a February reservation?  Thank you!


I was just coming to ask if we think there will be a fall discount as they haven't annouced any discounts past 9/29. The thing is.. I know there are many dates in October where on-site is totally full.. so who knows. Disneyland usually announces them later than WDW.


----------



## RoseColored97

katyringo said:


> I was just coming to ask if we think there will be a fall discount as they haven't annouced any discounts past 9/29. The thing is.. I know there are many dates in October where on-site is totally full.. so who knows. Disneyland usually announces them later than WDW.


I was just thinking about this yesterday. I highly doubt they'll announce a fall discount because of exactly that reason - they're basically sold out for all of October. I was hoping for one but I'm glad we didn't wait because we would have been out of luck for onsite.


----------



## AndrewC

I’ve been wondering about the fall discount thing too. I think historically they *do* have fall discounts, though occasionally they don’t start for stays before like October 25+ dates. Most years I think they have been mid-October (think 10-14th and onward until about the end of the first week in December or maybe second week).

They usually wait until pretty late in the existing promo before announcing, I want to say around September 10th to 15th, so if we do have one we might see details this coming week. That said, they usually give credit card holders and/or magic key holders (APs) a couple days exclusive so I’m surprised stuff hasn’t leaked out now (if we’re getting anything).

The big wild card seems to be the demand. The hotels are always insanely expensive, but this year occupancy levels do seem MUCH higher, at least for my dates (20th - 30th window) I’m seeing at least one hotel completely booked if not two… or at least returning results of $2,400+ nightly rates which basically means booked 

Desperately hope I can shave a hundred bucks or so a night off my dates since I don’t think I got more than one day for less than $700/night (and not all nights are at the Grand!)


----------



## katyringo

AndrewC said:


> I’ve been wondering about the fall discount thing too. I think historically they *do* have fall discounts, though occasionally they don’t start for stays before like October 25+ dates. Most years I think they have been mid-October (think 10-14th and onward until about the end of the first week in December or maybe second week).
> 
> They usually wait until pretty late in the existing promo before announcing, I want to say around September 10th to 15th, so if we do have one we might see details this coming week. That said, they usually give credit card holders and/or magic key holders (APs) a couple days exclusive so I’m surprised stuff hasn’t leaked out now (if we’re getting anything).
> 
> The big wild card seems to be the demand. The hotels are always insanely expensive, but this year occupancy levels do seem MUCH higher, at least for my dates (20th - 30th window) I’m seeing at least one hotel completely booked if not two… or at least returning results of $2,400+ nightly rates which basically means booked
> 
> Desperately hope I can shave a hundred bucks or so a night off my dates since I don’t think I got more than one day for less than $700/night (and not all nights are at the Grand!)


Oh wow!!  I think we paid around $450 a night for Disneyland hotel- booked it back in may.  Now our dates are almost completely booked and nights that aren't the cheapest room is like $800..


----------



## katyringo

The thing to remember also tho is we are at that 30
Days window now for October dates. Final payment is due..


----------



## AndrewC

I don’t want to make it seem like this is “cheap,” but $450 a night would be amazing! I was used to previous years being between $450 and $525/night for DLH so this year… hurts.

I got $705 for “premium view” (cheapest left) on a Saturday night and then later in the trip again $705 for another Saturday night.

Then Sun-Wed for $727/night for a woods-courtyard view at the Grand because DLH wasn’t much cheaper when I booked.

I got “lucky” on one night at DLH (Wed night stay) where it was $517 which I feel great about 

If you book hotel rooms alone (not part of a package deal, as far as I’m aware there is no savings to book a package) you can cancel up to 3 days before check in (maybe 5?) for a full refund. Deposit is the first night’s stay on the credit card, rest is billed at the end of the stay. I’ve got plenty of wiggle room (though a little killer since I booked three separate stays since my trip includes both Grand and DLH & then a bit over at Universal, so I had to pre-pay 3 nights worth on my credit card.)


----------



## RoseColored97

Are you including taxes with those prices? I forgot how much per night I got ours for so just calculated and we're paying $954 for the Woods-Courtyard at the GCH.  I didn't realize we were paying that much per night.

We're doing CL premium at DLH over New Year's and that one came to $1,076 per night including tax. It would be nice if a discount came out for both.

I cleaned out my closet this weekend and found an old receipt for the Desert Palms Hotel back in 2011 in my keepsake bin at the top of the closet (I like to save those to look back on trips we've taken...I promise I'm not a hoarder!). We stayed 10 nights there for under $1,100 including tax. The juxtaposition of seeing that and seeing how much we're paying for onsite for one night is...jarring.


----------



## AndrewC

RoseColored97 said:


> Are you including taxes with those prices? I forgot how much per night I got ours for so just calculated and we're paying $954 for the Woods-Courtyard at the GCH.  I didn't realize we were paying that much per night.
> 
> We're doing CL premium at DLH over New Year's and that one came to $1,076 per night including tax. It would be nice if a discount came out for both.
> 
> I cleaned out my closet this weekend and found an old receipt for the Desert Palms Hotel back in 2011 in my keepsake bin at the top of the closet (I like to save those to look back on trips we've taken...I promise I'm not a hoarder!). We stayed 10 nights there for under $1,100 including tax. The juxtaposition of seeing that and seeing how much we're paying for onsite for one night is...jarring.


Mine are before taxes…


----------



## Malcon10t

RoseColored97 said:


> Are you including taxes with those prices? I forgot how much per night I got ours for so just calculated and we're paying $954 for the Woods-Courtyard at the GCH.  I didn't realize we were paying that much per night.
> 
> We're doing CL premium at DLH over New Year's and that one came to $1,076 per night including tax. It would be nice if a discount came out for both.


As someone who is there every Christmas to NY, if any discounts come out, they will exclude from about Dec 16-Jan 6th.


----------



## RoseColored97

Malcon10t said:


> As someone who is there every Christmas to NY, if any discounts come out, they will exclude from about Dec 16-Jan 6th.


I figured. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KCanuck

Has anyone been in the DLH club lounge on New Years Eve? We are considering watching the fireworks from there rather than inside the park. We did that (not on NYE) several years ago. Do they do anything special?


----------



## Malcon10t

KCanuck said:


> Has anyone been in the DLH club lounge on New Years Eve? We are considering watching the fireworks from there rather than inside the park. We did that (not on NYE) several years ago. Do they do anything special?


The lounge closes at 10p.  There are decorations up.


----------



## KCanuck

Malcon10t said:


> The lounge closes at 10p.  There are decorations up.


Ok that’s good to know. Thank you : )


----------



## kristensideaoffun

katyringo said:


> Oh wow!!  I think we paid around $450 a night for Disneyland hotel- booked it back in may.  Now our dates are almost completely booked and nights that aren't the cheapest room is like $800..



You’re not going to get anything cheaper with a discount than what you already booked. That’s a great price.


----------



## Pluto468

kristensideaoffun said:


> You’re not going to get anything cheaper with a discount than what you already booked. That’s a great price.


That really is! There are Harbor hotels that cost more than that. (Courtyard, Hojo depending on room type.)


----------



## katyringo

Hello all.. a discount was annouced if you are a Disney chase card member. October 20-December 22nd


----------



## AndrewC

katyringo said:


> Hello all.. a discount was annouced if you are a Disney chase card member. October 20-December 22nd


What's the discount?


----------



## katyringo

AndrewC said:


> What's the discount?


15%


----------



## crazycatlady

I was able to book our 1st two nights at the DLH (deluxe view) with the Disney Chase card rate at $480 per night (w/o tax) for Sunday, Oct 30 and Mon, Oct 31st before we move to the GCH on Nov 1 for 4 nights. We currently also have a reservation for Park Vue on Harbor for the 30th and 31st that would save us about $300. We haven't fully decided which to keep but we are leaning (of course) to keeping the DLH stay depending on a couple of thigs.

It seems like construction noise isn't much of a problem when you are in your room, barring any unfortunate situations with workers outside your window, and that requesting Fantasy or Adventure Towers would help alleviate that problem. I am already expecting a less than ideal view because of construction but would like to be pleasantly surprised and have a good one. Any suggestions?

Another big plus to making the switch would be to be able to use EE on our check in day; does anyone know what time the front desk opens and if it would be possible to check in and still make it to security by 6:30ish am?

We are not pool people, so construction noise and crowding there isn't really an issue, but does the construction as a whole take away from the DLH experience? This hotel is on our bucket list, and I am trying to decide whether we should wait for when it is looking it's best or take the plunge now.

Thank you all so much for any help you can give me!


----------



## sophy1996

I think the hotel desk is always open. We checked out at 4:50 am last weekend and someone was there.


----------



## Pluto468

crazycatlady said:


> I was able to book our 1st two nights at the DLH (deluxe view) with the Disney Chase card rate at $480 per night (w/o tax) for Sunday, Oct 30 and Mon, Oct 31st before we move to the GCH on Nov 1 for 4 nights. We currently also have a reservation for Park Vue on Harbor for the 30th and 31st that would save us about $300. We haven't fully decided which to keep but we are leaning (of course) to keeping the DLH stay depending on a couple of thigs.
> 
> It seems like construction noise isn't much of a problem when you are in your room, barring any unfortunate situations with workers outside your window, and that requesting Fantasy or Adventure Towers would help alleviate that problem. I am already expecting a less than ideal view because of construction but would like to be pleasantly surprised and have a good one. Any suggestions?
> 
> Another big plus to making the switch would be to be able to use EE on our check in day; does anyone know what time the front desk opens and if it would be possible to check in and still make it to security by 6:30ish am?
> 
> We are not pool people, so construction noise and crowding there isn't really an issue, but does the construction as a whole take away from the DLH experience? This hotel is on our bucket list, and I am trying to decide whether we should wait for when it is looking it's best or take the plunge now.
> 
> Thank you all so much for any help you can give me!


I am a huge Disneyland hotel fan. We went twice this year, and honestly I'd wait to stay there if you're sure you can go again sometime. If you do go, your best bet for avoiding a bad view would be a parking lot facing view. Alot of the Downtown Disney views face a giant dirt construction pit. If you're in Fantasy tower you will be the furthest away from the construction, but you will still see it if you're pool facing.

If you've seen pictures of how DLH is right now and don't think you'd mind it you could stay in October, but the construction does take away from the experience in my opinion. You can't really avoid it since it's such a huge project. Also, even if you request a certain view or tower you aren't guarenteed to get it, so it's a bit of a gamble.

$300 savings would really come in handy at the parks, too!


----------



## kristensideaoffun

crazycatlady said:


> I was able to book our 1st two nights at the DLH (deluxe view) with the Disney Chase card rate at $480 per night (w/o tax) for Sunday, Oct 30 and Mon, Oct 31st before we move to the GCH on Nov 1 for 4 nights. We currently also have a reservation for Park Vue on Harbor for the 30th and 31st that would save us about $300. We haven't fully decided which to keep but we are leaning (of course) to keeping the DLH stay depending on a couple of thigs.
> 
> It seems like construction noise isn't much of a problem when you are in your room, barring any unfortunate situations with workers outside your window, and that requesting Fantasy or Adventure Towers would help alleviate that problem. I am already expecting a less than ideal view because of construction but would like to be pleasantly surprised and have a good one. Any suggestions?
> 
> Another big plus to making the switch would be to be able to use EE on our check in day; does anyone know what time the front desk opens and if it would be possible to check in and still make it to security by 6:30ish am?
> 
> We are not pool people, so construction noise and crowding there isn't really an issue, but does the construction as a whole take away from the DLH experience? This hotel is on our bucket list, and I am trying to decide whether we should wait for when it is looking it's best or take the plunge now.
> 
> Thank you all so much for any help you can give me!


It’s always open. We usually check-in around 5:30/6am so we can eat then use EE for our first day.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Has anyone been to the club lounge lately ? What sort of foods were offered ? 
Thanks


----------



## Pluto468

TammyLynn33 said:


> Has anyone been to the club lounge lately ? What sort of foods were offered ?
> Thanks


We were there in June.

For breakfast they had:
Devilled eggs
sliced cheese
sliced meats
fruit including Mickey shaped watermelon slices 
pastries
cereal
coffee, juice, tea,cocoa

Lunch/snack
Cookies
goldfish
fruit
uncrustables
tortilla chips and salsa
crackers
soda, juice, coffee

Dinner
Cheese
sliced meat
I think they had some fruit and cold vegetables, too.
3 types of hot appetizers. These varied from day to day. We had mini quiche, little pork sandwiches, spring rolls, mini hot dogs in pastry, bread, crackers, beef wellington puffs.
cookies

We never made it to the dessert, we were always at the park


----------



## goofy1954

Does anyone with building trades experience care to venture a guess on when the new DVC tower will be "topped out" and the majority of the work moves to the interior -- and perhaps is quieter?
We're going in April.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys I asked this as on the board but got no response we are doing two nights at DLR but I’m thinking of tacking on a night at PP. will Disney transport luggage or is that solely a WDW thing ? Thanks


----------



## AndrewC

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys I asked this as on the board but got no response we are doing two nights at DLR but I’m thinking of tacking on a night at PP. will Disney transport luggage or is that solely a WDW thing ? Thanks


Last year Disney had no problem shifting luggage between hotels… kinda hope that’s the same this year since I’m doing a split stay in late October, lol


----------



## PaladinButters

katyringo said:


> Hello all.. a discount was annouced if you are a Disney chase card member. October 20-December 22nd


Did we completely miss this? I don't see it on the offer page.


----------



## BGinCali

B


PaladinButters said:


> Did we completely miss this? I don't see it on the offer page.


I don’t see it on the offer page either, but the original link is still showing availability-good luck!
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/visa-2022-fall-room-offer/details/


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys I asked this as on the board but got no response we are doing two nights at DLR but I’m thinking of tacking on a night at PP. will Disney transport luggage or is that solely a WDW thing ? Thanks


I specifically asked Bell Services if this was available for a future potential visit my DW and I want to take at DLR.  My semi-secretive plan in the next few years is to take my DW to DLR during Oogie Boogie Bash and do a split-stay, with 1-2 nights at DLH and 1-2 nights at GCH.  The Bell Services CM told me that it will transfer luggage from DLH and GCH.  

Now, my caveats are this:  One CMs sometimes are mistaken; and, two sometimes (maybe oftentimes) TWDC changes perks offered to guests.  Those changes are not always a benefit to the guest either.


----------



## goofy1954

BGinCali said:


> B
> 
> I don’t see it on the offer page either, but the original link is still showing availability-good luck!
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/visa-2022-fall-room-offer/details/


We had to move our November trip to April. Do they ever offer spring deals, and if so, when do they drop?


----------



## D2Pugs

For those who’ve had a recent club level stay, were you given priority seating at any of the nighttime shows? An outside travel agent stated this is now a perk to staying club level at one of the Disneyland resorts.

Has anyone done this recently and can report of their most recent experience?

I have stayed club level countless times and this has never been a perk, aside from staying in a signature suite. Just wondering if Disney is changing things up again…


----------



## Malcon10t

D2Pugs said:


> For those who’ve had a recent club level stay, we’re you given priority seating at any of the nighttime shows? An outside travel agent stated this is now a perk to staying club level at one of the Disneyland resorts.
> 
> Has anyone done this recently and can report of their most recent experience?
> 
> I have stayed club level countless times and this has never been a perk, aside from staying in a signature suite. Just wondering if Disney is changing things up again…


It is a perk, IF seating is available same day.  Sadly, it frequently is not.  I think it only was once for us.


----------



## D2Pugs

Malcon10t said:


> It is a perk, IF seating is available same day.  Sadly, it frequently is not.  I think it only was once for us.


Thank you for your reply. Good to know.


----------



## katyringo

Hello all!

Anyone been recently and can comment about how housekeeping has been? What is a good amount to tip housekeeping? Should we tip daily with a note? We also will need to store our luggage the first and last day.. what should I have on hand to tip them? Appreciate it!  We are uncultured folks who are used to the holiday inn...


----------



## Malcon10t

We tip $5 a day and $10 on check out for a regular room, and $10/$20 for suites.  Storage - Depending on how many bags, $5-10 when they pick up the bags, and $5 to pick up to leave, $10 if they load.   We are generally more  like $20 but we travel with service dog and have crates and stuff.  My younger daughter and I will each have 1 bag and a backpack.  The rest of my Expedition Max "trunk" is full with older daughter and dog stuff.


----------



## sophy1996

We got daily housekeeping in a regular room at DLH last week. It’s nice to tip daily in case you don’t have the same housekeeper each day. And good to leave a note so there is no doubt that the money is intended for them.


----------



## RoseColored97

We tip $10 each day and put it in a cute Mickey/Minnie envelope. I ordered several of these packs a while back and so we just put the cash in there, write "Thanks, Mousekeeping!" and leave it in an obvious place like on the end of the bed. Any tip should be put in an envelope with some type of note so that way they know it's was meant for them.

These are the ones I purchased. Super inexpensive and I think they're fun:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/854035...035303&click_sum=bbb227a0&ref=hp_opfy-5&sts=1


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

RoseColored97 said:


> We tip $10 each day and put it in a cute Mickey/Minnie envelope. I ordered several of these packs a while back and so we just put the cash in there, write "Thanks, Mousekeeping!" and leave it in an obvious place like on the end of the bed. Any tip should be put in an envelope with some type of note so that way they know it's was meant for them.
> 
> These are the ones I purchased. Super inexpensive and I think they're fun:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/854035303/minnie-mouse-small-gold-foil-envelopes?click_key=4adc904ecf4e62aab8566b126d997216e971898b:854035303&click_sum=bbb227a0&ref=hp_opfy-5&sts=1


Wow you do it up fancier than me.  I take a plain white envelope and with a ink pen draw Mickey Ears and "Mousekeeping" on it.  I may need to buy the envelopes and save myself the time of drawing Mickey Ears.

To the PP who inquired, I felt that the Mousekeeping at DLH was far superior to our housekeeping at BC in WDW during our 2021 trip.  Our room was tidy and I cannot remember if they came daily or not?  We left a $10 tip per envelope too.  As far as Bell Services, I tipped $10 as well for leaving our bags with them on our departure day.


----------



## RoseColored97

Obi-J Kenobi said:


> Wow you do it up fancier than me.  I take a plain white envelope and with a ink pen draw Mickey Ears and "Mousekeeping" on it.  I may need to buy the envelopes and save myself the time of drawing Mickey Ears.



That's just as cute! I think they're probably more thrilled about the tip inside than what's on the outside of the envelope lol


----------



## Malcon10t

A lot of times, one of us are in the room when they come.  If that is the case, we just hand it to them.  If we aren't or last day, II usually leave it in the bathroom where the toiletries are replaced.


----------



## twodogs

We have always tipped Mousekeeping daily, even pre-COVID.  Now more than ever, I want folks that are working to know that we appreciate them!!!


----------



## McSmooth

Just wanted to let people know about the current DVC tower construction.

We stayed at the GC, but went over to Tangeroa for breakfast this past Monday morning, October 3 (Tangeroa Toast is a guilty pleasure).

The construction noise is pretty bad if you're in the pool area.  Not sure if they're doing construction on weekends, but it's quite annoying when they are.


----------



## 3SpoiledPrincesses

Do y’all think the majority of the exterior construction will be completed by June 2023?  We want to stay at DLH, but I have a hard time paying $700 a night x8, if we can’t relax at the pool without all the construction noise.


----------



## Pluto468

3SpoiledPrincesses said:


> Do y’all think the majority of the exterior construction will be completed by June 2023?  We want to stay at DLH, but I have a hard time paying $700 a night x8, if we can’t relax at the pool without all the construction noise.


I don't think they've publicly announced any kind of timeline for the project.


----------



## katyringo

Did online check in today. We are so close.  I am going to pull out cash and leave a note each day.


----------



## katyringo

We checked in today!

I did online check in. We got to the resort about 8am this morning. Right away they helped us with our bags and took them and stored us for us right from our car.  I checked in at the front desk and waited maybe 10 minutes. I got keys so we could use the pool. She verified our request for fantasy tower and said that is where we would be.

We explored a bit. I am in LOVE!

We got some pastries and drinks at coffee house via mobile order.  The chocolate croissant is delish.

The pool opened at 9am. The slides a little before 10. Only one slide is open. The yellow is not. We swam until around 1230-1. Around 11 I mobile ordered tangaroa Terrace and had our food by 1125. We got the wings, the long beans, kids chicken and the Hawaiian burger. The burger and the beans were a hit!

We basically had the pool to ourselves until around 1130.. really enjoyed the pool. I mean we spent almost 3 hours there today. I was worried when I saw it was 4ft as my daughter can't touch there, but she wore one of the disney provided life vests and they literally had a blast.

We used the restroom at the pool to change. Super convenient. And after we were done swimming our room wasn't ready so hubby took a bag with our wet things and bell hop added it to our stuff so we didn't have to keep carrying it.

We spent some time in DTD and then got the text our room was ready about 2:55pm. Mobile key worked perfect, we called bell hop and they brought all our stuff up. We have a lot of crap, including groceries so I tipped them good. We booked a standard room and are in fantasy tower but we can see the Matterhorn and Galaxy's edge from our room. The kids think that is cool.

So far we are big fans.


----------



## katyringo

And about construction.. 

You can deff hear it by the pool. It doesn't bother us. It just kinda blends in with the background noise. That being said, I don't have anything to compare it to having never stayed there.


----------



## Aurora0427

katyringo said:


> We checked in today!
> 
> I did online check in. We got to the resort about 8am this morning. Right away they helped us with our bags and took them and stored us for us right from our car.  I checked in at the front desk and waited maybe 10 minutes. I got keys so we could use the pool. She verified our request for fantasy tower and said that is where we would be.
> 
> We explored a bit. I am in LOVE!
> 
> We got some pastries and drinks at coffee house via mobile order.  The chocolate croissant is delish.
> 
> The pool opened at 9am. The slides a little before 10. Only one slide is open. The yellow is not. We swam until around 1230-1. Around 11 I mobile ordered tangaroa Terrace and had our food by 1125. We got the wings, the long beans, kids chicken and the Hawaiian burger. The burger and the beans were a hit!
> 
> We basically had the pool to ourselves until around 1130.. really enjoyed the pool. I mean we spent almost 3 hours there today. I was worried when I saw it was 4ft as my daughter can't touch there, but she wore one of the disbey provided life vests and they literally had a blast.
> 
> We used the restroom at the pool to change. Super convenient. And after we were done swimming our room wasn't ready so hubby took a bag with our wet things and bell hop added it to our stuff so we didn't have to keep carrying it.
> 
> We spent some time in DTD and then got the text our room was ready about 2:55pm. Mobile key worked perfect, we called bell hop and they brought all our stuff up. We have a lot of crap, including groceries so I tipped them good. We booked a standard room and are in fantasy tower but we can see the Matterhorn and Galaxy's edge from our room. The kids think that is cool.
> 
> So far we are big fans.



How was the construction noise by the pool?

Lol just kidding! Just saw your last post!


----------



## DizMe

katyringo said:


> We booked a standard room and are in fantasy tower but we can see the Matterhorn and Galaxy's edge from our room. The kids think that is cool.


You should be able to see the fireworks!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I am excited that you are there and seem to be enjoying your trip so far.  You worked and planned hard for this.


----------



## Pluto468

katyringo said:


> We checked in today!
> 
> I did online check in. We got to the resort about 8am this morning. Right away they helped us with our bags and took them and stored us for us right from our car.  I checked in at the front desk and waited maybe 10 minutes. I got keys so we could use the pool. She verified our request for fantasy tower and said that is where we would be.
> 
> We explored a bit. I am in LOVE!
> 
> We got some pastries and drinks at coffee house via mobile order.  The chocolate croissant is delish.
> 
> The pool opened at 9am. The slides a little before 10. Only one slide is open. The yellow is not. We swam until around 1230-1. Around 11 I mobile ordered tangaroa Terrace and had our food by 1125. We got the wings, the long beans, kids chicken and the Hawaiian burger. The burger and the beans were a hit!
> 
> We basically had the pool to ourselves until around 1130.. really enjoyed the pool. I mean we spent almost 3 hours there today. I was worried when I saw it was 4ft as my daughter can't touch there, but she wore one of the disbey provided life vests and they literally had a blast.
> 
> We used the restroom at the pool to change. Super convenient. And after we were done swimming our room wasn't ready so hubby took a bag with our wet things and bell hop added it to our stuff so we didn't have to keep carrying it.
> 
> We spent some time in DTD and then got the text our room was ready about 2:55pm. Mobile key worked perfect, we called bell hop and they brought all our stuff up. We have a lot of crap, including groceries so I tipped them good. We booked a standard room and are in fantasy tower but we can see the Matterhorn and Galaxy's edge from our room. The kids think that is cool.
> 
> So far we are big fans.


Wonderful! I'm so glad you like it. We've had that view before, it's so nice. Sounds like a great time with the pool, too!


----------



## figmentdream

Planning our first trip to Disneyland and planning on staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Can someone please tell me if all the 2 queen rooms have a daybed, or will I need to request a room with a daybed? Much appreciated!


----------



## Pluto468

figmentdream said:


> Planning our first trip to Disneyland and planning on staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Can someone please tell me if all the 2 queen rooms have a daybed, or will I need to request a room with a daybed? Much appreciated!


They don't all have a daybed, so you'll need to call and request it. They always make a point to say it's a request and can't be guaranteed. Both times I've had 2Q rooms I did end up with a daybed.


----------



## pharmama

figmentdream said:


> Planning our first trip to Disneyland and planning on staying at the Disneyland Hotel. Can someone please tell me if all the 2 queen rooms have a daybed, or will I need to request a room with a daybed? Much appreciated!


No, all the 2 queen rooms at the DLH do not have a daybed.  You are only guaranteed (well, even then, not technically guaranteed but extremely likely) to get a room with a daybed if you have 5 people on the room reservation.  You can try to request it otherwise but when we travel as only 4 and not 5 (ie- DH doesn't come or one of the kids isn't with us) we haven't had good luck being able to get a 2 Queen room with a daybed which is a bummer because my kids do not like to share beds.


----------



## OlliePop27

I have an odd situation and I'm hoping someone here can help. My upcoming DL Hotel reservation was booked through an online travel agency (one of the most popular and well known ones) and I successfully linked with my DL account. When I go to the DL website or DL app, it shows the hotel reservation, but then says the primary guest on the hotel reservation hasn't linked the reservation yet. I made the reservation myself (the primary person) and linked it to my DL account, so not sure what's going on. My wife and child are also going with me, but neither of them are listed on the reservation, nor have they linked their Disney accounts.

I called Disney, and they said because it was booked through a 3rd party, they must have put themselves as the primary guest. I didn't believe that excuse, but called the third party who had the reservation reconfirmed and also confirmed that I am the primary reservation holder.

Has anyone had a hotel reservation on the app show that you're not the primary reservation holder? Does anyone have ideas on how I can get this solved?

I'm thinking I need to contact Disney again and look for a more helpful person.


----------



## Malcon10t

OlliePop27 said:


> I have an odd situation and I'm hoping someone here can help. My upcoming DL Hotel
> Has anyone had a hotel reservation on the app show that you're not the primary reservation holder? Does anyone have ideas on how I can get this solved?
> 
> I'm thinking I need to contact Disney again and look for a more helpful person.


For me, this occurs when I accidentally book a reservation using a different email than is on my Disney account.    If my reservation is booked under ABC@whatever.com and I link it to my Malcon10t account with Malcon10t@whatever.com , it will say I am not the primary.  Is the email  on the reservation they same as the email  on your Disney account?


----------



## OlliePop27

Malcon10t said:


> For me, this occurs when I accidentally book a reservation using a different email than is on my Disney account.    If my reservation is booked under ABC@whatever.com and I link it to my Malcon10t account with Malcon10t@whatever.com , it will say I am not the primary.  Is the email  on the reservation they same as the email  on your Disney account?


Yes, same email used for both. I do appreciate the idea though - thank you!


----------



## katyringo

We had a really wonderful stay at DLH. Some points to mention:

I am glad we planned for tipping. The service was outstanding. We had daily housekeeping and bell hop was quick and efficient with our bags. (And we had a lot of bags).  I realize this is probably standard for higher tier hotels, but having them bring the bags up to our room and coming up to our room to get them just made my day. The servers at the pool were so attentive.

Why didn't I know ahead of time we could get Mickey bars and dole whip right there?! That was a big perk.l to me. I watched my kids swim with a dole whip in my hand!

The pool only really got busy for us our last day. This was probably weather related, but we swam everyday.  I reported one slide closed our first day. I am happy to report all slides were open the rest of the trip.

I loved that I could get a Mickey hat embroidered right there on site at the shop. This was something I planned to do and that made it easy.

The coffee house mobile order was quick and I am going to miss my daily cold brew. Those chocolate pastries are delicious.

We had the chicken wings 3 times..

I tried trader sams solo and just got a really crap seat. It wasn't my vibe and I bailed. I'm am sure with a group and a good seat in the house it would be fantastic.

The WiFi.. ugh. They need a better system. And we didn't have great service in our room so we were constantly reconnection to the Disney WiFi.

The construction noise is noticeable at the pool. It blended in to the background for us, but if you know that will bother you I would plan to be elsewhere. We stayed in fantasy tower, but man that construction noise is right next to frontier tower. If I wanted an afternoon nap that would be tough in that tower. 

The monorail was not open early enough for our liking for EE and it closes for a bit after nighttime entertainment. We also had one instance of it saying it was open, only to arrive to it closed in tomorrow land. That was a long walk back.

Our key opened the grand California gate.

The daily activities were a little lacking for me. The did have pumpkin painting and some signing/dancing groups.

We don't know how we will stay off site again.


----------



## OlliePop27

katyringo said:


> We had a really wonderful stay at DLH. Some points to mention:
> 
> I am glad we planned for tipping. The service was outstanding. We had daily housekeeping and bell hop was quick and efficient with our bags. (And we had a lot of bags).  I realize this is probably standard for higher tier hotels, but having them bring the bags up to our room and coming up to our room to get them just made my day. The servers at the pool were so attentive.
> 
> Why didn't I know ahead of time we could get Mickey bars and dole whip right there?! That was a big perk.l to me. I watched my kids swim with a dole whip in my hand!
> 
> The pool only really got busy for us our last day. This was probably weather related, but we swam everyday.  I reported one slide closed our first day. I am happy to report all slides were open the rest of the trip.
> 
> I loved that I could get a Mickey hat embroidered right there on site at the shop. This was something I planned to do and that made it easy.
> 
> The coffee house mobile order was quick and I am going to miss my daily cold brew. Those chocolate pastries are delicious.
> 
> We had the chicken wings 3 times..
> 
> I tried trader sams solo and just got a really crap seat. It wasn't my vibe and I bailed. I'm am sure with a group and a good seat in the house it would be fantastic.
> 
> The WiFi.. ugh. They need a better system. And we didn't have great service in our room so we were constantly reconnection to the Disney WiFi.
> 
> The construction noise is noticeable at the pool. It blended in to the background for us, but if you know that will bother you I would plan to be elsewhere. We stayed in fantasy tower, but man that construction noise is right next to frontier tower. If I wanted an afternoon nap that would be tough in that tower.
> 
> The monorail was not open early enough for our liking for EE and it closes for a bit after nighttime entertainment. We also had one instance of it saying it was open, only to arrive to it closed in tomorrow land. That was a long walk back.
> 
> Our key opened the grand California gate.
> 
> The daily activities were a little lacking for me. The did have pumpkin painting and some signing/dancing groups.
> 
> We don't know how we will stay off site again.


Thanks for the report! Was construction on weekends or only weekdays?


----------



## katyringo

OlliePop27 said:


> Thanks for the report! Was construction on weekends or only weekdays?


I feel like it was everyday.


----------



## Astylla

katyringo said:


> I tried trader sams solo and just got a really crap seat. It wasn't my vibe and I bailed. I'm am sure with a group and a good seat in the house it would be fantastic.
> 
> The WiFi.. ugh. They need a better system. And we didn't have great service in our room so we were constantly reconnection to the Disney WiFi.



I'm glad you enjoyed the DLH , I stayed not too long after the refurbished the rooms and still love them myself !
Though last year started getting spoiled with finding people who own at GCH villas and there's no going back for me until construction is done at the new tower at DLH , lol.

I'm a Trader Sam's regular , what seat did you get out of curiosity ? It's definitely not for everyone just was a bit curious since I go solo there 99% of the time and always make new friends , but again Tiki bars are my jam since I'm from Florida 

I agree with the wifi , it can be really rough !

I loved reading all your reports !


----------



## katyringo

Astylla said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the DLH , I stayed not too long after the refurbished the rooms and still love them myself !
> Though last year started getting spoiled with finding people who own at GCH villas and there's no going back for me until construction is done at the new tower at DLH , lol.
> 
> I'm a Trader Sam's regular , what seat did you get out of curiosity ? It's definitely not for everyone just was a bit curious since I go solo there 99% of the time and always make new friends , but again Tiki bars are my jam since I'm from Florida
> 
> I agree with the wifi , it can be really rough !
> 
> I loved reading all your reports !


 It was an ADA seat in the back right corner. Lower to the ground and directly behind a shelf. So I couldn't see anything..


----------



## Astylla

katyringo said:


> It was an ADA seat in the back right corner. Lower to the ground and directly behind a shelf. So I couldn't see anything..



Oh okay gotcha ! I've been seated there a few times and I can definitely understand as a first timer that not being ideal. 
However the to go drinks are still super yum too , maybe another time !


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Aurora0427 said:


> How was the construction noise by the pool?
> 
> Lol just kidding! Just saw your last post!



I was there a couple weeks ago - construction noise would be noticeable if you’re hanging out in a chair by the water slides all day. But we grabbed chairs in front of the Fantasy/Adventure Towers that were tucked back in the corner and the construction noise blended into the background and was pretty much unnoticeable. It didn’t bother us at all.


----------



## PlutoIsHere

About a month away from our trip! Beyond excited to be able to stay at the Disneyland hotel for the first time. I'm stoked to see the two year olds reaction to the headboard the first time he sees it.


----------



## Pluto468

PlutoIsHere said:


> About a month away from our trip! Beyond excited to be able to stay at the Disneyland hotel for the first time. I'm stoked to see the two year olds reaction to the headboard the first time he sees it.


He will love the headboard, and you will, too! Have a great time


----------



## KCanuck

I would be interested in hearing about any recent experiences about how it has been getting through security and into DLR for EE.  Is there still no dedicated line for EE guests to enter  the park? How quickly did the security line move if you don’t have a bag? Thanks!


----------



## KVH

Was there in October. From the hotel (we were in Adventure), you could walk out the backside, through the gate and . . . right into the huge long line. Now admittedly, this was the backside of Downtown but I was amazed every morning at the crowds at Downtown Drive, several times all the way back to the parking lot on Paradise Way. And I don't mean at 0800 but rather 7:15-7:30 time frame. They'd have at least two lanes open, usually four. But bag check was crazy slow. And they kept pushing people w/o bags into that lane sometimes.

If you come in through the back, definitely allocate some extra time, especially if you want to make the first load for the mono.


----------



## Jane VanTassel

I was at DLH in November 12-16th.  We got to security at 6:35 one morning and line was 30+people.  Second day, we were in line by 6:25 and we were 10th or so in line.  By 7:00am when security opened, the line was all the way back to PP(if not further back).  

I did notice each day, a few guests from DLH walk right up to security at 7:00am, and give no care to the huge line that they were cutting.  I of course let them know they were cutting, but they didn’t care.  

There wasn’t a specific line for “No bags” but security was fairly painless, just be early for EE

First day to DL enterance by 7:12, and Harbor Blvd security was already open and fully letting guests in.  As I’ve read Harvor Blvd isn’t to open till 7;15am(not sure if this accuracy).  Gates opened slightly before 7:30am, easy to see what/where the EE lines were.  I showed cast members my hotel reservations screen.   Able to get PP, Toads, Snow White and finished Alice by 8 AM.  EE was located far R side by tomorrow land.  

Second day at DCA, first in line by 7:09.  They again opened gates slightly before 7:30 and easily signed area where to line up down “Main Street” by Grizzly RR, right before Marvel Land.  Did W.S and G of G by 8 am and went to RR in Cars Land, but was closed. 

Hope this helps!!  Biggest thing is to get to security line by at least 6:30 (or slightly earlier)is my biggest advice, this will help you get to/through everything “first” before the masses come.


----------



## ironband74

Jane VanTassel said:


> Hope this helps!! Biggest thing is to get to security line by at least 6:30 (or slightly earlier)is my biggest advice, this will help you get to/through everything “first” before the masses come.


That's super helpful.  6:25 sounds like my target time.  

I'm not sure what the Harbor Schedule is currently, but when we were there in April the security fellow said 7:15 or when the first shuttle arrived from the parking lot, whichever was first.  I expect that the timing is full of real-world variables.  I remember being dismayed seeing the DTD side getting in line at the gates before our security line opened on Harbor.  Now that the shoe will be on the other foot it's a little funny how my perspective will change.  WHO HAVE I BECOME????

The whole dilemma could be solved with a handful of EE specific turnstiles, no?


----------



## KCanuck

KVH said:


> Was there in October. From the hotel (we were in Adventure), you could walk out the backside, through the gate and . . . right into the huge long line. Now admittedly, this was the backside of Downtown but I was amazed every morning at the crowds at Downtown Drive, several times all the way back to the parking lot on Paradise Way. And I don't mean at 0800 but rather 7:15-7:30 time frame. They'd have at least two lanes open, usually four. But bag check was crazy slow. And they kept pushing people w/o bags into that lane sometimes.
> 
> If you come in through the back, definitely allocate some extra time, especially if you want to make the first load for the mono.


Thanks for the info.  If we don’t make the first monorail, what time do you think we would make it into the park after catching the second one? With some foot issues I may be relying on the monorail to reduce some walking.


----------



## KCanuck

Jane VanTassel said:


> I was at DLH in November 12-16th.  We got to security at 6:35 one morning and line was 30+people.  Second day, we were in line by 6:25 and we were 10th or so in line.  By 7:00am when security opened, the line was all the way back to PP(if not further back).
> 
> I did notice each day, a few guests from DLH walk right up to security at 7:00am, and give no care to the huge line that they were cutting.  I of course let them know they were cutting, but they didn’t care.
> 
> There wasn’t a specific line for “No bags” but security was fairly painless, just be early for EE
> 
> First day to DL enterance by 7:12, and Harbor Blvd security was already open and fully letting guests in.  As I’ve read Harvor Blvd isn’t to open till 7;15am(not sure if this accuracy).  Gates opened slightly before 7:30am, easy to see what/where the EE lines were.  I showed cast members my hotel reservations screen.   Able to get PP, Toads, Snow White and finished Alice by 8 AM.  EE was located far R side by tomorrow land.
> 
> Second day at DCA, first in line by 7:09.  They again opened gates slightly before 7:30 and easily signed area where to line up down “Main Street” by Grizzly RR, right before Marvel Land.  Did W.S and G of G by 8 am and went to RR in Cars Land, but was closed.
> 
> Hope this helps!!  Biggest thing is to get to security line by at least 6:30 (or slightly earlier)is my biggest advice, this will help you get to/through everything “first” before the masses come.


Thank you. I can’t believe people cut the line and got away with it! Grrrr


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

Jane VanTassel said:


> of course let them know they were cutting, but they didn’t care.


There is a special place for Disney to send people like this to.  The end of the line.  I get that Disney wants to treat all guests kindly and make it a great trip but how about the scores of people that did queue and their trip.


----------

